# BSL by Dec 2011



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

*Challenge: BSL in 2011​*
Ok, Ladies!  Here it is BSL by December 2011!! 

*BSL Challenge Starts*: January 1, 2011
*BSL Challenge Ends*: December 31, 2011

*Template to join*
What's your regimen?
What Products are you using?
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Please include a Starting pic:​

Objectives:

Support each other as we try to reach our goals.
Share any useful tips, links, or information that you have.
Check in with the group at least monthly. 
Make it to BSL!!! 


*Official Progress Picture/Length Update Dates*:
December 2010/January 2011
June 2011
December 2011
(The more pictures the better and of course let us know/see when you make it to BSL )​

*Who wants in!
​* = challengers who made BSL

*Challengers:*
.:Eden:.
.Wanji.
3jsmom
4everbeautifull1
4evershika
Afrobuttafly
afrochique
againstallodds
Aireen 
AlishaB
AlliCat 
Amoreofcurls
Amour
aprils13
Asha97
Aspire
babylone09
baddison
BahamaMama
BeautyGoesDutch
bellatiamarie
bellesocialite
belleza
bestblackgirl
Bigmommah 
bign__17  
blkbeauty
blueberryd
Boujoichic
brownbean96
BrownOcean
candy626 
Carisa
catrina8211
CB1731
cbanks67 
Chaosbutterfly 
Charz
chasturner84 
CherryCherryBoomBoom
chickle
chickory_bee
Chocolatelove2010
Cinda2503
cmw45
cnelson258
cocoma
coyacoy
CreamTee
crystal beach
csmith4204 
Danysedai
DaughterOfZion1
deesacasa
diadall
discodumpling
Diva_Esq 
divachyk 
Divafied3
djkforeal 
dollface0023
DRL100281
drmuffin
EbonyCPrincess 
ebonyseas
ecadnacmc
EccentricRed
Elle97
ellehair
Eluv
esi.adokowa
EtherealEnigma
Etherealsmile
Evo-ny
ezina 
Fabu-lass
Fhrizzball 
fivetimestwo
Flower in Bloom
fobaker
Forever in Bloom
glamazon386
goodwinmd1 
GreenD
grow 
growth2come
guudhair
Guyaneek
Highly Favored8
hondahoney007
Honey Bee
Honey-Dip
Ijanei
ImanAdero 
Incognitus
indarican
IntheMix08 
Jaded10
Jade Feria
Jaded Faerie
Jamaicalovely
janda
janeemat
JennyKenny
Jewell
Judwill07
Kamilla16
Katherina 
keepithealthy
KenyaDoll
Kerryann
Keshieshimmer
Khaiya
KhandiB
kiesha8185
kassieme
KristenHair
Krystle~Hime 
lacreolegurl
ladysaraii
LaFemmeNaturelle 
Legally Natural
Lexsmarie
lilanie 
lisajames96
Lolita1987
LongCurlz
lovelymissyoli
Luscious850
Lute
LuvLiLocks
maddywoo
Malaika1
Mandy4610
maryb
Melissa Daniel
Meloe18
Miss_C
MissAn
MissHoney26
Missi
MissLadie
MissMed07
Mona123 
mousee09 
mrs.melton08
MrsLepe
Ms. Tiki
ms_b_haven06 
ms.blue 
ms-gg
ms.tatiana 
MsKikiStar
MsPlatinumbsf
MsSonya 
mstar
MsWowFactor
My-Foolish-Heart
Mystic
Mz.Shazia
mzsophisticated26
nappystorm
Natural Hair Princess
NaturalBeauty<3
Nelli04
NewBeginnings2010
nickpoopie
NinasLongAmbition
Nissi
NYDee
OffTopic
ojemba 
omegachick31
phyl73
Polished07
Poohbear
prettyhair73
PrettyinPink001
prettywhitty
QTee 
Queliq7
s1b000
sajjy
Samoneisthebest
ScorpioBeauty09
Seamonster 
SingBrina
shasha8685 
sj73
SlantedEyezMiss2003
Sophiabelul
SouthernStunner
sthrnlady
sunhun
SunshineStell
surecutie
Sweetpeadee
Taina
Tara_Iggles_is_back
TdotGirl
thecurlycamshow 
TheLovelyStyle
ThinkLongLush
TiffyNikki
Tishi
tmarie90
tmkersha
Topnotch1010
TruMe
Vonnieluvs08
Wanderland 
Wanjii
whilrwind296
Wish4length
xSweetxCaramelx
YaniraNaturally 
yoli184
YoursTrulyRE


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 20, 2010)

I.WANT.IN. ....but dang, this challenge is eaaarrrrly! 
I'll update with specifics later


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I'm becoming a challenge junkie!!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

I WANT IN!!!!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

*Regimen + Products:*
CHELATING POO: Mizani Phormula 7 (monthly)
SHAMPOO: Nexxus Therrape (weekly)
PROTEIN: Aphogee Green Tea Keratin Mist or Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor
DC: Nexxus Humectress + AOHSR + Roux PC + Honey or GVP Conditioning Balm (weekly for 30 min)
LEAVE-IN: GVP PM The Conditioner or GVP Potion 7 + Fermodyl 619 extra strength

HEAT PROTECTANT: Redken Heat Glide (blow drying) and Chi Silk Infusion(if I'm flat ironing).

COWASH: VO5 Silky Experiences Champagne Kiss or EQP Stimulating Scalp

STYLING: I rollerset, airdry or flat iron. 

MOISTURIZER: water + Motions Nourish or Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker (daily when bunning)
SEALANT: Vatika Oil, Aphogee Essential Oils, Proclaim Glossifier. (often)

*To achieve BSL*:

Relaxing every 12 to 16 weeks.
Protective Styling as much as possible.

*Goal Month*: December 2011

*Starting pic*:


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

I know it's SUPER early, but I'm ready for BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

I was early last year too, LOL Figured with all the other threads starting I want to make sure it is taken over 

Much love thanks INthemix and good luck to all the ladies with the BSL 2011 Challenge


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I was early last year too, LOL Figured with all the other threads starting I want to make sure it is taken over
> 
> Much love thanks INthemix and good luck to all the ladies with the BSL 2011 Challenge



Thanks for passing the torch, JJamiah! Good luck with MBL/WL!


----------



## Missi (Jul 20, 2010)

This is early but I'm cool....yay...BSL here we come.


What's your regimen? 
Shampoo 1st w/ Gro Aut Regimen -> Creme of Nature (blue)
Condition w/ Ultra Black Hair Con (protein) / Hydratherma Naturals (Moisture) 
Co-Wash / Protective Styling / Direct Heat 2x a month

What Products are you using? 
-ayurvedic (Amla, Shikakai Oils, rinses, Gro-Aut Oil, Leave-in, & Shampoo) -ceramides (Leave-in, UBH DC, Wheat Germ Oil, serum) - others (UBH lotion, Keracare HB, EVOO)

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? 
-wash or co-wash hair in pigtails or 4 pigtails
-rollset ponytails and lay scarf over head so my front lays flat)
-air dry in rollers & place hair in a banana clip
(so my hair is flat in the front but my ponytail is curly from the rollers.
REQUIRES (NO HEAT or DAILY PONYTAILS)

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? 
June 2011 (i believe APL & BSL are 3 inches apart (6 months)

Please include a Starting pic: -i guess I'll post nxt time i straighten my hair. Currently on a 6 month stretch & using no heat)


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 20, 2010)

Regimen + Products:
SHAMPOO: MoroccanOil Moisture Repair Shampoo (bi-weekly)
CONDITIONER: MoroccanOil Moisture Repair Conditioner (bi-weekly)
DC: MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask (bi-weekly)
EXTRA TREATMENT: ACV rinse (bi-weekly)

STYLING: wigs + weaves

MOISTURIZER: Hawaiian Silky 14in1


To achieve BSL:
Protective styling
little heat

Goal Month: December 2011

Starting pic:


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 20, 2010)

_k...another one I'm in_


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in. I hope to reach BSL by next summer, that's if I can reach APL by my birthday (Nov. 8). But I know I can reach it by Dec '11 easily. I'm mobile right now so I'll be back with my reggie and starting pics.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update with reggie and starting pic:
I'm a relaxed non-stretcher. I co-wash through the week after I exercise and wet bun. I rollerset on the weekends.

What Products are you using?
HE LTR & coconut oil

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Protective styling, drinking lots of water, exercising, and no cuts only s&d.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
4th of July 2011. I won't be mad if I don't make it by then though. I'll just keep trying.

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

i am so IN!

will be back to post details......

thanks Inthemix08!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea Ladies!!!! HHG and best wishes on your quest for BSL 2011!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for joining ladies!!  I figured with all the other 2011/2012 challenges popping up, there was no reason we couldn't get started as well!  HHG!

Anyone else up for the challenge?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll give it a try, though I'm not even APL yet, but who knows, I could get lucky


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Please Count me in...Answers in Green Bolded-
What's your regimen?
*I am relaxed. I stretch for 12-16 weeks at a time.*
What Products are you using?
*KeraCare Creme Hairdress, and JBCO*
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
*Just wearing protective styles and leaving my hair alone.*
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
*12-31-11*
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

*What's your regimen?* Cowash 2-3x per week/DC weekly/apply Bee Mine every other day/PS the entire time
*What Products are you using?* VO5 and Suave condish for cowash/Silk Elements Cholesterol for DC/Bee Mine Growth Serum/Profectiv Daily Leave In Strengthener
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* PS's,moisturize,and sulfur!
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* I'm leaving that one open


my starting pic was taken at 9-10 weeks post. I'm pushing 13 now.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

Joining!

What's your regimen? *DC once a week. Cowash once a week. Protein treat once every 2 months, spritz hair with water for daily moisture, ponytail airdry. Bunning daily.*

What Products are you using? *For now I'm using Burt's Bees Shampoo, Silicon Mix as a DC, Aussie Moist as a cowash, Hot Six Oil, She Moisture Shea Butter Masque for air drying*

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? *Transitioning, protective styling for 2 years*

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? *I think I can make it by July 2011*

Please include a Starting pic: *Sorry about the jacked-up bra. My good ones are in the washing machine right now.  (The picture is just the hair at my nape airdried.)

ETA: I'm about 6 inches from BSB in my bras that fit right. I may update this pic to be more accurate a little later. Ends look crappy because of all the unstretched NG.





*


----------



## wish4length (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, I'm in! (Peer pressure buddy is eating this up!)

*What's your regimen? Wish I could tell you....
What Products are you using? OCT, SCurl, Aphogee, QP Elasta, Castor Oil
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Protective styling and moisturizingIn what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?.....I'm gonna say December and hope I reach that!Please include a Starting pic: My fotki has a starting pic marked 7-19-10*


----------



## LushLox (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh yes, I want some of that! 

*Regi*

Steam DC minimum once per week

Protein Treatments
UBH Deep conditioner, I alternate this with
Aveda Damage Remedy

I protein treat my hair weekly for 20-30 minutes then follow up immediately after with moisture conditioners.

Moisture Conditioners
I rotate the following products:-

L'Occitane Repairing Shine Mask
Kerastase Masquintense
Silk Element Moisturising Treatments

I also use 'specialist' type products on a fortnightly/monthly basis, these include:-

Kerastase Aqua Oleum
Biolage Hydratherapie vials
Biolage Fortetherapie vials

Maintenance and Styling
I moisturise my hair once daily, usually in the evening. What I use is dependant on how far along I am post relaxer. I currently use:-

NTM Triple Moisture - this works best for the first 6-8 weeks post relaxer
Darcy Botanicals Peach Kernal Moisturiser - this is just the right consistency to deal with thick dry new growth. I only seal my hair when I feel I need it, certainly not every day.

I've been using Bee Mine's Luscious Balanced Moisturiser for about a week - this is lovely stuff. You only need a teeny amount and it beautifully moisturises - none of this heavy limp look.

For styling after my DC I will usually roller set, on other days I will either use flexi rods or pin curls. I use Aveda Universal Styling Creme with a few drops of Aveda Emollient this combo gives my hair a nice polished look. I bun at least two days out of the working week and my hair is always up when I'm at home. The last four weeks of my stretch my hair is up every day.

I do a relaxer touch up no more than three times a year. I'm trying to avoid direct heat dependency but when I do I will only straighten the roots. The only time that the whole length is straightened is when I relax.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^^    Go PPB!!!


----------



## GreenD (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi I want to join. I was a bit over ambitious and had to drop out of BSL for this year, so I'm sure I'll make it next year. 

I hope to be BSL between June/July 2011. 

Here's my regi:
-cowash twice a week, baggy when necessary.
-clarify when necessary,
-trim once a year
-straighten once-twice per year
-keep hair braided under wigs as my PS
-moisturize w/spritz twice a day

I've attached my starting pics. I have 2 more inches to APL (which I should make by Dec.) and then another 3 to get to BSL. I forgot to factor in that I'll be trimming my hair next June, so I should be at BSL by July/Aug (somewhere around there).


----------



## wish4length (Jul 20, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh yes, I want some of that!
> 
> Will be back with regi shortly.


Your hair is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Avan207 (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me IN!! 
I finally figured out my summer routine and have my winter routine downpat.  I am bsb right now and plan to be BSL by 4/2011 with is actually my goal length.

For Summer I got a trim to get off the last of the overprocessed hair
-wash as needed, could be 1x could be 3 depending on what I've been up to
-clarify as needed because I am using "grease" on my ends (ended my splits and seals in moisture)
- DCing with every wash (mostly major moisture , protein every 2nd followed by a moisturizing DC
-80% airdry, blowdry, one flatiron a wash with heat protector spray
- flexirod length for loose curls
-sleep in satin bonnet
-calcium and 5000mgs biotin


----------



## wish4length (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^^    Go PPB!!!


Too silly!


----------



## MissAn (Jul 21, 2010)

*I'M IN*


What's your regimen? relax-stretch 12 weeks, co-wash mid of week, pre-poo then poo on weekend, rollerset or wetbun, protien as needed, no direct heat if i can help it, will trim at Full BSL, that's all folks

What Products are you using? Using up my stash as part of my debt diet

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? little heat as possible, staying healthy

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? April 2011, 2 yr anniversary, factoring in good retention and trim

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Aireen (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd like to join, I'm already in a WL 2011 challenge but since this is BSL it's a given.  I'm APL now but I believe I can do this AND get to WSL by December 2011.

*What's your regimen?*: Shampoo → Condition → Blowdry. (After blowdrying I either leave my hair, wrap it, or twirl it into a bun.)
*What Products are you using?*: I'm basically trying to use up a stash of products so there's no set products at the moment, I just use whatever I feel like. I will be dropping in to recommend good conditioners though.  
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*: Keeping it as simple as possible, protecting my hair every night, taking vitamins as regularly as possible, and increasing my water intake along with decreasing my fast food consumption.
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*: Hopefully by January 2011, if not then anytime between January-March (winter months).
*Please include a Starting pic*: Below.


----------



## B3e (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in! I seem to be collecting challenges as well...smh but I'm grateful they are not just randomly joining things, but rather joining things that fit into my personal goals.

*Regimen:* Co-wash—Tue & Thur; Shampoo—Sun
_After every wash:_ Seal water in with oil (apply leave-in and seal on non-wash days) and apply MT
*Products:* Suave, Vo5, Almond Oil, EVOO, Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil
*Ideal BSL Month:* March '11
*Plan:* Protective styling, maintaining moisture
*Starting Pic:* I will post a starting pic in my fokti once I am out of braids.


----------



## grow (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm back.....

Reggie: cowash regularly, moisturize and seal regularly, whole head baggy at night, baggy bun during the day

Products using: MT or M-T-G, jbco, evoo, coconut oil, kukui oil and too many other oils to list, Ayurveda, Aloe Vera, Porosity Control, all Aubrey Organics Conditioners, Jason and Giovanni Conditioners, Jane Carter Replenishing Conditioner, Dudley's DRC 28, Joico: K-pak and Intense Hydrator

What i'm doing to achieve this goal: i massage and tap my scalp daily. i'm also in the "hide your hair" challenge and every other challenge concerning protective styles, wet bunning, etc....  i drink a raw egg daily, i do coffee and tea rinses, i stretch my perms to at least 3 months, i eat healthy foods rich in protein, drink loads of water (about a gallon a day, more in the summer), and juice important hair growing veggies as often as i can. i also research, reseach and research alot.   
i almost forgot: i use NO HEAT

Which month do i plan to achieve BSL: my back ends (which are a little below APL now) should hit BSL early on in the year. my shorter lengths (bangs, sides, crown)...will take quite a while....

Starting Picture: is the picture on the right in my siggy, taken about 3 weeks ago.

personally, i have to say "thank you" for starting this challenge so early because now, i already feel less "pressure" about the BSL 2010 challenge i'm in for this year!
it's like all that stress has been removed and i can go back to being grateful for the growth i've already got, instead of holding my breath, trying to make it by this december, lol!


----------



## mrs.melton08 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is my first post, so I am being rather ambitious, but I want to join. 

I have natural 3B hair that I have been blowing out and flat ironing for years (well my beautician has) but this summer, I embraced my curly texture and have been wearing my curls naturally and would love for my natural culy hair to be between SL and APL so this is the pefect challenge for me.  

I am currently 7.5 months pregnant thojugh so I might find the need to change alot of things with products and goal after a few months of seeing if my hair changes much post partum.  

I have to take pics and all of that.  I am just grazing shoulder length right now with my hair stretched out.


----------



## Eluv (Jul 21, 2010)

*I want in *

*What's your regimen? *
Moisturize and seal daily
DC 2x week
PS 95%, 
Maintain Protein/Moisture balance
Relaxer stretching 16 weeks

*What Products are you using? *
Relaxer: Mizani BB system
DC: SE Megasilk Olive
Leave ins: NTM, Aphogee Prov & Green tee
Moisturizer: NTM, SE Silken Child
Oils: EVOO, EVCO, JBCO
Protein: Aphogee 2min & 2step
Shampoo: Aphogee deep moisture & Aphogee for damaged hair

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* 
Sticking to my regimen consistently

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
Nov 2011

*Please include a Starting pic:*


----------



## grow (Jul 21, 2010)

mrs.melton08 said:


> This is my first post, so I am being rather ambitious, but I want to join.
> 
> .


 
WELCOME MRS.MELTON08!

SEE YOU AT BSL IN 2011!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 21, 2010)

Aireen said:


> What Products are you using?: I'm basically trying to use up a stash of products so there's no set products at the moment, I just use whatever I feel like. *I will be dropping in to recommend good conditioners though.  *



Can't wait to hear your recommendations!  I'm in the market for some more conditioners.  I used to have a stash of DCs, but now I've only got Nexxus Humectress.  I recently purchased AO HSR.  I'll be trying that out for a few washes before I make my decision as to whether it's a keeper. 



grow said:


> personally, i have to say "thank you" for starting this challenge so early because now, i already feel less "pressure" about the BSL 2010 challenge i'm in for this year!
> it's like all that stress has been removed and i can go back to being grateful for the growth i've already got, instead of holding my breath, trying to make it by this december, lol!



Aww, you're welcome, grow.  No pressure here! You've made amazing progress so far, I'm sure you'll reach BSL in 2011!!! 



mrs.melton08 said:


> This is my first post, so I am being rather ambitious, but I want to join.
> 
> I have natural 3B hair that I have been blowing out and flat ironing for years (well my beautician has) but this summer, I embraced my curly texture and have been wearing my curls naturally and would love for my natural culy hair to be between SL and APL so this is the pefect challenge for me.
> 
> ...



  and  on the baby on the way!  Good luck to you on this challenge!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want in eventhough I still have 1.5 inches until I reach APL. 

What's your regimen? *Weekly wash and DC for atleast 45mins with heat. I wear protective styles for most of the month(wigs and buns or banana clips). I only use direct heat on my hair about 2-3times a month when I rollerset and flat iron. I sometimes baggy my ends under my wigs or buns.*

What Products are you using?
*Elasta QP creme conditioning poo, Avalon Organics Biotin b complex poo or KeraCare weave and extension poo, silk elements luxury moisturizing conditioner, Keracare Humecto cond, Aphogee 2min recontructor, Joico K-pak conditioner, Suave clarifying poo, Silk elements leave in creme, CHI keratin mist, Hot six oil, One n' only Argan oil, Organix coconut milk anti breakage serum, Elasta QP h-two, Nioxxin Thermal Bliss and Scurl*

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
*I am limiting direct heat on my strands and baby my ends to make sure I dont have any breakage. I am also transitioning so if I dont stick with it then I will continue texlaxing but only every 14-16wks.*

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? 
*I am hoping to achieve BSB in April 2011*

Please include a Starting pic: This is a pic I took in july


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello my fellow BSL-ers!

What's your regimen? Stretch my relaxers 16-18 weeks, clarify monthly, co wash once a week, shampoo on the weekend (alternating protein and moisturizing products weekly), DC weekly with heat, moisturize and seal daily, PS at least 5-6 days/week, continue with NO DIRECT HEAT, dust bi-monthly, trim when needed, protect hair nightly

What Products are you using? Protein Products: Shampoo-AO GPB; Condish-ApHogee 2 min; ApHogee 2 step (every 8 weeks) Moisturizing Products: Shampoo-Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo; Condish- Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner; DC: Mix of ApHogee 2 min, Kenra MC, and oil of choice; Other Products: Co Wash condish- AO Island Naturals; Leave in- GVP Condish; Seal with WGO; Moisturize with Scurl or Wave Nouveau; Silicon Mix when I'm at least 10 weeks post 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Being gentle with my hair. I will increase my water intake, continue to exercise and eat healthy foods. I may start a light vitamin reggie

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? Dec 2011 will be fine. Anything before will be FANTASTIC! I want to give myself the entire year to reach BSL in the event of a bad trim and/or setback (Nooooooo!)

Please include a Starting pic (from June-10 weeks post):






]

I haven't officially claimed APL, and will need about 4 inches next year to acheive BSL...I think


----------



## LushLox (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG Chas your hair has grown, you'll be BSL soon! Fabulous achievement girl!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Can't wait to hear your recommendations!  I'm in the market for some more conditioners.  I used to have a stash of DCs, but now I've only got Nexxus Humectress.  I recently purchased AO HSR.  I'll be trying that out for a few washes before I make my decision as to whether it's a keeper.



I can actually recommend a few right now once I get some of the products together then I'll just come back to review anything new that I've bought and tried from time to time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^^^ I'm ready for them too!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> OMG Chas your hair has grown, you'll be BSL soon! Fabulous achievement girl!


 
Oh thanks! I really can't see the length now because shrinkage is killing me at 14 weeks but I hope I can successfully inch my way to BSL in 2011. Having a long neck and back makes me want to  sometimes. LOL!

Your avi pic shows some gorgeous hair, Cream...you're moving right along to BSL yourself!!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in!!! I'm hoping to APL by this December so this is the next logical step.

What's your regimen? I practice mainly Crown and Glory as part of the Braid Challenge. When not in braids, I use half wigs. Also moisturize and seal 1-2 times daily. I apply a sulfur mix (Boundless Tresses or Bee Mine mixed with JBCO and Peppermint Oil) to my scalp every other day. Wash my hair weekly. DC 2 times per week. Relax hair every 4-6 months. Trim hair every 6 months. 

What Products are you using? I use a combo of products from Joico. Also have some Dominican conditioners (namely Silicon Mix) and a clarifying shampoo from Lush (Big). Use moisturizers from Mizani (Rose H20 and the Nighttime Treatment).  Use Proclaim Natural 7 Oil (seal) and Chi Silk Infusion (heat protection).

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Protective Styles and Stretching my relaxers

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I am aiming for August, but would be completely happy with December.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 21, 2010)

Product Reviews/Recommendations Time! 

Okay so I said when joining this challenge that I was using a stash of products but I don't have a set order that I use them in but I'd recommend them to this thread. Well here they are, these are just some that I'm using in an odd rotation at the moment before I buy anything new. Product junkies like myself can try these out. I live in Canada so availability and prices of products may vary. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. These are all my experiences so results may vary. HHG! 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*SOFTSOAP Aloe Vera Moisturizing Hand Soap*: I use this as a shampoo even though it's hand soap after my mother told me that she uses it on her face and it's so gentle that it doesn't burn her eyes. It's super creamy, milky, and leaves my hair SOFTER than before washing it even though my "dirty" hair would have been lubricated with natural oils. Someone else on LHCF has used it too on her natural hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=466844&highlight= I buy the huge almost 2L bottles of this stuff for multi-purpose use for under $5 CAD.

*JOICO K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner*: Runny conditioner that spreads easily so a little goes a long way. I paid $10 CAD for a 300ml bottle but some places sell for $15+. Since it does last long the price isn't a big thing for me and the results are worth it. It has protein but it says it's safe enough for daily use, I don't use it every time I wash my hair though. The protein only comes up first as the 8th ingredient so it should be okay for anyone that washes or co-washes everyday/every other day. Anyway, it leaves my hair shiny, strong, and soft to the touch when dry. I will say that it doesn't leave my hair overly soft or super detangled after washing so I don't use it when I have new growth. I will be buying this again whenever I feel like going back to it after it's used up but just like me, you might have to find a way it works for you to get maximum results.

*Alberto VO5 Hot Protein Moisturizing Intensive Crè**me Treatment*: Comes in a box with 3 cute packets. One packet is intended for each use. After shampooing take the packet and place it in a cup of hot water for 1 minute to activate the product for maximum results. Leave on your hair for 5-10 minutes. <- A little direction since it's not like every ordinary conditioner. THIS STUFF IS AMAZING! I was going to make a separate thread for this but here is good enough. I can't stress how much I love these things! My hairdresser overlaps and went overboard this time for my last touch up, that combined with high heat for the flat-ironing styling just reeks disaster. I love her and all but I was scared my hair was going to break off if I didn't use some sort of intense treatment on it after my next wash. Thankfully I didn't have that problem though; I used this and my hair felt like pure SILK with no tangles and NO breakage. If none of you try any of the products I've mentioned I highly suggest you try this one (and the one below). The smell of this is really nice and subtle, leaves my hair VERY soft and manageable. Hydrolyzed Collagen is the 4th ingredient so it really is an "intensive" treatment that I wouldn't use every week, maybe after every relaxer or whenever I feel my hair needs it. This product has replaced Aphogee since I got it for $3 CAD versus $25+ I have to pay for the 2-Step treatment. I'm not saying this will replace Aphogee for YOU but it did for me and at $3-$5 CAD, this will definitely be a staple and I WON'T be going back to Aphogee since I got better results with this. LOVE IT! 

*Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor*: Okay, I'm always going around mentioning this product but it's also superb and has also replaced Aphogee 2-Step. Shampoo then leave this in for 3-5 minutes according to the instructions. No breakage afterwards and even if you have a heavy shrub of new growth coming in, this will soften that to make detangling a breeze. Isostearoyl Hydrolyzed Collagen is the 6th ingredient so I don't recommend using this every week; I only use this consecutively when the new growth is too much to handle because I try to decrease washing and any manipulation to my hair at this time. The most I would use this in a row would be twice, then switch to a VERY moisturizing conditioner like Aussie Moist and go back to this. I do try to use this before my relaxer as a kind of barrier to protect my hair before my touch up. I will mention though that the smell AFTER your hair is dry smells kind of old... Almost as if your hair and scalp are NOW starting to get the musty, stinky smell that you get when it's time to wash your hair; that's the only downside but the pros make up for it.

*SHECARE Deep Reconstructor Mask*: Thick and creamy, $10 for a 300ml tube. The smell is something like men's cologne and is very strong, I would say the scent is stronger than HE conditioners and lingers for days.  I've only seen this in Shopper's Drug Mart here in Canada so anyone in the U.S. may need to look around if you're interested in buying. It has Hydrolyzed Wheat Gluten and Protein which are supposed to help your hair better hold moisture and maintain moisture. Also, since these two ingredients are lower down on the list and after fragrance you can use it every week with no problem. Keeps my hair soft after I rinse it out and detangling is made easy. Now to the downside, I like my hair to be easy to run my fingers through, none of that sticking in the middle nonsense when dry. If I'm planning to go out THAT day my hair will look silky and smooth but it won't be like run-your-fingers-through-it-hair. Don't get me wrong, it's not to the point where my fingers are stuck in my hair but it's not to the point where I would want to play in it all the time. If I wait about 2 days before leaving my hair down and just keep it in a bun or wrapped up for the time being, there is a dramatic difference in the look and feel. I WILL be able to play in it and won't be able to stop and also will dazzle due to the amount of shine.  So it depends on you and what you want to do, if you don't play in your hair like me then you won't have my problem, if you do touch your hair a lot, wait a day or two before leaving your hair down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^^  taking notes


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aireen said:


> Product Reviews/Recommendations Time!
> 
> *SOFTSOAP Aloe Vera Moisturizing Hand Soap*: I use this as a shampoo even though it's hand soap after my mother told me that she uses it on her face and it's so gentle that it doesn't burn her eyes. It's super creamy, milky, and leaves my hair SOFTER than before washing it even though my "dirty" hair would have been lubricated with natural oils. Someone else on LHCF has used it too on her natural hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=466844&highlight= I buy the huge almost 2L bottles of this stuff for multi-purpose use for under $5 CAD.



Got some of this in my bathroom now.... Great info Aireen!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 21, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Got some of this in my bathroom now.... Great info Aireen!



If you use it tell me how it works for you!


----------



## polished07 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm definitely in I'm not giving up I WILL make BSL! Ill post my stats later on too ;-)


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi OP, thanks a lot for adding me to your challenge . I just realised I didn't follow the template, sorry . My hair is in twists right now, and I want to wait till I take them out to do a length check, and also do a bit of tweaking of my regimen, so I will give my full join info asap within the next week probably


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 22, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hi OP, thanks a lot for adding me to your challenge . I just realised I didn't follow the template, sorry . My hair is in twists right now, and I want to wait till I take them out to do a length check, and also do a bit of tweaking of my regimen, so I will give my full join info asap within the next week probably



Don't sweat it.  The template is just a guide.  Plus it's mainly just a ploy  so I can see what all you lovely ladies are doing with your hair.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 24, 2010)

Aireen said:


> Product Reviews/Recommendations Time!
> 
> *Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor*: Okay, I'm always going around mentioning this product but it's also superb and has also replaced Aphogee 2-Step. Shampoo then leave this in for 3-5 minutes according to the instructions. No breakage afterwards and even if you have a heavy shrub of new growth coming in, this will soften that to make detangling a breeze. Isostearoyl Hydrolyzed Collagen is the 6th ingredient so I don't recommend using this every week; I only use this consecutively when the new growth is too much to handle because I try to decrease washing and any manipulation to my hair at this time. The most I would use this in a row would be twice, then switch to a VERY moisturizing conditioner like Aussie Moist and go back to this. I do try to use this before my relaxer as a kind of barrier to protect my hair before my touch up. I will mention though that the smell AFTER your hair is dry smells kind of old... Almost as if your hair and scalp are NOW starting to get the musty, stinky smell that you get when it's time to wash your hair; that's the only downside but the pros make up for it.



Thanks for the reviews Aireen!  Keep them coming! 
Quick Question: I just finished my Aphogee 2 step yesterday and I wanted to replace it with something else (cheaper). Do you think this is as strong a protein as the Aphogee 2 step?

TIA!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Thanks for the reviews Aireen!  Keep them coming!
> Quick Question: I just finished my Aphogee 2 step yesterday and I wanted to replace it with something else (cheaper). Do you think this is as strong a protein as the Aphogee 2 step?
> 
> TIA!



Since Aphogee 2-Step (from what I know when I used it) has keratin or animal proteins (forgot which one, also because it's said that the product has changed) and those are the strongest, to straight out answer your question, no it's not. The only one that I know that is stronger than Aphogee is one that Dudley's makes but that is ALSO expensive. (It also depends on ingredient placement and I know Aphogee 2-Step has the protein as the first or second ingredient so either way.)

Despite this, collagen actually helps with the elasticity of the hair strand so to be honest, I like the results the Motions formula gives me more. With Aphogee I STILL saw breakage even though my hair felt stronger, I guess the very weak parts when I used to use Aphogee couldn't hold up. With Motions, I got the strength and I got my hair to be able to stretch more in the weak areas so I didn't have breakage and if I got I would have to be doing something accidental like yanking.

For me, it's all about what works, doesn't matter if it's expensive or if it's stronger, it matters if it is able to sit there and WORK for my hair. So even though, Motions isn't as strong it WORKS for me better than Aphogee. Same with the Alberto VO5 treatment. So they are a good replacement because they're much cheaper, less mess, I can use Motions more often (every 2-4 weeks depending) than every 6-8 weeks if I feel like instead of waiting, and I get better results.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

just a thought, how does the Motions compare with the Dudley's DRC 28?

thanks!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> just a thought, how does the Motions compare with the Dudley's DRC 28?
> 
> thanks!


 
Never tried it. Haha so I don't know, I was just saying that it's the only one that I know that's stronger than Aphogee 2-Step that's also expensive if not MORE expensive but to me it's not necessary if you're on a budget because there are alternatives. Plus I'm not into strong harsh treatments, they don't benefit my hair as much as milder ones. I do know *caribeandiva* likes it, here's her thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10922094

This might also benefit you: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=2158

Hope I helped.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

Aireen said:


> Never tried it. Haha so I don't know, I was just saying that it's the only one that I know that's stronger than Aphogee 2-Step that's also expensive if not MORE expensive but to me it's not necessary if you're on a budget because there are alternatives. Plus I'm not into strong harsh treatments, they don't benefit my hair as much as milder ones. I do know *caribeandiva* likes it, here's her thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10922094
> 
> This might also benefit you: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=2158
> 
> Hope I helped.


 
thank you so much for the very helpful information, Aireen!
btw, i LOVE your avi!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> thank you so much for the very helpful information, Aireen!
> btw, i LOVE your avi!



Aw thanks so much! Glad to help!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was in the BSL 2010 challenge, but some minor setbacks have made it impossible for me to make that goal.

So now I plan to be bsl in Feb of 2011...so I WANT TO JOIN!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 28, 2010)

*What's your regimen?*
-Wash my hair 1x/week
-Wear Braids/Twists for 5 days out of the week and Braidouts/Twistouts for 2 days
-No heat until Feb 2011
- Use leave-ins every other day (3x/ week)
*What Products are you using?*
Roux Porosity Control Shampoo and Conditioner (I only use them 2x a month, so every other wash)
VO5 Moisture Milk shampoo
VO5 Green Tea Shampoo
Mane and Tale Detangler and Conditioner
Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol plus
Silk elements megasilk conditoner mayo
It's a 10 leave-in
Coconut Oil
L'Occitane Repairing Serum
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
No heat is what I feel will help the most and making sure my hair is always moisturized.
I am also trying to eat better and I am exercising regularly.
I also did 2 trims in July because I have a lot of heat damaged hair from when I used to go to the salon.
And just keeping my hair regimen simple is also key.
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I hope to be BSL by Feb 2011 (the next time I straighten my hair)
*Please include a Starting pic:*
I'll take a starting pic when I officially make APL in the back, which is in August. 

whoo just had my mom check and I have about 3.5 inches til I am bsl!! which I thought it was much more.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> whoo just had my mom check and *I have about 3.5 inches til I am bsl*!! which I thought it was much more.


 
I hope I'll be able to say that at the beginning of 2011. Wishful thinking


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I hope I'll be able to say that at the beginning of 2011. Wishful thinking


 
Chas darling, i think you have an acute case of hair anorexia!

OF COURSE you will be saying that same thing Nelli said!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> Chas darling, i think you have an acute case of hair anorexia!
> 
> OF COURSE you will be saying that same thing Nelli said!


 
I [heart] you, grow...I wish you lived in the states so we could be real friends, lol


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I [heart] you, grow...I wish you lived in the states so we could be real friends, lol


 
awwww, that is sooooo sweet!

thank you, i'm honored and wish you lived in milan so we could hang out together like real friends, too, honey bunny!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Hope it's not too late for me to join!!  My original goal was to be BSL by the end of this year, but if it doesn't happen I'll give myself more time and this challenge would be great!

What's your regimen?
I alternate between braids and flat ironing and wash every other week.

What products are you using?
Tentative & subject to change:
-Kenra Volumizing Shampoo
-Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
-Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Breakage Defense Shampoo & Conditioner
-Pantene Relaxed & Natural Moisturizing Shampoo
-Pantene Relaxed & Natural Moisturizing Conditioner (I alternate conditioners as needed)
-Pantene Relaxed & Natural Daily Moisturizer

What specifically are you doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
-taking vitamins (I was already taking them for health reasons then I found out they help for hair growth so I have another incentive lol)
-keeping my hair off my shoulders by bunning etc. whenever possible
-making sure my hair is moisturized at all times
-DC-ing every 2 weeks

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
The end of the summer of 2011 but I'm trying to be patient lol!

Starting pic
My hair's in braids right now but I will post one as soon as I can.  
*


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I hope I'll be able to say that at the beginning of 2011. Wishful thinking



you look like you should be close to bsl already! are you tall??


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 28, 2010)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Hope it's not too late for me to join!!



It's never too late to join!  Hop on in whenever you're good and ready!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

I would join but I am becoming a challenge junkie.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^cross over to the dark side *breathes like Darth Vader*


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> you look like you should be close to bsl already! are you tall??


 
Not really...I'm 5'7" but my torso it somewhat long (that sounds so weird, lol)


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like to join. Please sign me on. This challenge will help me stay on track to my goals. I will post my starting pic and regimen this weekend.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in!

What's your regimen? *
It changes based on products or whatever style I might be wearing, but my basic reggie is washing and DC'ing on Sundays and co-washing on Wednesdays. Sometimes I DC on Wednesdays too, if I am feeling particularly steamer-hungry. I moisturize as needed - don't usually seal since I've found that it hasn't really helped me and I hate leaving oil stains on my linens. I clarify when necessary.  I do amla treatments when I want stronger and more moisturized hair.*
What Products are you using? 
*Bee Mine Ayurvedic Herb Poo Bar, Bee Mine Rhassoul Clay Clarifying Bar, V05 Conditioner for Co-Wash, and DCs are constantly changing since I am still working to find and narrow it down to one. Donna Marie Miracurl Detangler as a leave-in (love) and Donna Marie Moisture Mist/Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream to moisturize.* *Still trying to find my perfect twist-out/braid-out product but experimenting with Bee Mine Bee Hold Curly Butter, MJ Baby Buttercreme, and Fleurtzy Curl Nurture Cream. Lots of coconut, olive, and Nyle oils and Hesh powders.*
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? 
*Hide Your Hair Challenge until the end of this year. Next year, I will be doing more wigs and bunning. Barely any heat and low manipulation as much as possible.*
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
*I am aiming to get to APL by December (though I am thinking I will get there in October, but I will just go based on getting there by December), and since I am so short, APL and BSL are only about 2" apart and I get .5" each month, my goal is to get there by May, just in case I need to get a trim when I straighten in January.* 

My starting pic is attached and was taken on 7/22


BTW: NikkiQ - you ARE a challenge junkie!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^ I told you!!!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ I told you!!!!


 

You are too funny.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> You are too funny.


 
I'm gonna meet one of these goals eventually so why not shoot high?lol


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 29, 2010)

I want in too.  I'm in too many challenges but I don't care.  I give myself July of 2011 to get there.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotcha ms.blue!




soldierforhair said:


> I would join but I am becoming a challenge junkie.



You know you want to join!  oke:


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I would join but I am becoming a challenge junkie.


 


IntheMix08 said:


> Gotcha ms.blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
soldierforhair, who are you calling a challenge junkie? oh, you meant YOU?! lol! well, join the club missy! NikkiQ and i don't mind being challenge junkies!
i'agree with IntheMix08, just join us!


----------



## lilanie (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in!

*What's your regimen? *Creme of Nature (coconut), LeKair Carrot or Mango Chlorlesterol, Infusium 23 and Parnevu Leave in conditioner.  I wash every other day - deep condition with LeKair in the shower, wrap my hair in a towel after saturation with Infusium 23.  Let set for 10 minutes, then a generous application of Parnevu. I usually let my hair airdry and curl on special occasions (i am in school fulltime, and other than a few professors, there's no one to impress)

*What Products are you using? *Sometimes Pantene touchable hold hairspray.  Other than that, nothing...

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? *Drinking more water, improved diet (less meat, more veggies), more cardiac activities.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*Probably December? I think once I get past this "hair plateau", it should really be on the grow!

My avatar is my current length - and that is from bald last May (with a couple of significant haircuts).


----------



## Boujoichic (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd like to join 
Im not APL yet but I hope to be at least by Dec of this year so I should be able to acheive BSL Before Dec 2011 *fingers crossed*
What's your regimen? What products are you using?
Wash days on Sundays and Wednesdays with Hair One Olive oil formula Clarify as needed
Deep condition on these days as well Alternating Aussie 3 min, Elasta QP DPR, and Proclaim Intense moisturizing conditioner with Argan oil
Moisturize at least 3 times a week with Aphogee pro vitamin leave in seal as needed with coconut oil or jojoba oil
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? 
Avoiding heat and using low manipulation stlyes 
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? 
Should be there around October 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 1, 2010)

Add me please  Currently at APL, but really shooting for full BSL by 12.2011!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 1, 2010)

lilanie, Boujoichic, and Forever in Bloom,  to the party!!!! 

Glad to have you here!


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 2, 2010)

I am in!!! I trying to get to APL by the end of the year so this will help me get to my ultimate goal

What's your regimen?I still working on it but I wash and dc once a week, I co-wash at least twice a week, moisture daily
What Products are you using? Nexxus, Aussie Moist for co-wash, Coconut Oil and restarting Surge
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? PS, I am currently debating on get Tree Braids so that will help me leave my hair alone, if not I will be wigging it during the fall and winter
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?Hopefully by Dec 2011


----------



## B3e (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 6" away. I two strand twisted the section I took my measurement with but, it only makes a .5" difference at most which really won't kill me. I can't wait for my next length check  I want BSL for christmas...but APL will be equally exciting...even though shrinkage and awkward combination 3/4 hair won't make seeing that progress easy lol

We got this ladies!!


----------



## DRL100281 (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess I better join this one two!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in:

I have burns from my last relaxer that are driving me crazy which makes it hard for them to heal. I washed my hair yesterday with Motions Neutralizing Shampoo and conditioned with HE HH, HE LTR, and EVOO - my hair smells yummy.   No longer wrapping my hair for a while, I would like to give my edges a long, overdue break. Now it's a twisted bun protected with a net that creates nice waves in the morning, I have to remember to be careful with my ends though. 

ETA: Also trying to remember to take my vitamins as much as possible. Oh and I really want to buy avocado this weekend to try on my hair in my conditioner, someone else in another thread was raving about it so I'll come back to update and review with the results after.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^ sorry about those burns, Aireen.  



 3jsmom .Wanji. and DRL100281!  Keep us posted on your journey.  We'd love to hear about it!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 3, 2010)

I will be bunning and using scurl for the entire month so I can reach APL and then move on to the BSB challenge. APL has been a challenge for me, I made SL Aug 2009 and still have not reached APL.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 5, 2010)

Bumping to see how the challengers are doing? 

And to see if anyone else is interested in getting to BSL in 2011???? Any takers? 


*My Update*: 
I've been keeping up with my regimen.  I cowashed the last two hair days (once to do a twistout and the other into a bun).  I'll be keeping that bun until Saturday when I do my pre-relaxer wash.  And I'll probably relax Tuesday or Wednesday.  If all goes according to plan, I'll be officially claiming APL , graduating from the APL by Dec 2010 challenge  and posting my starting picture for this challenge!  So exciting!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 5, 2010)

^^ congrats, IntheMix! I hope to be having my APL party in October. 
I'm still juicing my braids twice a day under my half-wig.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 5, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Bumping to see how the challengers are doing?
> 
> And to see if anyone else is interested in getting to BSL in 2011???? Any takers?
> 
> ...


 
Congrats girl! Can't wait to see your progress!!! I'm still in crochet braids and have one more week to go before I take them out and 2 weeks before I get my relaxer. I hope to be graduating with you and praying that I'm close to full APL by Dec.


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 5, 2010)

I would love to join if still possible.  BSL may be optimistic but I'll try my absolute best!

What's your regimen?
I will be co-washing 3xs per week and clarifying 1x per month.  DC with steam once per week.
wet bunning daily until it is too cold to continue when I will be dry bunning.  I am in a HYH challenge right now.  

What Products are you using?

Paul Mitchell tea tree shampoo to clarify
Sauve moisturizing shampoo to cowash
coconut oil, ecostyle gel (the green one), 
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I will be significantly reducing heat, hiding my hair, using steam to deep condition, and deep conditioning frequently.  
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?

I am going to say April.  I am going to need a serious trim so that will be a slight set back.  I'd love to hit that mark by January but April will work.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 6, 2010)

_I know I was been supposed to update but I slacked off. Sorry
_

*What's your regimen?*
_-Wash once a week (usually Saturday)
-Weekly DC w/ these Indian oils/Creams
-Co-wash 3x a week (which I will start real soon)
-Apply my megatek mix every other day 
-Seal ends with leave-in conditioner (4got the name)
-PS as much as possible
-Hair Vitamins/ Scalp massages_



*What Products are you using?*
_Profectiv, Hesh Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, Coconut oil, MN, Mega-tek, Brahmi Oil - Ayurvedic Hair Growth massage oil, Aussie moisturizing S&C_

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
_PS, just letting my hair do it's own thing_
*
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
_June 2011_

Please include a Starting pic: 
_This pic was sometime in July_


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> *My Update*:
> I've been keeping up with my regimen. I cowashed the last two hair days (once to do a twistout and the other into a bun). I'll be keeping that bun until Saturday when I do my pre-relaxer wash. And I'll probably relax Tuesday or Wednesday. If all goes according to plan, I'll be officially claiming APL , graduating from the APL by Dec 2010 challenge  and posting my starting picture for this challenge! So exciting!


 


chasturner84 said:


> Congrats girl! Can't wait to see your progress!!! I'm still in crochet braids and have one more week to go before I take them out and 2 weeks before I get my relaxer. I hope to be graduating with you and praying that I'm close to full APL by Dec.


 
BRAVA LADIES!!!

this kind of news helps the motivation alot, so thank you for sharing it with us all!!!

and let's all stick to it and keep working it!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I know I was been supposed to update but I slacked off. Sorry_
> 
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> ...


 
Ijanei! I just looked at your avi and read that you are transitioning for 18 months. When did you start transitioning? How in the world did I miss that?!! Please believe me when I tell you that you WILL be my latest stalking victim 

How long have you been using the Indian products in your reggie? How are they working for you? I want to try them but since my reggie is pretty solid (right now), I'm truly afraid of screwing up and having to start over with my hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Update:

No special news. Keeping up with the PSing and DCing. I eliminated my CW this week, but I think that was a bad idea. I'm washing and DCing today, and I will add my cowash back to my routine starting Wednesday.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, ladies!  I know we'll all be celebrating come December. 



Guyaneek said:


> I would love to join if still possible.  BSL may be optimistic but I'll try my absolute best!



Never too late.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 6, 2010)

Put me in this too 
add me
add me
add me


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 7, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ congrats, IntheMix! I hope to be having my APL party in October.
> I'm still juicing my braids twice a day under my half-wig.



davisbr88, you are soo close!  Let us know when you claim it, so we can party it up with you too!



chasturner84 said:


> Congrats girl! Can't wait to see your progress!!! I'm still in crochet braids and have one more week to go before I take them out and 2 weeks before I get my relaxer. I hope to be graduating with you and praying that I'm close to full APL by Dec.



Chasturner84, I can't wait to see YOUR progress.  You're hiding your hair which is the most effective PS.  I'd be doing the same if I had styling skills.  How did you learn to do your crochet braids?  They are super cute!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Update:
> 
> No special news. Keeping up with the PSing and DCing. I eliminated my CW this week, but I think that was a bad idea. I'm washing and DCing today, and I will add my cowash back to my routine starting Wednesday.



Newbeginnings, how are you styling your hair as you transition?  



Kerryann said:


> Put me in this too
> add me
> add me
> add me



Kerryann, I've got you on the list.   aboard!  Keep us updated on what you're doing as you make your way to BSL!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 8, 2010)

^^Thank you Inthemix08! I love my crochet braids and will be hiding my hair from October-December using this PS. It's funny, I don't remember "learning" how to do crochet braids. I wore them all the time when they were the rage 10 years ago; I just remember watching someone do them and I went home and practiced on my doll's head...lol. I had completely forgotten about this style until I looked through BlackMasterpiece's thread. The hair has definitely changed for the better since I was in middle school and I was really excited to try a new PS. Unfortunately, I didn't know how to cornrow (and refused to pay someone to do it) so I had to look up various tutorials on youtube and when I got the hang of it, adding the hair was like second nature. It's one of those things that once your learn, you never forget.


----------



## afrochique (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all!
I would like to join even though I am yet to make APL. 

*What's your regimen?*
_*Vits:*Taking 1 Biotin and 2 Chlorella daily_
_*Co-wash* once a week.
*Deep condition* every two weeks
*Moisturize* with Hawaiian Silky every 2 days.
*Scalp massages* twice a week after applying a mix of grapeseed, tea tree and sweet almond oil._

*What Products are you using?*
_Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1
Le Kair Cholesterol
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Silk Elements conditioner
Grapeseed Oil
Tea tree oil
Sweet almond oil
Unrefined shea butter
_
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
_Protective styling: wigs, weaves and braids._

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
_By December 2011 (Depends on when I make APL)._

*Please include a Starting pic:* 
Attached


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 8, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi all!
> I would like to join even though I am yet to make APL.
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> *Vits:Taking 1 Biotin and 2 Chlorella daily*



How long have you been taking chlorella? How is it working for you? I started taking it last year, but only for a month, because my face broke out like crazy. I couldn't hang.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 8, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ijanei! I just looked at your avi and read that you are transitioning for 18 months. When did you start transitioning? How in the world did I miss that?!! Please believe me when I tell you that you WILL be my latest stalking victim
> 
> How long have you been using the Indian products in your reggie? How are they working for you? I want to try them but since my reggie is pretty solid (right now), I'm truly afraid of screwing up and having to start over with my hair.




_Sorry I'm late with the response but I started back in feb but in May I relaxed my edges/nape because they were growing in kind of a weird way.  My last relaxer was 5-27-10 (half relaxer on edges and left on for 5min) <---pointless I knowerplexed but yup Im almost 3months now yaaaay! 

The indian products are great. leave my hair very soft and shiny. I took new pics (I know you  hate when I say that with no proof) but since I'm in the hyh challenge I will have to abide by the rules. I am now scraping apl though. I  think I will add the last set of pics to my fotki before I go into hiding for good._
_
How are those crotchet braids working out? Is that going to be your protective style of choice for the rest of the year?

*
Update:* I just added the last photos I will be taking until the reveal in december_


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Sorry I'm late with the response but I started back in feb but in May I relaxed my edges/nape because they were growing in kind of a weird way.  My last relaxer was 5-27-10 (half relaxer on edges and left on for 5min) <---pointless I knowerplexed but yup Im almost 3months now yaaaay!
> 
> *The indian products are great. leave my hair very soft and shiny. I took new pics (I know you  hate when I say that with no proof) but since I'm in the hyh challenge I will have to abide by the rules. I am now scraping apl though. I  think I will add the last set of pics to my fotki before I go into hiding for good.*_ _*
> How are those crotchet braids working out? Is that going to be your protective style of choice for the rest of the year?*
> ...



"(I know you  hate when I say that with no proof)" You know what's up! OMG I'm still just a little upset that I didn't know you were transitioning, for real. 
The crochet braids are working fantastically. I will get my relaxer soon and will leave my hair out for the entire month of Sept, but after that, I will start my own HYH challenge and wear crochet braids for the remainder of the year. Maybe I can get some excellent retention from them since my hair gets so dry and breaks in the winter.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 8, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> "(I know you  hate when I say that with no proof)" You know what's up! OMG I'm still just a little upset that I didn't know you were transitioning, for real.
> The crochet braids are working fantastically. I will get my relaxer soon and will leave my hair out for the entire month of Sept, but after that, I will start my own HYH challenge and wear crochet braids for the remainder of the year. Maybe I can get some excellent retention from them since my hair gets so dry and breaks in the winter.




_I dont see how my aunts hair grows...like she has the same issue like all of us (hair gets dry) but yet she doesnt use moisture and it's so thin and dull looking BUT it grows. Each time I oil my scalp, she starts itching like it's killing her

anyway, those braids are very nice though. WAIT I thought you just had a relaxer like 2weeks ago? _


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I dont see how my aunts hair grows...like she has the same issue like all of us (hair gets dry) but yet she doesnt use moisture and it's so thin and dull looking BUT it grows. Each time I oil my scalp, she starts itching like it's killing her
> 
> anyway, those braids are very nice though. *WAIT I thought you just had a relaxer like 2weeks ago?* _



Your aunt knows some G-14 classified information and she definitely needs to share the secret. Hair that grows but without moisture is doing something extra

@Relaxer: No ma'am! I have 2 weeks to go though...I'm relaxing at 18 weeks post. I was going to go for 5 months but that would throw my Dec relaxer off and cause me to relax at 12 weeks. I'm a 16+ weeks type of girl.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 9, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi all!
> I would like to join even though I am yet to make APL.
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> _*Vits:*Taking 1 Biotin and 2 Chlorella daily_



 afrochique! How long have you been taking chlorella? I just started last week and I'm curious to find out how you feel about it.  (if you don't mind) 




chasturner84 said:


> How long have you been taking chlorella? How is it working for you? I started taking it last year, but only for a month, because my face broke out like crazy. I couldn't hang.



How much chlorella were you taking? I know that you're supposed to work your way up to between 6 to 9 grams.  I only recently started and I've been taking 1200mg.  I'm afraid of side effects and don't want to shock my body.  When I tried taking biotin THAT broke me out horribly.  




chasturner84 said:


> ^^Thank you Inthemix08! I love my crochet braids and will be hiding my hair from October-December using this PS. It's funny, I don't remember "learning" how to do crochet braids. I wore them all the time when they were the rage 10 years ago; I just remember watching someone do them and I went home and practiced on my doll's head...lol. I had completely forgotten about this style until I looked through BlackMasterpiece's thread. The hair has definitely changed for the better since I was in middle school and I was really excited to try a new PS. Unfortunately, I didn't know how to cornrow (and refused to pay someone to do it) so I had to look up various tutorials on youtube and when I got the hang of it, adding the hair was like second nature. It's one of those things that once your learn, you never forget.



I guess I'll have to find some youtube videos and start practicing.  I "know"  how do a horrible french braid and I can't cornrow at all.   But I guess I'll have keep trying.  One day hopefully, I'll get it.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Inthemix, I was taking 6 tablets/day so I think my dosage (1200mg) is about what you're currently taking. I ALWAYS start out slow when taking supplements; chlorella just wasn't for me as I never made it to the full recommended serving. I didn't want to wait the breakouts out because my face (skin) was more important (that sounds vain, but it's true).


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

For the ladies here that are close to or have reached APL, how long did it take you to get over the SL hump? I heard that's the hardest part to get over for A LOT of people lol


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 9, 2010)

*I took out my braids and got my hair flat ironed for the first time in a couple months for a length check.  I was hoping to see some growth it doesn't look like it.  I've been trying to keep taking my vitamins so we'll see how that works.  I am making sure I moisturize everyday and seal and I tried a shampoo and conditioner that helps limit breakage by 90% so we'll see how it works.*


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies here that are close to or have reached APL, how long did it take you to get over the SL hump? I heard that's the hardest part to get over for A LOT of people lol



I never had problems getting to APL once I found the board (and remember, I'm super tall!). It takes me no more than 6 months each time, and I get there by going into hair hibernation mode. I find it easier to get there by simple, low manipulation bunning (pinning the ends under with a wide bobby pin), and rollersetting if I just have to wear it down. I also lightly moisturized and sealed daily, and co-washed at least once a week. I would use shampoo probably every 3 - 4 weeks then.

However, I would always get scissor-happy and cut off my ends because I hated my natural layers.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> *I took out my braids and got my hair flat ironed for the first time in a couple months for a length check.  I was hoping to see some growth it doesn't look like it.  I've been trying to keep taking my vitamins so we'll see how that works.  I am making sure I moisturize everyday and seal and I tried a shampoo and conditioner that helps limit breakage by 90% so we'll see how it works.*



Patience is key! You will see growth soon, I promise! Did you take progress pics? You probably have more growth than you think!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies here that are close to or have reached APL, how long did it take you to get over the SL hump? I heard that's the hardest part to get over for A LOT of people lol


 
I'm in APL territory but won't be sure exactly where I am until next weekend. SL to APL is about 5-5.5" and it has taken me about 17 months to completely get there although I was grazing it at the 1 yr mark. I am a slow grower plus I had to work on my retention (oh, and I also got my hair trimmed). The other goals should move fairly quickly, or at least I hope so, because they are only 3" apart.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm slowly approaching SL so I'm preparing myself for the turtle's pace hair growth from now until APL lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks guys! I'm slowly approaching SL so I'm preparing myself for the turtle's pace hair growth from now until APL lol


 
It's really not that bad...it just depends on your body's proportions in conjunction with your normal growth and rentention rates.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^I'm 5'7" and its 4" between SL/APL and APL/BSL for me. IDK if its a summer growth spurt or not, but I've been lucky enough to get about an inch a month. I've had these braids/cornrows in for a little over 2 weeks now and I can lift them up to the 1/2" mark on my ruler. Hopefully this will be my new found growth rate now that I'm putting forth more effort into my hair than I did before.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies here that are close to or have reached APL, how long did it take you to get over the SL hump? I heard that's the hardest part to get over for A LOT of people lol



I was nape-length last August, and I'm about 1.5" from APL now, but I did do a 2" chop in June, so I was probably APL then. So I guess it took about 10 months from nape-length to APL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ Last month when I did a length check before the start of the HYH challenge, I was just slightly grazing SL so I hope that when I take the braids out I'll be at least touching SL a little bit more


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^*I'm 5'7" and its 4" between SL/APL and APL/BSL for me*. IDK if its a summer growth spurt or not, but I've been lucky enough to get about an inch a month. I've had these braids/cornrows in for a little over 2 weeks now and I can lift them up to the 1/2" mark on my ruler. Hopefully this will be my new found growth rate now that I'm putting forth more effort into my hair than I did before.


 
Say what?!! I'm 5'7" too! This is a prime example of taking body proportions into account. I'm really jealous of your growth rate....REALLY jealous!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^nothing to be jealous of. I'm telling you its probably a freakish growth spurt or something. its never been like this before lol


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 9, 2010)

My Starting picture is below.  I'm claiming APL!  [Yeah, I relaxed early.  I was over eager.  The whole time I was scared that I would burn but I had no issues.] Check, check me out!  I know I'm only APL but I feel like Repunzel.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^Congrats!! Your hair looks great!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 9, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Patience is key! You will see growth soon, I promise! Did you take progress pics? You probably have more growth than you think!



*Thanks for the encouragement!  Life's crazy busy right now but I'm going to take and post a progress pic sometime this week!*


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to join, didn't see this thread


*What's your regimen?* I try to only use heat (flat iron and an hood dryer) twice a month and the other times my hair is up in a wet bun. Also, I do a protein treatment every 6 months and get my hair trimmed every 3/4 months and will put a relaxer in every 4 months. I deep condition for 15-20 mins under the hood dryer with a plastic cap every week.

*What Products are you using?* Conditioners for wet bun: Hair One Tea Tree from Sally's, pantene pro-v for hair breakage, Suave Humectant (my fav so far)Conditioner for straight hair: Joico MR and Body Luxe, Ojon, Juice for wet bun: Scurl, Leave in conditioners: CHI keratin leave in Oils: coconut oil, Royale 6 oil, argan oil Gel: Eco Gel Olive Oil Heat proectant: Optimum Protein Treatment: Aphogee

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* Wet bunning my hair, using less heat, using a heat protector more often and a leave in when my hair is straightened. Before I used no leave in when my hair was straight, nor did I use a heat protectant. Also, I use Aphogee treatments every 6 weeks

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* I hope to achieve this in February of next year and maybe even January. But I want it to be healthy, so a healthy BSL I would say before May 2011, the month I get married. I want it to be just below BSL an a blunt cut, super even. Also, by the end of the year I would love for my bangs to be 1/2 way near BSL, but yeah right! 

Please include a Starting pic: my siggy


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> I would like to join, didn't see this thread
> 
> 
> *What's your regimen?* I try to only use heat (flat iron and an hood dryer) twice a month and the other times my hair is up in a wet bun. Also, I do a protein treatment every 6 months and get my hair trimmed every 3/4 months and will put a relaxer in every 4 months.
> ...




Wow, you're really close to BSL!  SingBrina!  Glad to have you!

How do you like African Royale Hot Six Oil?  Do you like it better than Coconut oil?


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 11, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wow, you're really close to BSL!  SingBrina! Glad to have you!
> 
> How do you like African Royale Hot Six Oil? Do you like it better than Coconut oil?


 


HIII!!! THANKSSS!!! I don't know, I am not too sure.... Lol, that is because I mix the Argan Oil, Coconut Oil and Hot Six all in an applicator bottle and use it.... hmmmm lol.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 11, 2010)

*Template to join
What's your regimen?*
prepoo,poo, and dc once a week
cowash/dry dc once a week
henna bimonthly/monthy
wear hair in buns, updos, or twists/wraps
straighten hair to trim every 4-6 months
*What Products are you using*?
Suave Naturals poo and cond
Henna
Herbal Essense conditioners
S-curl
Braid Spray
Oils
Proclaim Gel
Various DC's and other leave ins
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
low manipulation
more moisture and protein
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
full BSL in 12/2011
*Please include a Starting pic:
*
My Avatar is also my starting picture as I was my sides to get to BSL as well...


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Aug 11, 2010)

I just seen this today can I join pleaseeee
I currently have braids in and plan to keep my hair braided till Dec 2010. I will take it out monthly and redo it. Plus wear wigs at times. Low manipulation for me. 

What's your regimen?  
Wash & DC every Sunday
Moisture 2x day with HW14 mix with Scurl, CFG and Bee Mine.
Oil scalp once a day with castor oil mix with coconut & sweet almond oil. Protein 1mth
Last perm 20-Jun-10 nxt 10-Dec-10

What Products are you using
Wen, Hair one, VO5, BeeMine,Scurl, CFG, HE, Silk Elements, ACV, Honey, Various oils, Aphogee, Aussie

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
low manipulation
more moisture and protein

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Dec 2010 but I will shoot for Feb 2011

Please include a Starting pic: My Siggy Jun 2010


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^man all you ladies joining that's much further along than me is making me doubt I'll complete the challenge


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^man all you ladies joining that's much further along than me is making me doubt I'll complete the challenge



Don't feel like that! Most people just give themselves a little leg room for trims and setbacks and such. I don't do that, though! Shoot for the sun, even if you miss, you'll land among the stars!  We'll get there. I'm super tall, so BSL is really far for me, too.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with Newbeginnings. Don't get discouraged, NikkiQ.  2011's got 12 months that's a good six inches, depending upon whether you're shooting for January vs December 2011.  You'll get there, just keep that stable regimen in place.  


:welcome3: Kusare and MsPlatinumbsf!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Don't feel like that! Most people just give themselves a little leg room for trims and setbacks and such. I don't do that, though! Shoot for the sun, even if you miss, you'll land among the stars!  We'll get there. I'm super tall, so BSL is really far for me, too.


 

I'm trying to remain positive, but these long haired ladies are bringing me back down to reality VERY fast! lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm trying to remain positive, but these long haired ladies are bringing me back down to reality VERY fast! lol


 
I'd have to agree with the other ladies. The longer haired ladies are possibly in the MBL challenge too so it would be natural for them to join the BSL challenge while on their way to MBL. Keep your head up because your progress is just that: YOUR progress. As Inthemix stated, 2011 has 12 months. That's a lot of time to get to BSL...just make sure your reggie is solid.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^ thanks ladies. you really are a great group to go through this journey with


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 11, 2010)

I finally have an update pic and my regimen...

What's your regimen? mostly cowash and sock bun moisturize as needed shampoo, condish, DC, 1xweek. protein treatment as needed.
What Products are you using? Infusium(sp) 23 Miss Key, alot of stuff I am trying to use up during my PJ days. I think I have my staples now....well once I use these up.
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? co washing bunning, vitamins, exercise stretch relaxer 6-7mths.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? _hoping_ 7/2011 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^man all you ladies joining that's much further along than me is making me doubt I'll complete the challenge


*I understand how you feel.  I've got a long way to go too but remember we've got the entire 2011 and the rest of this year.  We just need to stay consistent and be patient*.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

ommmm....must stay focused and patient....ommmm


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^Stay moticated because you're clearly on the right path. The hide your hair challenge is a good one to be in, they've always got great results at the end for those who are consistent with it.

For motivation/inspiration check out the results of the from the Hide you Hair Challenge ending 12/2009:
Hide Your Hair 6 month Reveal


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^  yup...total motivation. time to really focus!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so I'm feeling better today. Went to Sally's and picked up a few things that I needed(applicator brush for DC,smaller rubberbands for braids) so I'm gonna keep chugging along...even though I don't think these braids will last very long lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

So how is everybody doing? Feeling good about the weekend?


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So how is everybody doing? Feeling good about the weekend?



The weave I'm currently wearing is bsl on me and when I washed it yesterday it was a lot of work.  I started to change my mind about growing to bsl since the washing, conditioning and flatirong took so long but after I was done I quickly changed my mind back to growing my hair to bsl or longer.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> The weave I'm currently wearing is bsl on me and when I washed it yesterday it was a lot of work. I started to change my mind about growing to bsl since the washing, conditioning and flatirong took so long but after I was done I quickly changed my mind back to growing my hair to bsl or longer.


 
I feel ya on that one lol. My weave was BSL too and I took it out, but that's b/c the cheapie hair I used tangled like crazy! The wig I'm wearing now is BSL and I love it. My ultimate goal is MBL unstretched/WL stretched.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So how is everybody doing? Feeling good about the weekend?


 
Feeling REEAAALLLY good about the weekend. I'm taking my crochet braids out and thoroughly shampooing, DC'ing, and pampering. I'm also doing a strong protein treatment. I love hair weekends...I've missed my hair!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> The weave I'm currently wearing is bsl on me and when I washed it yesterday it was a lot of work. I started to change my mind about growing to bsl since the washing, conditioning and flatirong took so long but after I was done I quickly changed my mind back to growing my hair to bsl or longer.


 

But its harder to do weave hair then real hair dontcha think!? 

It takes forever to dry!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Feeling REEAAALLLY good about the weekend. I'm taking my crochet braids out and thoroughly shampooing, DC'ing, and pampering. I'm also doing a strong protein treatment. I love hair weekends...I've missed my hair!


 
Awesome! I wanted to take my braids out and baby my hair, but I promised JJamiah that I'd keep mine in as long as she has hers in. So I gotta try to hang in here for another week and a half erplexed


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Awesome! I wanted to take my braids out and baby my hair, but I promised JJamiah that I'd keep mine in as long as she has hers in. So I gotta try to hang in here for another week and a half erplexed



I love JJamiah; she's so sweet! I've been following her since I "officially" joined last year. How long have you had your braids in? What kind do you have? I have really enjoyed the ease of my crochet braids (I also love the attention I've gotten ). I'm 99% positive that my hair will be in this style from Oct-Dec of this year.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I love JJamiah; she's so sweet! I've been following her since I "officially" joined last year. How long have you had your braids in? What kind do you have? I have really enjoyed the ease of my crochet braids (I also love the attention I've gotten ). I'm 99% positive that my hair will be in this style from Oct-Dec of this year.


 
Just cornrows from when I had my sew-in. I kept them in b/c I was just gonna keep them until September and get another sew-in done for my birthday. But now I'm saying screw it and just gonna take them out, baby my hair and get a fresh install done...straight hair this time.


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Update* 

I washed my hair and braided it yesterday...
turns out the longest section of my hair is actually a cm from BSL! I guess the summer growth spurt is no joke lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I washed my hair and braided it yesterday...
> turns out the longest section of my hair is actually a cm from BSL! I guess the summer growth spurt is no joke lol


 
 that's amazing!!!

Guess we'll be kicking you out soon  JK!


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> that's amazing!!!
> 
> Guess we'll be kicking you out soon  JK!



lmaoo, thanks

but I'm not going anywhere 

the rest of my hair is barely past apl lol


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish I could wear braids. I know they are good for growth. But my hair is too thin and fine,and I sometimes have the tendency to forget about my hair underneath. Which is why I am in the shape I am in nowerplexed. Anywho, So boring buns, and wigs for me. Just wanted to check in and my 1€.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 13, 2010)

First I started becoming a product junkie. Now it would appear I'm becoming a challenge junkie. What's next a nail junkie??? 

What's your regimen? I co wash on Wed/Sat. I was using Hello Hydration but recently changed to Lustrasilk Tea Tree Liquid Cholesterol (I've only co-washed with it once so far but I like it.) I rollerset on Saturday after dc'ing and then ps on Sunday. I'm learning to do 2 strand flat twists. I am currently stretching my relaxer until January. I shampoo once a month.

What Products are you using? The Lustrasilk I mentioned above, Cantu daily shea butter oil moisturizer, Infusium 23 moisturizing formula, Hot 6 oil for my dc's, Aphogee essential oils for hair, Aphogee 2 minute constructor, Aphogee 2 step (after a relaxer), Coconut oil, Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair,  Murray's liquid beeswax (to hold my twists a bit better) and blue eco styling gel or Paul Mitchell dry wax for my edges. **Disclaimer** I don't use all of these every week. I'm still sorting what my hair likes best especially while I stretch.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? I am dc'ing and protective styling 6 out of 7 days. I am working out everyday and I will be beginning new vitamin's this month as well as trying ACV internally.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? July. My goal is to wear it down for my birthday.

Please include a Starting pic: This picture is after a rollerset I did last Sat.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I washed my hair and braided it yesterday...
> turns out the longest section of my hair is actually a cm from BSL! I guess the summer growth spurt is no joke lol


 

OMG you are soooooooo lucky!!!!!!!! I am happy for you, how thrilling!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 14, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> I wish I could wear braids. I know they are good for growth. But my hair is too thin and fine,and I sometimes have the tendency to forget about my hair underneath. Which is why I am in the shape I am in nowerplexed. Anywho, So boring buns, and wigs for me. Just wanted to check in and my 1€.


 

I wish I could wear them too, but they make me look too young, and I hate taking them out, and when I do them I always pull out my hair on the edges!!!

But I see some beautiful braids at times that would look great... like the long human hair/curly kind, braided thin, I just would need a professional to put them in! then i know it wont break, i dont put it on right.......


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 14, 2010)

I wanna join the party! 

*What's your regimen?*
Once a week:
1. Use protein for 30 minutes to 1 hour. 
2. Shampoo.
3. Deep condition.
4. Use porosity control. 
5. Use leave-in.
6. Rollerset.
7. Flat Iron roots if 10+ weeks post. 

*What Products are you using?*
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor, Motions CPR
Organix Hydrating Tea Tree and Mint Shampoo, ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Nexxus Humectress Conditioner
Lacio Lacio Leave In, Herbal Essence LTR Leave-In, Pureology Instant Repair Leave In
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream, Care Free Curl, TW Protective Bodifying Mist
Vatika Oil, Castor Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Bunning, Deep Conditioning with steam/heat, moisturizing and sealing at least once a day, drinking water, stretching relaxers, keeping my scalp clean, taking my vitamins, and being patient and gentle with my hair. 

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I'm hoping to have my hair touching BSL by December 2010, but I'm aiming to claim it in April 2011, because of upcoming trims and my horrific V-shape.  

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 14, 2010)

^^Chaos, your hair is bangin! I want to be like you when I grow up! I've been watching you  and you have retained so much length it's ridiculous. Tell me the secret NOW! LOL, you're doing an amazing job; keep up the great work 

PS-doesn't that pesky V just grind your gears?! I try to keep my point trimmed because I want a U shape but I think that I'm going to have to just let my hair do what it wants


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 14, 2010)

Nelli04!  A cm away, that's great!

 Bigmommah and Chaosbutterfly!  You both have gorgeous hair!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

Can I join this? I want to transition until my natural hair is BSL. I know I'm pushing it to hope for BSL in 25 months but I think maybe my nape could get there lol

Probably not but I'm sure gonna try!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Can I join this? I want to transition until my natural hair is BSL. I know I'm pushing it to hope for BSL in 25 months but I think maybe my nape could get there lol
> 
> Probably not but I'm sure gonna try!



Certainly!!  to BSL in 2011!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 14, 2010)

I definitely want to join this challenge! I'm current about 3-4 inches  away from BSL but my hair has thinned out and I NEED to trim my hair.

I have 3 weeks left in my 11 week stretch and will be relaxing and  trimming on September 6, 2010, so I'll come back and leave my starting  pic then!
*
What's your regimen?* I wash1x per week, alternating between my protein shampoo and thickening shampoo, deep conditioning every wash. On the days do use protein, I use PM Instant Moisture Treatment before I deep condition. Dusting when needed. Stretching my relaxers 10-12 weeks. Protein treatment every 6-7 weeks. Black tea rinse 7 weeks post and up.

*What Products are you using?* 
Shampoo: PM Super Strong Daily Shampoo, PM Tea Tree Sage Thickening Shampoo. 
Deep Condish/Moisture Treatments:PM Super-Charged Moisturizer, PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment, 
Protein: PM Super Strong Treatment
Leave-ins: PM Awapuhi Moisture Mist, PM The Conditioner CHI Silk Infusion
Roux Porosity Control. Qhemet's BRBC. Coconut and grapeseed oil.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* Focusing on retaining my length and maintaining my ends.  Taking Countrywide Maxi-Hair supplement, increasing my water in-take.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* The BF returns home from school Summer of 2011 so hopefully by then so I can show off my progress haha (He's more focused on me growing out my hair than I am) but ultimately by September 23, 2011 (24th birthday)


----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

Just wanted to come in and say keep growing ladies!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

GREAT! So my reggie is wash with either Nexxus Therappe or an ayurvedic shampoo weekly, DC weekly with Lekair Cholesterol or AOHSR or something with cones if I use heat. Apply diluted Vo5 and an oil mixture to leave in and airdry in 4 braids. I will probably start straightening once a month for the fall/winter and wear protective styles when it's not straight. To get to BSL by 2011, I'm TRYING to increase my growth rate my taking supplements and daily scalp massages with my sulfur mix. Also eating healthy and exercising but I don't think that will change anything. I really hope to get to BSL by December. Right now, I only get .5 inches a month so I'm really pushing it!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 16, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> I definitely want to join this challenge! I'm current about 3-4 inches  away from BSL but my hair has thinned out and I NEED to trim my hair.
> 
> I have 3 weeks left in my 11 week stretch and will be relaxing and  trimming on September 6, 2010, so I'll come back and leave my starting  pic then!
> *
> ...



Didn't touch up yet, but here's a pic from today, starting pic:


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^pretty hair, againstallodds!   aboard!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 16, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^pretty hair, againstallodds!   aboard!



Thanks IntheMix08!!! BSL or bust for me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it may be safe to claim the SL title  
Pulling on my braids in the back is a bit past my previous starting point,but boy this shrinkage is a beast with my NG! I have about 3/4" worth of NG in the past 3 weeks I've had my braids in. I'll get another install done in 2 weeks and hopefully wear that one for longer . Before I get it done, I'll do a good DC and flat iron my hair to make sure its easier to braid. Cross your fingers for me guys b/c it would totally make my day to claim SL!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats, NikkiQ!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## maryb (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi ladies,
I'm a newbie and this will be one of my first challenges, if it's not too late to join you.
I'm barely SL and hope to be full SL by december 2010. i'll post my starting pics and my regimen in a couple of days.
As I live in Paris (France) and i've ordered Kenra, NTM, Aphogee 2 mn and many other products that i hope to be helpfull for my hair journey.As soon as i get all these, i'll pick my staples and let you know.
Thank you all for your advices


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

Go Girls!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm trying to remain positive, but these long haired ladies are bringing me back down to reality VERY fast! lol


 
Hey Nikki Girl, don't compare yourself to anyone else this is YOur Journey. Guess what we have 4 more months in this year and 12 in the next so you have ample time to make it  Come one your in the right challenges to get you there with persistence you can make it come on don't feel that way.  

You got this  Your already SHoulder and Congrats on that, 

APL and BSL are next inline We are doing this!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey Nikki Girl, don't compare yourself to anyone else this is YOur Journey. Guess what we have 4 more months in this year and 12 in the next so you have ample time to make it  Come one your in the right challenges to get you there with persistence you can make it come on don't feel that way.
> 
> You got this  Your already SHoulder and Congrats on that,
> 
> APL and BSL are next inline We are doing this!


 

JJ you're just too aweseome for words


----------



## Chocolatelove2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Going to have to say goodbye to you ladies since I BC'ed last night and know I won't be making BSL by next December! LOL. HHG ladies! I am still cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 18, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Going to have to say goodbye to you ladies since I BC'ed last night and know I won't be making BSL by next December! LOL. HHG ladies! I am still cheering you on from the sidelines!



Congrats, again!  We'll miss you!  If you get a growth spurt to APL in the next couple of months, you'll know where to find us!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Where is Grow? Has anyone seen her around the board?  She's been MIA for a while...


----------



## Chantelle09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice... Will post my own pics soon.  My hair is mid back. I'm soooo happy, I never realized till I took a pic recently. Yeah!

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk & satin pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more... keeps hairstyles fresh, prevent bed head, split ends & more all while you sleep.


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think it may be safe to claim the SL title


 


chasturner84 said:


> Where is Grow? Has anyone seen her around the board?  She's been MIA for a while...


 
CONGRATULATIONS NIKKIQ!!!! i just KNEW you could do it!!!

and thank you, Chas!!! i'm back! (missed you all sooo much!)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad to have you back, grow!  





Chantelle09 said:


> Nice... Will post my own pics soon.  *My hair is mid back.* I'm soooo happy, I never realized till I took a pic recently. Yeah!



 Chantelle09, I'm a little confused.  Is your hair mid back length? Could you clarify?  TIA

ETA: I see you're new here   BSL = bra strap length.  MBL = Mid Back Length.  MBL is longer than BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS NIKKIQ!!!! i just KNEW you could do it!!!
> 
> and thank you, Chas!!! i'm back! (missed you all sooo much!)


 
Thanks Grow!!!


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 19, 2010)

I want in on this challenge.  By Dec 2010 I hope to be at least 2 1/2 inches away from BSL. I'm 16 weeks post now.  I'm kinda on the fence about relaxing this weekend like I had planned...I'm learning to work with my new growth and it's not that bad since I'm always bunning.  It's just a matter of time and patience.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

Gonna take my braids out today and DC...might even flat iron today(or tomorrow). Hopefully I see some progress :crossfingers:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

The braids are finally out!!! I didn't flat iron my hair yet, but from what it looks like wet...I'm about 3.5" from APL!!! Yay hair!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 19, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Chantelle09, I'm a little confused.  Is your hair mid back length? Could you clarify?  TIA
> 
> ETA: I see you're new here   BSL = bra strap length.  MBL = Mid Back Length.  MBL is longer than BSL.



You're so sweet. 
But I don't think she really cares about this challenge or about which measurement is which...she only came in here to advertise her silk scarves and pillowcases.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 20, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You're so sweet.
> But I don't think she really cares about this challenge or about which measurement is which...she only came in here to advertise her silk scarves and pillowcases.



That's what I was thinking but I felt bad completely ignoring her.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The braids are finally out!!! I didn't flat iron my hair yet, but from what it looks like wet...I'm about 3.5" from APL!!! Yay hair!!!


 

Go hair go!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Mz.Shazia (Aug 20, 2010)

I DEFINITELY WANT IN!! lol
I think im currently SL (not 100% sure)??

*Im a newbie "sowwy"*

What's your regimen? Co washing every 2-3 days, poo'ing biweekly (or as needed) DC after every wash. Sealing my ends nightly and applying growth aides and taking vitamins daily. Dusting when needed, but I tend to get scissor happy  Henna once a month.
 What Products are you using? 
_*Poo's:*_ Carols daughter or HE Hello Hydration occasionally (havent really find one I love yet)
_*DC/CoWash:*_ Sauve Shea Butter and Almond. Aussie Moist ORS Hair Mayonaisse mix w/ EEVO EEO and Peppermint Oil
_*Protein:*_ Aphogee Protien Treatment
_*Leave-ins:*_ Any Co-wash conditioner or Cantu Shea butter leave In


What Products are you using? MT, Biotin, Coconut Oil, Shea butter, garlic pills

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? protective styling w/ Wigs currently and Sew-Ins taking my vitamins daily and applying my growth aides

Please include a Starting pic: At work now so will be back with my starting pic sometime this wknd 

Sorry But Not Really A Solid Reggie - Like I said *Im A Newbie*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 20, 2010)

Judwill07 and Mz.Shazia!  And welcome to LHCF, Mz.Shazia, your reggie will come in due time.



UPDATE: Tomorrow, I'll be trying out a hot oil treatment for the first time.  I picked up African Royale Hot Six Oil from Sallys today.  I'll be following it up with my regular wash/dc regimen.  I'm really curious to see if it makes a difference in my hair's softness.  



Does anybody else have hair plans for the weekend?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be getting another install done. This time I should leave it in for around 8 weeks. When I take it out, I'll be 25 weeks post


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be getting another install done. This time I should leave it in for around 8 weeks. When I take it out, I'll be 25 weeks post



Wow, NikkiQ! That's great! Do you always stretch this long? That's really impressive.  Congrats, girl!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 21, 2010)

My weekend plans are the same. DC with rollerset tomorrow followed by a ps on Sunday to wear during the week.


----------



## grow (Aug 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wow, NikkiQ! That's great! Do you always stretch this long? That's really impressive. Congrats, girl!


i agree with IntheMix08!
25 weeks is a record for stretching! (the most i've done so far was 17 weeks and it cost me a bit of knots and breakage)
please share your secrets with us NikkiQ!

Bigmommah, i'm glad to see the rollersets are working out for you!
i remember you saying you needed to get on them, and now you're already doing it!
i'm still waiting for the cooler months....maybe september, though i'm in the hyh challenge, so it'll only be for a day, lol!
you inspire me to get on it, thanks!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 21, 2010)

i ordered mizani butter blends (lye) for fine/color treated hair on wednesday from bluebeez.com and my order arrived on thursday. i had originally planned to relax my hair on september 6th but my new growth is so unruly n poofy that i've decided to relax on august 29th, i'll be 10 weeks post by then. i wanted to relax this weekend out of pure impatience but i promised myself when i started my hhj that i would relax if i wasnt atleast 10 weeks post.

i cant wait to see my progess!

we can all do it ladies!

*sorry for any errors, posting from my phone!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Aug 21, 2010)

I want in!!!! I'll put my info up later, gotta get some back shots of my hair first.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 21, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> i ordered mizani butter blends (lye) for fine/color treated hair on wednesday from bluebeez.com and my order arrived on thursday. i had originally planned to relax my hair on september 6th but my new growth is so unruly n poofy that i've decided to relax on august 29th, i'll be 10 weeks post by then. i wanted to relax this weekend out of pure impatience but i promised myself when i started my hhj that i would relax if i wasnt atleast 10 weeks post.
> 
> i cant wait to see my progess!
> 
> ...




I can't wait to see your results too!  I've found that cowashing really helps with unruly NG.  I saturate the hair with conditioner let it sit while I shower and then I rinse.  My favorite for the NG is AO HSR.  It  my NG into shape.



 SlantedEyezMiss2003!  I'll be adding you to the list!  And I'm looking forward to your pics!  


I'm DCing my hair right now.  After the Hot Oil Treatment I kind of didn't want to wash my hair it felt so good.   Hopefully there is residual effect that I'll be able to notice after I rinse my DC.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wow, NikkiQ! That's great! *Do you always stretch this long?* That's really impressive. Congrats, girl!


 


grow said:


> i agree with IntheMix08!
> *25 weeks is a record for stretching!* (the most i've done so far was 17 weeks and it cost me a bit of knots and breakage)
> please share your secrets with us NikkiQ!


 

You guys! I'm transitioning


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 21, 2010)

*I think my new product regimen is working!!  I started using Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Breakage Defense Shampoo and use the conditioner as a deep conditioner and I'm already noticing a difference  after only using it for the second time!!  I washed and blow dried my hair  last night before getting it flat ironed and as I was cleaning up there  was not nearly as much shed hair on the floor as I'm used to seeing.  I'm also used to noticing stray hairs all over me, that too has almost virtually stopped. I'm guessing it's the shampoo/conditioner but I am taking  vitamins daily, moisturizing daily and watching how much I comb my hair  so it could be any number of things.  

I also started using Kenra Clarifying Shampoo and my dandruff has almost  virtually disappeared!!!  I've only been on this new product regimen  for less than a month but I'm hoping all these things will result in  noticeable growth soon!!!  I'm really happy right now I might post an update pic!!!*


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the support Grow. You'll have it down pat when your challenge is finished. Welcome to those joining us.

I dc'd with Hot 6 oil tonight and did an acv rinse. I was a bit concerned that I would smell like pickles, but as I've sat under the dryer the vinegar smell has gone away. This rollerset all I put on my hair was IC Moisturizing leave in, lotta body and water. I hope it holds up.

I am going to be adventurous with my protective style this week, so I'll post a picture when it's done tomorrow. 

Have a great night.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 22, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I can't wait to see your results too!  I've found that cowashing really helps with unruly NG.  I saturate the hair with conditioner let it sit while I shower and then I rinse.  My favorite for the NG is *AO HSR*.  It  my NG into shape.



I had actually planned to use this to deep condition for my wash today. I hope is does the same for my new growth!  I've only used it a couple times, but every time, it left my hair so  soft


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Judwill07 and Mz.Shazia! And welcome to LHCF, Mz.Shazia, your reggie will come in due time.
> 
> Does anybody else have hair plans for the weekend?


 




Bigmommah said:


> I am going to be adventurous with my protective style this week, so I'll post a picture when it's done tomorrow.


 
A BIG WELCOME ABOARD TO ALL THE LADIES SIGNING UP NOW!

this weekend, my hair plans have been: PREP FOR PERM.

so yesterday i did a deep moisturizing treat on dry hair.
today, i plan to chelate/clarify my hair with Joico, then do a deep protein treat with Dudley's DRC 28, follow up with another moisturizing treat using AO HSR, then top it off with porosity control Vitale (sp?) and air dry.
i perm on saturday, so i've stopped combing and only use my fingers to detangle.
absolutely no scratching for a week. i even halted my beloved scalp massages during this time (have already stopped MT, MN, and Ayurveda until after my perm....oh, and Sulfur)

Bigmommah, cannot wait to see those fabulous pictures!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking in the mirror yesterday at my flat ironed hair and my bra strap tan line I think I have about 4 inches to go. Thats not far at all!! YAY!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You guys! I'm transitioning



 I missed that one!  Good luck on your transition!  How long are you planning to transition?




ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I think my new product regimen is working!!  I started using Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Breakage Defense Shampoo and use the conditioner as a deep conditioner and I'm already noticing a difference  after only using it for the second time!!  I washed and blow dried my hair  last night before getting it flat ironed and as I was cleaning up  *there  was not nearly as much shed hair on the floor as I'm used to seeing. I'm also used to noticing stray hairs all over me, that too has almost virtually stopped.* I'm guessing it's the shampoo/conditioner but I am taking  vitamins daily, moisturizing daily and watching how much I comb my hair  so it could be any number of things.
> 
> I also started using Kenra Clarifying Shampoo and my dandruff has almost  virtually disappeared!!!  I've only been on this new product regimen  for less than a month but I'm hoping all these things will result in  noticeable growth soon!!!  I'm really happy right now I might post an update pic!!!



It's amazing what deep conditioning can do for hair.  The stray hairs you are talking about.  That was me to a T.  I forgot all about it.  But since being on this HHJ it really hasn't been an issue.  Keep it up and you'll definitely start to see the growth (and added thickness too). 



grow said:


> Bigmommah, cannot wait to see those fabulous pictures!!!



^^^co-sign.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies:

Finally adding my starting pics. I relaxed my hair yesterday:

August 2010-






Hair finger combed:


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> Finally adding my starting pics. I relaxed my hair yesterday:
> 
> ...




Oooo you'll be BSL in no time! Your hair is so shiny, love it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I missed that one!  Good luck on your transition! How long are you planning to transition?


 
I'm planning on 18-24 months, but it depends on how much NG I have by then. If its to at least SL by 18 months, I'll go ahead with the BC.


Chasturner...looking good girl!!! You'll be hitting BSL this year!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> Finally adding my starting pics. I relaxed my hair yesterday:
> 
> ...


 
your perm came out great Chas!

and your length is looking awesome!

i'd say you are already knocking on BSL's door!

(i even see those ends are already not only on the bra strap, but heading into MBL land!!!)


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> Finally adding my starting pics. I relaxed my hair yesterday:



  You will make it by DEC 2010!   and Will be pushing waist but next Dec


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

grow said:


> your perm came out great Chas!
> 
> and your length is looking awesome!
> 
> ...


 


WyrdWay said:


> You will make it by DEC 2010!  and *Will be pushing waist but next Dec*


 
Aww thanks grow! I was actually a little disappointed with my hair when I took these pics. It was really cute and silky after I left the salon but while I was getting ready for a date  my completely covered/protected hair got wet in the shower and I lost all of the body that I previously had.  These pics were taken after I'd gotten home later that night and my hair was .

Making BSL this year would be a dream come true since I was only aiming for APL. I was really thinking about joining the MBL challenge too but I think I'll hold off until I get my hair trimmed in Dec to see if it is even possible for next year. Man, that would be my final goal and I would be able to switch to 
maintenance mode. Such a wonderful thought. 

Wyrd, I'm not even going to try to touch WL! If I make it there, it will be by accident only, lol. That's just too much hair for me to deal with


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Aww thanks grow! I was actually a little disappointed with my hair when I took these pics. It was really cute and silky after I left the salon but while I was getting ready for a date  my completely covered/protected hair got wet in the shower and I lost all of the body that I previously had.  These pics were taken after I'd gotten home later that night and my hair was .
> 
> Making BSL this year would be a dream come true since I was only aiming for APL. I was really thinking about joining the MBL challenge too but I think I'll hold off until I get my hair trimmed in Dec to see if it is even possible for next year. Man, that would be my final goal and I would be able to switch to
> maintenance mode. Such a wonderful thought.
> ...


 
Chas don't even play girl!!! You know you're gonna make BSL in a few months. Why you be trippin???


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Chas don't even play girl!!! You know you're gonna make BSL in a few months. Why you be trippin???


 
Shhhh, hairnorexia is a serious disease! I know it's possible but I'm considering the fact that I will also be getting a much needed 2" trim. So if I'm 2" below BSL then I'll get my trim and will still be able to claim BSL, but if my retention stalls and I'm only an inch below it, I'm still getting a 2" trim and will happily be in the BSL 2011 challenge!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

^^^I'll be right here in BSL 2011 when you leave us in December  I'm hoping I get to BSL by summer of 2011, but we shall see lol


----------



## maryb (Aug 23, 2010)

As i'm officially in, i'm posting my starting pics.
I was still hesitating on/about my  regimen : but since my hair seems to love water and humidity i think i'll be 
DC'ing at least 2xweek
Lightly pre/shampoing 1 a week
Moisturizing 2xdaily ( using my mix in the morning : water/glycerin/avocado and mink oil and at bedtime HS 14/1) and sealing with JBCO and virgin coconut oil (i have some left that i get from Cameroon, my country)
PS : lace wig with braids underneath
Taking my vits religiously.
That's it.
My next length check would be in december. 
Sorry i fail to upload my pics !!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'll be right here in BSL 2011 when you leave us in December  *I'm hoping I get to BSL by summer of 2011, but we shall see* lol


 
I'm not going anywhere! I refuse! If I do make it partially, I still have one layer left that's still trying to get to APL. It won't be anywhere near BSL anytime soon. Sooo there! LOL

You'll make it to BSL. No worries!...and I'll be cheering you on


----------



## csmith4204 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd like to join even though I'm not even APL but close! My starting pic isn't accurate due to the way I was standing.

What's your regimen?
I'm still trying to figure this one out - I'm a newbie
What Products are you using?
S-Curl, HE LTR, Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Nexxus Hum, Wheat Germ Oil, Kerastese Vita Ciment, Suave Cleansing Shampoo
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
No Heat, PSing, Stretching relaxer to 6 mos., Lots of Vits
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
October 2011
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 23, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I can't wait to see your results too!  I've found that cowashing really helps with unruly NG.  I saturate the hair with conditioner let it sit while I shower and then I rinse.  My favorite for the NG is AO HSR.  It  my NG into shape.




You were NOT joking about AO HSR!! I deep conditioned with it yesterday for 30 minutes under my heat cap and my new growth is soooooooooooo soft!  Softest it's been throughout my entire stretch. My hair is so tame and soft. Makes we want to prolong my stretch. I've been touched my new growth all day. My hair and AO HSR may be entering into a deep and meaningful relationship for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> You were NOT joking about AO HSR!! I deep conditioned with it yesterday for 30 minutes under my heat cap and my new growth is soooooooooooo soft!  Softest it's been throughout my entire stretch. My hair is so tame and soft. Makes we want to prolong my stretch. I've been touched my new growth all day. My hair and AO HSR may be entering into a deep and meaningful relationship for the next couple of weeks.



Ugh! I hate reading things like this. I've been wanting to try HSR for a long time, but I decided to stick with my fav (and what I know that works for my hair) Island Naturals. I will have to put HSR on the list of things to purchase when I'm out. Darn you, againstallodds !!!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ugh! I hate reading things like this. I've been wanting to try HSR for a long time, but I decided to stick with my fav (and what I know that works for my hair) Island Naturals. I will have to put HSR on the list of things to purchase when I'm out. Darn you, againstallodds !!!



 I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 23, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> I just couldn't help myself!



Hmmm...here I am trying to find a bottle of Island Naturals anywhere!! I love AOHSR, but I want to try something different~~without ordering online!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hmmm...here I am trying to find a bottle of Island Naturals anywhere!! I love AOHSR, but I want to try something different~~without ordering online!


 
Have you tried Vitamin Shoppe or an organic food store? That's where I purchase mine. I love to CW with Island Naturals. It detangles and moisturizes my hair like no other. I also use a little on my ends as a leave in. It's a definite staple but I want to try HSR just once in my life, lol.


----------



## maryb (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome from another newbie. I've joined this challenge few days ago and i'm in the same situation : i mean my hair length is not even APL, so for us is a real challenge!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 24, 2010)

csmith4204 said:


> I'd like to join even though I'm not even APL but close! My starting pic isn't accurate due to the way I was standing.
> 
> What's your regimen?
> I'm still trying to figure this one out - I'm a newbie
> ...



 Csmith4204!  Despite not having a set regimen you've got some great building blocks listed there for products! Wheat Germ Oil is on my list of things to try out. How do you like it?  I know some people complain about it's smell when they use it to seal.  What do you think and How do you use it?



againstallodds said:


> You were NOT joking about AO HSR!! I deep conditioned with it yesterday for 30 minutes under my heat cap and my new growth is soooooooooooo soft!  Softest it's been throughout my entire stretch. My hair is so tame and soft. Makes we want to prolong my stretch. I've been touched my new growth all day. My hair and AO HSR may be entering into a deep and meaningful relationship for the next couple of weeks.



I so glad that the AOHSR worked out for you.  I felt the exact same way after I used for the first time a couple weeks ago.  After that first use it was an instant staple.  It's crazy because what I really wanted to try was the AO WC but Whole Foods was out of it, so I "settled" for the HSR.  Boy, was I happy.




chasturner84 said:


> Ugh! I hate reading things like this. I've been wanting to try HSR for a long time, but I decided to stick with my fav (and what I know that works for my hair) Island Naturals. I will have to put HSR on the list of things to purchase when I'm out. Darn you, againstallodds !!!



oke: you know you want to try it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 24, 2010)

maryb said:


> Welcome from another newbie. I've joined this challenge few days ago and i'm in the same situation : i mean my hair length is not even APL, so for us is a real challenge!



Between the DCing, Low manipulation and vitamins, I am confident your hair will grow whether you're a newbie or not!   Just stay consistant and your hair will surprise you!  Also  to the challenge and LHCF! Glad to have you on board.


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ugh! I hate reading things like this. I've been wanting to try HSR for a long time, but I decided to stick with my fav (and what I know that works for my hair) Island Naturals. I will have to put HSR on the list of things to purchase when I'm out. Darn you, againstallodds !!!


 
i hate to help you become a pj, Chas, but Againstallodds is right!

AO HSR is the business!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 24, 2010)

grow said:


> i hate to help you become a pj, Chas, but Againstallodds is right!
> 
> AO HSR is the business!!!


 
Ahhhhh! Grow why are you doing this???  Just when my stash was down to less than 10 products... I know what I'll be purchasing this weekend...


----------



## csmith4204 (Aug 24, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Csmith4204! Despite not having a set regimen you've got some great building blocks listed there for products! Wheat Germ Oil is on my list of things to try out. How do you like it? I know some people complain about it's smell when they use it to seal. What do you think and How do you use it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks IntheMix08!
I use WGO/EVOO combo as a prepoo overnight once a week. I love how soft it makes my hair feel when rinsing it out before my cowash. I actually don't mind the smell - it just smells, well, like wheat. I don't seal with it though. I try to seal with a combo of coconut oil and hemp seed oil. But the hemp seed oil is a little inconvenient because it has to be stored in the fridge. I really don't have time in the morning to run from the bathroom to the fridge and back.



maryb said:


> Welcome from another newbie. I've joined this challenge few days ago and i'm in the same situation : i mean my hair length is not even APL, so for us is a real challenge!


 
Thanks maryb! I agree - it will be a challenge but an obtainable one, nonetheless!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay I feel totally green right now. What is AOHSR?


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I feel totally green right now. What is AOHSR?


  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, and it is THE BUSINESS!!!

forgive me Chas, i know it's tough being a pj, lol!
(10 products?! and i thought I had alot, hehehehehe)


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

grow said:


> *Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, and it is THE BUSINESS!!!*
> 
> forgive me Chas, i know it's tough being a pj, lol!
> (10 products?! and i thought I had alot, hehehehehe)


 
Ahhh ok...learn something new everyday. I could go for a new conditioner myself, but only after I use up the dozen bottles I already have


----------



## LushLox (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish I only had 10 products.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 24, 2010)

grow said:


> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, and it is THE BUSINESS!!!
> 
> forgive me Chas, i know it's tough being a pj, lol!
> (10 products?! and i thought I had alot, hehehehehe)


 


Cream Tee said:


> I wish I only had 10 products.


 
Grow, HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE? Sorry for screaming, lol

Same question Cream. How many products do you have in your stash?


----------



## blkbunni (Aug 24, 2010)

Newbie but im in...i need the motivation

Regimen: still working on perfecting it

Products: Aphogee, Silk Elemnts, and africain best

Ideal BSL Month: Dec'11

Plan: Weaves & Wigs

Starting Pic: will probably post tonight when i take out my current weave


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Grow, HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE? Sorry for screaming, lol
> 
> Same question Cream. How many products do you have in your stash?


 
ooooppppsss!

point well taken, Chas!

i didn't know we were supposed to actually COUNT :scratchch them all......:covereyes i try not to do that, hehehe! 
 :fallenang

imma pj too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I'm gonna do an Aphogee treatment after I take this install out in 8 weeks. My hair is gonna  me after that lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna do an Aphogee treatment after I take this install out in 8 weeks. My hair is gonna  me after that lol



Your hair will definitely love you for it...and will repay the favor by retaining length! I'm doing another protein (although mild) treatment this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 25, 2010)

*tears*...I swear I have a never ending battle with breakage...


----------



## LushLox (Aug 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Grow, HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE? Sorry for screaming, lol
> 
> Same question Cream. How many products do you have in your stash?




I have at LEAST ten conditioners, well more than that, plus shampoos, moisturizers, finishing products! I have a lot!  admittedly though these were all bought when I was trying to figure out what works for me in the beginning so I am no longer spending. I only use a small amount now in my rotation.


----------



## grow (Aug 25, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I have at LEAST ten conditioners, well more than that, plus shampoos, moisturizers, finishing products! I have a lot!  admittedly though these were all bought when I was trying to figure out what works for me in the beginning so I am no longer spending. I only use a small amount now in my rotation.


 
that's the way it is for me too, Cream.
when i got serious about my hhj in february of this year, the first thing i did was try everything. 
ayurvedic powders, hair butters, dc's, regular conditioners, oils, you name it, i tried it. 
but now that i KNOW which ones my hair likes the most, i basically use maybe 5/7 things, except for the oils, which i'll probably ALWAYS stock up on to rotate regularly. 
i've learned that my hair LOVES oil and can never get enough moisture.
(yes, i've learned that oil is NOT moisture, but i use aloe vera and glycerine first... amongst other commercial products)



Nelli04 said:


> *tears*...I swear I have a never ending battle with breakage...


 
why so much breakage Nelli04? 
let us help you. 
what are you doing right now with your routine?
are you moisturizing and sealing daily, and if so, with what, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> *tears*...I swear I have a never ending battle with breakage...


 
I agree with grow, tell us what you're doing so we can try to offer suggestions for improvement. That's what we're here for.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Your hair will definitely love you for it...and will repay the favor by retaining length! I'm doing another protein (although mild) treatment this weekend. Can't wait.


 
I sure hope so. I've noticed that my NG loves when I do my cholesterol DCs so it should go bananas with the Aphogee  (hopefully...haven't done one since I started to transition. I know. bad me )


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I sure hope so. I've noticed that my NG loves when I do my cholesterol DCs so it should go bananas with the Aphogee  (*hopefully...haven't done one since I started to transition. I know. bad me )*


 
You beat me to it (bad NikkiQ, bad). LOL Cholesterol and my hair just don't mix. I'm glad that yours loves it.


----------



## blkbeauty (Aug 25, 2010)

I am in!  Although I've been trying to reach BSL for over a year now.  

At any rate, I plan to reach my goal by summer 2011 or June 2011

I am currently 2.5 inches away.

I am going to co-wash more often and lessen my heat usage. I am currently 100% natural, but I do straighten every 2 months or so.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

Just sending out positive energy to you ladies!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> You beat me to it (bad NikkiQ, bad). LOL Cholesterol and my hair just don't mix. I'm glad that yours loves it.


 
It loves it for the time being. Who knows what this hair is gonna do further on into the transition lol. I do think I'm gonna switch over to a lower maintenance reggie while I'm in the install. cowash 1x a week. shampoo 1x a week. moisturize daily with braid spray.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> It loves it for the time being. Who knows what this hair is gonna do further on into the transition lol. I do think I'm gonna switch over to a lower maintenance reggie while I'm in the install. *cowash 1x a week. shampoo 1x a week. moisturize daily with braid spray*.


 
Hey, hey, hey; now you're talking...that's my reggie (without the braid spray. I use scurl) It works!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm planning on 18-24 months, but it depends on how much NG I have by then. If its to at least SL by 18 months, I'll go ahead with the BC.
> 
> 
> Chasturner...looking good girl!!! You'll be hitting BSL this year!!!




GIRL please I am with NIKKI your claiming this by December sister no later! your not going to do us like APL I am claiming it for you in December  I will post a thread LOOK I chasturner am BSL Holla and wait for your pics LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'll be right here in BSL 2011 when you leave us in December  I'm hoping I get to BSL by summer of 2011, but we shall see lol





chasturner84 said:


> I'm not going anywhere! I refuse! If I do make it partially, I still have one layer left that's still trying to get to APL. It won't be anywhere near BSL anytime soon. Sooo there! LOL
> 
> You'll make it to BSL. No worries!...and I'll be cheering you on



NIKKI you have to lock the gate on Chasturner or she will stay into this Challenge until she is FULL MBL  



blkbeauty said:


> I am in!  Although I've been trying to reach BSL for over a year now.
> 
> At any rate, I plan to reach my goal by summer 2011 or June 2011
> 
> ...



Off Topic your Avatar wedding pic your Gorgeous


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> GIRL please I am with NIKKI your claiming this by December sister no later! your not going to do us like APL I am claiming it for you in December  I will post a thread *LOOK I chasturner am BSL Holla* and wait for your pics LOL!


 


JJamiah said:


> *NIKKI you have to lock the gate on Chasturner or she will stay into this Challenge until she is FULL MBL *


 
You are soooo wrong for that! I would have to go in and say "Sorry folks, JJ has lost it and I have know idea what she's talking about. Please ignore this thread." 

Nikki wouldn't lock me out, I just know she wouldn't. I will be in BSL 2011 until I am full BSL...with a trim! That should be Dec 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Yeah okay...full BSL in the front in 12/2011 with the back at MBL already


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

so everyone can find it lol


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my products down to my favorite faves and recently I've been fighting this urge to build my stash back up.  Oils and Conditioners mostly.  I girl can never have too many conditioners, right?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^This is true, but not to the point of stashing unused bottles under the bed young lady!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^This is true, but not to the point of* stashing unused bottles under the bed* young lady!


 
LOL...that is so sad

I was going to purchase AO HSR today but decided against it. I told myself that I will only purchase products when I am completely out of a similar item and I'm sticking to it.  

On another note, I washed my hair today and loaded it with protein products and it feels AMAZINGLY soft. I hate how wet hair stretches like crazy; the longer length is such a tease.  I decided to snap a wet hair pic because my wet hair is only 3.5" shorter than my long term MBL goal. Hopefully my growth doesn't stall like I've heard from people trying to pass BSL and will start closing in on MBL toward the end of 2011...

I really should consider transitioning. I hate how thin my relaxed ends look when wet


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^This is true, but not to the point of stashing unused bottles under the bed young lady!


 
Thanks for the indicator on when things get to far.   I'll try to make sure that it doesn't get to that point!


----------



## grow (Aug 29, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I got my products down to my favorite faves and recently I've been fighting this urge to build my stash back up.  Oils and Conditioners mostly.  I girl can never have too many conditioners, right?



i only wish i could do that, Inthemix08!

everytime i think i've got my staples down pat, i try something new and find yet another item to put in the rotation.
yes, a girl can NEVER have too many conditioners! lol!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 29, 2010)

Inthemix and Grow CUT It out yes you can too have too many junkies you PJ's. I have too many conditioners and I am a PJ, since Use 1 buy 1 I am good


----------



## grow (Aug 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Inthemix and Grow CUT It out yes you can too have too many junkies you PJ's. I have too many conditioners and I am a PJ, since Use 1 buy 1 I am good



hehehehehe! i promise to do better, but they make toooooooo many goodies out there!

there's still that banana brulee you were telling me about that i have yet to try, too!

that stuff already SOUNDS delicious....who knows what'll happen once i actually try it!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 29, 2010)

Banana Brulee is Awesome, Alter Ego Awesome, Silk elements megasilk moisturizing treatment Awesome. These are the DC I am sticking too..... Ion is good too but unless they stop making the other those are my top 3 pics 



grow said:


> hehehehehe! i promise to do better, but they make toooooooo many goodies out there!
> 
> there's still that banana brulee you were telling me about that i have yet to try, too!
> 
> that stuff already SOUNDS delicious....who knows what'll happen once i actually try it!


----------



## ezina (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for adding me, IntheMix08!

 *What's your regimen?* 

 (1)Co-wash 2-3 times a week. (2) Shampoo and DC every 1-2 weeks or when there is considerate buildup. (3) Apply MT/Castor oil mix to scalp. (4) Moisturize hair with homemade whipped Shea butter. (5) Seal hair shaft and ends with coconut oil, EVOO, or whatever carrier oil I can get my hands on. (6) Style as desired or cover hair in silk scarf/bonnet before sleeping. (7) Daily vitamins: Take 10,000 mcg biotin; 1,000 to 2,000 mg garlic, depending on how much I shed; 400 mcg folic acid; b complex

 *What Products are you using?*

 I generally keep it simple:

 - unrefined Shea butter
 - carrot oil
 - Castor oil
 - EVOO
 - Vatika hair oil or coconut oil
 - essential oils (rosemary, peppermint, and tea tree)
 - Mega Tek
 - water

 *What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

 More roller sets and exercise. Also, see regimen.

 *In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*

 Late February or early March but I'm gunning for the new year (January 1st 2011).
 
ETA: Well, BSL by the New Year isn't happening! Lol. My new goal month is June. It turned out that I had one section of my hair that was really long and the rest was a little pasy APL. The pic below shows my hair after I cut off the extra long piece and a small trim to put me just at APL. I can no longer feel my hair as efficiently as I used to in the shower when I reach for it from the back.

 *Starting pic*

 (I also go by the name imab)









​


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 29, 2010)

ezina!




JJamiah said:


> Banana Brulee is Awesome, Alter Ego Awesome, Silk elements megasilk moisturizing treatment Awesome. These are the DC I am sticking too..... Ion is good too but unless they stop making the other those are my top 3 pics


 
I can't make any promises, JJamiah.  But AlterEgo is on the list.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 29, 2010)

Just checking in. I did my first henna yesterday and here is what it looked like after a knot out. For those of you in the WL 2012 I apologizing for the double pic post.

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v257/Tishea/Hair%20Journey/Hennaknotout8-29-10.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 29, 2010)

Bigmommah, your bantu knot out looks great.  How did you do it?  The last time I attempted it, I ended up with a wavy fro.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 29, 2010)

I self-relaxed today at 11 weeks post and I have to say that it wasn't fun at all. Too much work lol, and nerve-wracking.  But I no longer trust stylists so I just have to woman up and do it!

But I made some progress The top of my tank top is half an inch from where the top of my bra strap would be.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 29, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Bigmommah, your bantu knot out looks great.  How did you do it?  The last time I attempted it, I ended up with a wavy fro.


 
Thank you for the compliment.

I let it air dry (a tad too much this time) then I grabbed hunks of it as if I were rollersetting, applied my moisturizing leave-in, cantu something or another and twisted. Since it was dryer than normal when I started I sprayed it with more leave-in and a leave heat protectant then hopped under the dryer. 

Unfortunately using that method I wasn't sure when it was dry and took it down too soon. 

If my next knot out turns out like this I'll probably not use them until after I relax again.

Gratz on the progress.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in -, i think i can do it !

What's your regimen?

~ Wash weekly
~ Follow by DCing and by an ACV rinse. 
~ Apply sulfur growth aid every other day
~ Moisturize daily
~ Protective styling badly.
~Take my vitamins : Biotin, MSM, and Spirulina(iron)

I would like some advices for winter regimen please.. i'm a little afraid because last winter i have not retaining length at all. 

What Products are you using?

~ Rhassoul Clay
~ AOHSR + honey
~ Passion fruit oil


What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?

Protective styling and sticking to my routine. 

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL ?

I'm focus about reach APL by 31 Dec. 2010 so i hope to be BSL by next summer. 

*Starting pics*(taking yesterday)


----------



## EccentricRed (Aug 30, 2010)

*What's your regimen? K.I.S.S. Regimen:  Daily co-washing
What Products are you using? Totally Twisted Conditioner (and shampoo occasionally), ORS Hair Mayo, ORS Olive Oil, EcoStyler Gel
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Protective styling, sticking to my basic routine
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I think that September 2011 is a realistic time. 
Please include a Starting pic: I will update with a picture when I straighten my hair in late September*


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Just checking in. I did my first henna yesterday and here is what it looked like after a knot out. For those of you in the WL 2012 I apologizing for the double pic post.
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v257/Tishea/Hair%20Journey/Hennaknotout8-29-10.jpg[/IMG]


 
that bantu knot out is GORGEOUS!!!!

you did a great job Bigmommah!


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you Grow!


----------



## MissMed07 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I just joined today and would like to get in on this.

My regimen:
Protective Styles (Braids and Sew in Weaves)
-Leave them in for two months at a time
-Remove for two weeks, deep condition dust my ends and put back up
-Using clear cellophanes once I take protective styles out
-Takinf Nioxin or Aphogee Hair Growth Vitamins
-Exercising 3-4 times a week/Drinking 64 ounces of water

Products:
-Aubrey's Organics Conditioner
-Dove Hyraditing Shampoo
-Olive Oil and Jojoba Oil Daily For Moisturizing
-BioSilk Shampoo, Conditioner and Silk Therapy (when I straighten)
-CHI Silk Infusion (when I straighten)

I hope to be full BSL by July 2011! 
I will post pics of my hair tonight, as I am in the midst of removing my weave.
______
Hair As of 08/30/10


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome Mismed!

This group is very supportive and funny too! 

HHG


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I'm gonna step my cowash game up a bit from once a week to twice a week. This hair did so well with the cowash and shampoo that I think it would be fine it I washed a little more.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 30, 2010)

My hair loves co-washing twice per week. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm used to cowashing 3 times a week without the install and my hair thrived on it. I just didn't wanna chance it with this curly install, but it took very well to the cowash method I used so I'm gonna rock with it.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm the more I look at my picture from yesterday the more I like the look of the henna in my hair. I may have to make it a part of my hair upkeep.

I will have to wait until I straighten it out a bit to see if I really like it as much as I think I do. I will take more pics after I rollerset on Sat.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been cowashing a lot lately.  I have HE Hydrolicious that I've been using just to get rid of it.  The next time I cowash, I'm going to try that bantu-knot out again using your guidelines Bigmommah.  The last time I just grabbed big chunks of hair to twist.  Hopefullly, twisting the way that I would rollerset my hair will make a difference in the way that it comes out. Thanks for the tips!  



 Krystle~Hime, EccentricRed, and MissMed07!!   to the challenge!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 30, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I would like some advices for winter regimen please.. i'm a little afraid because last winter i have not retaining length at all.


 

Good Question!  What are you ladies doing differently with your regimen as the winter months start to roll in?


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly yet. I'll probably play it by ear. Keep my head covered if it's too cold and up my moisture. 

I'm interested in what everyone else will be doing.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 31, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Good Question!  What are you ladies doing differently with your regimen as the winter months start to roll in?


 
I'm going to:
1. Retire Care Free Curl, and switch to just using my Qhemet AOHC and my leave-in conditioners to moisturize.
2. Retire pure coconut oil for sealing and start using Avocado Butter, Sunflower Butter, and my Vatika - Castor Oil blend to seal. 
3. DC with heat or steam every time. No more just putting it on and letting it soak in. 
4. And bunning everyday. No excuses, and no exposed ends. In the summer, I would bun on weekdays and wear ponytails or lazy pinups on the weekends, but that's going to have to stop. 

I was also thinking about crocheting myself a hat with silk fabric on the inside. I didn't wear hats last year, and my hair did fine, but I just want to see if I can do it. 

What are you doing differently, if anything?


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Good Question!  What are you ladies doing differently with your regimen as the winter months start to roll in?


 

i like those ideas, ChaosB!

last winter i wasn't on here (although i lurked a bit...) and i look back at pictures of myself and think "what torture it must have been for my hair"!
you know how your skin feels when it's chapped? well, that's how my hair looked...ashy and dry.

i agree with Chaos that buns are gonna have to be my style of choice this winter (like it or not).

also, i believe i will add hair butters to my reggie.
they are heavy duty, which is just what i need for the harsh wind we get here.

i also plan to step up my deep moisturizing dc'ing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel like such a lazy bum since I'm not changing my reggie for the winter 
I plan on staying in sew-ins until the end of next year.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 31, 2010)

ChaosButterfly, I think bunning/hiding my ends and extra conditioning might be the key to making it through the winter with progress.  Last winter(Dec - March), I wasn't able to retain much (maybe 1/2 inch) because every time I checked my ends I saw splits ends that I had to trim. Hopefully, this winter will be better now that I know what to expect.


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Hmmm the more I look at my picture from yesterday the more I like the look of the henna in my hair. I may have to make it a part of my hair upkeep.
> 
> I will have to wait until I straighten it out a bit to see if I really like it as much as I think I do. I will take more pics after I rollerset on Sat.


 
seeing how well your bantu knot turned out, you know i cannot wait to see the pics of your rollerset!
(take lots of pics please)


----------



## KristenHair (Aug 31, 2010)

Im IN !  i plan on relaxing in a few weeks so i'll include startingg picture and regimen then


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 31, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Good Question!  What are you ladies doing differently with your regimen as the winter months start to roll in?


 
I didn't change my reggie last winter and my hair was fine but this winter I plan to wear crochet braids most of the time. I'll probably wear phony ponies too...once I find a cute one. I hope that helps me retain most if not all of my growth from now until April.


----------



## Miss_C (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in! Whoo hoo! I'm currently somewhere between SL and APL (I haven't straightened in months) transitioning to natural but my original goal was long hair. That's what I want, and that's what I'm gonna get. Plus, now to Dec 2011 is 16 months! That's plenty of time to get to BSL and beyond . 

What's your regimen?
I don't have a solid one. My hair continues to grow. My current process is something like this:
Cowashing when I feel like it
Clarify once every month to 6 weeks
Prepoo 1x/week (for now, while I'm experiementing with ceramides)
Shampoo 1x/week
DC every time I wash
Airdry
M&S most nights
Scalp massage with MN mix most nights (will stop this when mix is finally finished)

What Products are you using? Still figuring this out completely. I'd like to get it down pat here soon. For now I am using:

*Shampoo:* Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo or Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Shampoo, ORS Aloe Shampoo for clarifying
*Cowash/Rinseout Condishes:* Using up my meh conditioners by Organix, HH, and Hair One. I might add ceramides to them to do this. Enjoying the Naturals and Curl Moisturizing Conditioners by Tressemme. Soon moving on to my JASON, and AO conditioners, because I think my hair really responds to natural products.
*Moisturizers:* Still trying to use up HE LTR (Will revisit this this winter) and NTM Silk Touch. Really liking HS14in1, but ordered some Qhemet Biologics samples and will check those out soon. 
*Oils:*WhGO, Hempseed, Castor, EVOO, Jojoba

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Vitamins!- Currently taking Chlorella, Green Smoothies, Women's multi, Biotin, B-complex, and MSM(not consistent with this one), Sew-ins, Wigs, Buns, excercise, tons of water and living healthy. Also, not length checking every five minutes and stressing myself out. 

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? My birthday in September! If it's even sooner than that, great! If it's later than that, oh well, I have until December .

Please include a Starting pic: I am planning on getting a press sometime soon, will post when I do.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> ...not length checking every five minutes and stressing myself out.



^^THAT is what I'm talking about!  Too often we get caught up in checking for progress and getting frustrated when we're not where we had planned that we miss out on the fun times during our HHJ. This is a learning process ladies; let's enjoy the experience!!!


----------



## Miss_C (Aug 31, 2010)

^^I keep it pretty simple when it comes to length checks. I wait until I get annoyed and impatient with my hair, then I get it straightened and put in a sew in. This usually happens every 4-6 months, more or less.That's when I see my length. Not orthodox for sure, but it works.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 31, 2010)

grow said:


> seeing how well your bantu knot turned out, you know i cannot wait to see the pics of your rollerset!
> (take lots of pics please)


 
Grow you are sweeter than pie!

I may try another bantu knot out. I have been thinking of ways to style it when the curls relax.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 31, 2010)

And welcome Miss C.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Aug 31, 2010)

*What's your regimen?*
Co wash once a week
    DC once a week (alternate between moisture and protein)
    Decrease direct heat by air drying and braid outs
    Relax at a minimum of 8 weeks
    Use leave ins daily
*What products are you using?*
  Joico K-pak restructuring shampoo and conditioner
    Aveda dry remedy moisturizing treatment masque or Carol's daughter khoret amen hair smoothie (DC)
    Aveda damage remedy intensive restructuring treatment (deep condition protein)
    Aveda damage remedy daily hair repair (leave in) or Carols daughter black vanilla leave in conditioner
    Organic root stimulator olive oil hair lotion (daily moisturizer on air dry and protective style days) 
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Use less direct heat and protective style more often.
*Month you are hoping to achieve BSL?* August 2011
*Starting pic coming soon after my next relaxer in October 2010!*


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 31, 2010)

Random! But am I the only who tilts back their head just to feel the hair graze further down their back? I even snap pics just to see what it will look like when I finally reach BSL...*chanting: patience, patience, patience*


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^I do that in the shower, but I have a LONG wayt to go before I get to BSL lol


----------



## Adonia1987 (Aug 31, 2010)

Can I join??

What's your regimen? 1x a week I do an overnight oil treatment, was, condition my hair and twist/braid

What Products are you using?JBCO, Shea moisture curl shampoo, AO GPB & HSR, Oyin Handmade Whipped pudding

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? I will wear weaves/braids 95% of the time

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? IDK, I give myself until Dec 2011
________
Pov Anal


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 31, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> Random! But am I the only who tilts back their head just to feel the hair graze further down their back? I even snap pics just to see what it will look like when I finally reach BSL...*chanting: patience, patience, patience*


 
You're definitely not the only one...my "lean back length" is full BSL/grazing MBL...I'll get there eventually. There was a thread going around some time ago about your "lean back length". It was super cute.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

My lean back length right now is almost TL....oh wait. I got weave in. dangit!


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Aug 31, 2010)

I am super new to this forum and excited about this challenge. My hair is relaxed and just grazing shoulder length and that's with frequent relaxers and constant direct heat. I am motivated to grow my hair longer and keep it healthy from now on!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 31, 2010)

*What's your regimen? *

I cleanse once a week.
Apply Jamaican Black Castor Oil onto scalp at least 3 times per week
I workout 6 days a week
Steam once a week with a deep conditioner for 1 hour with no plastic cap
Frequent search and destroy sessions
Spray Hawaiian Silky on hair at night, and seal with castor oil. Put on plastic cap and satin bonnet
*What products are you using? See below*

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? June 2011*

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Here's my step by step process on cleansing day. This is what I'll be doing in regards to achieving BSL by using 6 steps 6 products. 

1. Before taking my twists down, I gather groups of them into 6-8 sections and detangle one twist per section using a slippery conditioner and my Denman D3 brush. The one product that never fails me is *VO5 Strawberries & Cream*. After detangling completely, I braid each section and continue to do so until all sections are complete.







2. I apply an ample amount of *Heritage Products Castor Oil* to each braided section and hop into the shower to rinse out.




3. I rinse all of the product out, gently massaging my scalp to loosen up any product buildup accumulated throughout the week. I squeeze the braided hair gently in order to remove all of the conditioner from my hair. After it feels product-free, I apply a generous amount of cleansing conditioner. I am using *Hair One Olive Oil* *for Dry Hair* right now. I think it's a keeper!




4. Before stepping out of the shower, I apply *Joico K-Pak Conditioner* to my hair for exactly one minute, then rinse it out.





5. Apply a deep conditioner (*Joico Moisture Recovery Balm*)*,* and sit under my steamer for 1 hour. I let my hair cool off for 10 minutes, then rinse with cool water.





6. After all this is finished, I take down 1 braid at a time and apply this Mane 'N Tail Moisture Balancing Treatment Creme. 




It really helps to detangle my hair even more. I then proceed to twist my hair and leave them in for another week.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> And welcome Miss C.


 yes, WELCOME MISS C.!



againstallodds said:


> Random! But am I the only who tilts back their head just to feel the hair graze further down their back? I even snap pics just to see what it will look like when I finally reach BSL...*chanting: patience, patience, patience*




i do this all the time! i wanna stop though because i think it makes me a bit anxious.....4 months and counting...



Bigmommah said:


> Grow you are sweeter than pie!
> 
> I may try another bantu knot out. I have been thinking of ways to style it when the curls relax.



aww, than you Bigmommah! you are sweeter than sugar yourself!!!
i've seen where alot of people do pin ups when their curls relax which are really pretty and keep the hair off of the clothes, too!



chasturner84 said:


> ^^THAT is what I'm talking about!  Too often we get caught up in checking for progress and getting frustrated when we're not where we had planned that we miss out on the fun times during our HHJ. This is a learning process ladies; let's enjoy the experience!!!



such wise words of wisdom!!! 
i gotta get that stopwatch outta my head and start enjoying the progress i already have!



AlishaB said:


> I am super new to this forum and excited about this challenge. My hair is relaxed and just grazing shoulder length and that's with frequent relaxers and constant direct heat. I am motivated to grow my hair longer and keep it healthy from now on!


 
WELCOME ALISHAB!!!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I realized I haven't posted but that's because I haven't been doing anything different lately but regardless I'll still give a brief update. I've been shampooing and conditioning my hair every 7-10 days, no set conditioner since I'm using up my mini stash and doing a lot of mixing but it's all been working out well. I'm thinking of buying some natural moisturizing conditioners soon. I've also been taking my vitamins regularly and even though I haven't seen any increase in hair growth, I will continue since sometimes it takes a few months to kick in and to me my new growth appears to be healthy so that's a plus. Next update will probably be in the late fall/early winter when I relax with pictures included. HHG everyone!


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

Aireen said:


> Hey everyone!  I realized I haven't posted but that's because I haven't been doing anything different lately but regardless I'll still give a brief update. I've been shampooing and conditioning my hair every 7-10 days, no set conditioner since I'm using up my mini stash and doing a lot of mixing but it's all been working out well. I'm thinking of buying some natural moisturizing conditioners soon. I've also been taking my vitamins regularly and even though I haven't seen any increase in hair growth, I will continue since sometimes it takes a few months to kick in and to me my new growth appears to be healthy so that's a plus. Next update will probably be in the late fall/early winter when I relax with pictures included. HHG everyone!



you KNOW we can't wait to see those lovely pictures!
you've got great hair!
i miss seeing it!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 1, 2010)

grow said:


> you KNOW we can't wait to see those lovely pictures!
> you've got great hair!
> i miss seeing it!



Thank you so much! ♥   Your hair is really shiny! I love it!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 1, 2010)

grow said:


> seeing how well your bantu knot turned out, you know i cannot wait to see the pics of your rollerset!
> (take lots of pics please)



I agree!  I'd love to see pics of your next rollerset, Bigmommah! 




againstallodds said:


> Random! But am I the only who tilts back their head just to feel the hair graze further down their back? I even snap pics just to see what it will look like when I finally reach BSL...*chanting: patience, patience, patience*



ALL.THE.TIME.  When I lean back I'm BSL. 




lolita1987 said:


> Can I join??



Of, Course! Just jump right in! The water's nice! 




Aireen said:


> Hey everyone!  I realized I haven't posted but that's because I haven't been doing anything different lately but regardless I'll still give a brief update. I've been shampooing and conditioning my hair every 7-10 days, no set conditioner since I'm using up my mini stash and doing a lot of mixing but it's all been working out well. I'm thinking of buying some natural moisturizing conditioners soon. I've also been taking my vitamins regularly and even though I haven't seen any increase in hair growth, I will continue since sometimes it takes a few months to kick in and to me my new growth appears to be healthy so that's a plus. Next update will probably be in the late fall/early winter when I relax with pictures included. HHG everyone!



Can't wait to see your pictures!  



 KristenHair, Miss_C, AlishaB, Lolita1987, and Flower in Bloom!!  Glad to be on this journey to BSL with you ladies!  Come back often and let us know how you're doing!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 1, 2010)

Good morning Ladies!

I am just overflowing with hair happiness today. Not because anything changed in my length or anything but because I am firmly entrenched in my HHJ. I know my goals are achievable, and I am surrounded by beautiful women who are walking the same path. 

Welcome to our newest group members and I hope everyone has a super successful week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^That's great to hear!


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  

Ok this is my third and final challenge.. I hope.  I am focusing on growing my hair long and healthy.  I am currently transitioning and my goal is to not bc.  I am not to far from APL.  I hope to be there by Spring of 2011 and BSL by December of  2011.

*What's your regimen?*I keep it simple.  Wash and dc once a week.  I use little to no heat when styling and always sleep in a silk scarf or sattin bonnet.

*What Products are you using?* I use varios products but my hair likes Giovanni Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni Direct Leave In, Mango and Olive Butter, Silicon Mix, Castor oil, Argon oil.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*   I am going to step my game up and start steaming while dc'ing. Henna once a month.  Incorporate a sulfur mix into my regimen.  Continue to where my hair in protective/low maintenance styles.  I will flat iron once every 3-6 months.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* By or B4 Dec 2011

*Please include a Starting pic:* Will add pic this weekend.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I join?

I'm in the APL by 2010 challenge, and I plan to make it there by the end of the year.  I have starting pics, but for some reason it's not letting me add attachments. 


*What's your regimen?*
CW 2x/wk (moisture and protein), dc 2x/wk (just moisture), no heat.  I just started doing oil rinses, though, and I love them.
*What Products are you using?*
Staples: Wen and Aphogee 2 min, Alter Ego garlic, Emergencee before and after TU's, rosemary and tea tree EO's.... but I'm a pj, so I have cabinets and cabinets of conditioners and oils.  I fit them into my reggie as needed.
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Same thing I did to reach APL
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I don't know, I try not to stress myself out by pinning down a date.  When it happens, it happens. :shrug:


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 1, 2010)

I am having issues with heat lately because it's hard for me to resist the blow dryer and flat iron.  I like bouncy and flowing hair, but I just don't get that effect by airdrying or roller setting.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Sep 1, 2010)

Add me please. I'm in the APL by 2010 challenge, and I  am planning to make it there by years end. 

Here is my latest pic taken 8/21/2010. I will add my regimen later.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 1, 2010)

AlishaB said:


> I am having issues with heat lately because it's hard for me to resist the blow dryer and flat iron.  I like bouncy and flowing hair, but I just don't get that effect by airdrying or roller setting.


 
Have you tried a rollerset and the 'saran wrap' thing they talk about?  (You take out the rollers, wrap, cover in saran wrap, and then sit under your hooded dryer for a few minutes, I think)


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard of that method and I used saran wrap before.  I will try it again when I do my next DC, thanks!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 2, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> Hi Ladies,


 


Honey Bee said:


> Can I join?


 


Honey-Dip said:


> Add me please.


 

 ladies!


Update: Bigmommah has inspired me to give bantu knot outs another try.  I've been watching some bantu knot out youtube videos in the hopes that mine come out decent.  :crossfingers:


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 2, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> ladies!
> 
> 
> Update: Bigmommah has inspired me to give bantu knot outs another try.  I've been watching some bantu knot out youtube videos in the hopes that mine come out decent.  :crossfingers:


 
You can do it! I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Missi (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate this new LHCF feature...so anything hair related i'll post where ever I see an update thread..the search feature is horrible IMO... ETA: before trim....I think i'll be APL by Dec.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 2, 2010)

Lovely hair Missi. Seems to me like you're grazing APL!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 2, 2010)

Missi,

Full APL looks like it's right around the corner for you.


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

i agree with what's been said!

yep, Missi say hello to APL!

great job!


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm mad I still can't post pics._*pouts*
_
Should I contact admin, or might it work itself out?  I'm sad.  I wanna be down with the challenge and post my pics and stuff. _*stomps off*_


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 3, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm mad I still can't post pics._*pouts*
> _
> Should I contact admin, or might it work itself out?  I'm sad.  I wanna be down with the challenge and post my pics and stuff. _*stomps off*_



Why can't you post pics???? Are you getting an error message or something?


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohhh me me me....I WANT IN!!!!...So obsessed with this journey right now


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome Omegachick!

Honeybee I would contact technical support if you're still experiencing issues.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Why can't you post pics???? Are you getting an error message or something?


 
At the bottom of the page, it says "You may not post attachments," so the option never even comes up. I'm gonna contact admin- I can't take this no more.


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 4, 2010)

Honey-Dip said:


> Add me please. I'm in the APL by 2010 challenge, and I  am planning to make it there by years end.
> 
> Here is my latest pic taken 8/21/2010. I will add my regimen later.



Hey HoneyDip....I think we are starting at almost the same point with the same goals for this year and next...I also signed up for the MBL by 2012, my ultimate goal...how exciting...good luck and I will see you at the finish line:


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome Omegachick!
> 
> Honeybee I would contact technical support if you're still experiencing issues.



Thanks Bigmommah for the welcome!


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay here is the secret to my success...or at least I hope

My current hair state is natural...I'm willing to believe my hair is a mix of 3? (the front is kinda weird)/4A/4B
My current regimen is as follows...
Shampoo & DC 1x a week
Cowash 2-3 days a week
Baggy the days I don't Cowash
Hot oil treatment 1X a week with EVOO
Daily Flintstone Vitamin (don't judge)
Protein bars and shakes since I don't really eat meat and I needs the protein
oh and every other week protein reconstructor treatment and aphogee every 6 weeks if needed
I moisturize my hair nightly with an aloe vera/h2o/s-curl concoction I came up with
I seal my hair daily with a EVOO/Coconut/Castor oil mix and I keep my hair braided into about 11-14 plaits/braids until I do my weekly wash during the week I wear a wig or keep it tied up with a satin scarf. I wear a satin scarf and bonnet everynight.
I just became interested in obtaining great hair length goals so I'm happy to have others who are on a similiar journey

Currently my hair ranges from 7 1/2-9 inches all over... I seem to be 7 3/4 inches from BSL which I can potentially gain in 15.5 months with about 1/2 month leeway for tweeks so this goal is definitely attainable if my regimine is conducive to what my hair needs or wantsI want to be BSL and beyond by Dec. 2011


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

welcome aboard Omegachick31!

you may be a newbie to this board, but you have already got a GREAT reggie for yourself!

MY COMPLIMENTS!

it took me from January to March to really find all those things that would work well for my hair!
(i didn't even know what a baggy was, lol!)

i'm glad you are starting off on the good foot already and am sure that will give you a great boost to your successes!

next step is: pictures please!

oh, and i LIKE the flintstones vitamins!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 5, 2010)

Adding an update:


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^

this is DROOL WORTHY HAIR!!!

i love love love that trim, that growth, that fullness, that sheen, hey i love it all!!!

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. Top Notch!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 5, 2010)

That there is some beautiful hair!

I am currently pre-pooing getting ready for this week's ps. I find myself really wanting to straighten my hair for a length check but I know that if I just hang on until January I'll be in for a pleasant surprise. 

I wore my ponytail down on Friday because I was running behind and I found myself at work twisting it up and tucking the ends. It wasn't until I realized that I didn't have a hair pin that I had a moment of "I may be a bit hair obsessed."


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by Bigmommah
> 
> I am currently pre-pooing getting ready for this week's ps. I find myself really wanting to straighten my hair for a length check but I know that if I just hang on until January I'll be in for a pleasant surprise.




I know that this may be a stupid question, but what is pre pooing?  I am still new to this forum...lol


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> That there is some beautiful hair!
> 
> I am currently pre-pooing getting ready for this week's ps. I find myself really wanting to straighten my hair for a length check but I know that if I just hang on until January I'll be in for a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


 
Using oils or conditioners on your dry hair before using shampoo to prevent your hair from being stripped too much by the shampoo. If you use sulfate-free shampoo you can get away with not pre-pooing.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 5, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Using oils or conditioners on your dry hair before using shampoo to prevent your hair from being stripped too much by the shampoo. If you use sulfate-free shampoo you can get away with not pre-pooing.


 
Okay thanks, I'm actually using a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 6, 2010)

I used a chelating shampoo today so I wanted to make sure my hair didn't dry out too much. I am in the process of stretching my relaxer so I'm babying my hair as much as possible.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

How long are you stretching for?


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 6, 2010)

grow said:


> welcome aboard Omegachick31!
> 
> you may be a newbie to this board, but you have already got a GREAT reggie for yourself!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Grow! Thanks for recognizing my thievery! Cause my regimine came from several sources! Girl I became a youtube junkie...it was like a fine pinot noir...I could not stop drinking...then I began to read books...p.s. I love my Kindle..so I joined this forum to associate with other obsessed beings...birds of a feather you know...I love it that I'm not being the vain person I get accused of so much...smile...I  really want to post pics but I have this message telling I don't have permission for attachments but I don't know why....hopefully I can get that remedied soon.  P.s. I love your succinct and straightforward user name....do that! Smile


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 7, 2010)

I did my first Henna Gloss treatment yesterday and I love the results.  My hair felt so good after the treatment.  I will definitely be doing this once a month.   I enjoyed this experience much more than my bkt that I received back in May.  I wish I would have done this first and saved hundreds of dollars.  The BKT dried my hair out and caused me to have to trim a lot of my growth.  The Henna Gloss made my hair feel moisturized and  healthy.   This was a successful step for me in my hair journey. I can check it off my list and keep it as one of my staples.

Topnotch1010 I love your ends.  Are u natural? Seeing hair like that inspires me to clip away theses relaxed ends...well maybe one day.  Not quite  ready yet.


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought I was finally on track with my moisture game, but I gues not. All of a sudden my hair won't hold on to a bit of moisture. I have clarified, then I cowashed, baggied and DC'd overnight the last two nights to try to get my hair to feel soft again.  I've also been moisturizing (trying to use up my NTM silk touch- I kind of like it right now) and sealing with castor/jojoba oil. I'm currently wearing a half wig to cover my desert-like hair. I'm not wearing any protection underneath though--I know that's pretty baderplexed. Any suggestions about how I can fix this?


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> I thought I was finally on track with my moisture game, but I gues not. All of a sudden my hair won't hold on to a bit of moisture. I have clarified, then I cowashed, baggied and DC'd overnight the last two nights to try to get my hair to feel soft again.  I've also been moisturizing (trying to use up my NTM silk touch- I kind of like it right now) and sealing with castor/jojoba oil. I'm currently wearing a half wig to cover my desert-like hair. I'm not wearing any protection underneath though--I know that's pretty baderplexed. Any suggestions about how I can fix this?


 
Maybe you should check your hair's porosity...


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 7, 2010)

I may have to push back my goal of BSB to maybe August 2011. I feel like I am stuck at 1.5 inch before APL. I know that I am not a fast grower. I have not had alot of breakage and my ends are good, it's just seems like its not growing like my hair was in the beginning of my journey. I am 5wks post and I stretch 16wks instead of my usually 12. I have also found a new love Porosity control conditioner and it has made such a huge difference with my hair's moisture level. I mixed it with my Silk Elements luxury cond.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I may have to push back my goal of BSB to maybe August 2011. I feel like I am stuck at 1.5 inch before APL. I know that I am not a fast grower. I have not had alot of breakage and my ends are good, it's just seems like its not growing like my hair was in the beginning of my journey. I am 5wks post and I stretch 16wks instead of my usually 12. I have also found a new love Porosity control conditioner and it has made such a huge difference with my hair's moisture level. I mixed it with my Silk Elements luxury cond.



How often are you trimming your hair, mzsophisticated?


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Maybe you should check your hair's porosity...


 
Well I do have some porosity control that I haven't used in awhile, that might work. I'm not fully versed in how porosity works. I know about closing the cuticle ( I do this by doing a final rinse with cool water every time I wash), but that's it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 7, 2010)

omegachick31




topnotch1010 said:


> Adding an update:



Thanks for sharing your update, topnotch!  I love how even your ends are.  I'm over here having even ends envy.  I keep telling myself, One day I'm going to be brave and remove my deep V.  Maybe...or maybe not 



Miss_C said:


> I thought I was finally on track with my moisture game, but I gues not. All of a sudden my hair won't hold on to a bit of moisture. I have clarified, then I cowashed, baggied and DC'd overnight the last two nights to try to get my hair to feel soft again.  I've also been moisturizing (trying to use up my NTM silk touch- I kind of like it right now) and sealing with castor/jojoba oil. I'm currently wearing a half wig to cover my desert-like hair. I'm not wearing any protection underneath though--I know that's pretty baderplexed. Any suggestions about how I can fix this?


 
I agree with Chasturner84.  Look into your hair's porosity.  




Bigmommah, I tried the bantu knot out on Friday and it wasn't nearly as bad as my first attempt but it still wasn't as nice as yours.  When I untwisted the knots my hair was ear length.   I was hoping that it would fall some as the day went on but it didn't.  That night I washed it out and rocked a bun for the rest of the weekend.  Maybe when my hair gets longer it'll be better.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 7, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> Well I do have some porosity control that I haven't used in awhile, that might work. I'm not fully versed in how porosity works. I know about closing the cuticle ( I do this by doing a final rinse with cool water every time I wash), but that's it.


 
Try this article it was written by fellow LHCFer Sistaslick: Hair Porosity: Help for Dry, Damaged Hair


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 7, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Bigmommah, I tried the bantu knot out on Friday and it wasn't nearly as bad as my first attempt but it still wasn't as nice as yours.  When I untwisted the knots my hair was ear length.   I was hoping that it would fall some as the day went on but it didn't.  That night I washed it out and rocked a bun for the rest of the weekend.  Maybe when my hair gets longer it'll be better.



I'm sorry the style didn't turn out how you wanted it to. The knots do shrink up but they relax over the course of several days. Also when I'm unknotting them I dip my fingers in oil and kind of pull them down while untwisting. I'll take a picture of my hair with the knots in when I do it again, but only if you promise not to laugh because I look like Super Mrs. Potato Head.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it too late to join?!

I'm currently about 2-4 inches from BSL in the back and I SHOULD be BSL by the latest February.

I protective style 75% of the time with braids, twists, 2 fat French braids, whatever gets me through the days...

I shampoo with Organix coconut shampoo about once per week or once every 2 weeks. I deep condition for about 30-45 minutes with a deep conditioner + coconut oil. I moisturize/seal with a shea butter+coconut oil+aloe vera gel (the kind you put on your skin after you've been in the sun) mixture.

Picture from July 26, 2010. (hopefully a little longer now).

I'll be straightening my hair around Christmas so I'll get a real length check then!


----------



## chickle (Sep 7, 2010)

Can I join this challenge...my hair is currently in braids, but I took one out and it looks like im 3 inches from BSL. I think I should be BSL by April 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

grow ladies grow!


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome ImanAdero and Chickle!!!

great picture ImanAdero!

your hair looks very healthy and those products are right on the target!


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay! I can finally post my starting pic!

Now, to be fair, I didn't straighten for this picture.  I'm on a personal no-heat challenge, so the last time I used heat was in June (for my last length check).  It'll probably be Christmas by the time I straighten it again.  This is a just moisturized, flattened braid-out.  

I feel some kinda way even posting this on the same page as TopNotch (that would be _shame_), but I said I'd do it, so here we go.  Hopefully, I'll be claiming APL at my next length check (fingers crossed), so I'm good to go for this challenge.

August 1 (before my trim)


August 22 (after the trim)


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

great pictures Honey Bee!

your hair looked healthy even before your trim and now those ends look fierce!

yes, you are definitely in APL land! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 8, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I'm sorry the style didn't turn out how you wanted it to. The knots do shrink up but they relax over the course of several days. Also when I'm unknotting them I dip my fingers in oil and kind of pull them down while untwisting. I'll take a picture of my hair with the knots in when I do it again, but only if you promise not to laugh because I look like Super Mrs. Potato Head.



That would be helpful.  Thanks so much.  If you want to you can just add the pictures to your profile album or fotki and just let me know when you've posted them.  Where ever you post them, I promise not to laugh.  

Welcome ImanAdero and chickle!  We're happy to have you ladies on board.  Be sure to come back often and let us know what's going on with you and your hair.

HoneyBee, Your hair looks great.  I'm also transitioning from bone straight hair to "texlaxed."  I've done it unintentionally for the past year and only recently realized that my hair is no longer bone straight after I started airdrying.  I was going to switch to a different relaxer once I used up this one that I have but I'm actually happy about my hair in it's current state because my hair is a lot thicker overall.  Who knew? I thought I'd be bone straight forever! lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 8, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Bigmommah, I tried the bantu knot out on Friday and it wasn't nearly as bad as my first attempt but it still wasn't as nice as yours.  When I untwisted the knots my hair was ear length.   I was hoping that it would fall some as the day went on but it didn't.  That night I washed it out and rocked a bun for the rest of the weekend.  Maybe when my hair gets longer it'll be better.



I don't know how many knots you did, but next time, maybe you can try larger and fewer knots. You won't get as strong a wave pattern, but your hair won't shrink up as much either.


----------



## LongCurlz (Sep 9, 2010)

What's your regimen? Usiing all natural products, deep condition 1 x week or every two weeks moisturize daily with Bee mine balancing moisturizer, wear wigs mostly
What Products are you using? Bee mine and my own concoctions 
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? wiggin it and low manipulaion and drink plenty of green tea 
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL-March 2011 Im only about 3 inches away

starting pic in siggy


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 9, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> I thought I was finally on track with my moisture game, but I gues not. All of a sudden my hair won't hold on to a bit of moisture. I have clarified, then I cowashed, baggied and DC'd overnight the last two nights to try to get my hair to feel soft again.  I've also been moisturizing (trying to use up my NTM silk touch- I kind of like it right now) and sealing with castor/jojoba oil. I'm currently wearing a half wig to cover my desert-like hair. I'm not wearing any protection underneath though--I know that's pretty baderplexed. Any suggestions about how I can fix this?


 
Okay don't be mad at me if you try this and it works to well..so I decided I was going to try the V-challenge in order to help seal moisture and address my ends simultaneously....I wear my hair in several plaits/braids so I placed cantu shea butter along the braids and the added the vasaline to the last 2 inches of my each braid and just to ensure no moisture leaked out....I decided to baggy my whole head overnight...well the next morning my hair was akin to cornflakes left in milk all night....so not a good look...needless to say I had reached that elusive state of overconditioning...again not a good look...fortunately I had just read msslick? Paper on combating such a dilemma and did a protein treatment...which worked beautifully! Gotta love this forum...anyway my point is if you are looking for a good way to gain moisture..this may help just be very light handed with the cantu before applying a sealant....oh as for the V-challenge my ends are definitely happier


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^
what's a V-challenge, hun? never heard of that one! (what.....a challenge i'm not in? LOL! kidding...i vow to join no more challenges!  

Longcurlz, your hair is looking fabulous and just racing down your back!!!
please share with us what is in your own concoctions, because whatever you're doing, it's working!!!


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 9, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> What's your regimen? Usiing all natural products, deep condition 1 x week or every two weeks moisturize daily with Bee mine balancing moisturizer, wear wigs mostly
> What Products are you using? Bee mine and my own concoctions
> What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? wiggin it and low manipulaion and drink plenty of green tea
> In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL-March 2011 Im only about 3 inches away
> ...


 
Wow LongCurlz,

Your hair looks great.  Congrats on your growth.  I might have to make or buy a nice wig for the winter months.  I was thinking about it but not sure if I was going to actually follow through.  It helped my hair grow last year so maybe I will.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 9, 2010)

LongCurlz,  your hair is beautiful!  

Omegachick31, what's the V challenge?


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome Longcurlz your hair is lovely. 

Omegachick I read about that challenge I'm glad it worked out for you.

Inthemix I'll post a link to my hair album on photobucket when I get the pictures up.


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 9, 2010)

Longcurlz...I concur with the group...Niccceeee!  Okay So the V-challenge was endorsed by some old school members of this board including Chicoro who all sealed their ends with vaseline before bunning in order to have greater moisture retention...it also eventuated into healthier ends for alot of those who followed the reggie...the originators of the method challenged members to do it for seven days to see a difference in their ends. I don't bun so I did my own version by placing the vaseline on the ends of each of my braids....I'm a wigger..not in the derogatory sense! so I thought  it would help with moisture retention under my braids...I think its a keeper.


----------



## TruMe (Sep 9, 2010)

I would like to join!

What's your regimen?
Alternate between shampooing and co-washing every 3-4 days.  On those days I either flat two strand twist or do a straw set.  On real busy days, I may choose to wet bun until the next washing day.  I moisturize 2 times a day (morning and evening) with a water based moisturizer and an oil based moisturizer.  Sleep in a satin scarf or bonnet (depending on hair style).  Trim when needed, as I am transitioning, and once I am all natural I will no longer be trimming AT ALL.

What Products are you using?
Jane Carter Shampoo
Jane Carter Conditioner (for DC)
V05 Moisturizing Conditioner (for co-wash)
Design Essentials Express Conditioner
Design Essentials Leave-In Conditioner
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodying Moisturizer
Hydratherma Hair Growth Oil
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (for wet buns as gel, and for hold gel on styles)

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
No direct heat (I am still using a hooded dryer)
Vitamins
Moisturizing 2x daily
DC'ing weekly
PS with combing ONLY on wash days
No brush
TRANSITIONING

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I want to achieve BSL "UNSTRETCHED" so I am going to shoot for December 2011 as I am just at SL right now.

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome TruMe to the madness! Sounds like your reggie is where you want it.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay I had some growth and I'm 5 weeks post. Would this be considered SL or CBL? If my hair is considered SL then I'm officially declaring it! No more neck length...lol


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> Yay I had some growth and I'm 5 weeks post. Would this be considered SL or CBL? If my hair is considered SL then I'm officially declaring it! No more neck length...lol



i know how you feel, SimplyLeesh!
i always want to wait to claim a length too for not wanting to jump the gun and it helps when others see what i can't because i am often in hair anorexia mode (like now, i feel bald!).

but from what i can see, your hair is totally covering your neck, so it's longer than just your neck and it is also touching your shoulders. (actually your shoulders are a little higher than where your longest lengths are falling.)

so i believe you should go ahead and claim SL! CONGRATULATIONS!

(maybe it would be easier to see with your ends dried and smoothed out?)

KUTGW!

oh, and big welcome to all the new ladies aboard!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 10, 2010)

Leesh go ahead and claim your SL Hun. When we have that ng thing going on we get at least a little wiggle room.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 10, 2010)

TruMe!

And Leesh, I'd claim it, but if you want to be certain just wait until the next relaxer because you'll definitely be SL by then.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 10, 2010)

grow said:


> i know how you feel, SimplyLeesh!
> i always want to wait to claim a length too for not wanting to jump the gun and it helps when others see what i can't because i am often in hair anorexia mode (like now, i feel bald!).
> 
> but from what i can see, your hair is totally covering your neck, so it's longer than just your neck and it is also touching your shoulders. (actually your shoulders are a little higher than where your longest lengths are falling.)
> ...


 


Bigmommah said:


> Leesh go ahead and claim you SL Hun. When we have that ng thing going on we get at least a little wiggle room.


 


IntheMix08 said:


> TruMe!
> 
> And Leesh, I'd claim it, but if you want to be certain just wait until the next relaxer because you'll definitely be SL by then.


 
Thanks ladies, I will definitely do a full length check at my next relaxer due in October.  I was scared to blow dry and straighten my hair until then.  Right now I'm wet bunning and roller setting my bangs. I can really see a difference with this reggi!


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 10, 2010)

Leesh there is a thread called how to measure hair and one of the members made some extremely astute points on measuring....if you think about your anatomy your collar bone is slightly below your shoulders...so from your pics you look shoulder length and if you are collar bone length that's even better! Congrats!


----------



## fitnessmommy (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I've made BSB. I have layers though so I'm not "full" BSB. I believe I should acheive BSL by the end of the year!!!!  My pic is in my siggy.


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^
great progress and great hair, layers and all!

i think you will achieve BSL BEFORE the end of the year!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

let's grow ladies!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 12, 2010)

I want IN!!!!!,  I am currently near or APL, I havent done a length check since June, so I really have no idea and I wont until DEC.....


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 12, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> I want IN!!!!!,  I am currently near or APL, I havent done a length check since June, so I really have no idea and I wont until DEC.....


 
Glad to have you!  and You've been added to the list.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay so I decided not to get a relaxer at my 8 week mark in October! Instead I will straighten my hair on Oct. 9th and then get a relaxer on Nov 9th which is my bday! That would put me at 12 weeks, the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer.  I am contemplating on using Mizani Butter Blends, is this a good relaxer or are there better ones out there?


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

I've not used that relaxer before but I know that quite a few of the ladies here are Mizani users. Stretching for 12 weeks sounds like a good plan to me. The further I get into my stretch the more that I enjoy it. I am learning a lot about my hair and when I texlax in Jan I will have a much better idea on what I want to do with this hair of mine.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> I want IN!!!!!,  I am currently near or APL, I havent done a length check since June, so I really have no idea and I wont until DEC.....


 
You are brushing APL and will probably be there by the time I finish this post. Welcome to the group!


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I've not used that relaxer before but I know that quite a few of the ladies here are Mizani users. Stretching for 12 weeks sounds like a good plan to me. The further I get into my stretch the more that I enjoy it. I am learning a lot about my hair and when I texlax in Jan I will have a much better idea on what I want to do with this hair of mine.



I agree, the further I get into stretching the more I want to put my relaxer off.  I was even going back and forth on transitioning, but I don't think I'm quite ready.  Goodluck with your texlax and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait until my length check in December. I'm itching to see if I'll be right on schedule to achieve BSL next year


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> I agree, the further I get into stretching the more I want to put my relaxer off.  I was even going back and forth on transitioning, but I don't think I'm quite ready.  Goodluck with your texlax and your hair is beautiful!


 
Thank you for the compliment. My pictures are after my roller sets at the beginning of the month. I like posting the monthly picture because I can see what's going on even with all the ng. When I texlax in January I plan to straighten my hair with a flat iron to see how much it's grown and how much I may need/want to trim.


----------



## chickle (Sep 13, 2010)

Just checking in!

My hair is still in braids. Going to take them out next month, hopefully I will be full APL. I want to be at least touching BSL the end of this year.

I just got a denman and a new blow dryer...I wanna take these braids out so badly so I can use them, lol...so far my hair has at least 3/4 inches of visible growth and these braids have been in for exactly one month


----------



## dollface0023 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to join this group please!

I'm just touching APL and I know i'm going to need some support getting to BSL.


----------



## dollface0023 (Sep 13, 2010)

Starting picture:






Regimen:
~I’ll be rocking a sew in for about 3 months.
~Use Black Tea rinse on hair before sew in to help stop shedding. 
~Spray braids w/ Elasta QP Leave in H2
~Apply Mega Tek, Castor Oil, Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil & Coconut oil mix to scalp daily.
~Deep Condition and wash hair 1x a week.
~Keep up with super Low manipulation by keeping my hands out of my hair!

What Products are you using:
~Hello Hydration by Herbal Essence Conditioner/Shampoo
~ Mega Tek, Jamaican Black castor oil , Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil & Coconut oil mix
~Elasta QP Leave in H2
~Vatika Oil (Every once in awhile)
~Ojon Conditioner as a Deep Conditioner.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?

Using weaves, wigs, or phony ponytails have worked to retain my length so far, so I’m going to continue using  those methods. I will use Mega tek everyday on my scalp and treat my hair to a deep conditioner 1x a week using Ojon products and Hello Hydration.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 13, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Glad to have you!  and You've been added to the list.




thank you!!! im excited about joining!!!!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> You are brushing APL and will probably be there by the time I finish this post. Welcome to the group!


 


Hello, andThank you!!...this pic was taken in June, and I just wasnt ready to claim APL until the middle fully reached, hopefully will by June!!... :crossfingers:


----------



## LongCurlz (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the compliments ladies, what I have been doing the last 7 months or so is wearing wigs mostly, When it comes to my concoctions I love to add pure coconut cream to my trader joes nourish spa along with oils like castor, olive, avocado, hempseed...ohhh it makes my hair so soft and strong. I also mix Aloe butter and mango butter with some oils for my moisturizer when Im not using Bee mine luscious moisturizer.
 I also mix my own herbal oil infusions such as i will take herbs like rosemary, hisbiscus, burdock root and add them to a jar and pour olive oil and castor oil in and let it sit for 4-6 weeks and I use them in my scalp, hot oil treatments, conditioners ect. I also drink alot of green tea which is very good for the body.


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I can't wait until my length check in December. I'm itching to see if I'll be right on schedule to achieve BSL next year



NikkiQ, i feel exactly the same way girl!

what's tough is going to be not length checking when i get my texlax in october, yikes!

i KNOW i will want to see "where my hair falls to", but i'm in the hyh challenge and really wanna keep up with these buns.

i know we schedule our growth and dates for certain things, but we gotta remember, no matter what we see, there are always those "spurt moments", so that's something unexpectedly good that we all get from time to time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

grow said:


> @NikkiQ, i feel exactly the same way girl!
> 
> what's tough is going to be not length checking when i get my texlax in october, yikes!
> 
> ...


 
grow Idk how you're gonna do it after you texlax. I try not to do it when I blow out before my installs, but it's so hard! lol. I will measure my NG though between installs when I take my braids out. If I have 5" in October, then I'll be happy.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  I'd like to join this challenge - I'm in the MBL 2011 challenge as well (being ambitious!).  I am hoping to achieve full BSL by March 2011. 

*Regimen:*
    Wash 1X per week with SLS-free shampoo _(Giovanni SAS)_
    DC 1X per week_ (AOHSR + Parnevu Hair Mayo or ApHogee 2 min)_
    Scalp Massage with _Bee Mine Growth Serum_ 3-4X per week
    Airdry with Leave-In Conditioner(s) or Rollerset _(JC Revitalizing Leave-In, Doo Gro Leave-In)_
    Moisturize & Seal 1-2 times per day _(Bee Mine Luscious Cream, Hair & Scalp Moisturizer)_
    Co-Wash mid week (only if needed after workouts)
    Protective & Low Manipulation Styling 99% of the time
    Chealate as needed (every 6 wks or so)

I'm currently APL.  I will trim at the end of the year to start 2011 off fresh.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the fun Ebonyprincess. Thanks for sharing your reggie Longcurlz.

Well here's my update for this week. *I think* 

Ladies I MAY be transitiong.......I'll wait while you gasp. I almost fell out of my chair when I thought about it 2 days ago. I'm 4 days short of being 8 weeks post and my ng is not as insane as it normally is. By now I'd be counting down the days like prayer beads.

The biggest thing that I see is that I moisturize a lot more and use coconut oil/JBCO on my roots a few times during the week. You can see the new growth, yet it is more manageable than I can ever remember it being. I didn't plan to texlax until January and if this manageability continues I'll keep going until I reach my goal length and my goal weight before I begin cutting off the straight ends which are about 2 inches of my current length.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Fab79 (Sep 15, 2010)

hey ladies i would like to join, i will go back and see when everything has to be submitted by, starting photos

i'm currently in the weave it up challenge and i think i have done quite well, i started at shoulder length and am working towards APL by end of challenge.

for BSL in 2011, i will continue to stayed weaved up (i'm liking it) but if i'm thinking of giving my hair a rest for the whole of summer this year, but i'll see when summer actually comes (cos i really wanna be in bobraz for summer)

regime
will continue with my weave regimen
wash / co wash / use oils on scalp and leave in condish concotion daily to moisturise
trim when needed, i did quite a bit at the beginning of the weave, to cut off colour, so i'm hoping that this time my trims won't really make a big difference to my length gained.

yay this will be my 2011 challenge (i can only do one a year, otherwise it all goes to pot)


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome Fabu-lass! This is a very supportive group and I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here with us. 

Is BSL the goal length for you? I think I want to stop at hip lenth. Once I get there I'll probably cut it back up to WL but I really want a single braid that bounces on my behind when I jog.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I can't wait until my length check in December. I'm itching to see if I'll be right on schedule to achieve BSL next year



Since it seems that a lot of us are doing length checks at the end of the year, I was thinking about a group length check for December/January to start our 2011 challenge off right.  What do you ladies think?






chickle said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> My hair is still in braids. Going to take them out next month, hopefully I will be full APL. I want to be at least touching BSL the end of this year.
> 
> I just got a denman and a new blow dryer...I wanna take these braids out so badly so I can use them, lol...so far my hair has at least 3/4 inches of visible growth and these braids have been in for exactly one month



chickle, that's some good growth for one month! 




EbonyCPrincess said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'd like to join this challenge - I'm in the MBL 2011 challenge as well (being ambitious!).  I am hoping to achieve full BSL by March 2011.
> 
> I'm currently APL.  I will trim at the end of the year to start 2011 off fresh.



 EbonyCPrincess! You've got a really nice regimen in place. Can't wait to see how your hair progresses!




Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to the fun Ebonyprincess. Thanks for sharing your reggie Longcurlz.
> 
> Well here's my update for this week. *I think*
> 
> ...



Bigmommah!  That's big news!  Congrats and Good luck on your transition!  Keep us updated how it goes for you! 




Fabu-lass said:


> hey ladies i would like to join, i will go back and see when everything has to be submitted by, starting photos
> 
> 
> for BSL in 2011, i will continue to stayed weaved up (i'm liking it) but if i'm thinking of giving my hair a rest for the whole of summer this year, but i'll see when summer actually comes (cos i really wanna be in bobraz for summer)



 Fabu-lass!  Where are you from? I'm only asking because it sounds like where you are summer is just beginning.


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 15, 2010)

A lil update ladies...I recieved my samples of Qhemet Biologics AOHC and BRBC and my hair  loves them. I've been wearing my wigs so 95% of my hair is covered and still moisturized after the day, but now with these moisturizers, even my leave out hair is still soft when I get home. Yay! 
Aaaand....I had lost my old hairdressers number, and then the shop closed and moved. But a friend I had referred her and she had her cell number, and now I'm seeing her tomorrow for a wash straighten and trim! I told her I hadn't relaxed in a year and she said  "Great! Can't wait to see your hair!" (See why I luvs her? Most stylists would have been like "why didn't you call me, you know you need to relax every 6-8 weeks, your hair's gonna break off!) I'm so excited to see how my hair's health has improved, and hopefully I'll see some length! 
And of course, I'll finally post a starting pic. HHG ladies!


----------



## TruMe (Sep 15, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Since it seems that a lot of us are doing length checks at the end of the year, I was thinking about a group length check for December/January to start our 2011 challenge off right.  What do you ladies think?


 
I think this is a good plan.  I'm game, and excited to see where my hair is going to be even at that time!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2010)

TruMe said:


> I think this is a good plan.  I'm game, and excited to see where my hair is going to be even at that time!


 
Sounds good to me, I don't plan to length check until then.  This year I drove myself crazy holding up that dang mirror and seeing where my hair falls! 

Miss_C, that's awesome you were able to track down your beloved and trusted stylist!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Since it seems that a lot of us are doing length checks at the end of the year, I was thinking about a group length check for December/January to start our 2011 challenge off right.  What do you ladies think?


 
Sounds like a pretty darn good idea to me


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 15, 2010)

Inthemix a length check during that time frame sounds like a great idea. I have to warn you all now though, I don't care if my ends look like a cat chewed piece of yarn I'm claiming every ragged, torn piece as growth.


----------



## grow (Sep 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> @grow Idk how you're gonna do it after you texlax. I try not to do it when I blow out before my installs, but it's so hard! lol. I will measure my NG though between installs when I take my braids out. If I have 5" in October, then I'll be happy.


 
NikkiQ sweetie, i just know that ng is getting larger than life!

@NikkiQ, shoot, I'LL be happy for your 5 inches in october! 
....then i'll ask you to loan me a few inches, lol!

can't knock a girl for trying....i need all the inches i can get! i feel like my hair is at a stand still...but do not worry ladies, i'm getting used to this "pattern" and understanding more about hairnorexia, so i'm ok.

*deep breath....whew*


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^Hairnorexia is alive and well my friend


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to the fun Ebonyprincess. Thanks for sharing your reggie Longcurlz.
> 
> Well here's my update for this week. *I think*
> 
> Ladies I MAY be transitiong.......I'll wait while you gasp. !



GASP!....You Can Do IT....Youcandoitallyearlong!:bouncegre...smile



Bigmommah said:


> Welcome Fabu-lass! *This is a very supportive group and I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here with us. *
> I think I want to stop at hip lenth. Once I get there I'll probably cut it back up to WL but *I really want a single braid that bounces on my behind when I jog*.



Fabu-lass....what she said....Bigmommah...That reminds of the episode on Living Single when Regine got a new hair piece and went up stairs and when she came back down she had this butt length ponytail on and her jogging outfit....such a befitting scene!...You will get there



IntheMix08 said:


> Since it seems that a lot of us are doing length checks at the end of the year, I was thinking about a group length check for December/January to start our 2011 challenge off right.  What do you ladies think?



Sounds like a plan.....I was planning on straigtening my hair in Dec. anyway for a length check and a possible trim...I'm nervous as hell though I haven't straigtened my hair in over 2 years and I don't know if I can go through with it yet...we will see


Okay future BSL'ers on three.....I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH...:Blush2:sorry cute song....


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm happy to see that people are still joining the challenge!  


Sounds like we have a consensus on the length check, I'll update the first thread to reflect that!  Now, I'm excited to see everyone's hair! 


grow don't let the hair anorexia claim you!  Progress is progress! I'll be watching  you.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yay for length checks!!! I can't wait to see everyone's progress!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 16, 2010)

length checks? 

i guess i gotta catch up on some posts because this is news to me!

IntheMix08, thank you for your kind words and for checking up on me! yes, i do need accountability!

i like how you said "don't let hairnorexia claim you" because you said it right girl!

that is just what it does, it takes all the good progress you've made and makes it feel like nada!

but we're not the only ones it happens to....even ladies with longer hair get the same thing so i'm trying to learn to accept it as a condition of the mind instead of falling into feeling bald, lol!


----------



## grow (Sep 16, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome to the fun Ebonyprincess. Thanks for sharing your reggie Longcurlz.
> 
> Well here's my update for this week. *I think*
> 
> ...



Bigmommah, i love counting the days until perming like prayers beads bit! and yes, i so know how true it is, as well.

that's how we usually get.

it is such a joy to see how well you are doing in your jouney and how well you are learining to embrace these new techiniques!

sounds like that oil on the roots has really worked out and that's wonderful to know!

seeing you discover helps me to discover, too and it gives me hope!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 16, 2010)

> Okay future BSL'ers on three.....I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH...:Blush2:sorry cute song....


 
This made me smile. Thank you ladies for your support. Other than misspelling "transitioning" I'm still trying to make sure that it's what I want to do. I want to make sure I'm making a decision I'll be able to support vs just glorying in the fact that for the first time in my life I am able to effectively manage my natural hair.

@ Ms Grow. You can do it! You can grow the hair you want in spite of the "hairtical illusions" going on right now. You've already proven you can do the dang thang now we'll just add a little more encouragement and support to get over the blah spot and keep on doing it.

And if I were comfortable wearing wigs, weaves and such I would surely be "test driving" a wl pony tail a la Regine.


You ladies are such fun and excellent support. I am grateful to have you in my life.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Fab79 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome Fabu-lass! This is a very supportive group and I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here with us.
> 
> Is BSL the goal length for you? I think I want to stop at hip lenth. Once I get there I'll probably cut it back up to WL but I really want a single braid that bounces on my behind when I jog.


 
thanks, i dont know why i dont have post thanks/like after my posts - oh well

my final goal was BSL but my sister who has recently shaved off all her hair has become hair obsessed like me (yay) and is convinced i should go for MBL and she will go for WL and this is all achievable over the next 3/4 years


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 16, 2010)

I want in! I'm giving myself until June for trims and such.
My regimen is to shampoo and d/c weekly, and either twist or rollerset.
Every 2 months, I will straighten for a length check.
My goal is to just keep my ends moisturized.
See you guys at BSL!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 16, 2010)

and  to the challenge, prettywhitty!


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Just checking in.  Im looking forward to the length check in December.  I think it’s a great idea.  

Miss_C  I just ordered the Qhemet Biologics BRBC last week.  Im looking forward to trying this on my braid and twist outs. 

My goal length is full natural MBL.  I feel this will be best for me because I like to switch up my styles often and I think WL may be more than I want to manage.  Whats everyone else’s goal length?


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 16, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My goal length is full natural MBL.  I feel this will be best for me because I like to switch up my styles often and I think WL may be more than I want to manage.  Whats everyone else’s goal length?



Final Goal for me is full relaxed MBL with long layers.  I want to be able to wear my hair out without feeling it is overwhelming my frame.  I think full WL would take me from striking to scraggling looking! lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 16, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> *Final Goal for me is full relaxed MBL* with long layers.  I want to be able to wear my hair out without feeling it is overwhelming my frame.  I think full WL would take me from striking to scraggling looking! lol



Same here. Unlike many on this board, I'm not shooting for WL. MBL is just fine and it's still pretty long hair--something that I've never had in my life.


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 16, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> .
> 
> *My goal length is full natural MBL*.  I feel this will be best for me because I like to switch up my styles often and I think WL may be more than I want to manage.  Whats everyone else’s goal length?


 
Hey Ms WowFactor....now when you say full natural MBL...you mean curly at your MB....girl that ain't ever happening with me...my hair shrinks like my bank account at a shoe sale...My goal length is also MBL but I will be stretching the hell out of it to prove it.

Speaking of proving...I still can't post pics. I emailed the administrators and they stated the board is still undergoing sig. construction until about the 30th..if anyone is interested.

Hey group are we going to select a day or timeframe in Dec. when we do the length check or is it a do what you do moment?


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 16, 2010)

omegachick31 said:


> Hey Ms WowFactor....now when you say full natural MBL...you mean curly at your MB....*girl that ain't ever happening with me...my hair shrinks like my bank account at a shoe sale*...My goal length is also MBL but I will be stretching the hell out of it to prove it. QUOTE]
> 
> You are crazy.
> 
> I want my braid/twist outs to be a little past BSL and I will be happy.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Same here. Unlike many on this board, I'm not shooting for WL. MBL is just fine and it's still pretty long hair--something that I've never had in my life.


 
Ditto! I'm shooting for MBL, but I really just want BSL. If I reach MBL then I'll get a nice trim and have thick BSL ends!


----------



## SleepyJean (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!! I would love to join. 


Now, my hair has _mixed_ lengths. lol. I'll post all lengths. In all my 3 years on lhcf, I've never joined a challenge. I didn't want to be dissappointed. My hair grows so slooow, but I really think I can do this one! 

I got SEVERE breakage last year around my nape and sides. Unbelieveably enough... from sleeping in a bun. There were other factors, but that bun was the main one. I want full bsl, so I really want to grow these areas out. My final goal is mbl.

*What's your regimen?* I shampoo, apply mild protein treatment with oil, and DC every 2 weeks. I might also reat my scalp with ACV for dandruff. I apply a hardcore protein treatment every 4 weeks.

*What Products are you using?* ORS Aloe Rid, ORS Replenishing pak, CON poo, WGO, Rusk DC, Aphogee hard core 

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* protective styles. Here's a pic of the protective style I do for my nape. It's hidden when I wear my hair down.









*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* IDC, as long as I get there!!! lol.

Please include a Starting pic:







Now the sides.... 











My nape is still braided, but I will take a pic of it as well.


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 17, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess  You have no idea how happy I am I was able to find her. She didn't disappoint .



			
				MsWowFactor;11984832 
@[URL=http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=214948 said:
			
		

> Miss_C[/URL] I just ordered the Qhemet Biologics BRBC last week. Im looking forward to trying this on my braid and twist outs.


 
I looove it, I hope you do too!

And a Dec/Jan length check is a great idea!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ditto! I'm shooting for MBL, but I really just want BSL. I*f I reach MBL then I'll get a nice trim and have thick BSL ends*!


 
ITA! WL is about 3" from MBL so if I reach it #1 it will be by accident #2 I will trim it back to MBL and my ends will be a FIERCE U-shape!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 17, 2010)

OffTopic: Were your buns tight? This frightens me because I sleep in buns regularly to keep manipulation low.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the challenge Offtopic! The ladies here are very kind and a lot of fun.

I plan to let my hair grow until it becomes more of a nuisance than something I enjoy. Knowing me and my life plans I will probably end at WL after having my booty bumping braid which will mean I will need to be at least thigh length to make sure the hair actually drapes over the top of my African Queen rumptootus.



MsWowFactor said:


> My goal length is full natural MBL. I feel this will be best for me because I like to switch up my styles often and I think WL may be more than I want to manage. Whats everyone else’s goal length?


----------



## SleepyJean (Sep 17, 2010)

My buns weren't that tight. I move around a lot in my sleep. When I was younger, pony tails could never stay on my hair throughout the night. I think the combination of me moving around, bunning, and really not giving my hair enough attention caused my breakage. I didn't bun for a protective style. I bunned out of laziness. If I would have been paying attention to my hair, I would have never gotten as much breakage as I did. When you are in your hair, you can't help not to notice those things, so don't worry. Your bunning is fine!!


----------



## TruMe (Sep 17, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> Whats everyone else’s goal length?


 


Bigmommah said:


> I plan to let my hair grow until it becomes more of a nuisance than something I enjoy.



I am with Bigmommah; letting the hair grow until I can't take it.  But, at the bare minimum, I would like it MBL unstretched as I plan to wear my hair curly 99.9% of the time.

On another note, OffTopic, I was just researching about moving around when I sleep and read that it is because of the mattress that you may be sleeping on.  They were saying that something like a TempurPedic would do the trick and that doctors are actually giving out prescriptions for this type of bed.  IDK, just thought I would share.


OffTopic said:


> I move around a lot in my sleep.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

I've just been lurking. Never feel up to giving updates because 1. I'm not sure whats really going on with my natural hair and 2. I kinda doubt I'll make bsl by December 2011. I'll be able to give a real assessment around May of next year. But with my growth, I'm doubting it right now. But you ladies will be there for sure for sure! I'll check in more to root you ladies on!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 17, 2010)

So let me get this straight. You join with all of that lucious lovely natural hair and then try to sneak out on us? Oh I think not sista!:realitycheck:

Seriously though Hun, none of us can guarantee that we will reach our goal. All we can do is make our plans, work our plans and enjoy the journey together. Don't give up on yourself or us.

***HUGS***



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I've just been lurking. Never feel up to giving updates because 1. I'm not sure whats really going on with my natural hair and 2. I kinda doubt I'll make bsl by December 2011. I'll be able to give a real assessment around May of next year. But with my growth, I'm doubting it right now. But you ladies will be there for sure for sure! I'll check in more to root you ladies on!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

haha I'm not giving up. I joined under the assumption that my growth rate would increase with my sulfur mix. That hasn't happened so with my current growth rate, I will only make full APL by next December. IF I happen to get a growth spurt for some miraculous reason, then I could possibly be bsl but I currently only have about 5 inches (barely) of ng so I don't want to hype myself up for the impossible.


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> haha I'm not giving up. I joined under the assumption that my growth rate would increase with my sulfur mix. That hasn't happened so with my current growth rate, I will only make full APL by next December. IF I happen to get a growth spurt for some miraculous reason, then I could possibly be bsl but I currently only have about 5 inches (barely) of ng so I don't want to hype myself up for the impossible.


 
I think u can make it. You have so much hair.  How far are u from APL.  Are u looking to be all natural bsl?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

My hair is 1.5 inches from WL but I'm only 10 months post. My goal is to be natural HL. I joined this challenge to be natural bsl by December which is when I would like to cut (May at the earliest)


----------



## SleepyJean (Sep 17, 2010)

TruMe said:


> I am with Bigmommah; letting the hair grow until I can't take it.  But, at the bare minimum, I would like it MBL unstretched as I plan to wear my hair curly 99.9% of the time.
> 
> On another note, @OffTopic, I was just researching about moving around when I sleep and read that it is because of the mattress that you may be sleeping on.  They were saying that something like a TempurPedic would do the trick and that doctors are actually giving out prescriptions for this type of bed.  IDK, just thought I would share.


 
  Thank you for the advice, but I'm just one of those people who can't keep still when I sleep.   I've slept on tempurpedic before. It's not the most comfortable bed, imo. It was too hard. I would probably stop moving, but I would probably stop sleeping as well. Thank you though!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> My hair is 1.5 inches from WL but I'm only 10 months post. My goal is to be natural HL. I joined this challenge to be natural bsl by December which is when I would like to cut (May at the earliest)


 
so you're shooting for a 2 year transition?


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 17, 2010)

OffTopic said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I'm just one of those people who can't keep still when I sleep.   I've slept on tempurpedic before. It's not the most comfortable bed, imo. It was too hard. I would probably stop moving, but I would probably stop sleeping as well. Thank you though!


 
Hey I'm selfish in bed too!....wait that didn't come out right...what I meant to say was I move around alot and kinda take over the whole bed....sometimes good things come out of it though, but that's for a whole different thread...I make sure I sleep with a silk scarf, satin bonnet, and satin pillow case cause it can get pretty wild sometimes. I'm sure taking such measures help prevents breakage


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> so you're shooting for a 2 year transition?


 
I'm shooting for however long I can go lol I would like to go until I reach bsl natural, but 18 months is the minimum


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle I feel ya on going as long as possible lol. I know I'll have to go on forever to get any kind of decent length before finally cutting off the relaxed ends.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle I feel ya on going as long as possible lol. I know I'll have to go on forever to get any kind of decent length before finally cutting off the relaxed ends.


 
NikkiQ GIRL BYE! You have as much ng as me and you are only 5 months! We will be chopping at the same time lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh here you go with that again!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 20, 2010)

Sitting here tryna sort out my fall/winter regimen..there are quite a few new things ive beeing wanting to try


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> My hair is 1.5 inches from WL but I'm only 10 months post. My goal is to be natural HL. I joined this challenge to be natural bsl by December which is when I would like to cut (May at the earliest)


 
Well I will be cheering u on and keeping an eye on your progress for motivation.
I'm about 16 month post but I feel like I had a small set back from a BKT.  I believe my hair is a little past APL now.  I will not be flat ironing until December but I think I will cut one to two inches off.  I am working nursing my hair back to health.  So far so good.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 20, 2010)

Just checking in ladies. I french braided my hair for the next week for ease of styling with our move being so close. Having never done it before I was a bit nervous but I am satisfied with the results. I definitely couldn't braid hair for a living but I do well enough that I look pulled together at work. Have a groovy week!


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 20, 2010)

Ladies, I promised an update, and here it is. I made a thread about it (no comments yet)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread499220.html

But doesnt matter because my hair is so happy right now. I'm loving my press, but I won't be getting another until Dec/January for the official length check! Right now I'm CBL after my trim. I have a long way to go, but BSL, here I come.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Update: I'm so excited right now because my new regimen is working!!!  I just had my hair flat ironed after washing/blow-drying it myself and I can tell it's retaining length.  Not enough for it to be noticeable in a picture but I'm noticing little things like it's going longer down my back and doesn't get messed up as easily.  I'm excited.  For a while I didn't think I would be able to make my goals but now I'm more hopeful.*


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 20, 2010)

^^You can do it ScorpioBeauty09. You are already APL, BSL is only a few inches away!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 20, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> ^^You can do it ScorpioBeauty09. You are already APL, BSL is only a few inches away!


 
Thanks Miss_C!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 20, 2010)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> *Update: I'm so excited right now because my new regimen is working!!!  I just had my hair flat ironed after washing/blow-drying it myself and I can tell it's retaining length.  Not enough for it to be noticeable in a picture but I'm noticing little things like it's going longer down my back and doesn't get messed up as easily.  I'm excited.  For a while I didn't think I would be able to make my goals but now I'm more hopeful.*



What is your new regimen?


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 20, 2010)

I think only posted once in this whole thread but I'm continuing to weave it up until next year.  Hopefully I reach bsl by june 2011.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd like to join (pretty please!)
*What's your regimen?*
I moisturize with Donna Marie Moisture Mist everyday, usually twice a day, baggy with my hair in twists, French braids, etc every night, and in the morning, I seal with sunflower oil. I apply a mixture of castor and peppermint oils and leave-in to my edges, then I put on my wig cap and go! I wash and DC under my steamer on Sundays, and co-wash (not all the time) on Wednesdays.
*What Products are you using?*
I use basically the entire Donna Marie line, the Bee Mine poo bars, and everything else I make myself.
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Hiding my hair/protective styling for as long as possible!
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
Around November - December!
I'm hiding my hair so I can't show but I am 4.5" from APL now! I will add my starting pic and update pic at the same time in December when the HYH challenge is over.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^why come on in davis!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ Hahaha. Thanks Nikki! I said I wasn't going to go back into my challenge junkie habits, but I might be getting back up there again! I am only going to be in BSL 2011, MBL 2012, and something else. That's it! 3 is the max from now on! Lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay... So I think I'm about an inch and a half away from BSL... By the end of the year, I hope I'm about an inch PAST BSL so that way I can trim it back up to BSL... We'll see though... Like I said before though, latest is March!

Hope I make it with no set backs though (My silly self wants color and "change" though...)

UGH... Oh these hair decisions!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> What is your new regimen?


 
Since coming to LHGF in July I've changed made a point to find what hair products work for me rather than just using what my mom uses.  I've officially been on it since August.

DC-ing on all my wash days with Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Breakage Defense
Kenra Clarifying Shampoo (and sometimes the Volumizing Shampoo)
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Moisturizing Shampoo
Moisturizing every day with Pantene Relaxed & Natural Daily Cream Moisturizer and Doo-Gro Anti-Breakage Growth Lotion for my ends
Wrapping my hair in a silk scarf every night 
Taking daily Iron, Folic Acid, Multi-Vitamin and B-complex vitamins


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Hahaha. Thanks Nikki! I said I wasn't going to go back into my challenge junkie habits, but I might be getting back up there again! I am only going to be in BSL 2011, MBL 2012, and something else. That's it! 3 is the max from now on! Lol.


 
the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem lmao JK!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 21, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> Well I will be cheering u on and keeping an eye on your progress for motivation.
> I'm about 16 month post but I feel like I had a small set back from a BKT.  I believe my hair is a little past APL now.  I will not be flat ironing until December but I think I will cut one to two inches off.  I am working nursing my hair back to health.  So far so good.


 
Thanks! I guess I should remain hopeful! 16 months post is awesome. How long are you gonna go?


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... So I think I'm about an inch and a half away from BSL... By the end of the year, I hope I'm about an inch PAST BSL so that way I can trim it back up to BSL... We'll see though... Like I said before though, latest is March!
> 
> Hope I make it with no set backs though (My silly self wants color and "change" though...)
> 
> UGH... Oh these hair decisions!



I'm with you on the wanting change! I want layers so bad but I just can't bring myself to do it just yet. I also have about an inch and a half before I'm BSB and I hope that I'm past it in Dec so that I can trim back to it and use next year to make full BSL and get close to MBL which is my final goal.


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

hey Chas.....you want layers and i want a blunt cut....what do you say we switch? hahhaha!

no seriously, from one who has layers, once they are in, it takes an incredible amount of time to grow them even again, so definitely be sure you are ready for that before the cut.

as it is, who knows how long my longest layers will have to grow before i can cut up to my shortest layer and still have some decent length left over......my shortest is still around SL. patience.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

@grow: Why are you growing out your layers? I definitely plan to maintain my natural layers because I know they make my hair have more body and look fuller, since I have thin hair. I think I'm just going to let my hair do what it wants until I reach my goal, and then continue cutting it. I guess at some point, it will end up being cut bluntly by doing so, but I think  I would just get layers cut back in it. Is there any particular reason why you don't like your layers? Is it just a superficial thing, or is there like some annoyance you have with it in terms of styling or whatever? Just digging for info! I definitely have never weighed the pros and cons of layers vs blunt cut, so I am interested to know.


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

@Davisbr88, hey i hear a congratulations is in order! a while back (i haven't been aboard for a few days, but got some of the msgs. via phone) i read that you are just 4 inches shy of a big landmark and that's awesome! i'm so happy for you and i know it feels good, right?! yay!

for me with the layers, it's a personal choice because i have very fine hair and feel that it would look alot fuller if it were all the same length. it wasn't such a big deal when i was above the shoulder, but as it grows longer, it has the risk of looking thinner on the ends just because there aren't many layers at that length, and i don't want see through hair.

see through hair is when the lead hairs are alot longer (there's a new thread dedicated to this) and the bulk of the hair has to play "catch up", which is really not so nice looking on long hair. so that's why i want to grow out my layers so that my ends look full and thicker. 
but again, it's a personal choice, i'm sure there are many ladies that don't need all of that coverage.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

grow said:


> hey Chas.....you want layers and i want a blunt cut....what do you say we switch? hahhaha!
> 
> no seriously, from one who has layers, once they are in, *it takes an incredible amount of time to grow them even again*, so definitely be sure you are ready for that before the cut.
> 
> as it is, who knows how long my longest layers will have to grow before i can cut up to my shortest layer and still have some decent length left over......my shortest is still around SL. patience.


 
That's why I'm taking my time with making the decision to get layers. I had light layers last year when I started my HHJ and they have grown out rather nicely, however, the layers I'm thinking about will probably take years to even out but my hair would be FIERCE, lol 

Decisions, decisions...




davisbr88 said:


> @grow: Why are you growing out your layers? I definitely plan to maintain my natural layers because I know they make my hair have more body and look fuller, since I have thin hair. I think I'm just going to let my hair do what it wants until I reach my goal, and then continue cutting it. I guess at some point, it will end up being cut bluntly by doing so, but I think  I would just get layers cut back in it. Is there any particular reason why you don't like your layers? Is it just a superficial thing, or is there like some annoyance you have with it in terms of styling or whatever? Just digging for info! I definitely have never weighed the pros and cons of layers vs blunt cut, so I am interested to know.



I know that this wasn't directed to me but I also have fine hair and layers did give me the fullness and movement that I wanted. I loved wearing my hair down when I had layers but once I put it in a ponytail, it looked terribly thin due to the different lengths so I always wore my hair down. I didn't know at the time (pre LHCF) that the friction between my hair and my clothing was leading to the breakage I was experiencing and it destroyed my ends. So it was purely a superficial thing for me to grow out my layers. I want them back now since I am armed with so much more knowledge than before.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 22, 2010)

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... So I think I'm about an inch and a half away from BSL... By the end of the year, I hope I'm about an inch PAST BSL so that way I can trim it back up to BSL... We'll see though... Like I said before though, latest is March!
> 
> Hope I make it with no set backs though (My silly self wants color and "change" though...)
> 
> UGH... Oh these hair decisions!



*Congratulations Soror!  I'm feenin for some color change also, I've decided to make some clip-ins that have some blond streaks.  Maybe you could do that?*



grow said:


> hey Chas.....you want layers and i want a blunt cut....what do you say we switch? hahhaha!
> 
> no seriously, from one who has layers, once they are in, it takes an incredible amount of time to grow them even again, so definitely be sure you are ready for that before the cut.
> 
> as it is, who knows how long my longest layers will have to grow before i can cut up to my shortest layer and still have some decent length left over......my shortest is still around SL. patience.


*
ME TOOOO girl!  I will always want some slight layers but my SHS cut me in a mullet in 09....so my sides are SOOOO much shorter than my back! *



chasturner84 said:


> I'm with you on the wanting change! I want layers so bad but I just can't bring myself to do it just yet. I also have about an inch and a half before I'm BSB and I hope that I'm past it in Dec so that I can trim back to it and use next year to make full BSL and get close to MBL which is my final goal.


*
MBL is my final goal also!*



grow said:


> for me with the layers, it's a personal choice because i have very fine hair and feel that it would look alot fuller if it were all the same length. it wasn't such a big deal when i was above the shoulder, but as it grows longer, it has the risk of looking thinner on the ends just because there aren't many layers at that length, and i don't want see through hair.



*I agree, I want very slight long layers eventually.  But I want enough hair at the "bottom" to be full all over, my hair right now is so sad with the thousand of layers my SHS gave me!

Is anyone else having issues with the "mentioned" feature?  I get the notification but when I go to see where/what the comment is, there is nothing listed there!  Also...did the thank feature disappear?  I don't post a whole lot in the hair section here so IDK if it's just me!*


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> *Congratulations Soror!  I'm feenin for some color change also, I've decided to make some clip-ins that have some blond streaks.  Maybe you could do that?*
> 
> *
> MBL is my final goal also!*



I made some clip-ins last weekend that made my hair BSL and it was gorgeous! I definitely would try this safer method to add a bit of color to my life for the winter. Auburn maybe?  Why didn't I know about this when I was destroying my hair by gluing in tracks with color?! Ugh!! 

Sidenote: Yay Soror! I'm happy to see a LCHF'er who isn't shooting for WL...We're rare!


----------



## NYDee (Sep 22, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

@grow: Hahaha. 4" away is probably not worthy of a congrats, but I appreciate it anyway!!!! Lol. Anyway, that's interesting what you say about having see-through ends with layers. It does make sense though. I don't want see-through ends! But I am coveting that awesome U-shape!

@chasturner84: Thanks for chiming in! But I'm confused... you say that you didn't like how thin your ponytail was with layers, but now you want them again?


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @grow: Hahaha. 4" away is probably not worthy of a congrats, but I appreciate it anyway!!!! Lol. Anyway, that's interesting what you say about having see-through ends with layers. It does make sense though. I don't want see-through ends! But I am coveting that awesome U-shape!
> 
> @chasturner84: Thanks for chiming in! But I'm confused... you say that you didn't like how thin your ponytail was with layers, but now you want them again?


 
My hair was shoulder length and damaged when I had them last but you couldn't tell me that my hair didn't look good.  My hair is healthier and a lot longer and thicker so the ponytail problem shouldn't be an issue this time especially since I'm only wanting face framing layers (which will take forever to grow out, hence my hesitation) and a light top layer.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 23, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> *Congratulations Soror!  I'm feenin for some color change also, I've decided to make some clip-ins that have some blond streaks.  Maybe you could do that?*
> 
> YES! I think this is an awesome idea! I might have to try this!
> 
> Thank you Soror!


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

NYDee said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?



NYDee, i sure don't think it's too late at all! 

join in the fun, the more the merrier!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome NYDee!

I'd join the layers discussion but I have no idea what I want to do with regards to styling after I texlax in Jan. I think it will really depend on how much growth and retention I've had.

Have a groovy day!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ladies, this APL hump is killing me! How come I get so close and my hair seems to STOP growing!? Is APL just my terminal length? Feeling discouraged...


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, this APL hump is killing me! How come I get so close and my hair seems to STOP growing!? Is APL just my terminal length? Feeling discouraged...



newbeginnings2010, don't be discourged honey....we all go through this from time to time....the growing pains is a regular situation, but for sure, your hair is growing!

it's always growing! (even though we can't see it so well...)

how many ts have you been at APL in the past?

what were you doing with your hair when you were at APL those times?

what are you doing differently now that you are at APL this time?

by doing some searching into what has worked in the past and what hasn't, it should help to find out how to get you over this hump, but from my personal journey, it's the bunning that got me from SL to APL, so i suppose i will do the same to move on to the next big landmark goal.

sure i would love to use some heat and feel my flat ironed hair blowing in the wind, but that would only keep me where i am now (until the heat would risk it breaking off), and surely NOT take me where i want to be, so examine you reggie well with what you know works!

above all else, stick with it! consistency is key and do not, under any circumstances, give up girlie!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 23, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, this APL hump is killing me! How come I get so close and my hair seems to STOP growing!? Is APL just my terminal length? Feeling discouraged...


 
I doubt APL is your terminal length. I doubt APL is terminal for anyone. How are you wearing your hair? Do you co wash often? Do you think it's over manipulation? Spill it.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

grow said:


> @newbeginnings2010, don't be discourged honey....we all go through this from time to time....the growing pains is a regular situation, but for sure, your hair is growing!
> 
> it's always growing! (even though we can't see it so well...)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the encouragement @grow! Here's an analysis from what I can remember:

In the past (2006 - 2008) I was cowashing 3 times a week, rollersetting, and bunning (or ponytails).
It broke off because I got lazy and traded the roller sets for a flat-iron (2008-2009).
Every other time that I've gotten close to APL, I cut off the ends because they weren't even enough for me (2008-2009).
This time I stretched my relaxer to 6 months, but I think I suffered breakage in the beginning because of a bad braids incident and roughly handling my hair in the beginning of the stretch (around weeks 10 - 15).
I relaxed on Tuesday, and in the past 8 - 10 weeks I've been treating my hair like silk. NO MORE flat-ironing for me, unless it's the roots after a rollerset. I also now have a very consistent hair care routine. I guess now I just have to add bit of time for a perfect HHJ recipe...I'm just impatient!


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^

sounds like you're  doing the right things with your hair right now, and thank goodness you're not treating it like the bad stepchild anymore, lol!

but the thing that really stuck out for me was what you wrote about cutting off those ends to "keep them even" every time you were near APL.  hmmmmmmm.........

there's a thread i'd like you to check out:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread499276.html

you see, many times we are the ones who hinder our progress by wanting our hair to "look perfect" at every stage of its growth, and growing pains also (imho) means accepting that sometimes, it won't.

on that thread you will see that this lady got her full bodied length in 5 months, but if she had continued to cut to keep it perfect looking, she might still be struggling with it being alot shorter. (post #6 has the pics)

it makes me wonder how many times that i too, cut off my progress to achieve even ends.

at the same time, it took the patience of waiting the 5 months it took, and believe me, i'm no expert on patience, but newbeginnings2010 , if you hang in there, we can learn to be patient together!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

grow
Thanks girl! You know you're the sweetest lady on this board! We need a Sweetheart FOTM just for you! 

I checked out the thread, and I will avoid my Scissor Monster evil:.  Since my roller set on Wednesday came out puffy (I forgot the holding product  ), I can't tell what my ends look like, and I'm gonna keep it that way. My hair is falling a little past SL with my curly roller set, so it helps me avoid thinking about the ends. I'm going back to bunning daily after my birthday in two weeks. Must....Resist....Scissor....Monster...evil:


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 24, 2010)

grow thanks for including the link to the lead hairs challenge. Although I will be getting a good trim to get rid of splits in Dec, I'm gonna jump all over that challenge for next year. I had never even heard of lead hairs...wow...I always thought my ends were breaking. Thanks girl!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

Took my braids out Wednesday and I'm in love with my NG!!!  Hopefully my growth rate stays the same b/c if so, I'll be able to claim BSL by summer of next year (fingers crossed on that though)


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

@NikkiQ - SWEEEEEEET! 
I can't wait to see!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it December yet?????


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

You laugh b/c it's true newbeginnings2010


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ, I know, I know...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes it's December ladies! Show some hair!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

^^Stop being a bad influence! I'm hiding until December woman!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

UGH. December... why do you taunt me so?!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

what's the purpose of this challenge again? lol seems like we're ALL suffering!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL! Now you all know you are wrong. I need to take my braids down to get my hair ready to braid again and you all have me wanting to run for the flat iron. 

Cut it out!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> what's the purpose of this challenge again? lol seems like we're ALL suffering!


 
Boy you ain't lying! LMAO! I'm just telling myself that the less manipulation and the less I see it, the least tempted I'll be to flat iron or BC.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

And I'M just telling myself that if my hair isn't to my butt by December after all this that I'm going ham in the streets.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^


----------



## cocoma (Sep 24, 2010)

Can I join?
I have been lurking for a few months and am still trying to figure this thing out.  I have been natural before about 10 years ago and didn't have a clue as to  how to care for my hair.  All natural again and trying to grow out to BS or MBL.  Practically the same on me I am on 5"0.

As soon as I figure out how to post pics I will post my starting point.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am finally able to upgrade to the purple rollers and still have a nice curl!!  YAY!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^^ Congrats!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I doubt APL is your terminal length. I doubt APL is terminal for anyone. How are you wearing your hair? Do you co wash often? Do you think it's over manipulation? Spill it.


 
chasturner84, I missed this post by you! I think that it could be over manipulation as well. I think that I'm becoming more stable and consistent in my regimen these days (like the past 12 - 15 weeks or so), but I'm just being impatient. I know it could potentially take 1-2 years to reach my goal, depending on how well I care for my hair and leaving those scissors alone. I'm not ready to lose hope just yet, but sometimes...


----------



## cocoma (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok.
I want in.  I am new but I have been lurking for a few months.  I am not quite sure of my length.  I have not used heat this summer and don't plan on flat ironing until December.

http://http://i27.servimg.com/u/f27/15/67/23/53/dscn0511.jpg


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 24, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I am finally able to upgrade to the purple rollers and still have a nice curl!!  YAY!


 
Congrats, topnotch1010!


and  cocoma!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 25, 2010)

cocoma said:


> Ok.
> I want in.  I am new but I have been lurking for a few months.  I am not quite sure of my length.  I have not used heat this summer and don't plan on flat ironing until December.
> 
> http://http://i27.servimg.com/u/f27/15/67/23/53/dscn0511.jpg


 
Welcome!

::throws e-confetti::


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> @grow thanks for including the link to the lead hairs challenge. Although I will be getting a good trim to get rid of splits in Dec, I'm gonna jump all over that challenge for next year. I had never even heard of lead hairs...wow...I always thought my ends were breaking. Thanks girl!


 
@chasturner84, i'm so glad you found it useful, girlie and so happy to know you're going to join us! @Bigmommah is there, too! i'm so grateful to be sharing this journey with you marvelous ladies!



NikkiQ said:


> Took my braids out Wednesday and I'm in love with my NG!!!  Hopefully my growth rate stays the same b/c if so, I'll be able to claim BSL by summer of next year (fingers crossed on that though)


 


NikkiQ said:


> Is it December yet?????


 
@NikkiQ, i know you're in the hyh challenge with me, but c'mon.....just a peek?!



topnotch1010 said:


> I am finally able to upgrade to the purple rollers and still have a nice curl!!  YAY!


 
@topnotch1010, honey, you KNOW ya can't come up in here with news that good and not feed our hair porn appetite while you're at it!
don't be a tease sistah! CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!
WE WANT SOME PITCHAS!!!!

just love some good eye candy!!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

You ladies are as motivating as a cup of coffee to me! I had to stop packing to sneak a peek at what you're doing "just in case". Ok back to packing for me.

Have a groovy day!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bigmommah Where are you headed off to? New house? (Sorry if you've already said - I just joined this thread not too long ago) If so, congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> @chasturner84, i'm so glad you found it useful, girlie and so happy to know you're going to join us! @Bigmommah is there, too! i'm so grateful to be sharing this journey with you marvelous ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol! When I take my NG pics for the sulfur challenge update this week, I'll be sure to post them in here. NG shots aren't against the rules of the HYH challenge. LOOP HOLE!!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

We're staying in Houston just moving closer to our jobs while we finalize where we want to buy. I'm super duper picky lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

My brother is moving into a new house in Houston as well! I believe he is right off of Otey St, I think? Or is it Oday? I don't remember... something with an O. But anyway, congrats!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> @topnotch1010, honey, you KNOW ya can't come up in here with news that good and not feed our hair porn appetite while you're at it!
> don't be a tease sistah! CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!
> WE WANT SOME PITCHAS!!!!
> 
> just love some good eye candy!!!!


 
Finally mastered the flat ironed look with no flat iron!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 25, 2010)

TopNotch10 Girl, you did a WONDERFUL job with your set! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

[





topnotch1010 said:


> Finally mastered the flat ironed look with no flat iron!



SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE PIE!!!

and congrats for the new home, Bigmommah!!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Took my braids out Wednesday and I'm in love with my NG!!!  Hopefully my growth rate stays the same b/c if so, I'll be able to claim BSL by summer of next year (fingers crossed on that though)


 
I feel the same was as you!:woohoo:  I noticed new growth last week on my wash day and I absolutely love it.  Hopefully my hair keeps retaining length at the same rate *crosses fingers* and I can get BSL length before December 2011.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Grow. This is not my final home. I keep wavering between buying in a subdivision or buying land and building. My hubby is getting a teensy bit impatient lol.

@ Topnotch ~ Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 25, 2010)

I have decided not to use a flat iron or blow dryer at all in 2011  At least until December 6, 2011 (my 4 year natural anniversary)

I figure if Kimmaytube can do it year after year, then I know I can hold out for 365 measley days. Heh heh 

If I really want to grow and retain 6 inches that will actually get me to BSL, then I'm going to have to negate all the bad stuff.

I figure if I make myself work out 6 times a week (which I already do), then I'll be too sweaty to even desire a straight style when all I'll do is mess it up 

I'm so serious, that I'm giving my mom and my sister my Sedu and my Maxiglide.  No temptation whatsoever!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

A goal with a plan is a good thing. I wish you all of the best with your endeavors.



Forever in Bloom said:


> I have decided not to use a flat iron or blow dryer at all in 2011  At least until December 6, 2011 (my 4 year natural anniversary)
> 
> I figure if Kimmaytube can do it year after year, then I know I can hold out for 365 measley days. Heh heh
> 
> ...


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd like to join! 

What's your regimen?

_I'm still working that out, but as of right now:_

shampoo & condition, & deep condition with heat weekly
moisturizing my edges & ends three times a week
stretching my relaxers for at least six months
low manipulation, roller setting to style until I am four to six weeks post, using single or crochet braids after that
spraying to moisturize braids two times a week

What Products are you using?

_I like to keep it pretty simple. I have a lot more products lurking in my closet and on my dresser, but these are the ones I actually use._
shampoos & conditioners: tresemmé smooth&silky shampoo & conditioner, neutrogena daily deep conditioner & nexxus humectress.
moisturizers: creme of nature tea tree creme hairdress, elasta qp mango butter moisturizer, proclaim olive moisturizing creme
sprays: aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer, infusium 23 repair & renew leave-in treatment
oils: jojoba, olive  
styling: fantasia ic hair protector straightening serum, proclaim foaming wrap lotion, ampro ice (crochet braids only)

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?

_I'm not really going to change anything that I'm doing, other than my mishap with my flat iron, I think I've come along way in understanding my hair._

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?

_december. 
I realize this is incredibly optimistic, but I'm hoping that a year will be enough time to at least begin to graze this goal.
_

Please include a Starting pic:

_this picture is from the last time I straightened my hair, after my setback in May.
i guess it's about full shoulder length?
I will update with a new picture after I relax my hair again._


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 26, 2010)

esi.adokowa: there is nothing wrong with being optimistic. I think we are more successful with our goals when we are. Example:

August 2009...I was just aiming for APL in 2010 and thought that it was far-fetched because my hair had ALWAYS been SL but I knew it had to be possible if others were doing it. 





August 2010...not only APL but 1-1.5" shy of BSB





So I will tell any/every -one. Be optimistic because it beats being pessimistic any day. Good luck girl; you can do it!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 26, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I have decided not to use a flat iron or blow dryer at all in 2011  At least until December 6, 2011 (my 4 year natural anniversary)
> 
> I figure if Kimmaytube can do it year after year, then I know I can hold out for 365 measley days. Heh heh
> 
> ...



Forever in Bloom you can do it!  If you ever feel a moment of weakness, come to this thread we'll be your motivators!

 esi.adokowa and  to the challenge!!

topnotch1010  your hair!  It looks great!

chasturner84 I don't know if I've said this but your growth is amazing!  I don't know why you say you're a slow grower. 




All of you BSL challengers are my inspirations, seriously!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 26, 2010)

IntheMix08 I'm borderline anemic and my hair growth is directly related to that. I am suppose to take vitamins but I can never remember. When I do take my vitamins consistently I average about 4-4.5"/yr (I'm guessing since I just started paying attention; Side note:I have no idea where the spurt of growth came from this last year); when I don't take them like I should I normally get about 3-3.5"/yr. It's all about retention.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 26, 2010)

Ladies the things that I'm reading make me smile and almost cry at the same time. You guys are such an amazing and encouraging group. I am so glad that I became more active on these boards and joined this group.

***HUGS***


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Ladies the things that I'm reading make me smile and almost cry at the same time. You guys are such an amazing and encouraging group. I am so glad that I became more active on these boards and joined this group.
> 
> ***HUGS***



We are definitely glad to have you with us!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 26, 2010)

let's grow ladies!!! 

I'm feeling great about my hair right now! I plan on doing an Aphogee 2-minute treatment this week and getting a new set of braids done this weekend. Might keep them in for at least another 4-5 weeks.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> IntheMix08 I'm borderline anemic and my hair growth is directly related to that. I am suppose to take vitamins but I can never remember. When I do take my vitamins consistently I average about 4-4.5"/yr (I'm guessing since I just started paying attention; Side note:I have no idea where the spurt of growth came from this last year); when I don't take them like I should I normally get about 3-3.5"/yr. It's all about retention.



Girl  You  Better Take  Those IRON SUPPLEMENTS! I take mine every single day and I have them sitting right on top of the microwave so I won't forget! Seriously, it's not just for your hair.....you could always just eat more iron rich foods and cook with a cast iron pan


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> [B]Forever in Bloom you can do it!  If you ever feel a moment of weakness, come to this thread we'll be your motivators![/B]
> 
> esi.adokowa and  to the challenge!!
> 
> ...


 
Awww thanks! I know I can do it. I plan on purchasing a high quality full-lace wig to wear next year. I have no idea what I'll do in the Summer, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 27, 2010)

Oops ...wrong thread


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 27, 2010)

I would like to join! Only if you let me  I hope it's not too late...
Since I'm on my phone doing some late night browsing, I will fill out the necessary info in the morning.


----------



## grow (Sep 27, 2010)

drmuffin, i'm glad you're joining in the fun!

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 27, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl  You  Better Take  Those IRON SUPPLEMENTS! I take mine every single day and I have them sitting right on top of the microwave so I won't forget! Seriously, it's not just for your hair.....you could always just eat more iron rich foods and cook with a cast iron pan


 
I'm trying to do better! I just hate taking pills so I have been eating a lot more iron rich foods, promise!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to the fun Drmuffin.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

We are now watching you like a group of hawks Ms. Chas!



chasturner84 said:


> I'm trying to do better! I just hate taking pills so I have been eating a lot more iron rich foods, promise!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

^^^that's right! and I wear glasses so you have 4 eyes watching you from me!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

Ladies I am itching to straighten my hair. Not roller set it but break out the flat iron and really get it straight. What's funny is I don't even know what box it's packed in I just have the urge to do it.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL you guys are great....

Bigmommah I've had the same urge since I started feeling my springs of ng. We must resist, WE MUST RESIST!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

@ Chas ~ I'll make you a deal. For each day you take your iron, I'll not flat iron my hair. =) 

Don't you just love positive reinforcement?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> IntheMix08 I'm borderline anemic and my hair growth is directly related to that. I am suppose to take vitamins but I can never remember. When I do take my vitamins consistently I average about 4-4.5"/yr (I'm guessing since I just started paying attention; Side note:I have no idea where the spurt of growth came from this last year); when I don't take them like I should I normally get about 3-3.5"/yr. It's all about retention.


 

Well chasturner84, you are doing well for yourself in the rention department, but I'm with the other ladies! Take those iron supplement!!!


 drmuffin to the challenge!  It's not too late.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 27, 2010)

Am I my sister's keeper? YES I AM!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

^^^


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> @ Chas ~ I'll make you a deal. For each day you take your iron, I'll not flat iron my hair. =)
> 
> Don't you just love positive reinforcement?


 
Deal!!!! I'll take one 2nite (it's been about 2 weeks since I took the last one )


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok Ms. Chas, we have ourselves a deal. I'll switch to pm's so that we don't clutter the group thread too much but I warn you I have a teensy tiny case of OCD so I'll be checking on you often. 

***HUGS***



chasturner84 said:


> Deal!!!! I'll take one 2nite (it's been about 2 weeks since I took the last one )


----------



## grow (Sep 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Deal!!!! I'll take one 2nite (it's been about 2 weeks since I took the last one )


 
chasturner84, i will have to pretend i did not see this post! honey, why did it take 2 weeks to take that helpful little pill? you know, i've got family in TN...don't have us have to come knock on  your door, lol!

it's not only important for your health, but you know it will help your hair too, so please keep up with it sweetie! we wanna see you with long hair AND a healthy body, too!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 28, 2010)

to our newest challenger chickory_bee!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 28, 2010)

I missed a new addition to the fun? How, When, Why, Where????? and hello. =)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> I missed a new addition to the fun? How, When, Why, Where????? and hello. =)


 
She pm'd me.  Hopefully, she'll reply soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

what are the odds of going from NL to APL in 6 months? snowball's chance in hell right?


----------



## kiesha8185 (Sep 29, 2010)

I. AM. IN.  I hope to grow out these layers, and be full APL (after a trim) by December 30, 2011, God willing.  I'll post a starting picture on October 1, 2010.

-Wash every 2 weeks. Shampoo with Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo.
-Apply Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor for 5 minutes in shower.
-Deep condition with heat for 20 minutes with Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer.
-Apply a cocktail of stuff as a leave-in.
-Rollerset under Pibbs 514 for 60 minutes with 2 inch rollers (purple).

*What Products are you using?*
-All I use between washes is Homocrin Natural Nourishing Conditioner For Dry and Brittle Hair, only a dab on my ends every couple days.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

External
-Wear my hair up in between washes.
-Deep condition with heat and rollerset with every wash.
-Only use direct heat (flat iron) when I get a touch-up (4/1/11, 7/1/11, 10/1/11, 12/30/11).

Internal
-Drink 2 liters of water a day, with MSM.
-Eating lots of fruits and veges, and eat healthy.
-Exercise at least 4 days a week.
-Get at least 7 hours of sleep each night.
-Pray 

I know this plan is pretty simple, but it is feasbile for me.  I anticipate growing 1/4 of an inch each month.  That's 3.75 in the next 15 months.  I think my hair grows faster than that, but I want to account for my trims.

I may be getting kinky twists from October to November.  It's hurricane season here in FL and I don't feel like fighting against the weather!  I will post a pic before I get that done.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 29, 2010)

Kiesha, I love your hair.  (surprise Fotki follower)
*runs out*


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I'm onto something for retaining length.  I just made my own half wig and it looks amazing! I will be wearing it with my hair braided until I get my next relaxer and I will do a length check then in November.  I have alot of curly new growth that my hair only touches my shoulders when wet, when it's dry I am neck length.  Anywho, here is my video on how I made my wig and the end result!

YouTube - homemade half wig


----------



## kiesha8185 (Sep 29, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Kiesha, I love your hair.  (surprise Fotki follower)
> *runs out*


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 29, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Kiesha, I love your hair.  (surprise Fotki follower)
> *runs out*


 
*jumps down from ceiling* 
Me. too.
It looks so thick and healthy...I'm so jealous!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 29, 2010)

your half wig looked really good, SimplyLeesh

 kiesha8185


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 29, 2010)

@ Kiesha ~ Welcome and I have to agree on the hair. It looks amazing!

@ Leesh ~ If I wore wigs I'd want to rock one like the one you made. Great work!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly and IntheMix08, thank you so much!  HHG, ladies....let's make it to BSL together!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ladies!  I am in a sew in, my first self-install!  I'm so proud!  Just giving my hair a break - I think I will keep it about 4 weeks.  Here are some pics (click to enlarge):


----------



## LushLox (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn you've all got some lovely hair


----------



## cocoma (Sep 30, 2010)

Will someone please tell me how to post pics?!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 30, 2010)

@Ebonyprincess ~ Your install looks amazing.

Cream Tee ~ You made my day with that compliment. Thank you.

cocoma ~ If you look at the picture frame icon next to the weblink in your posting box, it's the 7th icon from the left, that is the one you select. You then copy and paste the location of the picture that you want to post. Many ladies use Fotki. I myself use Photobucket.

I hope that helps.


----------



## cocoma (Sep 30, 2010)

wow my back looks huge!

Thanks Bigmommah,  

[IMG]http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cocoma1/DSCN0553.jpg[/IMG]

I hope this works.  This is my starting pic not quite sure of my length.  I have not straightened it all summer.


----------



## cmw45 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in. I think I can get there. However, I am going to get a trim in December and maybe a texlax (going to see Dontspeakdefeat in Atlanta) so IDK. I am currently an inch beyond APL so I should be able to get there by the end of December but maybe not after the trim.


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. It been a while since I stopped in.  Great to see all the new members and everyones progress.  Welcome ladies.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 1, 2010)

@ Cocoma ~ You're welcome and your back looks fine.

@ CMW45 ~ Welcome to the fun!

@ MsWoWFactor ~ Good to see you! Glad you decided to stop in to check on us.

Have a groovy day ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I'll be within 2" of APL by the end of the year. There! I said it!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 1, 2010)

This weekend, I'll be doing a wash, protein treatment, DC and a rollerset (and if necessary, flat iron the roots).  Looking forward to it, since I've been on an airdried bun kick lately.  

 cmw45!


----------



## drmuffin (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys for the welcome! Now let's get this party started!

My Reggie: Co-wash, moisturizing and sealing, wash/DC once a week, taking vits, rollersetting, TRYING to bun!

Products: 
HE HH
NTM Silk Touch Leave-In
JBCO
Ayruvedic powders (Hesh Amla, shikakai, and brahmi)
Megatek for conditioning (not as a scalp application. Tried the scalp thing, couldn't keep up and frustrated at the shedding. Gonna try just conditioning with it)
Bio Infusion Conditioning Balm
It's a 10! Shine Spray
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Mizani Thermasmooth Heat Protection Serum

What am I doing specifically? Moisturizing and protecting

What Month do I expect to reach BSL: Let's here it for December 2011!

I think that's it...


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge. I am in the BSL 2010 challenge, but I only expect to be grazing BSL by the end of the year. So hopefully I will be full BSL by March 2011.

My Regi

SCurl, Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, 

Co-washing, Wet bunning, Half Wigging it

Relaxer Stretching & Protective Styling

* My starting picture is of my air dried hair. I think my longest layers are at BSB when flat ironed, so I still have a ways to go.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm slowly becoming a wigaholic. I can't stop looking at hairsisters and plotting on new LFs and half wigs I want to buy


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 4, 2010)

@ Nikki ~  Go ahead and claim your short term goal. I am believing with you for it!

@ LuvliLocks ~ Welcome to the fun.

I'm bunning this week and unpacking from the move.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been constantly checking my length in the mirror.  So, I know all too well about being fixated on something NikkiQ,  


How's everyone? It's a new week (and month)!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey ladies

Just lettin everyone know that I've been lurking everyday and loving the positive vibes in here! Still don't feel quite worthy of posting in here but I'll give an update: I'm just bunning lol been bunning everyday and will bun everyday until Christmas time...probably wear a braidout this Saturday for a football and then a flat ironed for thanksgiving.

HHG everyone!


----------



## Charz (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 4, 2010)

Checkin' in.  I haven't been doing too much lately with my hair.  I have been swapping more with flat two strand twists and wet bunning.  I plan on washing my hair tonight and putting in some flat two strand twists to wear for the next 3 days.  As the colder weather starts to approach, I will be going back to swapping in the strawler sets.  I am struggling with testing out new products to see what works.  I want (and WILL BE) going back to my love, Jane Carter, this week.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 4, 2010)

@LaFemmeNaturelle

You stop that!

You are worthy and always welcome here. Now get that into your spirit (sorry I was brought up in da church) before I start posting LaFemme is welcome in this thread every day thereby making the others upset and getting myself removed. 

Thanks for the update on what you're up to.

@TruMe ~ What products are you testing? Are you trying different leave-in's or conditioner's or all aspects at once?

@NikkiQ ~ You are tempting me with these wigs. Stop. 

To our newest members 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Just lettin everyone know that I've been lurking everyday and loving the positive vibes in here! Still don't feel quite worthy of posting in here but I'll give an update: I'm just bunning lol been bunning everyday and will bun everyday until Christmas time...probably wear a braidout this Saturday for a football and then a flat ironed for thanksgiving.
> 
> HHG everyone!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

Bigmommah they are very addictive I'm tellin ya 

I only have about 4 LFs right now but I plan on adding a few more LFs,half wigs aka halfies as I like to call them, full caps and phony ponys. Can't wait until my little play money comes in b/c I have them all picked out already.

I think I'm gonna go ahead and claim SL now. after looking at the pics I took the last time I took my braids out, I think it's safe to say that once I flat iron my hair it'll be past my shoulders.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 4, 2010)

Bigmommah - I am testing all different aspects but was migrating them a little at a time.  I have been trying the DE Leave-in (hating it) then after a month or so, I tried to add the DE conditioner thinking that I wasn't getting the full effect of the leave-in because maybe they need to work together(again, wrong).  I feel that my hair gets dryer faster with the DE line versus the Jane Carter line.  I did also try their new natural line, but only once, and it seemed to do much better than the regular line products.  The plan was to move onto Mixed Chicks but I'm scared and want to go back to what I know.  Idk, this search is difficult.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 4, 2010)

Charz!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just checking in lol.  Washed my hair over the weekend and I'm still loving my new growth!! I'm hoping I can take some time to post update pics but life has me super-busy and tired right now.  If my hair keeps going at this rate I'll definitely be able to reach my goal.  

My mom's been asking what products and methods I'm using so I've passed my regimen to her and she loves it!


----------



## Miss_C (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I washed and DC'd today. Still waiting on my package from Qhemet's sale. But I think I'm finally closing in on a solid arsenal of products. Only thing left to do is be patient. Blah, that's the worst part.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 4, 2010)

checking in!  loving my weave for the moment, happy to be getting some use out of my hot tools since I virtually never use direct heat on my real hair.  Going to be adding a few more tracks for fullness as I have an event coming up.  I will be seeing friends that haven't seen my progress in person so I am VERY happy to be weaved up at the moment!  I want my BIG REVEAL to them to be JAW DROPPING at a full, blunt, healthy BSL!   This gives me the versatility to wear my hair down in beautiful curls/waves while keeping my true hair hidden!  Come next year this time, they will be STUNNED at my real hair being longer than my current install!


----------



## TdotGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I'm joining. I was in BSL by 2010 challenge, but due to a weave mishap I'm back to square one again. I'm hoping to make BSL by the end of summer. I'll continue to use jbco, bun, deep condition, and co-wash every few days. I'm staying far away from weaves.

My starting pic is in the siggy. I cut 3-4 inches off. It could be more, but I don't want to think about it!

HHG!


----------



## HarySituation (Oct 4, 2010)

Miss_C
Qhemet had a sale? When? I never receive an emails from them.


----------



## maryb (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I'm a newbie and i've started my HJ in July. Thanks to all of you for your tips and informative posts :  in the  2 past months i've learned so much about how  to take care of my hair, much much  more than in 20 years with "coiffeur et salon de beauté" here in Paris. For the winter time i've decided to wear a protective style : a light yaki hair net wig that allows me to treat my braided hair underneath.
I use my special mix every day and will do the first length check this saturday. I don't know if i'll be able to make BSL in december, but taking care of my hair and aiming for this length  is already a big big progress for me.  I thought before LHCF that unless she is mixed, a black women can't grow long hair! Stupid me !
I'll keep you all posted !


----------



## Miss_C (Oct 5, 2010)

hairysituation Whoops my bad, I got hairveda and Qhemet mixed up in my head. I ordered samples from Qhemet and found out about the Hairveda sale and ordered from them within a day or so of each other. Lawd all this online ordering is getting out of hand, I can't even keep track!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 5, 2010)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Just checking in lol.  Washed my hair over the weekend and I'm still loving my new growth!! I'm hoping I can take some time to post update pics but life has me super-busy and tired right now.  If my hair keeps going at this rate I'll definitely be able to reach my goal.
> 
> My mom's been asking what products and methods I'm using so I've passed my regimen to her and she loves it!


 


maryb said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm a newbie and i've started my HJ in July. Thanks to all of you for your tips and informative posts :  in the  2 past months i've learned so much about how  to take care of my hair, much much  more than in 20 years with "coiffeur et salon de beauté" here in Paris. For the winter time i've decided to wear a protective style : a light yaki hair net wig that allows me to treat my braided hair underneath.
> I use my special mix every day and will do the first length check this saturday. I don't know if i'll be able to make BSL in december, but taking care of my hair and aiming for this length  is already a big big progress for me.  I thought before LHCF that unless she is mixed, a black women can't grow long hair! Stupid me !
> I'll keep you all posted !


 
  Looking forward to the pictures! 



 to the challenge, TdotGirl!



My Update: With my hair being straight my ends were driving me crazy so I gave myself a semi trim.  Just enough to calm my nerves but not enough to notice a change in length.  I'm now content.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

I think I may be able to achieve BSL by my birthday next year(Sept 24th,2011). I'll be about 17 months post relaxer so hopefully I have some decent NG to show for it


----------



## TruMe (Oct 7, 2010)

I am barely hitting APL in the back nape area but just hitting CL up top around my face.  I'm desperately looking for more NG.  I want to chop these relaxed ends off so bad!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Well at least you're getting close to achieving full APL. Next stop...BSL!!! I'm still a few inches from APL myself so I have a way to go,but I'm trying to be patient. Key word there being "trying" b/c Lord knows it's hard


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 7, 2010)

Checking in! I've been faithfully applying Bee Mine every other night or every night some weeks, taking Country Life Maxi Hair and Country Life Natural Garlic, moisturizing every night. I'm 6 weeks post (this saturday) and I can't stop playing in my coily new growth. 4-5 more weeks left in my stretch, can't wait to see my progress. I feel like my stretch is going very well. 

*HHG ladies!!*


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 8, 2010)

I think I'm about to start weaving it up... I might weave it up now then take it down for Thanksgiving and THEN straighten it out in December (guarantee'd cold weather, no humidity/less frizz...)

Hmmmm....

As for now, I'm in individual braids...

I'm always talkin about what I'm gonna do, but Lord knows I just started my job and don't have money to play around with for hair lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 8, 2010)

PS I'm kinda excited because I know my hair is growing! My hair comfortably rests at CBL in individual braids!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 8, 2010)

Still wigging it here. Same regimen: DC weekly, moisturize and seal, chlorella and biotin. I think I should invest in some growth aides.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 8, 2010)

I am sooo happy everyone is doing well. Finally got the new router installed at home so I can get back to my obsessive checking up on you all. =)

Hair wise I have to say I am loving trying new up-do's with my pony tail. I move it around and since I use a hair zing type of thing it's not so close together allowing me to manipulate it a bit more without worrying about pulling or pressure. 

I can not wait until this weekend to pamper myself a bit. This move has been a monster. Doing my hair and nails will be a real treat. Since joining a challenge in the Nail Fanatics thread my nails are now .25 of an inch long. I am so excited. 

I can't wait for our reveal. It will be the first time I will have used direct heat on my hair in 6 months. I know that I am going to trim a bit so I want it to be as straight as possible when I do. My daughter stretched a bit of it the other night (I always take out my hair zing and let my hair free for a few minutes before twisting it up loosely when I get home). She estimates that I'm .5 of an inch past APL currently which made me grin but I won't claim it until after the new year.

My hair seems a bit more "fly away" to me right now so I am going to start putting grease on my ends to see if that helps.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

^^^ on making it to APL!!!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 8, 2010)

You are too kind Ms. NikkiQ! Thank you.[

QUOTE=NikkiQ;12083839]^^^ on making it to APL!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally got a recent starting pic... Looks like im currently APL , I hope to be  BSL by March 2011










*Products I will be using*
Shampoo/Cleanse: Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, Dr.Bronners Lavender Castile Soap
Conditioner:Herbal Essences LTR ,HH, Color Me Happy , or NOYF.Aussie Moist
Rinse:Apple Cider Vinegar
Deep Conditioner: (cocktail)Lekair Cholesterol Plus,ORS OO Replenishing, Silicon Mix,EQP Intense Fortifying Conditioner,AO Honeysuckle Rose
Moisturizer/Leave-In:HE LTR Leave In, V05 Passionfruit Smoothie, Kimtube LI
Hair Oils: EVOO/Jamaican Black Castor/Crisco Shortening (to seal) Vatika Oil , and Amla
Treatments: Henna, Cassia

*Daily regimen*
  Moisturize and seal every other day

*Weekly Regimen*
 (Mid Week, if needed) Prepoo w/Alma & Vatika Oil, w/ steam for 15 mins, then oil rinse w/EVOO & Castor Oil....

Every Sunday cleanse hair, and DC w/ steam for 30 mins
Spritz hair w/ ACV/water mix

*Monthly regimen*
Henna 1x every 2 weeks

Cassia 1x every 2 weeks


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm at my 8 week mark for post relaxer and I am so tempted to relax all this new growth. My goal was to relax the weekend of my Bday (Nov 9th), but I'm getting a little impatient and my new growth is a bit unmanageable in the crown. I was half wiggin it, but I was still needing to keep my exposed hair the same texture as the wig which amounted to some direct heat (I will roller set more). Maybe God is telling me something because the hot water boiler broke in my house today...lol.


----------



## Qtee (Oct 9, 2010)

I want in...
What's your regimen? Mostly WNG's, since its getting colder I want to wear my hair str8 more often..I need to perfect my roller sets cause I dont want to flat iron it alot..
What Products are you using? Tresemme moisturizig curls, eco styler with olive oil, argan oil and olive oil..those are my staples
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? IDK...I dont think I need to do much other than DC weekly and limit my direct heat...
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I'm hoping by the summer to be @ BSL..
Please include a Starting pic: I will include a starting pic after I str8en today..


----------



## indarican (Oct 9, 2010)

I would to join!!!!


----------



## Qtee (Oct 9, 2010)

starting pic..I str8ened my hair for the 2nd time this year..I can never get my roots str8 so I put it in a ponytail...


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd like to join, i'm transitioning though so i have some cutting to do but let's see if i can make it just the same. My hair was APL and i cut about 4 inches of my relaxed hair off so now i have layers between NL and CBL. 

What's your regimen? I wash weekly with CON and DC with a protein condish, a moisturizing one and oil, i use whichever my hand catches. I blow dry every wash or every other wash and flat iron for length checks.

What Products are you using? CON condish, Aphogee 2 minute, cholesterol, EVOO, coconut oil, castor oil, motions CPR protein, Keracare Humecto

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Nightly scalp massages or however often i can manage them.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I think i'm gonna need the whole year for this one since i have some more cutting to do so i'll say December.

Please include a Starting pic:
I'm going to get my hair evened up on Monday since i just did a rough chop myself so i'll post a starting pic then.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 10, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> I'm at my 8 week mark for post relaxer and I am so tempted to relax all this new growth. My goal was to relax the weekend of my Bday (Nov 9th), but I'm getting a little impatient and my new growth is a bit unmanageable in the crown. I was half wiggin it, but I was still needing to keep my exposed hair the same texture as the wig which amounted to some direct heat (I will roller set more). Maybe God is telling me something because the hot water boiler broke in my house today...lol.



What did you decide to do?

 Qtee, indarican and Khaiya!


----------



## ezina (Oct 10, 2010)

I just realized that I never posted a starting pic...I'll try to take one by the end of the week. I know I've made APL, but by how far is the question. I have this nasty W going on. When I last trimmed, it came back again! I'm just going to let it be...I don't even keep my hair out most of the time. Anyway, how is everyone?


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Oct 10, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> What did you decide to do?


 
I caved and relaxed today with silk elements lye relaxer. I'm so happy that I gained length about an inch for an 8 week stretch and now I am officially SL (not full SL yet). I am so in love with this site and I can't believe that my hair can grow so fast just by taking better care of it. Sorry no pic because my camera is not working right now


----------



## indarican (Oct 11, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> What did you decide to do?
> 
> Qtee, indarican and Khaiya!


 
Thanks... i will post my startup info later on in the day!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

How's it growing ladies?


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How's it growing ladies?


 
Hey NikkiQ! I'm 7 weeks post and the new growth is so tough to part. I have had to cut manipulation from little to non so I'm only washing once a week now. I think this stretch will be the most difficult one so far but I may actually gain some length this stretch.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

chasturner84 how long are you stretching for this time around?


----------



## Charz (Oct 12, 2010)

Wearing my hair in a stretched state is really cutting down on SSK. I hope to be full BSL (where my mole is) June 2011.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 12, 2010)

Im tryna figure out styles I can do to leave my hair alone during the week, I really wanna retain as much length as I can, but I just cant get down with protective styling like _that_


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 12, 2010)

NikkiQ I'm stretching for 18 weeks. It will definitely be a rough one...


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 12, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> Is it too late to join?


 
Of course not! Welcome Newbie!!!


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh yay I'm excited! I will post a starting pic and all that later today. Right now
I have to get my workout in while my little man is napping.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, well i got my cut evened up today so i'll post pics when i cowash, tonight if i have the energy or tomorrow if i'm too tired.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, I decided to take a break from the wigs and start bunning. I'm kinda excited lol.


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 12, 2010)

*What's your regimen?*
*I'm new so I'm still trying to figure it all out but for now I shampoo & DC once a week (sit under dryer for a bit). 
*Cowash every other day
*Moisturize daily

*What Products are you using?*
*Generic Nexxus Humectress and Therappe 
*Joico Moisture Therapy (DC)
*V05 (cowash)
*Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (Just started this because of a recommendation and I LOVE it)
*EVOO or EVCO

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

*Exercise 3-6x/week (depends on the cooperation of my children ) 
* I do not eat sugar, potatoes, rice or grains.  My protein intake is great and I eat tons of veggies, mostly in the form of a shake. 
*Drink lots of water
* I will wear my hair in a bun most days and keep the blow dryer off of it. 
* I will stretch my relaxers (haven't had one in about 14 weeks so I think it's time)
* I am trying to learn as much I can from you ladies!

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL*?

I am hoping by my birthday in August. I have really uneven, damaged  ends so I will be trimming a bit. 

*Starting pic:  

I think my bra is kinda high compared to everyone else. *


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhh im already itching to take thiese twist out...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 13, 2010)

I decided that im gonna buy some MSM powder and start taking that with Biotin daily...

I also need to increase my water intake, but I hate water


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like water either. I tell myself that I can have a diet
pop after I drink a certain amount of water. That seems to be helping.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm that seems like a great idea, how much do  you drink a day?


 My issue is I have an OBSESSION with chocolate milk, like my body yearns for it, I can go through two big JUGS per hour

I just had a jug....


I tried to challenge myself to drink water for a month last week and it only last two days...


Another thing is I barely get thirsty in the first place...


Hmmm maybe I should set times for myself to drink water...what do you think of that CB1731?  your hair is beautiful by the way and you will be BSL in no time, way before August...


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 13, 2010)

I drink about 5 or 6 glasses a day which isn't enough but much better than 0 which is what it used to be. I'd like to drink 8-10 but I'm taking baby steps! I don't get thirsty much either. 

Chocolate milk is so good but I have hypoglycemia so I have to watch my sugar intake.

I love the idea of having set times to drink water! I might try that!

Thanks for the hair compliment! I am surprised I have any hair at all considering how I've treated it my whole life. You are the one with the beautiful hair! Love it!


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm glad to see you ladies are looking at increasing your water intake. It really does have amazing benefits. I am up to 10-12 glasses per day but my goal is 1 gallon per day. I should be at my goal by the beginning of the year. I have found that by keeping water near me it helps a lot. I prep a bottle with ice in it the night before (It's a reusable non-bpa bottle I bought at Walmart) it holds a hair over 2 cups and I finish it while I'm working out. I re-fill it and have another one on my way to work. I have the same bottle at work in a different color that I drink during the day and I sip until I have 2 more down before lunch. I drink 2 more after lunch before going home. On the way home I drink another full bottle worth and then I try to finish another bottle before I go to bed. 

It's the after I'm home water that I seem to have the most trouble with. I may try switching to drinking from a fancy water goblet or some other visual way to encourage me to drink at least 2 more glasses.

I hope the rest of your week is successful!


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to work on my water intake too, i suck at drinking water.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 13, 2010)

having set times to drink water really helps!
i have an alarm that goes off on my iphone every one and a half hours.
my iphone's always with me, so it keeps me from forgetting.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 13, 2010)

esi.adokowa - That is a REALLY good idea.  I will have to adopt that as well.  I try to drink water often but I hate the fact that I am always having to run to the bathroom.  My method has been, coffee in the morning, whatever diet drink during lunch, and then water for the rest of the day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate water as well so I buy those sugar free flavor packets by like Crystal Light or Hawaiian Punch that goes in a bottle of water. Helps me suck it down with no problem


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 13, 2010)

lol Crystal light is good but it's got aspartame in it. I *try* to avoid that when I can but I used to drink pitchers of that stuff! I still drink it occassionally though. 

My hair is feeling amazing and I even detangled in the shower and only lost 2 hairs! I'm used to losing globs of hair. I am amazed.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 14, 2010)

What's your regimen?
My reggie is to cowash 2x a week
DC-balance of moisture/protein with each wash 
Poo as needed
Henna once a month

What Products are you using?
Cowash-Moist 24/7, MoistPRO, SSI Avocado, SSI Green Tea/Hibiscus
DC-WDT, Komaza Olive Oil, SSI Banana Burlee, Jasmines Avocado & Silk, Babbsou Xtreme, Darcy's Pumpkin Condish
Protein-Okra Reconstructor, Megatek, Joico Kpak reconstructor,Mozeke
Leave-ins- Jessicurl Aloeba, SSI CocoCream, BRBC, Shea Moisture, Mozeke products, and some other stuff 
Vitamins- MSM 2000mg (hair and joints), Biotin 5mg, One a day multivitamin
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I will straighten again in March to trim.  I will keep my hair in 2 strand twists for the winter.  Occasionally I will do twist outs and buns.  Protective styles helped me achieve my goals this year.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I would hope to achieve BSL by my 2nd Anniversay in July but at the latest by September when I do my fall straightening.  I have about 2-3inches to BSL/BSB

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 14, 2010)

I need to up my water intake as well.  I was doing well for a while with the flavor packs but I can't stand the taste of fake sugar (aspartame, sorbitol, sucralose) as much as the non-taste of water.

I do drink 100% juice at work but even then I'm not the most thirsty person.  I tried watering down my juice to help increase my water.  I do a lot better in the summer with water intake but I guess everyone does.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya'll trippin! Water is the best beverage EVER! All I drink is water and hot tea...sometimes juice if my mom makes me.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 14, 2010)

Have a hard time remembering to drink at least 8 glasses of water? I read in Oxygen magazine from one reader that they suggest wearing 8 bracelets a day. When they drink a glass, they take one bracelet off. Rubberbands work too!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 14, 2010)

What works for me is my 57 oz bottle which I carry around and keep filled often. Before I go to bed, I make sure to fill it up and this way, I start drinking water from the time I wake up. Since it is still warm in TX, I am hitting 70 oz+ a day. When it gets cooler, I will drink a lot of tea!! and hope to keep up the water too.


----------



## Jaded10 (Oct 15, 2010)

I want in!! Not sure of my current length at the moment because I am in the middle of a 16 week stretch (at 9 weeks now), however, I will be getting my relaxer in mid December.

What's your regimen?
I am washing once a week.
DC with oils with every wash.
Trying to cowash every once a week.
Moisturizing and sealing every twice a day (thoroughly at night).
Using Bee Mine growth serum for scalp, edges, and nape.
Taking a multivitamin everyday.
Drinking lots of water (at least 4 bottles a day).
Stretch relaxers to every 12-16 weeks.


Products:
Organix and Mizani Botanifying Shampoo
ORS deep penetrating conditioner
APhogee 2 min reconstructor
a variety of oils (jojoba, castor, vitamin E, sweet almond, EVOO, EVCO, etc.)
ORS and Bee Mine moisturizer
Aloe vera gel for edges
moisturizing spritz (for new growth- my own concoction)
silken child, motions, cantu shea butter leave-in conditioners

What month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I will aim for December 2011 because I am not fully APL, but hope to be by Dec 2010 when I do my relaxer. So I'm giving myself some time to play with if I'm not completely APL in Dec. I hope to make BSL before the end of the year and probably will because it's not a very big jump. I think APL was the most difficult IMO.

Starting Pic:
Will post in mid December when I get my relaxer


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome Jaded10. This is a great group.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 15, 2010)

just updating with starting pictures!
my hair's not straightened because i'm staying away from direct heat for a while. 
but you get the idea.


----------



## Jaded10 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Welcome Jaded10. This is a great group.


 
Thanks for the welcome, it's thoroughly appreciated. I've been on the forum for a while and just decided to join. I figured this challenge will help me keep better track of my progress, as well as get tips from others who have similars goal as me.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge!!! I had hoped that I would have reached BSL this year, but that's a story for another forum! I'm on my phone now, but when I get to my laptop I'm gonna update with my info and my starting pic!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 16, 2010)

I went and did some hair shopping today, and finally got a hold of  TriMedica Liquid MSM...I was initially going for the powder form of, but saw the liquid and realized it was cheaper, and would have a lil more servings than the 4oz powder form, and plus I figure it would absorb better....

So far I got 5000mg of Biotin, and I plan on taking 780mg of MSM, I will double the amount by week two if everything goes fine...I also picked up some Vitamin C supplements....

I have calculated that I need to drink atleast 4, 16oz bottles a day


I think I might do my first henna treatment tommorow, im a lil nervous about it...


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 17, 2010)

Its washday for me, i need to be faithful to my scalp massages too.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaded10 and Sweetpeadee!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have not checked in awhile. I am going on a no direct heat for next few months. my already thin hair has gotten thinner due to my overuse of blowdrying and flat ironing the past month or so. I have about .25 inch until APL so now my journey to BSL is in full effect..lol.. I really need to start drinking more water..well I need to drink more fluids period. I am never thirsty. The most water I drink in a day is about 20oz. I think I am gonna buy some jbco poo and cond along with jbco to see if it will help with growth and thickness


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Oct 18, 2010)

PLEASE LET ME IN!!!! 





IntheMix08 said:


> *Challenge: BSL in 2011​*
> Ok, Ladies!  Here it is BSL by 2011!!
> 
> *Template to join*
> ...


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Oct 18, 2010)

*Regimen + Products:*
CHELATING POO: Bee Mine Clay Clarifying Bar (BiWeekly)
SHAMPOO: Bee Mine Peppermint and Tea Tree or Bee Nourished Ayurvedic Bar (Twice a week)
CO-WASH: Bee Lovely DAily Conditioner
DC: BeeUTiFul DC(moisture) or Avocado Cream Balanced (2x week for 10min w/ heat)
LEAVE-IN: Bee Mine Dejas Hair Milk
STYLING: Bunning, Rollerset/Wrap, Straw Set, Bantu Knot Outs, Braids. (weekly)
MOISTURIZER: Lucious Balanced Cream Moisturizer (daily)
SEALANT: Amla Oil, Bee Mine Bee Loved Hair and Scalp, Almond Oil, Coconut Oil,or Avocado Oil (daily)

*To achieve BSL*: 

Relaxing every 10-12 weeks
Dusting every relaxer
No direct heat
*Goal Month*: _December 2011
_
*Starting pic*:
will add when I get home from work! ​


----------



## cocoma (Oct 18, 2010)

It has been awhile since I have posted but I am trying to get this protective styling thing down.  Anyhoo, yesterday I shampoo'd with HE HH shampoo, sat in the sauna with honey and EVOO, then followed up with Kimmaytube's leave in.  I then twisted my hair and I am trying to keep these in for the rest of the week.  It will be a first.  I usually just bun as my protective style.


----------



## indarican (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently have done the BKT and i must say it is doing wonders, very little breakage or shed hairs. washing my hair was breeze. I have my hair in a pony for this week, very low manipulation, take out the band in the morning, spray hair with water, coco oil, and a little dab (little little) of qp elasta mango butter. my hair is tame and calm all day. next week is braidout... wish me luck.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay, here's my info:

What's your regimen?

I have been participating in the LHCF Bootcamp Challenge 2010, so I have mostly been doing PSs, but this is my current routine:

With twists (monthly re-twist):
Wash scalp weekly (only scalp)
Cowash as needed
Apply scalp mixture daily
Moisturize daily

After a month/ during week to 2 week break:
Wash scalp
DC
Moisturize and seal

What Products are you using?

Shampoo:
Mane and Tail shampoo
Organic Root Stimulator shampoo

Conditioner:
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
Mane n' Tail Moisturizer/ Texturizer Conditioner

Scalp mix:
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Fertilizer 
MegaTek
Mane n' Tail Moisturizer/ Texturizer Conditioner
Amla Oil

Leave in/ Styling: 
Mane n' Tail Moisturizer/ Texturizer Conditioner
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream
Coconut oil
Eco Styler Styling Gel

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?

I'm going to continue:
PSing
Morning shakes
Exercising

I'm going to begin:
Up the water intake 
Using protein treatments or henna monthly (haven't decided which one yet)
No cutting/ trimming (only S n'D)
Massaging 2x a day
New PSs (I need some ideas!!!)  

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?

I will take any time in 2011!!! I haven't measured in a while, but I'm almost APL (cut about 2 in during the summer). I have about 6 in to go, so I'm going to say late 2011--Sept./Oct.--a year from now.

Right now I have twists in, so in mid-November when they come out, my starting pic will go up!


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 20, 2010)

Haven't been here in a while.. Unfortunately my laptop has completely shut DOWN ::tears:: ::bbm can't watch face::

However, my hair is in cornrows right now and I'm pleased to say my cornrows "hangtime" is nearly APL  So I think I'm on my way there!

Also, I was thinking about getting a BKT soon, but I dunno... I kinda like being "natural" and I won't be natural if I get one will I? Oh I dunno 

These are the thoughts that come to me through hair boredom ::sigh:: HELP!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG this MSM, really does effect your dreams....

My dream was wierd and very vivid, I was VERY pissed, and cuzzin up a storm  in it because I was at a photoshoot (it was very strange how I even got there ) and I could not find my make up

I woke up feeling like crying


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 20, 2010)

On another note I seriously need to DC, I did my first thenna treatment on Sunday, and have been too tired to DC....


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 20, 2010)

ImanAdero ~ Sorry to hear about your laptop.

Amoreofcurls ~ I've thought about MSM but I need to do much more research before I decide on whether or not to use it.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Hope that all is well in hair land. I am trying to think of a PS to get me to the end of this year. I can't do buns because I am all up in my hair and  I am getting tired of the wigs. I may settle on braids, but not sure yet.
HHG


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of cutting down to washing every two weeks, wear my hair natural for two weeks ans straight for two weeks, i'm not sure yet though i'm sure there will be weeks i dont feel like straightening at all or when i'm itching to wash and cant hold out, so we'll see.

I'm loving Wave Nouveau and Shea Butter, best thing that ever happened to my hair!


----------



## Tara_Iggles_is_back (Oct 20, 2010)

Greeting Ladies! 

I'd like to join. I have been a member for a while but haven't been to the site in years. I've had some major hair set backs---- but I'm ready to get growing again. 

I have not taken starter pictures yet as I am in braids. But I will take some pics once I remove them next week. 

My Current Routine is as follows:

1. Wash hair bi-weekly
2. Deep condition once per month (when I remove braids or weave)
3. Keep hair in braids or weave as protective style

*Vitamins:* 



MSM Trimedica powder - 5- 10k mg daily
Biotin
Vitamin C
Multi
B-Complex
Vitamin E (face related, not hair related really)
Edited to add: *Moisture *= Worlds of Curls Gel and seal with Carols Daughter Elixir Oil
*Water Consumption*= Drinking at min. two FULL 28oz bottles of water daily*

*I am a major caffeine addict (red bull, rock star etc. not coffee or tea) so I'm trying to stay away from that as it dehydrates my body and hair. 

I'm hoping to be able to provide a length check pic monthly. I am a 4a/b natural, and I am horrible at being able to blow dry  -- soooo my pics will reflect how "large" my hair gets vs. how long it hangs. I have lots of shrinkage, so I will try to do these pics wet perhaps to see if I can notice the results. 

I am looking for a stylist who actually knows how to flat iron hair so that I can get my hair flat ironed for my progress pics (le sigh). 

Oh, I hope to be brastrap length by December of next year. That would be great. 

Will post my starter pics soon. 

ETA: I am in love with YOUTUBE for such fantastic information. So I am now adding Aloe Vera Juice to my routine. My hair is VERY porous, and so this may be just what I need to smooth the hair shaft. I just used a youtuber's aloe vera mix (I mean like JUST now) and my hair is softer than it has been in a while. So this leave in will be added to my routine. 

I plan to do monthly progress pics if possible. 






IntheMix08 said:


> *Challenge: BSL in 2011​*
> 
> Ok, Ladies!  Here it is BSL by 2011!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope everything is going well with everyone. Not much going on with my hair HOWEVER I have decided to get my hair trimmed now instead of waiting until Dec (my appt is tomorrow). My plan is to have the stylist trim off about 1.5-2" which would bring me back to APL. I'm excited but really nervous because this is my first time with this new stylist. I will have my list of demands in hand  ...I hope she's ready...err...I hope I'm ready


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck with the new stylist, chasturner84!  

And  Tara_Iggles_is_back!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 22, 2010)

I washed my hair Tuesday and then henna'd Thursday (and will do it again next week).  It's taking a lot to get my hair back to it's normal pre-straighten health.  I'm going to cowash and DC again today, just cuz.  I'm wearing a WnG for the weekend then will put in some twists Monday or Tuesday.

I'm hoping that PS with twists like last year will have me at BSL by Sept 2011.  Right now I just want that 1inch back that I cut 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 22, 2010)

Here are pics from my first henna , I didnt really feel or see a difference in my hair right after I did it, but I just began to, days later...


----------



## TruMe (Oct 22, 2010)

Will be waking up bright and early tomorrow to get my bi-weekly wash and style (flat two strand twists) at the salon.  I hope she has Jane Carter in cuz that Design Essentials Naturals product is not working for my relaxed hair.  Will revisit that when I am all natural.


----------



## DRL100281 (Oct 22, 2010)

I got some new pictures in my siggy. Three month new growth and texture pic


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Oct 22, 2010)

I just relaxed with Silk Elements Mild Shea. It burned the ISH outta my scalp! But that was my fault. Dont wanna talk about that though. But other than that, my hair does feel good! It started burning realy so I had to wash it out sooner than i wanted to. But it still came out pretty good! Better than ORS No Lye! I relaxed a lot earlier than normal so there was only a small amount of length added but it is all good! Silk elements and Bee Mine are great together! I am still late on posting my pic but I am coming around to it! You ladies are amazing!


----------



## Qtee (Oct 23, 2010)

Today I'm sitting here with a mayo/egg protein treatment...I have a few splits since I str8ened a couple weeks ago..I dont think my hair like alot of heat..I also have a few str8 hairs too..oh well I dont plan to str8en for a while and next time it will be a roller set..


----------



## afrochique (Oct 23, 2010)

Still hanging in there. Wigging it until December when I will do a length check at 26 weeks post. Almost at APL. So far, so good. HHG


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 24, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm currently 8 weeks post in a 10 week stretch. I tried Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing Conditioner last night and this stuff might make me extend my stretch. It smoothed and loosened my new growth. Detangling was a breeeeeeeeeeze. I'm so happy I picked up a bottle.

First picture was after deep conditioning under my heat cap for an hr. I pulled the cap back in it looked my hair sucked the condish right up. 





Second picture is my new growth after rinsing out the condish. It was much easier to detangle, from tip to root.





I may consider stretching a bit longer now because I was only planning to touch up because my new growth gets so unruly. It would be exciting to have a little more length to show for my stretch if I stretched a couple more weeks.

HHG everyone!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 24, 2010)

Ever since I changed the conditioner to AO Honeysuckle Rose in my modified Kimmaytube leave in , my ends have been feeling great! I hope it shows in retention by the end of this year...


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, just a quick update and check in. I think I'm around bsb, but right now my hair seems dull, dusty, and my ends need some tlc. I'm trying hard not to trim my lead hairs too 
Anyway, I believe I will be stretching till around mid December when I'll be 14 weeks post. I'll post updates then. Hopefully my hair will recover some lusture by then. I'm gonna try clarifying/chelating and a tea rinse and see what happens. I will more than likely be bunning / half wigging it till December.


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

I unfortunately had to end my last stretch to get a corrector done because the stylist who relaxed my hair in August left me waaaaay underprocessed and I was starting to suffer from breakage. I went to a new stylist and she was amazing! I am happy to report no "stylist from hell" stories. 

I also got a trim! Note: I am not BSL. This bra is pretty high. 





I'm in love with my ponytail 





I definitely have plans to trim off another 1-1.5" around the holidays. HHG!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^  that ponytail...I think I died!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ that pony is what I fell in love with as well (dreaming)


----------



## grow (Oct 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I unfortunately had to end my last stretch to get a corrector done because the stylist who relaxed my hair in August left me waaaaay underprocessed and I was starting to suffer from breakage. I went to a new stylist and she was amazing! I am happy to report no "stylist from hell" stories.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS CHAS!!!!

your hair looks absolutely awesome!!!!!!!!!!

i love love love it to the high heavens!!!!!!!

i just don't get one tiny little BIG detail......what do you mean you're not BSL yet?

is it an optical illusion or do i see hair on your bra strap?! lol!

doesn't matter if the bra is high or low....it's a bra you own and wear nd your hair is on it, so that is BSL to me, honey!

CLAIM IT because YOU GOT IT!!!

much continued success!  

oh, and hey, send those trimmed inches over here!


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 26, 2010)

NikkiQ & Ijanei Thanks ladies! How are you two doing? Ijanei, how's the transition going?

grow Thanks hun! I just don't feel comfortable claiming BSL or BSB just yet...maybe in about 2" for BSL and 1" for BSB which is my Dec goal. My definition of BSL is when the majority of my hair rests on the band on my bra; I didn't use my measuring bra and I really should have. Full BSL, to me, is when my hair gets to the bottom of my bra's band...maybe that will be in Dec of next yr? Who knows  but it's been a long 18 months of healthy hair care practices. 

SN: I hate that my hair was oily when I took the pics because it looks really thin and it's not that bad, promise


----------



## indarican (Oct 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> NikkiQ & Ijanei Thanks ladies! How are you two doing? Ijanei, how's the transition going?
> 
> grow Thanks hun! I just don't feel comfortable claiming BSL or BSB just yet...maybe in about 2" for BSL and 1" for BSB which is my Dec goal. My definition of BSL is when the majority of my hair rests on the band on my bra; I didn't use my measuring bra and I really should have. Full BSL, to me, is when my hair gets to the bottom of my bra's band...maybe that will be in Dec of next yr? Who knows  but it's been a long 18 months of healthy hair care practices.
> 
> SN: I hate that my hair was oily when I took the pics because it looks really thin and it's not that bad, promise


 Your hair looks great!!! i wish my pony looked like yours.....


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW chasturner84!  Your hair looks amazing!  So thick and healthy and I am in lust with your nice blunt ends!

I am touching up on Thursday and getting a trim.  My first trim in 2010.  I am extremely nervous about it, but excited too!  My ends are definitely in need of a trim, they always feel dry and rough nowadays and I've found a few splits when examining my shed hair. I am about 12 wks post. Will post pics!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chas, ur hair is gorgeous. u look BSB to me since ur hair is below ur shoulderblade. I thought that was accurate place to measure BSL..lol..


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 26, 2010)

I did a spiral rollerset last night and let it air dry overnight since I am limiting heat. I was so mad all my hard work went to waste this morning humidity got to my curls and they r so limp now


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> @NikkiQ & @Ijanei Thanks ladies!* How are you two doing?* Ijanei, how's the transition going?


 
doing pretty darn good Chas. 6 months post relaxer and stil going. No problems thus far *knock on wood* so hopefully the rest of my transition goes as smoothly. I'm hoping to be full SL by the end of the year.


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies. EbonyCPrincess I was really nervous about my trim too. I will definitely say that I am pleased with the outcome and will welcome another in Dec 

mzsophisticated26 The 1000 places we use to measure confuse me something awful, lol. BSB, to me, is just that: *below * shoulder blade and I think I have about an inch to get completely below that point; I think I'm definitely grazing it though.
PS- How does your hair do with air drying in a style like spirals? Is it ever hard and/or dry?


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to join.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 26, 2010)

xSweetxCaramelx !  I'll add you to the original list.  


chasturner84 your hair looks great! The pics from your trim are motivating my to get my trim in December.  I want to start the new year off right.  Every time I straighten my hair I can help but be annoyed at how the short the left side of my hair looks in comparison to the right.  

update: Right now I'm 11 weeks post and I'm in  with my AO HSR (I really want to try AO WC too).  I went to Sallys and had some fun the other day.  I got GVP Conditioning Balm, GVP Sebastians Potion 9, Fermodyl 619 extra strength and EQP Designs Silk.  I've tried and love them all except for the Design Silk.  But that's only because I haven't used it yet.  I plan on using it with my next roller set after my next relaxer.


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't believe how much my hair has changed in just a few weeks. I've been wearing it straight this week and it just looks and feels so healthy! I am looking forward to co-washing again though. I'm a little unsure of how to take care of my hair when it's straight. The moisturizing and sealing just seems to weigh my hair down. DH is out of town and I was hoping to have my hair straight when he comes home but I don't think it will last another week. Oh well.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I unfortunately had to end my last stretch to get a corrector done because the stylist who relaxed my hair in August left me waaaaay underprocessed and I was starting to suffer from breakage. I went to a new stylist and she was amazing! I am happy to report no "stylist from hell" stories.
> 
> ...


 
Your progress is awesome Chas! You are a ponytail inspiration. "Dear God, please let me have a ponytail like Chas'! Amen."


----------



## indarican (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey ladies!!! so i bought the aphogee two step last night and im a little scared to use it... im having visions of my hair just falling out, im trying to get a handle on my breakage and everyone i ask says that this is the best thing... anysuggestions before i do this?


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 27, 2010)

@IntheMix08 I was also annoyed by my thin and uneven ends. I looked in the mirror last week and made an impromptu hair appt for a relaxer and trim. I just couldn't take it anymore. I am very happy that I did get my ends trimmed and will get another one soon. I think once you get to the point where you're like "enough is enough" a trim is something that you look forward to. I'm definitely with you: "I want to start the new year off right"...with NICE ends

@afrochique Thanks girl! It has been a journey getting my ponytail to that point. 

@indarican Please don't be afraid to use my beloved 2 step. I will be giving myself a much needed protein treatment this weekend. Suggestions? 1. Follow the directions!!! I put a little in a spray bottle and saturate my hair with it. I then get under the dryer on med-high heat until my hair is hard (DO NOT try combing your hair when it is hard...breakage, breakage, breakage). 2. I make sure the product is rinsed out completely and then I use a moisturizing DC and cover with a plastic cap with heat for 30 mins (there is a balancing moisturizer to be used after you rinse but it's garbage, IMO, a regular DC is fine) and 30 mins without. My only real piece of advice is to make sure you up your moisture. If you skip or slack on this your hair will be dry and brittle...one word: BREAKAGE! You will definitely get the hang of it. I know Ateyaa has a youtube video on it: YouTube - Ateyaaa's Channel 

Hope this helps


----------



## indarican (Oct 27, 2010)

://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=99755"]indarican[/URL] Please don't be afraid to use my beloved 2 step. I will be giving myself a much needed protein treatment this weekend. Suggestions? 1. Follow the directions!!! I put a little in a spray bottle and saturate my hair with it. I then get under the dryer on med-high heat until my hair is hard (DO NOT try combing your hair when it is hard...breakage, breakage, breakage). 2. I make sure the product is rinsed out completely and then I use a moisturizing DC and cover with a plastic cap with heat for 30 mins (there is a balancing moisturizer to be used after you rinse but it's garbage, IMO, a regular DC is fine) and 30 mins without. My only real piece of advice is to make sure you up your moisture. If you skip or slack on this your hair will be dry and brittle...one word: BREAKAGE! You will definitely get the hang of it. I know Ateyaa has a youtube video on it: YouTube - Ateyaaa's Channel 

Hope this helps[/QUOTE]

chasturner84... thanks for the tips... what conditioner do you use.. do you think  elasta qp DPR-11 will do the trick, or should i use something cone based like silicon mix?


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 27, 2010)

indarican I only use Kenra Moisturizing DC but I've never used Elasta QP DPR-11. If it works beautifully for you when you normally DC, it would be fine.


----------



## indarican (Oct 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> indarican I only use Kenra Moisturizing DC but I've never used Elasta QP DPR-11. If it works beautifully for you when you normally DC, it would be fine.


 chasturner84... sorry one more question, i just read the instructions and it said that i have to start with the aphogee shampoo... i dont have that... can i use a regular clarifying shampoo?


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 27, 2010)

indarican No, you don't need the aphogee shampoo. I normally use whatever shampoo I touch first which is usually my suave clarifying poo. So yes girl, use what you have!


----------



## indarican (Oct 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> indarican No, you don't need the aphogee shampoo. I normally use whatever shampoo I touch first which is usually my suave clarifying poo. So yes girl, use what you have!


 

Thank you Thank you!!! so helpful.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

xSweetxCaramelx ~ Welcome to the fun!

@ Chasturner84 ~ That pony tail is amazing. Your hair looks really good straight as well. It's sweet that you added a bsb disclaimer.  =)

IntheMix08 ~ I'm glad your stretch is going so well. How long are you planning to go? Also, what is it that you like about your Fermodyl product?  I have't used any in years but the name rung a bell with me.

CB1731 ~ I'm glad you're enjoying your hair and I love the length check picture.

As for me I'm still working on my roller sets on Saturday's followed by a protective style (normally french braids) for the week. 

I really like learning new technique and such for taking care of my hair but I am in LOVE with my over all health. My workouts make me feel like a million dollars and seeing my hair grow and my waistline shrink is a good combination.

***HUGS***


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 28, 2010)

I havent been taking any of my vitamins , and drinking water as much in 3 days now...Im definately gonna get back on track on Monday...


Im doing my first Cassia treatment, contemplating on whether I should do it tonight...hmmm


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks ladies. EbonyCPrincess I was really nervous about my trim too. I will definitely say that I am pleased with the outcome and will welcome another in Dec
> 
> mzsophisticated26 The 1000 places we use to measure confuse me something awful, lol. BSB, to me, is just that: *below * shoulder blade and I think I have about an inch to get completely below that point; I think I'm definitely grazing it though.
> PS- How does your hair do with air drying in a style like spirals? Is it ever hard and/or dry?




lol yes I totally understand. it actually took me a while to know what BSB meant...lol.. Surprisingly my hair was not hard when I took them out the next morning very soft and bouncy. I used Nioxxin Thermal Bliss, Keracare foam setting lotion and Argan oil on my wet hair. This was my first time doing a rollerset without using the hard top dryer.  I know one thing I will neeeeevvvvver sleep in magnetic rollers again, I did not get any sleep


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Amoreofcurls you are simply gorgeous. I love your siggy pic


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Amoreofcurls my hair wants to be like your hair when it grows up. It's gorgeous!
mzsophisticated26 girl I tried sleeping in magnetic rollers once and woke up overnight and SNATCHED each roller from my head. It was definitely NOT a good night. I am going to try air drying my weekend rollerset to see how my hair behaves. This should be interesting.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you ladies


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies...

Is it too late to join???


----------



## Tishi (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm a newbie and I want in.... This will be a strecth for me as my hair length is uneven SL but I love a challenge!

*What's your regimen / Products?*  Co wash with Tresemme Conditioner, Deep Condition every 2 weeks with Organic Root Stimulator, Moisturize with Motions leave in conditioner and seal with oil mix.
*
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011*? Little hair maniupulation, no harsh shampoos, moisturize daily and wear protective hair style...


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 30, 2010)

Amoreofcurls, I love your siggy pic!


Photo update: I can't believe I finally made it to APL! It took me FOREVER! I hope to be BSL sometime next summer. I have about 3-4" to go.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 30, 2010)

My touchup on Thursday went GREAT!!!  Had an amazing experience, it was the first time she trimmed my hair and I LOVED the way she styled it! I felt absolutely no tingling, she DC'd with a great moisturizing conditioner, _trimmed no more than necessary_ and I felt completely at ease with her.  She's great! My hair is straight, silky, soft, moisturized, and healthy!  I love the way my ends look and feel.  And of course....what is an update without pics!!!!!!!!

At the salon on my cell phone camera:









After the curls dropped a bit with my regular camera (you can click to make it larger):








I'm feelin extra cute and happy!  I haven't worn my hair straight in forever (braidouts and sew in) so it feels GOOD to run my hands thru my hair!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 30, 2010)

topnotch1010 your hair looks so great!  It is so thick and FULL!   I know what you mean about APL.  I've been here about 7 months....all that is happening is my layers are catching up and its becoming fuller and fuller.  But I am certainly not passing it!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you EbonyCPrincess! Your hair is crazy thick too!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 30, 2010)

No one said I couldn't join so I'm joining...

What's your regimen?
At the moment I'm currently in braids, because of a swimming class. I wash and condition them weekly. I take the down every 4 weeks and get new braids. 

What Products are you using?
Mega-Tek & JBCO for my edges and Dr. Miracles and M-T-G to grease. 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Currently staying away from heat and keeping grease in my hair. 

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Hopefully by Dec 2011.

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Miss_C (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey ladies, haven't checked in in awhile, just wanted to update you. 
I've been excercising a lot (5-6 days a week) lately and my water intake is good, I hope it's having a good effect on my hair, it sure is having a good effect on my body. 
I stopped my vits for awhile while doing the Master Cleanse. Will recommit to them starting today. 
I've been half wigging it for a while now, but I fell off a lot with my M&Sing, but I'm better now.
I've only been washing my hair once a week, and DCing every wash. This is mostly because I can't go about my day and airdry outside like I can in the summer so I have to do it when I will be in the house for a long period of time. I will try to increase this to twice weekly (one CW and one shampoo wash), my hair really loves to be washed more than once weekly.  
That's it ladies, just wanted to let you know how I'm doing on this BSL journey.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 31, 2010)

ms.tatiana ~ Welcome to the fun! 

Miss_C ~ I know what you mean about the workouts. I work out 7 days per week and it is really showing on my body. I also wash and co-wash once per week. My hair looks and feels yucky if I don't from the build up of oils and sweat.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 31, 2010)

I loving how my hair feels right now


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 31, 2010)

Amoreofcurls ~ Woohoo for the great feeling hair.


----------



## Miss_C (Oct 31, 2010)

Bigmommah It feels good to be healthy right? And it can only help your hair .


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanx Bigmommah its from my first Cassia treatment, and Miss_C oh yeah!! if feels even greater to know that you did it all on your own...


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 1, 2010)

So I decided to incorporate cowashing into my regimen since I wear protect styles most of the time. I am gonna start off cowashing 1-2times a week with Suave Almond and Shea butter cond or Skala G3 ceramides and then do a poo wash on Sat or Sun. I wear half wigs most of the time anyway with my hair in a bun or 8 braids underneath so it wont hinder my hair styling I am a slow grower. It takes me about 3.5 mths to get an inch.


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

had a major setback this week... i havent length checked but i know that most of length is gone. I hope that i can still make it to bsl by next year december.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 1, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 ~ I love co-washing. I think that it does a great job of helping to keep my ng manageable and removes the salt from my work-outs.

indarican ~ ****HUGS***I think you're worrying overly much Hun. I haven't seen pictures yet but I think that if and when you do straighten your hair it won't be as bad as you think. Keep us posted.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 1, 2010)

indarican Sorry to hear about your setback  What happened? I know your hair will come back longer and stronger than ever, girl!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 1, 2010)

ms.tatiana and Tishi!

Bigmommah Thanks, I plan to go until the 14th of November at 14 weeks post.  The plan was to do 12 weeks but I just didn't have time this weekend and know I won't be able to do it next weekend. So, 14 week stretch it is.  I remember using the Fermodyl for the first time a year or two ago at the recommendation of a stylist.  I'm not sure why I didn't repurchase it after I finished.  But when I saw it in Sallys, I was curious about trying it out again now that I'm on this HHJ.  I've used it a couple times now and it makes my hair feel so soft. As soon as I apply it I can feel the difference in how my hair feels.  So, it gets a thumbs up from me. (They come in those three or four applicator bottles and I think each one is for single use but I don't use the whole contents for one application, I stretch it out; I'm still on my first applicator bottle).


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

Bigmommah i hope your right, really but based on the hair in the garbage its not looking too good for me.
chasturner84 me and the aphogee 2 step are not friends...lol... i think i may be protien sensitive, i had to deep condition for nearly 3 days  to stop the hair from coming out in clumps. dont think ill ever be doing that again.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 1, 2010)

indarican ~ More ****HUGS*** 
No matter what happens your hair will continue to grow and this will be a thing of the past. Be well!


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> indarican ~ More ****HUGS***
> No matter what happens your hair will continue to grow and this will be a thing of the past. Be well!


 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 1, 2010)

indarican OMGah! I'm sorry that happened to you. Had you ever used a strong protein product before? Just curious: Why did you use the 2 step this time? Did you have breakage that you were trying to stop?


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> indarican OMGah! I'm sorry that happened to you. Had you ever used a strong protein product before? Just curious: Why did you use the 2 step this time? Did you have breakage that you were trying to stop?


 
My hair has been breaking non stop for months sometimes less sometimes more, but always more then the norm. i did the 2min from aphogee and it didnt do much. so i figured i would step it up.... bad idea!!


----------



## Jaded10 (Nov 1, 2010)

Still on my 16 week stretch and am starting to feel the "itch", but I'm gonna hang in there.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2010)

I just wanted to send out some positive vibes to you ladies!!!

indarican: I'm so sorry about your setback...Where were you length wise and where do you think you are now?

December 31, 2011 is enough time to right any wrongs...


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I just wanted to send out some positive vibes to you ladies!!!
> 
> indarican: I'm so sorry about your setback...Where were you length wise and where do you think you are now?
> 
> December 31, 2011 is enough time to right any wrongs...



I was a little past full SL now certain portions of my hair stop at the base of my neck... (where my head and my neck meet) some are still full sl and some are not even to my neck...ugh


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2010)

Again  I am so sorry...at least you know what NOT to use...We will be here to help you nurse your hair back to health...It probably will not take nearly as long as you think...


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Again  I am so sorry...at least you know what NOT to use...We will be here to help you nurse your hair back to health...It probably will not take nearly as long as you think...


 
Thanks girl!!! i hope so


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 2, 2010)

Jaded10, how far along your stretch are you?


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 2, 2010)

Janet' ~ Thanks for the positive vibes.

I have just realized that to reach my goals I'm pretty much going to be locked into wet bunning. I've never been particularly adept at styling my hair while wet but after working out today and having dripping braids I've decided to focus on keeping my hair healthy vs styled and trying to make it work with my fitness goals. It is more important to me to be healthy overall than to rock a cute hairstyle. Add to that my being a little past 14 weeks post after almost 32 years of being relaxed (every 6 weeks until the last 2 years or so) and you can see my dilemma.

I guess I need to watch videos on ways to get my hair into a ponytail or bun with minimal damage. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry about your set back indiarican....your hair will bounce right back in no time...

I really hope I can keep thse braids in for atleast two weeks...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 2, 2010)

I just gave myself a combo of light dusting and S&D


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never had a hair length challenge but I'm interested in joining. 

Regimen + Products:
Pre-Poo: Coconut and olive oil (bi-monthly)
Shampoo: Giovanni 50/50 Balance w/hair braided (bi-monthly)
DC: Giovanni Smooth as Silk + Coconut + Honey (bi-monthly for 30 min w/heat)
Leave-In: Knot Today mixed with Aloe Vera juice and jojoba

Styling: 2-Strand Twist using Shea mixture; I twist out 2 out of 14 days

Moisturizer: Water or Shea Moisture Mist (daily)
Hair Sealant: Coconut Oil (usually daily) or Shea Mixture (if needed)
End Sealant: Castor Oil (usually daily)

To achieve BSL: Protective styling, maintain moisture balance, meet veggie, fruit, and water daily requirements, dust as needed, no blow drying nor heat, and staying positive.

Goal Month: Nov 2011

Starting pic:


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

Took my braids down today and I'm officially claiming SL! I haven't used any heat on my hair since July but my ends are past my shoulder wet with puffy NG. hopefully I'll be full SL by the end of the year!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Amoreofcurls, I really love the style in your avi (from what I can see).  I think I am going to try to do a similar style this week using flexirods.  I'll post my results.  Thx for the inspiration!  

Ladies I've fallen in love with a new M&S combo = Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk + Castor Oil (regular not JBCO).  My hair is so freakin shiny, soft and moisturized ALL day even with me wearing my hair out and down since my touch up on Thursday.  I'm going to start PS'ing this week but I can see this definitely helping my retention for the colder months.  I'm so thankful for the progress my hair has made...although I am eagerly awaiting BSL, I'm so happy to have a healthy head of APL hair!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> NikkiQ & Ijanei Thanks ladies! How are you two doing? Ijanei, how's the transition going?




chasturner84
It's honestly not going back except for that breakage spot I showed you all before. It feels like it's growing and have tons of new growth BUT I dont see the length  The middle part is all natural from that cut I did in september that was the breakage that I cut off, oh well, it's much shorter than the rest but it blends and I love it. I'm just waiting for mine to get to your length Chast (I'm gonna rock that ponytail hard )


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanx EbonyCPrincess I cant wait to see how yuors turn out!


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 3, 2010)

*I'm sooo close right now!! So count me in!*


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm in. I'm grazing APL right now. I'm a slow but steady grower.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 4, 2010)

thecurlycamshow & Jade Feria!

And  on SL, NikkiQ!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 4, 2010)

how are you ladies planning on styling your hair as the weather gets colder?

it's already getting cold in halifax, so i've braided my hair for the next couple of months.
share your cold-weather styles :]]


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 4, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> how are you ladies planning on styling your hair as the weather gets colder?
> 
> it's already getting cold in halifax, so i've braided my hair for the next couple of months.
> share your cold-weather styles :]]


 
Great question.  I plan on doing a lot of roller and flexirod sets.  I also plan to do them in "up" styles because one of my goals for 2011 is to protective style more.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 4, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> how are you ladies planning on styling your hair as the weather gets colder?
> 
> it's already getting cold in halifax, so i've braided my hair for the next couple of months.
> share your cold-weather styles :]]




I'll be doing more buns for the winter months and DCing weekly without fail.


----------



## CB1731 (Nov 4, 2010)

I will keep cowashing, leaving it down to dry until I'm ready to leave the house and then throwing it up in a bun.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sure that I'll be bunning and half wigging it during the colder months. It's around this time that I only wet my hair once a week.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 4, 2010)

i don't know where you ladies are at but in Cali we still having 95 degree weather and i'm sick of it i'm waiting for the weather to cool down so i can wear my hair down without sweating, but for now i have braids.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 4, 2010)

Twists and braids. I'll have to cover my hair with a scarf when I leave the house though since my work outs leave my hair wet.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 4, 2010)

IntheMix08 Thank you


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 5, 2010)

thecurlycamshow ~ You seem to have your reggie all mapped out. I'm glad you decided to join us.


----------



## indarican (Nov 5, 2010)

hey ladies just wanted to ask if anyone knew of a website were i could by silk hair accessories? like silk scrunchies and things like that... thanks!


----------



## Qtee (Nov 5, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> how are you ladies planning on styling your hair as the weather gets colder?
> 
> it's already getting cold in halifax, so i've braided my hair for the next couple of months.
> share your cold-weather styles :]]



Im varying between braid outs and WNGs..probably every other week of each..I'm on the east coast..so its getting cold already..


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 5, 2010)

Whoa! I just realize it doesn't seem i've posted my reggie or a starting pic or anything yet!

I guess i dont have much of a reggie recently, i wash when my hair tells me to, moisturize with WN finishing mist, seal with shea butter. Wear only protective styles right now, no straightening cuz i cut the relaxed ends off the back half of my hair, so the back is all natural, left the front long so i could make a bun. I have like 4.5 inches of natural hair, haven't taken a pic of it since the cut, guess i need to.

I need like 12 inches overall to make BSL from the nape of my neck, so i need to get 7.5 inches between now and Dec. 2011 to make BSL.


----------



## TruMe (Nov 5, 2010)

I will probably move to doing more straw sets as I have been sticking to twist outs and wet buns.  I am waiting until December to do a length check and take my starting pics.  I am so anxious, I keep stretching my hair and just looking at how long it is without measuring the NG vs. the relaxed ends.  I am though, about 2 inches from APL in the back and am about just below my chin at the front.  I have a LONG way to go.  I do have to say that these relaxed ends are getting on my last nerve, especially with my twist outs that I do.  The top looks very nice and uniform until I get to the ends which are half twisted and half curled (since you have to curl the ends with flexirods in order for them to look somewhat decent).  Idk, still holdin on though.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 6, 2010)

Bigmommah I do have a good reggie.  I read books and took advice from girlfriends who went natural.  I'm liking this community as well   Looking forward to BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so nervous about going from SL to APL. I hear so many ladies talk about how long it took for them and it seems like the scariest part.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I'd like to join this challenge.  I'm in APL in 11 and Wl in '12 so this seems like the perfect timing

indarican  try Pretty AnntoiNet's, Silk Hair Lingerie and Accessories  I got a sillk cap there that i've been using under my wigs.  The shipping was pretty quick too


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 8, 2010)

My two week PS trial was a big fail, I definately took these braids out after a week...its a shame because they were still in new condition after 7 days...

I decided I will just do weekly protective styles so I can keep up with my regimen...


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it too lte to join?  If not I want in too.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 8, 2010)

ecadnacmc said:


> Is it too lte to join?  If not I want in too.


 
Definitely Not!   to the challenge!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 8, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I think I'd like to join this challenge.  I'm in APL in 11 and Wl in '12 so this seems like the perfect timing
> 
> indarican  try Pretty AnntoiNet's, Silk Hair Lingerie and Accessories  I got a sillk cap there that i've been using under my wigs.  The shipping was pretty quick too



 ladysaraii!


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome to our new challengers!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 9, 2010)

Treated myself to some ayurvedic shopping in NYC, got some Bhrami , marshmellow root, and indigo powder, and everything was CHEAP!...I im gonna do an hendigo treatment for the first time on Sat, cant wait...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 9, 2010)

I will be hiding my hair under a lace front for the next 6 months(thats the plan). I will deep condition every two weeks and poo once a month.

Very very simple regimen.


----------



## afrochique (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Wigging it to the end of the year while hoping to make APL.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 10, 2010)

I want in to!!!!

*What's your regimen?*
>Braids (cornrows or plaits, no extensions) 
>Wigs over my braids
>Deep condition 1-2 times a month
>Shampooing 1x/mth 
>Baggy ends throughout the week
>Co-washing about 2x a week
>Perm every 3-4 months
>Protein treatment every 3 months 
>Vitamins daily, MSM sulfur tablets/powder
>Use leave in conditioners such as infusium 23 about 3-4x/week
>Use coconut oil and olive oil (when bagging, sealing or deep conditioning)
> Miconazole nitrate about 1-2x a week
>Use silk pillowcases (I hate scarves)
>No trimming or brushing
>No coloring
>No heat 

*What Products are you using?*
>DC with neutrogena triple moisture, nexxus humectress, victoria secret so sexy and many others
>V05 for co washing
>Natures bounty vitamins- hair, skin and nails
>Infusium 23 leave in
>Aphogee 2 step for protein
>Elasta qp relaxer
>Mane n tail for detangling when removing braids
>MSM sulfur to mix in products

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
>Following my challenges such as no heat and no trimming.  
>Co washing often for moisture 
>Applying my mixture of miconazole, coconut and olive oil with sulfur to my scalp at least once a week
>Protective styling
>Airdrying
>Stretching

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
Somewhere between june to august

Please include a Starting pic: last 3 pics in siggy (9/10)


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

I want in too!  I'm currently wearing a sew-in but will take pics this weekend when I remove it.  I'm hoping to be APL.  I plan on weaving my hair up again for another 3 months and in February I want to start working with my natural hair.  Will list my regimen and post pics this weekend!


----------



## indarican (Nov 10, 2010)

so this cantu leave in is a life saver. it keeps my hair tamed and very very soft. i think its a new staple... also on the plus side since i have been using this my breakage has almost stopped... maybe about 4 strands a day... plus some shed hair. i have hope that i will make bsl by 2011 now... yippie!!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey ladies, I have not been on here in forever. Here is my latest pic after a much needed cut to take off the rest of my heat damage. This was taken September 18th.


----------



## Qtee (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok my "lead" hairs are a little past APL..so I guess that means I'm full APL now...I'm hoping to make BSL by the spring..I turned my braid out into a "messy" bun...I just hope my fine hair in the front can handle it because I'm enjoying bunning..I will take pics of my growth when I get home..In the meantime, heres my protective style for a few days..


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

Qtee I love your texture!!! OT: How long did you transition for? I'm approaching month 7 in a 1.5-2yr transition myself lol

I can't wait to flat iron my hair in the next 6 weeks! I haven't worn my own hair down for Christmas in at least 2 years so I think the family will be shocked to see that I actually have hair under all these wigs lol


----------



## Qtee (Nov 10, 2010)

NikkiQ..Thanks..I transitioned this last time for 7 months..but when I BC'd I took my hair down so far, I couldnt even catch it to cornrow it..my mom said I had a Brittney moment..but I was wearing wigs consistently and I had just purchased a short wig for an interview and my hair wasn't cooperating under the wig..it was puffy..so it had to go..I cut my hair for a week str8..everytime I looked in the mirror..I saw a str8 hair sticking up and I grabbed the scissors...the bad part is that my hair is kinda str8 on some parts so I was just chopping away for no reason..I had to tell the kids to hid the scissors, so I haven't had a trim since Sept of last year..


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 10, 2010)

Carisa and Natural Hair Princess!

Carisa, your hair made a compete turnaround in one year! Your regimen is really working!  on all that progress


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still doing twists and twist outs every 7-10days.  I will do a couple of curlformers and buns as PS too.  I plan to henna next week for my monthly treatment.

I'm on an unofficial use up your oils challenge so I'm doing HOTs with each wash day and that has really helped with my scalp.  I've also been greasing it with Mixed Greens and that has definitely helped keep the itchies away.

I'm trying to have another productive winter growing season like last year.


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe if everything goes well, I can hit bsl by the summer 2011.


----------



## CB1731 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm feeling so discouraged. I am not getting along with my hair this week. blah


----------



## 3jsmom (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in...I have been hdiing my hair in bun this past couple of days. I think some of my leads hairs are grazing APL, I hope to get mostly there by Dec 31st. I think I am going to check out another wig this weekend since my 14 dd took my other one.erplexed


----------



## Qtee (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my length comparison shots taken 7/16/10 (the pics on either end) and taken today(the 3 in the middle)..so that almost 4 months..I had a slight setback with some breakage last month..but overall I think its good growth..for some reason I wasn't standing with my shoulders str8 on the back pics today..so one shoulder is higher than the other..weird..but I'm claiming APL 4 sure in the back and a little longer in the front..my head is also turned if that makes a difference on the front pic..


----------



## Qtee (Nov 10, 2010)

indarican said:


> so this cantu leave in is a life saver. it keeps my hair tamed and very very soft. i think its a new staple... also on the plus side since i have been using this my breakage has almost stopped... maybe about 4 strands a day... plus some shed hair. i have hope that i will make bsl by 2011 now... yippie!!


 
indarican...I luv cantu but for me it causes build up after a few days...it just smells so yummy and leaves my hair soft..


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 11, 2010)

Im gonna do a henna gloss for the first time today


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 11, 2010)

I think my hair likes Henna Glosses more than Henna alone


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 11, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> I'm feeling so discouraged. I am not getting along with my hair this week. blah


 
 we all have those days.  You'll get through it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll finally be relaxing my hair this weekend (and possibly doing that self trim I've been talking about for AGES).  It will be 15 weeks post and I'll be back with progress pictures too.

side note: so happy that the site is back to it's old glory.  Almost everything finally seems to be working again.


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, if it's not too late. I'm not APL yet and I'm 7 inches from BSL, but I may be able to reach BSL by Dec 2011-- please work for me Sublimed Sulfur! I'm in a sew-in, now. I'll post pics in Dec. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## crystal beach (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in  I hoping for BSL by end of Spring 2011!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm currently sitting at APL and will be bunning for the next 6-8 months to retain length. 

I intend to continue M&S everyday, DC once per week,clarify once per month and dust as needed.

BSL here I come!!!!


----------



## Legally Natural (Nov 16, 2010)

I want in please! I am joining LHCF for the first time after being a lurker for over a year. My hair was APL the last time I measured it. 

*What's your regimen?*
I am in the process of changing my regimen because my hair is longer and wants something different. The plan is to
   (1) cowash every 2-3 days
   (2) wash once a week w/ deep conditioning
   (3) Protein conditioning 1-2 times a month

*What Products are you using?*
My products change based on the weather in Minnesota and what I want to use. I am pretty much hooked on Shescentit products and some Darcy Botantical items, but after this Black Friday sale, I will be trying to implement some other products.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
I will be protective styling all the way through. I wear my hair in braids  (w/o extensions) throughout the year because it works well with my busy schedule and it helps me to leave my hair alone.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I plan to be full BSL by summer 2011

I will be able to provide a suitable starting pic at the end of December when I straighten my hair. Right now, my hair is in braids.

Very excited to do my first challenge! :superbanana: Now to the pictures


----------



## Queliq7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Regimen + Products:

SHAMPOO: Joie Natural Shampoo
DC: ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
LEAVE-IN: Cantu Shea Butter + ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing hair lotion

STYLING: Airdried Rollerset.

MOISTURIZER: Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in
SEALANT: Wild Growth Hair Oil, EVOO Oil. (daily)

To achieve BSL:

    * Relaxing every 12  weeks
    * Baggying overnight
    * No direct heat whatsoever. ( I love air drying my rollersets! It's comes out the same as with heat!)


Goal Month: December 2011

Starting pic:
pic after next relaxer.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the group Queliq7!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 16, 2010)

to the newest members of the Challenge! I've added you all to the original list. Come back often! 

 Bigmommah!


----------



## bibirockz (Nov 17, 2010)

I want in on this challenge if it's not too late. I will post my starting pic by the end of december because that's when I plan to straighten, hope that's ok.

What's your regimen?
Cowash 1-2x weekly
POO 1x a week or biweekly
DC weekly
Moisturize at night then seal &baggy the whole night
Spray hair in the morning or after my run
Once my aphogee 2 min gets here I will do that weekly or biweekly
Conrows weekly or plaits (my hair) then wiggin it

What Products are you using?
V05 moisture shampoo/ conditioner, Yes to Carrots Conditioner (mask), homemade spritz/leave-in, Profectiv Mega-Growth Strengthener, ORS Replenish Pak, Sulfur mix, Hair Pouss Plus, a lot of oils.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I'm going to wig it for a few months then try to alternate with full head weaves or crochet braids, and apply my growth aid nightly. Not to BC yet.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
December 2011, I'm only SL(I think) now so this is a stretch.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would love to join. Please count me in!

What's your regimen?
I wash my hair every 2/3 weeks, steam with oils/butters, then twist.

What Products are you using?
I use Elucence shampoo, DB daily leave in, Vo5, Suave, and a couple of oils.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I am keeping my hair in twists

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Hopefully by December 2011

Please include a Starting pic:
I will add a pic after i take my twists out.
________
EXPERT INSURANCE


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to all of our new challengers!


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 17, 2010)

Add one more: Just join LHCF today 

What's your regimen?What Products are you using?
Deep Condition 2x week (Neutrogena Moisture Mask) and moisturize 1-2 times per day (Yes to carrots or Honeysuckle Rose and seal).  I will keep my hair in a bun, under a half wig, or in my natural flat twist style.  I will flatiron only for progress pics (between 8-16 weeks apart).  I also plan to do monthly S&D.  Protein (Aphogee 2 min or two step) will be used as needed.  

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?  I want to be full BSL by June 2011

Please include a Starting pic: see attachment


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome Kenya Doll  Love your ends


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 17, 2010)

^^^Thank you!  It took an entire year to get them there


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 17, 2010)

KenayDoll your hair looks really nice and healthy. Can't wait to see you at BSL. Welcome aboard!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 18, 2010)

just a quick update.

yesterday made a month with my braids in.
i'm going to try and make it till the end of christmas break - wish me luck!

i've been washing them once or twice a week, and deep conditioning weekly.
i bought some grapeseed oil, and it's really great.
i apply it to my hair nightly before i go to bed.

welcome and to the new challengers, and i hope everything is going well with everyone. :]]


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 18, 2010)

I will be posting update pictures around the end of Dec. I will def. be full, thick, BSL by 12-31-2011. Very excited.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

When is everyone planning on doing their year end length checks? I'm gonna flat iron mine for Christmas and back up in braids for New Year's so I'll be taking my pictures then

Anyone moving their expected BSL date??


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 18, 2010)

@ nikki I think Im gonna push my BSL date to Nov2011 a year from now because it took me 15mths to graze APL from SL...lol.I am a slow grower I may get 3 inches a year. I am gonna do another APL check next week when I get my hair flat ironed. I made me a bobraz half wig so I am gonna be rocking this baby for awhile because i dont have to apply any heat to my leave out. I have my hair cornrowed under my wig now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> @ nikki I think Im gonna push my BSL date to Nov2011 a year from now because it took me 15mths to graze APL from SL...lol.I am a slow grower I may get 3 inches a year. I am gonna do another APL check next week when I get my hair flat ironed.* I made me a bobraz half wig so I am gonna be rocking this baby for awhile* because i dont have to apply any heat to my leave out. I have my hair cornrowed under my wig now.


 
I always wanted to try to make a halfie. What tutorial did you use to make it??


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I always wanted to try to make a halfie. What tutorial did you use to make it??


 
I just randomly skimmed through some youtube tuts but the person who I like was cynthia17us but she has since taking down all her wig making vids and also got some tips from ladies on BHM. I have watched the islandbeauty but her method was too much with flipping over back forth to tie the knots. here are some pics from my post on BHM. This was my first time making one.

Bobraz wig..**pics**...small update pg.3 - BHM Talk Cafe : BlackHairMedia.com - Page 1


----------



## Charz (Nov 18, 2010)

@nikki I have a hair dye appt at Aveda on Dec 30th, not sure if I am going to get a trim and/or flat ironed. I might not do an end of the year length check. My lowest layer is 1.5 away from BSL. I wanna be full BSL though before I claim it.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Nikki I will be doing my year end length check at some point after Christmas. I think that I will keep my BSL date at Dec 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I just randomly skimmed through some youtube tuts but the person who I like was cynthia17us but she has since taking down all her wig making vids and also got some tips from ladies on BHM. I have watched the islandbeauty but her method was too much with flipping over back forth to tie the knots. here are some pics from my post on BHM. This was my first time making one.
> 
> Bobraz wig..**pics**...small update pg.3 - BHM Talk Cafe : BlackHairMedia.com - Page 1


 
totally cute!! what type of cap did you use?? I don't want to use a regular ol' stockin cap b/c that sucker will get stretched out in no time lol



Charz said:


> @nikki I have a hair dye appt at Aveda on Dec 30th, not sure if I am going to get a trim and/or flat ironed. I might not do an end of the year length check. My lowest layer is 1.5 away from BSL. I wanna be full BSL though before I claim it.


 
Charz I LOVE your color!! Where do you go for it?  



chasturner84 said:


> @Nikki I will be doing my year end length check at some point after Christmas. I think that I will keep my BSL date at Dec 2011.


 
now chas we all know you're gonna be BSL before then


----------



## Charz (Nov 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Charz I LOVE your color!! Where do you go for it?


Thanks, I go to  Salon Revive in DC, which is an Aveda salon.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> totally cute!! what type of cap did you use?? I don't want to use a regular ol' stockin cap b/c that sucker will get stretched out in no time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks I used this cap that I got from a local BSS for 2.99


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 18, 2010)

My hairs feeling a lil bit dry ...im gonna cowash and oil rinse tonight...

Im gonna try the Kimmayleave in with Elsasta QP creme fortifying condish, im a lil weary on it as a leave though because of the ingredients, but they arent that bad...


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 18, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I made me a bobraz half wig so I am gonna be rocking this baby for awhile because i dont have to apply any heat to my leave out. I have my hair cornrowed under my wig now.


 

I am rocking my self-made bobraz half wig too.  I want to make a straight one to add a little variety to my life...


----------



## bibirockz (Nov 18, 2010)

@NikkiQ I'm straightening my hair for New Years, but I'm most likely not getting to BSL by dec 2011 my hair's growing, but its BREAKING so badly. I might half chop on new years.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^keep the faith girl. that's 13 months away. you never know what may happen between now and then


----------



## bibirockz (Nov 18, 2010)

Nikki thanks hun, you are right 13 months is a long time. Hell I'll be so glad if I make it to my transition for that long


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 19, 2010)

Ch3ecking in here too!

Currently my hair is in 2 french braids with the ends pinned up to avoid my scarf. 

I also went and put some chunky highlights in my hair. So whenever we do out progress report, I'll be able to show!

Also, plan on straightening my hair in the next 2 weeks, probably next week actually. I'll keep the results in mind to see how far I am from my goals...

I STILL feel like I'm about 2 inches from bra strap length... But it depends on the bra, so I guess I'm about an inch from being below my shoulder blades? I don't know... When I'm BSL in ALL bras, I'll claim it lol.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 19, 2010)

ImanAdero said:


> When I'm BSL in ALL bras, I'll claim it lol.


 
I TOTALLY agree! I have a bra that I swear is nearly MBL and when my hair touches it, I'll claim BSL.


----------



## indarican (Nov 19, 2010)

Just checking in.. I have started a new PS... i will now be half wigging it... i got one that looks real good lets see how everyone reacts to it.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 19, 2010)

indarican said:


> Just checking in.. I have started a new PS... i will now be half wigging it... i got one that looks real good lets see how everyone reacts to it.


 
I have been thinking about trying half wigs but I can't find one that looks good (i.e. like my hair) or one that doesn't look too plastic/waxy. What kind did you get?

I'm thinking of trying a 6 month stretch, but I will definitely need something extra in my arsenal...like a trusty half wig


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm just checking in.  I haven't taken pics in ages, but I'm planning to get my hair done end of Nov/ beginning of Dec, so I'll take some then.  Stretched, sections of my hair are BSB (I think), but I've been wearing braid-/twist- outs, so I don't know how my ends are looking.

Oh, and I'm doing a fall/winter reggie now (when I can get to it, lol), so that's lots of moisture and no more protein additives to my dc's.  I'm sad to see them go... at least I can still use my honeyquat 50.  

Here's a question for the relaxed/ texlaxed ladies:
I'm on a no heat reggie, with two passes a season, and I usually only use one (for length checks).  The rest of the time, I'm doing various ps's.  But my hair is always so dry in the winter that I'm thinking maybe I should be roller-setting (w/o heat) for straightness (so the moisture can flow downward, lol), but that entails possibly, when I'm stretching, having to flat-iron.... right?  

So which way should I go: straight/ rollerset or wavy?  Flat-iron or not?


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 19, 2010)

Last night I oil rinsed wih crisco, and now im sitting her wondering why I never thought to try it before


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^Crisco??? would've neve thought of that


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Crisco??? would've neve thought of that



 Really? there are alot of raves about crisco on here...Its been GREAT as a sealant, but I figured it be to thick to oil rinse with, I mixed a lil with some EVOO to loosen it up, and it worked great, one of my best oil rinses...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 20, 2010)

I relaxed my hair today.  And I did a minor trim. The picture I took was pre-trim, but I only trimmed about a half an inch off the longest layers.  I couldn't bring myself to do anymore.  I'm about an inch and a half away from BSL, i think.






ETA: I can't see the picture and I don't know how to correct it.  But it's in my fotki, if anyone's interested.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 20, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 20, 2010)

@Inthemix08 ~ You have had some really solid growth. I can't wait to see your post trim picture.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, Bigmommah!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 21, 2010)

ohmmm.....I will make BSL by my birthday next year.....ohmmmm


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ohmmm.....I will make BSL by my birthday next year.....ohmmmm



LOL!!! I should doing a bit of meditation myself. I'm considering a 6 month stretch to help with my retention getting to full BSL by next summer and grazing MBL by Dec 2011.


----------



## Taina (Nov 21, 2010)

Can i still in? If so i will post my regie and start pic later. Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 21, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> LOL!!! I should doing a bit of meditation myself. I'm considering a 6 month stretch to help with my retention getting to full BSL by next summer and grazing MBL by Dec 2011.


 
You'll be BSL by April. I'm calling it now!


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 21, 2010)

I made my straight half-wig this weekend. I am so excited because I was getting tired of my curly one. I used Black Diamond Somolian Wave.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 21, 2010)

So I'm back...



Went to get my hair done today at the mall... And she chopped 3 inches of  Like really a WHOLE 3 inches... I've gone from an inch above BSL to an APL, which is a good 3-4 inch difference...

I can't complain too much because it looks great and I don't have those horrid ends...

But what looked like BSL by March is now REALLY BSL by December 2011...

Oh well, I'll be back soon to check in... I'll need to stay sane because right now I'm kicking myself for doing that, even IF it looks good lol.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 21, 2010)

ImanAdero said:


> So I'm back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ImanAdero, I'm sure those 3" will be back faster than ever before!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 21, 2010)

Taina said:


> Can i still in? If so i will post my regie and start pic later. Thanks



But of course!  You're on the list.  Fire away with those posts!







KenyaDoll said:


> I made my straight half-wig this weekend. I am so excited because I was getting tired of my curly one. I used Black Diamond Somolian Wave.



You ladies with your half wigs are so inspiring. I have no skills when it comes to artsy/creative things so I'll leave that to you all but your half wigs looks great.






ImanAdero said:


> So I'm back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chasturner84 said:


> ImanAdero, I'm sure those 3" will be back faster than ever before!



ImanAderon, I'd like to cosign with what Chasturner84 said.  You'll be there in no time AND you will be so happy with the way that you evenly trimmed BSL hair looks.  Don't even stress it.


----------



## Taina (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you IntheMix08!!

What's your regimen?
.- Daily co-wash
.- Airdry and bantu knot or twist braid to sleep
.- DC once a week
.- Pre-poo with olive oil once a week
.- Shampoo hair once a week
.- Moisturize in the night and seal with oil
.- Low manipulation during the week using buns, twist out, braid out or buns
.- no heat

What Products are you using?
Conditioners : Alberto Vo5 and HE LTR
DC : 10 en 1, Silicón Mix, Lacio Lacio, Chocolacio 
Shampoo : Garlic and Chili shampoo 
Leave in : HE LTR or TResemmé 
Oils : Olive, Jojoba and Coconut

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
No heat, low manipulation, moisturize and PS

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Hoping by Dec 2011

Pics


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 22, 2010)

I tried the KimmayTube leave in yesterday and I gotta say....I do notice a huge difference in the softness and moisture retention of my hair!  I will be using it more often, although it made my hair take longer to airdry.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join? I plan on P.S. the majority of the time and buying a wig or weave when I get bored and/or feel the need to be "cute". I invested in cute accessories and that helped me with protective styling alot this summer.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 22, 2010)

nappystorm said:


> Is it too late for me to join? I plan on P.S. the majority of the time and buying a wig or weave when I get bored and/or feel the need to be "cute". I invested in cute accessories and that helped me with protective styling alot this summer.



 [USER]nappystorm[/USER]!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow I forgot how much I love bentonite clay


----------



## gingertea (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a newbie and been doing a lot of reading to learn about new techniques & regimen to start my HJ. I saw ps and was wondering what does it mean?


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 23, 2010)

PS= Protective Style


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 23, 2010)

@cnelson258 - WELCOME

ps = protective style/styling, wigs, weaves, bunning, etc

have a happy hair journey


----------



## gingertea (Nov 23, 2010)

​*taking notes* Thanks for that! There are so many acronyms I just don't get yet. Ok so now for a newbie starting anyone hav any tips on starting a regimen? Currently I do sewn ins for about 2 months at a time but don't give my hair too much rest cuz I usually go right back to a new weave when one comes out. I do prefer a lye relaxer I use Mizani for my touch up. And generally the Pantene relaxed n natural products shampoo conditioner. I work in a office & work out at the gym lot any opinion on keeping weave as a PS? What PS do yall suggest ? B/c cant really get in my hair to use all these products I'm reading about how fab they work + its expensive takin out and putting in weave too often.

My STG: BSL LTG: WL (If I can make it happen) And to be fully free from weave.
Any opinions help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qtee (Nov 23, 2010)

Checkin in...I'm wearing a half wig hopefully until the new year.  I want to wear it longer but I get so bored so easily..I will do a length check @ the beginning of the year and decide how long I will be wiggin it..


----------



## Charz (Nov 23, 2010)

cnelson258 said:


> I'm a newbie and been doing a lot of reading to learn about new techniques & regimen to start my HJ. I saw ps and was wondering what does it mean?




Protective Styling. Any style that keeps your ends protected. Buns, weaves, braids etc.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 23, 2010)

cnelson258!  You're doing pretty well with the acronyms.  I had to think for a minute about what STG and LTG were,


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 23, 2010)

I took this pic yesterday to see how many inches I have until i reach BSL because I have been guessing. So it looks like I need about 4inches until BSL, I need a trim really bad because I saw some breakage at my ends when flat ironing the other day, my ends are so uneven.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 23, 2010)

took my braids down to do a length check and this was my result. don't know if i can claim APL yet but i know i want too.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^ you are APL. Claim it!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just checking in.  I've been in twists pretty much every week for a month now.  I'm going to have to start pinning them up at work because they are getting caught in my jacket.  This week I was rocking a puff after doing a cute updo over the weekend.

I can tell that my hair has grown since the trim. I was cowashing tonight and the shorter layers are shoulder length when wet.  The nape is taking off and it feel like there is almost a good 2inch difference and its nearly APL when wet.  Also my chunk twist out was hanging more so I know my summer growth spurt has finally kicked in.

I'll still be in twists for now.  I may try putting in some pixie braids but I'm nervous they will loc up.  I'll think about it some more.


----------



## Cinda2503 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in!

I've been trying to get to BSL for 2 unfocused years.  I barely think I'm APL.  So this challenge is just what I need.

I'll post starting pics in a few days.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 28, 2010)

If feels so great to finally be home from Thanksgiving with my family. Everyone was amazed by how much length I had gained since last year and I was even weave checked a couple of times.  It feels good that others are starting to take notice that "the crazy stuff" I do to/for my hair actually has a purpose. 
As soon as I unpacked today, I shampoo'd, DC'd, and sealed and put my hair in donut bun and will not be taking it out until this weekend. I can really tell that my hair had dried out quite a bit since I wore it out 4 days straight.  I definitely will not be wearing my hair down again until Christmas. I will be bun central for the next 27 days.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

^^and no pictures?? bad chas!


----------



## CB1731 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so close to BSL. I am going to reach it much earlier than I thought.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess im doing my cassia treatment today..In need to get my hands on some indigo powder before the end of Dec..


----------



## Carisa (Nov 30, 2010)

im going to wear my braids until jan or feb then i will do a lenght check.  Hopefull ill b full apl by then. If so it will take about 2 inches to reach bsl from there and 2 more to reach mbl (crossing fingers for no set backs)


----------



## TruMe (Nov 30, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I was even weave checked a couple of times.







chasturner84 said:


> As soon as I unpacked today, I shampoo'd, DC'd, and sealed and put my hair in donut bun and will not be taking it out until this weekend.  I definitely will not be wearing my hair down again until Christmas. I will be bun central for the next 27 days.



I did the exact same thing.  I am with you on the next 27 days.  Cowashing daily and in a bun or pony puff for me from now on.


----------



## diadall (Nov 30, 2010)

^I just started daily cowashing.  I do it in the morning before I go to work.  I live in Florida so the weather is still good.  Out of curiousity, when do you cowash?


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^and no pictures?? bad chas!


 
So sorry.  I will have PLENTY around Christmas because I am definitely trying to make BSL by May or June of next year so my hair will be in hiding for a looooong time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm hiding my way through my transition too chas. Next stop, APL for me! I even went crazy on my wig order to get me through next year lol.


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 30, 2010)

I want in...is it still okay to join?

What's your regimen? I shampoo and condition once a week with Giovanni SAS or an Herbal Shampoo and Conditioner that I started using this fall. Carefully detangle, rebraid hair monthly, deep condition at least twice a month.

What Products are you using? Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo and Conditioner, Theraputic Herbal Shampoo, Condtioner,leave-in hair growth treatment, henna, Beyond the Zone Split Ender, Argan Oil, Palmer's Styling Cream and other natural products. 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Protective Styling, crown and glory method without extensions, Lace Wigs, staying consistent with exercise, drink lots of water and continue with my Multi-vitamin and Biotin.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I am hoping to acheive BSL by July 2011 but I want to be full, healthy BSL by December 2011 after a nice trim.


Please include a Starting pic: *I will post a starting pic at the end of December since I am in a "hide your hair challenge". I feel like I have posted this already in here, but I do not see my name on the list, so I am trying to make it official now.*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^you're in.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 1, 2010)

My conrows are still in almost two weeks now. I've been cowashing every 2 days, I think my hair hates poo or at least the ones I've been using. I'm hoping for full SL or even SL by New Years.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am back to wiggin it. I wore my hair out for a week during the holidays, I did get weave checked by my sister she was suprised to see my hair grew this length since April and I am a slow grower. I am trying to focus more on filling in my bald spots at my temples and thickening up my fine hair so I wont be so focused on doing length checks all the time. I am gonna start applying either minoval or minoxidil. I do have centrifual alopecia so hopefully these will help me grow some hair in those areas.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 1, 2010)

I keep waffling on my go-to protective style. I tried to do too many things at once like no direct heat, long term stretch and co-washing without thinking about how I was going to style my hair. Add to that the fact that I've been relaxing my hair for over 30 years and had no idea what my hair type was and I think you can get a good picture of where I'm at with my hair some days.

Did I mention that I don't wear false hair of any kind? 

So yeah I've been on a real roller coaster ride and I have 4 weeks left to go.

I can't wait to see all of the gorgeous progress pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be doing my reveal a week early since I'm flat ironing for Christmas then back to hiding right afterwards. I hope to be a nice and healthy SL. I doubt I'm full SL just yet, but I'm staying positive that I will be by Feb


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be doing my reveal a week early since I'm flat ironing for Christmas then back to hiding right afterwards. I hope to be a nice and healthy SL. I doubt I'm full SL just yet, but I'm staying positive that I will be by Feb


 

NikkiQ ~ I can't wait to see your pictures. You have been really inspirational.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 1, 2010)

Good Luck on the rest of your stretch, Bigmommah!  You can do it!


I can't wait to see everyone's progress pictures!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> NikkiQ ~ I can't wait to see your pictures. You have been really inspirational.


 
I am??? Wow!  That really means a lot. I'm still very much so a newbie in the hair world so I never expected to be "inspirational" to anyone.


----------



## diadall (Dec 1, 2010)

I want to join this challenge too but I haven't even made APL yet.  But I feel like I can get there by April.  Its so strange sometimes I can feel hair hanging down my back.  I like to think of it as foreshadowing the future.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> I want to join this challenge too but I haven't even made APL yet. But I feel like I can get there by April. Its so strange sometimes I can feel hair hanging down my back. I like to think of it as foreshadowing the future.


 
I'm not APL yet either girl so you better bring your butt in here! We have 12 months to make it. We can do it!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 1, 2010)

Since I don't see myself making BSL this year I'll sign up for 2011.

What's your regimen?
Minitwists 1 month and cowash weekly
twists 1 week
twistout bun 1 week
Wash and dc hair
curformer rollerset 1 week
Do minitwist on rollerset hair over the weekend

What Products are you using?
JBCO/Macadamia nut oil/castor oil/rosemary oil mix
coconut oil
shea butter
Aussie Moist
HE totally twisted
Hair lotion
shampoo bar
vo5/water spritz
setting lotion
gel
light hair grease
hair glosser
heat protectant (If I decide to blowdry to dry the rollerset)

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
PS, low manipulation

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
By spring or summer at the latest

Please include a Starting pic:
I will when I straighten my hair for christmas


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 2, 2010)

I lied lol I took out my braids last night and DC'ed with ORS Mayo on dry hair then cowashed. I'm loving the coils. Doing single braids tomorrow!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 2, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> I lied lol I took out my braids last night and DC'ed with ORS Mayo on dry hair then cowashed. I'm loving the coils. Doing single braids tomorrow!



What did you lie about?


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 2, 2010)

For my "official" length checks I will be measuring from my widow's peak over my crown that way I always have the same starting point. I tried it last night and with my hair stretched my hair is 20". BSL is 24" or so and WL is 32". I'm hoping that when I flat iron in January (I've decided to extend my stretch until my birthday in July which will make it a year) I'll have the same 20" after I trim my hair.

I've experienced some breakage at the line of demarcation but not much  and I'm willing to sacrifice a little hair to learn to care for it properly. It's interesting to me that at my job everyone is so supportive of my more natural hair styles and ps's like braids and twists. 

This is a long way from the Corporate America I grew up in. 

Have a successful week ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> For my "official" length checks I will be measuring from my widow's peak over my crown that way I always have the same starting point. I tried it last night and with my hair stretched my hair is 20". BSL is 24" or so and WL is 32". I'm hoping that when I flat iron in January (I've decided to extend my stretch until my birthday in July which will make it a year) I'll have the same 20" after I trim my hair.
> 
> I've experienced some breakage at the line of demarcation but not much and I'm willing to sacrifice a little hair to learn to care for it properly. It's interesting to me that at my job everyone is so supportive of my more natural hair styles and ps's like braids and twists.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I'm lame. Bigmommah, are you transitioning? I definitely missed the post where you said that.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> This is a long way from the Corporate America I grew up in.



I have to agree.  I am experiencing the same thing.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 2, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> What did you lie about?



Oh just a few hours before that post I said my conrows were still in for almost for 2 weeks. I didn't think I'd take it out yesterday but I did. Lol


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ok, I'm lame. Bigmommah, are you transitioning? I definitely missed the post where you said that.


 
Chas, I don't know what I'm doing to be honest lol. I was all set to relax my hair in January but now I think I'll just straighten it for a length check and go back to my braids and twists.

I think that part of the reason I'm waffling is because I am receiving huge amounts of support from everyone regarding what I am doing with my hair. My husband even told me he wouldn't mind if I chopped all of my relaxed hair off now. <--Not happening my head is too big for 3-4 inches drawn up into 1".

Also, the styles that I wore relaxed were always really nice but they are not conducive to my fitness goals. I can't be tied, dyed and laid to the side if I am going to drip sweat every morning.

TruMe ~ I thought it was only me. I think it's a positive change in a society that needs so much change.

I'm not quite ready to say that I am transitioning but I am going to extend my stretch out until my birthday in July at least. I'll be 19 weeks post on Sunday.

Whew! Now that I've written a book back to work!


----------



## Malaika1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in!

Im so new to all this hair care stuff, hopefully
this will enable me to find a good regimen and
the encouragement to stick to it!

Current length: Some strands close to APL but not there yet!


----------



## diadall (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to join:

*What's your regimen?*
I am cowashing daily and wet bunning.  I am trying to not use any heat in the month of December. 

*What Products are you using?*
JBCO/sulfur mix
coconut oil
Neutragena Triple Moisturizer 
Suave Coconut conditioner for daily cowashes
Aloe vera gel

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
PS and less heat

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I just measured and I am about 6 inches from BSL in the back so I will say November.  

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in if not too late but will update later!

UPDATE 9 Dec 10

*Regi:*
Poo: V05 MM or ORS Creamy Aloe
DC:  AOWC, 1tbsp evoo, hemp and avocado oil; 1tbsp of Roux PC (weekly for 60 min w/ heat)
Leave-in: KCKT
Daily Moisturizer: BM Balanced Cream Moisturizer
Sealant: Avocado oil
Styling: protective styling and hiding my hair under wigs

*To achieve BSL*:
TU every 10 to 12 weeks
Dusting as needed.
No direct heat; mainly air dry
PS and wigs continously

*Goal Month*: Dec 2011

*Starting pic*:
Will add after TU received and HYH challenge ends


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies! Just dropping in to say hello! I have been very very busy but I wanted to say I missed you guys! I'm currently weaved up, been that way for the last two weeks now. Don't know how long that's gonna last. My head is so itchy! Can't wait for wash day. That's all I've got for now, but happy hair growing ladies.

[email protected] don't commit to transitioning. I haven't and I'm already 14 months post! I think it has to do with the fact that I refuse to commit. At some point I'm just going to turn around and have a head full of natural hair. You can be my 'non-transitioning' buddy if you like.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 3, 2010)

Miss C I love the "non-transitioning" buddy idea! 

Since my hair loves to knot up on itself and I don't wear my hair straight I've decided to lock in my moisture using vaseline. I used Aquafor last night as I retwisted my hair and I have to say that I like the way my hair looks and feels.

I don't plan on using bantu knots anymore as it seems to cause my hair to lock up even more. I will just use my 2 strand flat twists with rollers at the end when I want to wear my hair "out".

I'll be glad when my braids/twists don't look as if they were made by a beginner.

Have a groovy day!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 3, 2010)

Malaika1, diadall, divachyk and Kusare!  Glad to have you all on board!

And Welcome to the forum, Malaika1!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 3, 2010)

Last night I cowashed with EQP Scalp stimulating conditioner.  It made my scalp tingle and I'm not sure what that does for my hair but I like it.  And I'm rocking a bun today, trying to get my head in the game for the HYH challenge next year.  Hopefully that'll help to make sure that I make BSL next year.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 3, 2010)

Inthemix ~ I have never been a part of the a HYH challenge. I'll have to look it up. Not that I need to be in another challenge lol.

That EQP sounds good I may add it to my list of possible things to try.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 3, 2010)

Bigmommah, I've never been in the HYH challenge either, but I'm hoping that it will help me retain as much length as possible during the winter months.  I was going to just do a personal bun challenge but I decided to join for the accountability of it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 3, 2010)

The HYH challenge really does help with keeping your PS game up. I'm going into the second HYH challenge and it just gets easier and easier as time goes on. You ladies will LOVE it!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm trying the HYH for the first time starting Jan 1. If I can work up the courage, I want to try a couple of sew ins from Jan-June. I hope I'm full BSL by the beginning of July.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 3, 2010)

I joined the HYH Challenge as well. I am going to work on learning to braid and twist my hair until my birthday in July. Thank you ladies so much for your support and encouragement.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I'm in LOVE with chasturner84's ponytail! 

I can't wait for BSL!! I'm hoping for May '10. That would be AMAZING if I could get to MBL next year. I've never been that far before. I once was BSL in the very back but the rest was sl. It was damaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 3, 2010)

You are too cute, Top! Thanks!! I'm one of your secret stalkers (not a secret anymore)  

I'm totally with you on not being able to wait for BSL. There was a girl in undergrad who had this unbelievably gorgeous full BSL-MBLish hair. I remember seeing her and wondering why my hair was never longer than SL  and what special products she was using. I get so giddy when I think about how much closer I get month after month to a length like her's.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 3, 2010)

Just got my hair back braided in individuals with a circle in the middle. I'm trying to keep them up until Christmas, then switch over to a straight weave. I'm thinking when I get my weave done I'll get my ends clipped, they haven't been clipped since March. I'm using JBCO & Dr. Miracles Spot Serum on my edges every morning & night, & every three days rubbing my edges with M-T-G.


----------



## mousee09 (Dec 3, 2010)

*What's your regimen?*
Complete low maintanience and moisturize daily. Right now my hair is in Twist Braids, so i will wash weekly, deep condition one a week, oil my scale 2 a week, and spray African Pride on my hair once a day.

What Products are you using?
Tremeseme shampoo and Conditioner
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Low mainteniance all the way!
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
April it will be a whole year since I been natural
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## Ladybelle (Dec 3, 2010)

I need in this challenge. Subscribing!

oh- I'm in the braiditup2011 challenge. So, I'll be keeping it simple with braids (a variety)  for the year &  I'm doing the crown & glory method. 

My goal is to reach BSL by Christmas.  I also take Biotin daily.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 4, 2010)

Still here. Wigging it til January. Hope to be APL by Dec 31st.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 4, 2010)

Soooo...I think I'm going to bow out gracefully. I would love to see BSL in 2011, but after straightening this past week, I saw just how thin the ends are from heat damage from last year.  The back section is the thickest and longest, but the sides and top have suffered the most damage. I'm definitely APL now, but I rocked damaged/ broken hair when I was relaxed. Upon gping natural, I said (and once I joined LHCF) that I would care more about health than length.

I would loved to have the support from (and been supportive to) you ladies... (can you tell how sad I am to cut my hair??? lol)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 4, 2010)

sweetpeadee said:


> Soooo...I think I'm going to bow out gracefully. I would love to see BSL in 2011, but after straightening this past week, I saw just how thin the ends are from heat damage from last year.  The back section is the thickest and longest, but the sides and top have suffered the most damage. I'm definitely APL now, but I rocked damaged/ broken hair when I was relaxed. Upon gping natural, I said (and once I joined LHCF) that I would care more about health than length.
> 
> I would loved to have the support from (and been supportive to) you ladies... (can you tell how sad I am to cut my hair??? lol)



sweetpeadee, you should definitely stay in the challenge.  If you're APL now, you could definitely still make BSL next year if you nurture your ends to maximize retention.  And even if you don't make BSL, everyone here will help you and be supportive of you as you grow out your hair.  Whatever you decide, we've got your back.


----------



## diadall (Dec 4, 2010)

sweetpeadee said:


> Soooo...I think I'm going to bow out gracefully. I would love to see BSL in 2011, but after straightening this past week, I saw just how thin the ends are from heat damage from last year.  The back section is the thickest and longest, but the sides and top have suffered the most damage. I'm definitely APL now, but I rocked damaged/ broken hair when I was relaxed. Upon gping natural, I said (and once I joined LHCF) that I would care more about health than length.
> 
> I would loved to have the support from (and been supportive to) you ladies... (can you tell how sad I am to cut my hair??? lol)



A setback is a setup for a comeback!


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with Inthemix. A set back doesn't mean you have to leave.We're here for each other.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 5, 2010)

Ladybelle and mousee09!


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 5, 2010)

*What's your regimen? I wash and DC twice per week

What Products are you using? Shampoo and Condtioners: Depending on how my hair feels Silicon Mix(Ceramides), Joico K-Pak(Protein), Aphogee(Protein), Mizani (Moisture), Design Essentials(Moisture). Leave Ins: Aphogee and Chi Silk Infusion. I use Cantu Shea Butter or LTR Leave In to moisturize and Coconut oil to seal.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Buning and Roller sets

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? October 2k11, my hair grows pretty fast.

Please include a Starting pic:*


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe I'll join the HYH challenge bandwagon too....couldn't hurt!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 6, 2010)

I have not been updating much in my challenge threads...but I remembered seeing that December 2010 is one of the "official" check in dates.  I definitely should be able to reach BSL by my birthday at the end of May!  Here are my 2010 length shots:


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 6, 2010)

EbonyC your hair is looking great!!! You definately are gonna make it!!!


Ive decided that im gonna really get into PS for the year of 2011, I think im gonna PS every other month in Half Wigs and Buns...how does that sound to ya'll??


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 6, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> EbonyC your hair is looking great!!! You definately are gonna make it!!!
> 
> 
> Ive decided that im gonna really get into PS for the year of 2011, I think im gonna PS every other month in Half Wigs and Buns...*how does that sound to ya'll*??


 
Sounds pretty promising to me! I keep my hair in PS M-F (I don't have anyone to be cute for in the office ) and leave my hair out on the weekend. Since I'm in the HYH challenge next year, I guess I'll be in PS 24/7...well, whatever gets me to BSL


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful hair EB! I can't wait to see my hair straight on Jan 1st. I am going to try doing 2 strand twists tomorrow and see if my relaxed ends will stay with a little help.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 6, 2010)

to the challenge, Luscious850!  I'll add you to the challenger list. 

I like those pics, EbonyCPrincess!  You're really close to BSL now, so you'll definitely make it to BSL in 2011!  KUTGW!

Amoreofcurls, that sounds like a plan!  Any PS is better than none at all.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ebonyprincess you are very close to BSL. I am suppose to texlax my hair in 2wks but I may hold out for a few more weeks cowashing has helped with my newgrowth and its not as unruly I am still wearing protective styles halfwigs. I wore a bun for the last few days but I feel that I have to manipulate my hair more with constant comb/ brushing in the morning because I wet my hair prior to bunning because I like the smooth bun look.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 6, 2010)

good work ebony!

so i made an appointment at the salon for the end of february when I end my stretch.
i'm hoping that my hair will be past apl by then so that I can cut it back to apl and start my next stretch with fresh ends.

good luck everyone!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 6, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> good work ebony!
> 
> so i made an appointment at the salon for the end of february when I end my stretch.
> i'm hoping that my hair will be past apl by then so that I can cut it back to apl and start my next stretch with fresh ends.
> ...


 
yeah that is what I am hoping to do also. My hair is grazing or right at APL and I am about 9wks post.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 6, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Sounds pretty promising to me! I keep my hair in PS M-F (I don't have anyone to be cute for in the office ) and leave my hair out on the weekend. Since I'm in the HYH challenge next year, I guess I'll be in PS 24/7...well, whatever gets me to BSL


 
I am planning to PS more in 2011 as well.  I mainly wear low manipulation styles now (braidouts, rollerwraps and flexirod sets) but my hair is down a LOT.  I definitely feel with the heavier, harsher fabrics of winter I will be wearing a lot more updos and protective styles until at LEAST Spring.  I'm even thinking of getting a sew-in in January....so it sounds GOOD to me.

Halfwigs are definitely my friend too!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 6, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I am planning to PS more in 2011 as well. I mainly wear low manipulation styles now (braidouts, rollerwraps and flexirod sets) but my hair is down a LOT.* I definitely feel with the heavier, harsher fabrics of winter I will be wearing a lot more updos and protective styles until at LEAST Spring*. I'm even thinking of getting a sew-in in January....so it sounds GOOD to me.
> 
> Halfwigs are definitely my friend too!


 
Eb, I've been wearing my trusty bun and even with that, I can feel the hairs at my nape being pulled and snapping after getting caught in my scarf . It is so irritating! I'll be bald back there when Spring gets here if I don't find a solution....FAST


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 6, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Eb, I've been wearing my trusty bun and even with that, I can *feel the hairs at my nape being pulled and snapping *after getting caught in my scarf . It is so irritating! I'll be bald back there when Spring gets here if I don't find a solution....FAST



Gurl, tell me about it!  Hence why I'm thinking of using some store bought hair  to get me thru January and February!  IDK yet though I am so finicky...changing my mind every other day.  I may just stick to the half-wigs, such a great temporary fix!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't believe just a few more weeks til the end of the year. Wow time flies! But I'm anxious to see my progress. I'm still staying positive on hitting BSL next year. Is everyone doing a length check for the holidays?


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe I will hit BSL by the end of next year.  I feel that inner confidence with each bun I pin.  Sounds dramatic right?  I think after my legislative session ends in May I will go back to braids.  That will give me some length to play around with and keep me away from wanting to flat iron.


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh man, i have been so terrible keeping up with this challenge cause i've been so busy and i tried getting on here a couple times and it wasn't working. I'm growing tho, still haven't cut the front half of my hair yet but i'm thinking of making hte plunge soon, we'll see. Not sure how much growth i've gotten and i wont promise pictures again cuz i've done that so many times and not posted them, so i'll TRY and post some since this is the official start of the challenge.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 7, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> sweetpeadee, you should definitely stay in the challenge. If you're APL now, you could definitely still make BSL next year if you nurture your ends to maximize retention. And even if you don't make BSL, everyone here will help you and be supportive of you as you grow out your hair. Whatever you decide, we've got your back.


 
AWWWWWW!!!!! Thanks @IntheMix08, @diadall and @Bigmommah!!!! I would really like to stay  I definitely need help with the speed at which my hair has been growing...hint hint lol As soon as I find the cord to my camera I'm going to post the pics I took of my hair after I straightened it.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 7, 2010)

Just purchased a B complex vitamin and Biotin...I'm hoping to help with my growth and my energy level..other than that I was experiencing some breakage so I did an Aphogee 2 step..which is the TRUTH...I did the treatment on Friday and I can already see the difference..my breakage and shedding is less now..This weekend I will do the 2 min treatment and follow up with the 2 step in 2 months....I will also alternate between a protein DC and a moisturizing DC with honey added every other weekend...My regimen is still basically the same..braid outs and buns..When I bun, I baggy overnight...my hair is currently a little past APL..I'm hoping to be BSL by the spring..


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 7, 2010)

Qtee said:


> *I was experiencing some breakage so I did an Aphogee 2 step..which is the TRUTH...I did the treatment on Friday and I can already see the difference*...



Don't sleep on my 2-step. I give myself a treatment every 8 weeks and I wish a hair would even THINK about breaking afterward; I ain't having it


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2010)

@chasturner84 whats this Aphogeen two step??? how does it work???


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 8, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> @chasturner84 whats this Aphogeen two step??? how does it work???



ApHogee 2 step is an intense protein treatment designed to restructure the hair to decrease breakage and help with damage. My relaxed hair LOVES it.


----------



## Qtee (Dec 8, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ApHogee 2 step is an intense protein treatment designed to restructure the hair to decrease breakage and help with damage. My relaxed hair LOVES it.


Aphogee works..I was breaking and shedding..it reduced both..now the true test is when I wash and detangle my hair this weekend..


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2010)

is it only for relaxed hair?????


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 8, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> is it only for relaxed hair?????



Not at all! It's for anyone's hair that needs protein due to breakage/excessive shedding.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2010)

okay i am going to have to look into using this. thanks <3


----------



## Qtee (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm natural..I actually didnt know about it when I was relaxed...


----------



## bellesocialite (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge

What's your regimen?
I am relaxed. I stretch for about 12-16 weeks at a time. Moisturize daily, cowash frequently. Other than that I generally leave my hair alone. 

What Products are you using?
HE LTR Shampoo, Conditioner, Leave-in

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Wearing protective & low manipulation styles and leaving my hair alone.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I'm close to APL so I'll be ambitious and say by my 22nd birthday (10/1/2011)


Starting pic: 

This is from the end of November because I only take progress pics after a relaxer touch up.


----------



## sj73 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in:

My current regimen is:
* Stretch 12 weeks between relaxers.
* Shampoo at least once a week (I aim for twice a week, but that hasn't been happening often).
* I deep condition each time I shampoo (alternating between moisturizing conditioner and protein conditioner).
* I use a leave-in conditioner after every shampoo and use a moisturizer everyday (and seal my ends). 
* I always air dry and only flat-iron on clean hair. 
* I usually bun or wear my hair flat-iron the first six weeks of my stretch; I start braidouts the second six weeks of my stretch. 
* I'm seriously thinking about bunning the entire winter and early spring. 

Products Using: Using up Nexxus Therrape, Joico Moisture; Philip B Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse, AO Honeysuckle Rose, Silk Elements MegaSilk; and Giovanni Direct Leave-In, Philip B Lovin Leav-in; Elasta QP Mango Butter and seal with Wheat Germ Oil. Nexxus Heat Protexx

Hoping to reach BSL by May 2011, but expect to be full BSL by December 2011 too!  

Starting pic below!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

Just showing this thread some love!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Janet'

and  to the new challengers!


----------



## sajjy (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge i haven't actively been in BHM challege since 2009. I need the motivation this year. 2010 was the heat damage year and I'm currently recovering. I hope to do better this coming  year, i want longer healthier hair . I'd love to join ladies, if you'll have space for one more. if so, here's my regime:

It's really pretty simple:

Year Goal
braid my hair in individual box braids
keep them in for 3 months at a time before re-braid them
Or to which it up: I'll wear fat twist in a bun and wash/re-twist weekly
yearly goal: BSL or longer if possible 

Daily Routine:
I wet my hair everyday while bathing, and co-wash every other day
moisture: Kimmaytube's leave-in conditioner mixer
protein: hydrothermal natural protein leave-in
sealent: shea butter in winter, coconut oil in the summer

Current Condition:
Recovering from heat damage as i mentioned
Since feb 2010 I've been cutting my hair an inch to a half an inch.
However I still have some remaining damage to cut. I guess I'm transitioning. The heat damage is unevenly dispursed throughout my hair from a inch long in some areas to 4inches long in others. My hair
isn't breaking and is in fairly good condition so I plan to cut only one inch off every year at the end of the year until i make it to MBL.

Current Length:
One or two inches away from full APL


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 9, 2010)

sajjy said:


> I'd love to join this challenge i haven't actively been in BHM challege since 2009. I need the motivation this year. 2010 was the heat damage year and I'm currently recovering. I hope to do better this coming  year, i want longer healthier hair . I'd love to join ladies, if you'll have space for one more. if so, here's my regime:
> 
> It's really pretty simple:
> 
> ...



You're in sajjy!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2010)

diadall said:


> A setback is a setup for a comeback!


My pastor said something similar several months back and this is soooo true.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2010)

Can somebody give me the cliff notes of what I missed in this thread thus far...this thread is super active. This is my placeholder to go back and read previous pages.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 10, 2010)

I just changed my current length in my LHCF profile to APL.  It feels good.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Can somebody give me the cliff notes of what I missed in this thread thus far...this thread is super active. This is my placeholder to go back and read previous pages.



You know, the usual: PS in the winter, longer hair & clothing, new challengers, and most recently, ApHogee 2 step 



IntheMix08 said:


> I just changed my current length in my LHCF profile to APL. * It feels good*.



I know what you mean...I was too excited when I finally got there. Now, I will proudly say that I AM FINALLY FULL APL! Yeaaaaah!  It was a looooong 13-14 months.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> You know, the usual: PS in the winter, longer hair & clothing, new challengers, and most recently, ApHogee 2 step
> 
> I know what you mean...I was too excited when I finally got there. Now, I will proudly say that I AM FINALLY FULL APL! Yeaaaaah!  It was a looooong 13-14 months.


That aphogee 2 step is the devil (to me)!!!  

CONGRATS on making APL. :notworthy What is "full" <insert length here> defined? Does that mean all hairs are at that length? I ask because I'm APL for majority of my hair but at what point do I become "full APL?"



IntheMix08 said:


> I just changed my current length in my LHCF profile to APL.  It feels good.


:notworthy CONGRATS TO YOU ALSO!


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 10, 2010)

Um....this is a big stretch....but I think I am going to join.  *Please pray for me*


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 10, 2010)

I want to join  

What's your regimen?
I wash and conditon my hair at least once a week. I deep condition once every two weeks. I moisturize and seal every other day.
What Products are you using?
Whatever i can get my hands on  lol but i love using silk elements moisturizing shampoo, suave naturals coconut conditioner, Elasta QP Soy Oyl Deep conditioner, African Pride Olive Olive Moisturizing lotion, and One 'N Only Argan oil.
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I am going to protect my ends and baby my roots between relaxers. I am also going to try to ps with buns as much as possible.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
 August 2011 just in time for my birthday 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 10, 2010)

*What is "full" <insert length here> defined?* 

It has serveral different definitions depending on who you ask. I define "full" as the majority of the hair being at that point or below. My hair is grazing BSB but not there yet, so I say full APL because most of my hair has passed the APL point. I will hopefully :crossfingers: hit BSL in June/July of next year but I wont claim full BSL until my hair begins to hit MBL territory. So, for me, it's like I won't claim full anything until I am grazing the next length goal...I can be scraping BSL and be full APL at the same time. 

If you ask someone else, they will surely give you a different definition, but this was the one I learned when I first joined.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^I agree with Chasturner84's definition.  That's what I think of when I hear someone say that they are full APL.




chasturner84 said:


> You know, the usual: PS in the winter, longer hair & clothing, new challengers, and most recently, ApHogee 2 step
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean...I was too excited when I finally got there. Now, I will proudly say that I AM FINALLY FULL APL! Yeaaaaah!  It was a looooong 13-14 months.



Thanks and Congrats to you as well!  



divachyk said:


> That aphogee 2 step is the devil (to me)!!!
> 
> CONGRATS on making APL. :notworthy What is "full" <insert length here> defined? Does that mean all hairs are at that length? I ask because I'm APL for majority of my hair but at what point do I become "full APL?"
> 
> ...



Thanks, divachyk!  



 ms-gg and bananabunneh!  I'll add you ladies to the challengers list!  We're happy to have you!


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 10, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> *What is "full" <insert length here> defined?*
> 
> It has serveral different definitions depending on who you ask. I define "full" as the majority of the hair being at that point or below. My hair is grazing BSB but not there yet, so I say full APL because most of my hair has passed the APL point. I will hopefully :crossfingers: hit BSL in June/July of next year but I wont claim full BSL until my hair begins to hit MBL territory. So, for me, it's like I won't claim full anything until I am grazing the next length goal...I can be scraping BSL and be full APL at the same time.
> 
> If you ask someone else, they will surely give you a different definition, but this was the one I learned when I first joined.



Full or not, your ponytail in your avi looks awesome


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> Full or not, your ponytail in your avi looks awesome


you can say that again!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2010)

I concur! That ponytail is bangin!! lol


----------



## babylone09 (Dec 11, 2010)

count me in


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2010)

Just rambling -- Swinging by to say hello to all and hope you're enjoying your weekend. I haven't done much to the hair - I bunned yesterday and today and will poo tomorrow after church. I'm thinking about doing a steam treatment with the http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/215663-home-grown-steam-treatment.html since I don't own a steamer. I bought a Sprite Water Filter today from Lowe's based on the comments within this thread --> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...sion/509954-hard-water-shower-filter-wow.html. Tomorrow's shampoo will be the first time I've used it while shampooing. Hopefully it lives up to the hype and can help me make BSL.


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 11, 2010)

So after my daughter and I emptied the hot water heater doing our hair today I've decided to buy a portable sink. I am looking at a model that fits over the kitchen sink eliminating the need for a bucket for the cast off water. I am also looking at purchasing an adjustable stool so that my nieces can wash their hair when they come to visit.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^the portable sink sounds cool.  I haven't done much to my hair.  This half wig/sew-on has really helpful.  My hair has been protected, but I have also been able to take of it as well.  I will be flatironing at the end of the week because I will be meeting my bf's parents for the first time this Sunday.  I will do a length check then.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 12, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge!


----------



## Wanderland (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been following peripherally but I'll jump in. 

Currently bottom of neck length from a recent asymmetrical bob with the longest layer at CBL. I've considered just joining an apl challenge but I'm shooting to retain 100% and be apl by June and BSL by Dec

Regimen: pH balanced care.  Washing with poo weekly starting with Prepoo , deep conditioning with heat every wash, alt protein/moisturizing conditioners.dis I mention pH balancing.  I was previously trying to heat train why globally loosened my texture but I didn't feel I had the healthiest hair I could have, so now I'm pulling back on the heat to maybe every 2 months…we'll see.

Products: chicoros Prepoo with AVJ and ceramides, organix tea tree poo manually pH balanced, giovanni smooth as silk and direct leave in, kimmays leave in with ceramides and castor oil, aphogee 2 min, nairobi leave in, Nairobi setting lotion, aloe Vera gel for edges. 

How I will get to BSL: take extremely good care of my hair. Remain positive, reduce SSK and retain EVERYTHING. 





Starting image of my superblunt cut. All nice new ends. Downside. The back is so short I can't bun nicely. 

Nice to join you ladies. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mona123 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm interested in joining! I'm brand new to the forum and on my HHJ so everything from my regimen to styles to goals is up in the air right now...

Regimen
Wash 2-3x/week
Alternate moisturizing and protein DC every week
Moisturize and seal ends 1-2 times/day
Low mani styles every day - mainly pincurls, braidouts, or updo's w/some hair out
Relaxer every 12 weeks or so

Products 
Olive oil...besides this, I haven't found anything that I am particularly in love with

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
More updo's
Constantly keeping my ends moisturized
Wigs - I'm struggling to get into these and one day it's gonna happen...

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
September 2011






ETA: I have no clue how to upload pics from my fotki right now! My avatar is close enough...I'll look into doing this and hopefully upload later.


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can I join?

I'm currently APL (somewhere in the midpoint to BSL)


*Regimen*
Wash and DC at least 1x a week, alternating protein and moisturizing DCs
Will bun the majority of the time. When heat is used, it will only be once a week.
Relax every 12 weeks

*Products*
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, Silicon Mix, ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Mizani Moisturefuse, Roux Porosity Control, Mizani Thermasmooth, Silk Elements Lye Relaxer-Mild ( I may introduce new products into the mix from time to time but these are my core products)

*What are you doing specifically to achieve BSL?*
Staying up on my DC game and protective styling the majority of the time

*In what month do you hope to achieve BSL?*
April/May 2011


I will add a pic later!


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 12, 2010)

My hair is growing! I had 4.5 inches when i cut my hair at the start of the challenge and now i have 5.5 inches so i'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I want to join! I really want to get serious about growing my hair really long. 


What's your regimen? 
I co-wash 2-3 times per week and DC weekly alternating between a light protein and deep moisturizing DC'S. I moisturize and seal daily. I will start applying Brahmi oil 3 times per week and also apply a sulfur oil 3 times per week. ( I will start doing this in a week or so.)

What Products are you using?
I am using GVP Humectress/ HE LTR for co-washing. ORS Replenishing, Elasta QP DPR, and Silk Elements Olive moisturizing treatment for DC'S. S-Curl for moisturizing and sealing with Olive oil or hot six oil. 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Staying true to my regimen this time, drinking more water, taking vitamins, protective styling, and trying the sulfur thing to see how it works for me. I am truly inspired by NJOY 
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
My birthday, the end of June. A girl can dream can't she?!!!

Please include a Starting pic: I am not exactly sure what my starting length is. Can someone help me please? It's in the pic below. Thanks


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been slowly chopping my relaxed ends off. I keep going back and forth on transitioning to natural so I just figured if I start chopping, the decision will be made for me. lol 

I hope I can still make BSL by 2011!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, looks like we got a lot of new members last night!  I'll update the challenger list to reflect the new additions!  Remember we love updates, so come back often!




@Wanderland, you're right you do have lovely, superblunt ends! 

@Mona123, hopefully someone here will be able to help you with uploading your pictures!  Welcome to the challenge and LHCF! 

@shasha8685, how are you using the Roux PC?  Can't wait to see your starting pic!   

@Khaiya,  on that inch of retention/growth!  That's great!  

@4everbeautifull1, I think we all are inspired by NJOY!  Her one year progress is miraculous!  to the challenge! And I'd call your length SL.

@CB1731, how many week/months post relaxer are you so far?


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 13, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> @shasha8685, how are you using the Roux PC?  Can't wait to see your starting pic!




I pretty much use the Roux PC after I DC with heat as a final rinse. Once I wash my DC out, I put the PC on my hair, let it sit for 2-5min, and then rinse out with cool water.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 13, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> I pretty much use the Roux PC after I DC with heat as a final rinse. Once I wash my DC out, I put the PC on my hair, let it sit for 2-5min, and then rinse out with cool water.



Out of laziness, I add it to my DC conditioners because I don't want the extra step.  But I think the next time I flat iron I'm going to use it as a final rinse and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Aspire (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in.  Should have made it in 2010, but damn those set-backs.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 13, 2010)

@shasha8685 LOVE your siggy pic!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! I was gone for the weekend(the SO and I moved) and missed all the new challengers. Welcome everybody!!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 13, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> @shasha8685 LOVE your siggy pic!



Aww thank you!


----------



## Mona123 (Dec 13, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> @Mona123, hopefully someone here will be able to help you with uploading your pictures!  Welcome to the challenge and LHCF!



Figured it out! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> That aphogee 2 step is the devil (to me)!!!
> 
> CONGRATS on making APL. :notworthy *What is "full" <insert length here> defined?* Does that mean all hairs are at that length? I ask because I'm APL for majority of my hair but at what point do I become "full APL?"
> 
> ...


 
I say once the majority of your hair is at a certain length, you become full. My hair grows in a "v" + I have layers.  So when I first reached "APL" it was only my bottom layer tail.  But now...Most of my hair is APL so I consider myself "full".  I am glad someone else said it took them 13-14 months.  Those threads where ppl ask how long it took them DRIVES ME CRAZY!  Ppl always respond "3-5 months" and I'm like WHEREDEYDODATAT?!  I'm an average 0.5" per month grower and it took me about 5-6 months just for my tail to reach and another 5-6 months to consider myself FULL!  Lets just hope BSL doesn't take that long!


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 14, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> @CB1731, how many week/months post relaxer are you so far?


 

Almost 6 months but I went 9 months without a relaxer when I was pregnant and when I finally did relax it, I didn't relax all of the new growth because my hair was flat ironed and it all looked kind of the same. Also, some of the hair ended up bone straight while other spots are underprocessed or didn't take at all. My head is a mess which is why I don't know what I want to do. I just feel it would be easier to get a corrective and be done with it. I loooooove seeing curls though and DH loves it too but it's so hard to deal with a bunch of different textures. I'll probably just have my aunt or mom relax it for me when I go home for Christmas but then I'll just be mad that I cut off some of my ends and it's not as long as it could have been. lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 14, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I say once the majority of your hair is at a certain length, you become full. My hair grows in a "v" + I have layers. So when I first reached "APL" it was only my bottom layer tail. But now...Most of my hair is APL so I consider myself "full". *I am glad someone else said it took them 13-14 months. Those threads where ppl ask how long it took them DRIVES ME CRAZY!* Ppl always respond "3-5 months" and I'm like WHEREDEYDODATAT?! I'm an average 0.5" per month grower and it took me about 5-6 months just for my tail to reach and another 5-6 months to consider myself FULL! Lets just hope BSL doesn't take that long!


 
That was me!!! I got so annoyed with my hair when I would read that it was taking 3-5 months to reach APL.  I was thinking "what the heck am I doing wrong???" Oh well, I try not to pay attention to what everyone else's hair is doing and just focus on mine because I'm definitely not one of those "it took me 1 month to reach MBL from SL" people


----------



## fobaker (Dec 14, 2010)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 14, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I say once the majority of your hair is at a certain length, you become full. My hair grows in a "v" + I have layers. So when I first reached "APL" it was only my bottom layer tail. But now...Most of my hair is APL so I consider myself "full". I am glad someone else said it took them 13-14 months. Those threads where ppl ask how long it took them DRIVES ME CRAZY! Ppl always respond "3-5 months" and I'm like WHEREDEYDODATAT?! I'm an average 0.5" per month grower and it took me about 5-6 months just for my tail to reach and another 5-6 months to consider myself FULL! Lets just hope BSL doesn't take that long!


My hair is APL most days but some days it feels shorter than APL if that makes any random sense. Is guess that's shrinkage I'm experiencing. My goal is to be a full BSL even with factoring in shrinkage. Looks like I have a long way to go but I'm determined. erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 17, 2010)

I had to search through the pages for this thread. How is everyone doing?? End of the year is upon us ladies. I can't wait to see everyone's progress and see how many people have made their goals quicker than they thought.


----------



## NYDee (Dec 17, 2010)

My starting pic


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 18, 2010)

Quick update: Just washed and DCed my hair and  styled my hair in the usual roller set. I'm going home this weekend from  school for 2 weeks. I usually wash once per week but I'm just going to  stretch the 2 weeks without a wash. I only use 1 product on my hair  after wash day, and that's only to lightly moisturize, so I don't have  to worry about my hair being weighed down.

So far I am 4  weeks post relaxer. My goal is to go for 12 weeks but If I can get to 12 weeks, I may push on longer.


----------



## Amour (Dec 18, 2010)

What's your regimen?Wash 1 x weekWhat Products are you using?Still decidingWhat are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?protective styling. no heatIn what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?June 2011Please include a Starting pic:Will do after my relaxer, hopefully before Xmas


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 18, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> That was me!!! I got so annoyed with my hair when I would read that it was taking 3-5 months to reach APL.  I was thinking "what the heck am I doing wrong???" Oh well, I try not to pay attention to what everyone else's hair is doing and just focus on mine because I'm definitely not one of those "it took me 1 month to reach MBL from SL" people


 
I completely understand and agree. I was getting so frustrated and about to give up the last few months. Seems like I will never get to APL, or full SL for that matter.erplexed
So I was happy to read *Irresistible's *thread. She said it didnt happen overnight. It put things back in perspective for me, and I can't gauge my growth by the lovely ladies on this hair board, geez. And that Nina Pruitt. Wow! lol. 
Anywho, I have tweaked my regimen, and I plan to go strong in 2011.
HHG Ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 18, 2010)

I hear ya MsSonya. I just bought a lovely half wig to help me with my retention in 2011. I'm starting to think that signing up for the the HYH challenge may have been a great idea


----------



## MissHoney26 (Dec 18, 2010)

Count me in! It would be so lovely to make bsl in december!

What's your regimen? pre-poo w/ light protein, shampoo, deep condition weekly. aphogee 2-step 1x a month. Stretching relaxers 10-12weeks. Moisturise & seal ends daily
What Products are you using? Lots of sutff, but I mainly stick with the aphogee, lustrasilk shea butter mango, and argan oil shampoo.
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Same thing I been doing for the past 2 years  wash 1x a week, light dusting every 2 months, & leaving my hair alone.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? Hopefully December, but it doesn't matter 
Please include a Starting pic -- Will come back for this!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this NikkiQ!

 Amour and MissHoney26!

Thanks for sharing your starting pic, NYDee!


I'm looking forward to everyone's Dec/January pics!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 18, 2010)

My Relaxer update...






I'm hoping to be there by my birthday in late May!


----------



## DRL100281 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why is it taking me so dang long to reach BSL! Sorry had to yent


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow ECP you're almost there! Keep it up!


----------



## afrochique (Dec 19, 2010)

My December 2010 update. Still aiming for Dec 2011 for BSL.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 19, 2010)

Ladies.....

12 more days to get all the growth you can get for 2010

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 19, 2010)

Well ladies i am officially all natural! Will post starting pics for this challenge before the month is out.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 19, 2010)

I am in..., hoping to be beyond BSL by 12/2010.


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 19, 2010)

Stopping by with my starting point pic (sorry it's so big):


----------



## MissLadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Pretty sure I can do this...*

What's your regimen? What Products are you using?* 
Weekly: Shampoo (Fantasia Tea Tree Shampoo), deep condition (Silicon Mix, Aussie 3 Minute Miracle), airdry/blowdry ( IC Fantasia straightening serum), flat iron (Nexxus Heat Protexx)
Monthly (or more if needed): Light protein treatment (Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor)
Nightly: moisturize (conditioning spritz) and seal (coconut oil, aloe vera gel, shea butter mix)

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
 Keeping my hair stretched via flat ironing, moisturized, and mostly in protective styles (really just bunning, I'm lazy and that's likely all I'll manage )

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
No specific month in mind, and I do use heat regularly, so I'll say hopefully I'll make it by November 2011

* Please include a Starting pic: *
pic from Nov 2010


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 19, 2010)

My December Update: 






After my trim, I'm barely APL....but I'm still claiming it. 

And I'm changing my BSL target date to Dec 2011.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 19, 2010)

to the challenge, MissLadie and Mystic!

And I'm loving everyone's update pictures!  I can't wait until the rest start rolling in.


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 19, 2010)

Count me in too, please! 
_What's your regimen? __What Products are you using?_
*-Moisturize with s-curl*, *seal with hemp seed/coconut oil, PSing with buns.*
*-Wash and DC overnight weekly*.
*-Relax with mizani butterblends for fine hair at 4-5 months post.*
_
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
-_*Dramatically reduce the amount of direct heat. I'm giving myself 3 flat ironing passes for 2011. I'll be doing rollersetting instead.
-Change my bunning technique, my ends are ragged! 
-Learning how to use hair sticks.
-Less manipulation, buying some seamless combs, hiding my hair maybe.

*_ In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
_*December, but anything earlier would be fine by me!

*_ Please include a Starting pic:_*
Just hitting APL, Dec 17
*​


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome new challengers! 

I'm still wearing my sew in so nothing new there. I have been very much chilling. 
But I did order some sulfur! I'm sorry but NJoy's progress is enough to get me on this bandwagon. I also purchased some new vitamins, a multi and futurebiotics hair skin and nails. 

And I also got the mommy wig. Still haven't tried it out yet but I think I'm becoming obsessed with (wearing) short hair.  @JJamiah, I need some pointers girl that wig in your siggy is hot!

That's all for now, happy holidays girls!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 19, 2010)

*What's your regimen?
Wash with shampoo and deep condition weekly
Direct heat no more than once a month
Nightly moisturizing and sealing ends with castor oil
Monthly trims (I am transitioning as well!)
Monthly protein treatments.
 What Products are you using?
Using up my stash, trying the ElastaQP Soy Oyl deep conditioner
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Less heat, more braidouts
Putting down the comb when hair is dry
 In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I want to be sexy for summer so June
Please include a Starting pic:






*


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> *-Change my bunning technique, my ends are ragged! *​


​ Can you tell me what was your technique and was is now your technique? 

I bun frequently and I don't have any visible damage at the present moment (knock on wood). I bun with cut up knee highs. I slather the knee high in conditioner before ponytailing. I ponytail and then fan my hair around to make a bun, put a hair net on the bun, stick a few pins in it and I'm done. Sometimes I dress it up with hair candy to make it look nicer.


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 19, 2010)

90% of the time I'd just throw my hair back in a ponytail, braid it and wrap it around itself, then tuck the end under the holder. Horrible, I know!! I was using silk scrunchies, but this year I'd like to protect my ends better than that!

It could be just that it's the remains of the damaged hair from torturing my hair up until a year ago, but I'd still like to learn better ways and nicer styles.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm back... Just been wearing a few braid outs, but I think for the month of January I'm going to do something with my hair (although I may straighten for my birthday... I dunno). i need to give my poor ends a rest though.

New Year hair style resolutions/suggestions anyone?

I could use the help to figure out a protective style that will be cute enough to last me through 3 weeks and be cute for a birthday in case I decide not to straighten...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 20, 2010)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm back... Just been wearing a few braid outs, but I think for the month of January I'm going to do something with my hair (although I may straighten for my birthday... I dunno). i need to give my poor ends a rest though.
> 
> *New Year hair style resolutions/suggestions anyone*?
> 
> I could use the help to figure out a protective style that will be cute enough to last me through 3 weeks and be cute for a birthday in case I decide not to straighten...


 
Nice question...my resolutions:
- use up what "extra" products I have and stick to my staples
- protective style more:  sew-in or braids.

Good luck coming up with a cute PS!

Welcome to the new ladies, great starting points to everyone - we'll definitely be reaching our goals in 2011!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 20, 2010)

Just checkin in, hows everyone doing?



I will be straightening my hair this upcoming weekend, and im hella nervouserplexed


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey ladies can you count me in too. 
What's your regimen? What Products are you using?
Wear my hair in two strand twist 70% of the time and flat ironed 30% of the time. My products are Hawaiian Silky 14 N1, Shea Butter, EVOO, Coconut Oil, Suave and VO5 cheapies for cowashes,  Esencia as a leave in and a deep conditioner. I also use Organics Olive Oil Replenishing Pack for deep conditioning and Bio infusin rosemary mint shampoo (I just tried that). I sometimes use Aphogee 2 step protein treatment but only when I feel my hair needs it. For wash and go's and two strand twists I use a mix of conditioner, oils, shea butter and Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel. Oh and my newest discorery Rose Water  smells so good and leaves hair really soft. 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Continue to only use heat on my hair periodically. Keep my hairin protective styles buns, twists, ex. Get more sleep, take my vitamens and protien shakes.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I'm hoping to make it their by June  
(sorry for the big pics)
Ive never grown my hair longer than its current lenght ...I'm excited

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## fobaker (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is my pic.  I'm shoulder length now and I hope to be APL by March and BSL by December.  I'm 5'11" so it's a long way for me! lol  I plan on nightly scalp massages with coconut and emu oils.  I also take 5,000 mcg Biotin and an amino acid protein liquid supplement.  I need to drink more water and add a cowash into the regime.  I currently shampoo and dc with a heat cap once a week.  I add coconut and emu oils to the dc, and I moistuize and seal every night.  I've been bunning daily and sometimes baggying with the bun and putting a small hankie or scarf over the bun and baggy.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Just checkin in, hows everyone doing?
> 
> I will be straightening my hair this upcoming weekend, and *im hella nervous*erplexed


 
Why are you nervous?! Get pumped!!! I'm sure you've done a wonderful job this year


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 20, 2010)

welcome Evo-ny, Keshieshimer and keepithealthy!

For the new year, I'll be attempting the HYH challenge along with this one (BSL).  I'll be hiding my hair with buns.  I just know that I'll get tired of regular buns for 6 months straight but hopefully it will push me to be more creative with my protective styles. If I'm really lucky the HYH, chlorella and increased exercise will give my hair a boost during these winter months.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 20, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> welcome Evo-ny, Keshieshimer and keepithealthy!
> 
> For the new year, I'll be attempting the HYH challenge along with this one (BSL). I'll be hiding my hair with buns. I just know that I'll get tired of regular buns for 6 months straight but hopefully it will push me to be more creative with my protective styles. If I'm really lucky the HYH, chlorella and increased exercise will give my hair a boost during these winter months.


 
Good luck with the chlorella  It wasn't for me....or my skin


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 21, 2010)

Please add me to this list. I have no doubt that if I stay away from the scissors like I have for the past 2 years that I'll make BSL, *but I want to make BSL when my hair is WET, not dry!*


*What's your regimen?*

-- I currently don't have one and have been simply going with the flow of things since I stopped stressing about my hair 2 years ago. 

I doubt I'll adopt one either, but should that change, I'll be sure to update this thread.

*What Products are you using?*

-- I don't use anything but V05 conditioner and shampoo. The last time I did a protein treatment, I used Aphogee's 2-minute Reconstructor, but beyond that, cheapies work well for me.

I will, however, be on the search for a good moisturizer since I plan to wear quite a few more wash 'n go styles.


*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

-- I'm not doing anything I didn't already do to reach APL which was to keep things simple (e.g. protective style as much as I can and keep away from heat).

Since I'm starting back on track with taking better care of my hair instead of leaving it hidden beneath cornrows, I've decided to wear a few more wash n' go ponytails and/or buns.

...we'll see how that turns out...but I know for sure that I don't plan to wash n' go everyday like I used to in the past.

If I can avoid messing with my hair as much as possible, then that's the plan.


*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*

-- The deadline is Dec 2011 so hopefully my wet hair will be to BSL by then, although when stretched dry, my hair is 3 inches away. Ultimately, I know I will reach one of those by Dec 2011...Lord's willing...

*Please include a Starting pic:*






...judging from this photo, I'll need to grow _and retain_ at least 6 inches next year to make my "wet BSL" goal.


*Good luck to the rest of you ladies!*


----------



## Bigmommah (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to all of the new challengers and I love all of the update pictures. I wont' have one until the 1st but it's nice seeing all of yours.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

10 more days until 2011!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I need to recruit the bf to take my length check pics for me so I can get a good shot of my back. Gotta be able to see how much longer I have to go before I hit all my milestones.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to recruit the bf to take my length check pics for me so I can get a good shot of my back. Gotta be able to see how much longer I have to go before I hit all my milestones.


 
Or set the timer on your camera if he decides to be uncooperative


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

If he doesn't take the pics, he gets no cuddles and is sleeping on the couch! lol


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, just checking in.
I co-washed and DC'd yesterday along with a 15 minute scalp massage from DH. Even though a joined the forum a long time ago, I am just now really getting started. I am soooo anxious! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 21, 2010)

just took down my braids and this is my hair washed but not blow dryed... next stop my half wig after i get someone to braid this mess


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> 90% of the time I'd just throw my hair back in a ponytail, braid it and wrap it around itself, then tuck the end under the holder. Horrible, I know!! I was using silk scrunchies, but this year I'd like to protect my ends better than that!
> 
> It could be just that it's the remains of the damaged hair from torturing my hair up until a year ago, but I'd still like to learn better ways and nicer styles.


Well, now you know how to bun with a little better technique so try the new technique for a while to see how your hair does. I think you should see some difference. Do you moisturize/seal daily and put a little extra on your ends?



lovelymissyoli said:


> Please add me to this list.
> *What's your regimen?*
> 
> -- I currently don't have one and have been simply going with the flow of things since I stopped stressing about my hair 2 years ago.


 Your siggy shows great progress! Wow!!! So KISS has worked for you....keep it up.



NikkiQ said:


> If he doesn't take the pics, he gets no cuddles and is sleeping on the couch! lol


See, told you...you go hard in the paint. That's my girl!  I say my little catch phrase (go hard in the paint) so much that my employees both AA and Caucasian be saying, they are going hard in the paint. Waka Flocka owe me some money because as a previous basketball player, we said this phrase a lot. He made a song out of it and get pizzy piz'ade (paid).


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 22, 2010)

_I will update everyone on dec. 31 my next flat iron day. Reggi is consistent as of right now. I have no complaints at this time. HHG_


----------



## sajjy (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about adding NJoy's sulfur mix to my routine after seeing her drastic hair growth, but I'm attached to my current regime of 6 months. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Carisa (Dec 22, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> just took down my braids and this is my hair washed but not blow dryed... next stop my half wig after i get someone to braid this mess



Wow u will be bsl in no time!


----------



## Ladybelle (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I might be reaching by being in this challenge, is everyone already APL in here? I'm just a little past SL. Is it even possible for me to reach BSL in a year?


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ladybelle said:


> I think I might be reaching by being in this challenge, is everyone already APL in here? I'm just a little past SL. *Is it even possible for me to reach BSL in a year*?


 
Anything is possible, dear! Haven't you seen that gorgeous head of hair that NJOY has?  I believe that she retained about 8+ inches this year


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 22, 2010)

_What's your regimen? What Products are you using?_
*I don't have a real reggie.  I just was when my scalp feels dirty and condition afterwards.  *
*Blow dry and keep my hair stretch to keep ssk to a minimum.  I lost a lot of hair this year to ssk. *
*I use HE, joico, coconut oil, aphogee green tea keratin spray*
_What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?_
*I just learned how to french braid, so I'll be wearing that a protective style and bun.  *
_In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
_*December*

*Here is a pic from this morning*
*I have 6 inches to touch bsl and 7 inches to claim full bsl.*
*



*


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ladybelle said:


> I think I might be reaching by being in this challenge, *is everyone already APL in here*? I'm just a little past SL. Is it even possible for me to reach BSL in a year?



Nope I'll be lucky/happy if I make SL in a week dream big join us


----------



## Ladybelle (Dec 22, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> Nope I'll be lucky/happy if I make SL in a week dream big join us


 


chasturner84 said:


> Anything is possible, dear! Haven't you seen that gorgeous head of hair that NJOY has? I believe that she retained about 8+ inches this year


 

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! Guess I'll go hard and not go home then, anything is possible. I'll pray about it too!   If I reach it, I'll be elated, if I don't - I won't be far from it so this challenge is a win-win.


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2010)

Move over ladies.....I'm a-comin' in!!  Soooo.....I totally didnot make BSL BY 2010..  ..much to my dismay. Missed it by maybe an inch or two 

So, I'm jumping on board again.

*What's your regimen?*
Wash and DC once per week, alternating between protein & moisture regimen
NUPUR henna once per month
Moisturize & seal daily

*What Products are you using?*
Mizani, ApHogee, Creme of Nature, Oils & butters

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
*sigh*...pretty much the same things I was "specifically" doing to achieve BSL in 2010.  I guess I'm a slow, slow grower.
Protective styling every day.
Stretch my relaxers to 3x's per year (every 4months)

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
Perhaps by June 2011

Please include a Starting pic:
*included* (in this pic, my daughter's index finger is actually *resting* on the bra-strap  )


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 22, 2010)

I will be updating my pics this weekend


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 22, 2010)

carisa ^^^^^^^^^ thanks!!!! i'm hoping so.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 22, 2010)

here's my starting length. I cut off my bushy ends so I'm around CBL/barely APL now. Hopefully I will make BSL for 2011 as I sure didn't in 2010.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Ladybelle said:


> I think I might be reaching by being in this challenge, is everyone already APL in here? I'm just a little past SL. Is it even possible for me to reach BSL in a year?


 
I'm in the same boat as you. I'm a little past SL (will do an official length check on Christmas Eve) and I believe I can make it to BSL by the end of next year. Just keep the faith and keep on rollin with it.


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

If you will have me I'd like to join the 2011 challenge since I didn't reach my goal in 2010 and will not make it for the end of year reveals in that challenge  so I'm moseying on over here hoping that I will make it in 2011, I think this one will be a more realistic goal for me to meet.  I'm planning on taking an end of year pic after I relax next week so I will come back and post it here as my starting picture.

*What's your regimen?*
Washing weekly - pre-pooing on dry hair with sunflower or Wen cucumber aloe oil. I do one wash with my Aritha (Ayurvedic shampoo) bar and a wash with WEN Fig Cleansing Conditioner.  I also DC weekly with Wen Fig re-moist and usually once or twice a month I will do a protein treatment and for that I mostly use Nexus EMGY or Apogee 2 minute after I clarify.  My last step in the wash process is to do a roux posity control rinse, and I finish up with a half of pump of Wen pomegranate as my leave in and Apogee Green Tea Keratin leave-in spray.  

99.98% of the time I'm no direct heat, I pretty much will roller set and for the times I don't roller set I wet bun.  Daily sometimes twice a day I moisturize and seal with KeraCare moisturizer and hemp seed oil

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Staying consistant with my regi and the products that I am using while also paying close attention to my hair.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I make full bra strap by Aug 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??


----------



## Lute (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to join in the challenge as well. I just got my hair braided it up on December 18th.  I'll be posting pictures later on. My hair is 4a/4b.  I feel like the only way I can even get to their if. I keep my hair in extensions (braids/twists)

My regimine will be

1. Using a sulfur hair serum at night  and using the Virgin Hair Fertilizer in the day.
2. Spray my hair with Braid Spray every night or every other day.
3. Wash my hair and deep condition once a week.

Towards the middle of the second month. Take out the braids in the front. And get them rebraided again. Try to get particular sections of the hair braided  1/2 to months. 

Instead of getting the entire head done.. every 2.5 months.

The only part that worries me is the detangling process. and stretching the hair

Do you guys have any other suggestions.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??



I am.  At least for the first 6 months of 2011, I'll be adding a weekly cowash half way between my wash days.  And moisturizing my ends daily with my Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker/water mix.


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??



No, I just started the reggi I'm on about 2 months or so ago, so in my strive of trying to be consistent with the products I'm using as well as keeping it simple, I'm going to stick with my current methods for the next few months and see where it take me.  If things start to take a turn for the worse, I will tweak things up a bit.


----------



## Qtee (Dec 23, 2010)

I already tweaked my reggie because of the cold weather...no more WNG's changed that to braidouts instead.  No more cowashing twice weekly...I only wash on Fridays and DC.  I added vaseline to my regimen, so far that has been keeping my hair moist and supple..


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 23, 2010)

Go big or go home, right?  I'm in 

*What's your regimen?*
WINTER: cornrows/twists under wigs using Lady P's DMM, Co-wash 1-2x week, M & S daily. Apply sulfur/oil mix to scalp every other night.  Remove braids at 4 weeks and poo, PT, henna and re-braid
SPRING/SUMMER: small twists/twist outs, same regimen as above

*What Products are you using?*
Jane Carter poo, V05 w/ceramide oils to co-wash, SheaMoisture Leave-in, Castor oil, EVCO, Shea butter to seal; glycerin based homemade juice to moisturize. Looking for DC staple.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Strictly following my reggie.  Excercise, daily multi-vitamin. Heat only 1-2x per year.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
December 2011

*Please include a Starting pic:*

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/IMG_20101221_193332-1-1.jpg[/IMG]

Will [post flat-ironed [pic after Christmas


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??




Yes I am still weekly washing and DC but I have started to cowash 1x a week about a month ago.I have  also changed up my products. I am going to try and stick to Joico for a few months to see how that works out. I will be using Joico Body luxe poo and cond for weekly washes(line for thickening hair), Joico Kpak line every other week, Do Cassia treatments twice a month, apply Minoval 1-2 times daily to my crown and temple areas. My staple DC will be Keracare humecto because i have not found a good Joico DC with slip and detanglinh like humecto


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??


 
Nope!  It's not broke so I'm not "fixing" anything.  I am going to keep my hair up a lil more because of my avoidance to PS'ing and the heavy sweaters I love to wear but all of my products and other parts of my reggie are staying the same!


----------



## TruMe (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??



Yes, I will be doing strictly buns whether they are wet or dry every week day and possibly an out style on the weekends only.  I will no longer be trying out different products but sticking what did work:  Jane Carter Shampoo, Jane Carter condi, Mixed Chicks leave-in.  I will move to not purchasing a moisturizer but instead use an aloe vera/water mixture and will be sealing with EVCO instead of what I am using now.

Everything else is going to stay the same:  Alternate shampooing and co-wash every 3-4 days; detangle on wash days; deep condition on co-wash days 3 times in a row and protein treatment on 4th time; moisturize and seal 2x a day; sleep in 4-6 twists; daily multi-vitamin.

Phew!


----------



## Shana' (Dec 24, 2010)

Im in........

What's your regimen?
Wash/DC/Rollerset weekly. 
Clarify and protein treatments as needed.
Relax every 12-16 weeks.
No trims, just dusting 

What Products are you using?
Poo-CON (old formula)
DC-CON Argan paks (w/ heat) or ORS paks(overnight)
Protein conditioners-Aphogee 2 min or CON Repairing Conditioner (old formula)
Rollerset Products-NTM L/I, Aphogee Pro-vitamin L/I and Keracare Foam
Relaxer-Mizani BB  

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Semi-protective styles. No Heat. Daily M'ing and S'ing. Prenatal Vitamins and consuming half of my weight in water.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
March


----------



## nissi (Dec 24, 2010)

Count me in! 
*
What's your regimen?* Rollersetting, PSing with wigs, BKT
*
What Products are you using?* Aubrey Organics GPB, on the search for the right moisturizing shampoo with slip, may go back to Elasta or Keracare, or continue cowashing - LOL! TBD!
*
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? *Biotin, Chlorella, Spirulina, Sulfur, Baggying, Glycerin, Growth Oils
*
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* Let's go for my birthday: June 2! 
*
Please include a Starting pic:* Attached from Sept. May come back with an updated one...

HHG!


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 25, 2010)

In the words of Darkwing Duck: *LET'S GET DANGEROUS!* 
I'm only CBL stretched but If i shoot for the stars and miss at least I'll land on a cloud.  I want to be BSL stretched by Dec 2011. 

*What's your regimen?* Co-wash 2x's wk DC 1 x wk 
post wash--Apply sulfur mix every other night, twist or braid hair & seal w/ EVOO Cover with satin bonnet zZzZzZzz 
[Detangle while conditioning + final rinse COLD! ]
*What Products are you using? *
Aussie moist 
Suave Shea butter & Almond 
Eco styler gel
EVOO
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* Low mani + moisture + protective styling + no cutting + no heat= BSL yes? 
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
DECEMBER!!
*Start:* Dec 2010 CBL





The top of my bra strap begins where the top of my tank top does here. I won't consider myself full BSL until my hair reaches the bottom of my bra strap.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> *-Moisturize with s-curl*, *seal with hemp seed/coconut oil, PSing with buns.*​



Does using glycerine based product not impact your hair in the winter? I used scurl during the summer and my hair loved it but it quickly come to hate it when fall/winter came and I live in FL.​ 


ImanAdero said:


> New Year hair style resolutions/suggestions anyone?


Just KISS; my seems to like that best.



NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??


Not really....I have calmed down a bit since joining. I'm just doing what makes sense for my hair rather than chasing down what works for others.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is anybody tweaking their reggies for 2011??



Im thinking about Protective Styling every other month


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 25, 2010)

Ahhh so im definitely doing my annual press(flat iron) tonight, im hella nervous lol...I should of washed and DC'd my hair last night so I could leave it in over night, but I was feeling way too lazy...I guess im gonna do a bentonite clay treatment, then DC for a few hours


----------



## BlaqBella (Dec 25, 2010)

You're going to post pics right? I hope so...^^


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 25, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Does using glycerine based product not impact your hair in the winter? I used scurl during the summer and my hair loved it but it quickly come to hate it when fall/winter came and I live in FL.
> [/LEFT]
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said this better!!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 25, 2010)

BlaqBella said:


> You're going to post pics right? I hope so...^^





Of course...it will be my official starting point for this challenge


----------



## Carisa (Dec 25, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Ahhh so im definitely doing my annual press(flat iron) tonight, im hella nervous lol...I should of washed and DC'd my hair last night so I could leave it in over night, but I was feeling way too lazy...I guess im gonna do a bentonite clay treatment, then DC for a few hours



I cant wait to see!!!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 26, 2010)

I still havent straightened yet, ive been procrastinating it like crazyerplexed...I fell asleep last night with this bentonite clay in my hair (I was supposed rinse it out last night so I can DC overnight)...Ima rinse it in a few so I can DC for a few hours, I need to leave it in for atleast 4 hours...


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 26, 2010)

Please add me to the list. This will be my only challenge for the year.


*What's your regimen?*

PS for 2 weeks at a time. Wash with poo once every 2 weeks. DC 2-3 X per week, and cowash as needed. 

*What Products are you using?*
Any low to no sulfate poo & con set ie. Trader Joes Aubrey Organics etc.  i'm not picky. Cocoshealoe mix. Whatever moisture DC is on sale I use Dominican products as well as Ayuervedic practises in my regimine.
.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

DC 2-3 X per week, Protective styling. Exercise, probiotics, multivitamin. 


*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
I WILL achieve BSL in the Summer of 2011. 


*Please include a Starting pic:*


*



*

This is my hair after a light flatiron December 2010. I trimmed to just above APL due to damage & poor hair practises in the 4th quarter.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in the hide your hair changelle so I am rocking my half wig evony for the holidays (she's a lot of fun and hair) 

Big hair 





I had to wear braids on the side 





I threw her in a ponytail


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 26, 2010)

Please add me! 

What's your regimen? Weekly wash and deep condition. Wigs Daily.

What Products are you using?
Silicon Mix, Glovers Mane (sulfur 5%), Kera Care
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Protective styling under wigs


In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? I am really hoping for 6/2011

Good Luck to Everyone! 


Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 26, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> I'm in the hide your hair changelle so I am rocking my half wig evony for the holidays (she's a lot of fun and hair)
> 
> 
> I had to wear braids on the side



This is cute!


----------



## Jaded10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are my starting pics. Just got a relaxer on 11 Dec 10. I'm not yet APL (about an inch away) but I am confident that I will reach my goals this coming year, because I have a solid regimen. Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 26, 2010)

lovelymissyoli said:


> This is cute!


 

@lovelymissyoli: Thanks!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my updated pic. I hope I can get to BSL by Dec2011. I dont grow very fast. I have not met APL yet just about grazing

Dec.26, 2010





this pic I took Nov. 22, 2010 but I only gained a few cm since then


----------



## Qtee (Dec 27, 2010)

Updated picture..let the games begin LOL..

December 2010 length check 
front with head turned





Back


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to join. I'll post my initial info and pic this Thursday after my trim.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies.

Hope everyone had a good holiday.  For some reason I find myself more lurking this thread then posting so I decided to change that today.

I've been doing twists weekly and my hair feels great nice and moist even in all this dry cold weather..  I've been trying to find new ways to style them so that my hair won't snag my collar.  

I've been thinking about cutting my nape because its so much longer than the rest of my hair.  I really just want my hair to catch up and be one length.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!! Can't wait to get this challenge started in the new year. I'll be in the first leg of the HYH challenge so I won't be posting progress pics but I'll show y'all where I am now. (Sorry to those who are in the APL 2010 challenge because you've seen one of these already )

Dec 2010:










Hopefully I'll be BSL by June 2011 and grazing MBL by Dec 2011 with trims along the way. HHG!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great progress Chas.  Your hair growing quite nicely.  Which PS did you decide on for the HYH?


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 28, 2010)

Update: I got my hair braided this past Saturday. I will be leaving it in for 6 weeks. My next scheduled relaxer is on the 13th of February. I want these braids out a week before then so I can prepare my hair for the relaxer. Soooo.. with this install the rest of my stretch is pretty much laid out for me. The only challenge is keeping these braids in and caring for them. I have a crazy tendency of wanting to see and touch my hair when I have my hair hidden away

My regimen in braids:
~Wash/Condition once per week
~Cowash once per week
~Moisturize Daily

Goal Stretch: 12 weeks
Hopefully when this install is out I will be full SL leaving me 6" til BSL [[the countdown begins]]


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 28, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Great progress Chas. Your hair growing quite nicely. Which PS did you decide on for the HYH?


 
Thanks! I have decided on half wigs, buns, and crochet braids. I may even install individual braids at some point.


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 28, 2010)

*I'm in...*

I'm in another 2011 bootcamp but my goal is still bottom of my brastrap by Dec 2011.

What's your regimen?
Wash 1x a week. DC when I wash. Spritz with water/leave in 1x daily unless flat ironed. Seal with light oil/lite butter whenever I moisturize at night. Sleep with hair twisted or pinned, not loose or it matts. Wear bonnet or scarf at night. 

What Products are you using?
Wash with soap bar(with conditioner on my hair) or Dr. Bronner mix(shhhh...i titrate it)
I add leavin after wash(kimmaytube) as conditioner
Seal with what ever oil, butter is close by. Coconut, shea, olive

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Using heat no more than 4 times this year if not less. Keeping hair in twists or pinned at night. Detangle at least twice a month. No trimming, but dusting.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Around June
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I trimmed my ends so this is my starting point. It's still uneven and there's more damaged hair that needs to come off but I just couldn't handle the thought of cutting more.


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Dec 28, 2010)

I want in.

What's your regimen?
Cowash once a week. Shampoo and deep condition every other week. Moisturize every night. 

What Products are you using?
Cowash: V05 or aussie moist
Shampoo: Aussie moist, Hello Hydration, or Pantene relaxed and natural

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Babying and being gentle to my hair and protective styling

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
December but any sooner will be a blessing


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 29, 2010)

Official starting point pic


----------



## Qtee (Dec 29, 2010)

Regimen update..I'd been wearing braid outs and sealing with vasoline..but I missed my curls..so I'm back to wash n go's for the forseeable future..although I like braidouts nothing beats my curls......(besides I get the best growth from wash and gos)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 29, 2010)

@bride91501, @nissi, @Afrobuttafly, @discodumpling, @sthrnlady, @Diva_Esq, @lisajames96, and @Samoneisthebest!  I'm looking forward to hearing about and seeing your progress in the new year! HHG!


And I'm loving everyone's December Updates/Starting Pictures!  Keep them coming!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been flat ironing my hair these last couple weeks of the month.  I'm just enjoying my freshly trimmed APL hair before this year ends!


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 29, 2010)

I just took out a sew in, washed and DC'd my hair, and dare to dream, I think I'm getting close to APL. I stretched my hair and it was like 1-1.5 inches away!

 Ok, I know I'm a little excited, but still! It has been so long since my hair was this long.My sew-in is going back in and I think I'm going to keep hiding my hair (not in the challenge, but I like it for now) for at least until my 1 year HHJ anniversary in Feb. At that time I will be 17 (wow) months post.

.


----------



## JennyKenny (Dec 29, 2010)

Hopefully it's not too late, but I'd like to join too!  Also doing the LHCF Bootcamp challenge.  

What's your regimen?
Wash every 7-10 days, detangle, deep condition, moisturize, and then will rock two strand twists until next wash day. Moisturize either every other day or as needed. Also, recently started baggie method at night.

What Products are you using?
Giovanni 50:50 balance, Suave Shea & Almond (still looking for a great detangle conditioner), DPR-11 and 3min Aussie (still looking for great DC), Cantu shea butter or KT leave-in, olive or coconut oil to seal, and some good 'ol water

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Keeping my hair moisturized and protected!!  Not using heat. 

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?  I believe I am at (or almost at APL), so hopefully by December. 

Please include a Starting pic:
I'm new to the board, so still trying to figure out the best way to take progress pics...so bear with me!!  This is only one of a few that I have taken.  It is the back portion of my hair stretched!!


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 29, 2010)

I want in!!!

Regimen:

DC 2x weekly (or co-wash in place of the 2nd DC... depending on time constraints...)
Clarify once every 2-3 wks
Use my 2in1 shampoo/condish every 7-10 days
M&S nightly
Vitamins daily...

Products vary as I am trying to get rid of some junk in 2011.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
PROTECTIVE STYLING!!!

I hope to be BSL in a year.

Pic:


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in!

Template to join

What's your regimen? Proctective styling! Weekly cowash and deep conditioning.
What Products are you using? Too many! 
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? December 2011
Please include a Starting pic: Will post at end of Jan 2011.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2010)

So I'm in (I think I've been in...)

As for changesin the New Year... I'm kind of stuck... I think as strange as this sounds... I'm going to trim more... Now I only trim my hair when I get it straightened, which is about once every 6 months...

So when I got my hair straightened in November... I LITERALLY had about 3.5 inches cut off... NEVER AGAIN. It went from about 2 inches from BSL to Just shy of APL.

So that means it'll be December 2011 until I claim BSL... But I'll get there!

Things I might try:
-Vaseline on my ends.
-More Deep Conditioning
-Keeping my hair in braids. In fact, I'm about to put in individual braids (no extensions) on January 2nd. 
-Maybe more weaves? I've noticed when my hair is either weaved up or braided it grows better. Perhaps this is because I don't see length for 2 months straight, or perhaps because there's less manipulation and I'm taking better care of my scalp, I don't know.

Okay I'm finished, lol. I've talked long enough. good luck everyone!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 30, 2010)

new challengers!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 30, 2010)

What's your regimen? cowash daily, WNG daily, DC 1-2x per wk, poo & protein 1-2x per month, daily multivitamin, good diet, lots of water, GNC Be Beautiful vitamin

What Products are you using? HE NOYF & TT, VS So Sexy Nourish, Ecostyler Gel, GF Wax, Mixed Chicks leave in and deep con, EVOO, honey, Affirm 5in1 protein, any poo, Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? cowash daily, wng, low mani, only use heat 4x per year to straighten for a trim, protective style, vitamins, diet & exercise, scalp massage, deep condish

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?    August???  I'm APL now

Please include a Starting pic:  See below for starting pics straight & curly


----------



## GreenD (Dec 30, 2010)

I joined several pages back, so here's my official starting pic for 2011. I'll measure later to see how many inches I have to go.

Let's get it ladies!!! Come on 2011!!!!!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in. I will post a photo on January 1. 

*What's your regimen?* Wash, every other week. Deep conditioner every week. Co-wash weekly depending on the weather and what I am doing. I put my hair in four sections and wash in the shower then apply conditioner and oils, twist and clip to air dry. I usually detangle in the shower, it's easier that way. I also take vitamins: Viviscal, biotin, and Phytophanere. Scalp massages are a must. 

*What Products are you using?* Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap in Almond, Giovanni Shampoo, Whole Foods Lavender Moisturizing Conditioner, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Walnut Oil, Jojoba Oil, Coconut Oil and various essential oils. 

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* I plan to really focus on the moisturizing and protein. I have no problem with the protective styles but moisturizing and protein treatments are an issue because I am super busy, but I plan to make it work and retain that new growth!!! 

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? *Probably by July, I want to be long at least BSL for my wedding although I am fairy close. 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 30, 2010)

I gave myself a trim last week, so I'm barely apl.  My reggie needs to be on point to get 7inches for bsl.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 30, 2010)

More like BSL by feb 2011 Chas!!! Great progress!





chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Can't wait to get this challenge started in the new year. I'll be in the first leg of the HYH challenge so I won't be posting progress pics but I'll show y'all where I am now. (Sorry to those who are in the APL 2010 challenge because you've seen one of these already )
> 
> Dec 2010:
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 31, 2010)

FINALLY!!!! I want to apologize for getting back to this thread so late...I had almost convinced myself that I had already posted!

Here is my starting point from Nov. 2010 (they are not the best quality, but...):

The first pic is after I started straightening my hair
The second is after I finished straightening my hair


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 31, 2010)

add me!  <<<saving spot>>>


----------



## yoli184 (Dec 31, 2010)

I want in..... I'm already excited...


Current Status: 2.5 in away from BSL


Starting 1/1/11 (1x per week) Jan 1- July 2011:

Pre poo with Aphogee Essential Oils for hair (15 min)
Shampoo with Aphogee Primrose Moisturizing Shampoo
Deep Condition with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructur (15 min with heat)
Deep Condition Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol (15 min with heat)
Apply Aphogee Green tea Restructurizer
Apply Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave in
Apply Aphogee Gloss Therapy
Rollerset 
or
Airdry in a ponytail and Caruso Rollers

I will also Co wash once per week and then deep condiion with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol. In the summer time I prefer co washing daily!

Moisturizing with S-curl or Wave Nouveau
Sealing With Extra Virgin Coconut Oil

Vitamins: Puritans Pride Mega Hair Vitamins (daily)
Growth Aid:Megatek

Hard protein Treatment : Nexxus Emergencee/Aphogge 2 Step (every 6 weeks)........ SILK ELEMENTS MEGA CHOLESTEROL WILL BE USED TO DEEP CONDITION AFTERWARDS !!!

After July1st I will use the full line of Kera Care !

What month do I anticipate BSL: end of June 2011
How will I achieve BSL: protective styling and baggying nightly


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Can't wait to get this challenge started in the new year. I'll be in the first leg of the HYH challenge so I won't be posting progress pics but I'll show y'all where I am now. (Sorry to those who are in the APL 2010 challenge because you've seen one of these already )
> 
> Hopefully I'll be BSL by June 2011 and grazing MBL by Dec 2011 with trims along the way. HHG!


Chile paleez, you BSL now as far as I'm concerned.  HHG!


----------



## GreenD (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok I measured, I need approx. 4 inches to reach BSL. So hopefully by Aug/Sept. I'll be BSL.


----------



## ebonyseas (Dec 31, 2010)

Id like to join too please! 

*What's your regimen?*
Tea rinses twice weekly, sulfur after rinses/wash, texlax every three months, wigging every day. 

*What Products are you using?*
V05 is my staple conditioner but I'm a product junkie so I use a bit of everything. 

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Wigging it! I'm currently scraping APL.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
December 2011

Please include a Starting Pic: 
Will add one soon!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 31, 2010)

My starting pic is my Avatar.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't kept up with this thread at all. *bad*

I had planned to reach BSL by like february or march, but thats NOT gonna happen.
So I finally accepted that and I also came to terms with the fact that I need to cut off some of this heat damage. The hair that is heat damaged is so brittle and dry...ugh...I need to let some of it go so I can actually retain length and achieve healthy hair. *Big Sigh*

so my hope of being MBL by graduation is no longer...now I am just going to hope I am going to be BSL by the end of May and MBL by the end of the year.

But I wish everyone the best in 2011, may your hair grow to its fullest potential


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 1, 2011)

In this challenge we are trying to make BSL by December 2011 so technically you haven't done anything wrong or anything for this yet because we have been posting early this challenge doesn't start until 12 o'clock tonight  so please come back 




Nelli04 said:


> I haven't kept up with this thread at all. *bad*
> 
> I had planned to reach BSL by like february or march, but thats NOT gonna happen.
> So I finally accepted that and I also came to terms with the fact that I need to cut off some of this heat damage. The hair that is heat damaged is so brittle and dry...ugh...I need to let some of it go so I can actually retain length and achieve healthy hair. *Big Sigh*
> ...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jan 1, 2011)

If my hair is good after this press, I think I may do it one more time this month


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I want in!! 

Im going to protective style alllll year : Braids and Wigs. 
Ayurvedic Regimen- 1 time a week wash with Indian Herbs and Oils. Moisturize with moisturizing homemade spray. Deep condition 1-2 times weekly
Sulfur oil on scalp 3-4 times a week.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 1, 2011)

What's your regimen? 
I dont really have one but i plan on PS for at least the next 6 months. When in braids i'll wash every 2-3 weeks and i try to moisturize or oil my scalp and the braids at least every other day. When not in braids i wash, DC, and steam once a week.

What Products are you using?
I have a million products that i try to use but the main ones i alternate between is the Mizani moisturfusion (all 4 steps), Scurl activator, Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in conditioner, Bear Fruit Hair products, Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier, doo gro stimulating growth oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, grape seed oil, sweet almond oil, castor oil,  and mega tek. I know, i know that dosent really seem like narrowing it down but that is for me. what can i say, its the PJ in me 

What are you doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I am PS and trying to stay consistent with keeping my hair moisturzed. O, and mega tek even tho i dont feel it does much for me i'm just trying to use it up.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
I hope to have achieved BSL by late NOV. early DEC.

Im in micros right now and i will take them out in 19 days so after that i'll post a starting pic


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 1, 2011)

1st check in of the year 4 me. I did my 1st PS (will post pics in few days) & hope to get at least 10 days out of my cornrow & plaits combo.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Trying to start out my 2011 journey right! Today, I washed and DC'd my hair and I am letting it air dry. I have it clipped up right now.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 will my BSL year  . I plan to mix protective styles but I will also wear my hair out. I'll continue what I've been doing, DC and rollersetting.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 1, 2011)

I usually don't do challenges but I think I can handle this. I'd like to join 


What's your regimen? Right now I co-wash once a week and wash with shampoo and DC once a week. Every night I moisturize and seal. I usually wear my hair in a bun or I'll wear a wig/half wig/lacefront
What Products are you using? Suave Damage Care Conditioner (cowashes) Amla and Shikikai (sp?) powders, Amla oil (pre poo), hot six oil (for sealing), African Royale braid spray (daily spritz), NTM split end mender (use nightly after spritz/before sealing), Loreal Everstrong reconstruct shampoo, LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner (usually add olive and kukui nut oils) Henna on occasion
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? I will continue protective styling (though I hate it ) . I am transitioning right now and my hair is already grazing bsl but I want my natural hair to be bsl by Dec 2011 (I plan to chop the relaxed ends off in May or June '11)
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? December 2011 but I hope to get there sooner 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sign me up please.  I'm grazing APL and intend to reach full BSL by December 2011.  I will modify my regimen a bit this year and go back to basic things I did two years ago.  Less direct heat, more scalp treatments and massages, joico kpak monthly on my roots, and more deep conditioning.  I relax every 8 weeks or so with Phyto and will resume the Phyto supplement and garlic pills as soon as my order comes in.  My year end photo is in my sigi.


----------



## diadall (Jan 2, 2011)

Will we have some graduates in January?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 2, 2011)

PICK ME, PICK ME. I want to join! I will post a picture later on when I wash! My hair is really short but i am determined to be BSL by Dec!
Here's my pic taken today





*products:MT & MTG(4x a week)*
* protective styling w/ wigs and sew-ins all year*
*DC AND protein treatment before and after ps*
*vitamins silica, skin hair & nails and spirulina*
* LETS GET IT!!*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 2, 2011)

ebonyseas, SouthernStunner, DaughterOfZion1, babylone09, fivetimestwo, s1b000, NinasLongAmbition.  Glad to have you all on board!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 2, 2011)

diadall said:


> Will we have some graduates in January?



I hope so!  Some ladies' starting pics were looking really close to BSL!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jan 2, 2011)

Quick update: 
Still in braids. I did my first wash this past weekend, it went pretty well. I still have 5 more weeks in this install... I really feel like taking it out now, lol. However, I know that if I do I'm going to end up relaxing and that's a no no.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 2, 2011)

I want in on this.  Please add me!

What's your regimen?  Low, low and low.  I'm weaving it up most of the time, and when it is out, I wear it in a bun.  I co-wash about 3 or 4 times a week and henna twice a month.  Moisturize with Carefree Curl Gold daily and apply Ovation.


What Products are you using? Ovation, Carefree Curl Gold, Henna, and oil rinses (every other weekend), conditioner


What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?  Leaving my hair alone as much as possible.


In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?  October 2011


Please include a Starting pic:

Will try to upload one.


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 2, 2011)

May I Join plz!!!!???!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 2, 2011)

danysedai said:


> 2011 will my BSL year  . I plan to mix protective styles but I will also wear my hair out. I'll continue what I've been doing, DC and rollersetting.



Hey Dany, glad you are here too! I am shooting for BSL also. Dany, I could have sworn you were there already!

Op, I am in! But I suck at these challenges, hopefully I will remember to post. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 3, 2011)

Danysedai, divafied3 and Mandy4610!  You're on the list! Good Luck this year.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in. This is my hair goal for 2011 so I'm joining the challege to keep me motivated.

What's your regimen?
Co-wash and/or Remoisturize, Style-midweek (once a week)
Pre-Poo, Detangle, Shampoo, DC, Style - weekends (once a week)

What Products are you using?
Shampoo: Keracare hydrating detangling (sulfate free)
Clarify Shampoo: Shikakai Bar
Conditioner: Suave naturals shea & almond, HE Hello Hydration
DC: Elasta QP DPR-11
Leave in: Kimmaytube leave in
Style: Curls Souffle, Oyins Burnt Sugar Pomade

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Minimal Heat (only DC)
More protective Styling

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Hoping Summer 2011

Please include a Starting pic:
Will post soon!!

I will also be tracking my progress and giving more details of styles and products I uses along the way on my blog. So follow me for more information on my regimen and progress.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 3, 2011)

afrochique said:


> More like BSL by feb 2011 Chas!!! Great progress!


Thanks so much! I definitely plan on trimming a lot more in 2011 to get rid of my super straight ends. Hopefully I'll be BSL by mid 2011.



divachyk said:


> Chile paleez, you BSL now as far as I'm concerned.  HHG!


Thanks Diva! I feel like a have a loooong way to go.



diadall said:


> Will we have some graduates in January?


I'm sure we will...like you maybe? Grow, grow, grow!!! HHG!


----------



## cbanks67 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I want in:

Current length: APL
Regimen: Black Castor Oil, coco oil everyday.
Wash 3x week.
Trim every 2 weeks.
Beauty water w/wash and all natural except during winter. Minimum heat.

My goal BSL by April 2011. I know it's ambitious but I want to work
on goals 3months at a time.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2011)

My starting photo (the same ole photo for all challenges -- know you're gonna get tired of seeing this one).


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 4, 2011)

Diva, what's your final goal?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my first DC of the new year in last night.  Going to do a chunky twist out today.  I'll put twists in on Friday (my staple winter PS) and keep them for the weekend.

I think I'm going to do a hard core protein treatment but I'd like to do an all natural one.  Does anyone know of any recipes?


----------



## ellehair (Jan 4, 2011)

Please count me in 

What's your regimen? cw 2-3x a week with aussie moist or mnt condish, shampoo 1x every week and dc with moitions moisture plus or silicon mix, mild protien every 2 weeks with aphogee 2 min and relax 8-10 weeks  also i do a aphogee 2 step, 2 weeks prior to relaxing to strenghten my hair moisturize 2x daily with ntm or scurl and seal with argan, evoo or evco 

What Products are you using? see above

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? PS'ing under my wig until i real my goal

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? hopefully by October but I'll take December

Please include a Starting pic: will do so once i relax in the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok so I GOTTA join this thread!  I may be a lil too ambitious but my goal is to (once again) make BSL.  I am currently 6 months post--trying this transitioning thang again. Not sure of my texture--maybe like 4a? My current length is barely shoulder length--i think   I plan to trim my hair 1x every 4 months (3x a year).  My goal is 1 inch per month.  
*What's your regimen?*  I'm going to rotate my weekly styles as such:
Week 1:  Wash and Flat-Iron (Baggy at night)
Week 2:  Bun (Baggy at night)
Week 3: Wash and Rollerset (w/ option to flat-iron roots/NG)
Week 4:  Bun (Baggy at night)
Week 5:  Daily Cowash:  
Week 6:  Daily Cowash:  
**Henna/Cassia and Indigo 1x per month**
*What Products are you using?*  I'm going to rotate product lines every 3 months to see which are most effective. I just took inventory and will be trying to use my current stash of conditioners, heat protectants, etc..Some of my staples thusfar are:  NTM leave in, NTM daily conditioner, CO, Hot 6 Oil, Cantu Leave In, ORS replenishing pack.
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* STOP CUTTING MY HAIR! And I don't mean trims..Whenever I get stressed out, I CHOP (with kitchen shears nonetheless lol)--gotttttta stop doin that lol!  I also MUST try to stick to my reggie.  I may start blogging my reggie adherance--just to keep myself focused and on track.
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? * Dec 31, 2011 
*Please include a Starting pic:*
Jan 1, 2011; 6 months post; fresh flat-iron





Jan 1, 2011; Length= 10 inches when parted from midline.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm joining this challenge. I have been trying to get full BSL for 2 years now. I'm not changing my regi much. I will wash Wed and Sat as normal. Except on Wed I will cowash, no poo. I have recently started taking full advantage of my coconut oil using it as ninapruitt demostrates on you tube. So I will be oiling my hair/scalp focusing on ng at least 3-4 times weekly.  I also started moisturizing with Ojon revitalizing mist.  I used this early in my healthy hair journey, so I'm going back to it. I will mainly rollerset. My starting point is in avatar since I'm stuck there.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2011)

janeemat said:


> I have recently started taking full advantage of my coconut oil using it as ninapruitt demostrates on you tube. So I will be oiling my hair/scalp focusing on ng at least 3-4 times weekly.



Do you know the link to the specific youtube video of this being demonstrated?  I just bought me some coconut oil too and was thinking of using this as my sealer instead of my usual HydraTherma Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## Missi (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to join. I signed up for the BSL for Dec 2010....I could be 1 inch away or there already. Haven't checked since Sept cause my 4 month stretch isn't up yet. Hopefully I'll be full & a lil past Bra Strap in April/May.  

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ladies....I've been  lurking on all these challenges for awhile now,  and I thought it was time to actually get in one. So here I am!

*What's your regimen? *Still trying to figure that out, but  so far I pre  poo w/ coconut oil overnight, shampoo, condition, and dc every 7-10  days. I use a clarifying shampoo once every 4-6 weeks.  I also might DC and/or add an oil rinse one more time  during the  week depending on what my hair feels like.  

*What Products are you using? *Again still figuring that out but Pantene  Relaxed and Natural Conditioner, coconut oil, Aura Humectant Pomade, ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo,and  Queen Helene Cholesterol.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? * Being more gentle with my hair, and listening to what it needs.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? *December

I am  going to flat iron later on this month and will post more pics then,  the pics below are from Oct.  These pictures are aren't the best. I  couldn't brush the ends straight, and I really didn't want to flat iron,  but you  can still get an idea.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 4, 2011)

Who else is as excited for BSL as I am?!


----------



## sajjy (Jan 4, 2011)

just checking... my hair is in braids, resting... I'm officially inspired by some of these youtube braid styling channels.


----------



## JennyKenny (Jan 4, 2011)

Checking in-- I'm having a horrible hair week already!! Yikes!!  I got bit in the hand by a dog on Sunday, so it is bandaged up and difficult to do anything. But, I really had to wash my hair today--it took forever!!  Then my mom rinsed my hair over the sink, when she got done, it looked like I had a bird's nest on top of my head!!  I've spent about an hour re-detangling and twisting it up!! I had lost my patience and was raking through my hair---    Thinking about just keeping it baggied for the rest of the week since I can't do much to it. Is that a good idea??

BTW, I hate detangling my 4A/B hair! It absolutely sucks. My ends are tough. I've done different techniques too..I think I may need to give myself a small trim--that might help. We'll see...


----------



## Aireen (Jan 4, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hello everyone, I took a long break from LHCF and I've only been popping in recently for a short time now but I decided to check-in. I hope everyone is doing well on their haircare journey and the new year brings lots of growth.   

I think I've only updated with pictures once (if you missed that, the same picture is in my signature) but I will be again for this year sometime between now and March depending on when I get my relaxer. I am now air-drying instead of blow-drying to get my hair to the best possible health that I can under its conditions and to also retain as much length as I can. For now my regimen is wash, condition, and air-dry with no leave-ins, moisturizers, oils, or butters included. Due to this, I stress heavily on conditioners to help maintain manageability, length, and a proper moisture/protein balance. I've been slacking on taking my multi-vitamins but I'm hoping I'll change that with my new year's resolutions by at least taking a regular dose every other day.

Anyway that's it for now, I know that was very abrupt, I'll be back with new pictures soon! HHG everyone! 

*ETA*: I just realized one of the objectives is to come in and update regularly. I won't have much to add but I'll try to follow the rules and at least add a line or two concerning my hair especially since it's already 2011.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 4, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Who else is as excited for BSL as I am?!


 

ME, ME, ME.... But thats only if I make it lol   .


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 4, 2011)

JennyKenny said:


> Checking in-- I'm having a horrible hair week already!! Yikes!!  *I got bit in the hand by a dog on Sunday*, so it is bandaged up and difficult to do anything. But, I really had to wash my hair today--it took forever!!  Then my mom rinsed my hair over the sink, when she got done, it looked like I had a bird's nest on top of my head!!  I've spent about an hour re-detangling and twisting it up!! I had lost my patience and was raking through my hair---    Thinking about just keeping it baggied for the rest of the week since I can't do much to it. Is that a good idea??
> 
> BTW, I hate detangling my 4A/B hair! It absolutely sucks. My ends are tough. I've done different techniques too..I think I may need to give myself a small trim--that might help. We'll see...



Oh my!  I hope you're doing well after that bite.  Hopefully, you won't have that bandage on for too long.  Feel better, @JennyKenny  (I don't know about baggying, but maybe someone else will be able to chime in with some valuable advice for you)



Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hello everyone, I took a long break from LHCF and I've only been popping in recently for a short time now but I decided to check-in. I hope everyone is doing well on their haircare journey and the new year brings lots of growth.
> 
> I think I've only updated with pictures once (if you missed that, the same picture is in my signature) but I will be again for this year sometime between now and March depending on when I get my relaxer. I am now air-drying instead of blow-drying to get my hair to the best possible health that I can under its conditions and to also retain as much length as I can. For now my regimen is wash, condition, and air-dry with no leave-ins, moisturizers, oils, or butters included. Due to this, I stress heavily on conditioners to help maintain manageability, length, and a proper moisture/protein balance. I've been slacking on taking my multi-vitamins but I'm hoping I'll change that with my new year's resolutions by at least taking a regular dose every other day.
> 
> ...



Welcome back and good luck with your new regimen.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Checking in again, I am cowashing with Hair One and DCing with ORS tonight.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope it's not too late!! New here and would like to join!!!

What's your regimen? *K.I.S.S.- wash once weekly, Followed by Aphogee 2 min. Reconstructor and ORS replenishing conditioner. Airdrying and only flat-ironing once a month.*

What Products are you using? *Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, ORS replenishing pack, Patene Relaxed and Natural Shampoo...*

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? *Proctective Styles, minimizing heat, and stretching relaxers 3-4 months.*

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*November 2011*

Please include a Starting pic:
Here is a pic from July 2010. Don't have any recent pics, will post updated pic after removing kinky twist in February.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm checking in.  I'm very excited for BSL but  I am so tired of looking at these ugly buns on my head everyday. I think I am going to buy a half wig. I'm seeing so many nice ones. Hopefully this will help me out with reaching my goals. Not sure how DH is going to react to them though. lol


----------



## Katherina (Jan 4, 2011)

Add me please! BSL and MBL were my goals for 2010 and I made neither . Instead of getting longer, my mane has thickened up. Healthy hair first I guess  . I will make BSL this year!!! 

*What's your regimen?
*
I shampoo about once every two weeks and cowash about two times per week in sections. I detangle before washing. After shampooing I DC for a couple of hours with no heat. I often ACV rinse. I braid in about 10 and put rollers on the ends, removing braids and rollers once hair dries. I may or may not seal. I wear my hair either down or up. I may rebraid my hair at night. I wear a satin scarf or sleep on a satin pillowcase.

*What Products are you using? 
*
_Shampoo_: Currently I use Sally's generic Kenra moisturizing shampoo. I haven't found a staple shampoo yet, and will be trying Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat shampoo once I empty this bottle.

_Oil_: EVCO, Sweet almond

_Cowash_: Whatever is on hand, usually Herbal Essences, Suave or Aubrey Organics.

_Leave in_: Giovanni Direct

_DC / Regular Conditioner_: Aubrey Organics GPB and White Camellia.

_Detangler / Pre poo_: No staples. Leaning toward using a heated aloe vera and oil mixture to make detangling easier. I like sweet almond oil and will try olive oil.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* 

I am a low manipulation kinda girl. I don't need protective styling to retain length. I use minimal heat and minimize aggressive styling practices (I don't brush, don't do tiny braids or twists, and basically don't wear tight styles that pull the hair and scalp). 

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
*
After this trim I'll have about two inches to BSL, so June. 

*Please include a Starting pic:
*
Will update...


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Checking in, and updating with my starting pic.  I relaxed last week and put a rinse on my hair, I usually do a Jazz in Spiced Cognac but this time I decided to try something different and I really like it.  




I'm washing and steaming tomorrow and I hoping that the rinse holds up afterwards.  I don't want to have to keep doing it over to often to keep the look.



I have a question for you, are you finding that as you hair grows it is becoming harder to roller set?  There is a thread on roller setting tips I'm going to go check that one out for some tricks on making it easy again.


----------



## afrochique (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope to make BSL by the end of June. Wigging it all the way and stretching my relaxer as much as I can.
HHG!!
My beginning pic for this year:


----------



## afrochique (Jan 5, 2011)

Your starting pic looks BSL to me! 




bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Checking in, and updating with my starting pic.  I relaxed last week and put a rinse on my hair, I usually do a Jazz in Spiced Cognac but this time I decided to try something different and I really like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 5, 2011)

Just Checking In. I've been wearing a wig since 12/1. I decided to take a break this week and wear my hair out. I'm 11 weeks post and planning to stretch another 13 weeks 

Pic Below is of my flat ironed hair today  I think its safe to say I made apl (my hair is cut in layers). I hope to make full apl soon and BSL this year.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it too late to join?...my plan is below

What's your regimen? oil treatment, herbal rinse/wash, and deep condition weekly 

What products are you using? Ayurvedic powders, oils, any kind of moisturizing conditioner (mostly Suave) 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? bun Mon-Fri...twistout or rollerset Sat/Sun...no heat (except when DC) 

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?  Dec

Please include a starting pic: will post after I wash this weekend


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 5, 2011)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Checking in, and updating with my starting pic.  I relaxed last week and put a rinse on my hair, I usually do a Jazz in Spiced Cognac but this time I decided to try something different and I really like it.
> 
> ...



I don't find it harder to put the rollers in, but I do find it harder to sit for such a long time under the dryer.  My last roller set I sat for 2 hours and it was still damp when I tried to remove them. smh. 

Also, I like that color.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 5, 2011)

to the new challengers! I've updated the challenger list. 







Anyone can join whenever they'd like _BUT..._*the last day to get on the challenger list is January, 7th*.  (It's hard work maintaining that list...it leaves me little to no time to participate in the challenge)


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 5, 2011)

afrochique said:


> Your starting pic looks BSL to me!



I do have some lead hairs touching but I still have a little ways to go.  I'm going to spend the first couple of months of the year dusting up and letting my hair even out some, than I will feel comfortable claiming it.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 5, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> I don't find it harder to put the rollers in, but I do find it harder to sit for such a long time under the dryer.  My last roller set I sat for 2 hours and it was still damp when I tried to remove them. smh.
> 
> Also, I like that color.




Thanks so much!!! 

And I know what you mean about drying time and making sure your hair is dry, I struggle with that too.  My problem is that I think I just need to get use to the additional length.  I use to set on the grey rollers than I went back to the purple ones and that helped, but now I noticed with my last wash that I was having problem with those.  I seem to be having trouble keeping the hair smooth and getting the rollers to stay taught, something I use to do so easy before.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 5, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I'm in. This is my hair goal for 2011 so I'm joining the challege to keep me motivated.
> 
> What's your regimen?
> Co-wash and/or Remoisturize, Style-midweek (once a week)
> ...


 
Here is my starting picture. I think I'm starting at APL (Well that's what I'm claiming...)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's just me but I can't see your picture @YoursTrulyRE.

ETA: nevermind. I see it now.


----------



## deesacasa (Jan 5, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> *Challenge: BSL in 2011​*
> *---->>>>After January 7, 2011, the Challenger list will NOT be updated.  <<<<----*​
> 
> Ok, Ladies!  Here it is BSL by December 2011!!
> ...


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 5, 2011)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Checking in, and updating with my starting pic. I relaxed last week and put a rinse on my hair, I usually do a Jazz in Spiced Cognac but this time I decided to try something different and I really like it.
> 
> ...


 
It is becoming more difficult for me to roller set my own hair. The time it takes under the dryer sucks....2.5+ hours . I'm about to give up on roller setting and just air dry in flexi rods because I hate sitting under the dryer that long. On the bright side, when I do roller set my hair, the softness is insane because I have found the perfect combo of products for that style.


----------



## deesacasa (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to join!!! This would be my first challenge ever!  I will post a begin pic tomorrow after i straighten my hair! If theres anything else i need to do please anyone inform me please and thanks!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 5, 2011)

FYI: bananabunneh is now chelseatiara lol


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 5, 2011)

deesacasa said:


> I want to join!!! This would be my first challenge ever!  I will post a begin pic tomorrow after i straighten my hair! If theres anything else i need to do please anyone inform me please and thanks!!



Hi deesacasa, glad to have you here.  I've updated the list to add your name. 




chelseatiara said:


> FYI: bananabunneh is now chelseatiara lol



Got it, thanks!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 5, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me but I can't see your picture @YoursTrulyRE.
> 
> ETA: nevermind. I see it now.



No you weren't  I had my friend check it out from her log in. I think it wasn't showing up before bc I clicked private on the album by accident.  Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't have known bc I could see it.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 5, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Who else is as excited for BSL as I am?!



I AM!!! Getting my first of many protective styles of the year tomorrow morning... a sew-in! I'll keep it in for 4-6 weeks...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 6, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> No you weren't  I had my friend check it out from her log in. I think it wasn't showing up before bc I clicked private on the album by accident.  Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't have known bc I could see it.



Oh ok, I thought I was going crazy for a sec.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, here is my starting pic.  Sorry for the bad lighting, I am not quite APL but I am very, very close.  A little discouraging as I just knew I was already.  Oh, well.  I have about 50% shrinkage, I think.  What's left of my relaxed ends are still trying to hold on.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 6, 2011)

Did a hardcore protein treatment yesterday with Aphogee 2 step.  Definitely what my hair needed at this time.  My curls looked a lot better and my hair was soft and strong.

Hoping this will help with the shedding I've been seeing.  I'm trying not to worry since I'm a heavier shed-er already but I don't want another set back.

I'll probably put in a set of twists for the weekend since I'm working.  It's my fave low maintenance protective style.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd like to join.  I was in BSL '10 challenge, but I didn't make it.   I'm hoping to be there by April.   HHG  (I'll post a starting pic on wash day.)


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 6, 2011)

Just checking in I'm 22 weeks post  I also have my hair in braids right now. I'm so excited for this challenge!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 6, 2011)

Checking in too! Currently almost 10 weeks post... In Kinky twists. Trying to stretch until February!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jan 7, 2011)

I still havent washed this press out...I wanna do some kind of protein prepoo wish I had some Amla powder, but I hope the oil will do...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> It is becoming more difficult for me to roller set my own hair. The time it takes under the dryer sucks....2.5+ hours . I'm about to give up on roller setting and just air dry in flexi rods because I hate sitting under the dryer that long. On the bright side, when I do roller set my hair, the softness is insane because I have found the perfect combo of products for that style.


What prods are you using for roller set to yield the softness? I air dry 99% of the time because I don't have the patience to roll or sit under that heat any more.

I know sometime ago we were talking prods and we both were on the search to find that hit item. I think I am narrowing down what my hair likes. So far it's Hair One poo, AOWC DC, Bee Mine Balancing Cream Moisturizer (daily moisturizer for winter)/ Scurl (for summer) and Avocado oil (sealing). I keep my ng hydrated with Taaliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier. I was struggling to find a good leave. Tried KCKT but didn't fall in love with it. Even tried the kimmaytube's leave-in and that was okay but was still searching. I might have found it -- Giovanni Direct. I've only used it once so the verdict is still out but on my 11 week post hair, it worked wonderful. It was creamy and gave great slip!  Hopefully that wasn't an anomaly.



chasturner84 said:


> Diva, what's your final goal?


Right now I think my max goal would be MBL. My goal forever changes because it becomes a challenge to see if I get to that next length so it gives me something to look forward to and work toward. I honestly thought I'd be content if I could get my APL back (had it years ago but stress  did a number of me) but look at me now, I'm trying for BSL. What's your ultimate goal?


----------



## Tara_Iggles_is_back (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!!!

It took me SO long to get back to this thread because 1. I did not book  mark it and 2. It took forever to get a picture of my hair. 

I'm going to attempt to keep my hair in braids the entire time of this challenge (of course getting touch ups/re braided). 





This picture was taken around December 16, 2010. 

I actually cut much more than this that day, and gave myself a MAJOR trim. So my hair is mid-neck length. The bangs are mid forehead. 

My immediate goals are: Lessen split ends as much as possible. Avoid breakage as much as possible in order to retain length. My hair is VERY porous, so I will be looking for PH balanced conditioners or perhaps try some ACV rinses to help combat that. 

My hair is not relaxed, and I *may* henna when I take my braids out in January.


----------



## Carisa (Jan 7, 2011)

I measure recently and i think I got about 4 inches to go until reaching bsl


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 7, 2011)

divachyk said:


> *What prods are you using for roller set to yield the softness?* *What's your ultimate goal?*


 
I discovered by accident that my hair loves light protein with heat.  When I washed my hair for New Year's Eve, I knew that I needed a boost of protein since I was 1 week post relaxer. I poo'd with AO GPB and DC'd with my usual Kenra moisturizing condish. I towel dried after my final rinse and decided to use my Joico leave in reconstructor. Well, I didn't want my hair to be heavy so I decided not to use a regular moisturizing leave in. I grabbed my ApHogee keratin and green restructurizer and lightly sprayed my hair and sealed with jojoba oil. Yeah, I used a lot of protein.  I kept my hair wet for setting by using only water. When I took the rollers out, my hair had softness, shine, body, you name it...not to mention MOISTURE that lasted for days (that obviously meant that my moisture/protein balance was in check). 

Normally using those products would scream protein overload, but that wasn't the case here. I wanted to know if I would get the same results after another attempt with the same process and products so after a few days, I tried it again and, yep, same results. I'm sold. This weekend I'm going to try it with air drying. 

My ultimate goal is full MBL...I don't think I can handle anything longer than that.


----------



## Tara_Iggles_is_back (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 7, 2011)

So far so good this week.  Maintaining flat ironed hair; baggying every night with Hawaiian Silky leave in cream; sealing with grape seed oil.  Plan for next week:  Rollerset.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keeping my braids until Feb 19th. I should be APL by then. I will DEFINITELY be BSL by December. Im even hoping I'll be a little past that  . Im protective styling all year. ALLL year..I only get 2 passes to wear my hair out for a maximum of one week.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I discovered by accident that my hair loves light protein with heat.  I grabbed my ApHogee keratin and green restructurizer and lightly sprayed my hair and sealed with jojoba oil. .


I have this spray....haven't used it yet, trying to figure out how/when to incorporate. You are giving me good ideas here. Thanks girlfriend.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in!
Planning to be at BSL by Summer 2011--but definitely, trimmed, full ends at BSL by December 2011.
What's your regimen? I'm still figuring this out--my hair changes a lot day to day. I mostly do phonytails and buns though.

What Products are you using? Various. Plan to start using a lot more moisturizing products though. 

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Paying more attention to moisturizing and strengthening my hair. Being gentler with my hair, stretching relaxers, dusting/trims, vitamins, exercise, drinking more water.

Photo from October 2010:


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 8, 2011)

sure do wish i would of seen this thread when it was first posted *kicks rocks*





*whispers* is it too late to join


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm joining! Marking my spot


----------



## cbanks67 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, so I added soap nut shampoo to my regimen. I use this after my DC.
My hair is look extra full after this wash.  I will post pics later.http://images17.fotki.com/v62/photos/7/1741407/9379213/20110108-vi.jpg


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 8, 2011)

Just calculated that I have to retain at least 6" this year to make BSL after my 2011 year-end trim...

How many inches do you ladies need to make BSL???


----------



## cbanks67 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I need 3-4 inches.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 

Just checking in! The first week of the year I wore twist out (twisted it up Dec 29th and took them out on the 1st). I cowashed a couple of times in between. I washed today (ORS Uplifting Shampoo), henna'ed (henna and yogurt x2 hours) and deep conditioned (ORS Hair Mayonnaise). Then I threw it in a bun (using M&T Conditioner and CO to seal moisture). I'm going to twist it up again tomorrow...I'm also thinking about using sulfur.* Anyone in this challenge use sulfur????*


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 8, 2011)

checking in!
i'm 14 weeks post, still in braids.
applying my sulfur mix nightly, and redoing my edges biweekly.

i need about 4 more inches to reach bsl.
i am having my hair cut in february, however.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a TU earlier in the week and had my hair roller set in ringlet curls. It was pointless to get it in that style because I'm in the hide your hair challenge so I'm protective styling. Anyway, I decided to do a quick length check today and was impressed. I hope the good luck continues.


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 8, 2011)

I want in although I think I am a day late on the list. Oh well.

What's your regimen?
I DC once a week with a mixture of melted shea butter, evoo, plain full fat yogurt, lekair cholesterol, and lustrasilk cholesterol. My mixture is mainly full fat yogurt. I henna once a month. I usually cowash twice a week in the winter or 3-4 in the summer. I almost alway stretch via banding after I wash. Maybe every 2-3 weeks I use a mixture of alma and shikakai powder to clean my scalp.

What Products are you using?
Aside from what I mentioned above, I use Herbal Essences Dangerously Straight as a leave in and whatever I can find as a cowash condish.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Full on bunning. I am doing nothing but bunning until september with maybe two weekends a month to wear my hair out.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
Hopefully by the beginning of June but I am giving myself until the beginning of september.

Please include a Starting pic:
Starting pic is attached. Also in my siggy


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 8, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> checking in!
> i'm 14 weeks post, still in braids.
> applying my *sulfur mix nightly*, and redoing my edges biweekly.
> 
> ...


 
What's in your sulfur mix??? What brand/ type do you use??? Do you feel you're getting a good amount of growth with it??? :crossfingers:


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 8, 2011)

After measuring my hair, I have about 4.5 inches to go until I'm BSL... Now my hair is in twists so it's obviously not fully stretched or straightened, but I figure that's a rough estimate.

I hope to be BSL by September. I'm not exactly a slower grower, but I want healthier ends so I figure I'll get a good trim somewhere in that time.

Also, I did a reconstructor recently, which was good and I'm using my regular mix of shea butter, coconut oil and aloe vera gel for my twists. I also spray them with a braid spray... one of the kiddie ones.

Hopefully I can get a better protective style going on other than twists... I feel like twisting frequently makes my ends brittle and split.

Happy hair growing!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 9, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> What's in your sulfur mix??? What brand/ type do you use??? Do you feel you're getting a good amount of growth with it??? :crossfingers:


 
I actually ordered pure sulfur from the pharmacy.
I mix it with grapeseed oil, I like to keep things simple haha.

I couldn't really say how much growth I get, but my scalp/ng is definitely moisturized.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 9, 2011)

4evershika said:


> Just calculated that I have to retain at least 6" this year to make BSL after my 2011 year-end trim...
> 
> How many inches do you ladies need to make BSL???



I think I need about 3 inches because I also plan to trim off my bone straight relaxed ends


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 9, 2011)

cbanks67 said:


> Ok, so I added soap nut shampoo to my regimen. I use this after my DC.
> My hair is look extra full after this wash.  I will post pics later.http://images17.fotki.com/v62/photos/7/1741407/9379213/20110108-vi.jpg



^^^pretty hair. 



4evershika said:


> Just calculated that I have to retain at least 6" this year to make BSL after my 2011 year-end trim...
> 
> How many inches do you ladies need to make BSL???



I've got 5 inches until I'm BSL... I'll be here until the very end.


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Jan 9, 2011)

My ends are popping off left and right every time I touch my hair. Little circles are all over my bathroom floor. I've never had this much breakage. I hope it doesn't effect my progress.


----------



## ebonyseas (Jan 9, 2011)

Samoneisthebest said:


> My ends are popping off left and right every time I touch my hair. Little circles are all over my bathroom floor. I've never had this much breakage. I hope it doesn't effect my progress.



Oh no! Could your moisture protein balance be off?


----------



## cocoma (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

It has been a long time since I have posted but I have been lurking regularly. I am not sure how many inches until I hit BSL but I am pushing on.  My current length is in my siggy.


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you tried using plain full fat yogurt? I usually use that and mix it with honey, oils, butter, and a little bit of a deep conditioner to thicken it up to get my protein fix. Plus it is all natural and leaves your hair feeling soo soft.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Got my first DC of the new year in last night.  Going to do a chunky twist out today.  I'll put twists in on Friday (my staple winter PS) and keep them for the weekend.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a hard core protein treatment but I'd like to do an all natural one.  Does anyone know of any recipes?


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely not a good idea. I would never leave my hair in a tangled state because I would be so afraid that it would dread. Just take your time and slowly work through it. Make sure you are using a conditioner with lots of slip 



JennyKenny said:


> Checking in-- I'm having a horrible hair week already!! Yikes!!  I got bit in the hand by a dog on Sunday, so it is bandaged up and difficult to do anything. But, I really had to wash my hair today--it took forever!!  Then my mom rinsed my hair over the sink, when she got done, it looked like I had a bird's nest on top of my head!!  I've spent about an hour re-detangling and twisting it up!! I had lost my patience and was raking through my hair---    Thinking about just keeping it baggied for the rest of the week since I can't do much to it. Is that a good idea??
> 
> BTW, I hate detangling my 4A/B hair! It absolutely sucks. My ends are tough. I've done different techniques too..I think I may need to give myself a small trim--that might help. We'll see...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 9, 2011)

How does measuring your hair work? Do I use a regular tape measure?


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so late but putting flexirods in dry hair is 

I relaxed my hair on 1/5/11 and got a much needed trim (love the good people at SuperCuts). I'm finding that wrapping my hair is a lot of manipulation for it so I've been searching for alternatives to wrapping ( and don't mention cross wrapping because that's a big fat fail for me). I set my hair on 1in flexirods to get a nice curly look. Take a look at the pics!


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies! Here's my info...

*What's your regimen?* I really don’t have one.  That should be something I should work on this year. I do DC at least once a week. I use to Henna once a month, I haven’t done it the past 3 months so I going to order more and get back on it. When I shower I usually detangle my hair with HH and or YTC. Normally I would just let my hair air dry and where it out. This year I want to try more styles.

*What Products are you using?* HH, YTC, Henna, Olive oil, Castor oil, Coconut oil, Peppermint oil, YangYang oil, Tea Tree oil 

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* I’m going to baggy every night. I also want to start doing more protective styles. I really want to try mega-tek, yet, I just have not gathered enough courage to actually buy a bottle.  

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* I want to be fully BSL by June I’m not that far from it now.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^VERY pretty @shasha8685!!!


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh I forgot to add that My hair is at 11.5 inch now...it's not a even 11.5 so Hopefully I can get my hair together! LOL

Also how in the world do I add a pic beside my name...silly question I know, but I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Katherina (Jan 10, 2011)

Samoneisthebest said:


> My ends are popping off left and right every time I touch my hair. Little circles are all over my bathroom floor. I've never had this much breakage. I hope it doesn't effect my progress.



How do you comb / brush / manipulate your hair? When do you detangle? Do you wash in sections / braids? I used to have this problem before I started drying my hair in ~8 braids after washing. It was worsened when I tried to detangle on dry shrunken hair. *shudders*



JennyKenny said:


> Checking in-- I'm having a horrible hair week already!! Yikes!!  I got bit in the hand by a dog on Sunday, so it is bandaged up and difficult to do anything. But, I really had to wash my hair today--it took forever!!  Then my mom rinsed my hair over the sink, when she got done, it looked like I had a bird's nest on top of my head!!  I've spent about an hour re-detangling and twisting it up!! I had lost my patience and was raking through my hair---    Thinking about just keeping it baggied for the rest of the week since I can't do much to it. Is that a good idea??
> 
> BTW, I hate detangling my 4A/B hair! It absolutely sucks. My ends are tough. I've done different techniques too..I think I may need to give myself a small trim--that might help. We'll see...



Don't get discouraged! It will get easier for you. Try keeping your hair stretched in braidouts and twistouts so it  doesn't tangle. Wash in sections. Don't let it dry in its shrunken state. Try detangling under the shower head in sections with conditioner. Or, detangle before washing - maybe do a hot oil treatment, then detangle on the dry, oiled hair. That way you don't have to worry about detangling and styling all at once. It can seem stressful but you'll figure it all out!


----------



## Katherina (Jan 10, 2011)

Well,  I'm adding my pic tomorrow. I've got about 3" to BSL after a cut (2.5-3"). I'm right at APL. Maybe .5" past it. I posted my goal month as June - lofty I think . If I don't make it, no biggie. I'll make it another month in 2011


----------



## guudhair (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my starting pic that was taken yesterday...I'm 9-weeks post...I flat ironed it to get a length check and to post a starting pic...I'll be getting a "trim" tomorrow at a salon I've never been to and hopefully the length difference won't be too drastic...I'm thinking about doing rollersets on weekends instead of twistouts because my hair gets tangled up too much when I wash it...

How often do we have to post pics?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 10, 2011)

guudhair said:


> Here's my starting pic that was taken yesterday...I'm 9-weeks post...I flat ironed it to get a length check and to post a starting pic...I'll be getting a "trim" tomorrow at a salon I've never been to and hopefully the length difference won't be too drastic...I'm thinking about doing rollersets on weekends instead of twistouts because my hair gets tangled up too much when I wash it...
> 
> *How often do we have to post pics?*



June and December or whenever you make BSL. And of course more often if you'd like.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 10, 2011)

Check in: Two fat cornrows & a cornrowed bang (just like my siggy) that stays braided unless I go into the office this week  
Excercise is going ok...wish I could do more but my knee is going to be an issue for at least 10 more lbs! 

I don't know when i'll be able to do twists again. My broken hairline makes them look sooooo funny! SO for now it's 1 braid 2 braids 1 bun 2 buns...


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just cowashed with HE HH. I love the way it makes my hair feel! I am DCing with ORS with WGO added to it.


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Jan 10, 2011)

ebonyseas said:


> Oh no! Could your moisture protein balance be off?



I'm not sure. I straighten my hair for christmas. Afterward I did a protein treatment and then I deep conditioned over night. I have deep conditioned twice since then. Ends are still popping


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Jan 10, 2011)

Elle97 said:


> How do you comb / brush / manipulate your hair? When do you detangle? Do you wash in sections / braids? I used to have this problem before I started drying my hair in ~8 braids after washing. It was worsened when I tried to detangle on dry shrunken hair. *shudders*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get discouraged! It will get easier for you. Try keeping your hair stretched in braidouts and twistouts so it  doesn't tangle. Wash in sections. Don't let it dry in its shrunken state. Try detangling under the shower head in sections with conditioner. Or, detangle before washing - maybe do a hot oil treatment, then detangle on the dry, oiled hair. That way you don't have to worry about detangling and styling all at once. It can seem stressful but you'll figure it all out!



Sometimes I wash in sections but I haven't recently. I wait til after I put in the conditioner to put my hair in sections and then detangle. Rinse while still in the 6 sections (braids)


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 10, 2011)

2011 (new) Hair Regimen

•	Shampoo once a week
•	Clarify once a month
•	DC AT LEAST once a week with heat
•	Protein/ACV every other week (alternate w/ this and moisture)
•	Detangle once a week
•	NO HEAT (unless DC-ing,)
•	PROTECTIVE STYLING AT ALL TIMES!
•	Take Vitamins and drink more water!
•	Relax every 14-16 wks

*Shampoo*: Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo

*DC*: Aubrey Organic HS/Alter Ego Garlic DC/ Aussie 3 min Deep/ GVP Version of  Nexus Humectress

*Co Wash Cond*: HE HH/ GVP Version of Paul Mitchell The Detangler/ Aussie Moist

*Protein*: Joico/Aphogee 2min/Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner

*Moisturizer*: NTM CFCG


my hair's been acting weird lately, a lot of shedding and unusual breakage. So i doubled up on my garlic supplements and did a black tea rinse but still no significant change. Last night i went ahead and did a protein co-wash, clarified, co-washed with a moisturizing conditioner, and did a ACV rinse. Woke up this morning to SOFT, strong hair ... hair is back to normal (wished i would of thought to do this earlier)


----------



## lisajames96 (Jan 10, 2011)

4evershika said:


> Just calculated that I have to retain at least 6" this year to make BSL after my 2011 year-end trim...
> 
> How many inches do you ladies need to make BSL???


I think I need about 3 inches for full BSL. I'm hoping to get there by the end of June


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 10, 2011)

Check In: I DC last night. I have not washed my hair in two weeks (horrible I know) because it was straightened and I got lazy. My mixture included plain full fat yogurt as a base, three teaspoons of conditioner (lekair cholesterol and lustrasilk cholesterol), honey, evoo, and melted shea butter. I sat under the dryer for 45 mins and slept for two hours. After I rinsed with lukewarm water my hair felt so soft! It was very shiny and very easy to detangle. I put it in two bands and let it dry overnight. Plan on bunning with flexi 8 for the rest of the week.

Pics of the bun I made today are below.


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Jan 10, 2011)

Checking in with starting pics since I just took out my weave last week. I am spending WAY too much time playing with my hair lol!  I experienced good growth with wearing weaves for all of 2010 but the texture of my hair has suffered a bit.  The hair strands seem thinner, more porous, and rough to the touch.  Maybe from the synthetic hair used to braid my natural hair underneath the weave? Or just doing my installs back to back?  Not sure the reason, but now I'm trying to find a regimen to help my hair get healthier AND get longer.  Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated.

In the meantime the first pic I posted is my natural hair after I washed with Suave clarifying shampoo (then with Nexxus moisturizing shampoo) and conditioned with a cholesterol treatment, followed by a moisturizing conditioner.

The second pic is my SILKY hair after I straightened using this method from Ciarahoneydip's youtube tutorial (YouTube - Ciarahoneydip's Channel). 

 I followed her instructions EXACTLY and the final result looked just like hers!  It is very soft and lots of movement.  My hair is ALMOST APL (sorry for the black shirt, can't really see where my longest layer hits).  I would say I will hit APL in about 2 months.  This method is alot of heat though and my hair is flatter then I like so won't be doing this more than once a month.  Actually will try to avoid heat for awhile until I get my hair back in shape.  

Any advice about a good post weave regimen would be great!  Happy growing Ladies!


----------



## ebonyseas (Jan 10, 2011)

Samoneisthebest said:


> I'm not sure. I straighten my hair for christmas. Afterward I did a protein treatment and then I deep conditioned over night. I have deep conditioned twice since then. Ends are still popping



Maybe it was the heat that did it. Continue babying your hair, washing in sections, etc. It will go back to normal soon.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, here i am with pics FINALLY! I need to find a way to just upload pics here from my fone in one quik step, then i'd post pics like crazy! Sorry its so big, i have a few others but i dont wanna take over the whole thing so here's the link to my album if anybody wants to look:January pictures by khaiyat - Photobucket


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Check in:
I did cut 2-3 inches of dead/heat damaged hair on Jan 1st. This past Sunday I did the Aphogee 2 step protein treatment and braided my hair into smaller braids than I usually do (which actually looks much better, yay!). I plan to keep my hair braided until Feb 1st where I plan to flatiron and see where I stand as far as length. 

I'm pondering whether retaining 5-6 in. of growth in one year is feasible


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 11, 2011)

Checking in...doing nothing major with my hair...I think my goal length will be BSL since my bra sits low. I have a sew-in that is thick and barely reaches BSL and I am in love with the length. It's long but not unmanageable


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 12, 2011)

Tweaking my regimen:

1. Cowash once a week/ as needed; shampoo (to clarify) as needed/ once a month

2. Henna or protien treatment once a month 

3. Daily moisture and seal (moisturize with whatever is on hand--usually M&T Moisturizer/Texturizer or Cantu Repair Cream and seal with CO or shea butter. M&T is the perfect balance of moisture and protein for me!)

4. I have been wearing kinky twists most of '10 (only straightened twice--Thanksgiving and Christmas). Now that I've grown out my (5-6 inches of) heat damage, I plan to wearing regular twists, twist outs, etc. to get to BSL. I will twists on dry hair, leave them in for a week or two (max) and then wear twist outs.

*I may also do braids and braid outs, but I don't love how braids look on me... an suggestions for PSs would be appreciated!!!*

I have attached pics of twists I put in a few nights ago:


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 12, 2011)

Just checking in! I think I'm going to PS for a while and see if I can get some additional retention.  I'm also going back on my GNC Be Beautiful Vits for extra growth!  I want to make BSL by summer...6 months early!  Chicka-wow!


----------



## Cinda2503 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't posted my starting pic yet because I haven't blown my hair out in a few weeks.  I've been cowashing & twist/braid outs.  Tonight I will post a pic...I promise with wet hair.


I need 6" to make bsl.
My regime is to cowash daily with suave humectant.  Moisturize with carol's daughter hair balm and seal with olive oil.  I will be doing braid/twist out and keeping my hair off my shoulders.  I sleep on a satin pillowcase.


Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 12, 2011)

your twists look nice! @sweetpeadee


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 12, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just checking in! The first week of the year I wore twist out (twisted it up Dec 29th and took them out on the 1st). I cowashed a couple of times in between. I washed today (ORS Uplifting Shampoo), henna'ed (henna and yogurt x2 hours) and deep conditioned (ORS Hair Mayonnaise). Then I threw it in a bun (using M&T Conditioner and CO to seal moisture). I'm going to twist it up again tomorrow...I'm also thinking about using sulfur.* Anyone in this challenge use sulfur????*



I'm going to be using sulfur once my hair is in box braids in the spring-time... I mix it with JBCO, regular castor oil, wild growth oil, and MN...


----------



## JennyKenny (Jan 12, 2011)

Checking in...decided to try Moptop Maven's Ayurvedic Overnight Pre-poo.  I bought the powders FOREVER ago and never tried it.  So, will do this pre-poo tonight to see what results I get...I did do a test section at the nape...I'm always worried something will go wrong!  I am also trying to break up my shampoo routine. Tonight I took down my twists and will pre-poo, tomorrow shampoo, and the following day twist my hair...hopefully this is easier for me.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks @Nelli04


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 13, 2011)

JennyKenny said:


> Checking in...decided to try Moptop Maven's Ayurvedic Overnight Pre-poo.  I bought the powders FOREVER ago and never tried it.  So, will do this pre-poo tonight to see what results I get...I did do a test section at the nape...I'm always worried something will go wrong!  I am also trying to break up my shampoo routine. Tonight I took down my twists and will pre-poo, tomorrow shampoo, and the following day twist my hair...hopefully this is easier for me.



Good luck with your pre-poo.  I'd like hear what your thoughts on it are.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Currently thinking about the IDEA of stretching 6 months. I'm keeping my kinky twists another month and planned on relaxing at 4 months... I need 4-4.5 inches to make it to BSB, but my goal is full APL by May 14th for graduation.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jan 13, 2011)

My current install:






I have my hair pinned up underneath

I am currently 7 weeks and 4 days post. On average u would usually relax around this time but my 2011 hair resolution is to increase mu stretch time from 8 weeks to 12 weeks. My ultimate stretch goal is to be able to go 6 months at a time.

I suffered a small set back a few days ago. I had individual box braids installed, I had them in for 2.5 weeks. On my last wash I noticed my hair felt really oily and coated so I thought i had product buildup. So I took down the braids and realized buildup was the last of my issues. I had a major protein overload. I lost quite a bit of hair.. But after an overnight dc my hair was much better. 

I may stretch longer depending on the condition off my hair. If my hair isn't In shape i will not chemically process it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww, Im sad. Tardy to the Party, but I'll be there in spirit, ladies
Thanks in advance for the pic inspo.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Hi Ladies! Currently *thinking about the IDEA of stretching 6 months.* I'm keeping my kinky twists another month and planned on relaxing at 4 months... I need 4-4.5 inches to make it to BSB, but my goal is full APL by May 14th for graduation.


 
Me too...I've only gotten to 4.5 months in the past. Want a stretching buddy?


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 13, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Me too...I've only gotten to 4.5 months in the past. Want a stretching buddy?


 
SURE!! how far are you post relaxer?!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> SURE!! how far are you post relaxer?!



Oh girl, I just got my relaxer in Dec (I'm only 3 wks post, but normally stretch between 16-18 weeks)...I'm stretching until June 30 and would like to be BSL then. I'm in the HYH Challenge, so I *think* it will be a little easier to stretch 6 months since I will be keeping my hair up, tucked, bunned, or braided.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

just dropping in to say hello!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 14, 2011)

Stopping by to say my hair is currently braided in the front with the rest of the hair in a bun in the back.

Only products in my hair are my jbco for my edges and my cantu shea butter leave in for the rest of my hair.

I will be getting  my hair braided next week right before my next semester of school starts back. I want to get my ends clipped before I get braided, but then again I want to wait


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hair still in braids....take down taking place Feb 20.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Hi Ladies! Currently thinking about the IDEA of stretching 6 months. I'm keeping my kinky twists another month and planned on relaxing at 4 months... I need 4-4.5 inches to make it to BSB, but my goal is full APL by May 14th for graduation.





chasturner84 said:


> Me too...I've only gotten to 4.5 months in the past. Want a stretching buddy?



My longest stretch so far has been 5 months, I'm on a personal HYH challenge so im thinking im going to go for a long stretch this time around. I'm down to stretch w/ you ladies


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 14, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> My longest stretch so far has been 5 months, I'm on a personal HYH challenge so im thinking im going to go for a long stretch this time around. I'm down to stretch w/ you ladies



Yay! How far post are you now? When are you thinking of ending your stretch?


----------



## JennyKenny (Jan 14, 2011)

JennyKenny said:


> Checking in...decided to try Moptop Maven's Ayurvedic Overnight Pre-poo.  I bought the powders FOREVER ago and never tried it.  So, will do this pre-poo tonight to see what results I get...I did do a test section at the nape...I'm always worried something will go wrong!  I am also trying to break up my shampoo routine. Tonight I took down my twists and will pre-poo, tomorrow shampoo, and the following day twist my hair...hopefully this is easier for me.



Did my pre-poo. I made a hot mess in my bathroom with the concoction!  But, when I woke up this morning to wash my hair I found it much easier to detangle. I usually dread wash and detangle days, but with the pre-poo it made it easier!  Usually slippery conditioners don't help me--but this made it easier.  Also, my ends felt less bushy (which may have helped the detangling)...I definitely think I will add this to my reggie...maybe every other week. 

Rocking braids now, may do a braidout tomorrow! We'll see.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 14, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Yay! How far post are you now? When are you thinking of ending your stretch?




only 5wks and 4 days ... im thinking about stretching 5 months, so some time in April


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress. 

Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG! 

ETA: Okay so I know this is the BSL challenge thread and I'm supposed to show my results when I get to BSL but my camera transfers pictures through its memory card and since I don't have a USB cable for it and my new computer that is able to accept the card has been taken in to be repaired, I can't share pictures.  I'm REALLY sorry but I promise to update everyone soon when I relax with at least 3 pictures. So until then, I hope you all don't mind too much when it comes to waiting!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

_I believe I will be full APL when I take this sew-in down during the first week of March. woo-hoo goooo me._


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 14, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!
> 
> ETA: Okay so I know this is the BSL challenge thread and I'm supposed to show my results when I get to BSL but my camera transfers pictures through its memory card and since I don't have a USB cable for it and my new computer that is able to accept the card has been taken in to be repaired, I can't share pictures.  I'm REALLY sorry but I promise to update everyone soon when I relax with at least 3 pictures. So until then, I hope you all don't mind too much when it comes to waiting!



 Aireen!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 14, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _I believe I will be full APL when I take this sew-in down during the first week of March. woo-hoo goooo me._



Girl, believe it and you will achieve it.  I'm excited for you.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im secretly in this challenge and have been since the beginning, was too scared to offically join cause I dont wanna hurt my own feelings if I dont make BSL

What's your regimen?
----Hiding it by bunning or wigging it it, cowash 1-2x/wk, and basically keeping it simple in my own way. What Products are you using? 
-----Some of everything.
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
------Same stuff in the first answer.
 In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
------I was hoping 2 months ago but that didnt happen, so Im not going to push it just before Dec '11

This was my hair 12/27/10


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 14, 2011)

I still have not gotten around to doing my henna treatment or getting a trim at my stylist, I know I need to these ends have to go eventhough it would put me further away from my goal. I have been prepoo my hair with Amla oil for the last 2 washes which makes it extra soft. I will be doing my henna treatment this weekend.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 14, 2011)

I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment last sunday and ever since my hair has been so dry and hard. Nothing I put on it seems to remedy it. Do you think it was too much protein?? it was the first time I ever did a protein treatment...I guess it might be my last. *sad*


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 14, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!
> 
> ETA: Okay so I know this is the BSL challenge thread and I'm supposed to show my results when I get to BSL but my camera transfers pictures through its memory card and since I don't have a USB cable for it and my new computer that is able to accept the card has been taken in to be repaired, I can't share pictures.  I'm REALLY sorry but I promise to update everyone soon when I relax with at least 3 pictures. So until then, I hope you all don't mind too much when it comes to waiting!



Congrats!
I know the feeling, I am impatient when it comes to meeting my hair goal as well.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats Aireen!!!

Update: just washed my sew-in last night.

I'm also going to be stretching long-term ladies!! I'm 4wks post right now...


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im secretly in this challenge and have been since the beginning, was too scared to offically join cause I dont wanna hurt my own feelings if I dont make BSL
> 
> What's your regimen?
> ----Hiding it by bunning or wigging it it, cowash 1-2x/wk, and basically keeping it simple in my own way. What Products are you using?
> ...



Girl, what are you talking about? you are right there, so close, don't feel like you wont make it. I bet before the summer/June you will be there if not, just scraping.  and very pretty hair


----------



## TruMe (Jan 14, 2011)

Nelli04 said:


> I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment last sunday and ever since my hair has been so dry and hard. Nothing I put on it seems to remedy it. Do you think it was too much protein?? it was the first time I ever did a protein treatment...I guess it might be my last. *sad*



This is the exact reason why I am a little nervous in doing a harder protien than I'm doing.  Currently, I'm using the Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayo every other week and that seems to be doing fine in my hair.  I think because it's a light protein, right?!?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 14, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!
> 
> ETA: Okay so I know this is the BSL challenge thread and I'm supposed to show my results when I get to BSL but my camera transfers pictures through its memory card and since I don't have a USB cable for it and my new computer that is able to accept the card has been taken in to be repaired, I can't share pictures.  I'm REALLY sorry but I promise to update everyone soon when I relax with at least 3 pictures. So until then, I hope you all don't mind too much when it comes to waiting!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Aireen!





4evershika said:


> Congrats Aireen!!!





ms.tatiana said:


> Congratulations!!!!



Thank you very much! 



Nelli04 said:


> Congrats!
> I know the feeling, I am impatient when it comes to meeting my hair goal as well.



Thank you! Yes, I get so upset about it that I just forget to even take care of my hair all together. Sometimes I end up looking like I got electrocuted.  I really just want to be WL already!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!
> 
> ETA: Okay so I know this is the BSL challenge thread and I'm supposed to show my results when I get to BSL but my camera transfers pictures through its memory card and since I don't have a USB cable for it and my new computer that is able to accept the card has been taken in to be repaired, I can't share pictures.  I'm REALLY sorry but I promise to update everyone soon when I relax with at least 3 pictures. So until then, I hope you all don't mind too much when it comes to waiting!


CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!! The rest will come. Patience.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!! The rest will come. Patience.



Thank you! Your bun looks great by the way.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 15, 2011)

Nelli04 said:


> I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment last sunday and ever since my hair has been so dry and hard. Nothing I put on it seems to remedy it. Do you think it was too much protein?? it was the first time I ever did a protein treatment...I guess it might be my last. *sad*



I have been there before, it's no fun.  Did you follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner? The Aphogee 2 step is a very strong protein treatment.  You might want to try an overnight (or a couple hours) moisturizing DC or clarifying with your next wash, if you've been hitting your hair with moisture to no avail.  HTH



TruMe said:


> This is the exact reason why I am a little nervous in doing a harder protien than I'm doing.  Currently, I'm using the Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayo every other week and that seems to be doing fine in my hair.  I think because it's a light protein, right?!?



Yup, ORS Hair Mayo is a light protein. I loved that stuff before they changed up the formula.  I used to use it weekly, but my hair loves protein.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 15, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Oh girl, I just got my relaxer in Dec (I'm only 3 wks post, but normally stretch between 16-18 weeks)...I'm stretching until June 30 and would like to be BSL then. I'm in the HYH Challenge, so I *think* it will be a little easier to stretch 6 months since I will be keeping my hair up, tucked, bunned, or braided.


 
Well I'm not promising I can make it until 6 months... but I can try!! I'm in the HYH challenge as well, and will be bunning and using half wigs to make it as long as I can!! ! I'm already dying to take these twists out, so I can play in my hair!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Is BSL length actually MBL on some of you?!? I know my bra is low and I'm only 5'2, so when I'm BSL I'll be MBL. That's why I'm going for BSB first... I'm 4-4.5 inches from my bra strap, but maybe 2' from BSB.


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 15, 2011)

@Aireen congrats girl!
I'm still in my braids but they look so raggedy already lol so I'll take them out in a few days. I will be Deep Conditioning overnight later.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 15, 2011)

Just checking in...I was supposed to rollerset this week, but I didn't.  I just wore my flat ironed hair in a bun pretty much.  Last night I washed my hair with Ion's clarifying shampoo and moisture infusing conditioner for the first time.  I liked the combo and will continue to use it whenever I go without 2 weeks of washing.  I did a overnight dc with megatek and will wash it out today, let it air dry, flat iron my roots w/ low heat (350) and rollerset.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 15, 2011)

So I was itching to wear my hair out and I did a low product wash and go to show why I shouldn't. The pics of which are in my signature now to remind me. I measured my hair and the longest layer is about .5-1 inch away from BSB so being BSL may actually be in my future this year. I'm cowashing now because I can't seem to find a decent leave in that will keep my hair not tangling. Since I trimmed (cut) my hair I don't seem to need to wash in sections anymore so we'll see how long that will last.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 15, 2011)

I did my first henna treatment today and it was great, my hair felt soooooo soft when I rinsed it out. I did not find it that messy, it was the same as me doing my color rinses. I used about 50g of Jamila henna mixed in Suave humectant and tsp of Dabur Amla oil. I did not let the dye release because I only want the conditioning properties. I left in on for 1.5hrs. Once I receive my Indigo, I will be doing Henna/Indigo treatments every 2wks for about a month and then switch to Cassia biweekly


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm steaming my hair more often. Just did a steam with conditioner and my oil mix. I have it in four plaits and will rebraid it before I got to bed and undo it tomorrow.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm currently in twists, thats about all i do these days, twists and flat twists since i cant cornrow and flat twists are easier to pull out anyway.


----------



## cocoma (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been wearing a braid out bun all week.  Today I wore it out after spritzing with  an aloe vera juice mix.  I will probably steam and deep condition tomorrow.  I may even do a henna gloss.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> Girl, what are you talking about? you are right there, so close, don't feel like you wont make it. I bet before the summer/June you will be there if not, just scraping.  and very pretty hair



Thanks, I am hoping so but BSL is like 7 on that shirt so IDK


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thanks, I am hoping so but BSL is like 7 on that shirt so IDK


Did you buy a length check shirt? I want one but just haven't purchased yet.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 16, 2011)

bibirockz said:


> @Aireen congrats girl!
> I'm still in my braids but they look so raggedy already lol so I'll take them out in a few days. I will be Deep Conditioning overnight later.


 


What do you do to your braids while your wearing them? Do you use a different shampoo? Wash and condition every week? Do you grease once a week? 


Sorry so many questions just want to know what you do to keep your braids up.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep, BSL with some bras is actually MBL on me so I have started using specific bras for length checks. Right now I'm about 3 inches from BSL and 6 from MBL
Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 16, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Yep, BSL with some bras is actually MBL on me so I have started using specific bras for length checks. Right now I'm about 3 inches from BSL and 6 from MBL
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App



You know, this is something that I have been thinking about for a minute. I found out that I have to use one particular bra for my length checks b/c with some of my bras, BSL is MBL. Crazy......


----------



## diadall (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot I was in this challenge.  Which is easy to do since I am not APL yet.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sure is quiet around these parts  Where is everyone?

Question: I've had my hair in the same bun for 3 days and I have a small sore spot at my roots  My bun isn't tight but I frequently get these random sore spots...anyone else get them? It doesn't matter if my hair is in a bun, braidout, down, whatever. What is going on???

I've searched and some of the responses said that sore spots can be caused by hair growth but I don't buy it. What say you?


----------



## surecutie (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I join?


What's your regimen?  Wash one time per week (hey I have 3 young kids) and DC..moisturize and seal with oil 3x per day.  Bun 6/7 days
What Products are you using? I clarify with Suave, followed by a cowash with MoistureMilk, and DC with La Plancha and Silk Elements.  I use Garnier Fructis and LTR leave in on a daily basis.  ORS Olive Oil is my moisturizer and seal with oil (coconut or olive)
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?  I bun my hair 95% of the time.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?To be safe, let's say September. 
Please include a Starting pic:  In my siggy!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm on maintenance mode.  This week I'm wearing twist outs.  I got so tired of seeing myself in twists week after week.  I wanted to wear my hair out so this is a nice compromise since its semi-protective, a natural style and I'm not straightening it.

Next week I'm wearing curl formers then a bun.  I'm going to try really hard not to straighten until the Fall.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 18, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Sure is quiet around these parts  Where is everyone?
> 
> Question: *I've had my hair in the same bun for 3 days and I have a small sore spot at my roots*  My bun isn't tight but I frequently get these random sore spots...anyone else get them? It doesn't matter if my hair is in a bun, braidout, down, whatever. What is going on???
> 
> I've searched and some of the responses said that sore spots can be caused by hair growth but I don't buy it. What say you?



Have you been scratching the area?

I know when I wear buns or styles that don't let the scalp breath I start scratching.  before I realize it I've scratched it raw.

I do have a few places on my scalp that are more prone to drying out and becoming itchie, which means they will become sore quickly.  I think this is from previous chemical burns from relaxers and not the scalp there is more sensitive.


----------



## mstar (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi ladies! I can't believe I forgot to join this challenge! 

It's my goal to be BSL by December 31. I should've made BSL in 2010, but better late than never (I've had a few setbacks along the way).

*What's your regimen?* 
-Co-wash every 3 days, shampoo and clarify as needed. 
-Moisturize nightly with homemade moisture spray, and various light moisturizers.
-DC with steam after every wash. 
-Keep porosity in check with ACV rinse as needed.
-Boundless Tresses after each wash.
-Henna every 2 months.
-BKT every 2-3 months.

*What Products are you using?*
I have a lot of products...I won't list them all. These are the main things I use:

Co-wash: DevaCurl No-Poo and Low-Poo, Wen Sweet Almond Mint, TJ Nourish Spa, V05
Sulfate-free shampoo: Cocoa Pink Princess Poo, Cocoa Pink Squeaky clarifying poo
Deep conditioners: Elucence MB, Lush Retread, Curl Junkie Banana & Hibiscus, LeKair cholesterol, Komaza Olive Moisture Mask, Aubrey HSR.
Pre-poo: Lush The Strokes, Aveda Sap Moss, Burt's Bees Avocado Butter.
Leave-in conditioner: All of the Komaza sprays and leave-ins, Elucence MB.
Moisturizers: Komaza shea butter lotion, Komaza Moku serum, Komaza Califia leave-in, Lush R&B, Afroveda Miss Bhree.
Oils: Hairveda Cocasta, Afroveda hibiscus oil, jojoba, JBCO, avocado, grapeseed, Boundless Tresses.
Styling products: Living Proof No Frizz, Komaza Moku serum.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
-Sew-in weave as a protective style
-BKT strengthens my hair, and helps me retain length
-Henna strengthens my hair
-Sulfur gives me crazy growth
-Frequent co-washes are key

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* December

*Please include a Starting pic:* Will post one next time I take down my sew-in.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all -- swinging by to see what's good with everyone.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Sure is quiet around these parts  Where is everyone?
> 
> Question: I've had my hair in the same bun for 3 days and I have a small sore spot at my roots  My bun isn't tight but I frequently get these random sore spots...anyone else get them? It doesn't matter if my hair is in a bun, braidout, down, whatever. What is going on???
> 
> I've searched and some of the responses said that sore spots can be caused by hair growth but I don't buy it. What say you?


I disagree -- I get mine in the same area every time, without fail -- the front hair line where I part my hair.

Some indicate it's product buildup that cause it. Others say growth spurts. I say ingrown hairs because my sore area is right where I can see it so I know what mine is. Typically mine is a little whitehead filled with a tad bit of puss (sorry TMI) but if I release the puss and release the trapped itty bitty fine strand of hair that's there and barely visible to the eye, the soreness goes away a few days later.

Avj is helpful for treating a sore spot. It kind of makes my hair super wavy so don't be alarmed if avj does the same when you spot treat.

Another reason my soreness occurs is the hair being over manipulated during a stretch. During these times, no whitehead/ingrown hair...I simply let that area rest and the soreness subsides. ETA: this soreness is typically in the crown of my head unlike the issue mentioned above.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 19, 2011)

So i had some buildup on my scalp tonight and my head was really itchy. I decided to detangle my hair, massage my scalp with oil, and lightly brush the length (boar bristle of course). Im going to baggy tonight and wash my hair tomorrow...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> So i had some buildup on my scalp tonight and my head was really itchy. I decided to detangle my hair, massage my scalp with oil, and lightly brush the length (boar bristle of course). Im going to baggy tonight and wash my hair tomorrow...


Have you tried the tangle teezer; not sure if you've lurked that thread or have actually purchased. I love this tool!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 19, 2011)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Have you been scratching the area*?
> 
> I know when I wear buns or styles that don't let the scalp breath I start scratching. before I realize it I've scratched it raw.
> 
> I do have a few places on my scalp that are more prone to drying out and becoming itchie, which means they will become sore quickly. I think this is from previous chemical burns from relaxers and not the scalp there is more sensitive.


 
Not at all...and that is the strange part because my hair isn't dry or anything.



divachyk said:


> *I disagree* -- I get mine in the same area every time, without fail -- the front hair line where I part my hair.
> 
> Some indicate it's product buildup that cause it. Others say growth spurts. I say ingrown hairs because my sore area is right where I can see it so I know what mine is. Typically mine is a little whitehead filled with a tad bit of puss (sorry TMI) but if I release the puss and release the trapped itty bitty fine strand of hair that's there and barely visible to the eye, the soreness goes away a few days later.
> 
> ...


 
DC, What do you disagree with?

I'm pretty sure that I'm not dealing with ingrown hairs, product buildup, or over manipulation. I tend to get these random sore spots when I have "first sightings" of new growth after my last relaxer. I can actually see half of a coil shooting from my scalp in the sore area. The pain is subtle and always goes away in a day or two but I just HAVE to know what causes it. It's the "why" that bothers me most


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in. I haven't updated since I joined. I know, total slacker. 

I've been bunning lately out of pure laziness. I have started massaging my scalp with a sulfur mix. Hoping this will help speed up the growth process. I also co-wash 2x a week now so I don't have oil buildup. I still DC 2x a week. I alternate between Lutrasilk mango shea and JessiCurl Weekly DT. Once a month I use Anita Grant Rhoussal DC. I prepoo and detangle once a week with my Tangle Teezer before I shampoo, usually on Sunday's.

That's about it for now. I plan to take a progress picture at the end of February.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey ladies,
I'm just checking in. I have been co-washing and massaging my scalp with my sulfur mix at night and also been massaging Brahmi oil into my scalp in the day. I just started doing the Brahmi massages though. I want to see if I can increase the growth even more than it seems to have increased with the sulfur. It will be a month since I have been applying the sulfur mix on the 22nd and I am going to see what kind of growth I recieved with a comparison pic. I was at line 2 on my measurment shirt on December 22nd. I can't wait to see where I am in 3 more days. I am extremely determined to get to BSL by my birthday in June and it will be the longest I have ever been. Heck APL will be the longest I have ever been! LOL!!! I am SL right now.

A lot of you ladies in this challenge are practically knocking at BSL's door! Your hair is absolutely beautiful! One that sticks out in my mind is Chasturner's and Divachyk I think. I love both of you ladies hair! Anyway I hope everyone is off to a great start!


----------



## Katherina (Jan 19, 2011)

I did a length check a couple of days ago and I'm closer to BSL than I thought. I need about 2".


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Not at all...and that is the strange part because my hair isn't dry or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was trying to agree that I didn't buy the philosophy that it's hair growth. How is your scalp feeling now? I really don't know the "why" but inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 19, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Sorry, I was trying to agree that I didn't buy the philosophy that it's hair growth. How is your scalp feeling now? I really don't know the "why" but inquiring minds wanna know.



Gotcha! My scalp is feeling fine now. I knew it would go away within a couple of days because it happens frequently. I have a dermatology appt next week and I will ask my Dr. to shed some light on whatever it is.

PS- I  your bun in your siggy


----------



## GreenD (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey ladies, it's been a minute since I last checked in. Well I figured out my regime and what my plan is to reach BSL. I'm currently wearing box braids with my own hair and will re-do them once a month every month. I really love this style and I got lots of compliments on it. 

So with that said, I spritz just the ends twice a day, sleep with a satin bonnet on, wash and condition once a week, and deep condition and clarify once a month. I just gotta figure out a way to reduce the frizz after washing. I may reduce the amount of washing, but we'll see.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 19, 2011)

still in braids, still applying my sulfur mix on the sporadic side of regularly.
31 days till i relax my hair.
i cannot wait haha!


----------



## diadall (Jan 19, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> still in braids, still applying my sulfur mix on the sporadic side of regularly.
> 31 days till i relax my hair.
> i cannot wait haha!



Will you be BSL or close?  Post pics.  I am ready to see some success stories I ready for people to start leaving the challenges because they reached their goal.  I am living vicariously though you all.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm just checking in. I have been co-washing and massaging my scalp with my sulfur mix at night and also been massaging Brahmi oil into my scalp in the day. I just started doing the Brahmi massages though. I want to see if I can increase the growth even more than it seems to have increased with the sulfur. It will be a month since I have been applying the sulfur mix on the 22nd and I am going to see what kind of growth I recieved with a comparison pic. I was at line 2 on my measurment shirt on December 22nd. I can't wait to see where I am in 3 more days. I am extremely determined to get to BSL by my birthday in June and it will be the longest I have ever been. Heck APL will be the longest I have ever been! LOL!!! I am SL right now.
> 
> A lot of you ladies in this challenge are practically knocking at BSL's door! Your hair is absolutely beautiful! One that sticks out in my mind is Chasturner's and Divachyk I think. I love both of you ladies hair! Anyway I hope everyone is off to a great start!


Thank you for the shout out!  Yes, I'm pretty much close to BSL BUT I'm due for a trim so that will set me back a little but it's all good. I haven't had a trim since June 2010...not because I'm anti-trim but because my stylist and I haven't been vibing and I wasn't about to let her trim, dust, cut, etc my hair. I'm in the process of finding a new salon, a salon that promotes stretching. When I find that salon, I will ask for a trim. I keep checking my ends and they look good but I'll admit, my eyes are a bit untrained on what to look for. I can recognize splits but anything beyond that, should there be anything, I'm clueless. I ponytail baggy nightly and protective style always so I think that's helped me tremendously. Again, thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Gotcha! My scalp is feeling fine now. I knew it would go away within a couple of days because it happens frequently. I have a dermatology appt next week and I will ask my Dr. to shed some light on whatever it is.
> 
> PS- I  your bun in your siggy


thx u Chas


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 19, 2011)

diadall said:


> Will you be BSL or close?  Post pics.  I am ready to see some success stories I ready for people to start leaving the challenges because they reached their goal.  I am living vicariously though you all.



I think I'll be somewhere between apl & bsl, but not bsl yet.
I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Sure is quiet around these parts  Where is everyone?
> 
> Question: I've had my hair in the same bun for 3 days and I have a small sore spot at my roots  My bun isn't tight but I frequently get these random sore spots...anyone else get them? It doesn't matter if my hair is in a bun, braidout, down, whatever. What is going on???
> 
> I've searched and some of the responses said that sore spots can be caused by hair growth but I don't buy it. What say you?



The same thing happens to me. It happens almost every month so I have always thought it was just a growth spurt but I honestly have no idea


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 20, 2011)

just stopped to say my hair feels great, ive almost completely stopped being a pj lol, and im sticking to my regimen!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 20, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> just stopped to say my hair feels great, ive almost completely stopped being a pj lol, and im sticking to my regimen!


 
Almost, huh? Sure about that? LOL


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Almost, huh? Sure about that? LOL



lol kinda want some more cowash conditioners but the good news is i only spend my "mad" money on stuff  like that which is like 20 bucks a month


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheering you ladies on from the sidelines! As soon as I hit APL I'm up in here.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 20, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> lol kinda want some more cowash conditioners but the good news is i only spend my "mad" money on stuff like that which is like 20 bucks a month


 
I wish I could CW. It's just not for my hair . I like the idea of "mad money." I should probably incorporate this into my life. I have to find a way to save more because my hair is kicking my budget's butt :buttkick:


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

After i took down my micros I did as follows:

1) Detangle
2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
3) Shampoo with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath 2x
4)Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor w/ plastic cap on for about 10 - 15 minutes
5)DC with several conditioners i mixed up w/ plastic cap on for about an hour
6)Applied Kimmyatube's leave in
7)Put hair in pony tail applied vasline to the ends put in a bun and baggied my bun

I know it seems like a lot..... 

So here are my results which are also my starting pics

1st pic was taken in oct. my length was probably at 2 but not past it (guesstimating)
2nd pic is my hair after i completed all those steps ^ combed out
3rd pic is my current length after having micros in for 3 months


















My hair is at the 4 and APL is at 5 or a little past 5. So i only have about an inch to an inch and a quarter to go.  O yea!  Lets not forget this is the longest my hair has ever been on top of I am so close to completing my first goal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in! Still in kinky twists. I'm absolutely DYING to take these twists down and relax my hair, but I'm trying to atleast stretch for 16-18 weeks. I have about 4 weeks to go . Will post pics once I relax to update.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I wish I could CW. It's just not for my hair . I like the idea of "mad money." I should probably incorporate this into my life. I have to find a way to save more because my hair is kicking my budget's butt :buttkick:



What i do i replenish my staples first and then treat myself maybe once every few weeks/months (depending on the time of year) or so with the "mad money" spending if everything moneywise is taken care of. If not then i allow myself around 5 bucks for some "motivation."


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 21, 2011)

...currently shopping for a new moisturizer, any suggestions ladies?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 21, 2011)

surecutie said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> What's your regimen?  Wash one time per week (hey I have 3 young kids) and DC..moisturize and seal with oil 3x per day.  Bun 6/7 days
> ...



 surecutie



mstar said:


> Hi ladies! I can't believe I forgot to join this challenge!
> 
> It's my goal to be BSL by December 31. I should've made BSL in 2010, but better late than never (I've had a few setbacks along the way).
> 
> ...



 mstar


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

@ Divachyk, You're welcome! I love your hair! I am trying hard to get to where you are now. I am getting some decent results with my sulfur mix. I just posted my 30 day results in the sulfur challenge a few minutes ago and I went from just about the 2 line on my shirt to just about the 3 line and I am very anxious to see if I can keep my growth rate there or better. If I do, I will be BSL before I know it! (I gotta get to APL first though, lol!)


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 21, 2011)

I DC'ed last night with my usual mixture. I was supposed to get my hair put in micro box braids this morning but my cousin did not feel like it I guess so she is going to do it tomorrow. Decided to keep the DC in my hair until tomorrow morning. Last time she put the braids in it took 6 hours. Hopefully it doesn't take as long this time.


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm sorry but I need to drop out of the challenge because I BC'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 21, 2011)

^^^WHAT?!?  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks I'm so relieved  I will post pics in the 2011 transitioning thread soon of it washed since I'm in the HYH challenge.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> @ Divachyk, You're welcome! I love your hair! I am trying hard to get to where you are now. I am getting some decent results with my sulfur mix. I just posted my 30 day results in the sulfur challenge a few minutes ago and I went from just about the 2 line on my shirt to just about the 3 line and I am very anxious to see if I can keep my growth rate there or better. If I do, I will be BSL before I know it! (I gotta get to APL first though, lol!)


 CONGRATS! What's your sulfur mix consist of?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 21, 2011)

divachyk said:


> CONGRATS! What's your sulfur mix consist of?


 
Thanks! My mix consists of Brahmi oil, Bringraj oil, Amla oil, a few drops of peppermint essential oil and a heaping teaspoon of sublimed sulfur. I have mine in an 8 ounce applicator bottle from Sally's. I am thinking about adding some JBCO to it to make it a bit thicker so that it's not so runny. I am very light with the application to avoid an oily mess and a little does go a long way. If you decide to use a sulfur mix, just make sure your moisture game is on point because it can be drying from what I hear. I have not had any issues with dryness as of yet but I do cowash quite often so that could be helping me combat dryness as well.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Thanks! My mix consists of Brahmi oil, Bringraj oil, Amla oil, a few drops of peppermint essential oil and a heaping teaspoon of sublimed sulfur. I have mine in an 8 ounce applicator bottle from Sally's. I am thinking about adding some JBCO to it to make it a bit thicker so that it's not so runny. I am very light with the application to avoid an oily mess and a little does go a long way. If you decide to use a sulfur mix, just make sure your moisture game is on point because it can be drying from what I hear. I have not had any issues with dryness as of yet but I do cowash quite often so that could be helping me combat dryness as well.


I also read that sulfur is drying. I haven't tried my hand at sulfur yet. Maybe later this year. I'm just now getting settled my staples so I need to roll with that for a minute before switching things up.


----------



## whirlwind296 (Jan 22, 2011)

Regimen + Products:
Jamaican Black Castor Oil Shampoo (weekly)
Co-Washes: Herbal Essences Hello hydration (twice a week)
PROTEIN: Aphogee 2-step (every 6 weeks)
Protien: Nexxus Emergencee (every 3 weeks)
DC: ORS Deep conditioner/Aphoghee 2 minutes reconstructor (weekly)
LEAVE-IN: Nutregena Triple Moisutre Silk Touch, Shea Butter and Nioxin Bliss 

HEAT PROTECTANT: ORS Olive oil heat protectant

STYLING: I rollerset or airdry (overnight then flat iron).

Dusting ends every 4 weeks with the split ender, sleep with silk scarf & bonnet, drink more water and taking hairformula 37 vitamins and MSM crystal flakes.yep:

MOISTURIZER: Nutragena Triple Moisture silk touch/
SEALANT: Emu oil/castor oil/hot six oil/jojoba oil/aveda light elements/ jamaican black castor oil (with pimeto) in the scalp.(depending on how I feel) The emu oil smells a bit funny!

Curently APL
Want o achieve BSL: December 2011.

    * Texlaxing every 14 -16 weeks.
    * Protective Styling as much as possible.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I also read that sulfur is drying. I haven't tried my hand at sulfur yet. Maybe later this year. I'm just now getting settled my staples so I need to roll with that for a minute before switching things up.


 

Yeah, I know what you mean. Believe it or not, I am actually just getting mine down solid now as well. I am just glad I finally found a combination of things that are finally working!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jan 23, 2011)

Just stopped in to say that things are going well. I am going to start using my bee mine sulfur mix every other day. I am still co-washing 2x a week and using a leave in daily.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*UPDATE*: So after neglecting to wash and take care of my hair for a considerable amount of time an inspection was needed. As a result, I'm going to add something new to my regimen which will be a pre-poo to my edges, nape, and ends. Ever since I was younger I have had trouble with my edges and nape but when I started my HHJ the condition of those two areas has significantly improved. Despite the improvement, I still feel like both of these sections of my hair have not reached their full potential so I will be doing this to give more attention and care to get added growth as a result of the retention I hope to receive. I've added my ends into this experiment since they're the oldest part of the hair and for prevention of deterioration. I hope to reap better results after I go to my stylist for a touch up since my ends will be freshly trimmed and I can properly judge how well the protection of this pre-poo is.

Another change I've added in is the decision to go back to my old staples. I've repurchased ORS Hair Mayonnaise and Motions Moisture Plus. At the start of my HHJ, my hair took off with the ORS, it added moisture along with durability which was something I needed at the time. The MMP is an older favourite that I've used a few times and that my stylist uses after she relaxes and neutralizes my hair.  

Below I've added pictures of the start of this experiment as well as the pre-poo mixture I'm using just for fun. The mixture contains HE HH, HE LRT, Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, EVOO, and molasses. I'm really excited about this because I just know I'll get the results I want — softer, smoother, longer edges/nape along with protected ends. I also get to use up all the extra conditioner in my stash that is just mediocre. Since I just used up the first two products I added to my mixture, it will be modified frequently. Also, I plan to switch from EVOO to Safflower or Sunflower Oil to gain the added benefits of ceremides. I also want to stop sneaking EVOO from my mum's kitchen since she notices when it's going down.  The main components of this will always be molasses, oil, and conditioner; I might add honey later on.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*CONTINUED EDIT*: Took off personal pictures.


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 24, 2011)

I finally got my box braids. They are not as small as they were last time but I am pretty satisfied. I have no idea how long I can keep them in but hopefully at least two months. I would love to see at least an inch of growth in those two months or maybe more. Didn't someone say that the warmer the climate the better it is for hair growth?


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 24, 2011)

I need some advice!

Okay, so I flatironed my hair today and i am NOT pleased with the results. I think I put too much Chi silk infusion because my hair feels greasy. Anyway, I had did a big trim New years day because my heat damaged hair (about 50%) of my length is really bugging me. So I thought I had gotten all the dead ends off, but to my surprise there's more! Not everywhere but mainly in the back. Do you think I should do another trim? This will be another setback either way I look at it. *sigh*


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

feeling pretty good about myself as i found a shampoo regimen that works for me as well as purchased some quality hair trimming scissors. So as soon as i get some courage to learn how to arch my eyebrows i may never have to go to a salon again lol


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 24, 2011)

I washed and DC over the weekend and gave myself a dusting/trim for the first time ever since I could not get an appt at the salon. I think I still need somemore cut off but I will wait being that I am a slow grower. I am gonna do a henna gloss treatment this weekend


----------



## wish4length (Jan 24, 2011)

i updated my fotki..........
Hair Growth album | "D" | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 24, 2011)

well I went ahead and trimmed my hair (2nd time this month)...and I am just going to baby it for the rest of the year.
I am hardly even APL anymore, and only grazing Apl in some areas. Even the bangs I had cut to an inch above my eyes in June 2009 are catching up with the rest of my hair (they're full SL now). It's a little disheartening, but I feel its best that if I want to grow my hair long, it better be healthy.

So now my goal is to be BSL at the end of June and in August to be Full BSL.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 24, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> feeling pretty good about myself as i found a shampoo regimen that works for me as well as purchased some quality hair trimming scissors. So as soon as i get some courage to learn how to arch my eyebrows i may never have to go to a salon again lol



where did you get your trimming scissors from?


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nelli04 said:


> I need some advice!
> 
> Okay, so I flatironed my hair today and i am NOT pleased with the results. I think I put too much Chi silk infusion because my hair feels greasy. Anyway, I had did a big trim New years day because my heat damaged hair (about 50%) of my length is really bugging me. So I thought I had gotten all the dead ends off, but to my surprise there's more! Not everywhere but mainly in the back. Do you think I should do another trim? This will be another setback either way I look at it. *sigh*



Girl I say go ahead and trim them ends! No need to hang on to raggedy ends for length. You will retain much more of your growth if your hair isnt constantly breaking due to splits and knots or whatever. No worries about the setback. It will be back before you know it.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2011)

wish4length said:


> i updated my fotki..........
> Hair Growth album | "D" | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


Gorgeous hair!!! 



Nelli04 said:


> I need some advice!
> 
> Okay, so I flatironed my hair today and i am NOT pleased with the results. I think I put too much Chi silk infusion because my hair feels greasy. Anyway, I had did a big trim New years day because my heat damaged hair (about 50%) of my length is really bugging me. So I thought I had gotten all the dead ends off, but to my surprise there's more! Not everywhere but mainly in the back. Do you think I should do another trim? This will be another setback either way I look at it. *sigh*


I say trim gradually. I'm overdue for a trim and will trim a little here and there. I'm not a self-trimmer (yet).



Aireen said:


> *CONTINUED UPDATE*: More pictures just for fun. I think since I got carried away pictures, I'll update more often with them. Oh and I'm almost 4 months post if that matters. The last two pictures are just of my hair sort of, the former being from the summer with fresh, blunt ends and the latter being a current picture. I was going for a messy look in the second one so my hair looks shorter, don't mind me.  Better hair pictures in the next update. I think I might do some type of bang again when I go in for a cut. :scratchch


PRETTY!!!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> PRETTY!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jan 24, 2011)

I havent DC'd in almost a month, yikes!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

Nelli04 said:


> where did you get your trimming scissors from?



Sally's Beauty Supply. The ones i got were $9.99 but they mostly ranged fron 20-40 bucks..


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 24, 2011)

Checking in.  

Got new color and 1.5-2 in. cut on Friday.  I'm back at APL, with fewer layers, but I only have a little bit of permed hair and could actually see curls popping before the flatiron. 

I'm hoping that after my next trim in about 2-3 months, that I will be fully natural after transitioning for 21-22 months.

Last night, I Carol's Daughter Hair Balm for the first time and made about 5 french braids.  My hair was so silky this morning and this was by far my best braid-out.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't DCed since...erm yeah.  My hair is breaking more than usual and looking quite parched. I'm going H.A.M tomorrow: Prepoo, shampoo, aphogee, DC and final ACV rinse. Afterwards I'll be getting my hair cornrowed and installing crochet braids myself for the first time. Wish me luck ladies. Hopefully it won't be a disaster.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 24, 2011)

tmarie90 said:


> Girl I say go ahead and trim them ends! No need to hang on to raggedy ends for length. You will retain much more of your growth if your hair isnt constantly breaking due to splits and knots or whatever. No worries about the setback. It will be back before you know it.



thanks for the advice, I ended up doing a lil trim, I just couldn't see myself going outside with my ends looking so ate up lol


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Gorgeous hair!!!
> 
> 
> I say trim gradually. I'm overdue for a trim and will trim a little here and there. I'm not a self-trimmer (yet).
> ...



That's exactly what I think I am going to have to do until all these heat damaged ends are gone. Hopefully they'll be gone by the end of the year *crosses fingers*


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 25, 2011)

hair braided, half wigging it until i get bored with this style


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Jan 25, 2011)

Im on the late train, but I haven't done a length check since forever  but today I decided to rollerset and flat iron.

*About Me*


Type : 4a/b/c
Relaxed/Texlaxed (some parts are more receptive to the relaxer than others)
APL

I started my journey with this 2yrs ago




​ 
*What's your regimen? 
*Its still a working process of trial/error


Shampoo 1x week
Cowash 1-2x week.
Rollerset & airdry overnight when not lazy after every wash/cowash
If lazy, air dry in plaits/braids/twist/cross wrap
DC 1-2x week
PC when needed
Black Tea Rinse 1-3x month to combat shedding

* What Products are you using?*
Shampoo:


ORS Creamy Aloe
Neutrogena Triple Renewal
HE LTR
DC: 


Elasta QP DRP-11
ORS Replenishing Conditioner/Pak
Cowash:


NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
HE HH
HE LTR
Leave In


NTM Silk Touch
Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea
Mane n Tail Detangler
ORS Olive Oil

Others


Roux PC
Hot 6 Oil
ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer
Elasta QP Mango Butter
HB Castor Oil
IC Heat Protectant Serum
 
* What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Rollersetting, twist/braid outs, low heat, low mani, combat shedding, finding a staple moisturizer, combat tangles and knots...Oh and including more protein in my regimen

* In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
By the end of the year, Im am in much need of a good trim!

* Please include a Starting pic*
Yes Ma'am!
>


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in ladies, I am hoping to be close to bsl by September, staying in sew-INS as my ps of choice til at least June. For the summer months, I'm not sure yet since I will be 13 months post then.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 25, 2011)

Right now I am back in school & this sunny California weather is getting to me. My hair was washed & conditioned with 

-Triple Garnier Fructis Shampoo & Conditioner
-I then mixed Tea Tree Oil & Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion together and greased my scalp

I got my hair braided Friday with french braids in the front & individuals in the back
Here's a picture...






-I just greased my braids with Bronner Brothers Super Gro Maximum



*My Plan*: I am going to leave the individuals in the back in for 6 weeks and grease them 2 times a week. With the french braids I plan to get them done in 2 weeks and then another 2 weeks after that to keep the braids looking fresh and just to change styles.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 25, 2011)

^^It looks very nice.


----------



## JennyKenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Update:  I've kinda fallen off my routine lately.  So, I am really trying to focus on being consistent. I feel like since I have almost reached APL, that I can slack up a little bit, but I quickly found out that that won't work. So, I'm back to doing things that allowed me to reach this length --- pre/poo, wash/condition/detangle, put hair in 2strand twitsts, and repeat.  

I found a bit of breakage when I washed--probably about 6 little pieces. I am a bit paranoid and wondering how much breakage is too much.  But, I will keep monitoring the situation.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 26, 2011)

I switched up my routine for the last 2 weeks.  I've been wearing twist outs instead of twists.  I missed seeing my hair out.  It said "Give us, us free" so I did.

This week I'm going to bun it up (snowing here) and then do curl formers for the weekend.  I will wrap it on the 2nd or 3rd day and wear it "straight" but I won't be using my flat iron.  See if I can get a update on my length then.

I'm going to henna on Friday.  Haven't had any henna since Oct.  I know this for some odd reason helps keep my shedding in check.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I switched up my routine for the last 2 weeks. I've been wearing twist outs instead of twists. I missed seeing my hair out. It said "*Give us, us free*" so I did.
> 
> This week I'm going to bun it up (snowing here) and then do curl formers for the weekend. I will wrap it on the 2nd or 3rd day and wear it "straight" but I won't be using my flat iron. See if I can get a update on my length then.
> 
> I'm going to henna on Friday. Haven't had any henna since Oct. I know this for some odd reason helps keep my shedding in check.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 26, 2011)

It's been awhile since I checked in. I've been using a sulfur mix to help with growth for a week and a half now. I will do length check close to Valentine's day because I am planning on doing a light flat ironing for the weekend. I've had some issues with shedding but have started taking some garlic supplements so hopefully that will help. Still hoping to reach BSL by the summer. Fingers crossed. (Toes too)


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 26, 2011)

Count me in!  Best wishes to all ladies!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 27, 2011)

Checking in...for the first time 
I used Joico Chelating shampoo for the first time today, and DC with the body shop Banana Conditioner and really like it. My hair is back in cornrows until next sunday.I Will be wearing a half wig until then.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jan 27, 2011)

Check in...Did a cassia gloss and my hair feels pretty good, I def needed it...about to apply this DC mixture with two new products added in (Matrix conditioning balm,lustrasilk argan oil) and leave it in overnight...


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 27, 2011)

checking in.
busy planning and preparing for my relaxer and salon cut.
thinking about doing a clear rinse this time to add shine and strength.
very excited to take these braids out and spend some time playing in my hair again.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 27, 2011)

kinda wants bangs :/ my hair is doing well but my scalp is another story...lol.....


----------



## TruMe (Jan 27, 2011)

My hair is doing fine, I guess.  For most parts of my hair, I've hit APL or a little past APL.  My crown is still lagging a bit.  I haven't done an official length check and won't until April but I am still excited to see the growth.  I feel kinda blah about this whole hair journey.  I've read more posts and blogs than I want to admit but still haven't gotten to that "My hair feels like it needs this or that" part.  I have no clue what my hair "feels" it needs.  The only thing I know is when my hair is dry or not.  It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## Miss_C (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been extremely lazy with my hair lately. I took my sew in out last tuesday, left my braids in because I can't cornrow for anything and wore my mommy wig for the last week and a half. Last night I finally took the braids out but I have no idea when I'll get around to washing it. I'll get to it when I get to it, I guess.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 27, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> kinda wants bangs :/ my hair is doing well but my scalp is another story...lol.....


 

I have bangs and I love them


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I have bangs and I love them



Can we get a pic, I been wanting bangs.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Can we get a pic, I been wanting bangs.
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


 
Sure why not


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it too late to jopin the challenge? I had a major set back these past couple months (hair broke off badly in crown of my head). I'm on a mission to get my hair healthy and long like my profile pic again. My starting date will be Jan 26th 2011(I got a touch up)

What's your regimen? I get a touch up every 10wks w/Olive Oil Relaxer(Normal Strength)
I get a wash and set 1x wk (Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture retention Shampoo)
I deep condtion 1x wk (Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment)
I use Aphogee 2min Reconstructor 1x month
I use Salerm 21 as a leave in condtioner with my rollersets
I use Chi Silk Infusion for shine

What Products are you using? See above

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? I use Jamaican Black Castor Oil and 100% Coconut oil on my scalp 2x a day every other day. I also use Palmers Replenishing Hair Milk Hair Lotion on my hair every day.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? Dec 2011

Please include a Starting pic: sorry so big


----------



## JollyGal (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,

May I join?

My start date is today 27th Jan 11. My start length is between SL and APL stretched. I think I am nearer to APL stretched will post pic tomorrow.

What's your regimen?

100% natural and if possible organic minus conditioner
Moisturise hair every day. 
Wash hair once a week; Section hair, Pre Poo (only if hair has been in PS for more than 1 week), Wash scalp, Wash hair, Homemade hair treatment for 30 mins to 1 hour under plastic cap, Detangle with wide tooth comb and cheap condish or water, moisturise hair, plait/twist, leave to air dry.

What Products are you using?

Pre Poo's are usually amla mixed with EVOO or water depends on my mood.
African black soap or Castille Soap to wash hair and scalp
Homemade hair treatment: Egg and castor oil (softens my hair so detangling is a breeze)
Detangle with Aussie Moist or water
Moisturise with shea butter or JBCO seal with monoi oil  

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?

Trying various Protective Styles and giving my scalp more massages. I am also eating healthy, drinking lots of water and exercising more.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?

I want to be BSL by June for my 23rd. 

Please include a Starting pic:

Coming soon - Will take one tomorrow (wash day) and post here. 

***ETA***
PICTURE REMOVED BY USER - SORRY


----------



## Jewell (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, I would like to join this challenge if it's still open to new additions!

My starting date is Jan. 11, 2011--the day I BC'd.  My starting pic is in my Fotki, dated 01/24/2011.  Hair is APL stretched.

*What's your regimen?*

*CW/DCW every other week.  PS in 2 french braids/lg. cornrows beneath wigs and half-wigs 100% of the time (from Jan. to late April, then taking a break from wigs due to the heat/humidity here, but will still PS over summer with my own hair, just not under a wig or weave; will resume PS with wigs in late Aug./early Sept. 2011).  I will PS *100% of the time* (I leave my hair braided at all times except for during a wash/CW).

I choose to PS mostly b/c I want to grow my hair out quickly in time for my destination wedding sometime in 2012.  It _shole would be nice_ to have some near WL natural hair flowing down my back while on honeymoon!

*What Products are you using?*

*Lustrasilk Shea Butter/Mango Liquid Cholesterol
*ORS Replenishing Pak
*VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream Cond.
*Suave Almond & Shea Butter Cond.
*Africa's Best Shea Butter Lotion (for little girls)
*My own MTG mix
*MegaTek
*Dabur Vatika Oil
*HE LTR
*Smooth Care Shea Butter Cream
*Smooth Care Olive Oil Cream
*Various EOs, Ayurvedic oils, and pomades. (fave: Black Thang Castor Oil/Shea Butter grease).
*African Royale Hot 6 Oil
*Roux Porosity Control Cond./Corrector
*Any other cheapie cond. I can find in my stash for CW's and general apps before detangling (I use reg. cond. as a leave-in).

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

*Protective styling, low-manipulation, using vitamins and growth aids, sealing the ends, moisturizing every other day, increasing protein in my diet.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
*Dec. 2011 at the latest, but by Oct. would be great.

*Please include a Starting pic:**Please see my Fotki album entitled, "Newly Natural" (2011) for a starting pic dated 01/24/11 at: Public Home | JewellJ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 27, 2011)

@ms.tatiana, cute bangs!! I have been wanting some but I don't want to commit to it by cutting my OWN hair lol


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 27, 2011)

4evershika said:


> @ms.tatiana, cute bangs!! I have been wanting some but I don't want to commit to it by cutting my OWN hair lol


 

i know right, but what is so funny is that my front grows faster then my back i have had to get these bangs cut like 4 times because they were in my face.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 27, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I have bangs and I love them



i got bangs today ))


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 28, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> i got bangs today ))



How do you like them?


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 28, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> How do you like them?



i love em! I did them myself and have been shakin em all day lol


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lord knows i love me some black tea rinse ... miracle worker


----------



## ebonyseas (Jan 28, 2011)

^ I love black tea rinses too. I did one last night.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in!! Have NO IDEA what my hair looks like. I'm in week 13 post relaxer and dying for a length check! Currently in Kinky twist, and plan to relax at 16 weeks. I really hope I can make BSB this year  ( BSL is MBL for me!!)


----------



## Ladybelle (Jan 28, 2011)

Checkin in- nothing much to add because I've been in braids Since Dec 16th & won't take them out until Feb 16th.  From looking at the roots of my hair I've gotten about a 1/2- 1" of new growth.  I'm not ready to takt these braids out, but I am ready to touch my hair again.


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven't checked in since I joined. I've been wigging it since the first week of December. I'm assuming my length is 1.5 inches away from apl. I have no idea. My siggy pic was since the end of September. I also haven't relaxed since the end of September, but it was really under processed. I have no idea if I want to relax again or just transition. I'm just going with the flow for now.


----------



## Katherina (Jan 28, 2011)

Been wearing my hair in twists for two weeks. IDK what I want to do next week. . . More twists?  I've been in a boring hair mood since I washed out my flat iron.


----------



## chevere62 (Jan 28, 2011)

I made my own sulfur mix and I have been using it twice a day since yesterday. I am going to use it everyday for a month and see if my growth has improved. My hair is still in the box braids so it will be easier to tell growth. Hopefully it can get me 3/4 of an inch or 1 inch if I am really lucky.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a trim yesterday......

I finally wacked that tail off but I feel so far from BSL. I'm going to have to retain every single inch this year to make it to BSL. *deep sigh*

ETA- On the bright side, upon examination of my siggy pic, looks like the bottom of BSL for me is also MBL. *sigh of relief*


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> Got a trim yesterday......
> 
> I finally wacked that tail off but I feel so far from BSL. I'm going to have to retain every single inch this year to make it to BSL. *deep sigh*
> 
> ETA- On the bright side, upon examination of my siggy pic, looks like the bottom of BSL for me is also MBL. *sigh of relief*



Looking good, as always. I'm in a need of a trim also so I know I'll be losing some length too when I decide to trim. Do you self-trim?


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 28, 2011)

so excited!!! my hair feels looks and is soo long to me now considering it take a half a bottle of 14.5 oz conditioner to cowash( minus a few spoonfuls). and i was being frugal


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are nice bangs





ms.tatiana said:


> Sure why not





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 29, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Looking good, as always. I'm in a need of a trim also so I know I'll be losing some length too when I decide to trim. Do you self-trim?



Thank you! I'm in cosmo school this year and had my instructor trim only the bottom layer. I re-trimmed the layers throughout the rest of my hair by cutting it at a 90 deg angle.

I hate losing length too but it does make the hair look a lot thicker.

Your bun is so thick and lush!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checking in. I've been wearing twists and baggying more than usual since I've been outside more playing in the snow   Still positive about reaching BSL although it seems like a tougher milestone than APL which was quick.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been so MIA from this challenge, but its because all my computers are broken and LHCF is blocked on campus!  GRRRRRR!  Glad to see we're all doing well.  I've been stickin to my reggie to a "t", and being incredibly lazy which turns out to be a good thing since I don't feel like styling my hair, just been wiggin' it.  My goal is/was to hit full BSL by my birthday at the end of May and I feel I'm totally on track with it.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not updated since the beginning of the month...I actually haven't even been on the LHCF since the beginning of the month!!! I have hit some hard times, and LHCF and my hair were the farthest things from my mind. Unfortunately, my stressing out has also caused my hair to shed more than usual. 

Once I get the chance (and funds), I'm going to get sulfur and MegaTek. MT has done wonders for me before, but I'm going to kick it up a notch with the sulfur. I also plan to add garlic suppliments so that I can ward off the shedding!

For now, I have my hair in twists right now and I'm going to leave these in for 2 weeks (hopefully) and then I'll wear the twist out for a week!


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 30, 2011)

Check in. I'm still wearing my hair mostly in one or two braids, or a pony. Sometimes i'll add a bang for excitement! I don't really know if it's growing because my hair seems to shrink up even more as it gets longer so the only way to truly guage my length would be to flat iron. 

I've managed to stick with my regi so far.Wash every 3-4 days.Cowash if needed after a workout or just water only rinse. Shealoe for moisture & a daily multi. Even that sounds like a lot to me!


----------



## GreenD (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I'm not sure when/what I posted last, since I've been a bit MIA as of lately. So here's the skinny:

I just put in a fresh set of box braids using my hair
I will do my best to just wash once a month when I take these out
I will spritz twice a day and continue to keep my ends moisturized
I will attempt to oil my scalp once a week or as needed


And that's about it. Last time I checked I needed about 4 inches to BSL, so I'm guessing I won't be BSL until much later in the year. 

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 30, 2011)

Checkin in. I did a HOT with a mix of amla, avocado, and grapeseed oil. I shampooed with Yes to Carrots Shampoo( Looove it) I am now DCing with Joico Intense Hydrator. I will use Honey Dew as a leave in and seal with Whipped Pudding. My hair is going back to  cornrows until next sunday.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 31, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> Got a trim yesterday......
> 
> I finally wacked that tail off



Love it! Fresh ends look so..fresh! 


Took down my micros last night. Detangled, conditioned, and did a mild protein treatment (apHogee 2 minute). I'll be rocking large cornrows under my wig until I relax. 
Stopped sulfur application this weekend to prepare my hair for my relaxer on the sixteenth. 

For those of you that still relax, or used to relax, what are your favourite pre-relaxer rituals?


----------



## TruMe (Jan 31, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> I don't really know if it's growing because my hair seems to shrink up even more as it gets longer
> 
> I've managed to stick with my regi so far.*Wash every 3-4 days.*Cowash if needed after a workout or just water only rinse. She*aloe for moisture & a daily multi.* Even that sounds like a lot to me!



I was feeling the same way also.  Just tried to stop thinking about it and realized that my hair was growing by expanding first with fullness and then as the weight takes its toll, it will start to fall.

The bolded is exactly what I do.  I just alternate between cowashing and shampooing on the the wash days.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry ladies, but I'm gonna bow out of this challenge. I've come to terms with the fact that I will not make BSL this year no matter how hard I try. Good luck ladies and HHG!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry ladies, but I'm gonna bow out of this challenge. I've come to terms with the fact that I will not make BSL this year no matter how hard I try. Good luck ladies and HHG!




really??!!! it's still jan and your bowing out erplexed  if you *positive* then ok but i still hope you come check on us every now and then and find yourself some inspiration...


----------



## Katherina (Jan 31, 2011)

Regimen Change!

Medium sized single braids (~35) while I work out to perfect my beach body!  

These are the best style for growing my hair, they are easy to do and maintain, and they prevent breakage at my hairline (no more tight ponytails or buns because of the hairline breakage ). I do an oil treatment weekly and unbraid, remove shed hair, detangle, and rebraid each one by one. I shampoo in the same braids whenever my hair or scalp feels dirty. I then condition overnight under a scarf. 

I will not be wearing small braids / twists because they are too much manipulation.


----------



## Legally Natural (Jan 31, 2011)

Checking in. I have been wearing my hair in braids for the past month. I co-wash on Wednesday and Friday. I do my shampoo and DC on Sunday. Exercising during the week and taking my vitamins.  I plan to re-do my braids during the law school's winter break (aka anti-suicide days) around February 18th, and I do the same method as Elle97. I have been getting a lot of good growth, but I can't pinpoint the exact cause so I am going to say that it is a mixture of everything.  Oh yeah, I plan to trim some of my ends when I re-braid. 

HHG


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Jan 31, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> Love it! Fresh ends look so..fresh!
> 
> 
> Took down my micros last night. Detangled, conditioned, and did a mild protein treatment (apHogee 2 minute). I'll be rocking large cornrows under my wig until I relax.
> ...


I try to leave my hair alone as much as possible and keep my scalp well oiled. I use PStyles that cause the least amount of tangles/knots near the roots!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 1, 2011)

I've really gotta stop being so darn impulsive..

::sigh::

So I did the organix line 30 day Keratin Treatment. I think there was a thread about it on here...

Either way I did it, hair definitely feels nice and soft after washing it out... Only problem is my hair went from 3c/4a to about 3b-4a... So hopefully because of the high heat, I don't have heat damage... I'll just have to see at the end of February.

If I need to, I'm gonna do a Reconstructor (although I've technically got the Keratin protein thing going on), I just want to make sure my hair is in the best health possible...

And I was thinking about dying my hair lighter again... 

I must be sabotaging my LHCF life, lol.

Anywho, I'll check back in in 30 days, I'll probably get a trim somewhere in there and see where this Keratin thing takes me.

HHG!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2011)

Still chilling and doing my BSL thing. Today made a week with my cornrows that I wear under my wig. Nothing much, beside my normal M&S 2x/day. I will be keeping these in for a total of 3 weeks.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 1, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still chilling and doing my BSL thing. Today made a week with my cornrows that I wear under my wig. Nothing much, beside my normal M&S 2x/day. I will be keeping these in for a total of 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....



M&S? what this and how has it worked for ya thus far?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> M&S? what this and how has it worked for ya thus far?



Moisturizing and sealing LOL

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## shasha8685 (Feb 1, 2011)

Checking in.

I'm still bunning my hair but I've found different ways to bun my hair so I don't get bored. My switch back to my staple DCs have helped my hair tremendously. My hair is feeling moisturized and strong 

Air drying has been good for my hair too


----------



## Khaiya (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi ladies, trudging along towards my goal slowly but surely. I've started my scalp massages again, thinking of throwing some sulfur in the mix to see if it will work for me. I hate the smell tho so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Checking in, I am feeling confident about reaching my BSL goals! I am getting really good results from my scalp massages, cowashing and my sulfur oil.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 3, 2011)

Ahh I'm having a good time with my hair out.
Took out my cornrows last night and am now rocking a bunned braidout.


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 3, 2011)

Quick question for you all, what's your definition of BSL? Is it when you hit the top, middle, bottom, or past the band? Sure, that's usually only a difference of about an inch or so, not to mention bras can be worn all over the place, but when do you feel that you can actually claim it?


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 3, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Moisturizing and sealing LOL
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....



LMAO, i feel soooo remedial right now


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 3, 2011)

alright ya'll, got tired of the halfwig so my friend made a quick weave on a cap for me (i can remove it nightly to moisturize and wash). I sewed in clips on the sides, one in the front and the back to secure it when i do wear it during the day.

The hair is one of those Outre Duby Packs that cost somewhere around $10

I can make this last for a month, so thats what im gonna do

My hair is in some ratchett cornrows underneath (im still learning how to cornrow by myself)

(excuse the weird faces im making)


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

*UPDATE*: My 4th month stretch comes to an end in 6 days but I'm thinking of stretching until 5 months and if I can handle that, 5.5 to 6 months. Basically I want to relax in the spring. I'm getting really anxious since waiting is making me want to be in and do crazy things to my hair but patience is key and I'll reap the rewards of healthier hair if I take care of it properly during my stretch. Main things I have to remember so far: detangle with oil on wash day, finger comb my hair as much as possible, and use moisturizing conditioners. 

I'm in a ceramide challenge so starting from my next wash I'll be using ceramide rich moisturizing conditioners or adding in ceramide rich oils into my regimen. I'm happy for this because I wanted to join the ceramide bandwagon for a long time since it seems cheap enough to join, there aren't really any bad side effects, and the evidence of prolonged use is convincing enough. Hopefully I can buy my safflower or sunflower oil this weekend to be able to participate next wash.

Since I'm doing my stretch and I don't moisturize, seal, or use leave-in conditioner in my hair anymore, I'm focusing on pre-pooing my edges and nape. In my last update I stated I'd be using a molasses-oil-conditioner mixture to help nurture that area. It's only been two applications of at least 20 minutes of leaving it in my hair and my edges are more tame during my stretch. Before they were unmanageable and I would always have to take off my net scarf to brush back my edges into places when they became unruly. Now they're behaving and that's a huge improvement in my eyes. During this stretch, they've been hard to maintain and I'm happy that they're staying in place for now. The area is now a lot softer and I can't wait for an increase in benefits as I stick with this routine. As of now, I'm using Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, Unsulfured Molasses, and EVOO. When I get my safflower or sunflower oil, I'll be using less EVOO in the mixture. I'm thinking of taking some pictures for a before and after reveal to share on LHCF to help out other people who have trouble with their edges but I'm not sure yet. We'll see. :scratchch


----------



## wish4length (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder why I even joined this challenge. These split ends are too much...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 3, 2011)

@Chinwen2006

It came at gorgeous. So quick weaves aren't reusable like wigs are after awhile? I have my first sew in on and I'm not liking it so much so I think after this I may try my hand at a quickweave.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> alright ya'll, got tired of the halfwig so my friend made a quick weave on a cap for me (i can remove it nightly to moisturize and wash). I sewed in clips on the sides, one in the front and the back to secure it when i do wear it during the day.
> 
> The hair is one of those Outre Duby Packs that cost somewhere around $10
> 
> ...


 
You back in the H? I can use that style... Your friends does other ppl hair?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies: So after re-reading my post about keeping my french braids in the front with my individuals in the back for 6 weeks I totally forgot all about VALENTINES DAY lol. So I can't keep my braids in for as long I predicted .

I'm going to take them down next Friday which will make them have been in my hair for 3 weeks . I need to get a trim on my ends since they haven't been touched since last March & I want an hot oil treatment & a weave. 

I just didn't want my briads in with the dress I brought .


----------



## Katherina (Feb 3, 2011)

Braids gettin raggedy - time for a redo and a whole body treatment, not just hair.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> @Chinwen2006
> 
> It came at gorgeous. So quick weaves aren't reusable like wigs are after awhile? I have my first sew in on and I'm not liking it so much so I think after this I may try my hand at a quickweave.



if handled right it can be reusable, but this one was made with glue on a wig cap so i dont think this one can last as long as a standard wig.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> You back in the H? I can use that style... Your friends does other ppl hair?



she does do hair on other people, but she's located here in nac (still in school)


----------



## chickle (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello! I've been in this challenge for a while, but realized I hadn't posted any pics. Initially I wanted to be BSL by March, but Sept is my new goal. (Breakage is a Beast!)

I have been taking MSM and a multi. I use megatek once a week and condition when needed.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm still here hiding my hair in a bun.  I'll be relaxing my hair next week after 12 weeks.  And either tomorrow or Saturday, I'll be clarifying and doing a protein treatment on my hair using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> she does do hair on other people, but she's located here in nac (still in school)



Aww man...

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JennyKenny (Feb 3, 2011)

Update:  Just posted this as a new thread and thought I would post as an update for this challenge just to get additional advice. 

 Just washed yesterday I counted 9 small pieces of broken hairs. In addition, I noticed a lot of wispy small pieces of hair that are 2-3 inches in length and that appear to be smaller in diameter than my regular shed hair (they are definitely lighter in color and don’t look as thick as the others).  Most of the small little 9 pieces broke off when I detangled with my shower comb (about 6 of them). I have 4 a/b natural hair that I usually wash every 7-10 days.  On wash days, I detangle, wash and condition. On those days I usually either deep condition or do a pre-poo treatment. I only wear my hair in 2strand twists that I try to moisturize every other day, but sometimes ends up every 2 days. And I wear these twists in a bun. I don’t remember the last time I trimmed my hair. Maybe a year ago. I was trying not to trim my hair and wasn’t sure if I should go ahead and do that. 

So, is there reason to be concerned with 9 pieces of breakage?? I hardly notice any during the week. If I do it is about 2 max for the week. And, are those small wispy pieces also breakage too?  And, if so, what should I do to curb this problem??  I feel like I am following all of the “rules”. 

Any ideas will be much appreciated because I get so disheartened when I see these hairs, especially when I work so hard to grow my hair!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 4, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> alright ya'll, got tired of the halfwig so my friend made a quick weave on a cap for me (i can remove it nightly to moisturize and wash). I sewed in clips on the sides, one in the front and the back to secure it when i do wear it during the day.
> 
> The hair is one of those Outre Duby Packs that cost somewhere around $10
> 
> ...



You and your wig are so pretty! Your brows look nice!


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

I am new to this site and a bit confused as to how I go about posting. 

I am new to everything. I recently had a hair cut in November 2010, and for some reason I experienced another in January 2011. I think my stylist (of nearly 15 yrs.) gets in the zone when cutting hair. I lost about another inch and alot on the sides. Currently, my hair is layred, with the longest (in the back) being about shoulder length. 

I am a press and curl girl and I am still not confident enough to do my own hair. So I will continue with a beautician, hopefully, my stylist and I can come to an understanding but if not then I have found someone who specializes in promoting and maintining hair growth. 

This is my starting photo. My apologies for the "big face" photo I was hoping to get a shot of my thinning edges. I have abused them with far too much heat. Since this photo I have not used heat on the edges (10days). 

*Outside of the beauty shop this is how I will retain my hair growth...*

Gro Aut (oil scalp every other night/ends nightly)
HairFinity/Fish Oil/Multi-Vitamin
Water & Exercise
Protective styles (Pin-up dos)
Low level manipulation (brushing close to roots not ends/combing-rarely)
Pin Curls

Thanks!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 4, 2011)

Took down my kinky twists last night  Didn't lose too much hair, but it took forever to detangle that mess! I have about 1.5-2 inches of new growth and it's a mess! I don't think I will continue to stretch longer than 12 weeks... until I can learn to handle the new growth a little better. Can't wait to relax in 2 weeks! Hopefully I'll be about 4 inches away after a nice trim.


----------



## grow (Feb 5, 2011)

hi ladies!

i have not checked back here in a looooong time (holidays, subscription renewal, life, etc..), but i am happy to say my nape has reached BSL!

the only problem is that it's just my nape right now and it is discouraging because i'm don't like the way my ends look.

i've checked out the thread on the "lead hairs" and totally believe what's written, plus those pictures prove that they do, eventually, fill in.

but i'd almost rather cut back up to APL just to have full luscious ends!erplexed

please remind me to keep baggy bunning (the technique that got me from SL in 2010 to where i am now) and wait until the spring to make any major decisions, ladies.

by then, they might have caught up.....hopefully!

HHJ ladies!!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 5, 2011)

Checking in too! I've been in the HYH challenge and I'm just past 5 months post. I've been bunning and using hair sticks to keep this mane under control. When I pull on my hair, I've got a few strands just tickling the very top of BSL. Not for long though, I'm going for a relaxer next week and she'll trim off the last bits of extremely damaged hair from my pre-LHCF days.


----------



## Carisa (Feb 5, 2011)

Checking in! I got a relaxer last december and I plan to stretch until may.  Hoperfully by then I will be closer to my goal.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 5, 2011)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i have not checked back here in a looooong time (holidays, subscription renewal, life, etc..), but i am happy to say my nape has reached BSL!
> 
> ...



Grow!!!! You're back!!! I am also dealing with a lead hairs issue. The last 3" are almost BSL but they are basically see through IMO. I was debating on trimming to APL but I have decided to wait until I finish the first part of the HYH challenge before I make my next move. If my ends have filled in then, I will continue dusting and then do a major trim in Dec. If not, I will trim then and pray that I make it to BSL this year.

Definitely continue baggy bunning because you have made excellent progress doing so


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 5, 2011)

Carisa said:


> Checking in! I got a relaxer last december and I plan to stretch until may.  Hoperfully by then I will be closer to my goal.



We'll be stretching buddies! I also got a relaxer in Dec. I will be stretching until June/July.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!  I'm bout through with my hair right now so I'm in braids (my own hair) until March 4th. Probably will repeat in March for another  3 weeks.

I did a henna treatment on Thursday for 6 hours then DC'd/sealed with my ceramide oil mix.  I used my bonnet dryer to help dry my hair about 80-90% stretching as it dried.  I used oyin dew, mozeke twisting cream, and avocado butter for the braids.  They are very small (for me) I would consider them mini/micro braids.  I've been moisturizing twice a day and sealing with my ceramide mix.

My longest layers (nape and up to crown) are beyond APL and my front (except bangs) and crown are below SL.  I dusted about 1/8 inch and will continue to do this once a month until the summer time.  I may get a cut/trim before them but I don't want to straighten.

Still hoping to make it to healthy BSL by September.


----------



## Carisa (Feb 6, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> *We'll be stretching buddies!* I also got a relaxer in Dec. I will be stretching until June/July.


 
Yeah!!!! This is my first time stretching this long but I never really had a problem with controlling the new growth. I might stretch mines to june instead of may too (stretching is addictive lol)




Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I'm bout through with my hair right now so *I'm in braids (my own hair) until March 4th*. Probably will repeat in March for another 3 weeks.


 
 This is me! I am in cornrows and I plan to keep them in for two months (from jan 20th-march 20th) then I will repeat again from the end of march and leave it in for 2 more months- I think this will help me stretch until summer


----------



## shasha8685 (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in. Got tree braids yesterday so I'll be braided up for awhile. Check the pics!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Checking in. Got tree braids yesterday so I'll be braided up for awhile. Check the pics!



They look nice!!!  I want some!  How long do they last?  And are they hard to take out?


----------



## shasha8685 (Feb 6, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> They look nice!!!  I want some!  How long do they last?  And are they hard to take out?



Thanks!

They last between 6-8 weeks and aren't hard to take out since they are just small cornrows with some of the extension hair taken out to mimic the weave look


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Feb 6, 2011)

I just cut off 1.5 inches of "dead" hair, YAY!! This puts me back 3.5-4.0 inches to BSL. I think I can still make BSL by the end of the year though!


----------



## chevere62 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still in box braids. Since I have been traveling around a lot I have not had the opportunity to DC in two weeks! I am not sure if I should take these braids out at the end of this week or the end of next week. Maybe I will post pictures so you ladies can help me decide. Still using my sulfur mix. So far in two weeks I am able to stick my pinky finger under all braids and my index finger under some. Not sure how many inches that is though.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 6, 2011)

I just ordered my sulfur and MT!!!! I plan on alternating between the 2 nightly. Weekly co-washes and twists are the plan until I come up with something new...


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 6, 2011)

Carisa said:


> Yeah!!!! This is my first time stretching this long but I never really had a problem with controlling the new growth. I might stretch mines to june instead of may too *(stretching is addictive lol)*



Sure is!  I'm always trying to beat my last stretch and I don't care if it's by a week or a day. The feeling when I've stretch longer than before makes me feel like


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Grow!!!! You're back!!! I am also dealing with a lead hairs issue. The last 3" are almost BSL but they are basically see through IMO. I was debating on trimming to APL but I have decided to wait until I finish the first part of the HYH challenge before I make my next move. If my ends have filled in then, I will continue dusting and then do a major trim in Dec. If not, I will trim then and pray that I make it to BSL this year.
> 
> Definitely continue baggy bunning because you have made excellent progress doing so


 
@chasturner84, awww, thank you for the warm welcome back sugar!
:sweet:

i also appreciate your solidarity with these "lead hairs" we deal with!

you've got a great game plan and you KNOW i love love love your ponytail!!!

thanks for the vote for the baggy bunning, hun! i know it is good for my hair, but it just get so b.o.r.i.n.g. after a while.
march will make 1 FULL YEAR that i've been making that my "signature style". folks think that's the only way i wear my hair because they almost never see me with it out, lol!

anyway, good luck with your stretch sweetie pie!

and to all of you stretchers: congratulations on having learned the techiniques to do such a great thing for your hair! BRAVA!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Checking in. Got tree braids yesterday so I'll be braided up for awhile. Check the pics!




They look so beautiful!
I've always wanted to get some tree braids, just so I can take a break from my hair, but I'm having trouble finding someone in New York who can do them properly.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 7, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Checking in. Got tree braids yesterday so I'll be braided up for awhile. Check the pics!



They look REALLY nice!!!


----------



## TruMe (Feb 7, 2011)

Just hit 14 months post this past weekend!!  YEAH!!!  Can't wait to do a thorough length check come the end of March.  My hair looks soooo full now.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in. I am still doing the sulfur thing and alternating between that and Brahmi oil and I believe it's working. I am almost 8 weeks post and thinking about stretching to 14 or 16 weeks. I think I will be in for a pleasant surprise the longer I wait.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2011)

Today made 2 wks of me wearing these cornrows under my LF....One more week to go before I am out of these. Hhhmmmm maybe I can go an extra week and make it 4 idk idk.....

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 8, 2011)

oh no...new growth lol i love it but it's a struggle


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know that I'm overreacting but I believe my hair is breaking  I don't have proof other than what I see in the mirror and the hairs I see on my sink are definitely shed hairs; my hair just seems so short and uneven. Yes, I do have new growth and dealing with a bit of shrinkage but c'mon! I just don't understand. I wear PS daily either a bun for the week or half wigs. I wonder what the heck is going on.


----------



## shasha8685 (Feb 8, 2011)

chasturner84 have you switched any of your products up lately? My hair started breaking more that normal when I switched from my staple DCs. Have introduced anything new to your reggie?


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 8, 2011)

@shasha8685 That's just it. Nothing has changed so that's why I can't figure out what's happening. My hair isn't dry or anything like that; I balance protein and moisture. I don't use heat...well, maybe that's it. Maybe I need to straighten my hair to see if it is truly breaking or if my hair seems so thin and uneven because my roots are puffy. IDK  I'll use my ApHogee 2 step this weekend then evaluate my hair's condition. erplexed


----------



## NYDee (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm still BSL dreaming but I haven't checked my length lately.


----------



## shasha8685 (Feb 8, 2011)

chasturner84 I hope you figure it out! I know how frustrating it can be to have your hair breaking off and you don't know why. Keep us posted on what you figure out!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 8, 2011)

shasha8685 will definitely do!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 8, 2011)

Took a recent pic of my hair... It's in my siggy, although I have about 1.5 inches of new growth that isn't straightened too well. Hopefully I'll make BSB this year.. I've come to realize that I may be a slow grower


----------



## Katherina (Feb 8, 2011)

One week later and the braids are now twists. 

I don't remember what month I said I wanted to reach BSL, but I'm setting my goal at mid-June,  since I'll be straightening my hair then. 2" in four months!

ETA: If I have to trim when I straighten in June, IDK if I'll be BSL. Major sigh! I must get my ends in order!


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I know that I'm overreacting but I believe my hair is breaking  I don't have proof other than what I see in the mirror and the hairs I see on my sink are definitely shed hairs; my hair just seems so short and uneven. Yes, I do have new growth and dealing with a bit of shrinkage but c'mon! I just don't understand. I wear PS daily either a bun for the week or half wigs. I wonder what the heck is going on.


 
chasturner84, i am so sad to hear this!

many times during our journey, we will see our hair looking in a way we're not accustomed to seeing it simply because it's still in the "growing out and settling in" stage.
then to us, that looks awkward because it's new and different.

you've been ps'ing, but do you do that with wet and/or damp hair?
if so, that right there can accentuate the illusion of less hair, especially when hairs are at different lengths and playing "catch up".

what's really a positive indication of how your hair is doing is what you are finding in the sink.....shed hairs, NOT broken hairs.

maybe this is the season for your new hairs to come in fresh and healthy to replace those shed hairs! you know our hair has its cycles, just like us, lol! 

i'm glad you're staying on the ball with your protein/moisture balance and you might want to step it up a bit just to compensate for all the bunning.

i think it's a good idea to take a look to see your hair dry and straight just to check that it's alright, but can you do that without heat sugar?

your hair is growing so beautifully that if you can avoid the heat, it's always good! besides, i don't want any heat messing with that gawgeous ponytail i love seeing!

when i absolutely cannot go any longer without "seeing" my hair, i wrap it just to get it flat and straight enough to assess.

oh, also, remember that hairnorexia is a common and serious problem with the ladies on here (myself included!). once we "get used to seeing our hair at a certain length" it starts looking short and scraggly, but trust me my friend, IT IS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION!

before deciding that your hair has really gone wrong, wait and see how it is after some treatments and maybe the dry/straight assessment.

by all means, please keep us posted so we can help you get through this sweetie pie!

hugs!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 9, 2011)

grow said:


> @chasturner84, i am so sad to hear this!
> 
> many times during our journey, we will see our hair looking in a way we're not accustomed to seeing it simply because it's still in the "growing out and settling in" stage.
> then to us, that looks awkward because it's new and different.
> ...


 
Awww thanks Grow! I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend and a serious DC so I can evaluate my hair's condition. I'm going to continue to stretch and keep manipulation low and see what happens in June. I'm pretty sure that heat will NOT be touching my hair until then. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Feb 9, 2011)

I think tha tI will be BSL by April (May at the lastest).  I have been stretching my braids to check my length and I am almost below shoulder blade.  I am so excited!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 9, 2011)

I decided I am gonna do the Lady Paniolo deep moisture reggie under my wigs. It made perfect sense because I wear wigs 90% of the time. I braided my hair down in cornrows with Keracare humecto conditioner(no rinsing) and sealed with Organix coconut mik serum and Argan Oil. I plan to redo my cornrows every 4wks. I still have not hit APL yet especially after my trim. I am not sure if I am gonna hit BSL by Dec2011 my hair grows extremely slow


----------



## GreenD (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I  haven't checked in for a while. I just measured my hair and I have about 2.5-3 inches to reach before claiming BSL. I'll trim about half an inch in June, so I may not make BSL until July/Aug. (fingers crossed). I just updated these pics in the APL Challenge (which I finally made).


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 1 full inch of growth...I am keeping my ends moist and I feel like I may be past BSL by December...maybe even by summer which would be nice.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Still braided up trying to make this 2011 goal.... Getting a quickweave wig mad for Feb to hidemy hair under. Less is more they say huh? Well Im leaving this hair alone as much as possible!


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

It's been months since I've updated. I had 1.5 inches taken off during my last touch up during the last week of December. My ends had thinned out - it was a happy cut. I started off the new year with fresh ends and looking forward to reaching BSL this year! Whooooooooo lol

Here is my hair 6 weeks ago. My next touch up is in 4 weeks. I'm currently at line 2, APL and am striving to reach BSB, just a little bit below line 3 by June 2011 and BSL, line 5, by December.

That's it for me at the moment. Good night all! HHG!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 10, 2011)

#UGH

I'm bored with my hair... Any suggestions anyone so I'm not tempted to do something drastic?

Also I recommend to NOT use organix Keratin Treatment... Maybe my hair is just prone to heat damage, but I feel like one Hot @ss Mess right now 

So yeah, I need a LHCF pick me up...


----------



## Katherina (Feb 10, 2011)

ImanAdero, 

I know exactly how you feel. I read that another poster protective styles when she gets mad at her hair, and when I tried it, it worked! I do braids or twists when I'm bored or frustrated.  Twists, twists, twists!


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Awww thanks Grow! I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend and a serious DC so I can evaluate my hair's condition. I'm going to continue to stretch and keep manipulation low and see what happens in June. I'm pretty sure that heat will NOT be touching my hair until then. I'll keep you guys posted.


 

chasturner84, i meant to aslo ask you: how often are you doing your treatments?

i've noticed that when i don't do at least 2 dc treatments a week, my hair starts feeling iffy...then icky.

also, i am soooooo relieved to know you won't be going near the heat anytime soon! whew! thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 10, 2011)

grow said:


> @chasturner84, i meant to aslo ask you: how often are you doing your treatments?
> 
> i've noticed that when i don't do at least 2 dc treatments a week, my hair starts feeling iffy...then icky.
> 
> also, i am soooooo relieved to know you won't be going near the heat anytime soon! whew! thanks for keeping us posted!



grow I only do 1 DC/week because I DC with heat and then overnight. Since I have a office job, I can't DC like I want to (overnight) and have my hair dry and presentable for the office the next morn; so I can only go for once a week. That way I can take my time with my hair.

My hair doesn't really feel terrible, it just looks terrible to me when wet. It looks like I have about 5 strands of hair and they are all different lengths  and the shrinkage I'm dealing with isn't helping.  I haven't exactly seen my hair completely dry and straight because I bun while damp (not wet) and usually leave it up until I shampoo again. Yeah, I'm lazy.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2011)

chasturner84, isn't it great to have discovered what our hair really needs?!

i remember when i used to think that my hair loved cones and dc'ing only needed to be done once every 4-6 weeks....not even knowing there was a difference between protein dc's and moisture dc's, lol!

we've come a long way! and it's that knowledge of the right practices that got the hair down our backs in the first place, so don't worry, your hair is going further and further down your back!

i think we all feel like there's less when it's wet...especially with perms in there, too.
yep sweetie, take your time with your hair and bless it as it is blessing you with your dream come true vision for it! (your hair is a dream come true vision for me too!)


----------



## Aireen (Feb 11, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I will be relaxing tomorrow, hope I get some great growth!  I can't stretch like I wanted to because my hairdresser's salon will be doing renovations soon.


----------



## chevere62 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well my friend told me my braids looked a "little raggedy" so I took them out yesterday. I DC'd my hair last night and put them up on the extra large curlformers. I went to sleep expecting to wake up with nice curls that I could rock for a few days and then bun. Wrong! I am not sure if it is the altitude or humidity here in Quito but my hair was still very wet. I put my hair in a french twist secured by my flexi-8. I have no idea what to do with my hair now. I want a style that will not take long, looks nice, and will stretch my hair. Any suggestions? Maybe I will try the curlformers again tonight without my leave-in conditioner with hopes it will dry faster


----------



## Qtee (Feb 11, 2011)

Update....I wear my bra low so I decided to use BSB as my goal length..

My daughters hand is pointing to the bottom of my shoulder blade...I'm barely scraping but I'm so excited...

..my goal is to be full BSB by the summer....


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2011)

Aireen, the perm is great news! i always get excited when there's a perm on board!

good luck and let us know how it went!

Qtee, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

YOU MADE IT!!!!!! YES, YOU ARE DEFINITELY BSB AND MOVING ON!!!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! YOU'RE REACHING YOUR GOALS!!!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 12, 2011)

I GOT BOTH MY SULFUR AND MEGATEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I opened them, but won't be able to start my mix until tonight.... My boyfriend drove to be only an hour away (we're in a 4 hour long distance relationship) and he wanted us to have a night together:eyebrows2... I couldn't say: 'No, I want to make a hair mix so I can reach BSL by the end of 2011!'  He would have been:  Sadly, I left them last night, but we will be reunited today!!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 12, 2011)

sweetpeadee: Hahahahaha you are to funny. I basically live with my boyfriend and I always have to wait until the morning to put my hair products in my hair, because he hates how JBCO smells and my Dr. Miracles is just a no no before bedtime to him


----------



## sweetpeadee (Feb 12, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @sweetpeadee: Hahahahaha you are to funny. I basically live with my boyfriend and I always have to wait until the morning to put my hair products in my hair, because he hates how JBCO smells and my Dr. Miracles is just a no no before bedtime to him


 
Tell me about it! They just don't get it!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Got my relaxer today after being 4 months post, planned to go longer but like I said, my hairdresser is doing renovations soon. Anyway, I just hit BSB but layered, I don't mind it because it'll grow out over time. Here's a picture to show my new bangs that was inspired by the Chanel Iman picture in my blog post here on LHCF. Length picture for my next update for sure since I plan to wash my hair in 3-4 days. I hope to stretch for 5 or possibly 6 months for my next update, we'll see — baby steps!

Don't mind my face I like being silly.     Oh and I was on the phone with a friend since he wanted me to show him my new bangs so I was trying to talk while talking the photograph. 

ETA: My hair isn't super straight since I don't allow my hairdresser to flat-iron my hair after relaxing anymore, she just uses the blow-dryer and round brush to get it straight.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been planing my regimen for spring...so far I got my wash n go technique down, and intead of dry detangling I will most likely be doing Chicoro's prepoo, and detangle with the tangle teezer...



I need a new blow dryer


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 13, 2011)

Your hair looks beautiful Aireen !


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Your hair looks beautiful Aireen !



Amoreofcurls, thank you!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2011)

Tomorrow will make 3 wks with the cornrows under my wig, imma leave them in for another week and out they go!

Imma little slow too but whats up with these ....and the ppl names following them?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 13, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Tomorrow will make 3 wks with the cornrows under my wig, imma leave them in for another week and out they go!
> 
> Imma little slow too but whats up with these ....and the ppl names following them?



Lol no problem when you use the @ sign before a persons LHCF name they get an alert saying you mentioned their name thats it 

Like ms_b_haven06 Hey!!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 14, 2011)

at the first sign of new growth...my hair is starting to tangle  without my favorite comb *or the tangle teezer that i want lol* i am one nervous chickadee....


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 15, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Lol no problem when you use the @ sign before a persons LHCF name they get an alert saying you mentioned their name thats it
> 
> Like @ms_b_haven06 Hey!!!


 
Oh I see. Thanks....


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 15, 2011)

hey ladies, just checking in ... went to procuts and got my weave/wig cut into an asymmetrical bob, now im loving it even more ... still using my good ol' S Curl to moisturize the braids underneath ... 10wks post


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> hey ladies, just checking in ... went to procuts and got my weave/wig cut into an asymmetrical bob, now im loving it even more ... still using my good ol' S Curl to moisturize the braids underneath ... 10wks post


 
Chinwen2006, you still rocking your Duby?


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Chinwen2006, you still rocking your Duby?




yea imma rock this until the end of the month  

here's the cut


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chinwen your hair cut is very cute, I should be finished with my wig by this weekend and I was thinking about getting it cut into a longer asymmetrical bob


----------



## baddison (Feb 16, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> yea imma rock this until the end of the month
> 
> here's the cut


 

That's sooo pretty!!!


----------



## afrochique (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey ladies! I haven't been in here a lot mostly because I am not doing anything with my hair. Stretching my relaxer by wearing wigs. HHG!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey ladies!!  I haven't been here in a while, my non-hair growing life's been keeping me more than busy.  My hair growth has been kinda stagnant lately.  I'm guessing it's the lack of moisture in my hair so I'm switching moisturizers, will start using coconut/castor oil and trying to find a moisturizer to use before I blow dry.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 16, 2011)

Checking in.

I went to the Aveda salon and got highlights. So I'm going to REALLY have to concentrate on moisturizing my hair now.

I also got it straightened, so hopefully I can still wear my hair curly... If not, I'll just have to be a straight haired natural (but I don't really want to do that).

Once I finally wash my hair (not for at LEAST another week, I'm trying to rock this press until it can no longer be rocked lol), I'll put it in box braids.

Happy hair growing!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 16, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Checking in.
> 
> I went to the Aveda salon and got highlights. So I'm going to REALLY have to concentrate on moisturizing my hair now.
> 
> ...



No pitchas?  Shame on you


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 17, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> No pitchas?  Shame on you



Ah! TOTALLY my fault lol.

I shall post one or 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> yea imma rock this until the end of the month
> 
> here's the cut


 
Thats too cute I got one made also with some Zury Ultra Body. How is your hair underneath?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.

For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong. 

I have new goals, I'm going to take better care of my scalp and take more initiative instead of being lazy so I can RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN. I'm also going to watch my moisture/protein balance more carefully instead of just using what I feel like on my hair for frivolous reasons.

*PICTURE TIME! *


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thats too cute I got one made also with some Zury Ultra Body. How is your hair underneath?



cute !!! my hair's in four ratchet cornrows underneath

OT: how long are you stretching for?


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 17, 2011)

braid out today, braid out bun tomorrow...tangle teezer soon  hopefully this will allow me to stretch longer and retain more length...


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> cute !!! my hair's in four ratchet cornrows underneath
> 
> OT: how long are you stretching for?


 
How long do you plan to keep those braids in?

I was thinking about going for 16 weeks, but I may not last that long and stop at 12 which is this up coming week. It depends on how my hair acts once Monday comes and its time for me to take these cornrows out that been in for 3 weeks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> braid out today, braid out bun tomorrow...*tangle teezer soon  hopefully this will allow me to stretch longer and retain more length*...


 
This is what I am hoping for!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How long do you plan to keep those braids in?
> 
> I was thinking about going for 16 weeks, but I may not last that long and stop at 12 which is this up coming week. It depends on how my hair acts once Monday comes and its time for me to take these cornrows out that been in for 3 weeks.



i've had these in for 2wks , im gonna take them out after the 3rd week, by then i will be 11wks post, so i'll either just keep my hair out (bun) for that 12th week and then relax or just rebraid them and continue to stretch.

my last long stretch didnt go too good (not sure why b/c stretching is normally no problem for me), so im really thinking about relaxing at 12 wks, im REALLY trying to retain everything with no setbacks

decisions, decisions


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking In:

So I added a couple of tracks to my hair for valentines day because I hate the middle of my hair its a little to thick for me. I also used a ruby red rinse that only kinda shows in the light which sucks because its kinda windy and raining in california but the sun came back out today. Yay . All in all my scalp is itching like crazy so this weekend I will take the time to wash and flat iron it back out.


----------



## afrochique (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen you look more BSL than BSB to me. Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

afrochique said:


> Aireen you look more BSL than BSB to me. Your hair looks great!!!



afrochique

Thank you very much!  You're the second to say that I do look BSL, maybe it's my hair anorexia getting to me. MBL, I'm comin' for ya soon!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen, your hair is gorgeous! It looks like you hit BSL to me as well. I can't wait to be where you are! You're doing a great job!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Aireen, your hair is gorgeous! It looks like you hit BSL to me as well. I can't wait to be where you are! You're doing a great job!



4everbeautifull1

YES! I plan to go ALL out with a thread with tons of pictures of my waist length hair, progress pictures from the beginning galore; I seriously cannot wait, it's going to be picture obese!   

Thank you so much! I'm glad I'm doing something right, I feel like I'm getting the hang of things.  Be ready for some hair anorexia, I'll tell you that. I feel like it's getting easier rather than harder as it grows out though, the only bad thing is that you forget about your hair and it can catch on things.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 18, 2011)

So... I said I'd be back with pictures. You can tell my hair is highlighted, but it's hard to tell the true color in my room. 

Also, I have a REALLY hard time getting length shots. BUT I'm about APL, with some layers on the bottom because I got a trim...

Now with the color I'm gonna be EXTRA with the moisture and making sure my hair is strong. I'm probably gonna wash this out (as much as I hate to -__-) sometime this weekend because I need to get back to exercising and this hair is holding me back from my workouts (plight of the black woman with natural hair and a press).

Here they go attached.

The first tries to show you the color. The second is length from the front, the second is length from the back.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope I can make BSL around or before July when I take a cruise. I want pics of long hair flowing down my back in a bikini. 

Me and the PP ^^^ seem to be about the same length. I'm about 3-4" from BSL. 


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still in minibraids.  It has been 2 weeks, planning to go for 3 weeks.  Been keeping my regular reggie to HOT, cowash, DC but have upped my moisturizing and sealing.  I have been feeling the difference on my ends which I know means the rest of my hair is doing even better.

Looking forward to the warmer so I can wear my hair out in twistouts/braidouts.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in need of moisture and a serious trim!!!!! I need a good .5-1" trim, plus I'm thinking of getting rid of these hi-lites (breakage). Hopefully I'll make BSB by December. BSL/MBL are the same for me so I'll be aiming for those in 2012. Keep up the good work ladies.... I'm living my hair dreams through all of you


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Wearing buns has left me uninterested in my hair lately.  I typically obsess about it all the time.  But now that all I do is bun, I'm finding myself on the site less often.  Hopefully, at the end of HYH challenge, I'll be back to my old ways. In the meantime I'm going to work on being more proactive, with this thread especially.  


Weekend hair plans anyone?  I'm contemplating trying a dry shampoo this weekend, so that I will only have to do my full wash routine every OTHER week. Has anyone had any experiences with a dry shampoo? Good or Bad, any thoughts?


Happy Hair Growing, Ladies!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nxt step for me is to the use this Tangle Teezer as soon as I get done with some school work......


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @4everbeautifull1
> 
> YES! I plan to go ALL out with a thread with tons of pictures of my waist length hair, progress pictures from the beginning galore; I seriously cannot wait, it's going to be picture obese!
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad I'm doing something right, I feel like I'm getting the hang of things.  Be ready for some hair anorexia, I'll tell you that. I feel like it's getting easier rather than harder as it grows out though, *the only bad thing is that you forget about your hair and it can catch on things*.


 
Well I can't wait to have those types of problems in the bolded! LOL!!!


----------



## ebonyseas (Feb 19, 2011)

Checking in! I lost soo much hair with my last wash. Its just been shedding like crazy. I'm afraid it might be my TE acting up again, and I feel helpless to stop it. Ive been doing tea rinses and taking a garlic suppliment (and other supps) twice weekly since 08 when I was first diagnosed with TE, but lately they don't seem to be helping. Doc says im fine, it may be stress. (serenity now) I just hate to watch my hard work go down the drain. Let's hope it passes.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 19, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Well I can't wait to have those types of problems in the bolded! LOL!!!


4everbeautifull1

It really sucks. My hair gets caught in seat belts, purse straps, etc and sometimes I can hear my hair snap right off. It's no fun  Buns are much safer


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

@chasturner84 

Girl, I know for sure during that time I will be in buns and protective styles ALL of the time. I hear that it's really best especially during the time between CBL and BSL. I think that's what I've been hearing anyway. I know I will be so happy when I can complain about those things because my hair has reached those points. Right now, I am only SL... Sigh  

On a brighter note, I am inching my way to APL as we speak I think I may have hair anorexia already! LOL! I have been getting good growth with my sulfur mix. In Dec I was at line 2 on my shirt, in Jan I was at line 3 and I am praying to be at the line 4 when I check in 3 more days. I joined this challenge as an act of faith because my hair has never ever been that long. Shoot I can't wait to get where you are! I appreciate the advice for when I get there!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive been experimenting with wash n goes for the past week since ive been able to get them to last a while, and ive been loving it...So far ive had no issues with tangling,and the tangle teezer has been good to me...

I finally got my hands on some indigo powder and I think I wil be doing it today


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I got 1-2" of damaged and split ends chopped off and finally relaxed at 4 months post. It's back to SL for me ... Hopefully I can still get to atleast BSB by the end of the year.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 20, 2011)

my ends are doing swimmingly and i think this tangle teezer is going to help me prolong my stretch...

ETA: i refuse to relax early out of boredom


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 22, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> my ends are doing swimmingly and *i think this tangle teezer is going to help me prolong my stretch...*
> 
> *ETA: i refuse to relax early out of boredom*


 
You took the words out my mouth. Im 3 months post as of the 18th and my hair looks good!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You took the words out my mouth. Im 3 months post as of the 18th and my hair looks good!



im 6 weeks post and normally i would relax in two weeks but with the tangle teezer i can still wet wrap/air dry and virtually stay away from direct heat so who knows when i'll really "need" to relax again


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 22, 2011)

bump bump!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EccentricRed (Feb 22, 2011)

What's your regimen?
I co-wash daily.  On Fridays after work, I shampoo, deep condition and detangle my hair.  I straighten every three months.

What Products are you using?
I use HH Totally Twisted for co-washing.  I use ORS Mayo for a deep conditioner.  Silk Elements MegaSilk Creme as a Leave-In, ORS Olive Oil Spray, and EcoStyler Gel for styling.

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
I'm going to continue you my regimine, because it has been working.  I also use a lot of protective styles as well.

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
It has taken me a long time to acheive APL because of my height, so I will give myself some leadway and say December 2011.

Please include a Starting pic:
I will post a starting picture the next time I straighten my hair.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't straightened my hair since November so I don't know what it looks like but I know there is a ton of growth at the roots. I know I'll make BSL by December if I keep going like I am. Lots of moisture and coconut oil!!


----------



## grow (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a confession to make ladies:

my nape hit BSL at the end of last year but i haven't claimed it yet because i have no pics to show for it. yet. no, wait, maybe i do......

here's a pic straight out of the shower....ok, it's not the best pic, but in my siggy i was centimeters from my BSB bone level (where you see the bones from my arm in my back) and this pic shows that my ends come down further than that now (taken 10 days ago)







it also explains a bit of the reason why i haven't updated my siggy yet or put any other fotos up. this is about the only time i see something of my hair because it hasn't been straightened out in ages.
i am ps's religiously every single day, so my wet hair is only "out" for a hot minute before it goes into either a bun or braids. 
but i promise when i perm in march or april, i will surely get my hair "done" right so i can finally see the new length more clearly. (and of course i will post pics, then!)   

here are a couple of pics with my bra on.....ok, ladies, should i start getting over this hairnorexia, and stop thinking i'm still SL and start believing i'm really in BSL land?











yes, you can also see that i really need to perm that ng, but i permed so much last year, i'm trying to go easy on my hair with the chemicals and stretch until april (hopefully!).


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 24, 2011)

grow: yes get over it lol!!! 

You made it and your hair looks great, wait until you get a fresh relaxer.... girl ain't gone be no stopping you.

But CONGRATS        !!!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 24, 2011)

welcome back and  Grow! I haven't been following this thread as closely as I should, but ....If you're ready to claim it then I think you're the first challenger to hit BSL! (Please, correct me if I'm wrong) :waytogo:  I'm looking forward to seeing your hair after that next relaxer.  Congrats, again. 




Update:  I've updated the challenger list, and I think it should reflect all the new challengers.  Welcome to the new future BSLers and HHG!


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

ms.tatiana, thank you so much for your kind words, sweetie pie!
(hairnorexia can be tough on a girl, so thank you for telling me to get over it!) 

your siggy is looking FAB! i love the long lengths you've got in the front, too!
that's one thing i wasn't able to get in the pics i took....a view of the shorter layers because when wet, it clumps all together like dread locks! (maybe it has to do with the ng)
anyhoo, they are just coming to my shoulder......


IntheMix08, thank you for the warm welcome back team captain!!! it's so good to be back and to see you sugar!

i still don't know if i can claim it though....c'mon ladies, help a sista out....should i claim it?
(pics on previous page)


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> @ms.tatiana, thank you so much for your kind words, sweetie pie!
> (hairnorexia can be tough on a girl, so thank you for telling me to get over it!)
> 
> your siggy is looking FAB! i love the long lengths you've got in the front, too!
> ...


 
@grow

No you shouldn't claim it just yet. Why? Because you should wait on the rest of us!  JK girl. Go ahead & claim it hun; you've worked too hard not to 

Can't wait to see the relaxer pics


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

grow OMG YOU GROW GIRL, YOur all Grow'd UP now LOL Good JOb  awww ! I love graduations


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @grow
> 
> No you shouldn't claim it just yet. Why? Because you should wait on the rest of us!  JK girl. Go ahead & claim it hun; you've worked too hard not to
> 
> Can't wait to see therelaxer pics


 me too!


chasturner84

girl, you shuda seen my face when i'd just read the first part of what you wrote
that hairnorexia started getting at me telling me "ya see, i TOLD you that you were still at SL, you need to wait a few inches before BSL land"!
then i read to the end and started smiling! THANK YOU as you've seen my ups and downs, my woes and joys and always been so supportive!

i so appreciate you and you, too JJamiah, long haired gorgeously henndigo'ed fierce hot momma!
you've been wiping away my tears with every hair trauma i've been thru since i started on lhcf. one of the very first friends i made on here and i'm so grateful to you!

i could never have even gotten this far were it not  FOR ALL YOU AWESOME LADIES ON LHCF!!!!

never believed i could grow hair, never had any hair, but y'all believed in my hair until i could believe in it too, so please let's rejoice together!



I HEREBY CLAIM BSL!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> me too!
> 
> 
> @ chasturner84
> ...


 
 anytime grow. 
 I enjoy helping where ever I can, doesn't hurt to extend a bit of kindness and knowledge when you can. 

Grow your progress is AMAZING and you should be proud. We cheered you on but you did the work  so with that you should be so very proud of yourself.   (I am)


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> me too!
> 
> @chasturner84
> 
> ...


 
LOL, yeah I knew that first part would get your attention! Congrats again girl!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> i have a confession to make ladies:
> 
> my nape hit BSL at the end of last year but i haven't claimed it yet because i have no pics to show for it. yet. no, wait, maybe i do......
> 
> ...


 
:woohoo: Beautiful progress!!!!  I knew you were holding out. Um, but good luck with that hairnorexia thing. Until you start having it out for more than a minute, it'll still feel shorter than it is. That's why you have to keep your pics in front of you to remember the excellent progress that you're making. I'm VERY proud of you, girlie!! :woohoo:


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

NJoy, thank you momma!

you're another one who knows how much i put into this and saw me thru it! 
you're right: that hairnorexia is fierce!

thank you for always encouraging me to take pics, even while waiting for perm straight hair because it's just like you said...when we don't even see our hair, it's easy to forget that it's really growing! (that's where the discouragment with the hairnorexia usually starts)

so to all BSL challengers, please do not fall victim to hairnorexia and get those pics taken to remind us that we're making progress!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 25, 2011)

really wants to stretch another month rather than week! as long as there is no breakage im game!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 25, 2011)

AS LONG AS THIS TT KEEPS ME SANE THEN I CAN KEEP DOING. BUT IM STILL IN BETWEEN....MY GOAL IS 15 AND THATS ALMOST HERE. LOOK HOW SLEEK MY HAIR IS.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





chelseatiara said:


> really wants to stretch another month rather than week! as long as there is no breakage im game!!





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JollyGal (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Doing my monthly check in today.

Sorry about the late starting pics. My starting pics are on pg 66.
I have not used heat since 31st Jan (when my starting pics were taken) and am currently wearing buns as a protective style.
TBH, I don't think that buns are suitable for my hair I'm washing my hair tomorrow and will wear twists as a PS style for a month. I will continue to care for my hair with the products as outlined on pg 66. Tomorrow, I am going to try oil rinsing for my detangling. Aussie moist defeats my purpose of growing my hair using 100% natural products/ ingredients.

Happy Hair Growing ladies


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Ladies...

So yesterday was day 14 since I had washed my hair with the added tracks I had in the middle so my head about itching erplexed and I had to stop it  . I put Mega-Tek on my edges, MTG in hair that was left out (mostly my bangs), used Soft-Sheen Carson weave care conditoner and added Olive oil and Tea Tree Oil (love the way this smells) and left that in from 12 in the afternoon until about 8 at night.

I then washed my hair with Soft-Sheen Carson Shampoo and it smells really good. Before i blow dryed my hair I added a few drops of Fantasia Frizz Buster and it was a little oily but it works for keeping my hair shining .

Today it was flat iron back and is looking back to normal. I believe I'll keep these tracks in for a whole 4 weeks. SO ONLY 2 WEEKS LEFT !!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 26, 2011)

You've definitely and without a doubt made BSL, grow! Your hair will stretch out even more when you get your relaxer; I really hope you don't plan to take too much off.  I'm really anticipating those pictures after your touch-up!  Your hair has made a lot of progress but I know how you feel, hair anorexia is no joke! Your goal length is waist length, right? Have you contemplated changing your goal as your hair grows?


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 27, 2011)

grow said:


> i have a confession to make ladies:
> 
> my nape hit BSL at the end of last year but i haven't claimed it yet because i have no pics to show for it. yet. no, wait, maybe i do......
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see it relaxed!  It's deff looking bsl to me! Your NG looks very managable! You seen mines straight fro status.


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

ms.tatiana, good going!
you really gave your hair all its good treats, yummy!
2 weeks will fly by in no time, you'll see!
then...va va voooom!

Aireen, thank you sugar! you know how difficult hairnorexia is?!
but what's this about taking some off? do you think i need a trim?
you're right about my goal being WL. i've got roughly about 4-5 inches to go, depending on when i feel comfortable that it's in that area.
but, hey...who knows when that'll be....folks told me BSL was when the hair reaches the TOP of the brastrap, but even when my ends passed the top of my brastrap, i still wasn't comfortable saying i'm BSL.
how have your growth goals changed since you hair has gotten longer?
i'm too new at this to really understand the whole deal yet, lol!


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

QueenFee, thank you darlin'!
this is too cute...i can't wait to see your flat ironed new length, and you can't wait to see my new length post perm!
i'm glad my ng LOOKS managable cuz it sure feels like a brillo pad! 

Aireen, i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have my hair trimmed to look like QueenFee 's avi pic, but cannot find a stylist i can trust to not scalp me!
i'm trying to convince my hubby to trim them for me, but he's afraid we could end up in divorce court if he makes a mistake! LOL!
eventually i will trim the ends you see against the white of my bra because they are from my bone lax past...not split, but way to processed. (i only texlax now and i stretch it)

sunhun, thanks for bringing the oil rinses idea up!
when i slack on those, my hair feels the difference and it takes FOREVER to detangle!

Queen, do you oil rinse your fro?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 27, 2011)

grow said:


> Aireen, thank you sugar! you know how difficult hairnorexia is?!
> but what's this about taking some off? do you think i need a trim?
> you're right about my goal being WL. i've got roughly about 4-5 inches to go, depending on when i feel comfortable that it's in that area.
> but, hey...who knows when that'll be....folks told me BSL was when the hair reaches the TOP of the brastrap, but even when my ends passed the top of my brastrap, i still wasn't comfortable saying i'm BSL.
> ...



No no, I doubt you need a trim! I just thought a lot of people trimmed when they got a touch-up. I haven't really met many ladies who haven't. I have around 4-5 inches to go as well! Maybe we'll make our hair goals at roughly the same time? Yup, I've been thinking I won't be happy with waist length and might decide to extend it to hip. It's not definite, but it's a possibility since this hair anorexia is hard to shake.



grow said:


> Aireen, i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have my hair trimmed to look like QueenFee 's avi pic, but cannot find a stylist i can trust to not scalp me!
> i'm trying to convince my hubby to trim them for me, but he's afraid we could end up in divorce court if he makes a mistake! LOL!
> eventually i will trim the ends you see against the white of my bra because they are from my bone lax past...not split, but way to processed. (i only texlax now and i stretch it)



Yes! I like the blunt cut in QF's avi, I have to get my hair back to the same blunt cut.  I don't suggest asking your hubbie, my mother asked me when I was younger and I did a good job until she asked for layers. Let's just say she made an appointment right away and blamed me for her hair looking strange after she had to get all technical and fancy.  Buy a Split-Ender, grow!


----------



## JollyGal (Feb 27, 2011)

grow congratulations on making BSL - looking forward to further updates 

I did not get to try oil rinsing on this wash but will make it my duty to try on the next wash


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 28, 2011)

I took my braids out last week.  The braid out was really nice and I had fun playing with it doing different styles.

I did a Aphogee 2 step and put in twists for a few days.  I gave myself a serious dusting/trim (up to an inch) and my hair looks so much better for it.  I will continue to dust once a month to keep my ends healthy and trim away some heat damage.

Even after this I believe I'm on track for BSL in 2011.  Just going to stay consistent.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats!! grow


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 28, 2011)

really enjoying these pin curls but i hope this isnt too much manipulation...


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so tempted to flat iron a piece of hair just to see how close to BSL I am. I didn't want to use any heat on my hair until the HYH reveal in June but dang, that's in JUNE and my new growth is unforgiving. If *I* even attempt to flat iron my hair, it will just dry up and break off due to my sub par skills.  Ugh! Guess I'll just keep imagining what my hair could possibly look like at this point and wait on my June appt


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 28, 2011)

congratulations grow!

i relaxed my hair on the fourth, but being the lazy person that i am, I didn't upload my pictures to my computer until today.

So here's a mini update.
More pictures here.

airdried 



blowdried 



flat-ironed & pin-curled 



length


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Feb 28, 2011)

^^looking good


----------



## lisajames96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just checking in. Not much of an update. I do feel I need a trim, but I'll wait until the end of June. Hope to be back with some flat iron pics when my sis straightens it for me in a couple of weeks(she doesn't know she's doing it yet). Great progress ladies.


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

@Aireen, i've heard the split ender does good work, but i'm cautious about ordering from overseas since boundless tresses and snowdrift farm orders NEVER arrved.
maybe i'll look into it in london, if they have it....thanks for the reminder! 

so you're going to head to HL?! gone giiiirl!!!!!

i only wish i could dare myself that big a goal! although i do lurk on that thread and the TL threads shamelessly, lol! i even thank helpful posts but won't dare write anything.....who knows, maybe you'll inspire me to believe it can happen.
for right now, WL is all i would like....heck, you gotta remember that i STILL have a hard time believing i'm actually over the BSL hump!!! 

@sunhun, thank you for your kind words and you sure did good to remind me about the oil rinses! i just did a henna indigo treatment and i really think that oil rinse saved me from some of the dryness disasters i've heard of!
 do your oil rinses and your hair will thank you for it! check back and let us know how it went!

@Vonnieluvs08, thank you, yes...i gotta start realizing i actully made BSL.
i must say.....YOU HAVE GOT ALOT OF HAIR!!!!
are you sure you're not BSL already? it looks FAB, too!!!


@chasturner84, STAY AWAY FROM THAT FLAT IRON! giiiirl, you should have seen my heart skip a beat when i read that! it's like that gawgeous ponytail i love so much was crying out to me "tell her not to hurt me"!
do you know i HID my flat iron up in the attic?! yes, i put it where i'd have to go to alot of trouble to get it. where is yours?
june is right around the corner! it will be here in no time! we can keep each other company cause i do not want to flat iron either.
(actually i said i was not going to use heat until after i got to my WL goal.....so it's been since nov 2009 i have not used heat....although i had a weak moment around january...got over it with ps'es)

@esi.adokowa, thank you and i must say congratulations to you, too!!!
the perm turned out really really good! i love your ponytail! it is sooooo bushy and full, yet soft looking, too!
and the shine on those pin curls had me taking my sunglasses out just to view it without the glare making me squint! just beautiful!!!!! very feminine!

HHJ ladies!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> @Aireen, i've heard the split ender does good work, but i'm cautious about ordering from overseas since boundless tresses and snowdrift farm orders NEVER arrved.
> maybe i'll look into it in london, if they have it....thanks for the reminder!
> 
> so you're going to head to HL?! gone giiiirl!!!!!
> ...



I've never heard any complaints about ordering the Split-Ender online, I understand why you're reluctant though with all the scams these days. Right now I want to order some things online from back home but I'm unsure. Do a search around LHCF about the Split-Ender and you'll probably see some positive feedback.

You're from London?  Hello from Canada! 

Not officially, officially my goal is still WL. HL is really pretty but I won't lie, I don't think it looks good on everyone. Sometimes it can look really unique and interesting and other times I think the person should just cut off all the hair because it ages them. Not talking about anyone in particular on the site, just people I see in real life from observation.

Oh I know, grow. I was scared about this whole hair thing too. Each time I set a goal though after getting serious about my hair, I made it. I never really THOUGHT I'd be BSL when I first started researching hair. People talk about terminal length and whatnot but I refuse to limit myself. If I can picture it in my head, I'll believe it — sometimes it's just the level of faith I have that is the problem. Anyway, I've been making every goal thus far so why not go above and beyond? I hope to inspire people when I achieve longer hair, I just hope it doesn't come with responsibility or any expectations. 

I would have never thought you had a BSL hump! You make it look so easy! I absolutely love your latest progress!  My hump was SL but that's understandable since I was just learning about hair and it took a while before I got a hang of it. APL was less trouble but I was still waiting to get over it because you never know if your hair is long or short, people tell me different things that leave me confused. erplexed I really think BSL will be an easier time for this round of waiting for growth.


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

Aireen, so hello mz. canada!!!

i order from london because it's closer, but i actually live in italy...it's just that the market for black hair care products is so small....

i know what you mean about super long lengths not looking good on everyone because when it ages a person, it's kinda sad. i hope it doesn't age me! those few times folks saw my hair out in 2010, they would say i looked younger with my hair out....but that was at a shorter length than what i have now, so who knows?
wouldn't it be terrible to have to cut ones hair to not have to look so old? 
ouch!
i've seen your pretty face, so you can rest assured! you have no problems in that area!


i also totally get what you mean about the terminal length thingy!
i was convinced i had already gotten there when last year, i noticed some growth slumps. 
i must add that it was also at times that i was incredibly busy with work and did not do as much FOR my hair, so the consistency is key.
maybe we don't even really have terminal lengths.....unless we want to consider stuff like thigh length and knee length terminal because i SEE black women on here growing their hair out to these lengths...so it must be possible.....

you're right..as long as we keep making the marks and hitting those goals, why stop?
but it sure does take ALOT of faith...not to mention hard work! lol!

thank you for saying " i make it look so easy!" because it wasn't...although the information is readily available for all who seek. i just got lazy at times, or tired from work, or got tooooo into seeing my hair out and sashay-ing in the wind! lol!
those are the things that made it harder for me, this is why i say consistency is key.
when i stick with what i know works, my hair rewards me...but when i deviate..even just a little bit....my hair slows down.

now, the problem is convincing myself to ps during the summer!
that's the time that i really believed my hair wouldn't brush against clothes because i wear so many things with the back out!

what do you ladies think? i know retention is out of the question if you're brushing these fine, permed, and been through the ringer ends against wool and all,.....
but when brushing against the skin?

can it be so bad? please feel free to say no! it's not bad at all!

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> Aireen, so hello mz. canada!!!
> 
> i order from london because it's closer, but i actually live in italy...it's just that the market for black hair care products is so small....
> 
> ...



Oh my! Italy! How exotic! Were you born there if you don't mind me asking? 

Oh yes, the whole hair products thing can be tricky. Even in Canada we don't get everything the U.S. has and whatever comes sometimes takes long or is more expensive. Plus with online, there's always shipping and tax fees. I kind of gave up wanting to buy haircare online and just decided to stick to clothing because it's easier to find deals. 

Thank you for the compliment, grow! I was just telling myself I should get back to my optimistic self instead of putting myself down. The power of prayer is really a wonderful thing, especially at this time when I'm growing up, trying to find myself, and trying to be comfortable in my own skin. Although, yes, it is quite terrible to have to do away with a feature that basically defines femininity all for the sake of looking more youthful. In that case, I'd just do a funky haircut with some dye added because it's not like length will be an issue anymore.

Some will disagree with you there! I had a friend that told me that it was impossible for someone to grow their hair past their bum. I just accepted it and had my  face on because she likes to argue and I simply did not have the energy.  I'm trying to grasp the idea of The Secret — whatever you believe you attract and you can defy certain "laws" with the right amount of faith.

I agree! Except for me, instead of being lazy I'm bored! I'm ADDING things to my routine to keep occupied. I made my regimen so simple (in my opinion) and my hair is responding well that it's all just a waiting game at this point. So I'm trying new things to make the journey a little more exciting...  I think I'm going to stop doing that after I finish up some conditioners though; my goal is to get to WL without too many extras. 

For the brushing against clothing and skin situation, I know clothing is a no-no with cotton and wool since the fibers pull the hair. I don't think skin is a problem though. Personally, I've never had a problem with cotton clothing, only rough cotton pillow cases. Now that I have sheets with a good thread count though, that problem has mostly ceased. Wool is my hairline's enemy!  Skin has never been a problem, my hair and skin get along well.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 1, 2011)

grow

I packed my blow dryer and flat iron in a box and put them away. So even if I did want to flat iron my hair, I would have to go through the trouble of finding that box.  It's not worth it. I think I'm going to install crochet braids soon; maybe that will help pull me out of my styling rut and I will stop worrying about the progress that I have/have not made


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 1, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> I want to join
> 
> What's your regimen?
> I wash and conditon my hair at least once a week. I deep condition once every two weeks. I moisturize and seal every other day.
> ...




it's funny how i dont even use the same products i started this challenge with. i guess thats a good thing since my hair is thriving!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 1, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> it's funny how i dont even use the same products i started this challenge with. i guess thats a good thing since my hair is thriving!


 
I love going back and looking at progress pics just to see how much my products have evolved. I still can't believe some of the junk I used to use on my hair & I would wonder why I never got anywhere.


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Mar 1, 2011)

hey grow, i'm a lurker from london, u can purchase the splitender on ebay and amazon i think, i brought mine from ebay and i love it!!!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

HHG ladies - congrats to all those growers!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 1, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I love going back and looking at progress pics just to see how much my products have evolved. I still can't believe some of the junk I used to use on my hair & I would wonder why I never got anywhere.



lol looking at half that stuff now im like "what was i thinking?!!" especially that africa's pride lotion lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 1, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> lol looking at half that stuff now im like "what was i thinking?!!" especially that africa's pride lotion lol



Pink oil moisturizer over here (even AFTER I started my journey ). My hair was always dry and oily


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 1, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Pink oil moisturizer over here (even AFTER I started my journey ). My hair was always dry and oily



lol i always knew something was up with pink oil moisturizer because it never  did anything it was supposed to


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Checking in, I'm debating on relaxing or not. I am about 12 weeks post and have some shedding but I really want to wait longer. What's a girl to do? (Sigh)


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on all the growth ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 2, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Checking in, I'm debating on relaxing or not. I am about 12 weeks post and have some shedding but I really want to wait longer. What's a girl to do? (Sigh)



Shedding is normal...how much hair are you shedding?


----------



## Legally Natural (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in for the month of February. Got some super good growth going. As I was redoing my braids, I realized that I was touching BSL, so I think I may get to full BSL by the summer instead of the end of the year. That will be great since my overall goal of MBL is spring 2012 for my law school graduation and I want to make sure I have more time to aim for that goal. HHG!


----------



## grow (Mar 2, 2011)

Aireen, i was born in america, came over to italy to study, liked it and stayed, lol!
but it's not as exotic as it seems....italy has its problems just like america (not to mention our prime minister's latest scandal)....there's no grass greener on the other side, lol!


i agree with you that there is tremendous power in prayer! i like the things the secret says, too! they had a thread last year about who praises their hair.....

what types of things are you ADDING to your routine?
i think it's nice to spice things up with something new every once and a while just to keep things fun and exciting! otherwise it can get boring....

i started by adding henna and indigo! i just did it 2 days ago but had contemplated it for about 6 months. so far so good...i like it!

oh, and thanks for the confirmation that our ends DO NOT break off when rubbed against our skin with back less outfits and all!!!!
this means that this summer, my hair might actually be let out to play!!!

chasturner84, i'm relieved to hear you put those troublesome appliances where they are tough to get at.....keeps the temptation away!
those crochet braids really did your hair alot of good last year! that sounds like a winning alternative!

Hikmah1986, thank you so much for the news about the london split ender!
btw, you don't have to lurk....jump in and join us!!!
you are more than welcome here!!!!))))

4everbeautifull1, i know you are dealing with a tough decision. 
i agree with Chas that shedding is NORMAL. we need new hairs and shedding offers us this.
12 weeks is a good amount of time. i've always heard that if the hair is not BREAKING OFF, then a person can continue to stretch, if that's what they waant to do.
in sharing my personal experience, i was going to perm this month, just after the 3 month period, like you...but then i thought: what am i gonna do with freshly permed hair given all the rain "april showers" bring???
it may not be easy (i MISS my hair somethin' awful!), but as long as i don't see breakage at the line of demarcation, i will work at stretchng to may.
stretchng has always given me a greater length surprise when i perm and healthier, thicker hair.

Legally Natural, hearing about all that growth is exciting!!!
what do you attribute this great success to?
btw, i love love love the animaton in your siggy! toooooo cute!!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 2, 2011)

chasturner84, I am shedding a little more than normal. It seems like the longer I stretch, the more shedding. I do see a little breakage also but it's not extreme. The thing is, I don't want to see *any* breakage and less shedding. I really do want to stretch a little longer though.

@grow, waiting til after the april showers makes a lot of sense and another thing I was thinking about is that I don't really wear my hair anyway so it's not like it will be seen. I just don't want to cause any unneccessary damage. I am trying hard to avoid setbacks. I reall wish I had the willpower to stretch til June for my birthday but I am pretty sure the newgrowth will win that battle! I am already stressed about the jungle of newgrowth I am dealing with now!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 2, 2011)

chasturner84, I feel you on eliminating temptation.
when I relaxed my hair last year, I was getting the urge to straighten my hair so often that I just sold my straightener to take away that option haha.
i'm notoriously weak-willed.

@grow, @Chinwen2006, & @4everbeautifull1, thanks!

@Aireen, I'm from canada too. I definitely agree that it's hard to find products for a reasonable price. I just went to Philly last weekend and I stocked up hardcore haha!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 2, 2011)

grow said:


> Aireen, i was born in america, came over to italy to study, liked it and stayed, lol!
> but it's not as exotic as it seems....italy has its problems just like america (not to mention our prime minister's latest scandal)....there's no grass greener on the other side, lol!
> 
> 
> ...



grow

Yes! I heard about that, the young lady and I are close in age so I was extremely appalled. 

Haha, nothing exciting! Just pre-pooing and adding ceramide rich oil to my conditioners. So instead of waiting for growth I hope to see some results from that. You may think I'm strange but I find it fun mixing conditioners and oils.  

I want to add henna or some kind of healthy colour to my hair but I don't think we have BAQ henna anywhere near where I live. I guess I'll have to buy it online if I pursue it.

Well to me, skin is supposed to be smooth so as long as hair has nothing to snag on it shouldn't break. 



esi.adokowa said:


> @Aireen, I'm from canada too. I definitely agree that it's hard to find products for a reasonable price. I just went to Philly last weekend and I stocked up hardcore haha!



esi.adokowa

Lucky!  For me it's not so bad because I live in Toronto and I've pretty much learned to use what's available.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to join if it's not too late. 

*What's your regimen?* Shampoo 1x per week, cowash 1x per week, finger detangle only
*What Products are you using?* Giovanni line, AO HSR DC, EVOO
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* My weekly style is a tuck, pin and airdry. I tie a scarf on it nightly and leave it alone during the week
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* December 2011
*Please include a Starting pic:* See attached


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 2, 2011)

esi.adokowa If I can find the box, I may send my flat iron to my mom's house...130 mi away


----------



## TdotGirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in because I haven't done it in so long. I'm still wigging it. It's been I think 3 months now. I have no idea if I want to relax or keep stretching & go natural. It's still up in the air. My issue right now is combating the dryness. I'm still trying to figure it out. Other than that i'm doing alright. I'm nearing apl again so i'm happy. YAY!

HHG ladies.


----------



## Carisa (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in! It will be time for me to remove my current cornrows march 17 - I cant wait, I have this whole day reserved for haircare lol


----------



## Kamilla16 (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in: I've been cowashing and bunning!! I need maybe 5 inches to hit BSL which is also MBL for me!! don't know if I can retain all that this year (biggest hurdle  ) but I will def hit BSB which is about 2.5"-3" away!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with my hair but in the middle it is itching like crazy. 

I thought it was from dry scalp so I used some tea tree oil, but in class I was using my pen and everything else to try to make my itch go away my teacher thought I was pulling my hand up to ask questions lol. I believe I have scars in my head now I'll check tomorrow and see because I was seeing a brown bulid up that are finished ugh!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I might get the Tammy half wig. LadyP has me sold on that one


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Curlybeauty: YOU.WILL.LOVE.IT

I get so many compliments from complete strangers when I wear it. It looks like a banging braidout and the older it gets, the better it looks. I will definitely keep this one in stock.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

chasturner84 you brushed it out when you got it? does it look shiny or dull?

I'm getting excited lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> @chasturner84 you brushed it out when you got it? does it look shiny or dull?
> 
> I'm getting excited lol


 
@Curlybeauty

I wish I had pics but I'm at work now. It wasn't like the typical shiny that you get from many synthetic wigs so I didn't have to add baby powder or anything like that to it. I braided a small section of my hair in the front and when I put the wig on, I finger combed it to blend. No brushing needed at first (unless you want to).  I've had it for a while now and the more I wear it, the more it looks like my hair. It looks so full and natural my family had a hard time believing that it wasn't my hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

So based off of my siggy, with the purple bra...is BSL possible?

I think I will end up with APL or BSB max, but I will keep on praying 

Air dryed bun for now, until I get Tammy/some braids/or a weave


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 3, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @esi.adokowa If I can find the box, I may send my flat iron to my mom's house...130 mi away


 
this is a good idea 
makes me wish i'd thought of something less drastic haha


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 3, 2011)

I still havent DC'd in weeks....I got my fresh batch of henna in the mail some im ready to FINALLY get this indigo done...


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 4, 2011)

So i bought some hair skin and nail vitamins..and they sat on my desk for about a week....i returned them today...just couldnt do it....


----------



## grow (Mar 6, 2011)

@Aireen, actually i think it's great to put the oils in the conditioner! i do it all the time and don't like it if i forget. that's like step one for me now. as soon as i get a conditioner home, the first thing i do before i use it is start spiking it with the goodies!
(i also add essential oils, too!)

@SherylsTresses, WELCOME ABOARD!!! Giovanni and AO are the BEST! i love them, too!


@ms.tatiana, that brown buildup sounds quite odd...what is it? are you and your scalp ok?
if i remember correctly, you've only got like a week before you take the tracks out, right? your scalp might be asking for some tlc.
i used to wear weaves and would get scabs and sometimes even a bloody scalp from scratching. the pulling they'd do to secure the braids for the tracks didn't help either.
i found i had to give my scalp lots of tlc, vitamin E oil, water, aloe vera juice, castor oil....all sorts of healing agents.
check in and let us know how it's going, as we're hoping for healing.
after you take your tracks out, have you decided how you wish to style your hair?

speaking of which, @chasturner84, momma you been holdin' out on me?! (hehehe!)
i never knew you had that wig?!
and where are the pitchas baby?! you KNOW we wanna see how pretty it is!
i still have the visual in my mind of your gorgeous crochet 'ed hair, but this wig i must have missed. 


@Amoreofcurls, i can't wait to hear how your henna indigo went!!!
give us the scoop!
i did a henna and indigo treatment last week and really liked it!
i didn't experience the extreme dryness usually associated with the processes to which i believe the mustard oil should take the credit. the ladies told me not only would it help darken the results (i want my hair as black as tar! lol!), but that it would also moisten and soften my hair like nothing else.
it did!

although i have no pitchas because as i was air drying from the 2 processes, i was also detangling and braiding. so now i have about 20 little braids in my head and this is how i plan to keep it until next week.

i've been doing all my treatments from ayurvedic pastes (poo and conditioner) to deep conditioning treatments, tea rinses and cw'ing in these braids. it's low manip and easy and saves me broken hairs. when i take them down next week, i'll just have to be careful to get the shed hairs out.

so i haven't yet "seen" my hair since the henndigo. when i do get to see it, i'll take some pics to post.

hhj ladies!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 6, 2011)

grow I posted the process pics here 

http://public.fotki.com/lilnicka4u2nv/first-henna-indigo-/


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 6, 2011)

you girls are doing so well.  i am living through you. congrats to grow for achieving bsl.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 6, 2011)

grow

Sorry girl! I have been holding out, LOL  I will be wearing her today so I'll snap a few and post later


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 6, 2011)

quick update:

wearing my hair in about 135 individual braids without extensions.
i've had them in for about two weeks now, and it's really helped me to cut down on my manipulation. last night i shampooed and applied my deep conditioner before bed. my hair felt amazing when i rinsed it out this morning.

hoping to get back on my sulfur/vitamin grind for the rest of this month.

hhj ladies!


----------



## Katherina (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently rocking a dry twistout! 

IDK whether or not trim in April. I definitely plan on trimming in June, but I plan on being at BSL then and I don't want to have to trim a lot of progress because I waited too long (6 months) between trims. I was in the 2010 boot camp and didn't trim my hair for one year (S&D only), but I ended up having to take off 2.5 inches anyway (I trimmed 1.5" first, but then a week later had to trim 1" more). I may as well have trimmed .5" every 2.5 months because I lost that much hair anyway!

Okay... I typed out my own answer... I guess I'll be straightening and trimming in April!  Yay! I'm proud of myself for thinking it through


----------



## chevere62 (Mar 6, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a while but not much has changed. I put in some 3 strand twist on thur night. I am going to the rainforest tomorrow for a week and who knows what will happen once that humidity hits! I was really lazy when I put these in and they honestly look super bad. They are already frizzy!!! I have no idea how long my hair is thus far. I am in another country until the end of May and I did not bring my flat iron or any heat protection with me. I have been itching to use my host sisters flat iron but since I do not have my chi silk serum I simply cannot do it. I do not want to risk heat damaged hair. That is probably for the best though. Still bunning and PS as much as possible. I would really love to hit BSL by the time I get home in June.  I fell off of my sulphur mix as soon as I took my box braids out but I am back using it every night. There is not much left but I am just going to use it until it is gone. Hopefully being in such a warm climate and high altitude for so long will increase my growth rate. Hopefully...


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 6, 2011)

grow

As promised, this is me & Outre's Tammy. A beautiful relationship at 10 wks post!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 7, 2011)

grow Yeah I'm having a real itchy scalp and I don't know what to do my head is smelling because of of the nasty scars in my head the stink thesw tracks come down Wednesday when I get home from school my new hair style has yet to be chosen I believe I want a curly weave with braids in the front because now I'm staying away from heat 

Chastened84 I love it on you it blends really well. What do you do to the hair underneath?


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 7, 2011)

chasturner84 that halfwig looks really nice!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 7, 2011)

I flat ironed (first time since Nov). I made BSL!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 7, 2011)

@ allicat Congrats!!! Your hair looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> @grow I posted the process pics here
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lilnicka4u2nv/first-henna-indigo-/


 
I WENT NUTSY COO COO OVER YOUR HAIR, Amoreofcurls!!!

:bouncegre  talk about gawgeous!!!

thank you for the link and i will go back to post a comment, but just had to stop in here and urge the ladies to go take a look!

got some great eye candy in there, and i love love love how full and black it got your hair!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

jamaicalovely, thank you for the compliment sweetie! it's so good to see you here!
we look forward to your upcoming posts......!

chasturner84, can't wait to see your pitchas! no more holdin' out on me, momma! (lol!)

esi.adokowa, i love the braids without extentions idea! it sounds alot like what i'm doing at the moment.
but 135?!
girl, did you do that yourself or ask someone to put them in for you?
i have about 20 somethnig in at the moment and that was exhausting.
also because i put them in as i detangled from the henna indigo treatment i did last week, and finger detangling for me, is tedious and tiresome.
the ladies on the finger detangling thread are really fast with it, but i guess i'm still new at the technique, so it take me hours. i don't know if i could resist 135?!
how long do you plan to keep them in for?
are they done in a way that you wear your hair like this outside? 
(ok, that's a shameless request for eye candy, lol....girl, you know we love it!)

speaking of which, Elle97, that twist out sure would be nice to see! !
i'm glad you "thought yourself through" your solution because that gives me hope in writing the things i get a bit lost about, too. sometimes just writing out our thoughts on here shows us, in our own words, what we need to do!

tmarie90, excuse me, but what are 3 strand twists like? is that kind of like aa braid?
i've heard of 2 strand...but 3?! hmmm.....so you bun with those already in?
i totally commend you for resisting the use of that flat iron of your host sister!
you are so close to BSL already so i'm sure you will be there not only BY june, but most likely BEFORE june, especially with these sulfur treatments you're using nightly!

ms.tatiana, i'm relieved to know you will take those tracks out this wednesday and your scalp will have rest.
i know exactly what you are going thru girl, from the scars to the itching....even to the stank! it seemed like no matter how much i washed my hair, there was always a damp, musty smell at the base and the only time i liked the smell of my scalp was when i took the tracks out. of course....nowadays  i go and put things like MTG on, which isn't exactly good smelling, but you know what i mean.....
before you put the curly tracks in (if you decide on that style), please be sure to give your scalp some tlc. i would really be sad for you to go thru what i went thru when i didn't do the tlc. 
all around me, all i heard at that time was to get the new tracks in asap. 
nobody ever reminded me of how important it is to take care of my scalp first, and now it's taken years, but my scalp is finally back to healthy, although i cannot slack on its care because i was negligent for too long. 
please do not make my same mistake. you are making progress and we want to keep it that way! 

hhj ladies!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @grow
> 
> As promised, this is me & Outre's Tammy. A beautiful relationship at 10 wks post!


 

chasturner84, HOT DIGITTY, THAT LOOKS MARVELOUS!!!:sweet::woohoo:

and you held this out on me, momma?!  you ought to know better than that! :whipgirl:shame on you, you know you GOTSTA SHARE THIS BEAUTY!

and i just think it's so cute how you put your hands on your imagination!it must be nice to be so tall and slender! (skinny waist line, absolutely no hips....perfect for your great hairstyles!) 

now tell us all the details, because ms.tatiana wants to know too!
oh, and btw, Ms. T, please do not take offense if i seem like a broken record about taking care of your scalp. i only say these things because i really do care. no one should have to go thru what i went thru trying to get their scalp back in order. 

now Chas...where was that website you got this beauty from?
i bet folks think that IS your hair because it matches perfectly! how did you get the color so perfect?


TdotGirl, is this what you're wearing?

hhj ladies!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I flat ironed (first time since Nov). I made BSL!!!


 

AlliCat, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

not only did you MAKE BSL, but you did it with great style and pizzazz!!!!

your hair is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.!!!!!!

how do you get it sooooo black and shiny?

and it's soooooooo thick! it also looks mighty heavy, too....right?

could you run a bit of your reggie or staples by us again, pretty please?
maybe you wrote it before, but just to refresh us, or share what the single thing you'd most attribute your good lookin' hair to.....THANKS!

btw, congratulations also for having kept away from the flat iron since last november!!! YAY!!! i always praise those decisions when i see ladies on the growth trail because i know how hard it is to do (i'm staying away from heat too, but always tempted...) yet i also know it's a decision which yields excellent results!

the longer length ladies always tell me " get to your length goal FIRST, then you can use heat if you like"....but DOING THAT is not as easy as thinking that.erplexed

so i gotta praise it when i see people sticking to a tough decision like that one...especially when they've already got all that pretty hair like you've got! 

how long are you planning to grow your hair? 


WOW, whatever you choose to do with your hair, IT IS F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S. right now!!!:trampolin:bouncegre


.....just marvelous to see all this great inspiration and eye candyfirst thing on a monday morning! 

what a great way to start the week!

A BIG THANKS TO ALL THE PICTURE POSTERS FOR GIVING US THE INSPIRATION INJECTION!!!:waytogo::blowkiss:


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 7, 2011)

AlliCat

Congrats on not straightening since Nov but most importantly, CONGRATS on BSL!!! Your hair looks fantastic!!!  I think you are the 2nd official BSL graduate of this year's challenge. Grow being the 1st.


grow

Thanks! I really love my half wig. No matter how terrible my hair looks, Tammy always pulls me back together.  LOL @ no hips. I know, I know. Maybe one day I will hit puberty!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 7, 2011)

grow,
I actually did it myself in preparation for my trip to iowa/philly last week.
I knew if I left it loose I would be overcome by the need to use heat (my cousin just became a chiropractor, and we were attending her graduation).
It took about four hours, so not too bad, and I wear it out just like I would if I was wearing the braids with extensions. 
I'm at school now (shame on me!) but when I get home I'll post some pictures of them.
I cornrowed the front because I want to cut down manipulation of my delicate edges.

congratulations AlliCat - your hair looks amazing!

tmarie90, i have to cosign on grow's post, i definitely scratched my head when you mentioned three-strand twists. pictures please?

chasturner84, tammy makes me want to reconsider giving up extensions for the next while, she looks awesome. 
on a side note, you've still got more hips than I do, so work it!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 7, 2011)

@esi.adokowa Please purchase Tammy! She will not let you down!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 7, 2011)

AlliCat  Your hair looks great!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! 

I started my journey at very damaged neck length...so it took a long time to get to BSL but I made it and it can be done!!

grow As for the colour, I've never dyed my hair...the shine I owe to KeraCare Oil sheen  Its not heavy at all actually. and I plan to grow it to waist by the time I graduate (in one year from now).

*Here's my current reggie:*
*Pre-poo* weekly w/ coconut oil
*Shampoo* weekly after the pre-poo
*Condition:* After shampooing I have 2 options: 

(1) Deep condition for one hour with heating cap (either use a moisturizing or light protein deep conditioner, depending on what my hair needs)
or (2) If I don't feel like DCing, I will do a quick protein treatment in the shower instead with Jocio K-Pak. I've been doing this a lot more than DCing
*Co-wash* weekly
*Moisturize *daily with NTM Silk Touch

_Other Healthy Hair Practices_
_- Use a wide tooth comb to detangle/style_
_- Sleep with a satin scarf_
_- Air dry most of the time_
_- Protective style most of the time_
_- Clarify/chelate monthly (I use Joico K-pak Clarifying&Chelating shampoo)_
_- Flat iron for length checks only (in my pic I used Sallys GVP iron)_
_- Stretch relaxers 3 months_
_- Mid-relaxer protein treatment _
*- Leave your hair alone!*


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 7, 2011)

the promised pictures!
excuse my fooling around with the camera, i was *ahem* getting ready for the graduation.


----------



## TdotGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like you ladies are doing well! YAY!

grow I have Bali girl. I cut about 5 inches or so off to make it just below shoulder length.

I'm back to bunning again after a 3 month hiatus. My new growth is out of this world! But I love it.

HHG ladies.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Mar 8, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> the promised pictures!
> excuse my fooling around with the camera, i was *ahem* getting ready for the graduation.



i absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking good ladies!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Mar 8, 2011)

and i am now #teamJOICO ... the recovery balm is now a staple, a-m-a-z-i-n-g

i've also tried the Alter Ego DC ... good stuff as well


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 8, 2011)

Im in

*What's your regimen*- I wash once a week with shampoo and deep condition or co-wash  protein treatment once a month, relax every 10-13wks with ends dusted, bunning 95% of the time, silk scarf at night.
*What Products are you using*-jamaican black castor oil,  joico k-pak, silk elements shampoo,and condition, aloe vera juice, hollywood beauty castor oil
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011- Im stretching my relaxers, bunning, avoiding heat on hair and using aloe vera juice to prevent shedding.
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL- Aug 2011
Please include a Starting pic
Its on my profile page (profile pic)


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 8, 2011)

SunshineStell said:


> Im in
> 
> *What's your regimen*- I wash once a week with shampoo and deep condition or co-wash protein treatment once a month, relax every 10-13wks with ends dusted, bunning 95% of the time, silk scarf at night.
> *What Products are you using*-jamaican black castor oil, joico k-pak, silk elements shampoo,and condition, aloe vera juice, hollywood beauty castor oil
> ...


 
SunshineStell

Is your avi current? Looks like you will hit BSL way before Aug.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 8, 2011)

Just checking in... Still a little bored, but I'm bunning for now. I need to put my hair in braids, I just need to make time to do so.


----------



## janda (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello ladies, I'd like to join this challenge if it's not too late. Currently I am almost APL and think I might be able to make BSL by December if I stay focused.

*What's your regimen? *
I follow the Cathy Howse method and shampoo and DC twice per week. I cowash almost daily in between my shampoos. Nightly, I apply Bee Mine Sulfur Serum to my scalp, moisturize the length on my hair & seal. In the am, after a cowash I spritz my hair with Aloe Vera juice, Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin and then apply conditioner as a leave-in and seal. I wear my hair in a bun under a phony pony most days.
*What Products are you using?*
Aphogee 2 minute as a base for my protein DC ( just bought Mane n Tail so I might start using that)
EVCO, EVOO, JBCO, WGO, Argan Oil
Bee Mine Beautiful DC
Sitrinillah DC
One n Only Argan Restorative mask
Aloe Vera Juice
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin
Usually Wen or Tresemme naturals for cowashing
*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Using Bee Mine Sulfur Serum nightly with a scalp message, taking Andrew Lessman HS & N vitamins, Omega 3's to increase my growth. PSing in a bun to keep my ends protected ( I may start doing rollersets here and there).
*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* December 2011

Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 8, 2011)

TOMORROW THESE TRACKS WILL BE COMING OUT    I plan to do a hot oil treatment with my olive oil. I also plan to condition my hair with MTG, Mega-Tek only on my edges, some Tree Tea oil, and some Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition conditioner leave all that in for about 5 to 7 hours. Then wash everything out with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo.

grow I plan to use Castor oil, Tree Tea oil, and I'm not sure what else I have a whole bottle of Lusters Pink Moisturizer that I want to mix all together and use that on my hair so that my hair has some moisture.



Anyone know any other products that are good to grease the scalp with while wearing a weave????


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 8, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> and i am now #teamJOICO ... the recovery balm is now a staple, a-m-a-z-i-n-g
> 
> i've also tried the Alter Ego DC ... good stuff as well


 
Ohhhhh. I purchased the Joico MR balm from Amazon last week.  Just can't wait to get my hands on it !!

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking in, I decided to keep stretching so let's see how long I can do this. The only thing is, I feel like I missed out a little because I stopped using my sulfur mix for over a week and I know for sure that it has given me an excellerated growth rate. Oh well, let's see if I can make up for lost time!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 8, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Checking in, I decided to keep stretching so let's see how long I can do this. The only thing is, I feel like I missed out a little because I stopped using my sulfur mix for over a week and I know for sure that it has given me an excellerated growth rate. Oh well, let's see if I can make up for lost time!


 


4everbeautifull1 What's your sulfur mix??


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Mar 8, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Ohhhhh. I purchased the Joico MR balm from Amazon last week.  Just can't wait to get my hands on it !!
> 
> HHG Ladies!!




The MR balm is the bomb.com ... my hair air drys SOOO SOFT


----------



## grow (Mar 9, 2011)

SunshineStell, janda: WELCOME ABOARD!!!:welcome3:

you'll find a great group of supportive, caring, enthusiastic ladies here!

esi.adokowa, thank you for the lovely pitchas!

do you have any with more light so that i can see how you put the braids in?
i love the styling you did on them and would like to try it, but i'm not sure how to do them. i especially like the cornrows, too! that's a great way to keep the edges safe!
(those are 135?!...wow)

TdotGirl, isn't feeling the ng just fabulous?!!!
good for you!!!
so you took 5 inches off of bali, but can we see what it looks like?
yes, we aare pitcha lovers over here.....


ImanAdero, i know how you feel.....
great that you checked in, though!
i want to do another set of braids after i take these down, but don't know how i'm going to style it yet.
how do you plan to do yours?
will it be a set that you plan to wear out or just random braids that you cover?


ms.tatiana, girl, i am sad to have to say this, but imo, you need to put that luter's pink moisturizer AWAY. (i actually threw mine out.)

that is not good for moisturizing our hair hon.
ask chasturner84 and some of the other ladies who've used it before.
all it ever did for my hair was give it that false feeling of moisture by making it greasy. 
look at what's in the ingredient list. petrolatum and mineral oil  actually DRY HAIR OUT and imo, shouldn't even be in products for our hair.:ban2:

then i would go on styling my hair thinking i had moisturized it and it was like a countdown waiting to see how fast my hairs would break off.

i commend you for taking out the tracks and getting out that evoo, castor oil, eo's and such!
now THOSE types of products can really help your sensitive scalp!

i don't use traditional shampoos anymore, but i really hope there are no sls-es in your Garnier shampoo, because that sodium laurete sulfate (sp?) is another element which leads to dry scalp+dry hair = breakage.
and if there are cones in the conditioner, they will make your hair feel soft, but actually coat the hair with silicone thus preventing true moisture from penetrating, so again, please read the ingredients.
when i see sls and cones in products, i put them down like hot potatoes and run the other way, lol! :heated:  

those scabs and itchies you had with your scalp are no jokes, as i know from my own experience, so i really had to proceed with caution when it came to nursing my hair and scalp back to health, but the rewards are soooooo worth the time and caution i took to be gentle with myself.

keep us updated on what you decide, hon!

and have fun with your "spa day"! that sounds like a great schedule with the hot oil treat then deep contitioning for a long time!

4everbeautifull1, i'm so glad you made a decision you're happy with!!!

oh, and there's no worry about the time you didn't use the sulfur...remember how we have to stop using it before perming? well that's because it does remain, so you didn't really lose any time with it!
oh, and yes, i agree with ms.tatiana, give us the details of what you made it with! 

as for my update, this morning i did a tea rinse made with cinnamon powder, nettle and mint herbs to which i'd added a tsp of honey.

then i made my ayurvedic mix with brahmi, maka, hibiscus powders, aloe vera juice, yogurt, mayonaise, thick buttermilk, AO HSR, AO IN, AO WC, mustard oil, coconut oil and garlic oil.

i whipped it all into a thick paste and it's sitting on my head with saran wrap over it right now...where it will remain for the next 4 hours.

then i'll rinse, air dry and call it a day! 

i'll take my braids out next week then baggy bun.

hhj ladies!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 9, 2011)

chasturner84, i think i'm going to spring for tammy.
she'll be good for when my new growth starts jumping and i need some relief.
where did you purchase her?

grow,
i'm actually still at school (why can't i stay off this website?), but when i get home i'll post some lighted pictures and back views so you can get a good look.
to be honest, i didn't think that anyone would be really interested, so i didn't bother with pictures.

4everbeautifull1, i feel you on slowing down on the sulfur.
i can't even tell if it's working, but i've been sporadic of late so i'm trying to get back on top of things.

mini update:
after i get back from mass tonight, i'm going to deep condition my hair overnight.
i've been using the creme of nature moisture extreme conditioner, and i really like it so far.

hhj ladies!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @4everbeautifull1 What's your sulfur mix??


 

ms.tatiana and grow, In my mix, I have the following goodies: Brahmi Oil, Amla Oil, Bringraj Oil, Peppermint EO, and a heaping teaspoon of sulfur powder. It's been working like a charm thus far!


----------



## tmkersha (Mar 9, 2011)

Is this challenge still open?  I would love to join.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 9, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> @chasturner84, i think i'm going to spring for tammy.
> she'll be good for when my new growth starts jumping and i need some relief.
> where did you purchase her?


 
esi.adokowa

I purchased Tammy at my local BSS. I think I paid around $25 for it and considering how much I wear it, it was well worth the money.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 10, 2011)

chasturner84, not too much selection here in nova scotia haha, but i'll have a look around and see if i can find her.

grow, here are the promised pictures.
i was deep conditioning my hair last night when i remembered i was supposed to take pictures.
so it's wet, but i think you can still get the idea.
i usually wear them in a ponytail. when i wear them down (like in the first set of pictures), i'll braid them into a few cornrows the night before to give the braids some curl the next day.

i'm really enjoying these braids for their versatility and ease of styling, and also because they make it so easy to wash and condition my hair! with most other styles, i find it's one or the other.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be relaxing this weekend and hopefully that will show that I will be BSL by my nxt relaxer in June or July.

I will be using Mizani Rhelazer in medium!

**I did the half and half method and LOVE the results, this is the first time for me relaxing my own hair since my HHJ started back in 2007, saving myself some money.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a bit late joining the challenge.

Here are my starting pics as of 3/10/2011


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 10, 2011)

EbonyEyes

I think you're like an inch away if you aren't there already. You should have joined the MBL challenge  . Your bra looks really low in the second pic...too low to measure for BSL


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 10, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @EbonyEyes
> 
> I think you're like an inch away if you aren't there already. You should have joined the MBL challenge  . Your bra looks really low in the second pic...too low to measure for BSL



I agree. Your hair is already BSB. Pretty!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 11, 2011)

EbonyEyes you need ta' migrate to the MBL challenge 

Your hair is perty


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 11, 2011)

about 5 days since my hendigo treatment, and im finally gonna cleanse and DC tonight...I'll also be trying Oyin Handmade Honeyhemp as a leave in tommorow, and seal with avocado oil


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not doing much of anything with my hair..and it shows! I want some individual braids soooo bad but don't have the money. But I'm going to get back on the ball. I will do a pic update at the end of this month anyway. 

On my lazy days I put on a stocking cap and rock a hat. =]


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

tmkersha, welcome aboard! wow, an animal doctor to be...wonderful! 
good for you!
(i have 5 dogs, so i love love love anything to do with animals!)

EbonyEyes, welcome aboard! i agree with the general consensus, your hair looks to be BSB, BSL  already, plus it's so healthy and strong looking! 


esi.adokowa, THANK YOU FOR THE FABULOUS PCTURES!!!!!:sweet:
wow, does your hair ever look good in those braids!!!
they look like thick chords of hair!!!
and i like how they are all the same length and very evenly distributed!
it still amazes me that you did that yourself!
honey, you are a pro, because to get those parts done in a way that keeps them so perfectly aligned, is not an easy job...especially with the back of our heads.
how do you keep them from matting together?
after just 9 days, i had to take my braids out last night because they'd started matting and that had me terrified of dreadlocs.:covereyes i got my water, conditioner, and oil but maybe forgot the most important ingredient....patience. 
might have lost some hairs because the shed hairs seemed to have wrapped themselves around my ng (i'm 11 weeks post today). does that ever happen with you? 

Afrobuttafly, i love love love your hat/stocking cap style!
i do that alot, too and just love the ease it gives!
in the summer, it's great for not only keeping the hot sun off of my forehead, but i put my dc's and oils on under my plastic cap too, so the sun gives me a hot oil hot dc treatment as i go around doin' whatever i'm doin'.
it really benifited my hair last summer, so i'm looking forward to these treatments this summer, too!

hhj ladies!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 11, 2011)

my hair is soft strong and healthy...and it's growing...i think it's time to stop with the pjism and start/continue with routine *currently setting aside products for the SO and cleaning out my hair shelf*


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 11, 2011)

Tracks are out & my hair is clean & feeling great.


i washed and conditioned my hair last night & then mixed some MTG (a little that smell is powereful), Tree Tea oil, Olive oil, JBCO & the last of my Cantu Shea Butter together and that what i'm going to leave in and tomorrow i will be getting a full weave curly on saturday   


i didn't even use that Lusters Pink thanks for the advice grow  because i knew it was a reason why i haven't use it. its full and everything lol. & my shampoo do have those sulfates that you talked about those are drying you say hmmmm... i believe its time for something new then. i can't just co-wash my hair so i need a good shampoo any suggestions???


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 11, 2011)

EbonyEyes, your hair is way too long for this challenge!

grow,
thanks! 
i find that small, neat parts are the easiest way to keep my hair from matting.
i've never once had my braids mat up on me.
but then again, i've never been one for larger braids.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 11, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @EbonyEyes
> 
> I think you're like an inch away if you aren't there already. You should have joined the MBL challenge  . Your bra looks really low in the second pic...too low to measure for BSL





grow said:


> @EbonyEyes, welcome aboard! i agree with the general consensus, your hair looks to be BSB, BSL  already, plus it's so healthy and strong looking!





Amoreofcurls said:


> @EbonyEyes you need ta' migrate to the MBL challenge
> 
> Your hair is perty





nappystorm said:


> I agree. Your hair is already BSB. Pretty!





esi.adokowa said:


> @EbonyEyes, your hair is way too long for this challenge!



Oh dear!  This whole time I thought I wasn't at BSL length quite yet because of where the vertical strap lays on my back with most of my bras.  But maybe I need better bras! 

Well thank you ladies for the love and the correction.  I'll go ahead and join the MBL challenge.  But I'll continue to pop in here to cheer you ladies on!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 11, 2011)

My scalp has been a bit dry/itchy lately, so I'm doing a HOT, with some Hot 6 oil, JBCO and rosemary eo. No particular reason for this particular mix, it's just what I had on hand.  I'm leaving it in overnight and waking up early to do my wash, DC, rollerset routine.

HHG!


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Mar 11, 2011)

EbonyEyes said:


> Oh dear!  This whole time I thought I wasn't at BSL length quite yet because of where the vertical strap lays on my back with most of my bras.  But maybe I need better bras!
> 
> Well thank you ladies for the love and the correction.  I'll go ahead and join the MBL challenge.  But I'll continue to pop in here to cheer you ladies on!



Girl it looks like if you sneezed too hard your hair would just shoot down to BSL. Get your fanny outta here! LOL <3


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 12, 2011)

Stopping by with an update.

I took those darn tree braids out. I felt like they were starting to wreak havoc on my edges. Word to the wise, don't go longer than 6 weeks with those bad boys. I had a hard time taking them out and I only had them in 5 weeks.

I also did my quarterly length check ( someway, somehow I always wind up doing one length check per season ). I feel like my hair has grown some since December. I'm thinking I'll hit BSL by late summer/early fall (barring setbacks)

Left is December 2010, right is March 2011.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been watching this challenge from afar. Good luck and HHG ladies!


----------



## tmkersha (Mar 12, 2011)

Never gaves you guys my regimen... so here it it

*What's your regimen? *
I shampoo twice per week and DC once per week. After conditioning I apply my leave in conditioner (KimmayTube homemade leave in) and plait or twist my hair. I apply diluted tea tree oil to my scalp as needed.  At night I spritz my hair with water and lightly apply my shae butter, jojoba oil, and coconut oil mixture.  I concentrate mostly on my ends.  .  Then I baggy the ends of my hair. In the morning my hair is usually pretty moisturized.  I usually style it in a bun for the day.

*What Products are you using?*
Shampoo: Curlicious Curl Cleansing Cream
DC varies: right now im using organic root stimulator leave in
Shae butter + jojoba oil + coconut oil 
leave in: aloe vera juice, castor oil, jojoba oil, kinky curly knot today (KimmayTube)

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
Being more careful with my ends by gently detangling and keeping them well moisturized, protective styling (twists, braids, and buns), DC weekly, and limiting heat styling.  I am also exercising, eating healthy, and drinking plenty of water.  

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* December 2011


----------



## Eluv (Mar 12, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Stopping by with an update.
> 
> I took those darn tree braids out. I felt like they were starting to wreak havoc on my edges. Word to the wise, don't go longer than 6 weeks with those bad boys. I had a hard time taking them out and I only had them in 5 weeks.
> 
> ...



Nice progress, you look bsb already.


sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 12, 2011)

i have a new hair style:


----------



## chevere62 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok so I know a few of you requested pictures of my three strand twist. I have pics of my bun that I wore, the twistout on the 2nd day after sleeping with no scarf the night before (i know horrible), and the picture of me with the rock is the first day twist out. My actual twists were really frizzy and I am a little embarrassed to post pics of them so I just did one in the front. I find that they hold a lot better than twist which tend to unravel especially if I get them wet. I hope yall enjoy! BTW sorry these pics are so big. Does anyone know how to make them smaller???


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 13, 2011)

So right now I'm just kinda checking in. 

I currently have my hair in 2 French braids with the ends pinned to my head. Semi-elegant, although definitely not as neat as it could be. 

I'll leave it like this for a week until I figure out what to do next. 

I want to twist my hair, but I'm not sure it will stay because of this color and the heat damage I've caused. I still need to do something though because I'm getting bored again. And when I get bored, I do stupid things wit my hair lol. 

I'll probably put it in braids or get a friend to do something with it.


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, its current  I might loose a little length because I recently had my son, and Im going through postpartum shedding. So far so good, not that much shedding


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 13, 2011)

chasturner84, I have no idea where my post went.lol. Yes, its current I recently had my son and im going through postpartum shedding, I might loose a little length so that's why I picked Aug. So far I haven't lost that much.


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> Girl it looks like if you sneezed too hard your hair would just shoot down to BSL. Get your fanny outta here! LOL <3


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

ms.tatiana, i'm so glad it worked out for you!

plus your new style is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.!!!!!

if you're looking for some sulfate free shampoos, they have a sticky with the list, but sadly, i cannot seem to find it at this time. 
if i manage to find it, i'll post it for you, but do a search as many ladies have great staples of them.

the only ones i've tried are giovanni tripple treat and CON, but there are many others if you search it. 
i've also read that to use up the sulfate poos you've already got, you can cut down on their harshness by adding some oil to them.

i've attached (hopefully it'll go thru) a book exerpt from Chicoro who has G.R.E.A.T. info on how to care for our hair, not to mention fabulous hair!


tmarie90, thank you for the WONDERFUL pics!

your hair is very, very pretty!

any tips on detangling when you take them down?

IntheMix08, hey honey!

that mix you made sure sounds delicious!
rosemary always helps my itchies and i also add neem and tea tree eo.
i bet that rollerset came out gorgeous, too!
ok, that's yet another shamless attempt to get some eye candy!
if you do take pics, please let us see so we can ooooh and ahhhh!


on a personal note: *LADIES, I AM IN LOVE*!!!!
i just did another henna last night and i'm already counting the days till my next henna!
this week i'll be 3 months post, but i believe the henna has made my ng and shaft so much straighter that i might just lengthen my stretch more than i'd planned!
this time i did a "henna gloss" with lots of conditioner and oils and i clarified my hair first.
i can't tell you how full and strong my hair is now!
i can actually do my french twists (similar to the bun/chignon) WITHOUT feeling the need for a filler and for my fine and fragile hair (which is thin by heredity), that is AMAZING PROGRESS!

HENNA/INDIGO HAS BECOME A KEEPER FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 14, 2011)

ms.tatiana, i love the idea of braids and a weave!
looks cute.

tmarie90, thanks for the clarification!

grow, i really want to try henna/indigo.
is it as much work as it seems?
and what about the mess haha?

ladies I need your help!
my hair is beginning to return to it's pre-lhcf condition.
my ends are breaking like crazy.
i noticed when i was conditioning my hair last night that each time i put my hands in my hair, i'm coming away with little pieces in my fingers.
my hair has always been especially prone to breakage, but in the past i was using heat almost daily and not doing anything to improve the health of my hair.
now i'm trying to be better, i've only used heat once this year, but my hair seems to be suffering anyway.

i'm still in braids, and washing my hair twice a week.
i started using aphogee two minute before deep conditioning, usually overnight, in an effort to curb this breakage.
i use cantu shea butter when my hair feels dry, and i try and keep my ends out of harm's way. 
any ideas or suggestions?
i'm literally pulling my hair out here haha.


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

esi.adokowa, so sad to hear about that breakage.
to assess what it could be, we need to first understand a few things:

-how often do you do dc treatments and how do you do them?
the aphogee is great for protein, but we need balance as Chicoro's book exerpt states.

-do you clarify your hair? if you use cones (cantu), it might be preventing your moisture from actually entering the hair shaft.
cones are great for locking moisture in, but that means they also lock moisture out so once they've been applied, your hair might only be getting a "coating" of moisture.

-have you ever tried acv rinses to keep the cuticle smooth?

-have you tried garlic: pills, oil, supplements 

-how do you seal your ends? alot of people use hair butter with braids...but on top of moisturizers and oils....how do you do it?

lastly, it's marvelous that you've given up the heat! surely that will keep your ends safe until we figure out what the culprit is, so it's surely not the heat!

hhj ladies!


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

oh, i forgot to add...YES! everyone i've read about in the henna threads ALWAYS says that it stops their breakage in its tracks!

but i must also add that yes it is messy, but the second time i made less mess.

i think it'll get easier as i continue to do it.

it's definitely worth the effort!!!!!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 14, 2011)

checking in... I washed, protein, porosity control, DC my hair yesterday and also used Cassia Treatment powder that I brought from Ayurnatural. I was suppose to do a henna/indigo but my local indian market did not have Jamila Henna. My hair looks like I reached APL but I have not straightened to see. I also did my texlax on 3/1, my growth is moving at a snails pace like always. I will continue to do the Deep moisture method for the next few months while I am wearing my wigs.


----------



## janda (Mar 14, 2011)

grow Thanks for the link. I too am enjoying my hennigo treatments. My hair has always been so thin but now I actually feel some weight to it (not a lot but at least that's start). I also like the fact that I can cover up my grays naturally and without damaging my hair.
Since I bought a new hooded hair dryer, I've been rollersetting my hair and I have been enjoying it. I've actually gotten compliments on my hair for the first time in years. Did I look that bad? 
I DC'ed this weekend using Mane n Tail as my base with the Cathy Howse recipe and really liked it. I didn't have to follow up with a moisture DC like I normally do when I use Aphogee 2 minute as a base. My hair felt moisturized and strong. I also used the the Mane n Tail leave in.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 14, 2011)

I have braid spray to use on the braids that my tracks are on I believe its African Braid spray its for moisture can I add oil to it like Tree Tea oil I love the way that smells plus isn't it for dry scalp, but I wanna know can I mix them?


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just relaxed maybe I will have a pick for you ladies by this weekend or so....gotta see how imma do it considering that I am in HYH.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 15, 2011)

grow said:


> @esi.adokowa, so sad to hear about that breakage.
> to assess what it could be, we need to first understand a few things:
> 
> -*how often do you do dc treatments and how do you do them?
> ...



thanks for the in-depth response grow!
i'm going to try sealing this next month and see if that improves the condition of my ends at all.
i also have a hair appointment on the fifteenth of april, so i'll have fresh ends in a month with which to start with.
we'll see how it goes!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 15, 2011)

put some box braids in....planning to change them in two weeks...im really enjoying them


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 15, 2011)

grow said:


> IntheMix08, hey honey!
> 
> that mix you made sure sounds delicious!
> rosemary always helps my itchies and i also add neem and tea tree eo.
> ...



I would share pics but I'm in the HYH challenge.  After the rollerset, my hair went into a bun.


----------



## ThickLongLush (Mar 15, 2011)

Just checking in! Looks like just about everyone is growing successfully towards BSL! I hope to have some photos posted soon. I need to buy one of the hair measurement shirts that I see so many of the ladies with, but it seems that my hair has grown about an inch and a half since I started February 4. Loving it!!


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> thanks for the in-depth response @grow!
> i'm going to try sealing this next month and see if that improves the condition of my ends at all.
> i also have a hair appointment on the fifteenth of april, so i'll have fresh ends in a month with which to start with.
> we'll see how it goes!


 
esi.adokowa, you've got a great reggie! sounds like you're doing everything very well already and adding something to seal your ends might be all you need!
the only other question i could think of is about this shampoo; how often do you use it?
the squeeky clean is a great feeling, especially if we are clarifying or chelating, but if it's a regular thing outside of those specific occasions, it just might strip our hair.

before my henna, i'd been having alot of problems with breakage and went back to read a thread on porosity.
here's the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=341855

it will also explain more about the acv rinse (i have hard water here, so i need acv's alot) and keeping our hair balanced because any kind of breakage is the hair looking for balance. (moisture/protein...ph balance, etc.) 
i hope this can help you to find what it is because keeping your hair so well protected should be giving you great growth....without breakage, so let's just be glad you nipped it in the bud and are doing something about it immediately.



IntheMix08 said:


> I would share pics but I'm in the HYH challenge. After the rollerset, my hair went into a bun.


 
IntheMix08, i hear ya honey! i tried that french twist after my henna/indigo and after one day of rain, i said forget it! 
it's back to the buns for me too!
it's so much easier, even if walking in the rain with no umbrella, it's a style that just cannot get messed up.
don't cha just LOVE the convenience?!

i am so grateful to have discovered a love for the bun from my lhcf sistas! (amongst so many other goodies!) 

hhj ladies!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 16, 2011)

post #1600!
deep conditioning tonight.
going to try sealing my ends, and see how it goes.
hhj ladies :]]


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 16, 2011)

So my hair is in twists! #shoutout to straighter ends -_____-

But I'll live.

HHG!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Ladies: I Need Help

I have been thinking & right now I'm not getting the hair growth that I want & my goal is to grow hair & I just seem to be at a stand still & I can't figure it out. All I do is kept my hair in protective styles such as braids & weaves for about 6 weeks at a time & I still have nothing to show for it.  

What I'm learning is that:
I shouldn't really use shampoo & try to co-wash more
Keep my hair mousitured at all times
Use a leave in conditioner
Try to oil the scalp

The products I use are:
Tree Tea oil, Olive oil, JBCO, Mega-Tek, M-T-G, Dr. Miracles Nape and Temple and their hair grease. 


This was my hair last March 2010






This is my hair this March 2011





Please tell me what I'm doing wrong grow chasturner84 AlliCat divachyk and anyone else willing to give advice... thanks   erplexed


----------



## Carisa (Mar 18, 2011)

> I have been thinking & right now I'm not getting the hair growth that I want & my goal is to grow hair & I just seem to be at a stand still & I can't figure it out. All I do is kept my hair in protective styles such as braids & weaves for about 6 weeks at a time & I still have nothing to show for it.


 

@ms.tatiana are you taking breaks in between installing new braids. I frequently get cornrows but I take at least a week off before rebraiding because I've read here that it is to much stress on your hair to keep it braided back to back. I think co-washing about 1-2x a week could benefit. Also do you use protein treatments? Are you relaxed?

ETA: I also always pour mane n tail detangler over my braids a day before I remove them and that makes it easier to remove.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana

It seems to me that you aren't keeping your hair moisturized enough while it is in braids/weaves. When I get my hair braided, I spray a leave in condish such as Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave In of Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier onto the length of my hair. I find that this keeps my hair nice and supple while braided up. I do not use any oils or grease on my scalp while my hair is braided up.

Also, what is your braid removal process like? How are you detangling your hair? How long you you leave each set of braids/weaves in? I have found that, at least for me, I cannot wear braids for the maximum time suggested and I wind up taking them out about 2 weeks before I'm "supposed" to. I find that this minimizes any build up that may occur in my hair (I do wash my hair while it's in braids but build up still happens). It also helps with the detangling process. After I remove my braids, I slather my hair in conditioner and I gently detangle my hair in sections with a wide tooth comb. If you aren't doing this, it may help.

Like a previous poster mentioned, if you are getting braids back to back, with no break in between, that may hinder your progress. Seriously consider taking a week or two off between braids. During those weeks you can DC your hair and get your hair prepped for the next set of braids.

I hope this helps some. I have worn braids throughout my journey and I believe that they can help you to retain length but there are some steps you have to take. You can't just put them in and forget about your hair


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive had my hair in this crazy bun since wednesday....I need to wash meng


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Hey Ladies: I Need Help
> 
> I have been thinking & right now I'm not getting the hair growth that I want & my goal is to grow hair & I just seem to be at a stand still & I can't figure it out. All I do is kept my hair in protective styles such as braids & weaves for about 6 weeks at a time & I still have nothing to show for it.
> 
> ...


 
ms.tatiana I have questions, questions, questions!

Are you keeping braids/weaves in at all times? You may need to take a break from them until you figure our what'd going on...

How does your hair feel? Are you keeping the protein/moisture balanced in your strands? I know you said that you keep your hair moisturized at all times, but if you're not doing anything to strengthen your hair, all the moisture you're pumping in it could be counter productive. How do you feel about the products you're using? Why are you using them? It seems that you are using a lot of oils, what moisturizer are you using with them? 

How are you detangling when you take down your installs? Your hair is pretty fragile at this point and you can do more harm than good if your not careful and if your hair is too soft or too dry. 

You may not be gaining as much length as you want but are you gaining thickness? How is your hair's overall health compared to last year? 
Don't give up! There are too many of us here who have been at the point of not knowing what our next step is; we will definitely help you figure out the problem.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like to join this:

What's your regimen?* Im still working that out really, lol.  But It will be washing with poo once a week, DC’n once a week, Co Washing, Bi-weekly protein, quarterly trims and light heat.*
What Products are you using? *A lot of cerimides, Motions Moisture Plus, SE Mega Cholesterol, CON Argan Serum*
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? A* lot of moisturizing, light heat, low manipulation hair styles (braid outs specifically,love those!)*
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?.....*I'm gonna say December to be safe, I will be trimming a lot this year.  I may reach it before that, Im pretty close*
Please include a Starting pic:  *I will post one tonight.*


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Hey Ladies: I Need Help
> 
> I have been thinking & right now I'm not getting the hair growth that I want & my goal is to grow hair & I just seem to be at a stand still & I can't figure it out. All I do is kept my hair in protective styles such as braids & weaves for about 6 weeks at a time & I still have nothing to show for it.
> 
> ...


 
First off those 2 pics are decieving...in the second pic your hair is half up so I'm sure it's a lot fuller. I think the 6 week protecitve styling you're doing is great.

Perhaps you should reduce the time between weave installs? like keep them in for 4 weeks instead of 6. I know when i cornrow my hair underhalfwigs I can't leave them in for more than 3 weeks. 

Like the others asked, hows your takedown like? You should make sure you're gentle with your hair if you're not already....it can be really frustrating to take down braids (i can onyl imagine after 6+ wks of new growth) but its important to take your time. Also never wash your hair when it's even slightly matted because that will only make things worse.


At the end of the day, you might just be a slow grower. I remember one year I barely got any growth and stayed around APL. I also trimmed that year so maybe stop trimming this year to see how your progress goes?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

@ms.tatiana - @chasturner84 and @AlliCat provided you with great ideas, tips and words of encouragement. From my perspective, I think protective styling is awesome but I question the type of protective styling you're doing. Several years ago I had braids. Kept them in for about 6 weeks. I lost so much hair during the take down process it practically negated all growth. My edges suffered and it was just horrible. I refuse to get braids again. Do realize, this is just one woman's perspective. Braids might work for you and for others but it doesn't for me.

As previously mentioned, I think you are using a lot of oils and not enough moisturizer. I have/had better success with bunning as it provided me with an opportunity to protective style during the day and access to my scalp at night. This is less stressful on my hair, IMO. 

ETA: With bunning, I can properly wash/condition, moisturize/seal, scalp massage, etc my hair. I could never accomplish that with being in braids. Maybe I just didn't have the right skill for it.

I think keeping it simple is wonderful but sometimes I think you can keep it too simple (leaving braids and weaves in for too long), thus being counter productive. Not every hair texture can keep styles in the same amount of time. You have to factor in your texture and it's ability to matte and get tangled. If you're a tangler and suffer from matting when in your protective styles, you might should reconsider.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

Carisa: 

I am going to be completely honest & say I usually get my installs put back in within 3 to 4 days after taking them down. I have never been the type to do my own hair, so it’s constantly braided I never wear ponytails or anything. 90% of the time its weaves and braids and for the other 10% I will wear my own hair. 

I have heard a lot about co-washing and even watched some videos on youtube are there any conditioners you would suggest I use? I don’t use protein treatments (I don’t know what that really actually means). And no I am not relaxed, last relaxer was back in 2006. I never use a detangler when taking my braids out, maybe I should start.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

shasha8685: 

Before I got this new install I used Cantu Shea Butter leave in , but everyone said that it has cones and cones aren’t too good for the hair, with that I mixed my oils and let that sit in for a day before my hair was put back in a weave.

My braid removal process is just me taking the braids down I don’t put on thing on my hair while I’m taking them down and I use a wide tooth comb and after I wash and condition my hair. I usually leave my installs in for a month or 6 weeks it depends on how the hair looks after I have washed it. [*It also helps with the detangling process. After I remove my braids, I slather my hair in conditioner and I gently detangle my hair in sections with a wide tooth comb. If you aren't doing this, it may help.]* I’m not doing this and this might be a problem.
I am getting braids back to back which means I am going to have to think of another protective style. I wanted to try half wigs but I don’t like the way the rub up against my edges, maybe I can fix that.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

chasturner84:
You have questions I have answers lol 

My hair is in braids and weaves 90% of the time. I need to use different protective styles, but I don’t know what to do I don’t wear ponytails, because my edges aren’t in the best condition. 

My hair feels pretty good, I am staying moistured but as for protein (don’t know what to do there). *[I know you said that you keep your hair moisturized at all times, but if you're not doing anything to strengthen your hair, all the moisture you're pumping in it could be counterproductive] *THIS IS EXACTLY MY PROBLEM, I BELIEVE!


My products as for the Dr. Miracles products I can say that I really love them, because they are keeping my hair healthy. As for the oils I love Tea Tree oil, the Olive oil is whatever probably won’t use it again once this bottle is done, and the JBCO is really good on my edges, with Mega-Tek I only use this on my edges before I condition my hair and wash my hair. The moisturizer that I use for my braids is African braid spray.


When I take my braids down I just take they down with no products at all and my hair as always been thick, like nice bouncy thick. Last year’s hair and this year’s hair: last year it was dryer and not as shiny this year it seems healthier. 


*Don't give up! There are too many of us here who have been at the point of not knowing what our next step is; we will definitely help you figure out the problem. *THANKS


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

AlliCat:

First off those 2 pics are decieving...in the second pic your hair is half up so I'm sure it's a lot fuller. I think the 6 week protecitve styling you're doing is great.











I know everyone is probably like you don’t use anything on when you take down your hair and I’m like nope, but I see that I might just be pulling the hair out because it’s so weak at that point *(WHEN WILL I LEARN).*

I believe I am a slow grown but I’m trying my hardest to correct my mistakes so that I can at least see a difference and I did get a trim because my ends were just all over the place but I guess I can stop doing that too.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk:

This is my problem *[Several years ago I had braids. Kept them in for about 6 weeks. I lost so much hair during the take down process it practically negated all growth. My edges suffered and it was just horrible]* I just don’t know what I will do is I don’t have braids, as you can see I live and die by fake hair.


I think I’m just going to stay using my JBCO on my edges and keep my Tea Tree oil, I’m like whatever with my Olive oil. Yeah I think I need to do a style that will let my hair be out so that I can do the necessary treatments to it while still being protected.


I get what everyone is saying I need to basically find some new protective styles.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

@ms.tatiana - You will be fine without "fake hair." Have you ever attempted bunning and/or using lobster clips to just clip up the hair? Jbco is great for your edges. It worked wonders for me. I don't have a use for TTO though. What are you using yours for? Evoo, evco and avocado are the oils that penetrate the strands so try to come to love your evoo. Check my blog for how I bun. YOU CAN DO IT! 

ETA: Ceramides are good also. I use hemp and wheat germ. I have some sunflower oil but I don't rely on it often. I mix ceramides in my DC.

Not wearing "fake hair" will force you to find a weekly regi if you don't already have one. Do you have one? If so, what is it?


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @AlliCat:
> 
> First off those 2 pics are decieving...in the second pic your hair is half up so I'm sure it's a lot fuller. I think the 6 week protecitve styling you're doing is great.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting more pics. Your hair looks healthy. for braid takedown I reallly really reccomend Mane n Tail detangler...that saves my hair every time: it has so much slip. Your ends look good so stop trimming for a while. Unless you have splits which you can always search and destroy to save length. 

pleaseee try giving your hair a break between installs, at least 1-2 weeks. Maybe you feel naked without weave (so do i sometimes) but you have a decent hair length to put in a sock bun between installs...add hair to your bun if you have to. Or try a halfwig between installs (for problems with your edges try cutting out the combs...dont worry it will still stay secure and if anything a couple bobby pins will keep that sucker in place al day).


----------



## Carisa (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @Carisa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


@ms.tatiana I like cheaper conditioners like vo5 (strawberries n milk), suave, or herbal essences for co-washing. Below I put links about/for protein treatments:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=502376&highlight=protein+treatment

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490488&highlight=protein+treatment

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510232&highlight=protein+treatment

I also included some threads of advice from others who are growing their hair in braids- 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=457506&highlight=braids

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=528957&highlight=braids+for+growth


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 18, 2011)

KhandiB


ms.tatiana these ladies are giving some great advice, I hope you find your groove.  I don't have much/any experience with weave/braids, but HHG!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my starting picture.  After Clarify, and DC with KeraPro Intense Treatment.  BTW , I love that conditioner, it is the best I have EVER used!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 19, 2011)

@divachyk
I have never tried to bun my hair, because my edges aren’t in the best shape to be shown, but I see you get your really slick maybe I can do a side bun or something like that. I can’t do hair at all. I use the Tree Tea oil for dry scalp, because the weaves make my scalp dry. 
I just looked up ceramides and there is a lot of great things about them so I will have to look into some of the products that have that in them.

I don’t have a regimen at all as far as weekly, because I always have braids. 


@AlliCat
Things to do: 
-Get a detangler Mane n Tail.
-Relax on getting trims.
-Give my hair a break (From all my weaves & braids the real hard part).
-Try out half wigs [I have been eyeing Yasmine]

@Carisa 
Thanks for all the links.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 19, 2011)

Since my relaxer I have been just doing a messy bun....After my exam I will wear it out, either str8 or curlformers. 
Using Aloe vera juice and sealing with hot six oil.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## GraceV (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be lurking this thread. I did a touch-up today and realized I'm getting closer to my BSL goal (siggy). I'm hoping for full BSL by December. I plan to wear my hair down a bit more from now on though. My friends have had it with my bun lol!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm still due for a trim but I'm progressing along quite well with growth.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Mar 19, 2011)

currently 2wks post and i braided my hair back up and threw on my wig, im determined to make this goal and soon


----------



## tmkersha (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello...Just checking in.

I ended up trimming this week to give myself a fresh start.  I only trimmed about  C of hair off of each of my twists which I have been wearing for a few days now.   I've been keeping my twists pinned up in a bun.  I plan on keeping these in for a few weeks.   Earlier this week I had my hair in 2 large flat twists with the ends pinned under.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Checking in.

I'm less than 2" from BSL!! I was hoping to get there before May 15, which is my 2 year anniversary of chopping my hair to EL but I don't know if I'm going to make it. It's only 2 months away.

Well even if I don't make it then I'll make it sometime this summer.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been lurking this thread, but not posting because I have nothing to contribute.  Still in a full sew in, with only a little perimeter and a small 'U' in the center out.  I'm about to do my bi-weekly (sometimes wkly) wash and DC in a few moments.  I'm enjoying the hell outta this hair.  Everyone's hair looks great, I honestly think we're all gonna make it by at least Dec 31st!


----------



## cocoma (Mar 19, 2011)

Just henna'd last night and did an overnight DC.  I feel as if I am not growing at all!  Maybe I am thinking about it too much.  But I did expect to be further along than I am.  Oh well, I know i will make it!  HHG!

This pic is from valentines day.  I feel like I am at the same point as my December length check in my siggy.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 19, 2011)

Poppin' in!

My computer has a virus so I'm going to be checking in on my phone until I can get that fixed! I'm still going strong with my MT and sulfur mix. I have upped my water intake for added moisture, but I still need to drink more... I should be getting my Hairveda products Monday (crossing fingers). 

The only thing I am needing help with is PSs! I work full-time and go to school full-time and that leaves limited time for me to do my hair; however, my twists don't last more than 5 days! I want a style that allows me to be lazy (I know that sounds bad), without weaves or wigs. If you can suggest anything, I would greatly appreciate it!

HHG ladies! You are all an inspiration!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> Checking in.
> 
> I'm less than 2" from BSL!! I was hoping to get there before May 15, which is my 2 year anniversary of chopping my hair to EL but I don't know if I'm going to make it. It's only 2 months away.
> 
> Well even if I don't make it then I'll make it sometime this summer.



I love hearing your updates, they are always so inspirational for me 

Pictures please


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 20, 2011)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP LADIES!!!!

Now that I have a lot of wonderful information on how to grow my hair, I'm going to start using diiferent approach to growing my hair (meaning I'm going to lay off on braids and weaves until the winter).

With that being said I went out & got some Nexxus Emergencee for my protein & the Nexxus Humectress for moisturizing. I also got a little hooded dryer. Then I got some Hot 6 oil. 

I still have my weave in. I'm only 1 week in & I plan to keep it in for 4 weeks. Thats gives me enough time to think of other hair styles. Today I'm washing & conditioning with Carson Soft Sheen Weave Care products.  

Way to start on real hair growth journey   !!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 20, 2011)

cocoma said:


> Just henna'd last night and did an overnight DC. *I feel as if I am not growing at all! Maybe I am thinking about it too much. But I did expect to be further along than I am.* Oh well, I know i will make it! HHG!
> 
> This pic is from valentines day. I feel like I am at the same point as my December length check in my siggy.


 
I feel the exact same way! I feel like my hair is still where it was back in December. But then I figured, heck it should be since I did a massive search and destroy and trim. I put my hair in crochet braids, and I am going to stop worrying so much for the next 3 months. 

I will wash, condition, and moisturize though.


----------



## Legally Natural (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in for March: I am not rebraiding for this month like I intended so I don't how well I am coming along. However, I do have new growth and my braids have definitely gotten longer even with the extreme shrinkage, so I think I am well on my way. I will give something more definitive the next time I rebraid. HHG


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 20, 2011)

after a fresh relaxer all of feel like doin is DC'n my hair every day for some reason.....eh well for now i'll just try to stay out of my hair so much....


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Mar 21, 2011)

After nine months on my hair journey I have finally made my first goal! I am now full APL inching my way to BSL!!! I originally said I wanted to hit BSL by Dec but now I'm thinking August.

The first two pics are from the end of January and the last picture was taken the beginning of March after a 1-2 inch trim.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't used heat on my hair since Dec '10 so I've been doing nothing but air drying. I have a bit of new growth with varying degrees of shrinkage so my relaxed ends look so uneven and thin. I hope that I haven't experienced a set and that it's just the mind game that new growth plays during long stretches. I only do my length checks by gently pulling on my hair and it seems that BSL is closer than I think but I just I won't know for sure until I relax in June. A good trim is definitely in my future but I don't think it with stop me from making BSL this year.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 21, 2011)

Lets see if my updated signature shows

ETA: As you can see, BSL is a long ways away 

Hoping for BSB by December


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I love hearing your updates, they are always so inspirational for me
> 
> Pictures please



Here's a shoddy pic from my cell phone. I rollerset my hair the other day so I straightened the back just for you ma'am!  I'll try to get a better pic after my rollerset relaxes a bit. Right now it curls all the way back to SL.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Relaxer next weekend!! YAY cant wait to see my length. Havent straighten my hair since January. I did a  1-2inch trim so i should be back at the same length but with better ends. I'll rollerset tonight and keep the style til the weekend!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 21, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> Here's a shoddy pic from my cell phone. I rollerset my hair the other day so* I straightened the back just for you ma'am! * I'll try to get a better pic after my rollerset relaxes a bit. Right now it curls all the way back to SL.



I feel so special 

You look so much closer in that pic than in your siggy 
When was that trim? Is the bra strap up farther?
In person, my hair looks so much closer than what is looks like in the picture. In some of the pictures I took, that I didn't post up, my bra looks realllly low 

I have hope that by dec. my hair will be at BSB *shrugs*


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 21, 2011)

I have about an inch or an inch and a half.


----------



## chevere62 (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay yall so I just pulled my hair that is slightly stretched from curlformers and it touched my bra. I am not sure if I should trust it yet though. I will not believe it until I see it straightened. Since I am currently in another country without my beloved chi it looks like it will be another long 2.5 months. grrrr


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I feel so special
> 
> You look so much closer in that pic than in your siggy
> When was that trim? Is the bra strap up farther?
> ...



My siggy pic was in January and notice the ends on that pic were beveled under, unlike this pic. This bra is thicker but I've gained a little over an inch in almost 2 months. I average a little over .5" per month so that's right on target for me.

I've got just under 2" on my other bra. I'll post a better pic later this week so you can really tell the difference. 

Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Katherina (Mar 21, 2011)

Woot Woot!! 

Naw, I'm not BSL yet - sorry. 

But I only have 10 days left til I find out how close I am!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 22, 2011)

Dusted today still full apl. Bsl is looking so far away right now but at least my hair is healthy..


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 22, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> Dusted today still full apl. Bsl is looking so far away right now but at least my hair is healthy..



Health over length! The length will come with time even if it's not by our personal clock


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be DC in a few with some left over DC from last week and I will be adding Giovanni and some Emergencee..... I am going to try to dust my hair sometimes this week or so.....

After my relaxer I have been doing good with M&S my hair daily, my hair feels so dang on good.


----------



## polished07 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ladies it's been forever and a day! I seeing every1 is doing well still about 2.5 inches from reaching BSL im hoping to make it by sept! Ive air drying, protective styling and wearing my hair I'll be back in a sew by June ;-)


----------



## EccentricRed (Mar 23, 2011)

I am trying to hold off on straightening my hair until late April...the last time I straightened my hair in Jan. 2011 and I did a trim (I haven't done one of those since my BC in Feb 2010.) I'm about APL. BSL seems like such a mission, but I'm ready to conquer!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 23, 2011)

I straightened today! I have a lot of length in the back...Pic doesn't do it justice. I can really see the difference when I look in the mirror. I'm keeping it down until Sunday then that's it. Back to bizness!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I straightened today! I have a lot of length in the back...*Pic doesn't do it justice*. I can really see the difference when I look in the mirror. I'm keeping it down until Sunday then that's it. Back to bizness!!



I know the feeling 

I took a pic for my hair this past weekend, and it looked so much closer to APL than what is shows. Granted my siggy pic is a little decieving, but shoot next month i'm claiming it. 

It looks so much longer in person...plus I think my bra is really low


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok ladies i'm out. I just chopped 4 inches. Essentially BCing back to a medium sized fro! Truthfully I think I will trim an additional 2 inches before i'm satisfied. 

I'm happy with my trim! My twists already look *that* much better. 

Congrats to the ladies who have made BSL & the same to those of you who will acheive it in 2011! HHG.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I was in the bsl by dec 2010 but got a good trim in dec after my relaxer so I didn't make it. 

I was in a weave but took it out on Wednesday because my dh said he could see the tracks: lolll

I am in the hyh challenge until June and plan to continue again until dec. I stretched just to get an idea of where I'm at. 

What do you think? BSL seems so hard to get.


----------



## cbanks67 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi. My goal is to reach BSL by April so I will straighten my hair then and check in with photos.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 25, 2011)

discodumpling,

Don't drop 
The challenge ends Dec. 31, 2011..it's only the end of March. You got 9 months!


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Mar 26, 2011)

Natural Hair Princess said:


> Checking in with starting pics since I just took out my weave last week. I am spending WAY too much time playing with my hair lol!  I experienced good growth with wearing weaves for all of 2010 but the texture of my hair has suffered a bit.  The hair strands seem thinner, more porous, and rough to the touch.  Maybe from the synthetic hair used to braid my natural hair underneath the weave? Or just doing my installs back to back?  Not sure the reason, but now I'm trying to find a regimen to help my hair get healthier AND get longer.  Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated.
> 
> In the meantime the first pic I posted is my natural hair after I washed with Suave clarifying shampoo (then with Nexxus moisturizing shampoo) and conditioned with a cholesterol treatment, followed by a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> ...


Checking in 2 months since I last posted in January.  I've been so INTO my hair that I have suffered some damage and didn't retain much length these last 2 months .  I've been excessively washing and manipulating and flat-ironing my hair about once or twice a week. I've seen some major breakage around my nape and some split end.  So the easiest solution to stay out of my hair and stay away from heat was to deep condition, moisturize, then weave it up again!  So I'm in a sew-in weave for 2 months.  Will check in again when I remove it.  

I've attached a pic of my natural hair flat-ironed with some loose waves from bantu knots (before I installed my weave).


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Mar 26, 2011)

Pushing back my relaxer to next week which will be 11 weeks post. Im so anxious to see the length it is even after the trim in january. Hopefully its back at the same length(or longer) with nicer ends!! Im doing a rollerset tonight to help detangle hair and to have a nice style until the big day.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 27, 2011)

so i had my hair blown out and slightly trimmed on st. patrick's day.
now my bottom layer is even/blunt, but i'd still like to have the top layers shaped a little more at my next haircut on the 15th of april.

i wasn't thinking about my hair, so i didn't take any pictures from the back, but here's how the front of my hair was looking.

my new growth is starting to get a little unruly, so i've decided that my regimen for the next little while is going to consist of washing on sunday and wednesday.
wash day consists of shampooing, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing with cantu and grapeseed oil, and braiding into two cornrows. no other manipulation until the next wash day.

after the trim, my hair doesn't seem to be breaking quite as much, so i'm hoping that it was split ends that was causing the breakage.

hhj ladies!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 27, 2011)

my hair feels delicious...i cant style to save my life with the instyler but my hair is definitely softer and silkier than when i use my flat iron...that plus deep conditioning twice a week and my argan oil are doing wonders for my hair!


----------



## sj73 (Mar 27, 2011)

My signature is my latest update for this challenge.  I just posted a thread on my disappointing 4 month stretch.  Debating on whether I'm going to go back to a three month stretch instead.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm starting to suspect that the bra I wear for length checks sits too low erplexed


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 27, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> I'm starting to suspect that the bra I wear for length checks sits too low erplexed




shasha8685

That could definitely be the case. I just realized that most of my bras sit a smidge above MBL  Although I'm only 13 weeks post, I kept wondering why my hair seemed to be growing but not nearing my bra strap. I adjusted the shoulder straps so now my bra is more accurate and I think I'll hit BSL by the beginning of summer.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 27, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> shasha8685
> 
> That could definitely be the case. I just realized that most of my bras sit a smidge above MBL  Although I'm only 13 weeks post, I kept wondering why my hair seemed to be growing but not nearing my bra strap. I adjusted the shoulder straps so now my bra is more accurate and I think I'll hit BSL by the beginning of summer.



chasturner84

That's exactly what's happening to me! My hair is growing but BSL is so far away! I checked my length with another bra and my length is very close to BSL. I'm gonna adjust the straps of the other bra and see what happens with that


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

hi ladies!

it has been  like foreva since i've been on lhcf and when i get 5 min. to post, i never see this thread. (it's in my user cp, but i'm subbed to alot of threads, so this is way back..)

it's so good to come back here and see all the progress that's being made!!!!

nappystorm, having only an inch and a half is GREAT NEWS! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
plus, your hair is so healthy and full that i know it's gonna look fabulous (already does) so we'll be celebrating your arrival in no tme!

prettyhair73, that's a lovely pic, thanks for posting! you are really doing super well and the oiling has helped, right?

ojemba, it looks like you are ready to say hello to BSL!!!
it's right where your hand is in the picture, so CONGRATULATIONS!!!

cbanks67, welcome aboard!!! we can't wait to see those pics when you're ready to post!

esi.adokowa, those party pictures are fab and your hair looks great!

topnotch1010, you are averaging great growth AND RETAINING, so you will  be there in no time! plus, your hair has that "to die for shine" so i'm getting ready with my sunglasses, lol!

chasturner84, you know i've thought you were BSL a long time ago! 
(i BET that bra was the culprit!)
i'm 13 weeks post, too! when are you stretching to?
i hope to make it to the last of may, or maybe mid june which would make 6 months...whew!
we're at a phase when our hair's ng will pull it up so far that it doesn't look like it's growing, but it is.....we just have to believe and be patient......

do not despair, shasha8685 because i noticed the same thing with my bras.
i have a sports bra that has a base measuring 26 inches, which is definitely MBL territory for me. the bras definitely make a difference.

GraceV, great looking hair! gosh it looks soooo strong!!! you had me laughing at the part "my friends have had it with my bun"!
do you know i had the same thing happen where people have actually asked me "when are you going to wear your hair down"...lol....it's been ages and even THEY miss seeing my hair!

so, sweetpeadee, you can imagine what our suggestion will be for a good ps that enables laziness! they can get boring, but they really do work....

ms.tatiana, i'm so glad you've got a program that's working out well for you and those new products sound yummy! be sure to keep us posted on how they're working out for you!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2011)

shasha8685 - This happens to me all the time.  New bra, the BSL measurement changes, that is why I keep one bra, just for measurement purposes, lol



shasha8685 said:


> I'm starting to suspect that the bra I wear for length checks sits too low erplexed


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 29, 2011)

grow said:


> @chasturner84, you know i've thought you were BSL a long time ago!
> (i BET that bra was the culprit!)
> i'm 13 weeks post, too! when are you stretching to?
> i hope to make it to the last of may, or maybe mid june which would make 6 months...whew!
> we're at a phase when our hair's ng will pull it up so far that it doesn't look like it's growing, but it is.....we just have to believe and be patient......!


 
grow

I've been hovering around BSB for a while, but never really hit BSL. I have had a couple of small trims to keep my ends intact so I haven't really had a lot of progress 

I'm trying to stretch to the end of June/beginning of July which will be 6 months baby!!  Hopefully I'll be BSL by then 

My hair is definitely hiding its length which is frustrating because I keep thinking that my hair is breaking because it seems so short but I know that isn't the case. Patience Chas, patience.


----------



## GraceV (Mar 29, 2011)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> 
> @GraceV, great looking hair! gosh it looks soooo strong!!! you had me laughing at the part "my friends have had it with my bun"!
> ...


LOL grow. Thank you! I wore my hair down for a little over a week and that was enough for me, it's back in a bun! I was supposed to go out with my Aunty this past weekend, she goes: "Please whatever you do to your hair I don't want to see that your dinner roll." I DIED laughing. I think she got bun and dinner roll mixed up. It didn't help that she said it with a Nigerian accent so it came out sounding like "Deenah Rooll"


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 29, 2011)

grow said:


> so, @sweetpeadee, you can imagine what our suggestion will be for a good ps that enables laziness! they can get boring, but they really do work....


 
Hey grow! Missed you girlie!

I've been doing twists but they aren't lasting erplexed....so what would you suggest??? I think I may do 'natural micros' (not sure what they're called, but braid the hair only about half way down) or kinky twists. Something I can leave in for more than one week at a time...

Any and all suggestions greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2011)

This will be my starting pic ..


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 29, 2011)

THANKS!!! Everyone is really making progress!! 



grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> @prettyhair73, that's a lovely pic, thanks for posting! you are really doing super well and the oiling has helped, right?
> 
> ...



Your hair is awesome!!


KhandiB said:


> @shasha8685 - This happens to me all the time.  New bra, the BSL measurement changes, that is why I keep one bra, just for measurement purposes, lol


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank yoU!!


I feel like every few years Im back at the same point, because I start slacking, kids, hubby, work..ug!

Im determined to be MBL, but BSL first, and I will be by the end of the yr!



prettyhair73 said:


> THANKS!!! Everyone is really making progress!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is awesome!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel like my progress has been so stagnant. I know that's not true because I see new growth from the color. 

I need a sufferer style though. This high bun isn't going to cut it. I think I need to buckle down and put my hair in some braids. That way I can still have versatility, but it will last linger than if I did twists.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 30, 2011)

So its week 3 of my weave..

And Monday night I washed and conditioned my weave. Tuesday I got the front of the braids re-done and got some tracks tighted up and I also greased my scalp. My dryer is here and I can't wait to use it, but as much as I wanted to take my weave down at 4 weeks I really like this hair and I'm taking better care of it so I'm probably going to leave it in for 6 weeks, I'm not sure yet but I think I might.

grow don't just be gone for that long and not tell anyone where you been lol!!! Just playing hey girl... I hope with your busy schedule you still continuing to grow all that hair of yours. Take care!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 30, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> This will be my starting pic ..


 

I LOVE YOUR STARTING PIC   !!! Your ends are nice.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks!!!! That trim was long overdue, lol



ms.tatiana said:


> I LOVE YOUR STARTING PIC   !!! Your ends are nice.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I'd update since I haven't been here in a while.  I integrated Apple Cider Vinegar mixed with Lavender, Rosemary and Peppermint oils into my regimen about 6 weeks ago when I noticed my hair just was not what it used to be and none of the products I used seemed to work.  I first used it when I right before I conditioned but last week I used it as a pre-wash and my scalp has never been cleaner!  I swear my hair's addicted to the stuff lol.  I need to post pics but I'm already feeling a difference in how my hair feels and I think its translating into growth.  Hopefully I'll be able to post pics soon.  

If this keeps up, I'm aiming to make BSL sometime during the summer.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to join!!! I failed the BSL by Dec 2010 challenge. I hope I can achieve BSL this year. I will be starting my new hair regimen April 2011.

*What's your regimen?* 
Shampoo, protein treatment, condition, detangle, and blowdry my hair on medium/low heat once a month. Style in two-strand twists.

*What Products are you using?*
I will alternate between Mane N Tail Shampoo & Conditioner and Aussie Moist Shampoo & Conditioner. My protein treatment is Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor. I will use Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres when twisting my hair. If my hair needs moisture, I will use a little bit of S-Curl No Drip Formula.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* 
Leaving my hair alone in two strand twists. In previous years, I manipulated my hair alot and I used too much heat with the flat iron which kept my hair at APL.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
December

*Please include a Starting pic:*

Trimmed Straightened Hair - March 28th





Last time I did Twists - Feb 28th


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I know that I am late but I want to join. I'm getting a relaxer on saturday, and I will see how far away I am from BSL. I will put a starting pic after my relaxer


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 30, 2011)

Poohbear!  

Did I miss anyone else that recently joined?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 30, 2011)

bestblackgirl!


----------



## GraceV (Mar 30, 2011)

Checking in.
I noticed some broken hairs around my sink today. They were not shed hairs, but short little pieces here n there. I know I've been slacking with my protein treatments (from 2ce a month to once if at all) and using the comb senselessly and carelessly. I was stricter with my regimen earlier in my journey but as my hair has grown I've been cutting out important stuff. My hair is telling me something and I better listen if I want to hit BSL by December. SO... I will be modifying my current regimen of laziness.

Joico Reconstructor biweekly routine will be enforced.

Combing only when necessary. I'll be doing more finger combing.

Air-drying in a bun or 2 twists. I notice my ends dry weird when I air-dry with the hair hanging down.

I'm still trying to figure out my PSing. I've bunned for most of my journey and I'm starting to notice a W. I trimmed about an inch off today. My plan is to trim another 2 inches off when I hit my goal. 

As for products, the only area I've had a challenge with recently is with leave-ins. I purchased some SheaMoisture products. I hope they work so I can stop shopping for leave-ins.

Relax every 11-12 weeks with ORS lye.
Wash 1x per week with a sulfate shampoo (my scalp needs it).
Co-wash at least 1x per week.
DC 1x per week

I guess I'm officially in this challenge with all this info I just put out. My siggy could be my starting point.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys I'm really frustrated with my hair. 

My ends are a ratty mess. 

I don't have a style.

And I hate my straight ends.

I feel like doing a major cut and just starting over. 

I don't know what to do. I feel like I went from 10 to 0 really soon.


----------



## GraceV (Mar 30, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Guys I'm really frustrated with my hair.
> 
> My ends are a ratty mess.
> 
> ...



Girl I feel you! I was this close >< to getting a cut today cos I wanted to even up my ends. I thought about how devastated I would be if the stylist cut too much (my usual "hair cutter" is out of town) so I satisfied the urge with a mini trim and a promise to cut when I hit my goal. Do you think a trim (rather than a major cut) might help you feel better about your ends?

I've given up on style for now as I am clueless when it comes to anything beside a bun. How do you usually wear your hair? The ladies here might be able to suggest other options. There are also some threads/challenges for styling your hair. Might have to search for them though and join.

I've heard that stepping up your make-up and accessories game (if you have any) can compensate for boring hair. Would you try that?

One more thing:  Hang in there!!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 30, 2011)

Updated pic in siggy ......


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

topnotch1010 You are almost at BSL!!!

ImanAdero Don't give up!!!! Maybe a nice trim will straighten everything out as GraceV suggested. I would hate to see you cut out of frustration and lose everything that has been gained.

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to you ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 31, 2011)

I did an unofficial length check last night (no heat, just lightly pulling) and my hair has finally hit the top of my bra strap! I'm not relaxing until the end of June (6 mths post) but I am so excited!!! I have been wearing PS 24/7 since Jan 1 and I think it has finally paid off!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 31, 2011)

grow, 
thanks, and good to hear from you again!

chasturner84, that is awesome news! 
can't wait to see those yummy pictures after your relaxer


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 31, 2011)

@esi.adokowa

Hey, thanks! How's it going?! 

I would love to blast you guys with progress pics, but I can't since I'm in HYH. I was just looking at my calendar and I noticed that I would normally be doing my happy dance in preparation for my relaxer in 2-3 weeks but I have a looong way to go. 6 month stretches are brutal when you are focused on making it to your next length goal


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 31, 2011)

chasturner84

That's awesome girl!!! I know your progress pics are gonna be awesome when you post them!

Oh, and I took your advice about the bra....I adjusted my straps and bam! I am grazing BSL (just like you).

...oh and is it me or does it seem like we have been close progress wise for a while?


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 31, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> @chasturner84
> 
> That's awesome girl!!! I know your progress pics are gonna be awesome when you post them!
> 
> ...


 
shasha8685

Thanks! I was so relieved when I realized that I wasn't going crazy and I WAS making progress. Darn bra!  And yes, we have been close in progress for a while and I think it's wonderful because we should hit out length goals around the same time! 

*in my creepy voice* I will be watching you!!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 31, 2011)

chasturner84

CONGRATS!!!! 

When you get that fresh relaxer you are doing to be on point this summer


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 31, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @chasturner84
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> When you get that fresh relaxer you are doing to be on point this summer


 
ms.tatiana

Thanks! June can't get here fast enough!:reddancer:I miss the "relaxer swang" my hair has


----------



## yoli184 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is an update on my progress. I am currently 2 weeks post.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 31, 2011)

chasturner84 your reveal is going to be amazing!  Personally, I know that I can't wait to see it!  Congrats on BSL!!!


----------



## Katherina (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm straightening and dusting Saturday! I will probably do a length check as well. I may post pics ... IDK


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 1, 2011)

so my hair is doing good...maybe that's im soooo bored with it :/


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 1, 2011)

Seeing my new length really motivated me. My hair is back up, doused with coconut, jojoba, safflower and rosemary essential oil. I am still taking my vitamins and using those oils. I am looking forward to another 3-4 inches of growth by June.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I have not been here in a while and I kinda fell off but I am back and trying hard to reach this milestone! It seems so far away


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 1, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> @chasturner84 your reveal is going to be amazing!  Personally, I know that I can't wait to see it!  Congrats on BSL!!!



Thanks, but I can't wait until YOUR reveal, dear! We're challenge buddies . I wonder where the other ladies are who started in the APL challenge with us and how they're doing especially Salsarisma <---she hasn't been on here in a long time.



Katherina said:


> I'm straightening and dusting Saturday! I will probably do a length check as well. I may post pics ... IDK



PLEASE post pics! I love seeing progress pics 



4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. I have not been here in a while and I kinda fell off but I am back and trying hard to reach this milestone! It seems so far away



It does seem like this milestone is far away especially when you're checking for progress frequently, like I was. I think the best thing I could have ever done was hide my hair...it saved me from being discouraged each time I looked in the mirror. 

Stay on your reggie!!!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 3, 2011)

Goodness, I'm a horrible challengee - I haven't posted an update in ages!!

Pic on the left is from my touch up on Dec. 29, 2010, I had about 2 inches trimmed off. Due to long strand breakage my hair thinned out and I didn't want to keep those horrible ends. After the cut my hair was at the number 2 line.

The pic on the right is from my last touch up on March 13th. I grew an inch in 10 weeks, whhhooooooooo, putting me at the number 3 line. Line 4 is BSB for me, and the seemingly ever-elusive BSL is at line 5 for me.

I'm currently 3 weeks post and looking to stretch for 8-9 weeks. Crossing my fingers for another inch of growth!

HHG ladies!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Apr 3, 2011)

taking a break from the wig and will switch to bunning until im 8wks post (currently 4 wks post)


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 3, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Goodness, I'm a horrible challengee - I haven't posted an update in ages!!
> 
> Pic on the left is from my touch up on Dec. 29, 2010, I had about 2 inches trimmed off. Due to long strand breakage my hair thinned out and I didn't want to keep those horrible ends. After the cut my hair was at the number 2 line.
> 
> ...



Great Progress!!!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 3, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Great Progress!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Katherina (Apr 3, 2011)

Negatives: 

I had one heck of a time detangling yesterday  and didn't straighten my hair. I plan to do it sometime this week. 

I saw white dots on the ends of all my strands so I know I need to dust when I straighten. 

Positives:

I haven't seen hardly any mid-strand breaks (the ones that form an L shape or have a frayed point along the strand) since my last cut of 2.5" in January. I used to have them on every strand. No mo'! 

My hair is soft with minimal / no product - something I thought impossible until I grew out my heat damage. 

I think my hair will reach BSL by my goal - mid June.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 3, 2011)

Last week I joined this challenge, and I said I would come back with a starting pic. My goal is to be full BSL by December 2011.

I dont have a fix regimen. I plan to not stretch for many weeks for the spring/summer.  So 10-11 weeks is as far I will go until fall. I plan to wear Protective Style, protective syle, and more protective styles with my own hair of course. (I cant wear extension, wigs, or weave or else i will def have setbacks) . I really want to be BSL this year.

I had a relaxer yesterday 4/2/11. This is my hair as of now. I tried taking the pics by myself, and this is the best i could do. Sorry


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Apr 3, 2011)

Comparison Update.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still in. Here is then (June 31, 2010):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=7333&pictureid=104521

Here is now (April 3, 2010):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=7331&pictureid=104517

I think I'll make it this year!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is where I am at now I hope it shows.... I am not sure how to post pictures...erplexed  For some reason it wont allow me to do any as an attachment .  I think I will be BSL by summer at this rate.  


file:///C:/Users/Bigesrac/Pictures/2011-04-03/062.JPG


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 4, 2011)

UUUUGH!  it didnt post the pic!  I will try again later, I have to feed my son... smh.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 4, 2011)

The first pic was taken yesterday, and the second is a comparison from March 12th to April 3rd. Ive made progress with the aide of sulfer a la NJoy and PSing with half wigs and lace wigs. Im looking forward to hitting BSL by July. My hair was was fully flat ironed in the first comparison pic but just blowdried and brushed back in the second so its slightly longer. I just did an oil rinse but I need to find a lighter oil for my texture. I plan on flat ironing for my birthday in December, hopefully I will be long past BSL and on my way to MBL. I need to work on the front of my hair more, I know the back is and will grow but the front was damaged last year chemically and its taking FOREVER to bounce back, I guess my hair is reluctant to grow out the way it was because its mad at me for what I let others do to it... Its just now growing like normal... Never again.


Correction:  I have to change the pictures that I wanted to post bc some wont attach... The first pic was taken on March 12th and the second was taken yesterday...


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 5, 2011)

It does seem like this milestone is far away especially when you're checking for progress frequently, like I was. I think the best thing I could have ever done was hide my hair...it saved me from being discouraged each time I looked in the mirror. 

Stay on your reggie!!! [/QUOTE]

@chasturner84, Thanks for that. In addition to sulfur apps to my scalp a few times a week, I have been just cowashing and putting my hair away in a half wig. The less I see it, the less I stress about it. I know I am almost 17 weeks post relaxer and I hope I am in for a nice surprise when I do finally relax. I think this is the longest I have stretched and I am hoping to be blown away. 

ETA:  Somehow, I didn't quote right!


----------



## GraceV (Apr 5, 2011)

Update. I got a trim.

I had someone trim my hair this morning so I'm back at (I think) APL or just above it (LHCF won't let me attach pics, I'll see about making it my siggy). I was going to wait till I hit BSL to trim but I  was tired of my ends. My hair doesn't grow evenly but I'm glad the ends  are kinda uniform now.

I had stated before that I started to notice a W. I had to let it go. I  just have to make sure I make the necessary changes to prevent that from  happening again.

I got to the previous length by bunning 99% of the time, I think that's  where the W came from. I still plan to bun but I've got to figure out a  healthier way to do it. Any tips?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing new over here ... 

I'm still in my weave, I was thinking about getting the Yasmine half wig, because I just like the way it looks. I'll probably only going to keep this weave in for 4 weeks, I love it, but I want a new look, PLUS I want to try a deep condition with my new hair dryer   !


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 6, 2011)

So this week I tried something new. 
A twistout with flat twists. 
It looked really nice, was fairly easy to do, and required zero combing from friday until Tuesday. 
So tonight I'm lying in bed with my hair twisted up again. 
I'll post pictures this time since I know I like the style. 

Hhj ladies!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 6, 2011)

So here are the pictures. 
I changed the position of the twists this time around.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 6, 2011)

esi.adokowa - VERY NICE!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 6, 2011)

very pretty, esi.adokowa


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 6, 2011)

TruMe said:


> @esi.adokowa - VERY NICE!!


 


IntheMix08 said:


> very pretty, @esi.adokowa


 
thanks ladies.

today was my first time uploading pictures directly from my iphone with the lhcf app.
didn't realize the pictures would be so huge!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like everybody is making progress! My hair won't be "done" until June--but my sister may going on the Oprah show and I may be going with so that will be the ONLY exception to getting my hair flat-ironed. Otherwise I'm up until June 30 (length check/trim). I am determined to get to BSL by December. 

I may jump the broom December 31 so that will be the day it comes "out"!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 7, 2011)

prettyhair73

Gotta do it big for the Oparh show, hope its a everything she loves show 




prettyhair73 said:


> Looks like everybody is making progress! My hair won't be "done" until June--but my sister may going on the Oprah show and I may be going with so that will be the ONLY exception to getting my hair flat-ironed. Otherwise I'm up until June 30 (length check/trim). I am determined to get to BSL by December.
> 
> I may jump the broom December 31 so that will be the day it comes "out"!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 7, 2011)

my hair is okay...i missed placed my comb and used rubber bands *dont stone me* on my french braids twice so breakage  ..and ive been stressing ALOT lately so i think thats why my shedding is all  which makes me stress even more lol...ive really been enjoying airdrying in a wrap with my grapeseed oil and i love the look of my french braids now so yay new low mani style...i havent used heat in weeks and wont till i get some substantial new growth...my bangs have grown out over my eyes so i think im going to grow them out for now and maybe cut them again for the new school year...my hair is also wonky because i finished off four diff. cowash conditioners 3 of which that i will not be purchasing again due to tangles, breakage,build-up, and formula changes (HE LTR, Suave Rosemary Mint, Suave Coconut) so im probably going to do my restorative mask one n' only argan oil this weekend and my lustrasilk organic cholesterol this weekend as well try tying my ends with conditioner/ oil soaked yarn bows.....or something lol

ETA: My restorative mask fixed the problem . Also i believe some of the tangles may have been due to the fact that i have been washing my hair under the sink lately versus the shower where i normally do it. Going back to the shower method!!


----------



## EccentricRed (Apr 7, 2011)

Checking in.  I have been bunning and wearing puffs for the most part lately.  I keep looking at my Chi flat iron and I think it's talking to me, "use me, use me!"  

However, I will fight to urge for another two weeks, then it's length check time.  I'll post a pic as soon as I take one!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just cowashed my hair using HE LTR, doing good!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 10, 2011)

Took my weave out.

Friday: I used my clarifying shampoo and let my hair air dry.
Saturday: I deep conditioned with my dryer, then i oiled with Hot 6 Oil, and used JBCO for my edges.

My hair is now in 6 braids that are pinned up, I will be rocking my Yasmine half wig this week 

Here's a quick length check.... 





I look really fat and buff in this picture


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 10, 2011)

I got a sew in yesterday b cuz I really want to hide my hair....lol.. I usually wear wigs with my hair braided but I am always tempted to do something with it. I have not had a sew in since 2yrs ago. I clarified, did a protein treatment, dc , moisturized the night before. I will be washing and dc 1-2wks and moisturizing/protein with african royale brx, chi keratin mist and elasta qp h two spray every other day.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Took my weave out.
> 
> Friday: I used my clarifying shampoo and let my hair air dry.
> Saturday: I deep conditioned with my dryer, then i oiled with Hot 6 Oil, and used JBCO for my edges.
> ...



Ends look thicker


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 11, 2011)

ms.tatiana, i have to cosign on Curlybeauty's post; your hair looks really healthy!

hair cut on friday!
can't wait to have lovely blunt ends. 

hhj ladies.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Apr 11, 2011)

Checking in   I recently trimmed about 1.5" off but my hair really, really needed it.  Hubby helped me take a pic  He's involved in my hair growth journey and actually questioned me if I should be trimming my hair if my goal was to reach BSL.    Gotta love him.


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 11, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Checking in  I recently trimmed about 1.5" off but my hair really, really needed it. Hubby helped me take a pic  He's involved in my hair growth journey and actually questioned me if I should be trimming my hair if my goal was to reach BSL.  Gotta love him.


 
Love how full your hair is!  You're not far at all from BSL...Congrats on the progress!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks chasturner84    It seem like BSL is taking forever but i'll get there.  HHG!


----------



## Tara_Iggles_is_back (Apr 11, 2011)

So this is going to take a loooong time for me. Thought I didn't have a relaxer, my hair was jacked up from just general poor care, and braids. Soooo, I decided to do the BC this last week. April 2nd. So now I am dealing with MAJOR dryness, my hair feels like carpet--but I'm not trippin', at least I don't have split ends anymore  I'll post a pic later on today.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get these sew-ins and tuck my hair away for a while 

I need to just throw it up, and stop obsessing.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not officially in this challenge (or any challenge) but I also hope for BSL at the end of the year...I wish you all luck "sprinkles fairy dust"! 
I've been diligent in my scalp massages starting a month ago to help me get there....off to massage now


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2011)

Ladies!!!! Just wanted to sprinkle a little   for you BSL Challengers!!!!


----------



## belleza (Apr 11, 2011)

I know I'm late, but I'm in!


----------



## Nelli04 (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't posted in a whilee...after my setback

I have been braiding my hair and rocking braidouts for the last couple of months...I plan to straighten my hair again for my graduation and Vegas trip, which is Memorial day weekend. Hopefully my hair is at least back to full APL by then.
*crosses fingers*


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 11, 2011)

decided to use Vo5 as a leave-in since i havent found one yet and sealed my ends with grapeseed oil...lets see how this works out...


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 11, 2011)

I keep my hair moist, moist, moist. I washed it today with the Shea Moisture shea butter moisturizing shampoo and conditioned with the Shea Moisture balancing conditioner. Slathered it with my coconut, rosemary, safflower and Grapeseed mix, then put a little bit of the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on. Just braided it and used my Shea butter/EVOO/Avocado/Grapeseed/Safflower and Coconut oil mix. 


My daily do...


----------



## mstar (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so excited for my length check next week! 

Haven't straightened my hair since the end of October...I was grazing APL then. I've gotten 3 inches of growth in the 5 months since then, maybe a little more, so I'm praying that I'll finally be APL again.

I took down my sew-in over the weekend, did my Nioxin Scalp Renew treatment, then hennaed for 4 hours. I'll do a BKT on Friday/Saturday, then get my hair professionally pressed sometime next week for my length check.

Right now, I'm just wearing a few large twists (I do a week of serious moisture and no styling after each henna treatment.) The difference in the thickness of my twists is AMAZING...I've never had fat twists like this before! (mine were always painfully thin and anemic looking.) The combination of BKT and henna is really working to thicken my hair, and I'm so grateful for that. I doubt there is anyone on LHCF with finer strands than mine, so any increase in thickness means the world to me.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 12, 2011)

so i fell off my stretch yesterday.

i have a hair appointment on friday, and even i couldn't get through my insane amount of new growth/tangles.
it was just a hot mess.
i couldn't see how i was even going to make it to friday.
so i relaxed (more texlaxed, really) and i feel so much better.
i don't think that not combing my hair daily works for me though.
i couldn't tell if it was shed hair or what, but i seemed to be losing a large amount of hair when it came time to detangle.

anyway, that's enough blabbing for now.
i'll post pictures after friday.

hhj ladies!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I updated a while back with pics of my hair reaching BSL. Well now that I'm here, I don't know what else to really update with so I'll be here to cheer people on. Thanks everyone for the support and for this thread, I don't think I could've made it without the push from LHCF.  Happy hair growing everyone.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive beeen wearing alot of wash n goes lately, im enjoying the freedom of it....

finally DCd after weeks of skipping out


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 13, 2011)

I am 5 mos post and will probably go to 7 mos. 
As I washed and did an overnight D/C and I think I am BSL now but only claim it after my relaxer and trim.

Goal for 2011 i s MBL


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Update:* I'm in love with my Apple Cider Vinegar + rosemary, lavender and peppermint oil rinse!  On my last wash day I got my hair straightened and I can see the retention!  I've always had scalp problems but never could find out what was wrong and it prevented me from retaining length consistently, but when I started paying attention to my pH balance and using my ACV rinse my hair felt cleaner when I washed it and my scalp was so much better.  So I'm very happy with where I'm at right now!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: I updated a while back with pics of my hair reaching BSL. Well now that I'm here, I don't know what else to really update with so I'll be here to cheer people on. Thanks everyone for the support and for this thread, I don't think I could've made it without the push from LHCF.  Happy hair growing everyone.





 on BSL, Aireen!  

​


----------



## belleza (Apr 15, 2011)

Are we talking about top or bottom of bra-strap?


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 15, 2011)

Gah! why am I just now seeing this thread!?  is it too late to join ladies?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 15, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> Gah! why am I just now seeing this thread!? is it too late to join ladies?


 


No it's not to late to join. We still have a long way until Dec 2011 

WELCOME!!!


----------



## belleza (Apr 15, 2011)

Fo real ya'll - I was thinking bottom of brastrap, but I'm not sure.  Can I get some holla?


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 15, 2011)

belleza said:


> Fo real ya'll - I was thinking bottom of brastrap, but I'm not sure. Can I get some holla?


 
IMO, when your hair touches your brastrap, it's BSL. Now, when the majority of your hair is at the bottom of your brastrap, you are full BSL.


----------



## belleza (Apr 15, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> IMO, when your hair touches your brastrap, it's BSL. Now, when the majority of your hair is at the bottom of your brastrap, you are full BSL.



Thanks mama that really helps.  I thought I was fixin to get kicked out of this challenge.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 15, 2011)

Checking in. Cowashing daily, and rocking a wash n go pin up/ clip up/ twist up minimum 5 days of the week for protective styling like this:






Recently celebrated my 1 year natural anniversary and got a trim. I'm past APL and inching toward BSL:


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 15, 2011)

did an awesome braid out today but i suck at taking pics of braid outs


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello ladies, just checking in again. I am still cowashing my sulfur out every morning and then putting my hair away in a wig/half wig. I finally went and purchased the Tammy wig and I must say I am in love with it because it matches my new growth pretty good for the most part! 

I think this will make my stretch even easier now that I have it. I am 18 weeks post tomorrow. Shoot, I will probably go and buy a few more of them since I like the way it looks on me! Also, I DC'D with The One N Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask and I looove it! It has my hair feeling soooo smooth and moisturized. I'm going to stock up on this as well.

Aireen, Congrats on making BSL!!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> on BSL, Aireen!
> 
> ​





4everbeautifull1 said:


> Aireen, Congrats on making BSL!!!



Thank you both!  If anyone is curious my hair is at the bottom of the bra strap.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 15, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 I purchased Tammy too! I  it!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> did an awesome braid out today but i suck at taking pics of braid outs



chelseatiara how did you do it?

plaits or cornrows?

products?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> @4everbeautifull1 I purchased Tammy too! I  it!


 

shasha8685, Girl, I am in love with this wig! I am seriously contemplating making the drive to the BSS to buy a few more just to have on hand. I just bought the one I have the other day!


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 15, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> shasha8685, Girl, I am in love with this wig! I am seriously contemplating making the drive to the BSS to buy a few more just to have on hand. I just bought the one I have the other day!



4everbeautifull1 you should! You never know when you need a backup. I just got mine the other day (ordered it from blackhairspray)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been MIA. I'm inches from BSL...still in need of trim so I won't be claiming BSL anytime soon but hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 15, 2011)

Cross-posted in apl 2011 and bsl 2011.

I had a serious trim today. I got the ends cut into a really blunt, crisp cut. 

I really like it, and now I'm finally feeling comfortable about claiming full shoulder length. 
Next stop apl!

Hhj ladies.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

belleza and bestblackgirl!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

pretty hair, esi.adokowa!


----------



## JollyGal (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I don't think that I checked in last month so here is a mini update from march - I cut an inch off of my ends and wore my hair in twists washing my hair once a week.

Here is my monthly check in.
Since starting this challenge (3 months ago?), I've been wearing my hair in
 small-medium twists for up to one month. I have not used heat and I wash my hair once a week.
Tomorrow I'll be taking out my twists and wearing a different style for the week. I'll twist my hair during the easter holidays.

I need to step up the everyday head massages with JBCO

Happy hair growing ladies. We will get there


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 15, 2011)

My stylist wanted to trim my hair but she is a bit heavy handed so I don't want her too. When/if I go back in June to get my hair flat-ironed, I am thinking about going to a supercuts or something to let them do it.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 15, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> My stylist wanted to trim my hair but she is a bit heavy handed so I don't want her too. When/if I go back in June to get my hair flat-ironed, I am thinking about going to a supercuts or something to let them do it.



prettyhair73 Go to SuperCuts! They actually trim! 

Besides, if you're having doubts about your stylist being heavy handed with the scissors, that is your sign to not let her do it!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 16, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> @chelseatiara how did you do it?
> 
> plaits or cornrows?
> 
> products?



Curlybeauty

I wet my hair with a spray bottle and then use a VO5 as a leave-in them seal with grapeseed oil and do 4 cornrows to the back.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 16, 2011)

Doing good, I have some henna on my head as I type and sitting under my conditioning cap letting it marinate. After taking this out I will be doing a DC and putting in my curlformers. I may come back with a picture later.....


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got out the shower & its Playoff Sunday I'm feeling good...

My hair was in 6 big braids, but I noticed it made my halfwig look funny so I just did them over into four braids and put some Tea Tree Oil on them. Now they are wrapped up. I'll put my wig on in a minute, before I get company and they look at me all crazy....

I want a straight hair weave for Easter so I will look into that this week...


----------



## csmith4204 (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't been on for AWHILE but I think I made BSL or close?? I wasn't expecting to reach it this soon but I just happened to check the length because I was bored. 
Am I just imagining it???


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 17, 2011)

csmith4204 said:


> I haven't been on for AWHILE but I think I made BSL or close?? I wasn't expecting to reach it this soon but I just happened to check the length because I was bored.
> Am I just imagining it???



The pic is small in your siggy, but it definitely looks like you're SUPER close, if not there already!  Can you post a larger pic?


----------



## csmith4204 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry. Here's another one.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to be BSL by December too.
But I've been really scissor happy these past few months.  I need to stop if I wanna make it.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 17, 2011)

csmith4204 - you wear your bra much lower than I do  , so I'd say you're definitely BSL   Congrats!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been trying on ALL my bras to see which one I want to measure with 

I never realized how low they really sit 

When I claim BSL i'm going to claim MBL too


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 17, 2011)

Curlybeauty -  It's so funny you say that, cuz I every time I see your siggy pic, that's exactly what I'm thinking lol. Two birds with one stone


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 17, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Curlybeauty -  It's so funny you say that, cuz I every time I see your siggy pic, that's exactly what I'm thinking lol. Two birds with one stone



bride91501  when I hit the top of the strap I will claim BSL and when I hit right under it (even if it is 5 strands  ) I will be claiming MBL


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 17, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> bride91501  when I hit the top of the strap I will claim BSL and when I hit right under it (even if it is 5 strands  ) I will be claiming MBL



And I won't be mad at all  And when the length check police come knocking, come holla at your girl....I gotchu


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd like to join!!! Hopefully I'm not too late 



*What's your regimen?* Apply mega-tek and oil mix daily - Saturate hair with sesame and olive oil while Deep conditioning (when out of weaves) - Spray braids with Elasta QP leave in conditioner

*
What Products are you using? *Mega Tek - Elasta QP (Moisterizer and leave in - Sesame and Olive oil

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* Wearing sew -in's as a Protective style 3 months at a time. 

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* I'm not sure how long it will take me to get there. Hopefully by September I can claim it.

*Please include a Starting pic:*


----------



## djkforeal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey BSL 2011'ers, 
I have not posted in a while either but I am still in this challenge and trying to reach my goal.  I recently straightned my hair and decided that it was time for a minor trim (even though it ended up being not so minor & I didn't mind).  I am still wearing lace wigs on a daily basis and keeping my hair braided and moisturized underneath.  I do not comb my hair for several days at a time and that has worked best for me.  I have recorded a couple of snippets of me trimming my hair on my blog if you care to see some of my length progress, I still have a ways to go.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd like to join!! I was overly ambitious and joined the MBL Challenge first ....and I've already had a minor set-back. 

*What's your regimen?* relax every 12-16 weeks. wash & deep condition weekly. protein treatment bi-weekly. moisturize & seal, then air-dry. flat iron or use Curlformers to style. apply JBCO/PPO mix to scalp 3 days per week.

*What Products are you using?* KeraCare Moisturizing Sulfate-free Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner, Aphogee 2-Min Recon., Infusium 23 Leave-In, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In, Mizani Coconut Soufflé, Chi Silk Infusion.

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?* Low manipulation & protective styles. My nape grows a lot slower than the rest of my hair so I'm not going to use ponytail elastics for the remainder of the year. I use banana clips & a Magic Bun to wear it up.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?* no specific time

Starting pic: currently 9 weeks post. _(pls excuse the dirty mirror )_


----------



## Shana' (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, I haven't checked in for a while but I'm still trying to reach BSL. Two days ago I took off 1-2 inches of crazy ends. I haven't relaxed since Dec but I plan to in June(for my 30th b-day). I plan to be BSL at that point.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't been in here in a while, but even though I don't see progress, I feel like my hair is progressing. I'm not so frustrated with it as I was a month and a half ago. 

I think the ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor has something to do with it. It's been helping my brittle highlighted hair. 

I hope to be BSL by the end of the year and hopefully I get a good growth spurt this summer!


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 18, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> I'd like to join!!! Hopefully I'm not too late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dollface0023
 You're almost there! I'd say 2 inches? 4 months? I'd say you'll def make it by September!

ETA: I've been following your blog for months and saw the link in signature just now and did a double take, like issss tthaattt? Yes it is!! haha! Love your blog!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 18, 2011)

hello my fellow bsl chasers!  I've been hiding my hair in buns for what seems like forever.  I flat ironed my hair yesterday and have been checking out my length in the mirror.  I think it's definitely grown since December.  I'm very excited to see any progress because winter months are typically not good for me and hair growth.  Also, I'm currently 9 weeks and aiming 20 weeks (June 30th HYH challenge end date).  So far so good, but longest stretch was 16 weeks, so wish me luck ladies.  


~~~~~~~


 dollface0023 and MsKikiStar!!! I'll be adding you to the list! Keep us updated!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Apr 18, 2011)

just checking in ... trimmed half an inch from my hair, DC, and braided my hair up. Currently 7 wks post and not sure when imma relax next


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 19, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @dollface0023
> You're almost there! I'd say 2 inches? 4 months? I'd say you'll def make it by September!
> 
> ETA: I've been following your blog for months and saw the link in signature just now and did a double take, like issss tthaattt? Yes it is!! haha! Love your blog!


 
Thank you so much. Ugh, I hope i can retain all of my length. I really want to even out my ends, but im trying to wait it out...

lol, thats so cool! Thanks for following. Im going to check out your blog right now


----------



## Katherina (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a nightmare that my mom cut my hair to SL after reaching BSL!!!! I was so frightened!


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 19, 2011)

Katherina said:


> I had a nightmare that my mom cut my hair to SL after reaching BSL!!!! I was so frightened!



You should put this in the thread about things you now do since joining LHCF lol!  Seriously, instead of dreaming of being naked in public, you go to SL.  
Gotta love this place.


Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nelli04 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think I'll make BSL this year...I've decided to cut my hair for graduation. I was really hoping to be BSL by graduation and since thats not going to happen, I am just going to get a cute hair style for graduation and summer instead...and also focus on the health of my hair versus mainly length.

so I am going to get a bob hair cut and dye my bangs a reddish/orangish color I had before. My hair still has a lot of heat damage ends that are about 5-6 inches long...with this hair cut I'll probably be getting rid of about 3 inches of it which is great IMO. So instead of being APL I'll be a little passed shoulder length.

here's the look I am going for (shorter in the back, longer in the front):


----------



## ojemba (Apr 19, 2011)

Good day ladies 

My update: I am so close. I got an weave install last week. I'm hoping to keep for 10 weeks. Hopefuly I'll be there when I take it out. I am in the HYH challenge so I'm only measuring the back, which has always been the thinest area. So I'm really satisfied that it looks this good.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 21, 2011)

A watched pot really doesn't boil.

Yesterday was the most anti-climatic relaxer day update ever. Hair looks like it's at the same length it was in March but with a more U shape. I'm gonna have to hide me hair so I'm not in it all the time.


Left pic is March (hair was flat ironed), right pic is April (relaxer day)

:sigh:

ETA: I take that back. My hair has grown some. I think most of the progress can be seen in the rest of my hair trying to catch up to the longest length..hence the U shape


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Today I co-washed my hair, I decided to not get a weave so I get a mo-hawk with my hair.

I totally like how my hair is looking my ponytails are getting longer and longer...


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am still in my weave, its only been about 2wks and I am ready to take it out...lol..I have been really lazy and only washed my hair one time with no DC since I had my weave. I usually wash and DC weekly. I have stayed on top of moisturizing my hair 3 times a week with african royal brx spray and CHI keratin mist. Before I got my weave installed it seem like my hair is the same length as my Dec siggy pic. I am gonna need a major trim when I take the weave out so I may be cutting all my progress. I have not had a trim since last July


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 23, 2011)

Last night I literally had a dream about my hair! In my dream I was WL, so this tells me I need to step my hair care game up!

I'm in need of a scalp massage though because it's dry and itchy (but not flaky). So I need some good oils on my scalp and some good moisture for my hair!

Currently about 15 braids and those braids are in a bun.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 23, 2011)

Im in dire need of a trim


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 23, 2011)

Decided to check in. I washed and DC'ed overnight on Thursday night. Friday, I airdried and flat ironed with my new Conair steam iron. I have to say that my hair has NEVER felt this way after straightening unless it was rollerset. It is sooooo soft! I love it! It's definitely a staple. 

Anywho, I pin-curled my hair overnight so my hair is nice and soft and slightly curly at the ends. I am also proud to say that I have a few strands of hair BARELY touching BSL when I pull it down. I think I'll claim it in December though, when I'm REALLY there.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just washed and cond my sew in. I sprayed my braids and weave with CHI keratin mist, elasta qp h two spray. I suppose  to roll my hair with caruso steam rollers tomorrow


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 24, 2011)

Checking in:
Today is supposed to be my wash day, but I ended up washing Thursday night because my scalp was itching like crazy. It feels strange not having to do my hair.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to join! 

*What's your regimen?*


1. Pre-poo (Aloe Vera Juice and Coconut Oil)

2. Dry Finger Detangle and Twist Prep  (Done the day before as well)

3. Water Rinse

4. Shampoo (Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut Shampoo)

5. Condition and Finger Detangle as needed or Deep Condition w/ Steamer (Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment)

5. Plop (Hair Turban or Towel)

6. Moisturize (Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1)

7. Seal (Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave In and Coconut or Castor Oil)

**Moisturize and seal every 2-3 days
**I do protein treatments every 2 months with Aphogee Two Step Treatment (after I shampoo and proceed with a deep condition)
**I clarify my hair every two months (Suave Clarifying Shampoo) usually before I do a protein treatment.
**Trim every 3-4 months.

PROTECTIVE STYLES:

-Two Strand Twists
-Flat Twists
-Updos
-Twist Extensions

*What Products are you using?*

See above

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*

Protective styling as much as possible and applying NJoy's Sulphur Mix to my scalp.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*

December 2011

*Please include a Starting pic:*






I am just at line 4 (each line is 1 inch apart). I need to make it to line 7 to graze BSL and line 8 would be full BSL.


----------



## maddywoo (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I'm a little late but I would love to join this!

Right now I'm just washing my hair every 4-6 days with Trader Joe's Balancing Moisture shampoo and Suave Humecrant as conditioner. Each time I shampoo I DC with something, right now its Shea Moisture Deep Conditioner Masque. When thats all done, I put in Kinky Curly Leave-In and style to...whatever I feel at the time. HAHA

Everyday I moisture in the morning with S-curl and seal with olive oil. I'm not doing much with my hair these days.

As long as I get it by December, challenge is not failed, no specifics just work 

I'll get a picture ASAP


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Just showing some love! Hi Ladies!!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 24, 2011)

to the fun, .:Eden:. and maddywoo!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 24, 2011)

Today, I cowashed my hair with GVP Conditioning Balm and slicked my hair up to into a bun.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am DCing at the moment after I wash out, I am going to try doing a ponytail roller set using about 5 ponytails and 2 rollers on each. I hope it works out well.....


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Apr 25, 2011)

still rocking my wig BUT i been feeling "blah" about my hair lately (even though its braided up)


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 25, 2011)

bout to cowash my hair and braid it up for a braid out tomorrow...


----------



## fivetimestwo (Apr 25, 2011)

I did the BC 7 weeks ago and have been wearing my hair out ever since. I just bought a new lacefront so I'm about to go back to protective styling. I'm alternating between the lacefront and buns and will only wear my hair out for special occasions. I'm about 1" away from APL so hopefully I'm still on track to get to BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## kassieme (Apr 25, 2011)

omg!!!

I think I might be able to actually do this challenge i am 1inch past the shoulders now...Ive been natural since june of 08 its gonna be three years and my hair is getting there sooooo slowly. 

I didnt even do a BC...but recently its been growing (retaining length I should say) because I refuse to wear a fro and i keep it in two strand twists.

Seal with coconut oil or jojoba

protein aphogee treatments

dc with Aussie Moist

acv rinses once a week

NO FROs!!!! no pulling the hair into a cute afro puff either!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in. My hair is about APL now. Will be officially checking and taking photos tommorrow. I just have to make it to the top of the bra right? 

ETA: There's about 4 inches between my hair and the top of my bra. I can definitely make that by December.

What's your regimen? Wash and DC once a week

What Products are you using? Trader Joes Tea Tree Shampoo, Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, Jane Carter Leave In and Nourish and Shine, Eco Styler Gel

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Protective Styling

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? December 2011


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 25, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> A watched pot really doesn't boil.
> 
> Yesterday was the most anti-climatic relaxer day update ever. Hair looks like it's at the same length it was in March but with a more U shape. I'm gonna have to hide me hair so I'm not in it all the time.
> 
> ...


shasha8685 Beautiful hair


----------



## DritaDavanzo (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm late but would like to join this challenge! I'm probably 2 inches away from BSL....I am more concerned with my layers growing out more...I know these last 2 inches will come by December!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 25, 2011)

TiffyNikki said:


> I'm late but would like to join this challenge! I'm probably 2 inches away from BSL....I am more concerned with my layers growing out more...I know these last 2 inches will come by December!



TiffyNikki

That's about where I am. I hope to be BSL by August. If I don't make it by then, I know I definitely will by December.


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hair is braided up while I'm rocking a curly half wig. It seems like the only way I've learned how to retain my length is by keeping my hair in braids....


----------



## Qtee (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Im grazing BSL..but I wanna wait until June so my official length check...I already got my sights set on MBL by the end of the year..


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 25, 2011)

This is how my hair is looking right now ladies


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am sooooo ready to remove this sew in and it is only 2wks old. I prefer my half wigs I get bored easily. I am trying to hold out atleast 4wks until I am 11wks post


----------



## nickpoopie (Apr 26, 2011)

I want in!!  I'm currently SL and desperately want to be BSL by December if not sooner.  My regimen is quite simple;

Wash with Tui Herbal Shampoo
DC with Tui Smoothie and Olive Oil replinishing pak for 20 minutes
ACV rinse
Argan oil
Raw Shea oil

I then roller wrap my hair on the red magnetic rollers, let it dry, comb out, re-wrap and cover with saran wrap, sit back under the dryer for another 20 minutes, take down and I'm good for a week.  If I happen to exercise hard and get all sweaty then I'll co-wash and bun it till the next wash.

Will be back to post pics!!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Apr 28, 2011)

Checking in....

I have fallen hard....I even went without my scarf at night for like 5 nights straight!!! I'm completely trying to make up for it though I've bought some products, henna'd last week, and have been using my sulfur mix!!! I didn't suffer any real damage, but I know I put my growth on pause 

Some of the products I bought:

Cantu Leave In Conditioning Repair Creme (I used to use this some years ago, but stopped buying for some reason--should have never stopped!!!)

Some sample DCs: Hask Placenta Henna 'n' Placenta (haven't used in a long time); Deity America Extra Strength Deep Penetrating Conditioner for Damaged Hair--Herbal Formula and Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment
 
I'm still looking for a way to grow my hair without having to do it too much--wigs and weaves are out (I've never had any experiece with them and don't really trust anyone to do my hair--esp. the way some of the women be looking around here ). I'm thinking I may do kinky twists again, but I can't seem to find the time between work and school and trying to rest...

Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## nickpoopie (Apr 28, 2011)

sweetpeadee

Girl I'm with you on the wigs and weaves, I just can't do it.  I also have the cantu leave in conditioner--love it.  I need to practice bunning to protect my ends and hopefully that will give me so added growth.  I'm currently shoulder length and did not know until I joined this forum that shoulder length hair is the hardest because of the hair brushing against your clothes.  I have learned some valuable information since joining.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't participated in a long while. I am pretty much BSL now although not full BSL. I am due for TU and will get a trim then. Not sure if I will still be BSL at that time but I can at least say I was here for a minute. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TruMe (Apr 28, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> wigs and weaves are out (I've never had any experiece with them and don't really trust anyone to do my hair--esp. the way some of the women be looking around here ).


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 28, 2011)

Hair is now in Senegalese twists. I really like them! And the woman who braided my hair did a really good job because my head doesn't look huge like it has when I've gotten it done in the past!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll keep them in for at least a month and a half.


----------



## tmkersha (Apr 28, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is now in Senegalese twists. I really like them! And the woman who braided my hair did a really good job because my head doesn't look huge like it has when I've gotten it done in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VERY PRETTY


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 28, 2011)

to our newest BSL challengers!  

Etherealsmile
kassieme
glamazon386
TiffyNikki
nickpoopie


*AND...**


  to csmith4204 on making BSL!!! *
​


----------



## sweetpeadee (Apr 30, 2011)

nickpoopie

I wouldn't mind if I knew I woulnd't end up looking like the other females around here who look a HAM!!!

And my hair LOVES Cantu...I don't know why I stopped...

I know the ladies here are great!!! Good luck with your growth! SL is a hard barrier to overcome, but it's all down hill (or down yo' back) from there!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 30, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> *A watched pot really doesn't boil.*
> 
> Yesterday was _the most anti-climatic relaxer day update ever. Hair looks like it's at the same length it was in March but with a more U shape_. I'm gonna have to hide me hair so I'm not in it all the time.
> 
> ...


 
Girl I agree.  I just took out my weave and I feel like I haven't gained/retained any length.  I'm going to get it flat ironed on Tuesday and not touch up for a few weeks because I don't like to touch up so soon after a weave....but I FEEL like I'm going to have one of the most anti-climatic touch ups also.  Your hair however looks so thick and healthy from root to tip so you shouldn't FEEL like its anti-climatic!!!!

My update (not that I add one too often) is that I have a ton of NG after being weaved up for 11 wks and I was 10 weeks post when I had it installed.  I feel like my hair is extra thin on the relaxed ends and that I lost a lot of hair during the detangling process....thinking of just hiding it all summer either in another weave (but with newly relaxed hair) or wigs to retain and protect!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 30, 2011)

Still growing, still moisturizing, still protecting those ends, taking my vitamins and drinking my water!! I will probably be BSL by September. I can feel it. I have about 1/2 inch of growth since my last length check in March.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

ladies! Happy Saturday!


----------



## nappystorm (May 1, 2011)

I think I am going to get a deep trim soon. Sighs. I just can't with these ends


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2011)

Ladies, what's your nape regi? My nape ranges from SL to APL. I really wish it would catch up with the rest of my hair. It makes my top layer appear thinner at the ends because the hemline is not even.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, what's your nape regi? My nape ranges from SL to APL. I really wish it would catch up with the rest of my hair. It makes my top layer appear thinner at the ends because the hemline is not even.


 
My nape is ridiculous.  It WAS previously healthy but someone "shaped" it up and went too high.  I'm letting it grow back in but THEN I got a sew in and left it out thinking I didn't want to place too much tension on it.   Bad idea....it broke off.  So I'm going to be using my BM sulfur GA on it religiously....along with the rest of my head to try to bring it back.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 1, 2011)

new protective style --> yarn braids/genic locs 

i started tonight to test em' out and to see if i really like em ... im going to continue tomorrow after work. Hopefully it won't take me too long to finish

Once completed i plan to keep em' in for 6-8wks

Currently 9wks post


----------



## prettypithy (May 1, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is now in Senegalese twists. I really like them! And the woman who braided my hair did a really good job because my head doesn't look huge like it has when I've gotten it done in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning on getting these twists for the summer. Please update us on how they hold up throughout the weeks.


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2011)

@EbonyCPrincess -- noooooooooooo! say it ain't so. I'm sorry girly. (((hugs))) Good luck with the regrowth. Hopefully it will be back in no time.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (May 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I haven't checked in for a while, but I'm still in. My last relaxer stretch was for 3 months and it went ok, so I'm gonna go for the seem goal. I'm currently 2 weeks post and I just got a weave install which I'll be rocking for a few weeks. I can't wait till this hide your hair challange is over so I can post pictures.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 1, 2011)

Thanks tmkersha and prettypithy, I'll make sure to check in as to how they're holding up. I going to Miami in 2 weeks so I'll see how they hold up in the water.


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 2, 2011)

checkin in: 
I washed yesterday and am soooo happy I'll be relaxing next week. I don't know how you ladies that do long stretches manage it cuz my new growth at 11 weeks is too much for me .


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed with ApHogee 2 min.....


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 2, 2011)

I will be removing my sew in after only 3wks, I am getting bored with my style and I want to wear my real hair for mothers day since I have not worn it out in about 4 months. I will be texlaxing early at 9wks instead of my usually 11-12. I will post some pics after I get a much needed trim


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 2, 2011)

I'm about to put some cayenne, EVOO, castor, and Grapeseed oil on my name.


----------



## grow (May 2, 2011)

hi ladies!

i will finally perm this month after a 5 month (and 7 day) stretch!

i'm toooooooooooo excited! i'm counting the days like a kid waiting for Christmas!!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 2, 2011)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i will finally perm this month after a 5 month (and 7 day) stretch!
> 
> ...





Congrats on completing your stretch!


----------



## grow (May 2, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Congrats on completing your stretch!



Thanks captain!

It's great to be back&able to report a damage free stretch, whew!

How's everything with you, hun?

HHJ ladies!


----------



## ojemba (May 2, 2011)

grow I can't wait until December to see pics, you've been holding out on us. 

Congrats on your stretch. I'm in the process of doing  6 month stretch and can't wait until June to relax and do a length check. These last inch to full bsl is taking forever. loll 

QUOTE=grow;13350853]hi ladies!

i will finally perm this month after a 5 month (and 7 day) stretch!

i'm toooooooooooo excited! i'm counting the days like a kid waiting for Christmas!!!!

hhj ladies![/QUOTE]


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 2, 2011)

grow said:


> Thanks captain!
> 
> It's great to be back&able to report a damage free stretch, whew!
> 
> ...



Hey grow I'm ok.  Slightly bored with my hair, I've been doing buns and ponytails for the HYH challenge.  So, I can't wait for June 30th.  And I'm trying to stretch my relaxer until then as well.  I'm 11/12 weeks post now (i think). And secretly hoping to be at or really close to BSL by June 30th.




ojemba said:


> *grow I can't wait until December to see pics, you've been holding out on us. *
> 
> Congrats on your stretch. I'm in the process of doing  6 month stretch and can't wait until June to relax and do a length check. These last inch to full bsl is taking forever. loll
> 
> ...



I'm with you ojemba


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 3, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I will be removing my sew in after only 3wks, I am getting bored with my style and I want to wear my real hair for mothers day since I have not worn it out in about 4 months. I will be texlaxing early at 9wks instead of my usually 11-12. I will post some pics after I get a much needed trim


 
This is why I hate getting curly weaves, because I don't keep them in long. I wear straight hair longer, but I understand what you mean when you say you get bored I hate to wrap and flat iron weaves! Good luck with wearing your own hair.


----------



## GraceV (May 3, 2011)

Something's off with my hair care journey. Ever since I trimmed my hair I feel like I can't quite get my regimen right. I feel like I'm retrogressing rather than progressing. I really like the Shea Moisture products I got but I think I'm going to have to switch back to my tried and tested products. I don't co-wash my hair as much as I used to and I think this is affecting my moisture levels. I used to shampoo once a week and cowash 1-2x in between but these days I just do the poo and skip the cowashes.

I'm thinking of juicing for moisture. My hair just feels thirsty.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 3, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Something's off with my hair care journey. Ever since I trimmed my hair I feel like I can't quite get my regimen right. I feel like I'm retrogressing rather than progressing. I really like the Shea Moisture products I got but I think I'm going to have to switch back to my tried and tested products. I don't co-wash my hair as much as I used to and I think this is affecting my moisture levels. I used to shampoo once a week and cowash 1-2x in between but these days I just do the poo and skip the cowashes.
> 
> I'm thinking of juicing for moisture. My hair just feels thirsty.



I hate that feeling as well.  Best of luck figuring things out GraceV.  If you need any help, we're here for you!


----------



## GraceV (May 3, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> I hate that feeling as well.  Best of luck figuring things out @GraceV.  If you need any help, we're here for you!



Thank you so much IntheMix08 I appreciate your support. I've been on this site for way too long to be this lost but I'm sure by God's grace I'll get settled soon enough. I'll let y'all know how things play out.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 3, 2011)

@GraceV I LOVE your bun in your siggy! Do you have a tutorial somewhere?


----------



## GraceV (May 3, 2011)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @GraceV I LOVE your bun in your siggy! Do you have a tutorial somewhere?


newbeginnings2010 Thanks! You know how one has one of those random stroke of genius hair days? Yeah, that's one of them. I've tried and failed to reproduce it ever since


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 3, 2011)

Is it too late for me to get in on this


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 3, 2011)

GraceV said:


> @newbeginnings2010 Thanks! You know how one has one of those random stroke of genius hair days? Yeah, that's one of them. I've tried and failed to reproduce it ever since


\

Lol, darn! It looks great though!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 3, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Thank you so much IntheMix08 I appreciate your support. I've been on this site for way too long to be this lost but I'm sure by God's grace I'll get settled soon enough. I'll let y'all know how things play out.



GraceV Great! 




BeautyGoesDutch said:


> Is it too late for me to get in on this



BeautyGoesDutch Not at all! Post your stats, keep us updated on your progress and of course let us know when you hit BSL!


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 3, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> @GraceV Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Okay Thank you so much I will take a pic also


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 3, 2011)

What's your regimen?
Wash hair once a week 
Deep Condish 
Gold n Hot Blowdry 
Kentucky Maid Press
Chi Flat Iron

What Products are you using?
Doo Gro Mega Thick Conditioner
Aphogee Moisture Shampoo
Aphogee 2 Min Keratin 
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Shampoo and Condish 
Elasta QP BODIFYING Shampoo
Silicone and Dog Mane Deep Condish  
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner
Aphogee Balancing Moisturizers  

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
Oiling My Scalp with Doo Gro oil and Dog Mane

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
October 
Please include a Starting pic:


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 3, 2011)

Tonight I decided to get back on track...

I henna'd for 3 hours with yogurt and honey. I detangled right after putting the henna in because: 

1. I wanted to make sure it covered all my strands and 
2. the instructions said to!  

Then I DC'd with the Deity America (Extra Strength Deep Penetrating Conditioner for Damaged Hair--Herbal Formula) and a bit of Hairveda Vatika Frosting for an hour. Then I used/ saturated (lol) my Cantu and put in 10 braids. My hair looks and feels great!!! I can't wait to see how it looks in the morning...


----------



## chelseatiara (May 3, 2011)

DC'd with my hydrating oil tonight, castor oil on my scalp and argan oil on the length (castor on the ends) for wet wrapping/air drying overnight..


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 3, 2011)

Got my roots pressed out today and the relaxed ends flatironed...excessive heat was not used.  I  love my stylist...she knows about her some healthy hair care practices!  I didn't get it particularly "styled" because I'm going to be hiding and protecting until touch up time, so that's why its just hanging like this...I DID GROW AND RETAIN SOME!  WOOT WOOT!  Not BSL yet but gosh dangit I'm so freakin close!  September I should be up in here yelling BSL BSL BSL BSL!  On another note, I did notice a little, teeny bit of thinning...but overall I'd say my weave was very successful.  Ends aren't see thru, hair still has some thickness and any other damage will be undone over the summer...cause Imma be goin HARD!

Onto the pics!!!!

After a fresh trim right before install in February:








Now...trim was not needed, so I didn't get one! 
This one was in the shop from my cell phone...awful pic but you can see how blunt and healthy the ends are:


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 4, 2011)

chelseatiara - chelseatiara - beautiful hair, great YT channel, I subbed!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 4, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> chelseatiara - @chelseatiara - beautiful hair, great YT channel, I subbed!


 

Thank you!!! EbonyCPrincess any video requests?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 4, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess you are showing some restraint, I'd be all over BSL, but I hear you.  You do have like another centimeter to go.  You'll definitely be BSL before September!  Thanks for sharing your pics.  Beautiful hair and great progress!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 4, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> Thank you!!! @EbonyCPrincess any video requests?


 
chelseatiara I love hair tutorials on protective and heat free styling....always my favorite!  Even if a billion people have the same tutorial, each person's take on it turns out different and I love to watch!  



IntheMix08 said:


> @EbonyCPrincess you are showing some restraint, I'd be all over BSL, but I hear you. You do have like another centimeter to go.  You'll definitely be BSL before September! Thanks for sharing your pics. Beautiful hair and great progress!


 
IntheMix08 girl LHCF got me!  A little bit of hair anorexia + not wanting to claim too soon for risk of being stoned (not in this thread though)  = restraint! I am so encouraged though I can't wait til my hair COVERS my bra strap....see what I mean?  Already thinking about the next step....can I just touch my bra strap comfortably first?!?!?!  LOL!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 4, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> This is why I hate getting curly weaves, because I don't keep them in long. I wear straight hair longer, but I understand what you mean when you say you get bored I hate to wrap and flat iron weaves! Good luck with wearing your own hair.


 
I am just gonna wear my real hair for about 2 wks then back to my half wigs. I prefer those because i have 4 that I rotate and they are kinky curly, deep wave,straight relaxed texture and loose wave so I dont get too bored. my sew in was with straight hair but the stylist layered it alot and I had to curl it everday to keep this style


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 4, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> IntheMix08 girl LHCF got me!  A little bit of hair anorexia + not wanting to claim too soon for risk of being stoned (not in this thread though)  = restraint! I am so encouraged though I can't wait til my hair COVERS my bra strap....see what I mean?  Already thinking about the next step....can I just touch my bra strap comfortably first?!?!?!  LOL!




EbonyCPrincess
 I hear ya! Go ahead and do you, girl!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 4, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I am just gonna wear my real hair for about 2 wks then back to my half wigs. I prefer those because i have 4 that I rotate and they are kinky curly, deep wave,straight relaxed texture and loose wave so I dont get too bored. my sew in was with straight hair but the stylist layered it alot and I had to curl it everday to keep this style


 
I love your hair that is too cute   !!! But I understand having to keep curling it, but that is to cute!!!


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have to bow out...I decided to BC today so I won't be making BSL. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 5, 2011)

STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!! ALWAYS TAKE YOUR GOOD COMB WITH YOU!!!! -rat tail + new growth =  - here i thought i needed more moisture :/


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> i have 4 that I rotate and they are kinky curly, deep wave,straight relaxed texture and loose wave so I dont get too bored.


 
Where do you get your hair from and how do you like it?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

Going to cowash with HE LTR in the morning......


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 5, 2011)

yarn braids are FINALLY completed ... took me 3 days (b/w work and school) ... tomorrow im going to curl/crinkle them with hot water ... pics coming soooooon


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 5, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Unfortunately, I have to bow out...I decided to BC today so I won't be making BSL. Good luck to all of you!



gvin89
Congrats on your BC, good Luck to you on your natural hair journey and Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tmkersha (May 6, 2011)

So It's been some time since I checked in.  This week I did my second cassia treatment then I flat ironed my air for a length check.  Here are my progress Pictures.  There's more info on my blog.







One of my dogs watching me as I flat iron.


----------



## afrochique (May 6, 2011)

^^Great progress. Your regimen is easy to follow too. What do you think contributed the most to your growth and retention between Feb and May? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmkersha (May 6, 2011)

afrochique said:


> ^^Great progress. Your regimen is easy to follow too. What do you think contributed the most to your growth and retention between Feb and May? Thanks in advance.



The biggest thing for me is just leaving my hair alone and keeping my regimen to a minimum.  Not trimming to much has been important for me, because in the past I have been quick to pick up a pair of scissors in chop 2 inches off.  Also, finger detangling has drastically decreased hair breakage along with the cassia.   I keep over styling to a minimum, wearing one protective style for a whole week, or keeping 2 strand twists in for 2-3 weeks.  Keeping my hair moisturized has been important too prevent damage.  I hope this helps.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 6, 2011)

tmkersha..wow that was alot of progress in such a short time.. I hate that I am such a slow grower. I texlaxed my hair last night and I really dont see any progress.._sigh_ I think I am barely APL I will take pics later tonight


----------



## tmkersha (May 6, 2011)

mzsophisticated26
Are you wearing your hair down alot, or in protective hair styles? 

If you have been a slow grower for a while you may want to evaluate your diet and make sure your eating enough protein and essential vitamins and minerals.  Also, if you exercise you can increase the blood circulation to your scalp and increase your hair growth rate. (If you're not doing so already)


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 6, 2011)

tmkersha said:


> @mzsophisticated26
> Are you wearing your hair down alot, or in protective hair styles?
> 
> If you have been a slow grower for a while you may want to evaluate your diet and make sure your eating enough protein and essential vitamins and minerals. Also, if you exercise you can increase the blood circulation to your scalp and increase your hair growth rate. (If you're not doing so already)


 
I wear protective styles 95% of the time. I have not worn my hair out since January...lol.. I braid it down under the wigs and keep those in 2wks. I wash, DC weekly and moisturize every other day. I dont excercise and I know my diet is poor. Thanks, I think I should start changing up those things, its so hard because I am an extreme picky eater. Also I have hypothyroidism and anemic so I think has alot to do with it. I take 2 adult mutivitamins that is it


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 6, 2011)

My Genie Locs/Yarn Braids (first time braiding my hair)

Took me 4 days to do (b/w work and school) ... In order to make them wavy, i put them in several big braids and dipped them in hot water, left the braids in over night and took them down this morning.

I'm gonna keep em' for 4-8 weeks

Btw, i absolutely LOVE this PS


----------



## tmkersha (May 6, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I wear protective styles 95% of the time. I have not worn my hair out since January...lol.. I braid it down under the wigs and keep those in 2wks. I wash, DC weekly and moisturize every other day. I dont excercise and I know my diet is poor. Thanks, I think I should start changing up those things, its so hard because I am an extreme picky eater. Also I have hypothyroidism and anemic so I think has alot to do with it. I take 2 adult mutivitamins that is it



Your hypothyroidism really explains it.  Thyroid hormone is required for bunch of things in your body including protein metabolism.  Hair problems such as alopecia and dry hair is often a clinical sign of it (based off of what I know about dogs and cats with it).  Getting treated specifically for it, by taking T4 may solve some of your problems.   I hope that helps.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 6, 2011)

tmkersha

Wow you hair has grown a lot I love it. I'm a slow grower  and I plan to change my diet up for the summer and actually work out. My hair tends to grow more in the summer so I usually have briads or weaves so that I don't have to play in it a lot.


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 9, 2011)

tmkersha you're hair looks great!

checking in: I did a touch-up yesterday and boy does it feel _good_ to have smooth roots again . I probably won't take another length check photo until June, but will continue to check in of course.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 9, 2011)

tmkersha said:


> Your hypothyroidism really explains it. Thyroid hormone is required for bunch of things in your body including protein metabolism. Hair problems such as alopecia and dry hair is often a clinical sign of it (based off of what I know about dogs and cats with it). Getting treated specifically for it, by taking T4 may solve some of your problems. I hope that helps.


 
yep you hit it right on the head. Last May I went to the dermatologist to see about my hair thinning and balding in my temple and crown area and he diagnosed me with centrifugal alopecia. I got bloodwork done and then it was found out that I had hypothyroidism.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 9, 2011)

So Saturday I went to the salon to get a trim, I have not gone for a trim since July 2010. I made previous attempts to self trim with scissors and splitender but neither did the job. I had alot of thin see through jagged ends so she trimmed about 1-1.5 inches off. I was just at APL(i think) I have to post before and after pics later when I get home. My hair is now an inch or so before APL so I dont think I will make BSL by DEC 2011 I am already a slow grower. I still want to be in the challenge though I am really loving the cut though my ends look so nice and my fine low density hair looks really full with lots of 'swang'

before trim blow dryed/after trim flat iron


----------



## cocoma (May 9, 2011)

I have decided to continue with mini twists and medium twists for the next two months.  I didn't realize how versatile they could be and I am loving it.  It feels like me!

I have gotten so many compliments from men.  Both black and white, all professional.  I am a prosecutor so it feels great to let my personality really come through.


----------



## againstallodds (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies! Checking in. Relaxed yesterday. Almost tthhheerreee.


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2011)

Good day ladies,

I would have been 20 weeks post relaxer tomorrow but after fighting with an ugly curly weave, almost 3' of ng and the taught of self relaxing any more ng. I decided to relax. I'm presently under the dryer with my deep conditioner in. I'm happy with the results being this is the 1st time I've relaxed my own hair. I did the half/half method. I was so scared I would get burnt and be underprocessed. So for it looks good. I'll know for sure how it turns out after I dry. 

I think I can offically claim BSL!!!!!! But I'll be back to hiding in a bun tomorrow.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 10, 2011)

mzsophisticated26  You did a good job with the trim.  If you don't make BSL this year, I think you'll be really close either way.  So, I'm glad you're sticking it out with us!

againstallodds, Your self-relaxer came out great! Thanks for sharing the pics with us. 

ojemba,  on BSL!!!   Any chance we can get a sneak peak at that lovely BSL hair?


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> mzsophisticated26  You did a good job with the trim.  If you don't make BSL this year, I think you'll be really close either way.  So, I'm glad you're sticking it out with us!
> 
> againstallodds, Your self-relaxer came out great! Thanks for sharing the pics with us.
> 
> ojemba,  on BSL!!!   Any chance we can get a sneak peak at that lovely BSL hair?



Thank you!
I hope I don't get spanked for this since I'm in the HYH challenge but this is a pic of my hair just airdried. My roots are texlaxed so I still have a little texture left which I love!!!!




Best wishes to all, I didn't make my goal last dec but once we stick to it, our hard work will pay off.


----------



## BrownOcean (May 10, 2011)

This challenge is for me. I have 3 strands of hair that bsl if i pull it really hard and tilt a little.lol. But I would love to claim it by the end of the year. So I'm in.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 11, 2011)

BrownOcean!






Lovely Hair ojemba!  (We won't tell the HYH girls)


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 11, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> @mzsophisticated26 You did a good job with the trim. If you don't make BSL this year, I think you'll be really close either way. So, I'm glad you're sticking it out with us!
> 
> @againstallodds, Your self-relaxer came out great! Thanks for sharing the pics with us.
> 
> @ojemba,  on BSL!!!   Any chance we can get a sneak peak at that lovely BSL hair?


 

thanks! A stylist at JCPenny did the trim. yeah I am gonna stick it out. I am gonna try to order some hairfinity or nioxin vitamins to see if that would boost my growth rate some.


----------



## tmkersha (May 11, 2011)

I chose to do a sow-in weave to protect my hair for the summer.   I used Bohyme egyptian wave.  This is how I plan on wearing my Hair for the next 3 months.


----------



## EccentricRed (May 11, 2011)

Checking in! 
This was my hair on April 29th. It is curled under in the pic, but I was having quite a time with the camera phone, so this will have to suffice for the time being. I may straighten my hair again at the end of May, (I doubt it highly) but if I don't, the next length check will be in September. I can't entertain straightening my hair, and the finicky Ohio weather reverts it 15 minutes later. 







Please excuse the reverting edges! Makes my hairline look bananas...


----------



## grow (May 12, 2011)

hey ladies!

how's everybody doing?

i'm just checking in.......rather underwhelmed.....i did my self perm yesterday and after 5 months of stretching, i must say, i expected my hair to be a bit further down my back.erplexed

i doesn't seem like it's grown at all since i hit BSL in february. 
boo hoo....blah...ugh!

but it does seem like it's filled in alot and the sides are growing...looking like they want to catch up with my nape.

i trimmed some of my nape lead hairs though.

i really wanted to post new updatd pics, but the only difference is that it's below the bone of my siggy pic to the right, but no big deal.

looks like i'm stuck at BSL for now.....

come on summer growth spurt!!!!!!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## ojemba (May 12, 2011)

Grow I know how you feel, But like all the ladies on here will tell you patience, patience, patience is the #1 growth aid. I've felt like giving up when I taught that my hair wasn't moving. I'm sure your hair is lovely and the fact that it's fulling out is great!!!!!. We are going to make MBL this year - BELIEVE THAT!!!!!

Healthy Hair growing to you and have a blessed day. 



grow said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> how's everybody doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2011)

I made it to BSL. Will show a small section of hair since I'm still trying to respect the rules of the HYH challenge.... or otherwise I'll get the nice msg the post is worthless without pics... 





HHG to you all for the rest of the challenge.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 12, 2011)

divachyk Congrats! You will definitely see MBL by Dec!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 12, 2011)

divachyk - CONGRATS!!!  What is your HYH reggie?  I can't wait to see the full reveal!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 12, 2011)

Another challenger makes BSL!!!

 divachyk


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I made it to BSL.


 
 Beautiful hair


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 12, 2011)

Sooo...I've been bunning (more or less) for the past several weeks and the other day decided to stretch my hair and see how much long my nape has to go...and it seemed like only an inch to go!!!!! I'm going to have to get someone else to hold my hair and take the pic though to make sure I wasn't dreaming.... But that means that I should be BSL by the end of the summer...as long as I keep treating my hair good!!!!!

Great job to all the ladies making it!!! HHG to all!!!


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess - I started hiding my hair to minimize acne flare ups so it wasn't even about growth in the early stages of my hide. I joined the HYH Challenge last year around June to learn neat styles. Over the past year I've worn a protective style of some kind pretty much 7 days a week. Mainly buns.


----------



## Aireen (May 12, 2011)

Your progress is on point, divachyk! I hope everyone else is retaining as well as you!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 13, 2011)

divachyk Hey Queen B!!! I see you bunned you way to BSL I love it! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (May 13, 2011)

divachyk Congratulations :~)


----------



## grow (May 13, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Grow I know how you feel, But like all the ladies on here will tell you patience, patience, patience is the #1 growth aid. I've felt like giving up when I taught that my hair wasn't moving. I'm sure your hair is lovely and the fact that it's fulling out is great!!!!!. We are going to make MBL this year - BELIEVE THAT!!!!!
> 
> Healthy Hair growing to you and have a blessed day.


 
THANK YOU!

you are just the sweetest!!!!

yes, we can and we shall mke MBL this year!!!!

divachyk, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

your hair looks great!!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 13, 2011)

I just started taking nioxin pills just 1 a day! I'm only on day 7 so I plan to take them for 90 days and see if I have any mind blowing results  or any results at all . 

I did a length check before I started taking my pills...





This is my new hairstyle for the next few weeks...


----------



## grow (May 14, 2011)

lookin' good, ms.tatiana, lookin' good!!!


----------



## shasha8685 (May 14, 2011)

There has to be some sort of explanation for this new development. Has to be. erplexed


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 14, 2011)

Just stopping by to check on everyone's progress.   Great job ladies!


----------



## Legally Natural (May 14, 2011)

May Check-in: Not much going on with me. I am still in braids (no extensions) because (1) I wear them as a protective style, (2) I don't have time to do my hair constantly in law school, and (3) I am in the braid it up challenge. I have been redoing my braids one-by-one when I feel like one is looking messy. I think that I am closing in on BSL, but I will not check until the end of the summer. 

However, what I have realized is that I cannot get an accurate length check by just pulling a piece of my hair straight while it is in its natural state. I was doing that last year and getting a little upset because I felt like my hair was not really growing and then I go home to straighten it and, lo and behold, I have all this length. *Are there any other naturals who can only truly tell the length by straightening their hair with some heat?*


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 15, 2011)

I just placed an order w/ Claudie for the Scalp Elixir. Last week my longest strands were about an inch from BSB . Since I already posted a pic of my hair when I joined last month, I'll _try_ to wait another month or so to post another.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 15, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> There has to be some sort of explanation for this new development. Has to be. erplexed


 
shasha8685 - girl I am so glad you posted your blog in the relaxed blog thread.  I would've BEEN following you!  Your hair is amazing.  Don't question it, just _whip that hair back n' forth!!!!_


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 15, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> I just placed an order w/ Claudie for the Scalp Elixir. Last week my longest strands were about an inch from BSB . Since I already posted a pic of my hair when I joined last month, I'll _try_ to wait another month or so to post another.


 
I know this was BIG on BHM a couple years ago, although I don't see too many people using it anymore.  I'm anxious to see your progress with it because I'm going to be using a sulfur aid also.


----------



## shasha8685 (May 15, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> shasha8685 - girl I am so glad you posted your blog in the relaxed blog thread.  I would've BEEN following you!  Your hair is amazing.  Don't question it, just _whip that hair back n' forth!!!!_




EbonyCPrincess Thanks! 

I guess I've been on LHCF so long, I question everything before I claim it lol

I'm glad  you like my blog! I really want it to be informative and to just show people my journey from when I cut it. It was really a trial and error period for me b/c not everyone starts their journey from really short hair and if I can help or inspire others..so much the better!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 16, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I know this was BIG on BHM a couple years ago, although I don't see too many people using it anymore.  I'm anxious to see your progress with it because I'm going to be using a sulfur aid also.



I searched here and BHM for reviews & pictures and just like you said, majority of the posts were from a few years ago. I really wanted to try a topical sulphur product that wasn't too heavy (or too expensive) and didn't require me to mix it myself. What type of sulphur aid will you be using?


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 16, 2011)

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while ladies....

What are you ladies doing to get to your goal? I am starting to wonder if BSL is going to happen this year. I just did a pretty significant trim, it hurt to do it, but I think it was necessary. Part of me wished I didn't thougherplexed

Before and after the trim.















In the after pics, my hair was starting to revert at the roots, so that contibutes to the difference in length also.


----------



## chevere62 (May 16, 2011)

Ok so I got my hair braided about a month ago and my braids were hanging down to APL. I think that is a good sign that my hair is at least grazing BSL. I still have exactly 2 weeks until I can officially know. *gets excited*


----------



## kassieme (May 16, 2011)

my hair LOVES cantu too. Its so shiny and moisturized after i use it. ugh i love it! u just know when u have that hair AHA! Moment?


----------



## kassieme (May 16, 2011)

I just got a new job and I am going to experiment with kinky twist as a protective style for my natural 3c/4a hair. Im concerned because the kinky twists dont necessarily protect the hair, its still somewhat exposed.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2011)

Cowashed with HE LTR......


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 17, 2011)

I have one strand...ONE STRAND touching the tippy top of my bra strap!  I know it's silly, but I'm excited! I'm SOOO close to BSL, I can taste it! I won't claim it until most of my hair starts to pass the top of my bra strap, but I still think I will make it this year!


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 17, 2011)

I'm still going strong! I went back to protective styling (lacefronts) and I've been washing/dc'ing once a week and cowashing/curly primer leave-in once a week and so far things are going well.

I got my hair colored at the end of April and I noticed new growth already (2 weeks in). I'm also using the sulfur mix 2-3 times a week, so I'm sure it's helping. At last check, I was about an inch away from APL (that was in early March). I plan on getting my color touched up at the end of June, so I'll be doing a length check then.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and Safflower Oil.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 20, 2011)

My aunt told me to buy this Better Braids Herbal Cleanser. It's suppose to clean and refresh hair in braids, dreds, & weaves without the whole washing it with shampoo and messing up the hair. I'm going to try it tonight because my scalp is really itchy, then I'll grease with my Hot 6 oil and put some Dr. Miracles Nape on my edges.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 20, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> PICK ME, PICK ME. I want to join! I will post a picture later on when I wash! My hair is really short but i am determined to be BSL by Dec!
> Here's my pic taken today
> 
> 
> ...


 update...im still kicking , i am shooting for the stars and if i dont make it at least i'll land on the moon.




This pic was taken last night.


----------



## Shana' (May 20, 2011)

So I'm coming to the end of an unintentional 6-month stretch. I will be relaxing in 2 weeks and I hope to be BSL. If not, I'll push it to Dec. Either way, I'm happy this stretch is almost over.



SN: I will be trying Linange Shea Butter Relaxer for the first time, I'm so excited.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I'm dying to do a length check but I vowed to wait until the HYH reveal in June. I'm 21 weeks post with about 2" of new growth or more, no heat usage since Dec 2010, and I PS 24/7. I have absolutely no idea how long my hair is. Since I air dry, my hair shrinks up to somewhere between SL and APL which is soooo discouraging. 
I have this crazy section of hair (small, though) that looks to be nearly MBL while the rest of my hair is around BSL. It will definitely be sacrificed (trimmed) when I relax next month.

HHG


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm dying to do a length check but I vowed to wait until the HYH reveal in June. I'm 21 weeks post with about 2" of new growth or more, no heat usage since Dec 2010, and I PS 24/7. I have absolutely no idea how long my hair is. Since I air dry, my hair shrinks up to somewhere between SL and APL which is soooo discouraging.
> I have this crazy section of hair (small, though) that looks to be nearly MBL while the rest of my hair is around BSL. It will definitely be sacrificed (trimmed) when I relax next month.
> ...


chasturner84 - don't be discouraged by your shrinkage, I'm sure you are well past BSL at this point, because I've BEEN told you that you are there!  I'm about 22 weeks or so post myself and I'm also hiding my hair...more like being lazy but hey I'm making it work to my advantage!   My reveal is going to be in September I believe...not sure yet though.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 20, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition - Girl you are making some seriously steady progress!!!  

Shana' - can't wait to see your results!  How did you stretch this long?  I'm in an unintentional stretch myself....at my normal touch up time I got a weave.  Now I've decided to do wigs for the summer only re-doing my cornrowed hair underneath like every 2 months.  We'll see if it works.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 20, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> @chasturner84 - don't be discouraged by your shrinkage, I'm sure you are well past BSL at this point, because I've BEEN told you that you are there! I'm about 22 weeks or so post myself and I'm also hiding my hair...more like being lazy but hey I'm making it work to my advantage!  My reveal is going to be in September I believe...not sure yet though.


 
EbonyCPrincess

Hahaha! I've had a few trims here and there but we'll have an offical length check in 5 weeks! Yeeeessss! I see your hair is coming right along! You're doing a wonderful job


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 20, 2011)

still in yarn braids and loving it


----------



## MrsLepe (May 20, 2011)

Its not too late to join right? Fingers crossed! I soooo need this!


----------



## MrsLepe (May 20, 2011)

Template to join
What's your regimen? I wash and deep condition every 2 weeks, pre poo before wash day with evoo

What Products are you using? Sealing ends with infusium 23, then naasab whipped shea butter and coconut oil  Megatek applied to scalp every night and 2 Nioxin Recharge Complex Vitamins daily  

What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011? Bunning everyday except for Sundays at church    ..Nightly setting my stretched hair in one or two bantuknotsfor added texture

In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL? August


----------



## ojemba (May 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm dying to do a length check but I vowed to wait until the HYH reveal in June. I'm 21 weeks post with about 2" of new growth or more, no heat usage since Dec 2010, and I PS 24/7. I have absolutely no idea how long my hair is. Since I air dry, my hair shrinks up to somewhere between SL and APL which is soooo discouraging.
> I have this crazy section of hair (small, though) that looks to be nearly MBL while the rest of my hair is around BSL. It will definitely be sacrificed (trimmed) when I relax next month.
> ...



Hi lady,

June will be here in no time. I'm excited to see your results, I'm sure you are making great progress.

I claimed BSL when I relaxed last week but my hair doesn't fall that straight when it's dried. I also air dry and I don't flat iron since I'll be hiding. My hair doesn't touch my bra without me pulling it, sooooo I'm giving in to not chaseing BSL and rather settle with BSB. I will just focus on the health and I'm sure in time I'll be able to have a nice braid out or air dried hair touching my bra strap without effort. 

So I'm reclaiming - not BSL but BSB!!!

I'll be looking for your update in June.

It's a serious matter!!!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 20, 2011)

@EbonyCPrincess -You know you made my day right? I hope I make it ...thank you for your kind words.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 20, 2011)

and HHG MrsLepe!


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

I thought I would be BSL by now. I have started back working out, drinking water, and washing daily. Hopefully I will get a summer growth spurt and be there by September


----------



## MrsLepe (May 20, 2011)

Thank you! Im so excited!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

I am hoping to be BSL by my relaxer time in June. I am about to get me some cornrows and really go into hiding....


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2011)

I haven't bought anything and have used nothing else much up  I am still here.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 21, 2011)

I havent checked in here in a looooong time! Im still hoping and working towards natural bsl by the end of the year. I'd say my natural hair is about full shoulder length right now( same length when i started my journey. My growth aid?  Keeping my body right by working out 1-2 times a day and properly fueling my body. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## coyacoy (May 21, 2011)

Hi ladies! better late than never.....joining this challenge 4sho! . Here's to reaching BSL!!

What's your regimen?
Wash weekly....co-wash mid week off and on....DC using steamer after weekly wash....henna monthly.....low protein/high moisture use....PS in twists or braids under LF wig
What Products are you using?

Ohhhhh...what products am i not using? admitted PJ here ...i am participating in the use your stash challenge, so most of these are on the list to be used up thus why they are in the rotation....hal-le-lu 

using homemade mix of shea and mango butters with some fav oils as a pre-poo when i do pre-poo...
carol's daughter shampoo rotate with homemade shampoo using african black soap aloe vera and other ingredients....
for condish: Yes to Carrots, Aura Black Cherry Almond, Curl Junkie Rehab, my honey child's olive you, generic biolage to mix with henna for henna gloss, Kenra MC and joico recovery balm...bear fruit pistacio 
oils: shea butter, almond, neem, rice bran, pumpkin, grapeseed, vatika, coconut, JBCO
moisturizers: bear fruit leave in condish....Qhemet AOHC and pomade...JBCO
What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?
using sulfur mix 3-5x/week; taking msm, flaxseed and liquid biosil
In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?
December....the back part of my hair might reach before then; and the top probably won't. i am most interested in gaining and retaining length on the top so that my hair can be even and look fuller 
Please include a Starting pic:
....the pic posted was taken about 2 weeks ago
HHG!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 21, 2011)

Still in these Senegalese twists. They're holding up pretty well too. 

I'm glad I had them done bigger because they don't pull on my hair as they get looser/my hair grows. 

Plan to keep them in for another 3-4 weeks!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 21, 2011)

coyacoy! You have a lovely head of hair. HHG!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 21, 2011)

still hangin in there...retaining length but shedding like crazy


----------



## Shana' (May 21, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> @NinasLongAmbition - Girl you are making some seriously steady progress!!!
> 
> @Shana' - can't wait to see your results! How did you stretch this long? I'm in an unintentional stretch myself....at my normal touch up time I got a weave. Now I've decided to do wigs for the summer only re-doing my cornrowed hair underneath like every 2 months. We'll see if it works.


 
Aww, thanks. I was supoosed to relax in March but I was working out everyday and didn't want to stop, so I just pushed to my b-day. I can't wait!!!!!!

Also, I'm sure that everything will work out for you. You and your hair are gorgeous.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 21, 2011)

I washed and dc my hair, i am going back to half wigs and also suppose to start on nioxin vitamins. i got a long way to go after my much needed trim about 4.5 inches to bsl.


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 21, 2011)

I am getting a Derma Roller and continuing my usual Shea mix and my Coconut oil mix. I am going to use essential oils with the Derma Roller if I can.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 22, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Still in these Senegalese twists. They're holding up pretty well too.
> 
> I'm glad I had them done bigger because they don't pull on my hair as they get looser/my hair grows.
> 
> Plan to keep them in for another 3-4 weeks!


 
I am looking into getting these, do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 22, 2011)

Ok...I promised myself I wouldn't do anything to my hair this year but I'm _boooored_. So I colored it red last night. Used Loreal HiColor for dark hair so that I didn't need to bleach at all. I'm 2 weeks post relaxer and was supposed to wait another week, but . Other than that, I'm sticking to my regi and not trimming. The Claudie's Scalp Elixir I ordered is on it's way too .


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 22, 2011)

very pretty! MsKikiStar


----------



## againstallodds (May 22, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> Ok...I promised myself I wouldn't do anything to my hair this year but I'm _boooored_. So I colored it red last night. Used Loreal HiColor for dark hair so that I didn't need to bleach at all. I'm 2 weeks post relaxer and was supposed to wait another week, but . Other than that, I'm sticking to my regi and not trimming. The Claudie's Scalp Elixir I ordered is on it's way too .



Very pretty color!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 22, 2011)

thank you ladies!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (May 22, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> Ok...I promised myself I wouldn't do anything to my hair this year but I'm _boooored_. So I colored it red last night. Used Loreal HiColor for dark hair so that I didn't need to bleach at all. I'm 2 weeks post relaxer and was supposed to wait another week, but . Other than that, I'm sticking to my regi and not trimming. The Claudie's Scalp Elixir I ordered is on it's way too .



Oh that is very pretty


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 22, 2011)

MsKikiStar

Love the color on you !! You have a face like a human barbie doll, so pretty !!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 22, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> MsKikiStar
> 
> Love the color on you !! You have a face like a human barbie doll, so pretty !!



thank you :blush3:


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 23, 2011)

Spicy Color Kiki!!!

Ladies, I celebrated my 28th birthday yesterday....well Saturday, 5/21.  I am currently rocking half-wigs and the one of choice for the weekend is Motown Tress LG-61...inspiration NJoy avi pic!  Loving her!  She's so full and big, definitely diva hair!















As for my real hair, I'm rocking cornrows and plan to wash, DC, and moisturize in them....I'm actually enjoying hiding my hair and I actually don't feel restricted like I normally do when I'm wearing protective styles long term.


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2011)

^^^BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Do it, Diva!  And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## grow (May 23, 2011)

gotta check in, but really fast:

ok ladies, i'm considering chopping off the stringy bone laxed ends.

they look too whimpy compared to the rest of my hair which is now texlaxed.

i would miss BSL, but having gotten there in feb. does help me believe i can do it.

trying to decide if it's better to wait until it's longer then chop up to BSL or just get it over and done with now.....


hhj ladies!!!


----------



## cbanks67 (May 23, 2011)

Well, this is where I'm at right now. I want to start doing nettle rinses but I've been using mango butter/ shea buter mix and that has been keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## ezina (May 23, 2011)

grow said:


> gotta check in, but really fast:
> 
> ok ladies, i'm considering chopping off the stringy bone laxed ends.
> 
> ...



Well, you should go ahead and do it now. I always have this fear that severely stringy ends would creep up the rest of my hair shaft and destroy them. I don't know if it's true, haha. It'd be nice if someone could debunk it!! However, if you're protecting the ends and keeping it hidden, etc, I don't see the need for you to cut them off just yet. I'm pretty much keeping my hair hidden till I reach my goal of three inches past waist-length, in which I will cut about three inches to make a nice U-shape with the tip reaching my waistline to get rid of all the uneven-ness. I don't really have stringy ends, but they're def uneven.


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

grow if you don't have split ends and don't plan on wearing your hair out I'd say leave it until you get at the length you want with texlaxed hair. 



grow said:


> gotta check in, but really fast:
> 
> ok ladies, i'm considering chopping off the stringy bone laxed ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## ezina (May 23, 2011)

Just got my hair relaxed this weekend and I'm proud to say that I'm very close to BSL. I will definitely be full BSL by the end of the year - maybe even MBL. However, I'm still clinging on to APL status until that day has come. 

Part of me just cannot wait till Christmas is here. I have some doubters in my extended family and hopefully this will change their minds about black hair!!! (especially Naija hair). Since they are my family and know my familial background very well, they won't throw the mix card, which I have gotten a few times, to my surprise (How do you react to those? I feel flattered sometimes, I'm not going to lie, but it's tainted with this very weird feeling I cannot really put into words ).

My stylist was so happy for me, and she seemed very well informed! I wish I could have tipped her but I was dirt broke that day. I feel like she must have been a Nikos's cousin because she understood my hair talk filled with jargon a little too well, haha. Now I regret not asking her.

Okay, many of you have read this far expecting pictures or something. I'll post them later this evening (on a separate thread)! It's not much but it does show some growth over a 16 month span.


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

ezina said:


> Just got my hair relaxed this weekend and I'm proud to say that I'm very close to BSL. I will definitely be full BSL by the end of the year - maybe even MBL. However, I'm still clinging on to APL status until that day has come.
> 
> Part of me just cannot wait till Christmas is here. I have some doubters in my extended family and hopefully this will change their minds about black hair!!! (especially Naija hair). Since they are my family and know my familial background very well, they won't throw the mix card, which I have gotten a few times, to my surprise (How do you react to those? I feel flattered sometimes, I'm not going to lie, but it's tainted with this very weird feeling I cannot really put into words ).
> 
> ...


 
That's funny, I was looking for the pics.


----------



## TruMe (May 23, 2011)

Being stuck at SL is depressing.  I'm at my wits end with trying to figure this whole hair thing out.


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

TruMe, don't be discouraged it will come in time. As you may already know this is the best place to be to get the inspiration and knowledge needed. 

HHJ



TruMe said:


> Being stuck at SL is depressing. I'm at my wits end with trying to figure this whole hair thing out.


----------



## TruMe (May 23, 2011)

Thanks ojemba!  You are definitely right about that.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 23, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess 

I love that half wig on you, and I might want to try her on me.


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

I have some projects at work that I’ll be jumping in and won’t be taking my daily lchf breaks as before. 

So I’m putting myself on a LHCF updating treads regimen. Unless I have any major setbacks and need you’ll help I will limit my updates to every other month. I am keeping a daily journal on what I’m doing to my hair so I’ll update if anyone is interested on those dates. 

I will also only do length checks right before giving my updates. I have to put down that measuring tape and try not to focus on my length.  

This is a challenge to me because I LOVE reading the treads and seeing how well you ladies are progressing. So I’ll just  be  and just know I’m wishing each of you all the best on your HHJ. 

Peace!!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 23, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am looking into getting these, do you have a pic of yours?



Right now my mobile uploads are failing, but hopefully it works soon to show you.


----------



## keepithealthy (May 23, 2011)

Hey ladies I haven't been in this thread since I initially joined lol *sowy*.
But I've enjoyed looking at the updates. Good job ladies!
I wanted to share my growth I was ambitiously hoping to get to bsl on my nappy anniversary 06/2011 (at least just touching). But it looks like I'm going to need a few more inches to get there. 

I've decided to up my game a bit; Regular exercising, healthy eating, daily vitamins, and more water. I'm going to use a Castor oil, peppermint oil, Rosemary oil mix 3-5x's a week to stimulate growth. My growth is normally 1/2 inch per month so I should be able to tell if my hair is growing faster. 

Okay so here goes my update pics

December







May 2011
Back





Front/Side


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 24, 2011)

TruMe said:


> Being stuck at SL is depressing. I'm at my wits end with trying to figure this whole hair thing out.


 
I feel ya, I made SL back Aug 2009 and still have not reached APL yet due to my recent damage with thinned ends I had to cut my hair which I think was right at APL but it looked horrible I thought I was gonna rejoice being APL.


----------



## bellesocialite (May 25, 2011)

*poof*
I have some serious breakage at my crown and the left side of my hair is a lot longer than my right for some reason. Sigh. I'm really irritated with my hair. I won't be doing another super long stretch this go around.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 25, 2011)

Senegalese twists after a month.


----------



## TruMe (May 25, 2011)

ImanAdero - How do you keep it from getting frizzy?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 25, 2011)

7 days until June Updates!  I'm excited to see where everybody is.  Even though I'm supposed to wait until the 30th for HYH, I'll be cutting out of that challenge early to reveal my hair after my relaxer on June 12 or 18th.  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (May 26, 2011)

ojemba and ezina, i really appreciate your supportive words about these ends!

thank you!

now, the thing is to find the patience to let them grow instead of cutting even right now.

anybody know a store where i could order some of that precious comodity?! lol!

as you see, TruMe, it's not you...it's just the fact that hair grows at its own pace (though there are several products that enhance this pace; not to mention the importance of proper care).
hair also grows at different levels in different places, so it might not be even all the time, but if you stick with it and do not give up, you WILL get results.
paitence.

keepithealthy and ImanAdero great pictures! thank you for the eye candy! you are both doing very well!!!


hhj ladies!!!

oh, btw, IntheMix08....ummm...uh.....i don't know if imma have pics by june 30th.....ooops!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 26, 2011)

TruMe said:


> ImanAdero - How do you keep it from getting frizzy?



I just tie it up at night. I think the picture is deceiving though because they're definitely fuzzy lol.


----------



## ezina (May 26, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Senegalese twists after a month.



@ImanAdero This is really cute! I'm getting Senegalese twists in like three weeks. If you don't mind, could you tell me the color and type of hair you used? Are those medium sized twists?

TIA!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 26, 2011)

grow said:


> oh, btw, IntheMix08....ummm...uh.....i don't know if imma have pics by june 30th.....ooops!



no worries grow. It's not required, just highly recommended.


----------



## againstallodds (May 26, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess That half wig looks great on you! Love it.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 26, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @EbonyCPrincess That half wig looks great on you! Love it.


 
Thanks Jen!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 26, 2011)

I was gonna drop out of this challenge because I BC'd and my hair doesn't grow as fast as I'd like it to....buuuutt I think I can still make it I think I'm currently apl....I'm not gonna claim it until the end of the summer but if I am, then I should def by BSL by December.


----------



## Legally Natural (May 27, 2011)

Update: I changed all my braids to twists during my hair redo and I think I am at least touching BSL. I am not going to claim anything until the end of the summer though.


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 27, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll be able to make BSL by December. I colored my hair about a month ago and I can see my roots coming in. I took a picture and measured and it's not even close to 1/2" of growth  I've been using a sulfur mix and massaging my scalp, I eat healthy, take vitamins and exercise-yet still not much growth, not even the standard 1/2". I'm kind of discouraged because this means that my hair doesn't even grow at the average rate (for some reason my hair used to grow pretty fast  IMO). Let's not even discuss my edges-there is absolutely NO new growth there. 

I'm going to keep protective styling, but at this rate, I'll be happy to be APL by December (I'm about 1" away now).


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 27, 2011)

@fivestimestwo

I know how you feeling my hair growth is whatever too. What are you using on your edges?


----------



## Samoneisthebest (May 27, 2011)

Just wanted to be a part of Page 100


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 27, 2011)

I feel like my hair is going through a phase where it just will not retain length no matter what I do.  It was growing like wildfire until about a month ago after I made a change in my regimen and paid more attention to my pH balance.  Every month I use a clarifying conditioner as a DC in place of my regular DC.  I've only had one wash day since then so I'll watch it and see what happens.  I could be reacting over nothing.


----------



## GraceV (May 27, 2011)

After ranting about how my hair is cramping my style, I've decided I would try to be more direct and involved with styling my hair. I have attacked every other part of my hair journey with good sense and dedication to finding the best possible tools, products, and techniques.
 I realize that I've been doing very little when it comes to styling. All I do is bun bun bun and I'm sick and tired of it. I'm going to try doing more flexirod sets on dry hair and see how things go. Then maybe I can advance from there.


----------



## lacreolegurl (May 27, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Just checking in. 
I had my hair colored and trimmed this week.  She took about an inch off. It needed it. 
I'm still on track for BSL by the end of the year (hopefully, by the end of the summer).  I'm about 2 inches away.  
Happy growing!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 27, 2011)

GraceV said:


> After ranting about how my hair is cramping my style, I've decided I would try to be more direct and involved with styling my hair. I have attacked every other part of my hair journey with good sense and dedication to finding the best possible tools, products, and techniques.
> I realize that I've been doing very little when it comes to styling. All I do is bun bun bun and I'm sick and tired of it. I'm going to try doing more flexirod sets on dry hair and see how things go. Then maybe I can advance from there.



GraceV  This is exactly how I feel.  I've been busting my butt to learn, understand and grow my hair.  And now, after 2 years on this hhj I'm realizing I don't know how to style my hair.  Last night, I washed, blow dried and flat ironed my hair.  The result was straight hair with no style to it.  I was trying to use my flat iron to add some curls with no luck.  smh.  I think my next healthy hair project will be to learn how to style my hair.  I mean, I can't wear buns forever.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 27, 2011)

I have my June update:






I'm still about two inches away from BSL, and I'm not 100% sure that I'll make it by December. I still have some trimming to do and am a slow grower. Plus I'm lazy as hell with my hair. 
So I guess we'll just see.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 27, 2011)

ezina said:


> @ImanAdero This is really cute! I'm getting Senegalese twists in like three weeks. If you don't mind, could you tell me the color and type of hair you used? Are those medium sized twists?
> 
> TIA!



Of course! Ti be honest, I went to a shop and got it done But it's regular kanekelon beauty supply store hair. 

As for the color, I have no idea color/number wise. I know she used 1b my natural color, and a honey blonde like how my actual hair is highlighted. It's more honey blonde than 1b though. 

They're definitely medium twists, I wasn't paying for te tiny ones lol plus with all my REAL hair, I didn't want it to look like I was wearing a braid helmet. So u went for smaller 'Poetic justice' -esque twists. 

And if you take good care of the twists, they'll last at LEAST a month and a half. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 27, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I have my June update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is your bra really low? Because IMO you are already BSL , Maybe you mean 2 inches away from Full BSL, your hair touching the bottom of the bra?


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 27, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @fivestimestwo
> 
> I know how you feeling my hair growth is whatever too. What are you using on your edges?



Right now I'm only using hot six oil mixed with sulfur on my edges and I massage it in. Apparently it's not working though, so maybe I'll try Megatek or something. I also thought about adding rosemary oil to the mix to see if it'll stimulate growth.


----------



## GraceV (May 27, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> @GraceV  This is exactly how I feel.  I've been busting my butt to learn, understand and grow my hair.  And now, after 2 years on this hhj I'm realizing* I don't know how to style my hair*.  Last night, I washed, blow dried and flat ironed my hair.  The result was straight hair with no style to it.  I was trying to use my flat iron to add some curls with no luck.  smh.  I think my next healthy hair project will be to learn how to style my hair.  I mean, I can't wear buns forever.



IntheMix08 If I had a dollar for every time I stood in front of the mirror praying "Lord Jesus please help me find something to do with this hair" I'd be rich! The bolded didn't hit me until yesterday. I always felt I was challenged in that area but it didn't click that it's because I never really applied myself to learning how to style my hair. 

One tip I've learned here is that you can use flexi-rods to curl your flat ironed hair. A member here (shtow) has a really good YouTube video that shows you how. She has lovely hair and wears it down often. Maybe you can pm her for the link to the video.

We should have a styling challenge after we achieve this BSL hair.


----------



## GraceV (May 28, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I have my June update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair looks at least BSB to me. The T-Shirt makes it a little hard to be sure but I think you're at least touching BSB. I'm imagining 2 inches added to what you have now and it seems like it would be MBL. Congrats!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 28, 2011)

@fivetimestwo

Yeah my edges are a wild bunch too. I'm using just JBCO & Dr. Miracles on mines & I'm seeing growth. But usually mines grow & fall back out at any point. I can't even wear straight back ponytail I have bangs to hide my sides ughhh!

I had these braids in and they pulled them out 





And I have been working on them now, I find that they break if I don't get them oiled down so I try to oil at night and in the morning...


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 28, 2011)

I think I will be at least BSB by August '11. I'm not exactly sure how long I'm stretching for, but i know im going for at least 12 weeks. I see everyone is getting to BSL but me. Huugghhhhh


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 28, 2011)

OMG it's taking sooooooooo loooooooooong to get to BSL!! I wanna scream!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 28, 2011)

I think I made BSL  but I am in the HYH Challenge. I may show a pic I took of me just holding a section I am stretching.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 28, 2011)

GraceV said:


> IntheMix08 If I had a dollar for every time I stood in front of the mirror praying "Lord Jesus please help me find something to do with this hair" I'd be rich! The bolded didn't hit me until yesterday. I always felt I was challenged in that area but it didn't click that it's because I never really applied myself to learning how to style my hair.
> 
> One tip I've learned here is that you can use flexi-rods to curl your flat ironed hair. A member here (shtow) has a really good YouTube video that shows you how. She has lovely hair and wears it down often. Maybe you can pm her for the link to the video.
> 
> We should have a styling challenge after we achieve this BSL hair.



Thanks, GraceV.  I've seen her video and I've been practicing with my flexirods.  Sometimes it works sometimes it's a disaster. I'm still working on it though.  I probably need to watch her video again anyway.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 28, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> OMG it's taking sooooooooo loooooooooong to get to BSL!! I wanna scream!!



You and me both.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 28, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your input! 
I have a long back and my ends touch the top of the strap, but I need more hair to be there before I claim anything. I won't post a picture of that, because it's in everyone's best interests to not see such a thing  but trust me LMAO.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 30, 2011)

I can pull my hair and it touches my bra strap but I still feel like I'm not even close because it shrinks up to barely APL 

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## cbanks67 (May 31, 2011)

Me too. My hair is very curly and barely touching my brastrap when I pull it straight but I consider it almost BSL.


----------



## cbanks67 (May 31, 2011)

I think I will try some hair affirmations today.

My hair grows longer and longer everyday. 
and say it 40 times slowly


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 1, 2011)

IT'S THE FIRST OF THE MONTH!!!


Well we be doing reveals this month ladies???


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems like I'm a summer shedder, because my hair has been shedding more than normal and I'm worried about thinning... I hate thin ends so a trim will be in order. A trim would dash my hopes of reaching BSL in the next 3 months; I'm about 1.5 inches away.

I going to try grinding up some garlic and mixing with oil for a pre-poo when I next wash my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 1, 2011)

Still got these braids in for about another 2 weeks I hope. 

I hope to see some serious new growth when I DO take them out!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 1, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> IT'S THE FIRST OF THE MONTH!!!
> 
> 
> Well we be doing reveals this month ladies???



ms.tatiana

I will be posting a BSL update when we do our HYH reveal at the end of the month. I'm so ready to bring my hair out of hiding!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Okay I'll post the same pictures twice than.

I hope I'm at least touching my bra strap this month.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 1, 2011)

My summer plan was to get my hair cornrowed and wear it for 6-8 weeks, washing and DC'ing in the braids.  However my stylist braided my hair straight back instead of in a circle, so the combs were kind've uncomfortable and the appropriate amount of hair wasn't left out in the bang to blend easily.  So after 2 weeks, today I decided to take down my braids, prepoo with EVCO, wash and DC, blow dry lightly and re-braid.  I'm halfway through the process now.  *le sigh* But I definitely think it is worth it....I feel I'm going to hit my new goal of BSL by September.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 2, 2011)

ms.tatiana 

Thanks so much for the pics and the breakdown of what you're using. I think I'm going to try it and see if I can get some good results like that. My edges are not really gone, but they've always been thin and I'd love for them to thicken up (or at least start GROWING )

Thanks again!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 2, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> *It seems like I'm a summer shedder, because my hair has been shedding more than normal *and I'm worried about thinning... I hate thin ends so a trim will be in order. A trim would dash my hopes of reaching BSL in the next 3 months; I'm about 1.5 inches away.
> 
> I going to try grinding up some garlic and mixing with oil for a pre-poo when I next wash my hair.



I was just about to post asking if anyone noticed more shedding now that the weather is warmer. I'm wondering if it's a side effect of summer growth spurts (i.e. it's growing faster, so it's shedding faster?). I think I'm going to start pre-pooing with the garlic conditioner again, which seems to work well.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I think I may need to bow out of this challenge and move over to the SL challenge because I cut the remaining relaxed ends off last week and I REALLY don't see BSL happening by the end of this year.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Haven't really updated, I am defintly past APL but I think I am experiencing
lead hairs syndrome 

The longest hairs are barely an inch from BSL! I was discouraged at first but the
Lead hairs thread has really inspired me not to trim my ends( they are not damaged or split and I haven't been using heat) I will continue the SD method as it works for me.

I will try to get a decent camera to show you guys what I mean. Think I'll just have to see what happens in the next 6 months


----------



## chevere62 (Jun 2, 2011)

Straightened my hair today and I hit BSL. Only with a few strands so I am not going to claim it yet.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 2, 2011)

tmarie90 said:


> Straightened my hair today and I hit BSL. Only with a few strands so I am not going to claim it yet.



Yay for you!


----------



## BrownOcean (Jun 3, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> BrownOcean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You. I'm trying to get to Hair Crush Status.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

I will be doing the same, exactly on the 30th because I am doing a summer camp for diabetic children and I dont wanna be out there sweating out my relaxer while playing with the kiddos.





chasturner84 said:


> @ms.tatiana
> 
> I will be posting a BSL update when we do our HYH reveal at the end of the month. I'm so ready to bring my hair out of hiding!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 4, 2011)

Took my weave out after 3 weeks it was to greasy to keep in. Let's see how many of my products I can use up.


----------



## Missi (Jun 4, 2011)

So far...i think i'm pretty close to BSL

I have decided to go natural by doing a long term stretch....i mean like 4 yrs stretching. I do need to trim or cut about an inch off.....there are certain moments where I know a certain style...or my ends rubbing against my clothes is gonna cause damage. After about a month...I can feel rough ends..but other than that...my regimen and lifestyle has changed and I think my regimen is good.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jun 4, 2011)

I definitely have to step my protective styling game up. I've been wearing my hair out way too much and this Texas heat is getting serious. So, this is where I'm at. Barely grazing bra strap with a few strands. I was going to trim today but after seeing this today I think I will work on my hair more and be patient. I had fun this week making my mixes. This place is addictive. I've learned so much over the past few days. I thought I knew a lot.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jun 5, 2011)

Checkin' in!!!!

I put some kinky twists in 5/20 and I've been using my sulfur mix and MegaTek when I remember (I got a new job, just moved out of my apt and I'm living out of a suitcase until the end of a week). I'll be taking out the twists this coming Sun (6/12). I've experienced a good amount of growth with the twists and can't wait to see what the hair looks like underneath!!!

Also, CONGRATS to all the ladies who's made it to BSL!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Update 6/5: So yesterday was a wash day and I'm trying to get in the habit of switching conditioners every couple months.  I love DC-ing with Pantene Beautiful Lengths Breakage Defense but I'm beginning to feel like my hair is getting tired of it, even though I use ACV with peppermint, rosemary and lavender oils as a post-poo/pre-conditioner to maintain my pH balance.

So I used Tresemme's Conditioner for Breakage Defense as a DC and was pleasantly surprised.  I'm now encouraged to try their Thermal Recovery collection since I'm a straightened natural.

Good news: This is the second time I could really feel the peppermint oil on my scalp.  It felt like I was getting a scalp massage!  I also think I have some new growth YAY!  I don't have pics since I was busy with exams but my hair just feels longer somehow.  I'm going to officially claim BSB and am hopeful I can make BSL by the end of this year!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm relaxing my hair today.  16 weeks and 3 days...not to shabby.


----------



## afrochique (Jun 6, 2011)

I am about 2 inches away from BSL. I hope to be there by October. HHG!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh...i'm getting there.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 6, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> I'm relaxing my hair today.  16 weeks and 3 days...not to shabby.



Congrats!!! That's an awesome stretch! I'll hit 6 months Friday and I think I'll go ahead and relax next week.

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lookin good Curlybeauty


----------



## Malaika1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Curlybeauty so off topic but cute romper!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 6, 2011)

just checking in, I am wearing a weave ponytail for the next 2wks. I just started nioxin vitamins about a week ago. I am hoping it will boost my growth rate some


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 6, 2011)

My hair is relaxed. I'm not BSL but I'm holding strong at SUPER FULL APL.   I'm fairly confident that I'll be BSL by August.  :crossfingers:


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 6, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Congrats!!! That's an awesome stretch! I'll hit 6 months Friday and I think I'll go ahead and relax next week.
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO



chasturner84 Congrats to you!  You made it to 6 months!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jun 7, 2011)

This right here is why I will be claiming MBL and BSL at the same time 




I'm getting a relaxer this weekend. My ends don't look too bad, so I may not got them trimmed and just go ahead and get a roller set done 

But part of me says to get them trimmed so I don't regret it later. My hair is fairly straight, so I will ask her about it when I go and see her...

She says trim don't take off length, so I'm snapping pictures every hour just to have some before and after shots


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 7, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> My summer plan was to get my hair cornrowed and wear it for 6-8 weeks, washing and DC'ing in the braids.  However my stylist braided my hair straight back instead of in a circle, so the combs were kind've uncomfortable and the appropriate amount of hair wasn't left out in the bang to blend easily.  So after 2 weeks, today I decided to take down my braids, prepoo with EVCO, wash and DC, blow dry lightly and re-braid.  I'm halfway through the process now.  *le sigh* But I definitely think it is worth it....*I feel I'm going to hit my new goal of BSL by September.*



I think I will too.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 7, 2011)

checking in:
I decided to do a flexi-rod set and lay-off the heat this week since last week my hair was super dry. Mainly the front section because of the color. I purchased this Loreal color-safe shampoo. What was that for?! Not only did it strip some of the color but it didn't leave my hair moisturized like it claimed. 
However, thanks to Sally's having a sale on Silk Elements ColorCare line of products (and a semi-permanent bright enough to revive my color), I'm good as new now . I also started using Claudie's Elixir in my nape area at night. The Cherry Almond smells sooooo good! Guess I'll do a length check next wash day...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 8, 2011)

I have box braids in but I'm thinking of taking then down doing a protein treatment and pressing my hair for my length check this month since I'll be getting a weave put in around the 18th.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 8, 2011)

Had these twists in for 6weeks to the day. 

I can't WAIT to take them out! Although it's nice to not have to worry about your hair while it's in a protective style, I miss my own hair! 

So this weekend I'll be taking them down! After that I'll do a GOOD DC and maybe a protein treatment. I just can't wait to feel my own hair in my hands though! It's going to be so wonderful!


----------



## Shana' (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I relaxed on Monday after a six month stretch and I made BSL.......... temporarily. My ends were so thin and stringy, I let my stylist cut them off. Currently, I'm between APL and BSL. I've been thinking about remaining at APL instead of pursuing BSL and longer. But I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 10, 2011)

Shana'

Congrats on making BSL!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just made my relaxer appt for next Thursday! After I assess the damage (if any) of my 6 month stretch, I will decide whether or not I will try another one.

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## chevere62 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking and I think I will hit full BSL by my next length check in August. My hair was touching when I straightened last week but I want it to be fully there without having to pull before I claim it. My hair is still straight and I am just going to continue to protective style for another week before I wash. Left my hair shears at school in storage so I ordered new ones. Hopefully they are here tomorrow so I can get all of these knots out. Thinking about starting to wash my hair every two weeks instead of 2 or 3 times a week to cut down on the manipulation. Keep seeing really cute pictures of mini twist on here and thinking that might be my next style. To be honest anything to keep my hair off of my neck and back during this summer heat will work for me.

Here is my update. I just took this pic tonight so it has been 9 days since I last straightened. Hair got super frizzy and reverted. Sorry for the dirty mirror.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 12, 2011)

tmarie90

Nice progress, you are basically there.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 12, 2011)

...15wks post and still in yarn braid ... i've had these for maybe 5wks, might take them out this week cause I MISS MY HAIR!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 12, 2011)

I took this picture sometime last month where a few strands are _barely _grazing BSL.






...And I took these yesterday. I'm not happy that I'm not Full BSL...but at least it's touching


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 12, 2011)

_Checking in* I am still hoping to reach this goal by the end of the year. I will post an update pic on the 30th. I still have about 3 inches to get before I even hit BSL Please pray and wish me luck...I REALLLLLY want to be there! _


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

_(I know I've already made BSL but I thought I'd still check in until 2011 is over. All the 2012 challenges are closed so I'm a little lonely since there's only the MBL and WL challenges to check into in terms of making length milestones. This is copied and pasted from the other challenges.)_

*UPDATE*: Parts of my hair are reaching MBL. I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer when I know most of my hair will be there and what isn't (my bangs) will be heading there. I'm happy! Still feel like my hair is shorter than SL but people are taking notice and saying my hair is long!  My ultimate goal is WL but I think I'll be stretching for HL; we'll see when my hair reaches WL though. 

I'm bored with my hair down so I'm going to try to put my hair in high bun sometimes — no this is not protective styling, it won't be for long. My picture updates are usually 7 months apart and my next picture update will probably within the next 3-5 months. I wrote in my "blog" that I wanted to shorten the time taken to get to the next milestone with vitamin intake and I sort of did since I was BSL 4 months ago and now parts of my hair are MBL. The last week and a half though, I stopped taking my vitamins so this time around I'll be very diligent with my intake. It's not all for hair though, it's more for my skin and just my health overall.

I'm thinking of stretching for 5 months this time around. I know exactly what products to use to make this stretch a breeze. For the 4th and 5th month, I'll only be using 2-3 Motions products that work the best. For now, I'll be trying to use up whatever I have quickly. I'm going to be careful with my nape, edges, and ends. No more quick washes unless I'm going swimming, since I can't help it. I'll also be paying attention to my scalp since I always have random sores that always appear out of no where. Stretching is fun for me, I like being excited about how far my new growth will stretch to, it's challenging but it's fun.

I'm glad my regimen is working for me; just wash, condition, and air drying — no moisturizer, leave-in, oil after washing my hair. I feel good that I don't have to do too much to my hair to see retention. I hope everyone else is having fun on their hair care journey too. It does take patience and a little tampering to figure out what your hair wants though. It took me a while to get over the SL hump, until I started stretching my relaxers and stopped putting products in my hair. I'm still learning but it's worth it and even though I hate how slow hair grows, it makes you appreciate a lot more and gives you time to practice and learn about hair. 

Anyway, that's all for this update. For these challenges, I don't know. I'll try to update more often but I'm giving LHCF a break, my obsession that I had with posting is over. I'll still post pictures the next time I relax for sure but I don't update because I forget and also because I don't like LHCF like I used to.  *I hope everyone's hair is doing great and you're seeing progress regardless, if you're struggling and you just happened to read this long post, please do not give up! Hair care takes a while and there can be a lot of twists and turns but do not give up! I'm rooting for you! Take care!  *


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 12, 2011)

I've developed hairnorexia! It's so sad but I definitely feel my hair isn't growing :-(

::sigh:: 

Anyway, I took out my braids. When I  washed my hair it ended up being sooooooooo matted! I need to wash in sections but sometimes you just don't feel like spending 2 hours washing your hair you know? 

So I ended up tearing through my head with my denman... I know, shameful!!!!! I feel like I lost so much hair, although I know I didn't. 

On a random note, I put a honey rinse over my blonde highlights. There were parts that were just TOO blonde for me. 

Anywho, I say all of this to say, I think I'm still the 2 inches away from BSL that I was when I started this challenge. But I still have time to make it before the year ends!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 12, 2011)

Aireen - great update!!!  I haven't seen a hair pic of yours in a while (I feel).  I didn't know you were blogging now!  I'm adding you to the relaxed hair blog thread....I love what I see!  Congrats on reaching MBL, can't wait til that next relaxer.  Your hair is definitely long!  I feel that I'll be over my hairexia when I touch up in September (or whenever) and I'm full BSL.  At least I hope I am!  And I have face framing layers so maybe when I reach MBL with all of my hair reaching at least BSL I'll be over it.  But I do feel like your hair is long...can't wait til I'm there!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 12, 2011)

Shana' said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I relaxed on Monday after a six month stretch and *I made BSL*.......... temporarily. My ends were so thin and stringy, I let my stylist cut them off. Currently, I'm between APL and BSL. I've been thinking about remaining at APL instead of pursuing BSL and longer. But I'm not sure yet.





tmarie90 said:


> I was thinking and I think I will hit full BSL by my next length check in August. *My hair was touching when I straightened last week* but I want it to be fully there without having to pull before I claim it. My hair is still straight and I am just going to continue to protective style for another week before I wash. Left my hair shears at school in storage so I ordered new ones. Hopefully they are here tomorrow so I can get all of these knots out. Thinking about starting to wash my hair every two weeks instead of 2 or 3 times a week to cut down on the manipulation. Keep seeing really cute pictures of mini twist on here and thinking that might be my next style. To be honest anything to keep my hair off of my neck and back during this summer heat will work for me.
> 
> Here is my update. I just took this pic tonight so it has been 9 days since I last straightened. Hair got super frizzy and reverted. Sorry for the dirty mirror.





dollface0023 said:


> I took this picture sometime last month where a few strands are _barely _grazing BSL.
> 
> 
> ...And I took these yesterday. I'm not happy that *I'm not Full BSL...but at least it's touching *




Shana' tmarie90 dollface0023  Can I break out the trophies?  I don't want to do it too prematurely, but it sounds like you ladies each made BSL. 



Aireen said:


> _(I know I've already made BSL but I thought I'd still check in until 2011 is over. All the 2012 challenges are closed so I'm a little lonely since there's only the MBL and WL challenges to check into in terms of making length milestones. This is copied and pasted from the other challenges.)_
> 
> UPDATE: Parts of my hair are reaching MBL. I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer when I know most of my hair will be there and what isn't (my bangs) will be heading there. I'm happy! Still feel like my hair is shorter than SL but people are taking notice and saying my hair is long!  My ultimate goal is WL but I think I'll be stretching for HL; we'll see when my hair reaches WL though.
> 
> ...



AireenAt the bolded, how are you able to wear your 5 months post hair with no product?  How are you wearing your hair? Do you think that it's helped you to not add additional products after conditioning?  I too have been enjoying my hhj.  I'll be checking out your blog. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Aireen - great update!!!  I haven't seen a hair pic of yours in a while (I feel).  I didn't know you were blogging now!  I'm adding you to the relaxed hair blog thread....I love what I see!  Congrats on reaching MBL, can't wait til that next relaxer.  Your hair is definitely long!  I feel that I'll be over my hairexia when I touch up in September (or whenever) and I'm full BSL.  At least I hope I am!  And I have face framing layers so maybe when I reach MBL with all of my hair reaching at least BSL I'll be over it.  But I do feel like your hair is long...can't wait til I'm there!



EbonyCPrincess, yep I just saw! Thank you for adding me to the thread though I hardly feel that my link is a blog — or at least a beneficial one, just one to write down my feelings.  Thank you for congratulating me and all your compliments, I'm really stunned and proud that I made it this far, can't wait to see what the future holds in terms of hair growth. I still feel like my hair is short but it's great to know that people think my hair is long and I'm on my way to being accepted into the long hair club soon. 

I love layers! I'l probably get some myself when I'm completely over this hair growth progression thing. Cassie in Wiz Khalifa's video Roll Up is my inspiration.  Please show pictures and/or make sure to notify me when you get your touch-up since I don't come in update threads often and I'm not posting as regularly as I do on LHCF. Your hair in your signature looks great, looking forward to your freshly relaxed update!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 12, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I've developed hairnorexia! It's so sad but I definitely feel my hair isn't growing :-(
> 
> ::sigh::
> 
> ...



ImanAdero have you tried washing in braids and not sections? Washing in sections always took me over an hour but washing in braids has been a life saver for me. Keep the braids in until you're ready to add your leave ins and detangle at that time. Your hair shouldn't be tangled because it stayed in the braids the whole time. So if you haven't tried it, TRY IT!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> AireenAt the bolded, how are you able to wear your 5 months post hair with no product?  How are you wearing your hair? Do you think that it's helped you to not add additional products after conditioning?  I too have been enjoying my hhj.  I'll be checking out your blog. Thanks for updating us!



IntheMix08, I wear my hair out on most days, any time I'm at home my hair is usually in a bun and covered under a net. It's helped me tremendously not to add products after the conditioning step. I never really thought of going back to using moisturizers, leave-ins and all that. It's not hard for me to wear my hair down after being 4 months post so I can't really tell you HOW I'm able to do it, I just can and do. I will say Motions CPR Reconstuctor makes my hair easy to manage and is a lifesaver with detangling.  Someone else asked me the same question on my LHCF blog so you can look there for more details.

EDIT: Also my real blog in my signature has details about the product I mentioned and the same details concerning my regimen.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 13, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ImanAdero have you tried washing in braids and not sections? Washing in sections always took me over an hour but washing in braids has been a life saver for me. Keep the braids in until you're ready to add your leave ins and detangle at that time. Your hair shouldn't be tangled because it stayed in the braids the whole time. So if you haven't tried it, TRY IT!



I USED to wash in braids... But I stopped, don't know why... I think I just got lazy!

I'll make sure to try that next wash. Thanks!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mini-update: My sister helped me measure my hair and I'm 2.5 inches from BSL and 3.5 inches from MBL!  I'm not sure how fast my hair grows/retains but I'm just going to continue my regimen because it's working.  I'm approaching my 1 year anniversary of making a committed effort to growing my hair out and I'm amazed at how far I've come and how much I've learned about my hair.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey ladies!  Checking in.  I plan to flatiron this week for my 2 year anniversary since my last relaxer.  I'm excited to see where I am and how far I have left to go.


----------



## Katherina (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm ..................
*B*.............
*S*....................
*L*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



FINALLY!



You can kinda tell in my avatar look: cuz I don't post pics in here )
Yay! I'd like to thank all my fans and hatersss! LMBO! JK 

:creatures


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ congrats!! Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## brownbean96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies  I am so excited to join this challenge. I'm newly APL (@ least I think so...anyone care to confirm for me? No pic of the back...will get one soon).

My regimen/products: I do the following either weekly or biweekly: wash (with either curls cream wash, Be Mine or Curls Clarifying shampoo- depending on hair needs), deep condition (with one of my natural conditioners always with WGO added), joico recon (soon to be replaced by a more natural product which at this moment will be shescentit okra recon), kimmaytube leave in (with WGO added). My goal is to use all natural products. Joico recon is the last to go.

What am I doing to reach BSL: Low manipulation styles. Been rocking the braid and curl for the last two months - set weekly (sometimes bi-weekly; style lasts the first week, second week I rock a puff). Happy to say that I'm getting an install (PS) at the end of the month by Reniece so you Know it will be fierce and my hair will grow I plan on documenting the process from pre install to post to chart my growth.

Goal month to reach BSL: October 2011



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jun 14, 2011)

Katherina said:


> I'm ..................
> *B*.............
> *S*....................
> *L*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 14, 2011)

Katherina said:


> I'm ..................
> *B*.............
> *S*....................
> *L*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Congrats on BSL, Katherina 
​


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 14, 2011)

brownbean96 said:


> Hi Ladies  I am so excited to join this challenge. I'm newly APL (@ least I think so...anyone care to confirm for me? No pic of the back...will get one soon).
> 
> My regimen/products: I do the following either weekly or biweekly: wash (with either curls cream wash, Be Mine or Curls Clarifying shampoo- depending on hair needs), deep condition (with one of my natural conditioners always with WGO added), joico recon (soon to be replaced by a more natural product which at this moment will be shescentit okra recon), kimmaytube leave in (with WGO added). My goal is to use all natural products. Joico recon is the last to go.
> 
> ...




Congrats on APL and  to the challenge brownbean96!


----------



## Katherina (Jun 14, 2011)

somewhereinbtwn said:


> ^^ congrats!! Your hair is gorgeous.





thecurlycamshow said:


> Congratulations





IntheMix08 said:


> Congrats on BSL, Katherina
> ​



Thanks guys!!!  I'm so happy because two years ago I didn't know if I could do it! But I did!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 14, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Katherina!  Your hair looks great, very thick!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 14, 2011)

Katherina

Good Lawd, your hair looks lush! Absolutely lovely!

Congrats on your progress!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Qtee (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting closer

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 14, 2011)

Yay we are in June. 6 months down, and 6 months to go. If I don't have any setback from this point on, I will be able to make it to BSL by December. 

I had a relaxer yesterday after 10 weeks and it didnt go so well, usually I relax up 10 12-19 weeks, but this time, I relaxed early and for some reason my hair came out so underprocessed, and my scalp burnt so much. The lady didnt use a comb and just rubbed the relaxer on my scalp, i burnt so much that my hair is stuck together and I have to wash them to unstuck them. 

Anywho, here is where I am as of June 13, 2011


----------



## Aireen (Jun 14, 2011)

bestblackgirl said:


> Yay we are in June. 6 months down, and 6 months to go. If I don't have any setback from this point on, I will be able to make it to BSL by December.
> 
> I had a relaxer yesterday after 10 weeks and it didnt go so well, usually I relax up 10 12-19 weeks, but this time, I relaxed early and for some reason my hair came out so underprocessed, and my scalp burnt so much. The lady didnt use a comb and just rubbed the relaxer on my scalp, i burnt so much that my hair is stuck together and I have to wash them to unstuck them.
> 
> Anywho, here is where I am as of June 13, 2011



I would switch stylists, bestblackgirl. Rubbing relaxer into your scalp? She doesn't know what she's doing. You're supposed to limit relaxer exposure to the scalp as much as possible. Since you have scalp burns I suggest KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner, it should be in a white bottle with red and black writing. Apply to the scalp and leave on for 20 minutes, it really helps my sores and burns even after the first use, especially after using it consistently.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 15, 2011)

I already took my length pictures for June and I must say I'm proud of my hair is it taking longer than I wanted but I'm closer to BSL than I have ever been...

I figure before I put my weave in for the summer I do a protein treatment, use a good conditioner, also use a leave in. During the summer is when I get the most growth, so I will take extra care of this weave and my hair. I need to be BSL by the end of the year because I want to take my graduation pictures without a weave in.


----------



## Qtee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok I'm claiming it..yaay me...

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 15, 2011)

Qtee said:


> Ok I'm claiming it..yaay me...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670




Another challenger crosses the finish line! CONGRATS on BSL Qtee! 
​


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

Aireen, Yea I'm thinking about it. The thing is that I am moving to go to school at the end of August and I started seeing this stylist close to where I will be living based on a friend's recommendation. What I am hoping for is to find a stylist here on LHCF who is from around Spring valley NY or something. I thought I saw a post like this of this new hair salon opening up there like last year, Im trying to find it. But yes I am plan to.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jun 16, 2011)

Qtee said:


> Ok I'm claiming it..yaay me...View attachment 117701
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670


 

Congratulations


----------



## Shana' (Jun 16, 2011)

IntheMix08...........Thanks but no trophy for me. I made BSL but had to trim a little past apl.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 18, 2011)

New weave in....


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats to all of the ladies who made BSL in June (so far)!!!!

I'm just updating--I've been slacking (new job, new apt, new semester!!!)... I took my kinky twists out last Sat and tried KCCC this week... Meh!  I'm going to try it again, but it's not all that and a bag of chips just yet! My longest layers, in the back, is about an inch from BSL!!! I do have one strand that's BSL--I know, I know...I can't claim it!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I may be jumping the gun (newly APL), but perhaps this will motivate me to up my moisturizing and PSing game. I think I might be 3-4 inches away from the top of BSL. Let's see how much I can grow AND retain for the next 5.5 months. 

*What's your regimen?*
MT/OCT 2x/week (while in cornrows)
Moisturize & seal daily
DC weekly

*What Products are you using?*
Mega-Tek/OCT
Jojoba Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Giovanni
Aubrey Organics (new for me)

*What are you specifically doing to achieve BSL in 2011?*
No heat, low-manipulation, weekly DC, and consistent moisturizing.

*In what month are you hoping to achieve BSL?*
Hopefully by 11:59pm on Dec 31, 2011.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 22, 2011)

Ladies that are doing June reveals for other challenges don't forget to stop by here and upload your pictures , even if you haven't made BSL yet we wanna see some progress pictures   


*7 days until June 30th, that leaves us with 6 more months to make BSL ladies*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^cosigning!


 Incognitus


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 22, 2011)

checking in:

I did a braidout on Monday (or Sunday night? lol) and it came out really nice! the only braidout I've ever liked on me, but it may have something to do w/ the red color. Anywho...I plan to take a length check pic next weekend since I'm staying away from the flat iron the rest of this month.


----------



## Shana' (Jun 22, 2011)

For a while I was torn between staying/maintaining at APL and continuing on to BSL and longer. It seemed like everytime I got close to BSL something always happened and I had to trim. Well, I figured out what was wrong.........I'm really inconsistent with my hair. I'll do really well for a few days and get lazy, no ps'ing, no dc's and no m/s. So now I've decided to completely change my reggie to something that's less time consuming, that way I won't get lazy (hopefully). Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 23, 2011)

finally took my yarn braids out after 7wks ... and am 16wks post ... after my wash tonight im going to determine what i wanna do with my hair next


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I've been away for a while now! I'm currently 4 months prego and looking to stretch my relaxer as long as possible. Last relaxer was in Early May... and my roots are CRAZY! Thinking of getting a silk infusion on my hair to help stretch my relaxer for the next 5 months... Also have thought of full sew-ins as well.... Currently grazing APL  Baby's due Dec. 8th so hopefully I'll be almost BSL by then


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in...

Ive started my routine for summer...

Clarifying and DCing bi-weekly

Oil rinsing 1-2 times a week


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 23, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Well I've been away for a while now! I'm currently 4 months prego and looking to stretch my relaxer as long as possible. Last relaxer was in Early May... and my roots are CRAZY! Thinking of getting a silk infusion on my hair to help stretch my relaxer for the next 5 months... Also have thought of full sew-ins as well.... Currently grazing APL  Baby's due Dec. 8th so hopefully I'll be almost BSL by then



kamilla

What's a silk infusion? Is that related to a keratin treatment? Goodluck on the pregnancy and belated congrats!


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 23, 2011)

3 more weeks left in my 10 week stretch... really excited to see how close I am to achieving BSL. 

Crossing my fingers for an inch of growth, that would leave me with an inch and half to go until BSL.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 24, 2011)

Week 1: 7 days of my weave:

After 7 days I finally oiled my hair, I used Dr. Miracle spot intensive serum (trying to use up all my products) it has peppermint oil in it so it has a nice smell. I also used JBCO on my edges and they are coming along. 

My track is already slipping so I need to get the fixed ughhh.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 24, 2011)

I had twists in last week and I decided to do a little length check because I haven't since I colore my hair. So here goes. Pics of the front length which is about an inch past my collar bone. I think I was 2 in from BSL in the back (still have 6months so I should be good).


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 24, 2011)

Before I put my weave in I did a length check & I'm closer than I have ever been


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jun 25, 2011)

I just made APL a few weeks ago so I think it's time for me to start lurking in this thread  

I want to make BSL by Dec 2011 and then concentrate on thickness for my graduation in May 2012.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jun 25, 2011)

First time I've posted pics in any thread 

Relaxed on Thursday at a little over 4months post relaxer.
I hope to stretch for the next 6 months till dec.

Yes I know my ends look kinda special but I'm going with
the lead hairs theory till dec. Especially since the ends
are not damaged. If it doesn't fill in by then and
my hair is BSL then I'll give it a nice blunt cut 

The longest layers are actually a tiny bit past BSL
but I can't claim it yet.

First pic before relaxer, second after


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 25, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I had twists in last week and I decided to do a little length check because I haven't since I colore my hair. So here goes. Pics of the front length which is about an inch past my collar bone. I think I was 2 in from BSL in the back (still have 6months so I should be good).



Love your hair color!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 25, 2011)

Just started flat ironing my hair and my bottom layer is finally close to BSB! One day, ladies... one day.

I'm in this challenge, but haven't made APL yet. Hopefully, I'll make it soon so I can skidaddle on over this way!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jun 25, 2011)

congratulations Kamilla16!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 26, 2011)

just checking in w/ you ladies .... so far so good, relaxed on the 24th (Fri) after 16wks


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I would love to begin this challenge, I know I'm late. I am not sure if I'm APL length yet, what do you think? 

My regimen is wash/set weekly with either protein or DC. I preepoo with coconut oil.
Moisturize with glycerin and Redken antisnap. Or elastin Mango butter.
I have no protective styles I wear my hair down everyday. Any suggestions?


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2011)

Im holding my place, will be posting a length check tonight...
I dont feel like I made that much progress :|


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 27, 2011)

I checked my hair this morning before I twisted it. I'm full APL and on my way to BSL. When I measured I have about 3, maybe 3.5 inches before I reach the top of my bra. I may flat iron a few pieces in the back later this week so I can see better.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jun 27, 2011)

Hubby took my recent pic and I'm closer than before.  I used some Loc Butter that produced a lot more knots so I'll see how my hair is after I wash it.  Anywho, here's my progress and I like it   HHG ladies!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 27, 2011)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> So I would love to begin this challenge, I know I'm late. I am not sure if I'm APL length yet, what do you think?
> 
> My regimen is wash/set weekly with either protein or DC. I preepoo with coconut oil.
> Moisturize with glycerin and Redken antisnap. Or elastin Mango butter.
> I have no protective styles I wear my hair down everyday. Any suggestions?



I think you are definitely APL!  If you don't have any issues retaining length wearing your hair down everyday, don't fix what's not broken!  If you do want to PS - you have enough length to do some very cute and creative updos and buns.



KhandiB said:


> Im holding my place, will be posting a length check tonight...
> I dont feel like I made that much progress :|



Your ends look INCREDIBLE!  I'm not a fan of blunt cuts on _me_ but I love this look.  Its making me want to do a major trim in September!



thecurlycamshow said:


> Hubby took my recent pic and I'm closer than before.  I used some Loc Butter that produced a lot more knots so I'll see how my hair is after I wash it.  Anywho, here's my progress and I like it   HHG ladies!



Congrats you don't look that far!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess – Girl I bet it don’t look like that anymore, I will find out tonight, lol



EbonyCPrincess said:


> I think you are definitely APL!  If you don't have any issues retaining length wearing your hair down everyday, don't fix what's not broken!  If you do want to PS - you have enough length to do some very cute and creative updos and buns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## growth2come (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so late on this thread but I will join. Better late than never. I am back at APL after chopping of a few inches. With the way things are going I hope to make BSL in December via PS, proper deep conditioning and moisturising. Fingers crossed!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jun 27, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess thanks!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, Here Im is... 2 or 3 months later


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Haven't done a length check since March to see where I'm at. I will probably go another few weeks w/out getting it flat ironed. I did pull a few strands down and they were at BSL so it'll be interesting to see how it looks when it's all pressed out. *


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 28, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> Ok, Here Im is... 2 or 3 months later



This is GOOD girl!!!!  You'll be dang near mid-back by the end of the year growing at that rate!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 28, 2011)

I am really hoping to get to bsl by the end of the year I am apl right now and I am keeping in plaits.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2011)

This does prove Im crazy though, I swore I had no growth, lol!!!



EbonyCPrincess said:


> This is GOOD girl!!!!  You'll be dang near mid-back by the end of the year growing at that rate!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 28, 2011)

yaay now i can post again...wow you ladies got some awesome growth going. I am going to flat iron my hair this weekend so I will post pics


----------



## iwantmyglory (Jun 28, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Checking in too! Currently almost 10 weeks post... In Kinky twists. Trying to stretch until February!


 
Your highlights in your siggy are beautiful.  What do you do to take care of your relaxed, colored tresses?  I'm about to be in the same boat and need a regimen for double processed hair.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 28, 2011)

finally got around to taking updated hair pic ... im on a personal no heat challenge for the remainder of the year, so here's my hair fresh out the shower

the second picture is my hair at the beginning of my journey at EL


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 28, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> finally got around to taking updated hair pic ... im on a personal no heat challenge for the remainder of the year, so here's my hair fresh out the shower
> 
> the second picture is my hair at the beginning of my journey at EL



Wow, that's some solid progress! KUTGW!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> finally got around to taking updated hair pic ... im on a personal no heat challenge for the remainder of the year, so here's my hair fresh out the shower
> 
> the second picture is my hair at the beginning of my journey at EL


 
wow that growth is awesome!!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 28, 2011)

I made BSL stretched in April, but I'd like to be BSL curly by December-Feb. range.  I'd love Dec. but a more realistic goal is Feb. 2012 for me.  We gon' see tho!  (ETA: pics of my last length check (April 6, I think) in my Fotki: http://fotki.com/JewellJ


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 28, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wow, that's some solid progress! KUTGW!





mzsophisticated26 said:


> wow that growth is awesome!!



Thanks! It seems like its taken me forever to get here because i been on my HHJ since Aug 07' and had a few setbacks.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 28, 2011)

Still APL   ... or maybe it's at BSB length (bottom of shoulder blade length)?





_Pic taken June 27th_

I know it's not December yet. I just hope I can get to BSL by then.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 29, 2011)

Poohbear, I'm right there with you.  In my mind, I'm claiming bsb, but not 'officially.'


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's my progress since January.


I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me 


Picture on the left is from January
Picture on the right was taken June 15, 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Here's my progress since January.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me
> ...


 
shasha8685 Okay I know I'm not in this challenge, but I just had to say your hair is GORGEOUS! You look maybe an inch away from BSL. You got that by the end of the summer!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> shasha8685 Okay I know I'm not in this challenge, but I just had to say your hair is GORGEOUS! You look maybe an inch away from BSL. You got that by the end of the summer!!



Thank you!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyone is having such great progress...

Keep the updates coming ladies!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 29, 2011)

shasha your hair is gorgeous especially I see where you started from such an inspiration


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 29, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> shasha your hair is gorgeous especially I see where you started from such an inspiration



Thank you! I'm glad that my hair journey can inspire others!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 29, 2011)

GREAT Progress!!!



shasha8685 said:


> Here's my progress since January.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me
> ...


----------



## goodwinmd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everybody! I would like to join this challenge if possible. I just joined the forum today after 1 year of lurking.  I just want to thank everybody for helping me grow my hair to APL, which is the longest its ever been. I hope to make BSL by December. Here is my starting pic

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 29, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Here's my progress since January.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me
> ...



shasha8685 Your hair is gorgeous!! You're about an inch from BSL.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 29, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I had twists in last week and I decided to do a little length check because I haven't since I colore my hair. So here goes. Pics of the front length which is about an inch past my collar bone. I think I was 2 in from BSL in the back (still have 6months so I should be good).





ms.tatiana said:


> Before I put my weave in I did a length check & I'm closer than I have ever been





Malaika1 said:


> First time I've posted pics in any thread
> 
> Relaxed on Thursday at a little over 4months post relaxer.
> I hope to stretch for the next 6 months till dec.
> ...






thecurlycamshow said:


> Hubby took my recent pic and I'm closer than before.  I used some Loc Butter that produced a lot more knots so I'll see how my hair is after I wash it.  Anywho, here's my progress and I like it   HHG ladies!





KhandiB said:


> Ok, Here Im is... 2 or 3 months later





Poohbear said:


> Still APL   ... or maybe it's at BSB length (bottom of shoulder blade length)?
> 
> 
> _Pic taken June 27th_
> ...





shasha8685 said:


> Here's my progress since January.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me
> ...




ImanAdero, ms.tatiana, Malaika1, thecurlycamshow, KhandiB, Poohbear, shasha8685

Thanks for sharing your progress pictures!  You all have wonderful heads of hair.  Keep Up the Good Work and you'll all be BSL in no time.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 29, 2011)

goodwinmd1 said:


> Hi everybody! I would like to join this challenge if possible. I just joined the forum today after 1 year of lurking.  I just want to thank everybody for helping me grow my hair to APL, which is the longest its ever been. I hope to make BSL by December. Here is my starting pic
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



goodwinmd1  to the challenge and LHCF!  Beautiful hair already! HHG!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jun 29, 2011)

I just pulled my  hair down against my back I think im a few centimeters to an inch after APL...not sure though, wish I coud get some pics...Ima try...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jul 1, 2011)

Something made me wanna try sitting under the dryer with my DC tonight, I have not done this in years!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 1, 2011)

_Since I finally updated the rest of the challenges, before I go into hiding, I may as well update here as well. Still hoping to reach bsl by the end of the year

. May be a stretch but even scraping it will do me good_


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2011)

Your hair looks so great, shasha8685! So thick and dense! Oh and your progress is wonderful!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks like the tips of my hair are doing their best to reach for BSL but unfortunately I'm not there yet.  But I'm so close that I'm fairly confident that I'll be BSL by my next relaxer. yay!

December 2010:






July 2011:


----------



## Darenia (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello another late joiner here... If I may?

After viewing the HYH challange threads I am inspired and motivated and want to do this.  I believe between these two challanges I can be BSL by December, and if not at least I'm not going out with out a fight.

I am currently at APL and still working on a regimen.  

So far...
Wash 1x a week
Deep condish on wash day
Co-wash mid week
Moisturize ends every morning and night before bed
Sleep with scarf, satin bonnet or dorag (just depends which is clean and I can find


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 1, 2011)

to the challenge Darenia! Your regimen good, if you just stick with it, I believe you will reach BSL.  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 1, 2011)

inthemix....wow u got a lot of growth


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great progress everyone! I'll try to update 2moro.

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 1, 2011)

I forgot I was in this challenge.  I believe I made bsl but I'm not counting it until sept when I will trim my hair.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 1, 2011)

IntheMix08 - your growth looks great!  We have a very similar hair shape, although in my siggy it looks like I have a very sharp "v" its actually closer to what your hair looks like.  

I haven't had a length check since early May and I'm glad I'm keeping my hair hidden because all of these wonderful updates  are making me wanna whip out my flat iron!  My next official check isn't supposed to be until late August or early September but we'll see!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 1, 2011)

Flat ironed my hair tonight. I'm currently 8 weeks post.

BSL... I'm coming for you!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 1, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> IntheMix08 - your growth looks great!  We have a very similar hair shape, although in my siggy it looks like I have a very sharp "v" its actually closer to what your hair looks like.
> 
> I haven't had a length check since early May and I'm glad I'm keeping my hair hidden because all of these wonderful updates  are making me wanna whip out my flat iron!  My next official check isn't supposed to be until late August or early September but we'll see!



Thanks, EbonyCPrincess. I don't know where the V came from. I definitely thought I cut it away back in December.  But I guess I've got to just let my hair do what it does. And that way we can be hair twins.   No more trims until I met my goals. oh yeah and....resist the urge to flat iron!


----------



## mscocopuff (Jul 2, 2011)

I want in!  I am doing the HYH challenge right now too!  I can't wait for the reveals.


Sent from Coco's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are my updates which is not really an update since my length is shorter than what I started with in December because of my trim in May. As you see the trim was much needed though, I just hope I can get atleast an inch or two past APL. I am in the HYH challenge for next 6mths

Dec 2010





May 2011 before trim





July 2011


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 3, 2011)

Update! Had a touch up on June 12.  BSL here I come!!


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 3, 2011)

UPDATE....Self relaxed @ 12 weeks post on June 12. Guys....Elasta QP relaxers SUUUCKKS big time!!! It started burning 5 minutes into application, and now Im underprocessed. 
Will try Silk Elements Lye relaxer for my next touch up in October. If that fails, I will just have to order Affirm Fiberguard online. Thats what my hair dresser uses at the salon, and my hair loooves it. It gives you grea bounce and softness. Its kinda expensive and not available in regular BSS, so I was trying to find an alternative for when I self relax. 
Overall Im happy with my progress. 
BSL....here I come


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 5, 2011)

Random Check in, 
I am still going strong in my quest to reach BSL and I think I am going to need the rest of the year before I can confidently claim it.  I have started using Grape Seed Oil on the ends of my hair and this has really helped me retain length.  When I am washing my hair in the shower, I can reach behind my back and grab a few strands of hair that seem like they may be touching BSL, but I don't want to over react.  I am continuing to hide my hair and practice low manipulation styling techniques.  I have also been using Mixed Silk Leave in Conditioner from Sally's on my hair and then seal it with the Grape Seed Oil.  
I also did a style with Curlformers this weekend that I posted with pictures on my blog, but I will add one to this post as well.  This Curlformer set was done on my natural hair.  
I am going to pass on my 3 months length check and not straighten my hair this summer because it would just sweat out, so I will post my next updated pic sometime in September and see what I come out with.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think I've updated since I joined this challenge. Anyways I think I reached BSB of course I'm not officially claiming it yet. My nape grew from barely CBL to full APL finally but my bangs haven't seemed to have grown but I have trimmed (well my trims=cut ) my hair twice. I finally have staple products even though I seem to go through it fast. Also I'm back on henna which I believe is helping me out. Still on the search for a local cone free moisture only DC so that's still a work in progress. 

Now I just need to work of my fat loss. That's easier said than done.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 5, 2011)

I just took my weave out & I'm hoping my auntie can put some braids in my hair.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jul 6, 2011)

I also too trimmed my hair, I'm thinking of getting a weave. This picture is just recently after a nice relaxer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What would you call this length???
This is a better pic


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2011)

PrettyinPink001 I'm not sure...do you have another pic?

 to all of you divas closing in on BSL!!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> PrettyinPink001 I'm not sure...do you have another pic?
> 
> to all of you divas closing in on BSL!!!!



Here is a better pic!  What do you think?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2011)

Relaxed my hair today and I hit BSL. Only with a few strands so I am NOT going to claim it yet.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 9, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 - 

Congrats on reaching BSL!  I'm relaxing Wednesday...hopefully I'm right behind you!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 9, 2011)

PrettyinPink001 - your hair looks amazing!  I would have to call it SL even though you're clearly past your shoulders, you haven't reached the next length (APL) to claim it yet.  I feel your pain.  I've been APL for over a year.  I'm growing, I'm retaining, I just haven't hit BSL yet!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 9, 2011)

yoli184 - your hair looks great!!!  Did you trim your ends?  They look very nice and healthy.  Sorry you didn't get good relaxer results. 

[USER]mzsophisticated26 [/USER] - girl hiding your hair will definitely help you grow that right on back!  Your ends look great, too.  

Fhrizzball - BSL is not far for you chica!

ms.tatiana - did you retain a lot of growth from your sew in?  I got the most growth ever from a weave I did earlier.

Ladies, my own personal update.  I've been doing a personal HYH challenge that I planned on continuing til September, then relaxing or considering transitioning.  That plan has been quickly abandoned!  I'm relaxing on Wednesday...trimming, and I'm still hoping to see some incredible length. Even though my last length check was just in May!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> @ms_b_haven06 -
> 
> Congrats on reaching BSL! I'm relaxing Wednesday...hopefully I'm right behind you!


 
EbonyCPrincess, you are already BSL to me, your strap is pretty low to me. Thanks for the party too LOL


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jul 9, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> PrettyinPink001 - your hair looks amazing!  I would have to call it SL even though you're clearly past your shoulders, you haven't reached the next length (APL) to claim it yet.  I feel your pain.  I've been APL for over a year.  I'm growing, I'm retaining, I just haven't hit BSL yet!



Ugh I am Soooo determined to get to BSL


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone's hair are making me drool. great progress. I should be on target to reach bsl by december. i want to do something to my hair like braids but im too paranoid i will get a setback


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 10, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess


Yes I did retain growth in my weave. I'm not the do it myself hair person, but if I have a weave I do know how to take care of it and make the best of it and that's how I get the best grwoth. 

P.S. (I can't wait for your length check   )

Also my aunt likes to press my hair before she put it in a weave and this is what it looks like ( I did it fast while she was taking a bathroom break didn't wnat to have to explain that I take length check pictures lol )


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 10, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Relaxed my hair today and I hit BSL. Only with a few strands so I am NOT going to claim it yet.



ms_b_haven06  For you -->


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 10, 2011)

*@ EbonyCPrincess Re: BSL by Dec 2011*

Yeas I trimmed off 1/2 an inch. I do this twice a year. I'm going crazy this time around. I'm already having dreams about my hair being BSL...insane

But one thing is for sure. Getting to BSL is happening MUCH quicker than my journey to APL. APL was a B****


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 10, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> Here's my progress since January.
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am anymore. Maybe yall can tell me
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2011)

So far after my relaxer yesterday I have been just wearing braidout bun cause its too hot on Texas to wear your hair down... I am back on my M&S once a day at night....Imma DC on Wednesday with Amla and Brahmi using it in a paste....I will be back later to say how!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2011)

About to plait my hair again for the night: M&S w/ HS14n1 and WGO (just added Grapefruit EO).


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06

I was wait for your results pictures, when can we see? Because I seen you really stuck with the hiding your hair and I see it worked for you.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 11, 2011)

trimmed my hair and yarn braids are back


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 11, 2011)

Checking in. Inching my way to my goal


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @ms_b_haven06
> 
> I was wait for your results pictures, when can we see? Because I seen you really stuck with the hiding your hair and I see it worked for you.


 
ms.tatiana, imma post pic later this week after I get my hair flatironed and dusted. I have been wearing it in a braidout bun.....


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies! I've been trying to resize my update pics all morning but something isn't working out. My siggie is updated though and I also have pics in the HYH challenge reveal thread.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 12, 2011)

checking in, hiding my hair with half wigs. I am thinking about getting a sew in a few wks so I can keep my hands totally out of my hair. I dont know how long that will last though, i get tired of sew ins after 3-4wks.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello ladies, I know I'm super late but I would like to join you all. I made APL in May but I just did a major trim last night. Now, I'm right at APL. I'm hoping to be BSL by Dec. After that I want to stay there to even out then move on to WL. Wish me luck. I will be hiding my hair for the rest of the year.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm still in it to win it, keeping up with moisturizing and protective styling.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 12, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies! I've been trying to resize my update pics all morning but something isn't working out. My siggie is updated though and I also have pics in the HYH challenge reveal thread.



Tons of progress! :waytogo:


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 12, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Tons of progress! :waytogo:


 
Thanks! I see that you're making great progress as well...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 12, 2011)

Ms. Tiki!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im getting ready to DC with 1tbsp of Amla and Brahmi, 2/3c of LeKair Cholesterol Plus and 1/3c of Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, I also added 2 tbsp of EVOO/Safflower Oil.....I am thinking about adding a little of Aloe Vera Juice to the mix to help mix up the indian powders. Imma let it sit on for an 1hr, this is also the first time I will be using Amla and Brahmi that I can remember so wish me luck!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to straighten my hair today but I know it wouldn't be worth it with the heat. I'm just going to stretch it with flexi rods. (my first time).


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 13, 2011)

My anti-climatic relaxer update.





My normal "tracking" bra was in the laundry but I think this one sits about the same place or possibly slightly lower.  I relaxed today, flat ironed and trimmed (via the salon).  I'm disappointed with the state of my hair.  Its healthy, but I think the long term stretch (I was 7 months post) did more damage than good for the thickness of my length.  I retained like crazy in my weaves and wigs....but _meh...its just okay to me!_  Of course this is blow-dried flat-ironed hair right after a relaxer so it always appears straighter and flatter than I'd like...but I guess I was expecting to see much more dramatic results.  Staring at all the beautiful heads of hair in here...just makes me feel so inadequate!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 13, 2011)

I co-washed this evening and now I'm doing a moisture overnight DC. I was going to steam but I decided to wait til my DC on Sat to do it.


----------



## ebonyseas (Jul 13, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> My anti-climatic relaxer update.
> 
> My normal "tracking" bra was in the laundry but I think this one sits about the same place or possibly slightly lower.  I relaxed today, flat ironed and trimmed (via the salon).  I'm disappointed with the state of my hair.  Its healthy, but I think the long term stretch (I was 7 months post) did more damage than good for the thickness of my length.  I retained like crazy in my weaves and wigs....but _meh...its just okay to me!_  Of course this is blow-dried flat-ironed hair right after a relaxer so it always appears straighter and flatter than I'd like...but I guess I was expecting to see much more dramatic results.  Staring at all the beautiful heads of hair in here...just makes me feel so inadequate!



Your bra looks really low. I think you are closer than you think.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jul 13, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> My anti-climatic relaxer update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww man. First I say check again w/ your usual tracking bra (gotta be sure about these things you know? lol). Then, look at where your hair was 7 months ago. I guarantee there is a result somewhere! Trust me, I know exactly how you feel and your relaxer update probably isn't as anti-climatic as you think


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ebony C princess, your bra looks lower than the other one. Your hair is still gorgeous.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally got my hair in an actual style..lol I asked my friend to braid my hair to the side..then I twisted the hair that was left out and curled the twists on rollers. 
















Right now I'm trying to decide what to do with my hair. I want to do some 2 strand twists. I dunno..


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saturday is wash day so Imma wash with Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning Shampoo, apply the Nexxus Emergencee, rinse out then DC with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner with some Coconut Oil. While still wet apply my LI's and do my braids for my braid out and keep it moving until Wednesday the nxt DC day!


----------



## mstar (Jul 15, 2011)

I know I am sooo late, but I'll be doing my length check next month. I haven't done a length check since October, so I'm really excited to see my progress.

I don't know if I'm on track to reach BSL by December, but I do know that my hair is longer and healthier than it's ever been.  I'm going to really stay on top of my sulfur applications for the next month to hopefully get another inch by August 15. (I'm also going to start exercising...I know that helps with growth.) Then I'll have my hair professionally pressed, and I'll post pics here. 

I got my hair done yesterday, and my stylist is just in awe of how much thicker my hair has gotten. BKT and henna have really bulked up my baby-fine strands.  She also says that my density has greatly increased, which means that my scalp is healthier than before. I wonder if the Nioxin Scalp renew treatment has anything to do with this? I wasn't sure if it was really working, but it sounds like it is.

Anyways, I'm pleased with my progress so far. I hope the length-check photos will reflect this.


----------



## afrochique (Jul 15, 2011)

I am an inch away. Protective styling until the end of the year to make up for slacking in the first half. I may do a length check in 6 weeks' time when I take down my cornrows with extensions.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 15, 2011)

10 weeks post here. I feel like I've finally got the hang of air drying with out ending up with poofy hair. 

Really excited about that. 

Can't wait to see how my hair changes, thickness-wise) with less manipulation (I normally roller set my hair).

Not sure when I'm going to relax yet, just riding out this stretch. Since I'm not experiencing breakage or shedding (knock on wood), just going to keep growing.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm scared to wash my weave because my tracks are so tight but I will do it tonight or tomorrow because my weave has an oily shine and I hate that look.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be removing my big cornrows under my wig so I can do my hendigo treatment, dc with joico body luxe this weekend and then back to my wigs. I forgot to post pics in this thread of my new wig I made.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll less than an inch away! I ordered a steamer, so hopefully I'll be able to retain as much growth as possible while keeping my hair moisturized. This may be the first year that I straighten my hair, so I'm hoping to keep it as healthy as possible.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 16, 2011)

So I pulled my hair down just to see what it looks like in a tube bra. I'm definitely only an inch away from the top of it. 

I'm also definitely BSB (between shoulder blades) and closer to the bottom of my shoulder blades!

I know I'm gonna need a trim/cut when I get it pressed come fall/winter so I was thinking of buying the split ender to see how it'll help ward off a major cut at the end of the year? I dunno, but it could only help. 

Excited about what my hair is doing though. I think my hair really likes the Giovanni leave in direct an I just bought mixed chicks leave in... We'll see what happens and how it goes!

HHG!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Saturday* is wash day so Imma wash with Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning Shampoo, apply the Nexxus Emergencee, rinse out then DC with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner with some Coconut Oil. While still wet apply my LI's and do my braids for my braid out and keep it moving until Wednesday the nxt DC day!


 
Date had to be changed to Sunday, so I am doing this session now. I will stay on track with my Wednesday dry DC while bun bunning the other days.....trying to KIS as much as possible.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 17, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> 10 weeks post here. I feel like I've finally got the hang of air drying with out ending up with poofy hair.
> 
> Really excited about that.
> 
> ...



Hi againstallodds question for you, after you air dry what do you do with your hair, meaning do you bun, flat iron?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Update:* I washed my hair on Thursday but I haven't measured my hair to know if I've retained any of the 2.5 inches I need to be BSL since I took my signature pic.  I tried Gariner Fructis Length & Strength as a DC (trying to find a rotation of DCs) so we'll see if it works.  I'm getting my hair braided for vacation in about 2 weeks, when I get back I'm going to measure my hair again.  I hope I'll have made some progress by then if I haven't already.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm on schedule to at least touch bsl by December. My current length as of today is in my siggy. 

I am moving next month and I don't know how I'm going to be able to deal. The stylist I thought I would go to over there but after trying her out a few times I don't feel like she really knows what she is doing. she relaxed my hair 2x, and both times she put relaxers all the way to the end. The second time, she was rubbing my scalp with the relaxer. In my head I am thinking "what the hell are you doing?" but I try to avoid confrontation so I didn't say anything, So i will not be going to her anymore.

So I think that I'm going to be forced to stretch for a very long time, and I am so scared that I will get major setback. Any advice ladies??


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Saturday is wash day so Imma wash with Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning Shampoo, apply the Nexxus Emergencee, rinse out then DC with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner with some Coconut Oil. While still wet apply my LI's and do my braids for my braid out and keep it moving until Wednesday the nxt DC day!


 
Did this today.....minus the coconut oil.


----------



## ebonyseas (Jul 17, 2011)

bestblackgirl said:


> I'm on schedule to at least touch bsl by December. My current length as of today is in my siggy.
> 
> I am moving next month and I don't know how I'm going to be able to deal. The stylist I thought I would go to over there but after trying her out a few times I don't feel like she really knows what she is doing. she relaxed my hair 2x, and both times she put relaxers all the way to the end. The second time, she was rubbing my scalp with the relaxer. In my head I am thinking "what the hell are you doing?" but I try to avoid confrontation so I didn't say anything, So i will not be going to her anymore.
> 
> So I think that I'm going to be forced to stretch for a very long time, and I am so scared that I will get major setback. Any advice ladies??



Baby your hair and keep up on your protein/moisture treatments to combat the possible damage from overlapping. Since you're shy (like I am) learn how to do your hair yourself. No one will treat your hair as well as you can. Practice with conditioner, watch videos, and look up the relaxer threads on this site until you feel comfortable enough to end your stretch and take the DIY plunge.


----------



## afrochique (Jul 18, 2011)

bestblackgirl 
Low manipulation and high moisture work well for me on my stretches. I always ensure that the new growth is never dry and detangle it well on wash days.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

afrochique said:


> @bestblackgirl
> Low manipulation and high moisture work well for me on my stretches. I always ensure that the new growth is never dry and detangle it well on wash days.



Yea I'm used to stretching to up to 19 weeks or so. But we are talking about like a year. I don't know if I would be able to do it.

I think I will take ebonyseas' advice and practice with conditioner until I can confidently put my own relaxer. If not I guess I will wait until major holidays and come back to where I live now to get my relaxer done.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 19, 2011)

Although I'm kind've a slow grower and STILL not BSL....I was looking back at my progress pictures and I couldn't help but be pleased!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2011)

Great Progress, EbonyCPrincess!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

DCing at the moment using my left over amla and brahmi powder mixed with LeKair.....Its crazy but I look foreward to DC 2x/wk, knowing that its benefiting my hair and hoping that the last 6 months in this year are better than the first.


----------



## ezina (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm pretty certain I'm BSL but ain't claiming it till my next relaxer at the end of august.  Oh, what an exciting feeling!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just cruising and doing my healthy thing with my hair.....I am just really trying to appreciate my hair and not force it to make BSL (I really am though LOL)....LORD let me make BSL by the end of this year


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 23, 2011)

Today, I washed, DCed and rollerset my hair.  Currently sitting under the dryer.  I used Elasta QP Design silk for the first time, too.  Hopefully, it gives me good results.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Havent been doing much but bunning and DC'ing 2x/wk.....I am trying to stay active on the board to keep me on my stuff. BSL by December here I come!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 24, 2011)

11 weeks post... idk when I'm going to relax but I'm feeling very happy with the amount of new growth I have.

Cheering everyone on with their BSL goals!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 24, 2011)

still in yarn braids ... gonna remove em' next week and wear my hair out for about 2wks until i put them back in. Im more motivated than ever to reach this goal.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 25, 2011)

My hair is finally thickening up. I'm hoping to be full BSL (which is also MBL for me) by December.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 25, 2011)

Touch down! Who hoo


----------



## afrochique (Jul 25, 2011)

^^Congrats!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 25, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Touch down! Who hoo



 thecurlycamshow on making BSL!

  

​


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 25, 2011)

IntheMix08 awe thank you


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am really contemplating getting another weave just so I cant keep my hands out of my head. I rebraid my large cornrows weekly because the ends dont stay intact even when braiding smaller. I wish I knew how to braid properly.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I might do another length check in August and then just wait until December I'm still rocking my curly weave I plan to keep it in for another 2 weeks then take it down.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am thinking about making a U-shaped wig. I was up all night watching YT videos....I will be 3 wks post this Saturday (7/30) and just bunning it at the moment.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 28, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am thinking about making a U-shaped wig. I was up all night watching YT videos....I will be 3 wks post this Saturday (7/30) and just bunning it at the moment.



I made one a few wks ago, I keep forgetting to post pics in this thread. I found it was easier than making the half wig. I posted a few pics in the hyh thread. Here is my post from bhm
http://Forum.BlackHairMedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=315641&title=pics-chinese-yaki-u-part-wig


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 28, 2011)

I need more "I REACHED BRA STRAP" celebrations!  Its getting a lil frustrating over here!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Eb! Where y'all at? BSL! BSL! BSL!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi ladies! I haven't updated my status on this thread in FOREVER!! 

I'm getting closer and I am confident that I can achieve BSL by year's end. I am currently cowashing with Aussie Moist 3-Minute Miracle and leaving Aussie Moist Conditioner in my hair. I currently DC with Joico MRB and after the length check flat irons, I do a Giovanni Protein Treatment and DC with Kenra MC. I am on a KISS regimen.

Here are some updated pics from my 1 year post BC length check and my 1 year & 3+ months post BC length check (last weekend):

ONE YEAR POST BC, NATURAL: April 6, 2011






ONE YEAR, 3 MONTHS (almost 4) POST BC, NATURAL: July 23, 2011







*ETA: Someone asked if I was sure that I hadn't already made BSL.  I wear my bra pretty low, I think, compared to some I've seen. I HATE posting bra pics, but I'll make an exception to see what people think. It's all relative b/c where you wear your bra, the length of your neck or torso, height, etc. make one person's APL/ BSL/ MBL/ WL/ HL, etc. different from another's.  Anywho, here's the pic that makes me think I'm between APL and BSL. *


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 29, 2011)

chasturner84 - girl i just saw your updated length shot in ur siggy!  just gorgeous!!!!  

Diva_Esq - lovely! are you sure you aren't already there?


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 29, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess: Thank you! The only way I can tell it's growing is through pictures or if someone comments on it. It has definitely been a journey.

Diva_Esq: I remember when you BC'd! You have made wonderful progress!!!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 30, 2011)

wow, I haven't updated in sooo long . umm...I think I've made progress but it doesn't seem like a lot. my hair seems to be drier than usual so I'll be looking for a new moisturizer very soon. this NTM just isn't cutting it. can anybody recommend a light weight moisturizer, please?

oh yeah and the color is a lot brighter. hopefully I'll remember to take pics tomorrow (wash day) and I'll post them here.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 30, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> wow, I haven't updated in sooo long . umm...I think I've made progress but it doesn't seem like a lot. my hair seems to be drier than usual so I'll be looking for a new moisturizer very soon. this NTM just isn't cutting it.* can anybody recommend a light weight moisturizer, please?*
> 
> oh yeah and the color is a lot brighter. hopefully I'll remember to take pics tomorrow (wash day) and I'll post them here.



I love Oyin Hair Dew for my hair.  Have you tried it yet?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 30, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> wow, I haven't updated in sooo long . umm...I think I've made progress but it doesn't seem like a lot. my hair seems to be drier than usual so I'll be looking for a new moisturizer very soon. this NTM just isn't cutting it. can anybody recommend a light weight moisturizer, please?
> 
> oh yeah and the color is a lot brighter. hopefully I'll remember to take pics tomorrow (wash day) and I'll post them here.



Oyin Honey(?) Dew is really light but very moisturizing.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 31, 2011)

greenandchic and thecurlycamshow thank you for your quick responses. I haven't tried it before, but I just saw this post from MsKibibi. not sure I want to try it now


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 31, 2011)

MsKikiStar I see your point. I have natural hair and Jacqueline  (my hair, yes I name her lol) love it. Hope you find a moisturizer.  There's a YouTuber, ulovemegz, who is relaxed with a great reggie.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL!! your hair has a beautiful name. I watch ulovemegz a lot, but I hate the ORS Olive Oil hair lotion she uses. it's just too heavy for me. thank you so much for suggestion tho . I do need a hair-porn break today... 

I'm wondering if I need to clarify and do a hot oil treatment. I haven't clarified in _months_ .


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 31, 2011)

Hair porn break lol!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 31, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Hair porn break lol!



kinda like a cigarette break but soooo much healthier


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah shoot MsKikiStar, my natural hair loves it too. I do hope you find something that works for you too.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 31, 2011)

Coming in to say I made it!! Will come back and post pictures later.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 31, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> @chasturner84 - girl i just saw your updated length shot in ur siggy! just gorgeous!!!!
> 
> @Diva_Esq - lovely! are you sure you aren't already there?


 
@EbonyCPrincess - I know I'm VERY close. I wear my bra pretty low though. I added a bra pic, EVEN THOUGH I HATE THOSE! 




chasturner84 said:


> @EbonyCPrincess: Thank you! The only way I can tell it's growing is through pictures or if someone comments on it. It has definitely been a journey.
> 
> @Diva_Esq: I remember when you BC'd! You have made wonderful progress!!!!


 

@chasturner84 - Thank you so much!


----------



## eocceas (Jul 31, 2011)

It's been forever since I've updated but just wanted to share a quick update. Hair is flourishing quite nicely. Hard to believe it was just 1yr and 5mo. since my BC. I prepoo, detangle, clarify, protein, dc and re-twist 1x a mo. and cowash+dc 1x in between while in twist. I will often spritz with vegetable glisterine and water mix. I mainly keep it in twist and k.i.s.s. I noticed when I leave my hair alone it grows. I'm confident I'll be full bsl by Sept


----------



## GreenD (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi ladies,
It's been a looooong time since I last logged in yet alone checked in. I decided to get a really good trim, so I'm not longer APL, but I'm weaved up so we shall see. With that said, I'm not sure if I'll be BSL by Dec. this year. But I take down my weave Labor Day weekend, so I'll post pics then.

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 1, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> @EbonyCPrincess - I know I'm VERY close. I wear my bra pretty low though. I added a bra pic, EVEN THOUGH I HATE THOSE!



I know girl you see in mine, not only did I "blur" my back bulge but I put my watermark directly over the fattiest area.  Your pic isn't bad at all, but I completely understand bc it feels like overexposure!  Ahhh, the things we hair fanatics do!    Anywhoo, your bra is rather low, but I've been told the same of mine as well.  It'll just make it that much sweeter when we DO hit it!



eocceas said:


> It's been forever since I've updated but just wanted to share a quick update. Hair is flourishing quite nicely. Hard to believe it was just 1yr and 5mo. since my BC. I prepoo, detangle, clarify, protein, dc and re-twist 1x a mo. and cowash+dc 1x in between while in twist. I will often spritz with vegetable glisterine and water mix. I mainly keep it in twist and k.i.s.s. I noticed when I leave my hair alone it grows. I'm confident I'll be full bsl by Sept



Your hair looks great, it appears so healthy and strong!  Awesome progress!

Ladies, is it just me or does bra strap seem much more elusive and difficult than previous lengths?  I am very happy with my hair right now because it does have some length to it...which eases the pain & frustration of this taking so _bleeping_ long...but sheesh!  I feel like its very possible that it will have taken me 1.5 years to go from APL to BSL by the time I get there!  I'm officially claiming this as the hardest length for me.  I haven't had any setbacks, no BIG "trims" I've been protective styling and my hair is very healthy....I should be there already!   Whelp...at least I'm enjoying the hair I do have, I can comfort myself with styling my hair cute ways!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 1, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Ladies, is it just me or does bra strap seem much more elusive and difficult than previous lengths? I am very happy with my hair right now because it does have some length to it...which eases the pain & frustration of this taking so _bleeping_ long...but sheesh! I feel like its very possible that it will have taken me 1.5 years to go from APL to BSL by the time I get there! I'm officially claiming this as the hardest length for me. I haven't had any setbacks, no BIG "trims" I've been protective styling and my hair is very healthy....I should be there already!  Whelp...at least I'm enjoying the hair I do have, I can comfort myself with styling my hair cute ways!


 
Man it's so elusive it's like a member's only club  It's taking me so long to join I just want to be there by May 2012, but I 've set my hopes on making it by Dec 2012.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 1, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> wow, I haven't updated in sooo long . umm...I think I've made progress but it doesn't seem like a lot. my hair seems to be drier than usual so I'll be looking for a new moisturizer very soon. this NTM just isn't cutting it.* can anybody recommend a light weight moisturizer, please?*
> 
> oh yeah and the color is a lot brighter. hopefully I'll remember to take pics tomorrow (wash day) and I'll post them here.


 
HE LTR split end protector


----------



## eocceas (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be remised if I didn't mention that I attribute my length retention from neck length to bsb with not trimming my hair since my BC 1.5 years ago. I have never in life not gone with out a trim more than perhaps 3 mo. and that's probably bc I was in a weave or something. But until I started doing some of the practices here on the board I just didn't feel the need to. There is a young lady on here that I was reading went 10 yrs. w/o trimming...got me to thinking. Wonder how long I can go


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 1, 2011)

After 3 wks i took my yarn braids down.

*Product Rave:* CON Argon Oil Shampoo really is like the old formula CON. Made my hair feel like butter after i washed it out. Detangling was such a BREEZE.

Im probably gonna keep my hair out for the remainder of the week and braid it back up next week. I plan on keep the next set for 6wks - 8wks.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 2, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> HE LTR split end protector



I've been looking for it for _months_ now with now luck. That's actually my fav moisturizer


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I relaxed this past Sunday. I didn't pull out my length check shirt for this touch up and didn't take a pic with a bra (I secretly just want to surprise myself on my next touch up lol) but I'm about half an inch from touching the top of my bra. Next touch up will be sometime in October.

Air dried hair:





Flat ironed and dusted my ends:


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 2, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I know girl you see in mine, not only did I "blur" my back bulge but I put my watermark directly over the fattiest area.  Your pic isn't bad at all, but I completely understand bc it feels like overexposure!  Ahhh, the things we hair fanatics do!    Anywhoo, your bra is rather low, but I've been told the same of mine as well.  It'll just make it that much sweeter when we DO hit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EbonyCPrincess I completely agree with the bolded! Only difference for me though is that after I hit APL, I've had a couple trims that have slowed me down and brought me back to APL  but still, feels like it's taking forever!!!!!


----------



## TeeSGee (Aug 2, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @EbonyCPrincess I completely agree with the bolded! Only difference for me though is that after I hit APL, I've had a couple trims that have slowed me down and brought me back to APL  but still, feels like it's taking forever!!!!!


 
I also agree with u both that BSL seems to be the hardest length to achieve for  me..I made it A few mths ago (April), but it took almost a year from APL to BSL.. hope i get to MBL faster; although my goal is May 2012..HHJ


----------



## Darenia (Aug 2, 2011)

BSL was right there and I believe I would have made it by Oct, but I had to do a major trim job last night. I am now an inch away from APL. Sooo I may not see BSL this year.  But, I'mma stick around. You never know what may happen.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm in the minority but BSL wasn't too tough. I have noticed that since reaching BSL, my hair has been hanging around that length and growing slower but it is in a thickening phase. Hopefully I can graze MBL by Dec or early spring next yr with a trim or two


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 2, 2011)

Getting a sew in nxt wk and will definitely keep it in for atleast 2-3mths, I did a henndigo treatment over the weekend and deep conditioned. I am trying to strengthen my hair before my sew in


----------



## afrochique (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like you made it!!!! Congrats!



againstallodds said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I relaxed this past Sunday. I didn't pull out my length check shirt for this touch up and didn't take a pic with a bra (I secretly just want to surprise myself on my next touch up lol) but I'm about half an inch from touching the top of my bra. Next touch up will be sometime in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 3, 2011)

New update, got my hair flat ironed last night.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 3, 2011)

afrochique said:


> Looks like you made it!!!! Congrats!



Almost! Half an inch to go until I reach the top of my bra, but I'm really want to claim BSL when my hair reaches the bottom of my bra strap.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 3, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> New update, got my hair flat ironed last night.



[USER]ms.tatiana [/USER] I love your ends!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the split ender! Now I just have to use it lol. Problem is, it's beat to use on straight hair and I don't plan on straightening until November (maybe October). 

We'll see though. 

Anywho, currently in twists.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 3, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> [USER]ms.tatiana [/USER] I love your ends!



My hair dresser always clips my ends saying she doesn't want me to have any fly aways.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 4, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> New update, got my hair flat ironed last night.



Looking good girl! Your ends are fab!

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Aug 4, 2011)

I  flat ironed my hair on Tuesday (for my birthday) and it seems like I am right on track to be BSL by December. In the back I'm  about 1/2 an inch from BSL, but in the front I'm about 2, 2.5 inches. My hair grows in a U shape, which I love! 

ETA: I actually think I can probably reach BSL on the back half by Sept/Oct, but I'll have my hair in braids from Sept. to Dec. 

The other day I overheard one of my co-workers describe me as the "girl who works at the front with the long hair." I was like  for the rest of the day/eternity.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 4, 2011)

tatiana I love your ends....
againstallodds.. your hair looks so pretty and looks like you are BSL.


----------



## Fab79 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have not been in here for a minute (4/5 months) i forgot i was in this challenge, but i am getting a sew in on the weekend keeping it in for 8-12 weeks, at my last check i was just under apl and now i've remembered i'm in this challenge i will try hard to bring BSL home by december


----------



## Darenia (Aug 4, 2011)

Dropping out of challenge.  I BCd last night.  Back to ear length and starting over. Wish you all well.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Darenia said:


> Dropping out of challenge. I BCd last night. Back to ear length and starting over. Wish you all well.


 
Whaaaaat?! Good luck to you on your new journey!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 5, 2011)

yup, im dropping out as well ... cut 1.5 inches today which puts me RIGHT above APL, don't think im gonna make BSL by the end of the year


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 5, 2011)

Haven't been in here in a while. I was going to flat iron tomorrow, but my conscience is killing me


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 5, 2011)

ms.tatiana - girl your hair is looking great!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> I've been looking for it for _months_ now with now luck. That's actually my fav moisturizer


 
You been looking for the old version or the new one?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 6, 2011)

Chinwen2006 said:


> yup, *im dropping out* as well ... cut 1.5 inches today which puts me RIGHT above APL, don't think im gonna make BSL by the end of the year



Oh no! Have a happy hair journey. Chinwen2006


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 7, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You been looking for the old version or the new one?



both! BSS, Walgreens, Rite Aid, CVS...none of them have it. I've been avoiding going to Target though, because everytime I go I end up with bags of stuff I didn't need . I bought a bottle of KeraCare Oil Moisturizer With Jojoba Oil the other day and so far it's great .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2011)

My official length check is supposed to be at the end of August but I decided to do it early since we have this weekend off from studying. I'm confident that I will make BSL by December but I will also be getting a trim then. Hopefully I don't need too much trimmed off and will be full BSL by February at the latest. I blowdried my hair last night, banded it, and lightly flat ironed a piece. I pulled on it a bit because I didn't get the edges or ends straight but pulling on it didn't make much of a diff lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> both! BSS, Walgreens, Rite Aid, CVS...none of them have it. I've been avoiding going to *Target* though, because everytime I go I end up with bags of stuff I didn't need . I bought a bottle of KeraCare Oil Moisturizer With Jojoba Oil the other day and so far it's great .


 
This is the only place I get mines, never see it anywhere else. I just got 5 bottles of the new version


----------



## lacreolegurl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Just checking in.  Flat ironed and got my hair trimmed last week.  I'm definitely on track for BSL by December. I have about 1.5 inches to go.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there. I got my hair highlighted and flat ironed at the beginning of july and I'm past APL (only my tail though-stupid V-shape). I have been wearing twistouts a lot but I'm going back to bunning for now because of the tangles I get from twistouts. I will probably flat iron near the end of this month to check my progress.

I plan on getting  a sew in next month and will *try* to keep it in until the beginning of November (so roughly 6 weeks). I am really bad at hiding my hair long term so we'll see if I make it. 

I don't know how many inches I have to go to make BSL by December but I'm going to remain positive and hope I can get there.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 7, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle where have I been?  I did not know you ended your transition. CONGRATS!  Your natural hair is beautiful and thick and LONG!  You will be WL natural soon. KUTGW


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I have been doing good with my hair...Im staying on top of my M&S, protein and moisture balance is in check, and overall it healthy.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm checking in--it's been a LOOONNNNGGG time... 

I'm pregnant now, so I'm on the ball with taking the prenatal vitamins and I'm going to be doing amla oil with sulfur rinses once or twice a month. I'm going to be wearing twists most of the pregnancy (with my hair only) and redoing them every 2 weeks. For a week in-between redoing the twists, I'll be bunning it up! Also, I've started back/ will continue working out so I'll be cowashing on those days. 

I'm about an inch away from BSL...and should be there by late Sept/ early Oct at the latest!!! 

HHG ladies!!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 9, 2011)

I have no idea why I strayed from my StaSoFro spray?!

I just put it in my hair for the first time in a while, and my hair for the first time in a while... Felt good!

Lesson learned: if it ain't broke, don't try to fix it!

Still haven't used my split ender, but will soon.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been lurking this thread for a while. 

Update: I washed my hair last night, let it airdry and slicked it back into a bun.  It's funny when I started the HYH challenge in January, I wore buns begrudgingly.  But now, I'm starting to warm up to it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

I been bunning it up since I washed. Tomorrow I am going to do an oil rinse and cowash with Aussie Moist.....prays that it goes well. I just love my hair being wet so if the oil rinse isnt successful I will just go back to my regular ol' CW!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 10, 2011)

sweetpeadee said:


> I'm checking in--it's been a LOOONNNNGGG time...
> 
> I'm pregnant now, so I'm on the ball with taking the prenatal vitamins and I'm going to be doing amla oil with sulfur rinses once or twice a month. I'm going to be wearing twists most of the pregnancy (with my hair only) and redoing them every 2 weeks. For a week in-between redoing the twists, I'll be bunning it up! Also, I've started back/ will continue working out so I'll be cowashing on those days.
> 
> ...



sweetpeadee

Is it safe to use sulfur while pregnant? Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 10, 2011)

I had to go buy some sulfur 8, because my dandfuff flakes are just too much when my hair is down. I will buy some head and shoulders if this doesn't work I feel like the person on the commerical I can't wear a black shirt or all my flakes will be on it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I been bunning it up since I washed. Tomorrow I am going to do an oil rinse and cowash with Aussie Moist.....prays that it goes well. I just love my hair being wet so if the oil rinse isnt successful I will just go back to my regular ol' CW!


 
This went really well so far. I used 1oz of Safflower Oil and 6 pumps of Aussie Moist. I made sure I washed the oil out with hot water before putting on my conditioner. And it felt like butter as I washed the conditoner out . Will try again nxt week on CW day.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Aug 11, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> @sweetpeadee
> 
> Is it safe to use sulfur while pregnant? Congrats on your pregnancy!



I'm glad you brought my mistake to my attention!!!  Before I was preggers, I used the amla and sulfur for oil rinses, but I am just using the amla now!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot I was in this challenge. My hair is in a weave. I installed it 2 weeks ago. I plan to take it down in 2 more weeks and do a fresh install for the school year. I have no idea where my progress is right now but I haven't had any set backs either.


----------



## ezina (Aug 11, 2011)

Made BSL. 

Pics to come in a few days!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2011)

ezina said:


> Made BSL.
> 
> Pics to come in a few days!



 ezina!  For you -->


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just bunning it up.....


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Aug 13, 2011)

ezina said:


> Made BSL.
> 
> Pics to come in a few days!



Congratulations!


----------



## chickle (Aug 13, 2011)

Dropping out of this challenge, major set back from sew in. Happy hair growing to all you ladies, I will be lurking.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 13, 2011)

I need a definitive BSL bra lol. 

With some bras I'm 3 inches away, with others, I'm only 1 inch away lol

Either way... I don't think I'll be claiming bSL until the end of the year. 

Tonight I'm co-washing and I'm gonna TRY to style it, but I doubt I'll have time.


----------



## cbanks67 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just had major eye surgery. So, my hair definitely needs some lovin. Trying to figure out what I can do without getting juices all in my eye.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 15, 2011)

checking in to post my protective style pics. This is a sew in with only an 1/2 inch left out for the part area. I was thinking of going back to using minoval while I have this installed for the next 12 wks since it would be easier to apply. 

back shot






right side





left side


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 15, 2011)

ImanAdero

I need a definitive BSL bra too , because now I'm mostly using a shirt with stripes to help see how much hair I've grown.


I'm in a new install a bob, I don't really know how long I plan to keep in. School starts next week so I figure I'll rock this hair for a while.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am pretty close to BSL. I've gotten lazy though and need to get back on track. Had my ends trimmed 3 weeks ago for the first time since March. Still on target though.


----------



## ezina (Aug 16, 2011)

ezina said:


> Thanks for adding me, IntheMix08!
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> 
> ...



Update pics! I took them yesterday (Sunday). I'm 3 months post here. 3 more to go.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 16, 2011)

ezina - OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  your hair looks so pretty and shiny....and oh , did I mention long?! 

 Congrats again!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 16, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> checking in to post my protective style pics. This is a sew in with only an 1/2 inch left out for the part area. I was thinking of going back to using minoval while I have this installed for the next 12 wks since it would be easier to apply.
> 
> back shot
> 
> ...


 
This is beautiful...the cut is so precise yet soft if that makes any sense...lol.  Some graduated bobs aren't tapered or gradual enough (to me) but this is just right!


----------



## cbanks67 (Aug 16, 2011)

ezina Great Job! Congrats


----------



## ezina (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw thanks, you guys! Although I've claimed BSL, I'm waiting til the end of the year to be full BSL/MBL (and to also take care of my wispy ends). I'm weaved up now (braids) but consider me still in this challenge!


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 16, 2011)

Congratulations ezina!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats Ezina


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 17, 2011)

Still trying to reach BSL...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 17, 2011)

I twisted my hair last night for a twist out.  I'll be wearing this until Friday or Saturday depending on how it looks around that time.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on reaching BSL ezina your hair looks great!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> checking in to post my protective style pics. This is a sew in with only an 1/2 inch left out for the part area. I was thinking of going back to using minoval while I have this installed for the next 12 wks since it would be easier to apply.
> 
> back shot
> 
> ...


 
Just beautiful as usual mzsophisticated26, I aint forgot about that U-Part. Im trying to get me some Indian Remy to do it. If I cant get any by the 1st imma just use a good brand of BSS hair. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

I oil rinsed last night with Safflower oil and CW with Aussie Moist. Been wearing a bun, but I see a wig with cornrows in my near future LOL.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 18, 2011)

Length check


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 18, 2011)

Is that brastrap length, greenandchic?


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 18, 2011)

IntheMix08 said:


> Is that brastrap length, greenandchic?



I think its like 1/2" or so.  I'm so excited, but I don't want to jinx it yet.  Ill wait a couple of months before I claim it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 19, 2011)

cbanks67  How are you recovering after your surgery? I hope you're resting comfortably and not worried about your hair.

I'm working on another set of twists. Gotta protect those ends if I want to claim 3B-BSL* by the end of the year.

*3B-BSL: Bottom of Big Boobie- Bra Strap Length


----------



## cbanks67 (Aug 19, 2011)

NappyNelle I'm recovering well. Had a follow-up yesterday and my eye is healing well. I had a cornea transplant its looking better and better everyday. Thanx for asking.
Yea, right after surgery I just threw my hair in a bun and didn't even touch it. I'm just keeping it simple for a while.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

cbanks67 said:


> @NappyNelle I'm recovering well. Had a follow-up yesterday and my eye is healing well. I had a cornea transplant its looking better and better everyday. Thanx for asking.
> Yea, right after surgery I just threw my hair in a bun and didn't even touch it. I'm just keeping it simple for a while.


 
Do you have a friend that can help with your hair? Like I did read that  you wanted to wash it maybe you can stand in the shower backwards while they add the shampoo and stuff while you cover your face with a towel or something....... Just thinking of a few ways.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 20, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Just beautiful as usual @mzsophisticated26, I aint forgot about that U-Part. Im trying to get me some Indian Remy to do it. If I cant get any by the 1st imma just use a good brand of BSS hair. Do you have any recommendations?


 
thanks, the bss decent hair is so pricey almost the same or more expensive than the price of good quality hair online, I have not brought any since I had a quickweave in 2009. I have used Outre yaki(purple and black package) was okay. Zury ultra french twist or zury ultra twin seems to hold up for atleast a few wks. I have never washed these brands because i only had them in 2wks.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 20, 2011)

ezina congrats on your progress! Your hair looks so thick and pretty!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> thanks, the bss decent hair is so pricey almost the same or more expensive than the price of good quality hair online, I have not brought any since I had a quickweave in 2009. I have used Outre yaki(purple and black package) was okay. *Zury ultra french twist or zury ultra twin* seems to hold up for atleast a few wks. I have never washed these brands because i only had them in 2wks.


mzsophisticated26 
Na I dont want none of that....
Well I guess I will just hit up Jeffrey or KevinCN then, do you order from CVs?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 21, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> mzsophisticated26
> Na I dont want none of that....
> Well I guess I will just hit up Jeffrey or KevinCN then, do you order from CVs?



Yes I always order from cv through group orders but my last 2 hair orders the hair is from texturesbybms.com. The hair and customer service is awesome and her prices are good.  I see reviews from jeffrey r hit and miss. I love kevins light yaki.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Yes I always order from cv through group orders but my last 2 hair orders the hair is from texturesbybms.com. The hair and customer service is awesome and her prices are good. I see reviews from jeffrey r hit and miss. I love kevins light yaki.


 
mzsophisticated26, Imma check that site out....Just checked it and they wont be selling wefts anymore so they basically dont have light yaki or indian remy left
Im glad you made the comment about Jeff, guess you gave me what I needed to know. So KevinCN it is then.
Thanks hun......


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

About to put on my DC after sitting here with my Nexxus Emergencee on my head for like 1 hr and 30min....

ETA: Just added my DC Giovanni SAS/Protein Mixture/WGO will let this sit on for 30 mins or so no more than 45 mins. No heat just 2 plastic caps on top!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna wash my bob, but I'm afraid this 10 dollar hair won't come back to life for me. It's pretty natural too everyone thinks its mine, I just hate not washing my hair every week.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a very nice style!



ms.tatiana said:


> I wanna wash my bob, but I'm afraid this 10 dollar hair won't come back to life for me. It's pretty natural too everyone thinks its mine, I just hate not washing my hair every week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I wanna wash my bob, but I'm afraid this 10 dollar hair won't come back to life for me. It's pretty natural too everyone thinks its mine, I just hate not washing my hair every week.


 
You couldve made a U-part wig, that way you could take it on and off..... Once I buy me some decent hair imma make me one.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 23, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I need a definitive BSL bra lol.
> 
> With some bras I'm 3 inches away, with others, I'm only 1 inch away lol
> 
> ...


 

LOL, this is my problem too.... I decided to wait until December for a final measurement.  Either way it gives me a few more months to pull in at least another 2 inches


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 23, 2011)

Im not sure Im gonna make it… my hair is acting up something serious … ugh.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think I'll be length checking until December. My last touch up was 7/31 and I plan on relaxing two more times before the end of the year, around 10/8 and 12/24. Crossing my fingers for 2.5 inches for growth by the end of the year.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Im just bunning still.....


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 24, 2011)

So I did the whole ACV rinse thing... I don't think I really noticed a difference. Which causes me to believe I did it wrong lol. 

Either way, I washed my hair in twists. Conditioned it with ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor. Then I spritzed with a glycerin, water and castor oil mix I made. I sealed with some oil I bought. Africa's best, something like that lol. 

I don't know though guys... I'm debating on whether I want to BC again. 

The highlights I got back in March were really pretty... But my curl pattern is shot to he'll! (subtract that apostrophe). I dont really like it :-(

So I'm debating on if I want to keep growing it, although it sheds like crazy and whenever I run my hands over my head it seems like I'm pulling out strands.

I know I need more moisture, which is why I made this glycerin mix... But I'm really debating on if I want to start fresh. 

Perhaps I'll make it to BSL by the end of the year (because I'm AM gonna make it lol) then cut it in January? I dunno. 

Thoughts? 

PS- sorry for the rant and tangents lol


----------



## GraceV (Aug 24, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I need a definitive BSL bra lol.
> 
> With some bras I'm 3 inches away, with others, I'm only 1 inch away lol
> 
> ...



^^ is why I think I will stick with a body marker like BSB rather than BSL. I'm getting different results with different bras. Isn't BSL one of the very few where we don't use a body marker? Almost everything else is related to your body: EL, NL, CBL, SL, APL, MBL, WL, HL etc.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 24, 2011)

Just checking in...Im getting close


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a good idea, every time I get a new Bra BSL changes, lol

Lovely Bun BTW...



GraceV said:


> ^^ is why I think I will stick with a body marker like BSB rather than BSL. I'm getting different results with different bras. Isn't BSL one of the very few where we don't use a body marker? Almost everything else is related to your body: EL, NL, CBL, SL, APL, MBL, WL, HL etc.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 24, 2011)

Updates !! I might make it by December ladies! LOOK......this was the beginning of the yr. and the second pic was taken tonight. My goal is BELOW SHOULDER BLADE..THATS MY BSL


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 24, 2011)

That trim I had in July was much needed! My the majority of my hair is kissing BSL. I think I should hit my goal by December.

I'm also trying to see what effects this B vitamin supplement will have on my hair growth (even though I'm not taking it for the purpose of growing my hair).


I also want to hide my hair a bit and give it a break. I'll be getting a weave in the coming weeks.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Aug 25, 2011)

So I did a random length check on my curly hair and then I did a straightened length check. I feel like I'm close to BSL but Idk if I can make it by the end of the year. What do you ladies think? Is it doable? 

*I apolgize in advance for  my backfat


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 25, 2011)

On second thought... I apologize for my rant. I will at least make it to BSL before deciding if I want to chop off some color. 

I had a moment of low hair esteem lol. 

Here's a picture I took of my hair from the back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It doesn't look THAT much different than a month and some change ago... But it DOES look a little closer to the bottom on my shoulder blades.

Currently in fat twists all pinned up and out of the way.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2011)

*sprinkling hair growth fairy dust on everyone*


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Aug 25, 2011)

This was my hair as of 6/11.  Hopefully by the next time I flat iron (sometime in late sept), I will be bsb.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 25, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> *sprinkling hair growth fairy dust on everyone*



I'll gladly take some. Thx! 

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## goodwinmd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am slowly getting closer. I think I'm going to claim BSB instead of BSL because my bras are more MBL.  This pic is today wearing a sports bra that's right at BSB.  I have about an inch or so left to go. I will be getting a trim/dusting next month.
 HHG

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 28, 2011)

4 more months to reach our goals! 

I've been trying to reach BSL for what feels like forever... can't wait to get there so I can finally move on and reach my long terms goals!!

Happy growing everyone! Can't wait to see reveals, and God willing, share my own!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2011)

I need these four months... C'mon BSL!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been moisturizing like crazy trying to stop this new breakage. I want BSL but if I can't stop it from breaking I might not make it. I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel like by December 31, 2011 at 11:59pm... I will have made BSL/BottomSB!

Right now I'm in small twists and my hair for the first time in a while feels good! I know by the end of the year, I'll need a good trim, but if I make it to BSL then trim it, I'll still be happy lol. 

So I added something new to my regime. I made a spritz with water, glycerine an a little JBCO. It makes my hair feel wonderful, I don't know why I didn't do this before! I also seal with an oil mix or Shea butter. 

Finally feeling good about my hair, but I may do a dark rinse on my hair because I have about 2-3 inches of new growth since I colored my hair in March. So I'll cover the blonde highlights with a browner color. 

That's it! I'm excited about these last 4 months and I'm about to kick this hair care thing into overdrive!


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 29, 2011)

I really slacked off this year, had to get two trims and flat ironed more than I should have. My ends are still in rough shape, I'm going to need another trim.  After my vacation in mid September, that'll be the last time I flat iron till the end of the year. It's going to be 3 months of bunning, not going to let my hair down again until December.

I haven't even updated my sig, I'm embarrased that I stopped caring for my hair after hitting APL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I will make it to BSL by Decemeber 31, 2011.....I have no choice, I am taking good care of my hair and everything. I have been bunning, M&S, and everything.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 30, 2011)

When I got my hair done yesterday I didn't even try to flat iron or do a length check on my hair  

I'm trying to just go with the flow and hopefully by December I'll be BSL!!!

Plus I have a good message method for my edges & I think its working I want my hair line back. What's the point of long hair & no sides ughhhh! No braids because they always pull my hair out


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 30, 2011)

My eyes could be deceiving me, but I think I've hit BSL. eek! I flat ironed my hair in preparation for my relaxer this weekend and it looks like the ends of my hair are there!  I'll post picks after I relax just to make sure.  I'm so happy, but I'll still be rocking a bun for the rest of this week.  I'm in the hyh challenge again...


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 30, 2011)

I am grazing BSL   Now I'm hoping for full BSL by December.  Hey, a girl can dream.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of trimming lately. I'm still at BSL but I'm not sure if I'll make it to full BSL. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

About to go wash my hair this is what I have in mind....

ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO
French Stabilizer Plus
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Coconut Oil/ Wheat Germ Oil 

I will be doing cornrows tomorrow and leaving them up for a week or maybe 4...IDK yet, and putting a homemade wig on top. I should make that goal by Dec '11.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am still in my sew in 6-8wks to go before I remove it, I washed and conditioned last week and went to the salon for a wash and condition this week so she can add more layers to my bob. I have been slacking on spraying moisturizer on my braids but I do it twice a day on my edges and nape. I will get back on it. I still have not gotten around to purchasing minoval.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 5, 2011)

I turned my twists into braids...

Ever since I did that ACV rinse my scalp hasn't been feeling so hot. I'll try a chelating or clarifying shampoo instead. 

Anywho, I use my glycerine/water/castor oil mix about every other day and seal. I really like the way glycerine makes my hair feel. 

Marching on towards BSL!


----------



## chickle (Sep 5, 2011)

chickle said:


> Dropping out of this challenge, major set back from sew in. Happy hair growing to all you ladies, I will be lurking.



I am throwing myself back in this challenge. I know if I get exactly 3 inches I will be BSL...That means a major diet change, PS-ing...whatever it takes, but I'm not giving up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 6, 2011)

I finally got my wig made, not the 3/4 though cause I wanna rock that with a fresh relaxer. I will come back in from my phone to post pics of the piece I am wearing....

Anywho I been spraying it daily with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealing with WGO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if my hair is growing... but at least I'm taking really good care of it.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2011)

My left side is grazing the top of my bra-strap but the right side grows much slower so I will see if it catches up during the course of the month then post a picture at the end of the month. HHG!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 7, 2011)

After getting over myself. Lol.  I realized this weekend that I WILL make BSL by 12/31.  I took pics which I will post later with my last length check.  I will (try) not check my length again until Xmas  - I have had way more progress than I thought.

I am having some breakage, I will do a hardcore protein this weekend most likely with egg , I am going to oil rinse as well as do a black tea rinse and Style with Braidouts/Bantu Knot Sets for the next 3 weeks.  I do not have a sit under dryer anymore so I cant attempt a rollerset, lol.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 7, 2011)

3 more weeks to go in my stretch - decided to cut my stretch at 8 weeks for my bday. I'm going to try my best not to do an official length check and keep holding off until december... it's going to be really hard!


----------



## djkforeal (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey BSL'ers,
I am still in this challenge but I have not been doing much to my hair and I think I am at BSL! In the shower anyway!  So when I can touch some of my strands when I am underneath the shower, that is enough to tell me because I cannot reach that far up my back.  I have not done anything different since I last posted here, I am still using a leave-in conditioner (Mixed Silk) as my moisturizer and I seal with Grapeseed Oil.  I have retained a lot of length since I stayed consistent with this and my ends are not looking too bad.  I have not straightned my hair since April, but I am thinking about doing it this month for my birthday.  I still wear my lace wigs as a protective style and now I just flat twist my hair underneath the wig and make sure my ends are sealed with oil on a regular basis.  I want to try to make a U part wig like other posters have mentioned, so that is a project I want to do this month as well.  If I do it by my birthday, then I might not straighten and I will do it when it's cooler, cause it's still scorching in southern California.
I am now confident that I will make my goal by December, which is full BSL, but I could have never done it without this challenge and all of you lovely ladies.  
Thank you.:blowkiss:


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello ladies I was just at the top of my bra strap when I last lenght checked, which was in June. I'm going to straighten my hair at the end of the  month and I hope I've made some progress. I'm confident that I can make it to bsl by Dec but I was hoping to be at least touching mbl.........


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm super late but I want in!!! It would be nice to be full and thick BSL December 2011. Challenges are great motivation.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are some measures 
3 months in between pics..pretty happy with the growth, although I wish ends grew bluntly, lol


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 8, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> Here are some measures
> 3 months in between pics..pretty happy with the growth, although I wish ends grew bluntly, lol



:lovedrool:

Beautiful hair!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Sep 8, 2011)

KhandiB great growth!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!! greenandchic and thecurlycamshow


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I wont measure again until December but I hope I get closer to BSL than I am now. I pray for 2-3 more inches. Just going to leave my hair alone for the last few months


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 9, 2011)

Still in my curly weave week 3:

I need to wash & condition it on Sunday, my hair is growing and I'm still taking my Nixon pills 1 a day so hopefully I have a lot of growth!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 9, 2011)

I will be doing a henna treatment this weekend, maybe Sunday and braiding back up and get ready for my relaxer.....10-12 is my max. Still thinking when to get it.


----------



## Meloe18 (Sep 9, 2011)

i wanna join


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 9, 2011)

Checking in.  I have about an inch to go. I have an appointment to change my haircolor in a couple of weeks and know that I'll want my stylist to trim it...the bare minimum though.  I really think I can be there by December. I think I can.  I think I can.  That would be my gift to myself! Lol. 
It's crazy because earlier this year, I changed my hair goal to MBL in 2012 (originally it was BSL).  Now...I think I want to go for WL.  Just saying it makes me feel like I'm putting pressure on myself.  Can I do it?! 
I think I have hairorexia.


----------



## cbanks67 (Sep 10, 2011)

lacreolegurl I definitely want waist length now as well. I guess setting goals is addictive.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 11, 2011)

to the challenge, Lexsmarie and Meloe18!


----------



## Nelli04 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have fallen off on this challenge. I thought making BSL was no longer possible because of the set backs I had earlier this year (including a cut in May)...but my hair has surprised me. I have has amazing growth in the last few months. My left side and back are about an inch from BSL...my right side is about 2 inches. So I am thinking I still have a chance to make it by December


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 12, 2011)

I told myself I wasn't going to length check until December... but I was bored yesterday... and the mirror was right in front of me, soooooooooooooooooooo I did it 

I'm *not* claiming BSL *yet* though!  I'll claim BSL once my hair hits the bottom of my bra. I wasn't even excited after I saw the picture, haha. I must be crazy  because I've been chasing BSL for what feels like ages, and now excitement is no where to be found. I promise I'll get excited once I hit the bottom of the bra, promise! lol

Also, i'm 6 weeks post.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel like my hair is growing thicker, rather than longer. I need the thickness, so I'm not too upset about it. Pretty hair KhandiB and againstallodds


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

againstallodds congratulations you are BSL. How can you not be excited? OMG your hair is so pretty and thick.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

I have one piece of hair that I am not trimming, it is an inch or two from BSL. Swear to God when it reaches BSL, even if I cut the rest to TWA, I am claiming BSL lol. 

BSL is so elusive, and something I never even thought to consider until now. Seems like I keep getting knots and cutting the rest of my hair to APL. Unless I get a growth spurt, I am going to have to use this one piece of hair to prove to myself that I can have longer hair. 

My wash and go is starting to look funny, there is this one curl hanging down in the back, lol. Reminds me of when I had a bad perm and all my hair fell out, but this one piece of hair, was just fine. Yep I had a TWA with that one piece of relaxed hair for years.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 13, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> againstallodds congratulations you are BSL. How can you not be excited? OMG your hair is so pretty and thick.



Seamonster Thank you! And idk! I'm think I'm broken haha


----------



## CB1731 (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven''t checked in for awhile but I'm not sure I'll make BSL. I cut my relaxed ends off and I am just now making it back to APL. Hopefully I will get close though!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 14, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I will be doing a henna treatment this weekend, maybe Sunday and braiding back up and get ready for my relaxer.....10-12 is my max. Still thinking when to get it.


 
Imma go 12wks, so I will relax on the 30th or the 1st....


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2011)

I have my hopes up for reaching bsl by December. Of course my hair is in layers, but I will feel so accomplished when that longest layer reaches BSL. Seems like the other layers won't try a length until that lead layer tackles it. 

In my mind BSL equals long hair. I am hoping my blow out will finally reach APL next year. It takes a lot of nappy hair and some skills to look long.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 14, 2011)

My hair reached BSL in the middle part but it's sort of cut in layers too so all of it hasn't fully caught up. But I will say my hair is longer than it's ever been!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lexsmarie said:


> I'm super late but I want in!!! It would be nice to be full and thick BSL December 2011. Challenges are great motivation.


 Lexsmarie *you are officially my hair inspiration!!!!


*


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay I'm finally touching bsl but I'm not going to claim it until the end of the year.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 15, 2011)

Woot Woot you ladies are growing some hair up in here. I am so excited to see everyone getting to BSL. I guess I am more of a stalker that a participant, woot.

Congratulation prettyhair73 keepithealthy


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2011)

Ladies, what's up with all of this being hesitant to CLAIM IT?!  There are at LEAST three women who've acheived BSL but are not ready to claim it!  Ya'll better whip that BSL hurr!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 16, 2011)

My hair has reached BSL but I wont claim it until I hit the bottom of the strap....I have a ways to go with this 3 clasp DD bra.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 16, 2011)

I just flatironed and trimmed. My hair is longer than I thought after my 1" set back. Now, I'm about 1.5" away from BSL. Praying I make it by Dec


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, if you claim it it's yours!! 


I know once thing y'all, the coconut oil ain't no joke. I use it religiously and I see so much growth. I have really noticed the difference in my hair. I use it and/or the shea butter nightly. HUGE success with retaining moisture and preventing those split ends!

I will post a new pic when I get my hair straightened for my class reunion at the end of October. I won't wear it down again until then.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 17, 2011)

My hair has been shedding a lot these past couple months. Just running my fingers through my hair, i find that im pulling my hair out. I dont know what to do, i use alter ego product line and nothing is working as of yet


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 17, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I agree, if you claim it it's yours!!
> 
> 
> I know once thing y'all, the *coconut oil ain't no joke*. I use it religiously and I see so much growth. I have really noticed the difference in my hair. I use it and/or the shea butter nightly. HUGE success with retaining moisture and preventing those split ends!
> ...



Yes girl, EVCO is the bomb!  I switch to castor oil in the cold months but I still always prepoo with warm EVCO.  Love it!  And how many years for your reunion?  I have mine in November and its celebrating 10 years.  I can't wait for a hair reveal then either!  I pray I'm BSL although Imma need a big 1-2" trim before the end of the year.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think I care for twists anymore yet I'm loving my twistouts. So I've decided to try to wear twistouts for the fall and see how that works out. I think I have my staples now so that's a load off my back.

I figured it's about time to do a proper length check. Not sure what I reached now as in the pictures my ends look thin but I was only using one lock of hair to measure.
Back in December




Between that time I kept cutting my hair 1+ inches every couple of months. I have currently hidden my scissor and only trim splits I see now.
Where I'm at now in September


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am back to full APL again. I am not going to claim BSL until I hit the bottom of my bra.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 18, 2011)

...my nape area will probably reach brastrap (or really close to it) by the end of the year.  the rest of my hair...naaaaaah.  nope!  lol.  

i'm gonna read through this post.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe I put this weave in on August 21 and I will be taking it down September 22.

I want to do a length check, but then again I did one in early August so I think I will just wait.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 20, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess

I'm not going to claim it yet because even when I straighten my hair, it still poofs some and it doesn't look bsl. (I haven't perfected the straightening process). I figure after I gain another 1 1/2 inches by the end of the year even if it poofs  it will look bsl. 

I might get it professionally straightened at the end of the year so that I can whip it back and forth for real....(but I"m scared of stylist).


----------



## sweetsuccess (Sep 20, 2011)

_hmmm is it too late to start this challenge?!? llol i know its almost october.. that leaves 3 months! a lot of growth is possible in 3 months?! no?... i want my hair at full healthy bra strap. i should possibly get a sew in.. no! im just going to deep condition EACH WASH.. and hope for the best. im going to press my hair this weekend and create my own LENGTH CHECK TSHIRT.. and post a pic. see you ladies again soon _


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I randomly did a hapharzard length check. I didn't straighten my roots, I just undid a braid and lightly passed a flatiron (set on it's lowest temp) over it. I think I may have hit BSL. What do yall think?


----------



## ebonyseas (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you made it! Congrats!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 20, 2011)

shasha8685 Congrats! Your hair looks so thick...those braids look like ropes.  Very pretty.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 20, 2011)

ebonyseas and lacreolegurl thanks ladies!! I'm anxious to see where my hair will be when I decide to really get it straightened


----------



## Legally Natural (Sep 21, 2011)

shasha8685: There is NO DOUBT that you are BSL! Congratulations!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

C'mon hair, grow! I did a trim on Saturday, so hopefully, I did not cut away much progress.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 24, 2011)

Ummmm....BSL?  Ladies I'm feeling very disheartened.  I prepooed, washed, deep conditioned, airdried and went to the salon for a trim today because I could tell my ends were getting worse, not better despite my best efforts.  I expected to lose about 1-1.5".  Fine.  I was very explicit in my instructions to the stylist (who was white and awesome btw) - "See the ragged ends? *I point to my hair*  Take this off.  Just so my hair looks neater and my ends feel better.  I am growing my hair out and I do NOT want to lose any more length than necessary.  Follow the natural "u" shape and do NOT give me a blunt cut, I don't like them and my hair doesn't grow that way anyway.  I should not leave here with more than 1-1.5 inches of hair gone."  She didn't mind my specificity at all.  So my expectations were that my hair was going to be above my bra strap but thick or some-what thick all the way through the ends.

However my stylist said she could not do an accurate trim on my airdried hair.  My hair...airdries VERY big and poofy if I do not use the scarf method, which I didn't.  It was kinky and kind've dry even though I had sprayed leave in.  I was prepared for that though....so I told her to blow dry it on cool air first to smooth it out and then she lightly flat ironed it.  I was impressed with her skill.  She sprayed heat protectant and did the roots thoroughly with more tension and didn't even flat iron the entire length of my hair if she didn't have to.  She definitely only did one pass down the length on the parts that she did flat-iron all the way.

Anyways...after the trim, I looked and my ends were definitely BETTER but still very very very thin and see through.  WHAT GIVES?!?!

Of course when I got home I immediately came in to take length shots (I had also done some on wet and half-way dry hair for my blog) and I was UN-pleasantly surprised to see I was still touching my bra strap.  I wore this bra today so I know it's at the "right" spot on my body....but the bigger issue is LOOK AT MY ENDS!  They are now even and trimmed but sooooooo thin!  I feel like the entire area between APL and BSL could go honestly.  I'm pretty upset about it because I have not slacked on my hair at all this year...I think the culprit was long stretching.  I've already expressed on my blog and YT how my ends have thinned due to breakage during detangling sessions...but here is the proof.

Well here is my BSL hair that is hardly worth bragging about.


----------



## chelseatiara (Sep 25, 2011)

dropping out the challenge...sorry ladies and good luck!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess You may have lead hairs that need to fill in. How have you been wearing your hair? Are you doing anything in particular for your ends?


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 25, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> EbonyCPrincess You may have lead hairs that need to fill in. How have you been wearing your hair? Are you doing anything in particular for your ends?



EbonyCPrincess I agree w/ NappyNelle. You may just have lead hairs that are beating your other hair to the punch so to speak.

Don't be discouraged. Just figure out what you want to do. Do you want to wait for the rest of your hair to catch up or do you want to cut and even things out. Don't feel bad. You are doing an awesome job w/ your hair. I know it sucks when your hair doesn't do what you want it to do.

Chin up chica.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 25, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> EbonyCPrincess You may have lead hairs that need to fill in. How have you been wearing your hair? Are you doing anything in particular for your ends?



Lately, I have been wearing it down a lot, not everyday but often.  But for the first six months of the year I was protective styling.  My ends felt a little rough when I took out my sew in back in May but they didn't LOOK like this.  So maybe I need to go back to protective styling?  I'm going to get another sew-in weave in January but in the meantime?  I really don't want to trim it all off at once...but I don't think I can stand looking at them everyday!  I've just started using ceramides and doing the GHE method nightly.  And drinking protein shakes and getting back to taking my vitamins.  I'm trying to think of all angles!!!!



shasha8685 said:


> EbonyCPrincess I agree w/ NappyNelle. You may just have lead hairs that are beating your other hair to the punch so to speak.
> 
> Don't be discouraged. Just figure out what you want to do. Do you want to wait for the rest of your hair to catch up or do you want to cut and even things out. Don't feel bad. You are doing an awesome job w/ your hair. I know it sucks when your hair doesn't do what you want it to do.
> 
> Chin up chica.



I would think they are just lead hairs because I fully believe in that theory after seeing a couple of people's updates.  BUT, they FEEL rough!  Its like smooth...smooth....smooth....SCRATCHY! Thanks for the compliment on how I am caring for it, that means a lot coming from you.  I think I'm going to trim frequently.  I don't think I can mentally handle losing 3" and going back to above APL all at once.  So I am just going to hope that the frequent trim + other changes will help them turn things around...


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2011)

Wearing your hair down + not moisturizing adequately (=) dry, scratchy ends. I would go back to protective styling, not necessarily the sew-in, but something where your ends can be lubricated, then put up and out of the way.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 25, 2011)

u guys are making wonderful progress. no luck here but oh well. kutgw


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

shasha8685 wow your hair is so pretty. It looks soft...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 25, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Wearing your hair down + not moisturizing adequately (=) dry, scratchy ends. I would go back to protective styling, not necessarily the sew-in, but something where your ends can be lubricated, then put up and out of the way.



Agreed. I'm just frustrated bc nothing has changed in my reggie. I wore my hair down WAYYYY more when I was SL and didn't have this issue. And I def moisturize more than adequately I'm actually a little heavy handed. I think after a lot of reflection its more diet and vitamin related than my hair practices but going back to PS'ing will only help.

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Napp (Sep 25, 2011)

shasha8685 i need your regimen! your hair looks great

i hope that i can reach bsl by the end of the year. i was barley scraping it when i got my relaxer i just cut another .5-inch off to even my ends a bit. they still look thin im so upset that i let my hair go like this.my hair grows pretty evenly so i know that all of these thin ends are breakage.my hair is also a bit frizzy in the last picture. it usualy doesnt look that roughi wont be airdrying anytime again soon

first haircut march 2011


 

last straightening as a natural may 2011




when i got my relaxer sept 2011




today sept 2011


----------



## Napp (Sep 25, 2011)

Also EbonyCPrincess you and i seem to be in the same boat! i know you want to go further in your length journey but i think you should continue to grow it out and trim it back to bsl at the end of the year. i know thin ends are no fun and i love wearing my hair out too

also you ends may not really be that thin. maybe if you flat iron your hair very very lightly you can still keep some of the poof from airdrying that will make your hair look thicker..

also is it just me of is my BSL look much higher than many of yours? its not much farther than my armpits but for some of ya'l it looks like 4-5 inches from your arm pit....whats up with that?erplexed


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 26, 2011)

Napp said:


> Also EbonyCPrincess you and i seem to be in the same boat! i know you want to go further in your length journey but i think you should continue to grow it out and trim it back to bsl at the end of the year. i know thin ends are no fun and i love wearing my hair out too
> 
> also you ends may not really be that thin. maybe if you flat iron your hair very very lightly you can still keep some of the poof from airdrying that will make your hair look thicker..
> 
> also is it just me of is my BSL look much higher than many of yours? its not much farther than my armpits but for some of ya'l it looks like 4-5 inches from your arm pit....whats up with that?erplexed



Napp - wow our timeline really does match up!  Thanks for your encouraging words...that is precisely what I'm going to do!  Grow, trim every 10 with every relaxer, grow, trim.  I really do feel like BSL is "long" hair so its not like I'll be making a drastic cut.  And yes you are so right about airdrying.  I plan to camouflage the thin ends by not wearing styles that emphasizes it, great suggestion!

As for your bra strap, it falls where it falls.  I am *SO* over people scrutinizing other's length achievements by saying "your bra looks high".  Your brastrap is OBVIOUSLY inches below APL and so IMHO its a completely new length.  And...yours looks to be sitting below your shoulder blades which is the "correct" place to support your breasts so I say its fine!


----------



## Ladybelle (Sep 26, 2011)

I must regretfully bow out of this challenge. I cut my hair off back in May like a big dummy listening to a stylist who told me it was too damaged to save. Maybe next year.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2011)

Boy I am staying a APL a long long time, but I want healthy hair, so I am trimming monthly until she is healthy. Seeing progress there. Hair is getting stronger and thicker. I am going to hang in there and hope for an end of the year growth spurt. Being able to claim BSL with healthy thick hair would be a great christmas present.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't been posting much due to a crazy work schedule. Life is sooo boring without visiting the site everyday.

The last pic I took was in August and it doesn't look like I've actually gotten much length since January erplexed. HOWEVER, I trimmed a few times. I really need to learn to put the scissors down . It does look like my nape caught up but that could be me and my wishful thinking lol.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 1, 2011)

So I said I wasn't going to do another length check, but I did lol (hey I'm only human). But I am now actually believing that I can make it by the end of December then very end tho lol. Here's my new picture...


----------



## djkforeal (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, just want to give an update.  I had a major setback last month, I decided to flat iron my hair and I was distracted and burned of a section of hair that I was about to flat iron.  I used the marcel iron and electric stove, but I was not paying attention and did not remember how long it was in there and I just put my hair in it.  Big mistake, I cried and I feel very discouraged about ever achieving healthy hair. I did manage to get a picture, but my hair is looking raggedy.
I am entering the no heat challenge for next year, because that is one thing that I am gonna make sure I stick to.  As for BSL, I suppose I will make it there by the end of December, but it will be bittersweet.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have not checked in for a long time but nothing new, I am still wearing the sew in i got in August. I am about 14wks post texlaxed. I may take this out to texlax in a wk because I am getting tired of my bob. I have been slacking by rarely moisturizing and only washing every 2wks...i know..i know. I am scared what my hair is gonna look like when I take this sew in out. I have been so tired and busy with my new position at work that taking care of my hair underneath has been the last thing on my mind.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 5, 2011)

Tomorrow I'll have a friend install a sew in... Not sure how it's gonna go... But I'm excited!

It's gonna be a full head, no hair left out, 8inch Janet Indian Remy Zizi curl. Not sure how "quality" the hair is... But it felt nice in the shop... And it was less than $20 per pack :: 

So we'll see how this goes!


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 6, 2011)

My hair is braided up with my own natural hair and then in Nov I will get a sew in. My first in years! I'm hoping to retain another 1" before I do my length check at the end of the year.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 6, 2011)

Just got my straight weave put back in & I'm going to be rocking this for a minute.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2011)

MsKikiStar It looks like you grew a lot to me. In the black hair picture I can see 2/3 of the tatoo, but in the red hair picture that top curly cue is now completely covered. Did you notice that?

I have been cutting, trimming, and trimming. Finally just had to tell myself that my hair will keep getting thicker without me chopping it down. I have so many layers because chunks of my hair fell out then grew back. 

Anyway I see yawl getting serious in here in the month of october. Weaves, sew ins, no heat. Ya'll grow now. So here is what I am doing. Got me a bottle of Mega tek, and MTG. I am mixing them with my hairdrenaline, co washing daily, DC nightly, massage, chlorella, biotin, msm, and stretching my trims to monthly instead of every other week. Sometimes I can trick my hair into a growth spurt. We will see if I can bust out four inches in three months.

Going to restart yoga and drink lemon water for the rest of the year. Grow hair grow


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 6, 2011)

I've just been bunning my hair lately.  But I have been experimenting with different  products each wash because I'm trying to find the best combination for airdrying my hair.  When I hit jackpot, I'll let you all know.  HHG, ladies!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 6, 2011)

I won't be making full BSL by the end of this year.  It was a far reach anways.  *kick rocks*


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 6, 2011)

I just did a quick length check and I'm within 1" of BSL. I will post a pick when my daughters get home from school. It looks like I might make it by Dec


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so close I can taste it. I tried two different bras and I had the same length on both. I should be there stretched by next month.

Sorry I tried to post the pic but it wont resize

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss295/vafinestdiva/IMAG0281.jpg


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while.  I was considering taking myself out of this challenge after my setback where I lost 4 inches, it seemed improbably I could go from barely SL to BSL by the end of this year.  But 2 months later I've already grown 2+ inches! (Thank You Hairfinity!)  So I'm more hesitant to take myself out of this challenge when it looks like my growth rate's increased to at least 1 inch a month.  If things keep going like they are, I should be back to my pre-setback length by the beginning of November and maybe BSL by New Years Eve!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey ladies! Haven't checked in for a while. I am close to BSL...about 1.5-2" away. Here's a pic...excuse my major back fat. 

I hope to make BSL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think I'll make it anymore due to a recent haircut. 
I was close on Aug 29 when I length-checked after a relaxer...hair hitting BSL while wet, less than 1" away dry but very jagged/uneven so I got a haircut which took off 3" at least.

I doubt I can grow the 4" or so needed to be BSL in the 3 months left!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 8, 2011)

Still chugging along... I should prep another bottle of sulfur miz so I can encourage more growth by the end of the year.


----------



## Fab79 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm taking down this install on friday so will do a check then and see how close I am to BSL, I'm then wigging it up so I can have better access to co-wash and moisturise


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am still in this, I have been MIA because of school hoping to relax soon maybe nxt weekend after this exam is over. See you  ladies then....


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 10, 2011)

Currently braided up under a sew in. Can't say how long I'm gonna keep it in though. I originally said I was gonna try and keep it for a month... Now I dunno. 

My friend did it for 60 so I feel bad just letting her hard work go to waste, it's just so tight! And it looks pretty wiggy, but we'll see what happens as the weeks pass on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's what it looks like. (sorry if the pic is big, I uploaded it from my phone.)


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2011)

BUMP......


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 12, 2011)

I just caved to another trim. My hair seems to respond well to a trim, it is getting thicker. I did a length check, and I am still SL in the front and APL in the back. The good news is ... the back is full APL. 

I was able to do a pull test from a few different parts and came up with full APL. Don't know if I need 2 or three more inches to be grazing BSL. Thinking I may do a blow out at the end of the month so I can get a better idea.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel like I'm making pretty good progress. I'm still hiding my hair 5/7 days a week and using my sulfur mix. I am hoping I can at least get to the top of my bra strap by the end of december. 

These pics are 5 weeks apart (first pic taken 8/29/11 and second pic taken 10/1/11)


----------



## Evo-ny (Oct 12, 2011)

So disappointed in myself this year. I still haven't updated my sig! I probably dced only 5 or 6 times so far, after I hit APL my healthy hair practices went out the window. If I get my act together, I might hit full APL, but my raggedy ends keep snapping and popping off.

BSL 2012, here I come!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 13, 2011)

Evo-ny said:


> *So disappointed in myself* this year. I still haven't updated my sig! I probably dced only 5 or 6 times so far, *after I hit APL my healthy hair practices went out the window.* If I get my act together, I might hit full APL, but my raggedy ends keep snapping and popping off.
> 
> BSL 2012, here I come!



This is me to a T. You would think I didn't know better.....


----------



## ezina (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about making my own curly wig! Saw some youtube vids - particularly hers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nRF1IhPL4Q - on how to make one and was super impressed with the results. I'll have to remove my braids, first (during Thanksgiving weekend). I plan on making several over the course of my transition (each similar to each other to varying degrees) and so that way I can wig it until my transition is over. 3 years, hurry up already!


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Oct 14, 2011)

So I was told that I am APL, I wanted to join this challenge. 
I wash and set once and at that time I DC with protein cond or moisturizer.
I don't do too much of PS although I am getting a weave soon. Here are my current length ck


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2011)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> So I was told that I am APL, I wanted to join this challenge.
> I wash and set once and at that time I DC with protein cond or moisturizer.
> I don't do too much of PS although I am getting a weave soon. Here are my current length ck


 
PrettyinPink001

I think it may be best to join the BSL 2012 challenge as well. This one ends at the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 14, 2011)

I currently have this weave in. It's been in for a week, but I dunno if I'll keep it for the entire month. 

It itches and although I try not to scratch my scalp, but OhEmGee! We'll see how long I'll keep it sewn in. I'll still keep the beehive braids to wear my wig, but we'll see.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been bunning, but I already know that last weekend, this weekend and next weekend I'll be using heat.  Hopefully it won't deter my ambitions of BSL.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 15, 2011)

The suspense is getting to me, I wonder if I will make BSL by December 31? I want to do a blow out and see if I have a chance, but I am going to be strong and wait. Ooo it would be so nice to whip my brand new BSL for New Years Eve.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did a oil rinse and a CW tonight with Aussie.....


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 15, 2011)

So what is everyone doing when they hit BSL to celebrate? Or what did you did you do when you hit BSL to celebrate? 

* I am going to splurge on hair styling tools. As soon as I reach BSL I am going to start purchasing my home salon. All in all I want to get a flat iron, steamer, expensive blow dryer, and Hard hat dryer. But I am thinking I will get the professional quality steamer as my self gift for reaching BSL, and I am having an unveiling and length check party with a long hair cake. Humm, maybe I will ask people to give me their used hair tools that they aren't using as gifts* 

Do you think BSL is really long hair?

*I think BSL is really really oh my God long hair, I really didn't think it was possible for African American's with kinky hair so my mind is blown, and I am happy about it. I am so excited and can't wait to get there. *


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 15, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> So what is everyone doing when they hit BSL to celebrate? Or what did you did you do when you hit BSL to celebrate?
> 
> * I am going to splurge on hair styling tools. As soon as I reach BSL I am going to start purchasing my home salon. All in all I want to get a flat iron, steamer, expensive blow dryer, and Hard hat dryer. But I am thinking I will get the professional quality steamer as my self gift for reaching BSL, and I am having an unveiling and length check party with a long hair cake. Humm, maybe I will ask people to give me their used hair tools that they aren't using as gifts*
> 
> ...



Hahaha....  It's silly (in a good way).


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 15, 2011)

ezina said:


> Thinking about making my own curly wig! Saw some youtube vids - particularly hers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nRF1IhPL4Q - on how to make one and was super impressed with the results. I'll have to remove my braids, first (during Thanksgiving weekend). I plan on making several over the course of my transition (each similar to each other to varying degrees) and so that way I can wig it until my transition is over. 3 years, hurry up already!



I want to do this too!!! I keep seeing all of these cute hand-made curly half-wigs!!!



Seamonster said:


> So what is everyone doing when they hit BSL to celebrate? Or what did you did you do when you hit BSL to celebrate?
> 
> Do you think BSL is really long hair?



Seamonster - I love your plans!!!!

As for me, when I hit full BSL I am going to have a professional photoshoot done.  I am also on a weight loss journey so I suspect that full BSL (with nice healthy ends) and reaching my weight loss goal will happen about the same time.  

Yes, I think BSL is LONGGGGG hair.  I do have hairorexia when I am on this board but always in real life BSL is long hair.  I half-way feel like I have long hair IRL now and I'm no where near a full BSL.  I'm hoping that by the end of 2012 I will be BSL with even my sides touching my bra strap or very close to it.  I have always looked at hair that length as being extremely long.  Honestly when I've seen Black women IRL with HL/TBL hair, I've thought that they were freaks of nature and should cut some of the length to make it more stylish.  Only since joining this board have I looked at it favorably.  WL is probably the longest length that I can actually appreciate! Beyond that I think its too much hair!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya'll I had a bad hair thought the other day. I was actually considering cutting my hair off. I had a moment. My daughters looked at me like I was crazy and reminded me that I promised them I wouldn't cut my hair again.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 15, 2011)

My plans IF I hit it by the end of the year is to take my graduation pictures wearing my own hair (seems crazy huh) why wouldn't I want long hair in my pictures, but I believe that BSL well be long hair to me plus my hair is thick!! 

I personally believe that BSL is long hair (not on this site) but in person it looks really good. I'm probably only get to mid back length altogether and I'd be fine with that.   



Seamonster said:


> So what is everyone doing when they hit BSL to celebrate? Or what did you did you do when you hit BSL to celebrate?
> 
> * I am going to splurge on hair styling tools. As soon as I reach BSL I am going to start purchasing my home salon. All in all I want to get a flat iron, steamer, expensive blow dryer, and Hard hat dryer. But I am thinking I will get the professional quality steamer as my self gift for reaching BSL, and I am having an unveiling and length check party with a long hair cake. Humm, maybe I will ask people to give me their used hair tools that they aren't using as gifts*
> 
> ...





Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 16, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> My hair has reached BSL but I wont claim it until I hit the bottom of the strap....I have a ways to go with this 3 clasp DD bra.



I am sooooo with you. I posted my pic a few pages back and was told I am bsl already  b/c i wear my strap low. I am a DD too, so I feel you on the 3 hooks. lol


----------



## cbanks67 (Oct 16, 2011)

When I reach BSL I want to whip it. Probably go out somewhere real nice. I feel BSL is long even on this site. Its just that so many people are going for even longer lengths. I used to think BSL was the ultimate but now I at least want MBL possibly WL. So, it never ends.


----------



## Legally Natural (Oct 16, 2011)

I won't be doing any major celebrating if I hit BSL this year. When I cut my hair to neck length before law school (not a BC), I made a goal to hit MBL by the time I graduated from law school in May 2012. I seem to be right on track. No one at the law school, not even my boyfriend, has seen my hair straight. My major unveiling will be at my law school graduation . . .hopefully with MBL hair (fingers crossed).


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 16, 2011)

Checking in. 
I did a length check today, and I think I am finally BSL.






My ends still need alot of work though, so I don't think I'll be celebrating anything just yet.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly  What do you mean your ends need work? They look layered to me.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Oct 16, 2011)

So what is everyone doing when they hit BSL to celebrate? Or what did you did you do when you hit BSL to celebrate? 

I don't have anything special in mind but I will definitely wear my own hair for my grad school commencement since I wore a wig for my undergrad commencement. Depending on where I'm at on Christmas this year, I'll be taking a lot of pics for that too 

Do you think BSL is really long hair?

I do think BSL is really long hair IRL (my fam & friends already think my hair is long and I'm just past APL). However in LHCF land, I will still have hair anorexia.


----------



## ebonyseas (Oct 16, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly congrats! I think your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 16, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly   Beautiful full BSL


----------



## MsKikiStar (Oct 17, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> MsKikiStar It looks like you grew a lot to me. In the black hair picture I can see 2/3 of the tatoo, but in the red hair picture that top curly cue is now completely covered. Did you notice that?



you have some good eyes, girl! I actually didn't notice that at all. I've only been focused on allover length. Thank you for that 

Umm...I've been super lazy with my hair the past week from being. Tomorrow I plan to touch-up the color. Wanted to do it today but didn't realize until around 8pm that I didn't have any developer .


----------



## ojemba (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope all is well with everyone!!! Congrats to all you've made BSL. 

I wanted to share my most recent relaxer update. I was told in MBL 2012 thread that I wear my bra low so until I do my next lenght check I'll have to rely on this.  I've done 2 trims (July and Sept) so I can say I'm almost at the point where I have very thick ends. Otherwise, I'm hoping to be full BSL with thick ends by Dec 2011.  I'm currenlty 4 weeks into my 24 weeks stretch and plan to wear wigs to hide my hair until my next relaxer. I'm not takeing any chances with my ends so I can baby them everyday. 









ojemba said:


> Hi lady,
> 
> June will be here in no time. I'm excited to see your results, I'm sure you are making great progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 17, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Chaosbutterfly  What do you mean your ends need work? They look layered to me.



NappyNelle, I guess they are, but not by choice. 
The hair at my nape is longer than my crown hair, and I'm trying to get them even so I can get a thicker appearance to my ends. I also have lots of single strand knots, although I don't know where they came from.
So I guess by work, I mean...about a 1.5 - 2 inch trim. I want to do it now, but I guess I will wait until after my next touch up. 


ojemba, your hair is so nice. I'm so freaking jealous of your ends and the thickness of your hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2011)

^^I understand. I think your hair looks fab. I'm sure a trim when you're comfortable won't hurt.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 17, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly Thanks, I've been really trying to focus on my end and doing some triming/dusting as I see needed. My goal is to have thick blunt ends with lenght of course. 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> @NappyNelle, I guess they are, but not by choice.
> The hair at my nape is longer than my crown hair, and I'm trying to get them even so I can get a thicker appearance to my ends. I also have lots of single strand knots, although I don't know where they came from.
> So I guess by work, I mean...about a 1.5 - 2 inch trim. I want to do it now, but I guess I will wait until after my next touch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2011)

So my weave is straight, but it looks really silky and not in a good way. So I got some soft twist rollers and put them in (this is my first time using them) & I actually like how it came out. I'll probably stick with this style for this hair. I plan to keep it in for 4 weeks and its only been 2.


----------



## Nelli04 (Oct 24, 2011)

Update

so I thought I was having a set back with all the hair I was losing on wash days...
But I ended up straightenting my hair for the first time since May and my hair is fuller than before...its extremely thick now. And on top of that it is 1 inch from BSL! So I may make it by the end of the year...

But since what I have been doing is working, I wont straighten again until january, so hopefully I make it *crosses fingers*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Oct 25, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm less confident that I'll make it by the end of the year.  I should have taken proper starting pictures.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2011)

Nelli04 You just gonna come up in here and say my hair is thicker and longer than ever, and what I been doing is working, without telling what you doing. Spill the beans,  what have you been doing?


----------



## Nelli04 (Oct 25, 2011)

lol my bad...
My hair has always been thick, but with all the damage it has been thinner for quite a few years...I would say the fact I stopped flat ironing it so often (only 3 times this year) and i keep it braided up and take them down every 2 weeks and wear a braid out for a few days and braid it up again...

so basically less heat, less manipulation, and staying on top of moisturizing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am going to relax this upcoming weekend and make my U-Part wig and hide my hair til the end of the year. I am relaxing cause my hair knots up if I let it be, getting it relaxed makes it managable for me. Maybe I will be in for a surprise when I relax LOL


----------



## cocoma (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I just realized that I was in this challenge.  I guess I stopped posting after my midyear flat iron did not show any progress from December '10!  I don't know where the problem is I have been bunning, twisting, sealing, moisturing, and random henna.  But NO GROWTH!!!!!  Can medications stunt growth?


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 27, 2011)

cocoma said:


> Ok, I just realized that I was in this challenge. I guess I stopped posting after my midyear flat iron did not show any progress from December '10! I don't know where the problem is I have been bunning, twisting, sealing, moisturing, and random henna. But NO GROWTH!!!!! Can medications stunt growth?


 
Im not sure....Is your hair breaking from the ends?


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I'm BSL at the bottom layer... But I'm not taking pictures or claiming until the end of the year/next time I get my hair done lol. 

Until then, I'm going to braid up my hair again. These past 3 weeks I feel like my hair thrived in that beehive. So next week I'll get it cornrowed into some cute style. Maybe an iPod.


----------



## lisajames96 (Oct 28, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I'm BSL at the bottom layer... But I'm not taking pictures or claiming until the end of the year/next time I get my hair done lol.
> 
> Until then, I'm going to braid up my hair again. These past 3 weeks I feel like my hair thrived in that beehive. So next week I'll get it cornrowed into some cute style. *Maybe an iPod*.



Congrats! I think I have a few strands grazing BSL also, but I'll keep it under wraps until Dec 31...lol...
Oh and ?? at the bolded...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Is it too late for this ninja to join in the growing fun?*


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 28, 2011)

I finally made my U Part Wig... 

& I believe I did a good job. Next one will be better I started sewing the hair, but got lazy & finished by putting glue on the top tracks.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 28, 2011)

ms.tatiana Can you explain what a U-part is please? I've hear people talking about it, but I am clueless.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 28, 2011)

Incognitus

Can you explain what a U-part is please? I've hear people talking about it, but I am clueless.

--Sure. It's a wig, with a U part cut out at the top so you can leave some of your own hair out to cover up the wig. Basically what I watched on YouTube was a lot of girls sewing or putting glue on the tracks to make it say on an spandex head cap. After you sew/glue the hair on the cap you then cut out a U shape at the top, add your clips and rock your hair. I also used bobby pins for the side. 

I guess it's suppose to be cheaper then getting a weave done and easier because you can take it off at night. I got some cheap hair just in case I didn't do it right but my mom and sister both side it was cute.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 28, 2011)

lisajames96 said:


> Congrats! I think I have a few strands grazing BSL also, but I'll keep it under wraps until Dec 31...lol...
> Oh and ?? at the bolded...



::face palm:: UGH! Stupid autocorrect! That SHOULD say bun lol. But thank you! Although I'm not claiming it yet lol.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2011)

I made me a U-Part wig last night with some natural wave hair that I got. I also relaxed today, not sure what I will be doing to my hair today. I am DCing at the moment, about to wash it out and hairdry mostly..... I will be hiding my hair until the end of the year.....


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 29, 2011)

So ladies do you think I can claim bsb? I was going to wait until the end of the year (that extra 1" lol) before I claimed?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope I will make it to BSL by the end of the year, if not BSB at least. I have been protective styling at least 6 days a week for the past 2 months because of school I have to. And I will be until June 2013. 
My signature picture was taken I think in July, I hope I am not stuck there because I dont see any growth at all


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 30, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> So ladies do you think I can claim bsb? I was going to wait until the end of the year (that extra 1" lol) before I claimed?


 
I say wait until the end of the year.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 31, 2011)

keepithealthy  you got it. By the end of the year you could be full BSL! Foot, Girl go on and swang it! Whip that long hair!


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 31, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I say wait until the end of the year.



ZebraPrintLover Thanks for replying. I'm gonna hold off till the end of the year before I officially claim it. 



Seamonster said:


> keepithealthy  you got it. By the end of the year you could be full BSL! Foot, Girl go on and swang it! Whip that long hair!



I'm gonna bunning it up cause I wan to retain every little bit. Hopefull Dec 31 I'll be swanging some bsl hair all over the place!


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 31, 2011)

BahamaMama said:


> I don't think I'll make it anymore due to a recent haircut.
> I was close on Aug 29 when I length-checked after a relaxer...hair hitting BSL while wet, less than 1" away dry but very jagged/uneven so I got a haircut which took off 3" at least.
> 
> I doubt I can grow the 4" or so needed to be BSL in the 3 months left!



Forgot to post final pic--this was my drop out length (before haircut), on 08/29/2011:
wet




dry





I think maybe I could have claimed it? 
I have no doubt I would have made it had I not lost a few inches to that haircut 2 weeks later!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wasn't officially in this challenge but I personally had bsl by January 7th (my closest relaxer to the end of the year) as a goal.  I'm two inches away so it's not impossible but I am really going to have to work it out! 

sent from my EVO 3d y'all!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 31, 2011)

keepithealthy I think you are BSB! But hey... in light of recent threads, you never know. lol

I started back up with MSM. I'm actually trying to up my water intake, so I fill a gallon sized water bottle with 2tbs of MSM powder and drink that during the day.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I just did a length check and I'm BSL stretched. However, I'm not claiming it until I hit BSL unstretched. I should be there and then some by Dec. I'm a happy camper. I grew at least .5" from Oct 5th until today.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 31, 2011)

I just undid half-dollar size of braids, stretched my hair and saw that my hair is comfortably touching/past the top of my bra strap!  Although I'm excited I won't claim BSL until my hair touches the bottom of my bra strap. I hope I can make it by the time I take out my braids after finals in December! 50 days! 

Once I hit BSL I'm going to buy my hair something beautiful to celebrate  

In April of 2010 I NEVER thought I would be able to make it past SL and now it's October 2011 and I'm practically BSL! AHHH! Sorry for the rambling, but I just can't believe it!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 31, 2011)

On my Martin s**t you go girl   



BahamaMama said:


> Forgot to post final pic--this was my drop out length (before haircut), on 08/29/2011:
> wet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> @ZebraPrintLover Thanks for replying. I'm gonna hold off till the end of the year before I officially claim it.


 
Your welome....


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Well, I just did a length check and I'm BSL stretched. However, I'm not claiming it until I hit BSL unstretched. I should be there and then some by Dec. I'm a happy camper.* I grew at least .5" from Oct 5th until today*.


 
What you been doing?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 1, 2011)

@ZebraPrintLover The question is what haven't I been doing. LOL I upped my protein. I GHE with my growth aide at least 5 days a week. I upped my MSM and biotin. I've been drinking more water. I added more supplements. I started back exercising. I started steaming and DC one a week on schedule and overnight. I've been doing some of everything. The biggest thing is I only CO or poo once a week.

If you look at my siggy, my hair unstretched is where my daughter's finger is for my stretched hair. If that makes sense to youerplexed


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @ZebraPrintLover The question is what haven't I been doing. LOL I upped my protein. I GHE with my growth aide at least 5 days a week. I upped my MSM and biotin. I've been drinking more water. I added more supplements. I started back exercising. I started steaming and DC one a week on schedule and overnight. I've been doing some of everything. The biggest thing is I only CO or poo once a week.
> 
> If you look at my siggy, my hair unstretched is where my daughter's finger is for my stretched hair. If that makes sense to youerplexed


 
Yes that made sense LOL


----------



## keepithealthy (Nov 1, 2011)

marta9227 said:


> I wasn't officially in this challenge but I personally had bsl by January 7th (my closest relaxer to the end of the year) as a goal.  I'm two inches away so it's not impossible but I am really going to have to work it out!
> 
> sent from my EVO 3d y'all!



You can do it!!



NappyNelle said:


> keepithealthy I think you are BSB! But hey... in light of recent threads, you never know. lol
> 
> I started back up with MSM. I'm actually trying to up my water intake, so I fill a gallon sized water bottle with 2tbs of MSM powder and drink that during the day.



NappyNelle thanks. lol. With all the length drama going on around here, I figured I would hide out here in this thread. I'm hoping that by the end of the year it will thicken up and most of the hair will be touching the top of my bra strap. I'm not going for the bottom of my bra strap because on me that would be mbl. I was doing a scalp massage with castor oil,coconut oil and peppermint oil but I've been too lazy to be faithful. What exactly does MSM powder do? I was thinking of purchasing some sulfur and adding that to my mix.....I'm really going to try and go hard in 2012!



YaniraNaturally said:


> I just undid half-dollar size of braids, stretched my hair and saw that my hair is comfortably touching/past the top of my bra strap!  Although I'm excited I won't claim BSL until my hair touches the bottom of my bra strap. I hope I can make it by the time I take out my braids after finals in December! 50 days!
> *
> Once I hit BSL I'm going to buy my hair something beautiful to celebrate *
> 
> In April of 2010 I NEVER thought I would be able to make it past SL and now it's October 2011 and I'm practically BSL! AHHH! Sorry for the rambling, but I just can't believe it!



Congrats! I'm happy to hear your reaching what you once thought were unobtainable lengths!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm about to start using buns. It seems so easy and I think they are cute, not that my edges don't look so bad my hair looks cute in ponytails.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, I have a confession to make.... (rant coming through).....

_I have purposely avoided this thread  I know I was a millimeter away from APL in July/August, but I've refused to check since then .  Almost like I'm in denial about what my hair can do!  Does that sound crazy to anyone??  

It's not like my hair's breaking, or like I think I haven't retained length.  B/c I know I have.  I'm just afraid to check.  So...not participating in this thread has been my way of remaining in denial.  Cuz BSB/BSL is undeniably LONG HAIR.  There's no way around that.  Even the biggest hater in the world won't deny BSB/BSL the LONG HAIR title.  And maybe I'm just not ready to wear that crown yet?  Maybe it's just too heavy for my little neck-length (in my mind) head?_

Ok, rant over.  Thanks ladies.  If it's ok with ya'll, you may see me contributing to this thread a little here and there over the next 8 weeks, ok?


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 2, 2011)

Still waiting until the end of the year to officially claim BSL. 

Unfortunately I must manipulate the left side of my head more than the right because I feel like its significantly shorter. Like an inch! Which can be a big deal when one side is BSB and the other isn't lol. 
I bought a "growth" oil. It ha cayenne pepper and caffeine in it, so I'm gonna see how that works for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

I joined this thread (in my mind but never posted). I was strictly a lurker since 2010. But I have officially subscribed as of today! Hello everyone! I finally met one challenge and now am reluctant to make posts. LOL. I made BSL as of Aug 2011. 

Happy Hair Growing Everyone!

I just have to figure out how to add those picistrips at the bottom of every post now. 






OOPS didn't know the pic will be so huge. I"m learning guys. Sorry.

Mimi


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 5, 2011)

Ummm I think I made BSB or I might be off


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

ms. tatiana, I say you are def BSB! Congrats!


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 5, 2011)

ms.tatiana - does your hair end where your top fingernail is? If so, I'd say you're almost there...maybe another 1/2" or so?

If there's some more hair hiding underneath those fingers of yours, take another pic and show off all your length!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 5, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz GIRL HOW IN THE WORLD IS YOUR WAIST SO SMALL?!

I feel super discouraged, but I'm still on the ball.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 5, 2011)

bride91501

I'll have to take another one  cause I'm pulling my own hair down in all the pictures, I'll try again next week cause now I have all kinds of products in it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Im so jealous of yall.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> pre_medicalrulz GIRL HOW IN THE WORLD IS YOUR WAIST SO SMALL?!
> 
> I feel super discouraged, but I'm still on the ball.



NappyNelle  LOL! I'm pretty sure it just looks that way in the picture because there is nothing about me small. LOL!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 7, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im so jealous of yall.....




Why is that? How far away from BSL are you?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 7, 2011)

I did a wet check tonight and I'm halfway down my regular bra. I will see where I'm at on my big girl bra. I really need to leave the little ones alone b/c I'm popping out of those puppies. LOL Sorry TMI Anywho, my hair still feels short to me


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 9, 2011)

Hope I reached my goal after cutting my hair a few inches..... I will take my hair out next weekend from my braids and see, that will be three months from my cut, if no difference I'll be a bit down 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2011)

My right side seems to grow faster than the left; I think I've eliminated the possibility of breakage causing the difference.


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 10, 2011)

Since the weather has started to cool down a bit, I have switched to washing my hair once every 2 weeks instead of 1 per week.  I am still moisturizing and sealing my hair as needed at night when I take off my lace wig.  I am still trying to recover from the devastating loss of about a 1.5 inch section of hair that I fried off in September.  Aside from that, the rest of the hair is growing and retaining length. 
Hope everyone is excited to reveal at the end of December.  What's the next challenge from here BSL'ers 2011?  Asuming we reach this goal...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 10, 2011)

djkforeal said:


> Since the weather has started to cool down a bit, I have switched to washing my hair once every 2 weeks instead of 1 per week.  I am still moisturizing and sealing my hair as needed at night when I take off my lace wig.  I am still trying to recover from the devastating loss of about a 1.5 inch section of hair that I fried off in September.  Aside from that, the rest of the hair is growing and retaining length.
> Hope everyone is excited to reveal at the end of December.  What's the next challenge from here BSL'ers 2011?  Asuming we reach this goal...



'W'HIP LENGTH FOR EVERYONE IN 2012! YAAYY!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 10, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 'W'HIP LENGTH FOR EVERYONE IN 2012! YAAYY!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to make it by the end of the year. I had to clip some raggedy ends this week. Shooting for the end of March now so I'm going to bow out of this challenge.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 13, 2011)

Yesterday I did a:
-clarifying shampoo
-a protein treatment
-a deep condition

& I feel like December I should make it to BSL...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all! I am still on track for Dec 2011 but I am PCing a lot to avoid setbacks.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Right now I'm doing a protein treatment with ORS replenishing pack. My hair is breaking and shedding due to a horrible relaxer job a hair stylist did in the summer. Right now i'm trying to find a way to stop the breakage. Sigh. I guess it is going to take me another year to make it to BSL. I'm so discourage right now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

bestblackgirl DON'T BE DISCOURAGED. Find a protective style and leave it alone. Your hair will be fine. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Why is that? How far away from BSL are you?


 
Not sure really, but its close ......like touching. But I gotta trim my ends up cause its been 4 months.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover Can't you just dust a little since you're so close to BSL? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## prettyhair73 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, haven't been checking in as much. Super Busy, personally and professionally. Anywho, my hair is really long now. I may be right above BSL in the back. My sides are finally growing in and brush way past my shoulders. I just showed a friend a pic of my hair down and he was like "Is that all your hair?" I said, "Yeah." He said, "Quit lyingg!!" I said, "Boo I been had hair!!" 

I don't usually wear my hair straight but I got it done for Halloween and I'm going to get it done Sunday for Thanksgiving at Too Groovy in Atlanta. I went there a few weeks ago and they use ceramic fusion to straighten your hair, no stove. My previous stylist here used the stove and irons but my hair came out just as nice without it. 

2012 I'm going to ridiculous!! Coconut Oil is the best thing I use on my hair. It really keeps it moist!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, due to lack of consistency and being super busy with work/life, I've experienced some breakage. Nothing severe, but noticeable to me. So once again I will not be making BSL this year . On a positive note, when I do make BSL next year, I'll have the breakage behind me and a better handle on protecting my ends.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 18, 2011)

MsKikiStar do you think you can make BSB?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay so there's 7 weeks left to make our hair goals come true and so far I think I'm in good shape   

this is my hair in a wet ponytail










then i failed at flat ironing my hair









But no matter what when I'm sitting down I'm BSL


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 19, 2011)

I just trimmed my hair the other night. I'm now just barely touching BSL. I hope to get back where I was by the end of the year. I wanted to be BSL unstretched but that is not going to happen. The plus side is my ends are healthy and happy


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 19, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> MsKikiStar do you think you can make BSB?



Possibly. I'm about to do a touch-up, so I'll see where I am when it dries. I'll post pics in the morning.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Ladies..... Where you at?

We have 6 weeks left to get to BSB or BSL, what are your plans? Any last minute changes to products or your regimens?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

Yayy! Come on leh'go so we can all head to the WL 2012 challenge!  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Nov 21, 2011)

Right now I am wearing some self installed box braids. I think I did ok for a first try. I just really want to leave my hair alone for a while because that's when it thrives. I have some uneven pieces and I'm constantly battling with thinning edges because I don't sleep with my protective bonnet or scarf every night. I won't make BSL by Dec 2011, but it was/is nice to have something to aspire to. 

Pics later.


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey BSL 2011'ers,
I am still trying to be positive...I think I can, I think I can, make it to BSL by the end of this year.
When are we revealing?  Dec 31, 2011 or Jan. 1, 2012?  Any who, I am still wearing my lacefront wig and I just flat twisted my hair in about 8-10 twists.  I am working on a u-part wig, I started on a bob style, but set it aside for now and so I am going to get started working on a long wavy/curly style to rock until we reveal.
I washed my hair this weekend (because I had a lot of build up from a product I was putting on my hair to keep it moisturized) and I noticed that my hair is definitely retaining length because while detangling in the shower I stopped to cringe at the pain my arm and shoulder was in for having to stay in one position so long through my detangling process.  I detangle in the shower by combing the conditioner out from the bottom with one hand while the other hand is holding on to the hair at the roots to make sure I don't pull any out that aren't shedding.  Wow, it took longer than I can ever remember and it was painful.  I don't know if I can go any further than waistlength because I will need to start lifting weights at the gym if I am going to be doing my own hair all the time.
So what happened to MBL?  Don't BSL'ers go to MBL and MBL go to WL?  I have not seen any MBL 2012 challenges as of yet, but maybe I will just have to step it up and go for WL if I actually make BSL.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Boujoichic (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I made it my hair is straightened now and I'm enjoying my BSL glory lol I have gotten weave checked twice this week . I will be back with my pics shortly 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

djkforeal Yup there is a MBL2012...or am I confusing that with the MBL2011 that I joined?? *shrugs* But WHEN you make it to BSL next month then I'm sure you can make it to WL2012!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

Boujoichic

YEAAAAA CONGRATS!!! PICS! PICS! PICS!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 21, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Hey Ladies..... Where you at?
> 
> We have 6 weeks left to get to BSB or BSL, what are your plans? Any last minute changes to products or your regimens?



I am deep conditioning, cowashing and protective styling (buns) my way to BSL for the rest of the year until my length check!! Lots of pampering!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 21, 2011)

I made it to BSL! I may not be after my trim in December, but for now I'm celebrating.


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 21, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @djkforeal Yup there is a MBL2012...or am I confusing that with the MBL2011 that I joined?? *shrugs* But WHEN you make it to BSL next month then I'm sure you can make it to WL2012!



Great!  I guess I was a little confused, but I'm in it to whip it!
Thanks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS IntheMix08


----------



## candy626 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I may be there or almost there. I took some length shots wearing two different bras. I normally use the blue one as a measuring guide. With all these new supplements I'm taking I may have a shot by December 31. 












Also I know my hair looks a little wild and crazy in the first picture. This is what humidity and rain does to my hair.


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 23, 2011)

candy626 said:


> I think I may be there or almost there. I took some length shots wearing two different bras. I normally use the blue one as a measuring guide. With all these new supplements I'm taking I may have a shot by December 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, you're there. You wear the blue bra kind of low. Simply going by the shape of your body, you're basically a few inches from MBL.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 23, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> Um, you're there. You wear the blue bra kind of low. Simply going by the shape of your body, you're basically a few inches from MBL.


 
Lol thanks 
I guess I like to make challenges harder for myself. 
That blue bra does fall pretty low in comparison to my other bras.


----------



## cbanks67 (Nov 24, 2011)

IntheMix08 your hair is gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## cbanks67 (Nov 24, 2011)

candy626 You look BSL to me. Nice work!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 24, 2011)

Definitely BSL candy626 Congrats!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm definitely not making it this year.  to all the ladies that have reached their goal already and to those who will next month.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Nov 25, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Hey Ladies..... Where you at?
> 
> We have 6 weeks left to get to BSB or BSL, what are your plans? Any last minute changes to products or your regimens?



I still have hope that I'll make it. I'll need at least 3/4" before the end of the year though. I just did a small trim earlier this week because my ends felt horrible and I had some knots, but I don't think that's going to hinder my progress. 

As far as last minute changes, I think I am going to start DC'ing 2x a week because my hair is acting up now that it's cold. I'm going to keep protective styling 5/7 days a week since I think that's working for retention. I'll also keep using my growth aid and taking my vits. 

I'm not going to do another length check until 12/31 so hopefully I'll be BSL then.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Hey Ladies..... Where you at?
> 
> We have 6 weeks left to get to BSB or BSL, what are your plans? Any last minute changes to products or your regimens?



I am moisturizing and sealing up a storm! I also started taking Futurebiotics Hair, Skin & Nail Vitamins. I needed a new multi, so I decided to try this formula.

Right now, I'm going to apply my sulfur pomade.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 26, 2011)

Hair, hair, hair!

That is all I wanted to add ladies.


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 3/4 of an inch from BSL so I think it'll be close.  My next relaxer is January 7 and I think I'll hit it by then. 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 26, 2011)

I can hardly wait til December/ January for all the reveals!!!! So exciting!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 28, 2011)

5 WEEKS LEFT TO GROW LADIES!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 28, 2011)

My hair is still braided up! Gonna leave it in t least 1 more week... Maybe even 2!

I have started. Personal challenge to use up ALL of my products. There is no reason for me to have 3 flat irons when I barely straighten my hair... I also shouldn't have 5 conditioners, 3 shampoos etc. 

But I did have a consultation today regarding coloring my hair! I think I'm gonna get chocolate highlights! So in the next few weeks I'll have my finl length check for the year. I'm BSB for sure... bSL, maybe not. Oh well! It's been a great year!


----------



## Miss_C (Nov 29, 2011)

I have long since abandoned this challenge, but I made APL this year! Now for BSL next year...


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 29, 2011)

Still coasting with my reggie....hoping and praying that:

1. These cornrows will last another 4 weeks through my Christmas week cruise (they've already been in for over 2 weeks ):

and

2. I've hit my year-end goal of grazing BSB when they come out!

4 more weeks.....   LOL


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2011)

I took the leap and purchased a vented straightening comb, Nioxin Thermal Bliss, and flexirods. 

This will be my first time flat ironing and doing a length check. I'm nervous that I haven't made it, my hair isn't as healthy as I think it is, and that I have to trim a lot because of my layers.

Oh well. We shall see.


----------



## GraceV (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Congrats to all the ladies who have hit the target. My hair has been in braids for almost a month now. I've been too busy to really do much with hair so the braids are a godsend. I have NO CLUE what's going on under these braids, Lord help me. I'll find out next month.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 30, 2011)

I know my hair is growing because it hangs to shoulder length in the shower, but it dries to neck length. I sometimes pull a piece of hair, and it seems like I am 1 inch from BSB, but other times it seems like 2 inches to BSB. How am I to know how long this nappy hair is? 

My hair is getting thicker, silkier, and easier to detangle so I am happy with the year. My curls seem to be getting bigger as my hair gets longer, so I have more shrinkage. Really enjoying low manipulation, daily wash/co wash, supplements, growth aids, bandwagons my way to bsl. I am holding off on my twice monthly trims until Christmas reveals.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe that I have hit BSL, and maybe even was there as early as October...HOWEVER, I plan to keep moisturizing and bunning through the end of December in the hopes that I will be BSL all the way across/ full BSL or MBL.  We shall see!! HHG!


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, I did my daily pull a piece of hair, and I have found a piece of hair that pulled to BSL, woot, woot! But it had two SSK's on it. I am feeling like I might be able to make it. Think I am going up my moisture game, keep taking them supplements and growth aids, might even bite the bullet and co wash my low porosity hair nightly. Lord I hope this lead hair stuff is true, I might have a chance. It is so hard to believe when I pull my hair down it seems long, then just like a slinky, it pops right back to ear length.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 1, 2011)

Going to do a co-wash today and wet bun.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Going to do a co-wash today and wet bun.


 
That has been my daily routine since mid-November, and before that at least 5 days a week! I am getting bored with buns, but I really want to achieve this goal!!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2011)

I made my flat iron/ length check appointment for December 29th!! I am so excited to see where I end up for 2011...my first full year as a natural!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 3, 2011)

IntheMix, DivaEsq, Candy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

I'm definitely not going to make it.  I was actually there fully but you couldn't even tell because the last 4 inches of my hair were awful.  I posted about them sometime in Sept in this thread.  I've trimmed twice and gotten rid of 2" and so now I am at full APL.  I still have a couple inches of thinness to trim away, and I'll do that gradually.  Honestly my hair looks a helluva lot better and I'm okay with not being BSL.  I just couldn't deal with that scraggly-ness another minute!   I gave it my best shot and should definitely get there next year!

Here is my hair after my touch up, post trim (Nov 25, 2011):










Just as a refresher - here were my ends back in September before the trimming began:


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I haven't been updating lately but here is my update for December I'm sharing now because I'm due for a major trim soon. I need to find some old pics as well. This challenge has been a true inspiration. I almost got frustrated and wanted to cut a lot off but I calmed my butt down.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have not been on the board for about 2mths...i have def slacked off in my haircare journey I dont know when the last time I DC. I removed my sew in after 9wks and texlaxed my hair 10/14 and got a little dusting my hair was a little past APL. I went to get a wash and flat iron last wk and my ends were broken off so I got it trimmed back to grazimg APL..sigh.....i am already a slow grower it seems I cant even stay at APL more than a month without breakage and I wear wigs most of the time


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it is going to be a stretch, I did a blow dry, and could pull some hair past APL, but I think I am two inches to BSB, couldn't even see my Bra in the video so I do not know where that is. If my hair is longer at the end of the year, that will be great. I won't give up until the clock strike midnight heralding baby new year


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats to all of the ladies making it to BSL.  And to those not making it this year, I know BSL is in your future so continue those healthy hair practices and you'll be there in no time! 

Now, I'm looking forward to the reveals that will come as this year comes to a close (BSL or NOT)!  4 weeks of happy hair growth for all!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll probably do my reveal a little early as I'll be making a hair appointment in the next week or so. 

I'm ALL the way excited though! Took my hair out of braids and just feel good. My hair is really dirty lol, but gosh I'm hype about being so close to BSL lol. 

See you all again soon and hopefully with good BSL news!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Dec 9, 2011)

I have reached my goal!!! I think this is as long as I want to go  I just want to focus on growing out my front layers. Ohh and transitioning 

Two funny things about this week:

1) I told my Mom about it and she was like wow, you're the only grand-daughter who got the long hair! Both of your grand-mothers had really long hair 

Me:  But Mom my hair was shoulder length for years . . . hair will grow regardless of what you do to it. I just wasn't retaining before



2) I straightened my hair on Monday. My friend w/shoulder length hair saw me every day this week, and never said anything. Which was fine by me because she's not obligated to say anything. Yesterday out of no where she says, "Your hair is getting too long. You should cut it. You have such a young kiddie face, so it makes you look too young."

I was like   I like it long.


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 10, 2011)

YaniraNaturally

Sounds like your friend is hating. I don't understand friends that don't want
the best for their friends. Congrats!! Where are your pics?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing a DC and took a few pictures they are a blurry but its all I could do 


This is on wet hair






I believe I am BSL but I have to apply heat to really see but this shot is the hair actually pass my bra at the top so I'm some where in the middle of my bra I think


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 11, 2011)

ms.tatiana

CONGRATS ON REACHING BSL!!!    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 11, 2011)

ms.tatiana


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay!!! ms.tatiana


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to drop out of this challenge  
I have had a major setback.  My hair has thinned out so bad (towards the ends) and I am having breakage.  
So I have some work to do, I already cut about an inch off of my hair, and I have to do some heavy DC'n and Protein.

Im sad


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do you think that happened KhandiB?


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 13, 2011)

Im pretty sure I know what happened.
I haven’t been moisturizing good enough, DC’n enough, drinking enough water, taking vitamins.  

I have been wearing a lot of ponytails.  Im just gonna start over, I do need to go to the DR too because Ive been shedding a lot.

I will post pictures later, then you will understand, it made me cry , and I was right at BSL, but it looked Raggedy, so I have to take a step back


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that!!   You'll be back to bSL in no time!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are pics







Then I realized...I may have OVER reacted.. I am like 7 weeks post.. Nonetheless a trim was needed...

Here are my ends





Good News, I finally got a good pic of my texture, lol





So 2012 it is!

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm so excited to be getting my hair done tomorrow! I haven't straightened my hair since February! (which probably means I'll have a serious trim, but whatever, I'll be glad to be rid of some of these blonde ends)

BSL or not, I'll still take a picture for everyone!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^^^ Can't wait to see pics!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone that has made or will make BSL this year!! 

I will need some miraculous growth to make it to BSL by 12/31. I am currently in beehive braids under a wig and my next touch up will be in January. I am keeping hope alive  <---i really like that smilie


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 14, 2011)

So... I'm not at BSL after my trim. 

However, I'm still pretty much at the bottom of my shoulder blades... So I'll take it. 

I love how she trimmed my hair though. I know most folks on lhcf love blunt cuts, but I love the way she layered the bottom. Here's a pic:






One from the front


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^^NICE!!!! Plus you are very pretty! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 14, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz

Thank you!


----------



## GraceV (Dec 18, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in. Congrats to all the ladies who have hit the target. My hair has been in braids for almost a month now. I've been too busy to really do much with hair so the braids are a godsend. I have NO CLUE what's going on under these braids, Lord help me. I'll find out next month.



Update> 
Okay so I took out the braids. I'm no where near BSL, in fact I'm kinda back to APL. How did this happen?

I believe the braider trimmed my hair along with the braids. How do I know? I remember posting in one of the threads that I was grazing BSL but had this W thing going, and I was hoping to hit BSL and then trim off the W. After the girl braided my hair we had this back and forth thing about her trimming the ends of the hair. She assured me she was only going to trim a little off the ends of the braids. "Your hair can't be this long all the way to the ends of the braids," she said. I finally let her 1, because she's a friend 2, because the braids looked really long and I figured my hair couldn't be _that_ long. I guess I was wrong because when it came time to take them down, I realized my hair was the same length as most of the braids.

SO after a 17week stretch (6 weeks in the braids), I relaxed today and my hair is shorter than when I braided. Go figure. My confirmation that she cut my hair is this: the W is gone. My ends are pretty even now.

I'm not really mad. I've been at this hair thing long enough to know that barring (sp) any health issues, hair grows, and I no longer need a trim.

Congrats to all the ladies who hit the mark. And thank you all for the support we've given each other in this thread.


----------



## goodwinmd1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am going to go ahead and claim bsb. This pic was taken the beginning of the month, so hope to get another 1/4 inch by December 31. I won't be straightening again until sometime in January.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who has made BSL this year!


----------



## baddison (Dec 20, 2011)

Guess, I'll be trying again next year.  Still did not make BSL.  I am absolutely convinced that I have to be the S-L-O-W-E-S-T grower here...*sigh*

So, I'm joining the Hairfinitly Challenge 2012, and the BSL 2012 challenge, too.

 Congratulations to all those who made BSL in 2011.  Good luck for your 2012 goals


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 20, 2011)

I just may be BSL by Dec 31st afterall.  I'll take a pic and post.  We'll see.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey ladies. I claimed BSL a couple of months ago. Today I got my hair pressed, layered, and curled. I don't have my normal length check bra but this bra sits BSB so its fine.


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I'm not gonna claim it this year. I've only got a few strands touching but I need to trim off about 2 inches of damage. I'm still so mad at myself for not keeping healthy hair practices. But this year it's gonna be different!! I'm still going to join the 2012 WL challenge, so see you there!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, LaFemmeNaturelle your hair grows fast.  Congrats on BSL!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm still not sure if I made it. I'm probably going to do an official length check this weekend, or next week. *excited*


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bump-Bump

How is everyone doing?  Any more updates???


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 27, 2011)

I get a flatty and trim tomorrow! Will post pics to show if I made it!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I didnt make it this year. After a setback this year im trying to nurse my hair and stop the breakage 

Here is my hair after my relaxer and 2 inch trim on dec 27


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 28, 2011)

Ladies!.....................

I MADE IT!!!!!!!!! 

12/31/10 (1 year ago)





12/28/11 (MADE BSL!!!!!)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> Ladies!.....................
> 
> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Dang girl!! Good job!!!

bestblackgirl Your hair is so healthy and thick! You're real close! I say about April you'll be there! HHG!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> Ladies!.....................
> 
> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Gorgeous i love it


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> Ladies!.....................
> 
> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Your hair looks GREAT!  Congrat's!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq Congrats on making BSL. Looks like MBL is right around the corner


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq, congratulations, your hair looks so beautiful!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you, ladies!! Hope so!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2011)

Diva_Esq  Your hair looks like print model hair!

Here's my pic:





So my "V" is BSL. I'm working on full BSL/ grazing MBL by June.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, NappyNelle!!! Congrats...yours is beautiful and MBL will be here in NO TIME for you!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Diva_Esq! Your hair looks AMAZING!


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats ladies!!! Keep up the good work. Diva_Esq I love your ends. They're so
thick and beautiful!!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 29, 2011)

**UPDATE***

Alrighty..... I had great intentions and was so excited to accomplish this goal. However, due to a bad allergy reaction to a medication, I had to cut off 2-3 inches.   Not to worry, I am confident my hair will grow beyond BSL in 2012! 

Below is before and after pics.....

August 28, 2011:


December 29, 2011:


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2011)

diva esq : your hair is beautiful and that is very nice progression! your giving me more motivaion saying to myseld "you can do it"...i hope!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 30, 2011)

coolsista-paris: Thanks so much!! I know you can do it! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 30, 2011)

@Diva_Esq - your ends are droolworthy! Phenomenal growth!

NappyNelle - your hair has grown so much- I had no idea it was that long! Send some of that long-hair mojo my way for my year-end flat iron tomorrow ok?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't make it and I'm so upset 

But I'll save the waterworks and the lurid details for some other time. Long story short, not only am I not BSL but it looks like I've had a set back (or 5 ). 

I am really thinking about giving up. I have been a lhcf member since 2006 and my hair has never gone past slightly grazing BSL. Maybe my hair refuses to be long.  I'm going to have to change my siggy.

here are the pics 

late August: 





Straight October: 




Curly October: 




today, uncombed: 




today, combed:


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA in this thread - but after my setback I decided to stop focusing on length, well more specifically making BSL because I'd become slightly obsessed, and therefore wasn't in this thread very much.

Long story short, I didn't make it but I am close.  I was slightly leaning back in the left photo and slightly forward in the right so my hair is prob somewhere in between.  But to end on a positive, my ends have almost completely recovered from the thinness and dryness I spoke about before (which I could give the page number as a reference).  So be encouraged to all who have had setbacks.






fivetimestwo - girl, don't give up!  If you look on my blog at my most previous post (just a few minutes ago) at my year comparison, there is very little length change.  My progress has been almost frustratingly slow it seems, but I've just been consistent and did a lot of research for how to remedy problems.  You can do it!  I just had a setback and had to trim about 2" in two months and my hair is still nearly grazing BSL, so it is possible to fully recover.  I'm living proof!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 31, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess

Thanks for the kind words. At this point I'm not even concerned about the length as much as I am about how thin my hair is, it just looks terrible. I feel like I'm going to be one of those people who HAS to wear wigs to hide my limp, lifeless hair.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 31, 2011)

fivetimestwo said:


> @EbonyCPrincess
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. At this point I'm not even concerned about the length as much as I am about how thin my hair is, it just looks terrible. I feel like I'm going to be one of those people who HAS to wear wigs to hide my limp, lifeless hair.


 
I understand!  Did you relax and bleach in October?  I'm sure you've evaluated all your hair problems, but I think that could be the culprit.  Protective styling is the way to go, wigs and braids work wonders!!!


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am grazing BSB!  pics next week after I relax.  I chose BSB as my goal because frankly all my bras fit differently. So I'm sticking with body part markers and my length shirt.  BSB is 9 on my shirt and I'm grazing! Woo hoo! My goal next year is waist length.  Happy New Year! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 31, 2011)

So this is my year end length update.  I believe that I have gotten some of my hair to reach BSL, but I am very disappointed in my overall hair length.  I have included this picture to show where I am right now in December 2011, but I think my goal was full BSL so I didn't quite achieve that, because I can see that I have retained some length.  My hair is growing out in the W shape, so I want to work on that as well and even it up.  I did not feel like taking a picture in my bra, so I put it over a t-shirt which did not give me complete accuracy, but good enough.
 I will continue on my quest for full BSL for next year and with the low manipulation and gentle hair care practices I am going to continue, I hope I can make MBL in 6 month and WL in 12.
Congratulations to all the ladies who accomplished their goals this year and hope you reach new lengths in the New Year.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 1, 2012)

December 29th






December 19th





Not close yet but I will take it


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 1, 2012)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I understand!  Did you relax and bleach in October?  I'm sure you've evaluated all your hair problems, but I think that could be the culprit.  Protective styling is the way to go, wigs and braids work wonders!!!



I'm completely natural and only got my color touched up in October. My hair was making pretty good progress until a few weeks ago when I started using more protein (out of paranoia I suppose). I just cut off about 3 inches (my "v") and I'll be wearing wigs probably for the next year


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 2, 2012)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I'll give it a try, though I'm not even APL yet, but who knows, I could get lucky



Eh, unfortunately I didn't quite reach BSL in 2011. Oh well, at least I finally made it to APL . So I'm on the way!


----------



## cocoma (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BSL by Dec 2012*

wrong thread.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't make it all the way there but I am close. I think I will be there by my 4yrs natural mark which will be in March.

Here are some pics:


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Congratulations ladies on all your hair accomplishments!  

 for all of you!!!

Good luck and Happy Hair Growing in 2012*​


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I relaxed on 12/29 and I didn't make my goal of BSL.  The funny think is that I know for sure that my hair grew, but in checking my length I am pretty much were I was this time last year, just more fuller.


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 8, 2012)

You can't tell and I need someone to tell me how to add lines to my photos but I made it to line 9 on my shirt which is BSB. That's the second major line to the right in the 3rd picture.  Sorry about the quality of these pics! I gave up on using BSL because I promise you every single bra I own is somewhere different! Going for MBL by July and WL by the end of the year, I have six inches to go for WL so it's definitely achievable! God is good! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just my final update...I'm right at the top of BSL...hopefully I will be full BSL after a trim by May


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 26, 2012)

I got my hair done; finally


----------



## humblebyHIM (Mar 31, 2015)

I need to join this group. I am FINALLY reach APL. I know I can reach BSL now that I have embrace my natural and have stop messing with it.


----------

